# Do You Still Believe? The Shield Discussion Thread III



## Clique

Yes, another reboot after over _5,600 posts_ in the last thread. Here is also a link to the original thread. So carry on ladies and gents...


*All discussion on Ambrose - Rollins - Reigns goes here.*


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

new thread :mark::mark::mark:
sorry wanted to be the first to post


----------



## Arcade

Shield are gonna help keep Orton's Law intact.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Hope they continue to do what they doing. They have regained momentum and haven't gotten stale in my eyes. When the time comes though, I hope its Rollins that turns face (he looks natural at it and the opposite for the other two)

Corporate Security ftw


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

INB4 the ass pictures 

And I'm really liking their direction right now as Corporate Muscle. Their beat-down segment with Randy on Bryan last Friday was great, and I expect more of the same. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Third discussion thread :cool2:clap


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

I've always believed.. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Let us all remember - the Shield don't work for Orton. They work for The Boss.

If Orton loses HHH/McMahon's favor, he's going for the triple powerbomb just like everybody else.


----------



## joeysnotright

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Honestly, I like the fact that they're getting airtime, but really wish they be feuding for their respective titles.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Damn, a third thread already huh?

Anyways, I say keep them the way they are. They're doing fine in the midcard and in the Corporation and it's been awhile since WWE had a long lasting stable.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Props to the ladies (and some guys I guess) for keeping this thread on a roll by filling up the threads with their fantasies. 

But yeah, I'm enjoying this Corporate bodyguard thing the Shield have going on.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

The anti-hero villian gimmick didnt work for the Shield, and its starting to get boring. I still cant belive they took the name from the Avengers.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

First page


----------



## Biast

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*



MillionDollarProns said:


> First page


Owned!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

Another thread...classic pic from tumblr










TRUTH.COM


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

I thought that making SHEILD HHHs enforcers was fucking brilliant, It fits and It works, sure they may be heel buddys with randy but they work for HHH. It didnt feel forced either and it will only end up boosting the stock of all 3 of them. i think eventually tho Rollins will turn face when the other two turn on him for costing him a big match, and I could see Reins play a destructive tweener heel and Ambrose would work awesome like the next Raven cutting badass promos with an I dont give a fuck attitude working as a bomb ass heel.


----------



## shought321

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They are still boring as hell and will be until they get some actual character expansion. Either that or end the group and push Ambrose alone like they probably should have done to begin with.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

This storyline came along at the perfect time for them. After the Hell No Shield series of matches ended they had nothing going on, they lost momentum. They're now important parts in the biggest storyline going and they are getting huge rubs by being involved in the WWE title scene and working for 'the boss' Triple H, whether you like him or not he's done it all and being involved in a program with him adds to your potential star power.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They've devolved into HHH's lackey bitchbois. So much for "their own brand of justice." Hell, they've been stale for half the year already. 

About to lose? INTERFERENCE!
About to lose? OH MY GOD, SPEAR FROM OUTTA NOWHERE. 
About to lose? DISQUALIFIED! I DIDN'T SEE IT COMING, COLE!

Ad infinitum.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They've definitely cooled off since their debut and are 1/2 as exciting as they were, still, I like the talent in the group, hopefully they turn this around.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They've definitely cooled of ever since WrestleMania but that's only natural. Still believe in them though.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They've picked up again now they have a bit of direction being the corporate muscle. But they should start to get their own direction within this whole storyline. Have them enter respective feuds with people all stemming out of them talking out against HHH and how he is handling Bryan.

Have a little segment where PTP are backstage talking, whether they directly say something against HHH or they say something thats taken out of context and they wind up on the receiving end of a triple powerbomb. PTP then start feuding for the tag straps. Same goes for Ambrose defending the US title. You've got three people in Miz, Show and Ziggler to give Ambrose something to do for a while.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Do You Still Believe? ... The Shield Discussion Thread III*

They deliver quality matches. That's why I will never believe those Wyatt freaks will overtake them on the depth chart.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Another 500 pages of lady boners and vaginal fapping. Yay...

I still Believe!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Shield was hired by heyman to keep Punk safe remember that, so its not like the shield doesnt take up offers and theyve obviously been hired by the mcmahons and hunter


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Again, bravo to Amber/Tank/TylerMox/SubZero/etc. of the ladies for making the Shield threads some of the most entertaining stuff I see on here. This is how you do off topic humor.


----------



## SubZero3:16

New thread!!!! :mark: :mark: Let me spread my essence all over it.














































HBK approves.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BIG E WINNING said:


> Again, bravo to Amber/Tank/TylerMox/SubZero/etc. of the ladies for making the Shield threads some of the most entertaining stuff I see on here. This is how you do off topic humor.


Thanks for the support! Best thread ever!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

At one point, I thought I'd never get tired of the Shield..... I still believe. I still get excited for a match and promo afterwards. But it's about that time. Feud with the Real Americans +1 and then implode, feud with each other, move on to singles.


----------



## Terminus

Yup still believe, thay should let Dean cut more proos in the back though, dude is legit on the mic


----------



## What A Maneuver

On to a new thread, huh? Hopefully in a few dozen pages we'll be talking about their monster rise to the top again. Fingers crossed for a Wyatt family feud.


----------



## Bushmaster

Wow a new thread. Has there ever been a thread like this that needed 2 reboots.


----------



## Death Rider

Loved the attack on ziggler by ambrose. Should be a good US title match between the two


----------



## Clique

SoupBro said:


> Wow a new thread. Has there ever been a thread like this that needed 2 reboots.


Usually a something like the DVD thread is comparable. Bryan's general discussion thread is in its second incarnation. Between the first two Shield thread there were almost *15,000 replies.* Sure, this discussion often has become a Shield fan thread with pictures/gifs, but there is an interest there that keeps the unit relevant here even during their "cool periods" on TV as far as storylines are concerned. It is good seeing them have a prominent role as enforcers of the corporation in the top angle in the company. A more focused rivalry over the tag team titles for Reigns & Rollins and a US title feud for Ambrose on a consistent basis is what I would like to see.


----------



## Callisto

I sincerely hope some of those Facebook comments on the WWE page are fake. Please. Like, I literally feel like my intelligence has been drained into a blender.


----------



## truk83

Great, a third discussion thread for me to say that this group is still boring, and directionless as fuck. They would be better off in singles comp. All three would be much more entertaining on their own.


----------



## Amber B

The third part to the GOAT thread.
:ambrose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yes.

And finally a proper feud for Ambrose :mark:


















Ziggler was the last best US champ since he lost it, so he's gonna own.


----------



## x78

Ambrose beating down Ziggler was fucking awesome, I think that's the first real time he's been allowed to be appear on his own on the main roster?

Little glimpses of the future.


----------



## deathslayer

x78 said:


> Ambrose beating down Ziggler was fucking awesome, I think that's the first real time he's been allowed to be appear on his own on the main roster?
> 
> Little glimpses of the future.


My two favourite wrestlers going against eachother? Can't wait to see it when I get home.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

They better let Dean cut a promo on Ziggler next week. 

Wonder if Dean got that cut from R-Truth last night.

I really hate how The Shield was used tonight. Other than that quick beat down on Ziggler by Dean, they were just used as Triple H's goons. If they don't get to wrestle legit matches and defend their titles all they're gonna be viewed as is goons and once that angle is over there's gonna be no interest in them and no belief in them being "hounds of justice". Please let the swerve that they're hopefully gonna pull on the corporation happens soon.

I also hated how they came out to Triple H's music and down the ramp with him at the end. It gave me bad Shane and the Mean Street Posse flashbacks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

They'll be great hanging with the corp for now instead of jobbing with no direction. Dean wasted a perfectly good promo on Christian that went nowhere, so the dark Dean promos should be ace during this what should be a legit feud.


----------



## Bushmaster

The new poll is really interesting. There are 3 things i kinda want out of the options. I'd love if they became an anti hero stable and feuded with the crazed Wyatts, Dean Amrbose head into the WWE Title/WHC picture and win it while Seth and Roman continue their tag team dominance and if they were somehow break up it would be to them just disbanding instead of them turning on eachother.

Did we hear the Shield's entrance at all tonight? That kind of sucked.


----------



## kendoo

I think they should continue being tag champs and united states champ all this tv time with HHH Orton is helping them but they really need more matches.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Part 3 of the GOAT thread :

Seriously, thank you all the ladies for showing so much support and bringing about a third incarnation of The Shield thread. In addition to all the pics/gifs, serious discussions keep happening too, which is why this thread is so popular.


Kinda want to see them in more matches. I mean yeah, they are HHH's corporate security now, but if Randy Orton can wrestle on both shows despite being the Champ, they should book The Shield in more matches as well. Pretty excited for Ziggler vs Ambrose, but with Henry rumored to be injured, I have no idea what Rollins/Reigns will be doing at NOC.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL! I was like nooooooo where did it go!!!!! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> .


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


>











Hehehehehe 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## tylermoxreigns

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes.
> 
> And finally a proper feud for Ambrose :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggler was the last best US champ since he lost it, so he's gonna own.


The moment he came outta nowhere and just attacked Ziggler I was like :mark: :mark: 

That is what his character needs to do go back to doing, just unpredictable shit 

If these two work an actual program together then it will be awesome. It's crying out for a promo or two though. Really miss those.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield is in the main event storyline and people are still bitching. This place sometimes fpalm

Obviously this is a long term storyline and things have to be built up. There are highs and lows in every in character, The Shield is no different. This is a cooling off period and it's fine. They are still featured prominently and not shoved back into obscurity. Just relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield is in the main event storyline and people are still bitching. This place sometimes fpalm
> 
> Obviously this is a long term storyline and things have to be built up. There are highs and lows in every in character, The Shield is no different. This is a cooling off period and it's fine. They are still featured prominently and not shoved back into obscurity. Just relax and enjoy the ride.


I know, its really stupid. People need to learn the art of patience because it's just the beginning of the storyline. Let it play out. fpalm


----------



## -XERO-

*I STILL BELIEVE*, by the way. lol

But I wouldn't be surprised if they "implode" by the 2nd half of next year.


----------



## Bryan D.

They self-implode, feud, and each move on to singles competition. Ambrose needs to go into singles competition.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

By the end of this Corporation angle, the first seed of their eventual breakup will be planted. Not sure exactly how, but I think around Rumble time, loyalties will be tested.


----------



## Nostalgia

I say take the belts off these guys because they're doing absolutely nothing with them - and they don't them. Even without them, they'll be more relevant than the new champions because they're involved in the Corporation storyline, which is the top storyline in the company and they're so above the midcard atm.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Quoth the Raven said:


> Kinda want to see them in more matches. I mean yeah, they are HHH's corporate security now, but if Randy Orton can wrestle on both shows despite being the Champ, they should book The Shield in more matches as well. Pretty excited for Ziggler vs Ambrose,* but with Henry rumored to be injured, I have no idea what Rollins/Reigns will be doing at NOC.*


PrimeTime Players maybe? I mean they are faces now and are in a winning streak so why not?

dat attack on Ziggler by Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## EmVeePee

Nostalgia said:


> *I say take the belts off these guys because they're doing absolutely nothing with them *- and they don't them. Even without them, they'll be more relevant than the new champions because they're involved in the Corporation storyline, which is the top storyline in the company and they're so above the midcard atm.


This. Even though Vince doesn't give a shit about the tag team division, there are actual legit tag teams that deserve to compete for it. They are glorified props. That being said I think they should have dropped them before the storyline started as I can't see them losing now.


----------



## ABrown

I'm actually warming up to the shield now that they're not aimlessly walking around screaming about justice. I say keep them as corporate muscle until at least Jan and let them break up and go their separate ways. The last thing I want to see is them break off from the corporation and stay intact. Be right back where they were and I'd go right back to hating them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> dat attack on Ziggler by Ambrose. :mark:


God damn yes :mark: :mark: :mark:



















Also


----------



## NeyNey

Ryback... _WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!_ enaldo 

I was SO EXCITED for the "Match".
The first 20-30 seconds were _*soooo*_ epic, cause Ambrose did his godlike Out-Of-The-Ring-Roll and went to Zigglers destroyed face to tell him he'll learn to respect the business. 
And finally, *FINALLY* the cameras _stayed_ on Ambrose while he was doing all this brilliant shit. I *LOVED* it. :cool2 All eyes on him. Like it fucking should be. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes.
> 
> And finally a proper feud for Ambrose :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggler was the last best US champ since he lost it, so he's gonna own.


Really hope this ends up in a feud. 
Nothing happend with Christian or Henry.
But yeah, I don't see any other reason why they sent out Ambrose alone. :mark: :mark: :mark:

God, look at the Gifs... so glorious.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac

I am really digging the Shield in their new role of corporate muscle for HHH. That's how they should have been booked from the very beginning, IMO. Involving them in such a major feud gives them a ton of exposure right now without overshadowing the other main event talent, and it leaves a lot of options for them to embark on their own separate storylines and feuds several months down the road. Their presence can allow WWE to draw this feud out for a while and keep it interesting by having DB or someone else cost the Shield either the US title or the tag titles, thus hurting the Corporation without actually taking the WWE title off of Orton until they're ready to do so.

This is probably a really unpopular opinion around here, but I think that the original Shield storyline was one of the worst things to happen to WWE in a long time, and the way in which the ending to that angle was botched is absolutely inexcusable. Not to say that these guys aren't talented, but when you bring in a group of NXT rookies and have them continually dominate most of your established main event talent for several months, it doesn't get the new guys over as much as it makes the established guys look weak for getting pissed on by a trio of rookies. Is it really worth making your main event stars, who you have spent years building up, look like shit just to get some quick cheap heat for young, upcoming talent? If you do decide to go with this plan, you'd better make sure you give the fans one hell of a payoff at the end of it. So just when WWE had fans wondering which superteam would form to finally take these guys out, they decided that the Shield's first pinfall loss in 6-man tag action should come on a random Smackdown with no build-up against the team of Christian and the fucking Usos? After watching these guys trash a legend like the Undertaker, this is our big payoff to this whole angle? No matter what kind of backstage politics were going on at the time, that kind of booking and storytelling is as shitty as it gets. To their credit, it seems like the creative team has realized their mistake and they have gone a long way towards fixing it. They have placed the Shield in a role where they can be relevant now and then be pushed to the moon as soon as the time is right.


----------



## Quintana

I'm fine with their role right now, but we need a promo explaining what their motivation is. Is it mutual hate for Daniel Bryan, is it money or what? If it just goes unexplained they're just going to fade into the background of the story. Also for me at least the triple power bomb is becoming stale, do another team move or let them each his their finisher on people they're putting out.

I forgot to add that I think it's time they have a proper entrance. No more coming out of the crowd, give them a cool entrance with some lighting or something.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I would like to see them feud with another group, most likely the Wyatts and after that break up and go into singles competition.


----------



## Deebow

I wish they would drop a hint on why The Shield is helping the Corporation. They could easily explain it by just saying that Triple H and the McMahon's are paying them.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Consdiering how Ambrose always seems to glare at Trips and Orton, I'm content that he's far more than corporate muscle. And thank God for that. Still a sick fuck and as nutty as ever 

Plus, seeing Roman in the biggest storyline at the moment is fucking awesome. Actually, Roman's awesome full stop, so it's a moot point, I guess.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*

I don't think I've ever seen them do that before? Caught me a bit off-guard actually.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*

I went to this house show, they walked in through the ramp and I was so disappointed.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*



BigDLangston said:


> I went to this house show, they walked in through the ramp and I was so disappointed.


:lol

That's what usually happens when you look forward to something.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*

I think they may have used the ramp on a couple of SD's but never for Raw until then.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*

It makes sense for them to use the ramp now as they are Triple H's guys and he runs everything now, they're on the inside, everyone else is on the outside.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Was last night the first time The Shield used the ramp?*

It's the first time I remember them doing it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> God damn yes :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also



Oh Dean, love your big "O" face, yea baby


----------



## Amber B

Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler












If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.




omg, i can't even handle the video you just posted, i laughed so hard i had tears in my eyes.


----------



## zkorejo

Ambrose and Rollins getting jealous of Reigns and he breaks out, kinda like Batista/Evolution angle.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.


Oh god I can't wait for this LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.


This is like Christmas, birthday, and the time my sister got pantsed all at one time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.


I need a moment.....










:lmao :mark: :lmao :mark:

I am _PUMPED_ to see that


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.





Spoiler: Smackdown



After These Reaction Comments I just HAD to fucking look....... 

My fucking god, I can't wait for SD. THIS BASTARD IS SO AWESOME!


----------



## Klee

Ambrose on commentary will be absolute gold. He needs to put himself over, that is a nice opportunity for him to excel.


----------



## TankOfRate

Third thread?!










Holding this shit down, y'all. #upthechicks #andgaydudes 

I still ~believe~, but I like the new dynamic with the Corporation. I want them to run with it for longer, and eventually I'd like to see them be part of the end of the angle. This week wasn't as great as Raw and Smackdown was for them last week, but it happens. 



Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.














tylermoxreigns said:


> God damn yes :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also


My god. I love these little snippets of letting Ambrose go out on his own. Extra personified but I love it. I can't wait for him and Ziggler to actually have a match.


----------



## jarrelka

I definitly want to see them break up but its a matter of right time. Next year the me will be all punk and bryan not to mention cena,Orton,sheamus and ziggler. Once the Shield breaks up I want to see atleast Reigns and ambrose right in the me. Rollins needs a slower underdig type of push. Feud with the Wyatt family would be nice and maybe a slow disband after with one of them becoming world champion. Dont break them up until summer of 2014 atleast. 2015 would be the best but only if they have something to do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TankOfRate said:


> Third thread?!
> 
> Holding this shit down, y'all. #upthechicks *#andgaydudes*


:bosh2

Goddamn! SD can't come soon enough! :mark: :mark: :mark:

The Corporation angle has been good so far for them, but I'd like to see them wrestle too and not just stand there as Hunter's goons. They need to defend dem championships or they become (or have already become) just accessories for them


----------



## Eddie Ray

Amber B said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's anything like his CZW commentary and this commentary (https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzlkn5_commentary-silliness_sport), this bastard is going to entertain with that short bus swag.












i need this...like right now!


----------



## ChickMagnet12

I'd like to see them eventually implode and go their separate ways, but not until after WM 30 at the earliest. They still have some development to do individually and The Shield is the best platform for them to practice.


----------



## Eddie Ray

:yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:


Forgive me Father for I have sinned. :faint:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:


OH GOD!!! eeeeeeeee *cries* lol









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:


Quoted for the new Page.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Quoted for the new Page.


He looks like he is ready to take out the world lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd

Deans all jacked up for dat singles push.:cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:





















Boy is jacked, he is looking incredible. Four for you Ambrose.



Clem said:


> Deans all jacked up for dat singles push.:cool2


Pretty much this. He's more than ready.


----------



## Crozer




----------



## hag

I like that the WWE is finally giving the titles a little of a feud with Ziggler approaching the US titles and hopefully the PTP will get a title shot at NOC.


----------



## TankOfRate

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:


Lawdhammercy. This man would get it all day every day in every single way imaginable. Speaking of loose morals...










All jokes aside, kudos to him for all the bulking he's doing. He looks damn good right now, and not just according to my ladyparts. We must hope and pray that he gets big enough that the WWE can't possibly use his size as a reason not to push him to the moons and stars. He is SO ready for a singles push but I still think Rollins and Reigns need him tbh. I have a feeling as he does more and more singles work he's going to begin drastically outshining them as an all-rounded talent. Not to say Reigns and Rollins don't have potential and aren't good at what they do, but it's tough when you're working with somebody as good as Ambrose already is. Their break-up is going to take some really good booking.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Using them as enforcers for HhH is perfect. Really enjoying that part of The show lately.

Ambrose developing feud with Ziggler over the US title (I'd imagine,) has potential. 

I would prefer if they weren't champions, only because I don't think they need the belts to do what they do, but they've added legitimacy, at least continued to anyway, of both belts as champions. 

I don't really see anyone taking the tag belts of Rollins and reigns except for a fluke win though. 

Definitely think they have a good few months left in their current roles then who knows?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*looks at the pic again* lawwwwwdddddd dat man want climbing :yum:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

To answer the poll above and not join in with the fangirling for once -fans self at the Smackdown spoiler- a self implode is a must, but nearer Wrestlemania and have them face off in a triple threat match!


----------



## rybacker

"learn to respect the business" 

love it


----------



## cindel25

I hope they never break up. I love their bromance and I'm getting good fuckable fan fictions out of them...like this one I'm reading now with Roman kidnapping this chick and banging her 24/7. He is like the energizer bunny..going and going and going. :yum:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

"Those Samoans and their big heads! You know, the rest of us, we don't have the genetics, to have heads made of steel!"

:ambrose(Y):lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> "Those Samoans and their big heads! You know, the rest of us, we don't have the genetics, to have heads made of steel!"
> 
> :ambrose(Y):lmao



That was my favorite part! "It's unfair!" LOL


----------



## Eulonzo

The shit talk to Dolph after he attacked him.. :mark:


----------



## heelguy95

Finally, a thread where majority aren't dumbasses. Self-imploding seems like the way to go and will give them that springboard jump to becoming bigger and better as an individual. This won't bode well for both Rollins and Reigns seeming as they can't conduct a half decent promo. Ambrose, if put into a feud and allowed promos, will shine.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I just joined this forum because of this thread. It's epicness just lured me in, I hope I'm welcome.  Excuse me if I write mistakes, my first language is not English :$


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lapinou said:


> I just joined this forum because of this thread. It's epicness just lured me in, I hope I'm welcome.  Excuse me if I write mistakes, my first language is not English :$


Welcome!

And don't worry if your english isn't the best in the world. Even the people who are from UK or US don't always write perfect english.


----------



## HiddenViolence

The Shield have been given new life by being inserted into the 'Corporation' storyline. Before this they had lost steam and direction, now they serve a purpose. My only real complaint is that they're not defending their titles. Perhaps some of the guys involved on the face of this storyline can go for them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Welcome!
> 
> And don't worry if your english isn't the best in the world. Even the people who are from UK or US don't always write perfect english.



aawh thanks


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I heard Dean Ambrose is going to defend his title against Dolph Ziggler? But yeah I really wish Rollins and Reigns would get to defend their titles more to though. WWE should really invest more in their tag teams.


----------



## Big Dog

They'll fade apart after some crappy internal feud and then somehow forget they were every teamed together.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> I just joined this forum because of this thread. It's epicness just lured me in, I hope I'm welcome.  Excuse me if I write mistakes, my first language is not English :$



Dean in a Santa's hat welcomes you! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:lol thank you


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm glad that there was a new thread made although I don't understand why since the last one could have easily picked itself back up.

-edit- Nevermind I figured it was probably closed due to petty trolling, but I guess it reached critical mass in post count? Whatevs.



> I heard Dean Ambrose is going to defend his title against Dolph Ziggler? But yeah *I really wish Rollins and Reigns would get to defend their titles more to though. WWE should really invest more in their tag teams.*


I can't watch Raw when it comes on anymore due to only having netflix, but I read up on what happens every week and I'd have to agree. I thought the three were on a roll with their titles, but from what I can tell they hardly defend them.


----------



## Clique

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm glad that there was a new thread made *although I don't understand why* since the last one could have easily picked itself back up.


Threads that exceed 5,000 posts quite often get re-started in the form of a new thread if a mod or admin chooses to do so. VS also asks that we do that as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> Threads that exceed 5,000 posts quite often get re-started in the form of a new thread if a mod or admin chooses to do so. VS also asks that we do that as well.


Yeah that's understandable. I made a last minute edit to my post after doing what I should have done before and read the first page here. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLGQuDf75Vo

I really wanted to know where that santa moxley gif came from. I saw this video and I almost peed my pants :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Lapinou said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLGQuDf75Vo
> 
> I really wanted to know where that santa moxley gif came from. I saw this video and I almost peed my pants :lol


link doesn't work when i click on it but iv'e seen it before. i can literally just watch it over and over again, it's so funny especially drake at the end :lol:lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLGQuDf75Vo 

Does it work now? I laughed my ass off with his dusty Rhodes impression.


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome Lapinou! 

GUYS, TOMORROW... _IT'S FRIIIDAY, FRIIIIIIIDAY!!!!_ :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

SMACKDOWN :BATEMAN


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Welcome Lapinou!
> 
> GUYS, TOMORROW... _IT'S FRIIIDAY, FRIIIIIIIDAY!!!!_ :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> SMACKDOWN :BATEMAN


Thank you. Omg I can't wait for Smackdown, haven't been this excited for SD in ages :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Smackdown will be fucking awesome just like the last several weeks of RAW/Smackdown have been! It really is a great time to be a fan guys/gals :mark: :mark:! Ambrose is actually starting a real singles FEUD now for the title with the very capable Ziggler who will be determined to build his star power back up after his World Title loss months ago, and Ambrose is always game to create a passionate and intense feud from scratch. 

We could be finally getting Dean's first real feud on the main roster and I fucking can't wait to see it! I just hope they leave his Ziggler feud between just him and Dolph, with both Seth and Roman much more interested in their tag team feuds. I want to see some backstage solo promos from Dean on Ziggler to spice this spice up. :mark: Could be awesome everyone! 

Bryan/Rollins will, of course, be amazing once again and I can't fucking wait to see it. I hope they eventually have a 2/3 falls match on payperview or a cage match (Imagine a German suplex off the top of the cage :mark: or a busaiku knee of the top of the cage to Rollins :mark


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

NeyNey said:


> Welcome Lapinou!
> 
> GUYS, TOMORROW... _IT'S FRIIIDAY, FRIIIIIIIDAY!!!!_ :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> SMACKDOWN :BATEMAN



Double fist pump me and this guy are ready!!!


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> Smackdown will be fucking awesome just like the last several weeks of RAW/Smackdown have been! It really is a great time to be a fan guys/gals :mark: :mark:! Ambrose is actually starting a real singles FEUD now for the title with the very capable Ziggler who will be determined to build his star power back up after his World Title loss months ago, and Ambrose is always game to create a passionate and intense feud from scratch.
> 
> We could be finally getting Dean's first real feud on the main roster and I fucking can't wait to see it! I just hope they leave his Ziggler feud between just him and Dolph, with both Seth and Roman much more interested in their tag team feuds. I want to see some backstage solo promos from Dean on Ziggler to spice this spice up. :mark: Could be awesome everyone!
> 
> Bryan/Rollins will, of course, be amazing once again and I can't fucking wait to see it. I hope they eventually have a 2/3 falls match on payperview or a cage match (Imagine a German suplex off the top of the cage :mark: or a busaiku knee of the top of the cage to Rollins :mark


Jeez, THANOS, I love your posts so fucking much. :clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THANOS said:


> Smackdown will be fucking awesome just like the last several weeks of RAW/Smackdown have been! It really is a great time to be a fan guys/gals :mark: :mark:! Ambrose is actually starting a real singles FEUD now for the title with the very capable Ziggler who will be determined to build his star power back up after his World Title loss months ago, and Ambrose is always game to create a passionate and intense feud from scratch.
> 
> We could be finally getting Dean's first real feud on the main roster and I fucking can't wait to see it! I just hope they leave his Ziggler feud between just him and Dolph, with both Seth and Roman much more interested in their tag team feuds. I want to see some backstage solo promos from Dean on Ziggler to spice this spice up. :mark: Could be awesome everyone!
> 
> Bryan/Rollins will, of course, be amazing once again and I can't fucking wait to see it. I hope they eventually have a 2/3 falls match on payperview or a cage match (Imagine a German suplex off the top of the cage :mark: or a busaiku knee of the top of the cage to Rollins :mark



LOVE THIS POST!

So so pumped for SD tomorrow :mark: :mark: :mark:

Welcome to all newbies... Come on in. No worries about English not being your first language, we communicate mostly with gifs in this thread anyway. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

DAT SWAGGA


----------



## THANOS

NeyNey said:


> Jeez, THANOS, I love your posts so fucking much. :clap





tylermoxreigns said:


> LOVE THIS POST!
> 
> So so pumped for SD tomorrow :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Welcome to all newbies... Come on in. No worries about English not being your first language, we communicate mostly with gifs in this thread anyway. :lol


Why thank you ! It really and truly is a great time to be a fan! :mark: I'm hopeful that either Corey Graves or Kassius Ohno will debut at Night Of Champions to replace Axel in the Heyman feud with Punk. I'm especially hoping it's Ohno so they can play up their history together on the indies, and Paul can say he found a new future sensation that has an even higher ceiling than Punk did (A controversial comment for sure, but it would make for great tv!! :mark

Night of Champions could be so damn awesome!


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT SWAGGA


Asenath is gonna be all over that pic because of those arms.

But fucking hell I need a shirtless pic just to see how swole he got cause...... damn. :ass


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> Why thank you ! It really and truly is a great time to be a fan! :mark: I'm hopeful that either Corey Graves or Kassius Ohno will debut at Night Of Champions to replace Axel in the Heyman feud with Punk. I'm especially hoping it's Ohno so they can play up their history together on the indies, and Paul can say he found a new future sensation that has an even higher ceiling than Punk did (A controversial comment for sure, but it would make for great tv!! :mark
> 
> Night of Champions could be so damn awesome!


Why? Cause it's full of positivity and excitement. ^^ 
And you are fucking right.

Night of Champions _will_ be damn awesome. :mark:



Stroker Ace said:


> But fucking hell I need a shirtless pic just to see how swole he got cause...... damn. :ass


God, Can't wait for the day he finally wrestles in his epic trunks again. FUCK!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT SWAGGA


Dean take that shirt off!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT SWAGGA



He looks so good in black :yum: But yeah I can't wait for the day he debuts in his trunks though. I can't wait for Night of champions, I hope WWE won't put them on the pre show, like they did last time :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

That is a sexy shot of Dean. I posted this in the funny pics thread and that profile shot reminded me of it.








Reigns's expression is basically me looking at this adorable derpness.


----------



## TankOfRate

best facials in the biz



SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT SWAGGA


W-H-Y


----------



## Oxidamus

So I was thinking of a way WWE could make the Shield lose the tag titles, without losing 'credibility' and still retaining their strong presence.

We haven't had a triangle tag team match in a while, or anything similar. So what if there was a tag team turmoil match, or a triangle tag match, where the Shield weren't even in the position to lose?

I.E.
*Rollins + Reigns* vs *The Primetime Players* vs *The Real Americans*

The Primetime Players pick up the victory by pinning one of the Real Americans, whilst the Shield are busy, distracted by something Corporation related?


With the Shield losing their tag titles (and maybe Ambrose losing his US title?) they're able to be put back into the world title picture as pawns of the Corporation without wasting the championships.

Face it, the titles don't make them look much more relevant. They should be used as a single entity in high tier matches either as wrestlers in the match, or pawns who interfere. The titles just prevent them from doing that, as they have to defend them, often on the pre-show.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Smackdown is online :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

This pic cracks me up!









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Dean was awesome on commentary... of course.


----------



## deathslayer

Just watched Dean on commentary, it was :mark:


----------



## truk83

I believe that all three men will be more successful once The Shield disbands.:dance


----------



## Bearodactyl

I doubt a lot of you would want to EVER see this pairing.. but I just needed to share it here anyhow, first to test the waters on public perception, and second because of the clever editing. Very nicely done as far as I'm concerned, and goes to show how you can "create" a story from totally unrelated and existing video material. Wish I had the talent to make stuff like this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz0nN5N-wiU

EDIT: If anyone knows why, when I wrap the youtube-link in the youtube tags, I get a blank square (see below) instead of a regular youtube picture/link please PM me as it is starting to annoye me..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh sweet baby jesus, lord have mercy.... Ambrose on commentary was everything I excepted and then some. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Just his constant cockiness and arrogance on the whole of Smackdown was A+++++++

Rollins and Bryan was pretty decent too. 

SO. MUCH. SHIELD. :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh sweet baby jesus, lord have mercy.... Ambrose on commentary was everything I excepted and then some. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just his constant cockiness and arrogance on the whole of Smackdown was A+++++++
> 
> Rollins and Bryan was pretty decent too.
> 
> SO. MUCH. SHIELD. :mark:


I cracked up when dean was chillin on the metal steps hahaha. The interaction with him and cole was funny too.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bearodactyl said:


> I doubt a lot of you would want to EVER see this pairing.. but I just needed to share it here anyhow, first to test the waters on public perception, and second because of the clever editing. Very nicely done as far as I'm concerned, and goes to show how you can "create" a story from totally unrelated and existing video material. Wish I had the talent to make stuff like this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz0nN5N-wiU
> 
> EDIT: If anyone knows why, when I wrap the youtube-link in the youtube tags, I get a blank square (see below) instead of a regular youtube picture/link please PM me as it is starting to annoye me..


That editing was really well done....makes me miss editing, which I used to a lot of.


----------



## Eulonzo

Never. Forget. :mark: :ambrose :datass


----------



## SubZero3:16

I have to stay out of this thread until Smackdown airs tonight  I will not be spoiled!!!


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose's movements and inflections on SD gave me 90s HBK slimy, chicken shit heel realness.
It's the little things with this bastard. Dat personality. :ambrose


And where the fuck did he pop up from? :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd

Ambrose endorsing 'The Big Guy.' :mark:


----------



## World's Best

Bearodactyl said:


>


----------



## Davion McCool

Bearodactyl said:


> I doubt a lot of you would want to EVER see this pairing.. but I just needed to share it here anyhow, first to test the waters on public perception, and second because of the clever editing. Very nicely done as far as I'm concerned, and goes to show how you can "create" a story from totally unrelated and existing video material. Wish I had the talent to make stuff like this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz0nN5N-wiU
> 
> EDIT: If anyone knows why, when I wrap the youtube-link in the youtube tags, I get a blank square (see below) instead of a regular youtube picture/link please PM me as it is starting to annoye me..


Oh god, AJ kissing Cena to get her boyfriend angry enough to beat him up and then laughing while watching. This I like. We'd need a lot of Ambrose tossing AJ around like a doll casually though, it's not Ambroseromance without domestic abuse.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I need to control myself to wait till tonight to watch Smackdown but dis man is making it haaaaaaaaaaaaaaard











WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW!!!


----------



## cindel25

Ambrose voice on commentary was so fucking sexy to me! Let the flapping begin!


----------



## Soulrollins

Ambrose vs Ziggler is a future PPV main event. I freaking love this feud.

I like how Ambrose is getting time as a single star and more time on the mic, they need to do this with Rollins and Reigns too to develop his characters more.


----------



## shought321

No they don't. The problem with people like Rollins is the more material you give him in terms of his character, the more forced and cringe worthy the whole thing becomes. Sometimes with flat performers like him, generic is better.


----------



## Stroker Ace

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I need to control myself to wait till tonight to watch Smackdown but dis man is making it haaaaaaaaaaaaaaard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW!!!


Hood Dean appears yet again.

And I'm splooging.


----------



## ellthom

cindel25 said:


> Ambrose voice on commentary was so fucking sexy to me! Let the flapping begin!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> I cracked up when dean was chillin on the metal steps hahaha. The interaction with him and cole was funny too.


Yes!! I cannot find a gif for the life of me... WHY WHYYYYY?! I LOVED that part on the steel steps. How he casually just pushed his body upwards onto them. 

GAHHH. 

Full on fangirling. Apologies. 

Just... bye....









and


----------



## Soulrollins

shought321 said:


> No they don't. The problem with people like Rollins is the more material you give him in terms of his character, the more forced and cringe worthy the whole thing becomes. Sometimes with flat performers like him, generic is better.


The three needs to develop more his characters, they need to cope with the microphone and have more time separately to connect with the crowd and then, became great stars.

Like Randy and Batista did in evolution. "flat performers", thats bullshit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I need to control myself to wait till tonight to watch Smackdown but dis man is making it haaaaaaaaaaaaaaard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW!!!




This gif needs re-quoting just for his dimples in it alone...lord have mercy


----------



## wonder goat

When do you guys think the Shield will break up?


----------



## NO!

- Shield loses to the Wyatt Family at Wrestlemania, with early signs of them no longer being on the same page.
- Reigns and Rollins continue to struggle as a team, but Ambrose ends up winning the Intercontinental Title on his own somewhere around May/June. 
- Eventually, Reigns has enough and spears Rollins. All three of them collide and a triple threat ladder match for the IC title at Summerslam takes place. 

Yeah?


----------



## Vin Ghostal

NO! said:


> All three of them collide and a triple threat ladder match for the IC title at Summerslam takes place.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ok I lasted all of 2 1/2 hours before I broke down and watched Smackdown. If this whole wrestling thing doesn't work out for Dean he can definitely fall back on being a phone sex operator. I would gladly pay $3.99 the first minute and $1.99 each additional minute to listen to Dean tell me I need to respect his business and do my job, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Xapury

Im tired of the shield,make ambrose a single star already,wwe!


----------



## dxbender

Don't know if mentioned already, but anyone else think WWE is gonna desperately try getting social talking about WWEs Shield group when "Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D" airs?


----------



## tornado21

The future belongs to them.Right now,i believe it's better if the stable remains,because there are no other strong stables(the wyatt family is still young),and with 2 additions from nxt(kassius ohno maybe?)they keep terrifying the roster...


----------



## NeyNey

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ok I lasted all of 2 1/2 hours before I broke down and watched Smackdown. If this whole wrestling thing doesn't work out for Dean he can definitely fall back on being a phone sex operator. I would gladly pay $3.99 the first minute and $1.99 each additional minute to listen to Dean tell me I need to respect his business and do my job, if you catch my drift.


My financial death.


----------



## SonoShion

tornado21 said:


> The future belongs to them.Right now,i believe it's better if the stable remains,because there are no other strong stables(the wyatt family is still young),and with 2 additions from nxt(kassius ohno maybe?)they keep terrifying the roster...


Kassius Ohno unfortunately not. He's in the doghouse atm, they even removed him from the NXT intro. I think it's going to take some time until he'll be called up to the main roster.


----------



## TankOfRate

You guys are killing me. I'm trying to hold out until Smackdown airs to watch it. Sex phone operator though :lmao :lmao :lmao



Bearodactyl said:


> I doubt a lot of you would want to EVER see this pairing.. but I just needed to share it here anyhow, first to test the waters on public perception, and second because of the clever editing. Very nicely done as far as I'm concerned, and goes to show how you can "create" a story from totally unrelated and existing video material. Wish I had the talent to make stuff like this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz0nN5N-wiU
> 
> EDIT: If anyone knows why, when I wrap the youtube-link in the youtube tags, I get a blank square (see below) instead of a regular youtube picture/link please PM me as it is starting to annoye me..


:lmao These damn Tumblr AJ/Dean shippers will be the death of me. Although with that being said, I would pay to see what they would do with an Ambrose love pairing. I am 100% here for his fuckery and face-licking :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Ambrose's movements and inflections on SD gave me 90s HBK slimy, chicken shit heel realness.
> It's the little things with this bastard. Dat personality. :ambrose
> 
> 
> And where the fuck did he pop up from? :lmao


Lol I wanted to know the same thing. I thought his music was going to play and he would come down and get on commentary and then poof there he is lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Ambrose voice on commentary was so fucking sexy to me! Let the flapping begin!


His voice is orgasmic isn't it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Reigns, Usos and Rock to form a stable to take down the corporation yes I no I am dreaming


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yes!! I cannot find a gif for the life of me... WHY WHYYYYY?! I LOVED that part on the steel steps. How he casually just pushed his body upwards onto them.
> 
> GAHHH.
> 
> Full on fangirling. Apologies.
> 
> Just... bye....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I am sure a pic or gif will pop up somewhere after tonight when it air for everyone...there better be lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ok I lasted all of 2 1/2 hours before I broke down and watched Smackdown. If this whole wrestling thing doesn't work out for Dean he can definitely fall back on being a phone sex operator. I would gladly pay $3.99 the first minute and $1.99 each additional minute to listen to Dean tell me I need to respect his business and do my job, if you catch my drift.


Well he use to be a personal trainer at a gym, he can always do that again too 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Well he use to be a personal trainer at a gym, he can always do that again too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Where do I sign up? Got a bit of weight to lose...


----------



## Callisto

Eddie Ray said:


> :yum:





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I need to control myself to wait till tonight to watch Smackdown but dis man is making it haaaaaaaaaaaaaaard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW!!!


Jesus, Lucifer, and Mary.....










Ambrose has to read through these forums, because these are just blatantly on purpose.

I also can't be the only one who notices a sprinkle of Jack Nicholson (specifically his character in _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_) in Ambrose.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Where do I sign up? Got a bit of weight to lose...


LOL! I wish he was still a personal trainer.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Who was fucking with Ambrose's swag on SD? He looks like he's really enjoying himself going into the feud with Ziggler, which is great. he was GOLD on commentary.


----------



## Eulonzo

Am I the only one who thinks Amrose telling Ziggler to "respect the business" & shit might have anything to do with how Dolph's being legitimately punished? :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Amrose telling Ziggler to "respect the business" & shit might have anything to do with how Dolph's being legitimately punished? :lol


I still don't think Zigg is being punished. I still think it's strongly building the angle, and I still think Rio is being built strong for a proper re match against Ziggler, for Ziggler to win the title back, but that's a HUGE stretch. lol


----------



## Delbusto

Rollins/Bryan video


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Amrose telling Ziggler to "respect the business" & shit might have anything to do with how Dolph's being legitimately punished? :lol


I do not know if he is being legit punished but it did make me think of it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Delbusto1 said:


> Rollins/Bryan video


Great edit! :-D

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

Lol somewhat disappointed at how this thread is basically full of people fantasising over Ambrose.

Trash posts.


----------



## Eulonzo

BaBy FireFly said:


> I do not know if he is being legit punished but it did make me think of it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I heard he was, on NoDQ & other wrestling sites lol


----------



## Itami

Idk, this week's commentary with Ambrose makes me want to see tension and fraction between the group... he was just so in character, that it wasn't as great as I thought he'd be. This Shield persona is so opposed of him. I'm dying to get the real Ambrose...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Oxitron said:


> Lol somewhat disappointed at how this thread is basically full of people fantasising over Ambrose.
> 
> Trash posts.


Get used to it because it is not going to stop.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

I don't believe... But I BO-LIEVE 

:cena4

Besides that, I'd love to see them start to self implode around the start of next year with Rollins coming out as the main baby face, going on to be the most successful out of the trio. But I think that Reigns will get the biggest push, that guy is a star in the making.


----------



## Stroker Ace

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who was fucking with Ambrose's swag on SD? He looks like he's really enjoying himself going into the feud with Ziggler, which is great. he was GOLD on commentary.


He looks like he should bust out with a freestyle rap.

I cannot handle the swag of Hood Dean, my god.


----------



## Londrick

Started losing interest in the Shield and was hoping for them to split but them being part of the Corporation has really gotten be interested in them again as a group.


----------



## Oxidamus

BaBy FireFly said:


> Get used to it because it is not going to stop.


Everyone, please stop posting about how you want Ambrose inside all of your holes at once.


----------



## Eulonzo

Them being apart of The Corporation is perfect. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

Oxitron said:


> Lol somewhat disappointed at how this thread is basically full of people fantasising over Ambrose.
> 
> Trash posts.


Not true. Sometimes we ladyboner for Reigns, too. And we're all **Heart Eyes & Chin Hands** for Rollins.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stroker Ace said:


> He looks like he should bust out with a freestyle rap.
> 
> I cannot handle the swag of Hood Dean, my god.


Did he always have the dog tag?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oxitron said:


> Everyone, please stop posting about how you want Ambrose inside all of your holes at once.


But that is the main fuel that this thread runs off of, though! :bearer
NeyNey alone is enough to keep things running.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taker2theMoon said:


> But that is the main fuel that this thread runs off of, though! :bearer
> NeyNey alone is enough to keep things running.


As some girls, (and Paul Bearer) would say:

Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss! :bearer


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> As some girls, (and Paul Bearer) would say:
> 
> Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss! :bearer


:ti

Jesus, soda came out my nose. I hope my keyboard will be alright.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

ShowStopper '97 said:


> As some girls, (and Paul Bearer) would say:
> 
> Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss! :bearer


OH GOD!! *dies of laughter*










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> His voice is orgasmic isn't it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




You've talked to him in person, how did you not just melt into a puddle of goo, between the way he smells and the sound of his voice....jesus i need a minute, excuse me


----------



## sunnysidee

Sorry bro's , love me some ambrose.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Considering we're opening loads of different shield thread discussions, can we open one just for the people who are attracted to them and people who aren't, please? Cheers...

:robben2


----------



## Stroker Ace

Finished watching Smackdown and got my weekly dose of Moxleycotton and Crystal Seth. I'm good.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did he always have the dog tag?


Nah they started wearing them Monday.

New merch, gotta promote that stuff.


----------



## cindel25

Goddamn! Ambrose was so fucking sexy! I can't stop watching him smile and acting all cocky/crazy at ringside!


----------



## Paul Rudd

Crazy how so many gifs have come from Glee.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> You've talked to him in person, how did you not just melt into a puddle of goo, between the way he smells and the sound of his voice....jesus i need a minute, excuse me


I had to act proper, my trainer was around me but trust me I was dying on the inside. The combo of his voice and his smell can give you an orgasm on the spot LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*Whoever puts this in their sig, I WILL REP THEM!*


----------



## TheBeastLesnar

the shield are so badass I mean no one has been able to beat the shield well currently team hell no and orton did defeat them but they have taken the wwe by storm when they walk up the entrance ramp you know shit is about to happen and they currently doing a great job being triple h's henchmen so I say keep them as they are


----------



## SubZero3:16

Could've listened to him talking all night long on commentary. It wasn't just the voice, the things he were saying actually sounded interesting. Plus loved him being a cheeky bastard to Ziggler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Could've listened to him talking all night long on commentary. It wasn't just the voice, the things he were saying actually sounded interesting. _Plus loved him being a cheeky bastard to Ziggler._


This. 

The way he was tormenting Michael Cole was hilarious. No doubt about it the guy can talk.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

What I love with Ambrose is his acting. The things he do, like saying, smiling, grin or whatever comes out so natural to him. He also have a great body language that he use that says alot more than a sentence could do at times.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I don't know why but dean cracked me up when he said "he sure is quick though" about ziggler...i love how dean was able to still hate ziggler but still put him over as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

ENJOY!!! 












































Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who was fucking with Ambrose's swag on SD? He looks like he's really enjoying himself going into the feud with Ziggler, which is great. he was GOLD on commentary.


Right?? 
It's just exciting how you can see that he really enjoys to be finally in the spot light. That's where he belongs. :bosh3
I mean he smiled almost through the entire show. :lol I believe there was a little bit of honest happiness shining through his character after the whole commentary thing. 

And of course his commentary was awesome, he had to warm up a bit in the beginning, but after Cole sat down on his ass again, everything was priceless. 
I mean come on. :lol 
"_COME ON BIG GUY!_" and "_He can't even *staaaand* up_!" alone were genious!
And then this bastard just chills on the steel steps. 
I mean how can you be that AWESOME? :cena4



Itami said:


> Idk, this week's commentary with Ambrose makes me want to see tension and fraction between the group... he was just so in character, that it wasn't as great as I thought he'd be. This Shield persona is so opposed of him. I'm dying to get the real Ambrose...


But that's fucking thrilling dude! 
Now it will be even more awesome if Ambrose once will be on his own, *JESUS* just think about it!!
Don't worry girl, enjoy Ambrose from a different side, sooner or later we'll have our GOAT in his full element and it will be even more epic. 



Oxitron said:


> Everyone, please stop posting about how you want Ambrose inside all of your holes at once.


Unfortunately cloning has not progressed far enough yet.



Stroker Ace said:


> Nah they started wearing them Monday.
> 
> New merch, gotta promote that stuff.


Jeah, looks awesome! 
I love how they wear them with proud and at the same time are badass "_We don't give a fuck_" dudes. :lol



Delbusto1 said:


> Rollins/Bryan video


Your edits are perfect every fucking time. 
I love it when you use this kind of music, makes everything so dramatic and epic. :vettel


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> ENJOY!!!


Damn. Three really hot guys in a row. Ambrose is wearing the heck out of that shield uniform.

Perfection, thy name is Roman Reigns. Can this guy take a bad picture? :cool2


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One of the best things he ever did was remove the tactical vest. :cool2 :cool2 :cool2

Also, the silver buckle of his belt... Jesus.









Anyone else get this? Anyone? 



FredForeskinn said:


> What I love with Ambrose is his acting. The things he do, like saying, smiling, grin or whatever comes out so natural to him. He also have a great body language that he use that says alot more than a sentence could do at times.


It really is in the little things that he and The Shield do that make them so great to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Some not so serious photos of the Shield:


----------



## reorex

*The Shield are starting to bore me!*

I really liked the Shield when they first came into WWE, and really enjoyed the TLC Match they had with Ryback and Hell No late 2012.

However, I have lately found myself tiring of the Shield.

It seems that they do the exact same thing every week. In any match that any of them compete in, you know that the other members will appear and attack whoever the opponent/s are. The opponent will drive a couple away, only to get speared, and then all three slam the opponent/s unconscious. Their opponents have to put up little resistance and get dominated.

I know that to push these guys, you have to have them keep winning, but when they constantly overpowered Ryback (who they were pushing as a monster) then it buries other newcomers like Ryback as a result. In fact, they have plowed through everyone in the company, leaving no-one a credible threat to beat them.

I would like to see them do something interesting with the Shield down the track, and that they do a storyline that the Shield are no longer united. Either have it that the Shield start losing, because one member costs another member, and they can't trust each other anymore. Finally, have a segment where the Shield try to air their grievances with each other, and it results in them fighting each other. This would ultimately result in a Triple-Threat Match on PPV - Dean Ambrose v Roman Reigns v Seth Rollins.

The other way to go is to have one member kicked out by the other two. The member kicked out goes face, and seeks revenge on his ex-Shield teammates. I would be interested to see who you think would be the best one to break away from the group.

The Shield was good... for a while. But something has to change. Eventually, these guys have to break out on their own, and what I am suggesting won't bury any of them, but rather, could build each member to be a bigger star.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Just something I made quickly for a giggle

:rock4


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ambrose has gotten into ridiculously good shape.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose has never been a monster (and doesn't look like one), doesn't talk about buzzards or wears a mask and he had Michael Cole shook to the point that he was ready to flee the fuck out of there. That little moment spoke a lot about Ambrose's overall character. 

The little things with this bastard.


----------



## TankOfRate

He's a damn natural. It's crazy how good he is for how young he is and how un-polished he is. The way he stood at that announce desk like he owned it... forreal, just that segment alone has got my little sister biting her lip over him :lmao Dat commentary was amazing but that should be a surprise to no one. This damn company needs to start putting him in more talking segments because he shines every single time they do.


----------



## Screwball

Loved the selling Cole did, JBL was basically saying "stop cowering like an idiot and greet our guest, Michael." I also love how Dean is just roaming around the arena not giving a damn and popping out of nowhere.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@tylermoxreigns and @subzero glad you enjoyed the pics. I am also glad he dumped the vest lol.

Lol ney ney at the clones comment...can you imagine tons of dean clones....he would rule the world lol.

Soooo agree with what amber said!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Tobit said:


> Loved the selling Cole did, JBL was basically saying "stop cowering like an idiot and greet our guest, Michael." I also love how Dean is just roaming around the arena not giving a damn and popping out of nowhere.


I wished he popped out of nowhere in my bed! :yum:


----------



## Delbusto

Just re-posting this since I had to make a new channel last night.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> I wished he popped out of nowhere in my bed! :yum:


This legit made me laugh out loud!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Oxitron said:


> Lol somewhat disappointed at how this thread is basically full of people fantasising over Ambrose.
> 
> Trash posts.

















Anyways....


----------



## TankOfRate

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Anyways....


Fucking A :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> I don't know why but dean cracked me up when he said "he sure is quick though" about ziggler...i love how dean was able to still hate ziggler but still put him over as well.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I loved that part too and when he said "Look at the Big Guy" about Ryback.





tylermoxreigns said:


> One of the best things he ever did was remove the tactical vest. :cool2 :cool2 :cool2
> 
> Also, the silver buckle of his belt... Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get this? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> It really is in the little things that he and The Shield do that make them so great to watch.



Just that flap of his belt hanging out at the end there, just imagine the whole thing undone hanging down.....oooh man, gotta move on...




Amber B said:


> Ambrose has never been a monster (and doesn't look like one), doesn't talk about buzzards or wears a mask and he had Michael Cole shook to the point that he was ready to flee the fuck out of there. That little moment spoke a lot about Ambrose's overall character.
> 
> The little things with this bastard.



I love how you keep referring to him as this bastard in all your posts...totally cracks me up, yet it's so fitting and true for him, lol





BaBy FireFly said:


> I had to act proper, my trainer was around me but trust me I was dying on the inside. The combo of his voice and his smell can give you an orgasm on the spot LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Just the idea of the combo of his voice and his smell can give me an orgasm, i'd probably spontaneous combust in he was literally talking to me, face to face.


----------



## Amber B

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Anyways....



And the post of the day goes to..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> And the post of the day goes to..


----------



## -XERO-

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


*FIRST ONE REPPED!*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Anyways....


Where is this actual video? LOL! I want to watch lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you keep referring to him as this bastard in all your posts...totally cracks me up, yet it's so fitting and true for him, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the idea of the combo of his voice and his smell can give me an orgasm, i'd probably spontaneous combust in he was literally talking to me, face to face.


LOL! And the bastard thing makes me laugh too!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *FIRST ONE REPPED!*


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

MOX should split, shield is getting boring now.


----------



## Asenath

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> MOX should split, shield is getting boring now.


It's something to do, part of the main story arc of the year. Split the Shield, and they're wrestling Kofi and Jack Swagger on NXT and Main Event.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> MOX should split, shield is getting boring now.


In the grander scheme of things they really aren't boring. It is better than getting lost in the shuffle as just another singles wrestler.


----------



## SubZero3:16

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> MOX should split, shield is getting boring now.














Asenath said:


> It's something to do, part of the main story arc of the year. Split the Shield, and they're wrestling Kofi and Jack Swagger on NXT and Main Event.


Exactly. Splitting them right now will accomplish nothing and then more people will be whining about how they split them too early.

Btw, Asenath, what in the Lisa Frank hell is that thing in your signature?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

Seth Rollins is a future World Champion and so is Ambrose. But with Reigns I see midcard at the least before he gets released.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Btw, Asenath, what in the Lisa Frank hell is that thing in your signature?


It's one of the many evolutions of a Xenomorph, from the Alien franchise. Done in fabulously Lisa Frank colors.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> It's one of the many evolutions of a Xenomorph, from the Alien franchise. Done in fabulously Lisa Frank colors.


Uh huh. You just couldn't get a regular unicorn like normal folks :lol


----------



## cindel25

Picutres of today signing is out and once again Ambrose is that kid with the goofy faces!


----------



## Callisto

For whatever reason, I've just come across this picture on Tumblr and I can't stop screaming. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> For whatever reason, I've just come across this picture on Tumblr and I can't stop screaming. :lmao :lmao :lmao



So what you're saying is, if I look like if I'm 12, I can get picked up by Seth Rollins? :hmm:


----------



## TankOfRate

y'all might wanna hold on to your ovaries






























TehJerichoFan said:


> For whatever reason, I've just come across this picture on Tumblr and I can't stop screaming. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ScottishJobber

I want them to stay but deep down it'd be better if they disband after this storyline, who do you see going the furtherest? 

Personally I think it could be Reigns if they let him talk more, despite being the most talented I think Rollins will lurk about the upper-mid-card while Ambrose main-events as the top heel.


----------



## TankOfRate

Hands down, Ambrose is going to be the most successful. It might not happen overnight, but in the long run he is definitely going to be the biggest of the three. Reigns and Rollins are good, but Ambrose is a gem and is most likely to be able to adapt to whatever they throw at him. Reigns is going to struggle in matches for a while and Rollins is going to struggle as a talker but Ambrose is already in his element. But knowing the WWE they'll try very hard to make Reigns happen and that is going to do nothing but hurt him.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Hands down, Ambrose is going to be the most successful. It might not happen overnight, but in the long run he is definitely going to be the biggest of the three. Reigns and Rollins are good, but Ambrose is a gem and is most likely to be able to adapt to whatever they throw at him. Reigns is going to struggle in matches for a while and Rollins is going to struggle as a talker but Ambrose is already in his element. But knowing the WWE they'll try very hard to make Reigns happen and that is going to do nothing but hurt him.


This 100%. 

Also Reigns has the look that they love and he's a great ambassador figure outside especially when it comes to media etc.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> y'all might wanna hold on to your ovaries


Why don't we have this on Raw? The ratings would go through the roof. Of course many women would be in need of new ovaries but it would be for a great cause.


----------



## Amber B

These motherfuckers are in Brooklyn right now. Meaning they're about 45 minutes away.
Which means that I missed an opportunity to potentially get them drunk meet them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> These motherfuckers are in Brooklyn right now. Meaning they're about 45 minutes away.
> Which means that I missed an opportunity to potentially get them drunk meet them.


Well I'm sure that you have a good reason for not living up to your civic duty as an honorary member of this thread.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TehJerichoFan said:


> For whatever reason, I've just come across this picture on Tumblr and I can't stop screaming. :lmao :lmao :lmao



This chick went about it all wrong. If that was me I'd be all I'm ready boys, have at it. Do your thing.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> These motherfuckers are in Brooklyn right now. Meaning they're about 45 minutes away.
> Which means that I missed an opportunity to potentially get them drunk meet them.



I'm a little over an hour away east of where the signing was today. I chose not to attend. If I have to pay $100 to meet them and have my picture taken with them, Deans gonna need to recreate Lita and Edge's live sex celebration with me. And since I knew there would be children present, I knew this was not going to be possible, therefore I stayed home.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> This 100%.
> 
> Also Reigns has the look that they love and he's a great ambassador figure outside especially when it comes to media etc.


That's the thing. He definitely has the presence of a star but he isn't ready to be given the star treatment, so to speak. I'd rather them take it slow with him than. 



Amber B said:


> These motherfuckers are in Brooklyn right now. Meaning they're about 45 minutes away.
> Which means that I missed an opportunity to potentially get them drunk meet them.


smh @ that untapped potential... literally. I can't with those signings though. Two minutes of awkward photo ops and hyperventilating. NOPE


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> y'all might wanna hold on to your ovaries


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> smh @ that untapped potential... literally. I can't with those signings though. Two minutes of awkward photo ops and hyperventilating. NOPE


Doesn't help that they always look bored as f*** at those things. Especially Ambrose. :lmao
Like the faces read 'not this shit again'


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> smh @ that untapped potential... literally. I can't with those signings though. Two minutes of awkward photo ops and hyperventilating. NOPE





tylermoxreigns said:


> Doesn't help that they always look bored as f*** at those things. Especially Ambrose. :lmao
> Like the faces read 'not this shit again'





THIS. All day every day. Just because I have ovaries I do not want The Shield to lump me in with hyperventilating, crying, little fan girls acting all extra. I'm a lady. I've got class.... some class.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> Doesn't help that they always look bored as f*** at those things. Especially Ambrose. :lmao


His mood in these publicity things always seems to range from mildly amused to absolutely out of fucks to give. There is no in between. It's funny because he is quickly joining the Cena/Orton/Punk group of being surrounded by rabid and thirsty fangirls... I mean, he's barely a year into his main roster career and he's already been followed into bathrooms, had weird internet stories crafted about his personal life etc etc etc. I really do not know how he's going to survive as he becomes a bigger star :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Double post.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> THIS. All day every day. Just because I have ovaries I do not want The Shield to lump me in with hyperventilating, crying, little fan girls acting all extra. I'm a lady. I've got class.... some class.


Hear! Hear! I much prefer Amber's idea of meeting them in a bar somewhere and getting them drunk....um I mean saying hi. I'm klassy damn it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Damn. I wonder how many times do they have to pose for pics like these? And worse part is, you can't even drink on the job to get you through it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hear! Hear! I much prefer Amber's idea of meeting them in a bar somewhere and getting them drunk....um I mean saying hi. I'm klassy damn it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn. I wonder how many times do they have to pose for pics like these? And worse part is, you can't even drink on the job to get you through it.




I think this is the pose they're over the most. Dean can't even be arsed to put his whole arm out anymore.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> So what you're saying is, if I look like if I'm 12, I can get picked up by Seth Rollins? :hmm:


Thank you for giving me a great laugh!! LOL!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> y'all might wanna hold on to your ovaries


Damn it jonathan good, why must you torture us like this!!!! 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm sick as a dog, and all I have to do is poke my head in here to get a smile. Thanks guys. It was much needed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is so awesome and funny.


----------



## Davion McCool

TankOfRate said:


> y'all might wanna hold on to your ovaries



I was about to complain about the sexism in that comment, then these images grew me ovaries.


----------



## Bearodactyl

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is so awesome and funny.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Davion McCool

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is so awesome and funny.


The Russian Doll.

Goddammit Seth stop being so adorable and likeable.


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is so awesome and funny.


Dat personality. Dat wit.


----------



## TheFranticJane

It's nice that Seth and Roman seem like such genuinely nice guys


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Dat personality. Dat wit.


Is there one with dean?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Is it just my projecting, or is Ambrose just not about dat life? :lol 



















He looks like " If I got to smile for one more picture, I swear to god...."


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is it just my projecting, or is Ambrose just not about dat life? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like " If I got to smile for one more picture, I swear to god...."


Love his jacket!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is it just my projecting, or is Ambrose just not about dat life? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like " If I got to smile for one more picture, I swear to god...."




See, I got more of the "I really have to go to the bathroom hurry up" vibes from this.



Now THIS I get that he ain't about dis life...can't even be bothered to lift his left hand to hold the paper while he signs,can't even bother to spell out his name...only thing that takes less effort to sign is the letter X...I honestly believe Dean/Jon did not sign up to be a wrestler for the fame at all. I think he just wants to wrestle and be done at the end of the day.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> See, I got more of the "I really have to go to the bathroom hurry up" vibes from this.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS I get that he ain't about dis life...can't even be bothered to lift his left hand to hold the paper while he signs,can't even bother to spell out his name...only thing that takes less effort to sign is the letter X...I honestly believe Dean/Jon did not sign up to be a wrestler for the fame at all. I think he just wants to wrestle and be done at the end of the day.


Actually I think it looks like really smooth penmanship...in fact no, I'm not going to analyze his writing style. But I totally agree with you, he definitely is in it for the wrestling, the fame is just a useless by- product that comes with it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine




----------



## Amber B

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is there one with dean?


No and I'm kinda glad there isn't one because it would've been awkward x 100.


SubZero3:16 said:


> Is it just my projecting, or is Ambrose just not about dat life? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like " If I got to smile for one more picture, I swear to god...."



Just seeing him in this setting now with the machine when I sometimes still see him as that bastard wrestling in a place that can only seat 400 people is a mind fuck. His awkward ass carries himself like a star but it must be a culture shock for him still. 

And yeah, he probably just wants to wrestle and bang bitches.


----------



## Bushmaster

He gotta keep an eye out for :ambrose


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> No and I'm kinda glad there isn't one because it would've been awkward x 100.


So so true! Maybe that's why he is not in it, the guys where probably like...we got this interview jon LOL!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SoupBro said:


> He gotta keep an eye out for :ambrose


Seth looks like jesus lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truk83

BaBy FireFly said:


> Seth looks like jesus lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow, you're right he does look like Jesus. Weird.:angel


----------



## Amber B

SoupBro said:


> He gotta keep an eye out for :ambrose












That face :lmao

That kid is like "this motherfucka pacing over there for?" :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

truk83 said:


> Wow, you're right he does look like Jesus. Weird.:angel


LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> That face :lmao
> 
> That kid is like "this motherfucka pacing over there for?" :lmao


Lmfao! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That gum chewing lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: From LeanMeanDeanMachine's signature















I couldn't help but notice this pic. I wish I could see more of this passion from the others. Not to say that there aren't any that enjoy what they do, or that there aren't any at all who do not share the same views, but those who do seem to be a dime in a dozen.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Taker2theMoon said:


> Spoiler: From LeanMeanDeanMachine's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice this pic. I wish I could see more of this passion from the others. Not to say that there aren't any that enjoy what they do, or that there aren't any at all who do not share the same views, but those who do seem to be a dime in a dozen.


I feel the same way, I feel like a guy like Ambrose would give his life to the sport. Because he has that many passion for what he does.



SubZero3:16 said:


> This is so awesome and funny.



:lol believe in the tutu, this really made my day.


----------



## Eulonzo

SoupBro said:


> He gotta keep an eye out for :ambrose


Love how Ambrose is not doing anything with the kid in that gif. :lol The rest are, Reigns is just pointing.


----------



## Eulonzo

Taker2theMoon said:


> Spoiler: From LeanMeanDeanMachine's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice this pic. I wish I could see more of this passion from the others. Not to say that there aren't any that enjoy what they do, or that there aren't any at all who do not share the same views, but those who do seem to be a dime in a dozen.


Could not help but rep this post. Love it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is so awesome and funny.


YEAH BECAUSE I REALLY NEEDED SOMETHING ELSE THAT WOULD MAKE ME LOVE YOU GUYS MORE. IDIOTS. 




SoupBro said:


> He gotta keep an eye out for :ambrose


:lmao

Seriously though this is just epic 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> See, I got more of the "I really have to go to the bathroom hurry up" vibes from this.
> 
> 
> 
> Now THIS I get that he ain't about dis life...can't even be bothered to lift his left hand to hold the paper while he signs,can't even bother to spell out his name...only thing that takes less effort to sign is the letter X...I honestly believe Dean/Jon did not sign up to be a wrestler for the fame at all. I think he just wants to wrestle and be done at the end of the day.


I saw this gif and I was like his cba, no fucks are given, attitude is shown as he signs his autograph. 

I love his awkwardness though. Like it's just nice to see someone who doesn't give a shit about fame considering so many people out there want it. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Is it just my projecting, or is Ambrose just not about dat life? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like " If I got to smile for one more picture, I swear to god...."


"kill me now"
"not this shit again"
"kids... ugh"
"just take the fucking picture already... jesus where is the flash? .... thank you!"


----------



## Eulonzo

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Where is this from? :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Speaking of Jesus and Rollins... I'm just going to leave this here










:lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


> Where is this from? :mark:


http://vimeo.com/68509619

It's from a promo they did around Payback time. Link above


----------



## Eulonzo

GOAT picture.


tylermoxreigns said:


> http://vimeo.com/68509619
> 
> It's from a promo they did around Payback time. Link above


Thanks, bro!


----------



## Asenath

I hope Glamour Kills is giving Seth some money.

He's even less subtle than that Jimmy John's endorsment Lesnar has.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> I hope Glamour Kills is giving Seth some money.
> 
> He's even less subtle than that Jimmy John's endorsment Lesnar has.


:lmao he whores that stuff out like a pro


----------



## Crozer

:mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

Crozer said:


> :mark:












lawd I miss his Twitter.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> lawd I miss his Twitter.


Me too!! His tweets where hilarious!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dunno if this has been posted before, but I recently found this and felt like sharing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> lawd I miss his Twitter.


Me three!! 

All the shit he used to post about 'drinking your milk' to Rollins and keeping in line with hash-tagging after WWE did the twitter school thing. Aha! :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

Twitter school, fuuuuuuuck :lmao I remember that day.

just found this http://favstar.fm/users/thedeanambrose #thanksmick


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm also leaving this here for you guys before I take care of real life shit. I had an itch to draw a Seth and so a Seth I drew. Hope you like.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Twitter school, fuuuuuuuck :lmao I remember that day.
> 
> just found this http://favstar.fm/users/thedeanambrose #thanksmick


#thanksmick :lol 

damn, I really miss this now I'm reading them back again 



> Also, I will not be seeing Men in Black 3. Wasn't that useless info? Yet you read it, and may even respond to it. Isn't twitter stupid?


Oh jesus :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm also leaving this here for you guys before I take care of real life shit. I had an itch to draw a Seth and so a Seth I drew. Hope you like.


That's pretty sweet dude. You should have a try at Ambrose and Reigns too


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Me three!!
> 
> All the shit he used to post about 'drinking your milk' to Rollins and keeping in line with hash-tagging after WWE did the twitter school thing. Aha! :lmao


Or remember his battle with the spider lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Or remember his battle with the spider lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


#neverforget

This is my favorite, though:



> #WWE Fun Facts @natbynature uses a perfectly applied sharpshooter, @therock uses a kind of ugly ankle twisty thing he calls a sharpshooter


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Taker2theMoon said:


> Spoiler: From LeanMeanDeanMachine's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice this pic. I wish I could see more of this passion from the others. Not to say that there aren't any that enjoy what they do, or that there aren't any at all who do not share the same views, but those who do seem to be a dime in a dozen.





Lapinou said:


> I feel the same way, I feel like a guy like Ambrose would give his life to the sport. Because he has that many passion for what he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol believe in the tutu, this really made my day.





Eulonzo said:


> Could not help but rep this post. Love it.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu9sCMVqzg4


Here's the promo from where that quote came from. The quote starts at the 4:30 minute mark. I consider it one of his best promos ever. Enjoy!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRUje8zqck

here is the shield and cesaro arriving to the arena yesterday i believe


i wonder if dean forgot the fucks he had left to give in the car...cause clearly here he has zero...doesn't even acknowledge the crowd, lol.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually I think it looks like really smooth penmanship...in fact no, I'm not going to analyze his writing style. But I totally agree with you, he definitely is in it for the wrestling, *the fame is just a useless by- product that comes with it.*


He definitely doesn't mind banging all those rats tho that's for sure. :woolcock :yum:

They didn't even meet the fans outside the arena; they just walked right in lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> That's pretty sweet dude. You should have a try at Ambrose and Reigns too


Thanks! I'm happy I got his likeness down.
I showed off an Ambrose drawing in the last Shield discussion thread.


Spoiler: lazy coloring and also I hate drawing tactical vests















I plan on trying to draw Reigns next time I get the chance.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> #neverforget
> 
> This is my favorite, though:


LOL!! That one was amazing! I wish he would tweet but just ignore peoples replies so he doesn't have to deal w the crazies lol...oh well lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRUje8zqck
> 
> here is the shield and cesaro arriving to the arena yesterday i believe
> 
> 
> i wonder if dean forgot the fucks he had left to give in the car...cause clearly here he has zero...doesn't even acknowledge the crowd, lol.


Dean did come back out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwefanstan

Wow what a bunch of marks on that video. Sorta embarrassing to be a fan really.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Enjoy!









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Happy 500th Post!!! It was definitely good for business!


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


New wallpaper! :yum:


----------



## Asenath

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Happy 500th Post!!! It was definitely good for business!


That gif.

Hnnnnng.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Happy 500th Post!!! It was definitely good for business!


The feels for this night are still strong :lmao


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions/2013/shield-comments-on-championship-success-26144566



> *When bad is gold: How cruelty became a recipe for championship success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One look at the roll call of current champions reveals all you need to know about the sinister and seemingly lawless landscape of WWE.
> 
> A confluence of events, capped off by Randy Orton’s WWE Championship win at SummerSlam, has left WWE’s most precious hardware — the championship titles — in the hands of individuals with no regard for the rulebook, let alone the WWE Universe.
> 
> Every titleholder, from World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio to Intercontinental Champion Curtis Axel, is among the most villainous, evil and reviled competitors in WWE today, and with Night of Champions just around the corner, the trend is impossible to ignore. But what does it say about WWE’s current state of affairs that championship gold appears to be the reward for callousness?
> 
> “It’s setting the standard for what it takes to be successful,” said The Shield’s Roman Reigns, one-half of the WWE Tag Team Champions with Seth Rollins. “A lot of times, the good guys finish last, and sometimes the bad guys just win. That’s what’s happening now in WWE.”
> 
> 
> Such a scenario is far from commonplace in WWE, though it is not without precedent. You’d have to go back to February, 2010, when “bad guys” like Batista and Chris Jericho dominated the title scenes, to recapture the same ominous overtone. Chalk it up to Superstars’ embrace of the “ruthless aggression” mantra long preached by WWE Chairman Mr. McMahon, or perhaps it’s the burgeoning influence of WWE COO Triple H.
> 
> However you cut it, the lowest of the low are once again riding high in title competition.
> 
> United States Champion Dean Ambrose doesn’t believe in assigning rigid labels like “rulebreaker,” nor does he concern himself with how the WWE Universe perceives The Shield’s actions. Instead, the volatile Hound of Justice simply focuses on the end result.
> 
> “I wouldn’t call us cheaters or unscrupulous or anything,” he said. “I would just call us winners. In any sport or any business, however you get the job done, the winners write the history books, and all the history books are gonna say is that we’re champions.”
> 
> The Shield’s collection of championship gold is just the beginning, they say — a foundation for “taking over,” as Reigns put it. “Dominance in its purest form,” Rollins concurred. The imposing squad took control of the U.S. and WWE Tag Team Titles in May at Extreme Rules. Del Rio, Lee and Intercontinental Champion Curtis Axel all scored their championship victories the following month at WWE Payback.
> 
> “WWE is one of those whirlwinds where you never know what’s going to happen, but when opportunity arises, you have to rise to the occasion,” explained The Miz, who has also used controversial tactics in the past to win and retain championship gold. “Obviously, those guys who have the championships are doing whatever it takes to keep those, cheating included.”
> 
> Whereas The Shield sees a master plan coming to fruition, two-time World Heavyweight Champion Dolph Ziggler sees a deck being stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to The Showoff, WWE COO Triple H has surrounded himself with Superstars he believes will carry WWE into the future, alluding to The Game’s recent association with Orton and The Shield.
> 
> “It’s hard to overcome something that feels like it has been in the works, building for months and even years,” he said. “The champs, all the way through, are bad guys, heels — whatever you want to name it — who don’t have the company’s best interests in mind, and there are so many great Superstars backstage who do have the fans’ interests, and not just egos, in mind.”
> 
> Just days before Cody Rhodes' very public firing on the Sept. 9 edition of Raw — the result of Rhodes’ loss to WWE Champion Randy Orton — the second-generation Superstar opened up about WWE’s championship landscape. Like Ambrose, he refrained from using pejorative classifications.
> 
> “I hate terms that classify guys as villainous,” Rhodes said the week before his unexpected dismissal. “But yeah, safe to say, that all the current champions aren’t necessarily the nicest guys, and what that says to me is maybe nice guys finish last.”
> 
> His solution?
> 
> “Take a page out of their book,” Rhodes said, referring to the unprincipled champions.
> 
> Some champions, such as Curtis Axel, care little about the attitudes of the other titleholders. “To me, it doesn’t matter if rulebreakers have all the championships, as long as I have mine,” he said. “I’ll do whatever I have to do to keep my Intercontinental Championship.”
> 
> Adding to the WWE Universe’s woes is the notable absence of two of the most beloved and dependable do-gooders, perennial World Title contenders John Cena and Sheamus. Both competitors are expected to be sidelined for months while recovering from surgery. Still, the fight isn’t insurmountable, Ziggler insists.
> 
> “At some point, someone has to say that their job doesn’t mean as much as having a backbone,” he said. “You put your ego aside, you put your money aside and maybe you risk your entire career to say, ‘This is enough, someone has to stand up to them.’”
> 
> Until that happens, don’t expect U.S. Champion Ambrose to lose any sleep over the chatter of the locker room or the passionate WWE fans.
> 
> “If you want to boo us, go ahead and boo us,” he said. “If people want to have their opinions on the way we do business, then let them. The bottom line is business is getting done.”


----------



## TankOfRate

Nice article. I see that sly centring of Roman they've been doing in pictures and segments recently, though. HmMMMM



Asenath said:


> #neverforget
> 
> This is my favorite, though:


YES. Bigging up Sara Del Rey and Nattie* while throwing shade was A+++++



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRUje8zqck
> 
> here is the shield and cesaro arriving to the arena yesterday i believe
> 
> 
> i wonder if dean forgot the fucks he had left to give in the car...cause clearly here he has zero...doesn't even acknowledge the crowd, lol.


Cesaro is one dapper motherfucker. I love that he's The Shield's tag-a-long travel bestie.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Nice article. I see that sly centring of Roman they've been doing in pictures and segments recently, though. HmMMMM


Me too :side::no: 
And for me and my OCD it doesn't look right because Ambrose has the different belt

Decent article...



> Don’t expect U.S. Champion Ambrose to lose any sleep over the chatter of the locker room or the passionate WWE fans “If you want to boo us, go ahead and boo us,” he said.


Again no fucks Ambrose.


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> Cesaro is one dapper motherfucker. I love that he's The Shield's tag-a-long travel bestie.


Don't blame him. Would you want to ride in the car with Jack Swagger?

(It breaks my heart that they're so beefy, and have ZERO bromantic chemistry.)


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao It's such an awkward pairing. I don't know why they're doing it. Poor Cesaro had more chemistry with Aksana and that's saying something.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

New video... Shield come in around 2:39

"A lot of ladies think we are very angry, violent, rough men but the truth is we have a sweet and sensitive side. But you won't be seeing any of that tonight, at least not until after the show." 

"Oh hey, hey what's up. Yeah I'm over here too." 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5AzaUk5Jhk


----------



## Amber B

This bastard does not know the word subtle when it comes to vagina. Got damn. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> New video... Shield come in around 2:39
> 
> "A lot of ladies think we are very angry, violent, gruff men but the truth is we have a sweet and sensitive side. But you won't be seeing any of that tonight, at least not until after the show."
> 
> "Oh hey, hey what's up. Yeah I'm over here too."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5AzaUk5Jhk



"There's a whole lotta testosterone going on here" :lmao I love Shield interviews with female journalists. Nothin' but truth and splooging. All dat Ambrose eye-fucking :lmao Now THAT is the Dean I like to see. These guys give really good interviews, the WWE needs to ride this boyband wave and put them out there more.

This is great, thanks for posting. Also, Brie/Bryan and Tyson/Nattie <33333333


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Do we really have to wait another two hours for RAW? WAHHH :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

That severe eye fucking at the 3:09 mark...jesus christ, excuse me while i go clean up my ovaries that exploded all over this thread....thanks for posting that video!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Do we really have to wait another two hours for RAW? WAHHH :lmao



Shiiiiiiiit, even Roman approves of the eye fucking that he sees going on


----------



## TankOfRate

This man. I can't. (but I would)


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Hah, what a sweetheart.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The second gif with the raising of the eyebrows to his bros

This third gif of him saying 'i like' 

Just this whole stupid gifset



















And Reigns just looking at him like 'get it sonnnn' :lmao

Ignore my delusional self


----------



## krai999

if these guys are virgins then i'm a future ufc heavyweight champion


----------



## THANOS

I said it already in the RAW thread, but Ambrose walked by my line wearing a hat and jacket and no one but me noticed it :lol. Not even the dudes/gals in Shield shirts. I am disappoint T.O. unk3 but :mark: :mark: :mark:. Dude is deceptively massive in person.


----------



## cindel25

Ambrose flirts with all the ladies with his eyes...I love it. Y'all Seth Rollins fans need to come get yo boy cause really tho? Lol I can't....but would still hit it!


----------



## Jimshine

It will be a cold day in hell when The Shield threads die around here 

keep going ladies!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

THANOS said:


> I said it already in the RAW thread, but Ambrose walked by my line wearing a hat and jacket and no one but me noticed it :lol. Not even the dudes/gals in Shield shirts. I am disappoint T.O. unk3 but :mark: :mark: :mark:. Dude is *deceptively massive* in person.



describe this in as much detail as possible, and tell it to me slooooooowly please


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> New video... Shield come in around 2:39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5AzaUk5Jhk


Jesus lord, between this interview and the one posted yesterday with Reigns and Rollins, I just can't anymore. I'm done.


----------



## Amber B

The groupie reports we would have had on him if he wrestled in a different era. Lawd jesus. 
From the little I know about his pussy patrolling back in 2010, his game is up there with some of the best.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> The groupie reports we would have had on him if he wrestled in a different era. Lawd jesus.
> From the little I know about his pussy patrolling back in 2010, his game is up there with some of the best.




Dean or Seth? Cause I've heard Seth is meh in all departments, lol.


And if it's Dean...you *points at Amber B* descriptive as possible too...now GO!


----------



## TankOfRate

cindel25 said:


> Ambrose flirts with all the ladies with his eyes...I love it. Y'all Seth Rollins fans need to come get yo boy cause really tho? Lol I can't....but would still hit it!


Seth... oh Seth. Even when he's trying it like that all I want to do is pinch his cheeks and send him back to Hot Topic. Splooging over him just feels weird.


----------



## THANOS

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> describe this in as much detail as possible, and tell it to me slooooooowly please


His arms are fucking huge and I thought they were going to burst out of his jacket. It was quite comical because it seems he's either wearing a jacket far too small for him or has buffed out to a ridiculous level now. He's also much taller than I would imagine.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

THANOS said:


> His arms are fucking huge and I thought they were going to burst out of his jacket. It was quite comical because it seems he's either wearing a jacket far too small for him or has buffed out to a ridiculous level now. He's also much taller than I would imagine.




Unless he likes his jackets like he likes his sunglasses, 3x too small for his face from the looks of things.


Thank you for this.


----------



## THANOS

Also I hope this doesn't ruffle too many feathers but he was walking with some girl that looked similar to a mix of Kaitlin and my gf (which was oddly hilarious) and they looked really close to one another. Like relationship close lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THANOS said:


> His arms are fucking huge and I thought they were going to burst out of his jacket. It was quite comical because it seems he's either wearing a jacket far too small for him or *has buffed out to a ridiculous level now.* He's also much taller than I would imagine.


He's made some major muscles gains. It's actually ridiculous.



THANOS said:


> Also I hope this doesn't ruffle too many feathers but he was walking with some girl that looked similar to a mix of Kaitlin and my gf (which was oddly hilarious) and they looked really close to one another. Like relationship close lol.


And so it begins.... Tumblr is going to have a hissy fit.


----------



## Amber B

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean or Seth? Cause I've heard Seth is meh in all departments, lol.
> 
> 
> And if it's Dean...you *points at Amber B* descriptive as possible too...now GO!


Ambrose
I don't know much because during that time, that bastard had me conflicted, I wasn't checking for him as much and I wasn't doing the whole 'go to the bar after Indy shows' thing. All I know, from friends who would frequent that scene, is the guy is smooth- which is obvious. His weird, eye fucking, serial killer charm works on the heauxs.



THANOS said:


> Also I hope this doesn't ruffle too many feathers but he was walking with some girl that looked similar to a mix of Kaitlin and my gf (which was oddly hilarious) and they looked really close to one another. Like relationship close lol.


Anyone that gets mad at any wrestler having girl needs to sit down. Kaitlyn as far as hair or built?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> I don't know much because during that time, that bastard had me conflicted, I wasn't checking for him as much and I wasn't doing the whole 'go to the bar after Indy shows' thing. All I know, from friends who would frequent that scene, is the guy is smooth- which is obvious. His weird, eye fucking, serial killer charm works on the heauxs.



I wonder if all his talk of hating and despising the rats was his version of reverse psychology to get them to work that much harder, LOL.


----------



## TankOfRate

THANOS said:


> Also I hope this doesn't ruffle too many feathers but he was walking with some girl that looked similar to a mix of Kaitlin and my gf (which was oddly hilarious) and they looked really close to one another. Like relationship close lol.


:lmao Tumblr fangirl warpath incoming. Weaves will be snatched.


----------



## cindel25

TankOfRate said:


> Seth... oh Seth. Even when he's trying it like that all I want to do is pinch his cheeks and send him back to Hot Topic. Splooging over him just feels weird.


He seems like the puppy that wants attention all the time. He couldn't remember that chick name and was he pouting? 




THANOS said:


> Also I hope this doesn't ruffle too many feathers but he was walking with some girl that looked similar to a mix of Kaitlin and my gf (which was oddly hilarious) and they looked really close to one another. Like relationship close lol.


:clap. Ambrose getting it in! 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I wonder if all his talk of hating and despising the rats was his version of reverse psychology to get them to work that much harder, LOL.


You know it was! All of them are throwing their wets at him....


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

ok which one of you is this?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> The groupie reports we would have had on him if he wrestled in a different era. Lawd jesus.
> From the little I know about his pussy patrolling back in 2010, his game is up there with some of the best.


That's a big part of his allure, Ambrose looks like a dude that knows how to put it down.




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean or Seth? Cause I've heard Seth is meh in all departments, lol.


Seth looks like a dude that spends more time checking out his ass' reflection in the mirror than getting down to business.

@LeanMeanDeanMachine : check tumblr or instagram for your culprit :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

oh Seth, just....no....just....no. 


Dean? YES!YES!YES!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> This bastard does not know the word subtle when it comes to vagina. Got damn. :lmao


*dies of laughter....fuck ribs hurt*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> That gif.
> 
> Hnnnnng.


Haha thanks asenath and leanmeandeanmachine....i had no idea I hit 500 posts cause i am the phone app for this forum so it does not tell me how many posts I have.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> describe this in as much detail as possible, and tell it to me slooooooowly please


This cracked me up! Girl he has gotten physically huge. He was a big guy when I first met him but now he is just massive huge!


----------



## Bushmaster

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> oh Seth, just....no....just....no.
> 
> 
> Dean? YES!YES!YES!


Can you tell me the huge differences in their looks? It really seems most of you are putting Seth down for the smallest reasons. I know most of you start flowing when Dean is shown but Seth isnt so bad either. For me its easily Dean and Seth 1a and 1b. 

But im mostly talking about their overall talent i guess :lol not just looks


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SoupBro said:


> Can you tell me the huge differences in their looks? It really seems most of you are putting Seth down for the smallest reasons. I know most of you start flowing when Dean is shown but Seth isnt so bad either. For me its easily Dean and Seth 1a and 1b.
> 
> But im mostly talking about their overall talent i guess :lol not just looks



Seth isn't so hard on the eyes (he's no Dean of course) but, this picture...Seth's photobomb is just so awkward, lol. He does not envoke fear when I look at him in this role at all. But I do think Seth is incredibly talented in the ring. He just does nothing for my lady parts.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> This cracked me up! Girl he has gotten physically huge. He was a big guy when I first met him but now he is just massive huge!


Dean has done a great job bulking up. I wonder if that's by choice or if the big wigs nudged him a bit and told him to tone it up a bit.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I remember one time he was hanging with his sister and fan girls freaked out thinking it was a fuck buddy lol.

He doesn't have a girlfriend but he does like to have fun sexy time which that is nothing new LOL.

All the times I have met him he has been super flirty. The last time I saw him which was not that long ago he was giving me the serial killer rapest eyes LOL and he was all touchy with his hands, giving that smile....making me all quivy inside. In the words of Amber....that bastard!!! LOL


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> I remember one time he was hanging with his sister and fan girls freaked out thinking it was a fuck buddy lol.
> 
> He doesn't have a girlfriend but he does like to have fun sexy time which that is nothing new LOL.
> 
> All the times I have met him he has been super flirty. The last time I saw him which was not that long ago he was giving me the serial killer rapest eyes LOL and he was all touchy with his hands, giving that smile....making me all quivy inside. In the words of Amber....that bastard!!! LOL




You go girl! Get yours! As long as I get to hear the details, lol.:clap


----------



## Bushmaster

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Seth isn't so hard on the eyes (he's no Dean of course) but, this picture...Seth's photobomb is just so awkward, lol. He does not envoke fear when I look at him in this role at all. But I do think Seth is incredibly talented in the ring. He just does nothing for my lady parts.


i'm in the minority for sure but i like Seth's look over Deans. I like all his hair and facial hair, he has a great look. But like i said i'm in the minority because 90% of the usuals in this thread would take Dean over Seth. 

From what ive seen from ring work though Seth is so much better. Hoping Dean can have a great match with DB tonight, wonder if it can compare to Seth's matches.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean has done a great job bulking up. I wonder if that's by choice or if the big wigs nudged him a bit and told him to tone it up a bit.


They might have asked him to tone up but also seth is a crossfit nut so he got dean into crossfit which has really contributed to his bulking up.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> You go girl! Get yours! As long as I get to hear the details, lol.:clap


LOL!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

There was nothing intimidating about Seth in that segment. Looks wise, he has too much facial hair. He looks way better with a lighter beard.

















He's a really goodlooking man but you can't really tell under that scruff.

Anywayz


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Anywayz


Ambrose looking like he wants to kiss Edge in the top one.... His eyes are like awestruck :lol

It made me think of these:


















Seriously, Seth was awkward as f*** in the opening segment and I think it had something to do with him knowing he wasn't in camera shot :lmao

I have noticed though the cameras have been working more in Reigns and Ambrose's favour since they joined the Corp angle.


Also... 


Damn that Bryan and Ambrose match. _Shiiiiiiiiit._ Seriously never get tired of watching Bryan/Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Without even speaking Ambrose almost stole the spotlight from HHH and Edge in that segment.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Clem said:


> Without even speaking Ambrose almost stole the spotlight from HHH and Edge in that segment.


:agree::clap



Also did anyone else think them dragging Christian out and throwing him onto the ramp was powerful image, or was it just me? 

Pretty decent Raw. Would've liked to see a little more build up to Ziggler/Ambrose maybe but we still have SD.


----------



## cindel25

Someone pls tell Seth to trim down his facial hair and let's keep it real....he wanted to laugh in that segment when he photobomb! #justsayin


----------



## Eulonzo

My boy :ambrose did great tonight, as usual.

The "STAY DOWN!!" part. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> My boy :ambrose did great tonight, as usual.
> 
> The "STAY DOWN!!" part. :mark:


I didn't get to see it. I never get to watch Raw anymore. :blatter
Also this outdated laptop can't stream video for shit.


----------



## Eulonzo

Taker2theMoon said:


> I didn't get to see it. I never get to watch Raw anymore. :blatter
> Also this outdaterd laptop can't stream video for shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow that is intense! I simply cannot believe I'm actually interested in Orton again. This is obviously the role he's been wanting for quite a while. Well done from all parties in that segment.


----------



## Eulonzo

I agree! Really great ending.

Still wish they would sometimes post the full matches/segments instead of cutting out some stuff.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TankOfRate said:


> This man. I can't. (but I would)













Did anybody notice how Dean looked when Triple H patted him on the shoulder on the backstage segment? Hope they will turn on Orton and Triple H soon. :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

The Shield is still awesome, fuck the people who are saying that they and Bryan are boring


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Did anyone catch that face dean made when he was jumping over the barricade? cracked me up!
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> They might have asked him to tone up but also seth is a crossfit nut so he got dean into crossfit which has really contributed to his bulking up.





BaBy FireFly said:


> I remember one time he was hanging with his sister and fan girls freaked out thinking it was a fuck buddy lol.
> 
> He doesn't have a girlfriend but he does like to have fun sexy time which that is nothing new LOL.
> 
> All the times I have met him he has been super flirty. The last time I saw him which was not that long ago he was giving me the serial killer rapest eyes LOL and he was all touchy with his hands, giving that smile....making me all quivy inside. In the words of Amber....that bastard!!! LOL


You are so lucky, if he would ever look at me like that I would be like










The Shield is still awesome, fuck the people who are saying that they and Bryan are boring[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Did anyone catch that face dean made when he was jumping over the barricade? cracked me up!
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His facial expressions always crack me up :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clem said:


> Without even speaking Ambrose almost stole the spotlight from HHH and Edge in that segment.


Yup. Spent more time watching Ambrose's facial antics than looking at either of the two men speaking. But the way how they framed that shot, I think that's what they wanted.



cindel25 said:


> *Someone pls tell Seth to trim down his facial hair* and let's keep it real....he wanted to laugh in that segment when he photobomb! #justsayin


That's what I've been saying!!! Even though Ambrose is a goodlooking guy he's no Seth Rollins but now with that scruff on his face, Ambrose got him beat by a long shot.


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> There was nothing intimidating about Seth in that segment. Looks wise, he has too much facial hair. He looks way better with a lighter beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a really goodlooking man but you can't really tell under that scruff.
> 
> Anywayz














Clem said:


> Without even speaking Ambrose almost stole the spotlight from HHH and Edge in that segment.


Exactly what I was thinking. How can you be placed in a segment with two of the biggest stars of all time and come close to overshadowing them on screen without even saying a word? He's an incredible talent, all round. I'm pretty sure I say this every time I watch him, but it's damn true.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> You are so lucky, if he would ever look at me like that I would be like


LMFAO!!! Yeah I was pretty much








LOL!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I agree about seths beard...he looks like jesus with a big neck LOL...*love you seth* lol. My friend calls him Kerala deville because of his hair lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


>


----------



## Shenroe

I'm pissed off..it wss a glorified suash match and Ambrose bssically had offenses


----------



## Bryan D.

I loved how Dean Ambrose stole the backstage segment with HHH & Edge with DEM facial expressions. GOAT!


----------



## Marrow

The Shield have been really great the last few weeks, especially after having lost direction for a little while. Their biggest problem was always motive - 'justice' seemed a little vague and indistinct, but making them HHH's enforcers has given them a concrete motive and kept them relevant in Raw's biggest angle.


----------



## NeyNey

DEAN MONDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Fucking *BOSS* dude!!!!! :saul 
Backstage segment = *BOSS* 
Match with Daniel Bryan = *BOSS*
Torturing Edge by hurting Christian = *BOSS*
*
BOSS BOSS BOSS!!!!!*

Unfortunately nothing with Ziggler, but whatevs, maybe on SD. :mark:



tylermoxreigns said:


> "A lot of ladies think we are very angry, violent, rough men but the truth is we have a sweet and sensitive side. But you won't be seeing any of that tonight, at least not until after the show."
> 
> "Oh hey, hey what's up. Yeah I'm over here too."


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY! :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Man I really feel for Christian, because this is exactly how I'd have to be carried out after a night of hot Dean lovin.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Man I really feel for Christian, because this is exactly how I'd have to be carried out after a night of hot Dean lovin.


Jesus, I _loved_ this part. Such a strong visual of them carrying Christian out that way :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

I am lost in how they are carrying on their story line, they were against injustice. But now they are bodyguards for HHH, just randomly kicking people asses when HHH snaps his fingers, so were the Shield all this time on the payroll of HHH or just now when HHH and Orton turned heel? Cause being amongst these heels and what they are doing is pretty much injustice at the moment.


----------



## Cyon

Necramonium said:


> I am lost in how they are carrying on their story line, they were against injustice. But now they are bodyguards for HHH, just randomly kicking people asses when HHH snaps his fingers, so were the Shield all this time on the payroll of HHH or just now when HHH and Orton turned heel? Cause being amongst these heels and what they are doing is pretty much injustice at the moment.


I think the whole injustice thing was just the typical heel BS they made up as an excuse to pummel whoever they didn't like. Nothing else to it.

Or maybe it's creative being themselves.


----------



## TankOfRate

Necramonium said:


> I am lost in how they are carrying on their story line, they were against injustice. But now they are bodyguards for HHH, just randomly kicking people asses when HHH snaps his fingers, so were the Shield all this time on the payroll of HHH or just now when HHH and Orton turned heel? Cause being amongst these heels and what they are doing is pretty much injustice at the moment.


tbh it's like people have said here before. They've always been morally ambiguous and hypocritical - taking out Ryback to fight against the "injustices" Punk faced while claiming they'd do the same if it was the other way around, for example. There's a lot of flip flopping and fuckery but in the end I think it comes down to the fact that they're just hypocrites who are out for themselves. They did Heyman's bidding because it got them paid, they went after top guys for the spotlight and now they're with Triple H and the Corporation because that's where the money and spotlight is. 'Injustice' is their hook but by now we realize that it's bullshit. But they're heels, they're not supposed to be taking moral high ground- although the complexity comes when occasionally it appears that they are.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> tbh it's like people have said here before. They've always been morally ambiguous and hypocritical - taking out Ryback to fight against the "injustices" Punk faced while claiming they'd do the same if it was the other way around, for example. There's a lot of flip flopping and fuckery but in the end I think it comes down to the fact that they're just hypocrites who are out for themselves. They did Heyman's bidding because it got them paid, they went after top guys for the spotlight and now they're with Triple H and the Corporation because that's where the money and spotlight is. 'Injustice' is their hook but by now we realize that it's bullshit. But they're heels, they're not supposed to be taking moral high ground- although the complexity comes when occasionally it appears that they are.


Pretty much covered what I was going to post. 

Hypocrites is the middle name of near enough every heel. They just want to look after themselves.


----------



## PUNKY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Man I really feel for Christian, because this is exactly how I'd have to be carried out after a night of hot Dean lovin.


i know i shouldn't have but i couldn't help but lol at christians head flopping around there, and seths serious angry face. :lol


----------



## CM BORK

https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose

^

He has Twitter now.


----------



## Asenath

CM BORK said:


> https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose
> 
> ^
> 
> He has Twitter now.


He's had it since FCW. He just thinks it's dumb as hell, so it goes unused.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Ambrose booty









Although it fails in comparison to the Brad Maddox booty from last night. Maddox done snatched Cena's wig for best booty in the WWE.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Man I really feel for Christian, because this is exactly how I'd have to be carried out after a night of hot Dean lovin.


Him and that tongue of his LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Ambrose booty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it fails in comparison to the Brad Maddox booty from last night. Maddox done snatched Cena's wig for best booty in the WWE.












:ass


----------



## CALΔMITY

TankOfRate said:


> :ass


Pullin a HBK I see...:hbk2


----------



## Amber B

Well HBK _was_ part of that orgy that made Ambrose.
He'll probably inherit the hairline, though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Amber B said:


> Well HBK _was_ part of that orgy that made Ambrose.
> He'll probably inherit the hairline, though.


Oh yeah? Huh didn't know that. (Serves me right for not looking into things.) That's awesome. As far as receding hairlines go...it might not be so bad.


----------



## -XERO-

*EW!!!!!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^^ :aries2 ^^^^


----------



## Soulrollins

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *EW!!!!!*


I know that feel.


----------



## -XERO-

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^^^^ :aries2 ^^^^


Buncha nasties in this thread. lol


----------



## TankOfRate

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Buncha nasties in this thread. lol














Amber B said:


> Well HBK _was_ part of that orgy that made Ambrose.
> He'll probably inherit the hairline, though.


Hm. First time I've come across a HBK/Ambrose comparison. In what way?


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Buncha nasties in this thread. lol


Such is the tradition of every Shield Discussion thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Buncha nasties in this thread. lol


Oh honey, you aint see nothing yet.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

For the haters! Lol









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Buncha nasties in this thread. lol



ummm, what?


----------



## deathslayer

Dean standing between two legends, still made his presence felt without saying a fucking word :mark:

and DAT eye-rolling after Triple H pat him on the shoulder :mark:

Give this guy a mic already!


----------



## -XERO-

BaBy FireFly said:


> For the haters! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*
MY BAD!*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

ok this is funny on so many levels... the best part is Dean is still wearing his belt.


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> Hm. First time I've come across a HBK/Ambrose comparison. In what way?


Just some of his doofy, over excited mannerisms/reactions at ringside scream mid 90s HBK. It's tiny nuances that I've picked up from him. HBK plays a small part in the love child orgy.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ok this is funny on so many levels... the best part is Dean is still wearing his belt.


:lol at Triple H I thought he was a gargoyle before i checked out the whole picture.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *
> MY BAD!*


Lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ok this is funny on so many levels... the best part is Dean is still wearing his belt.


Omg LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ummm, what?


Omg that is my new favourite gif :lmao :lmao



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ok this is funny on so many levels... the best part is Dean is still wearing his belt.


LOL

Oh and to all the people commenting on what we do in this thread....










(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Eulonzo

Asenath said:


> He's had it since FCW. He just thinks it's dumb as hell, so it goes unused.


Where did he say that?

If that's true, good for him. Not every guy on the roster needs to be all over the social media train.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eulonzo said:


> Where did he say that?
> 
> If that's true, good for him. Not every guy on the roster needs to be all over the social media train.


He is anti social media...doesnt care much even for the net.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> He is anti social media...doesnt care much even for the net.


Doesn't help that apparently he's technology challenged too :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> He is anti social media...doesnt care much even for the net.


i wish he would tweet every once in a while. i know he used to a while back but i didn't have twitter back then, think of all the weird random stuff he would tweet.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i wish he would tweet every once in a while. i know he used to a while back but i didn't have twitter back then, think of all the weird random stuff he would tweet.


Here's an insight into what went on back when he had twitter... Enjoy!  Don't know whether the quality will be any good. Tumblr is your friend when it comes to stuff like this if you didn't have twitter back then. 










































































I got them from *here*, incase the quality sucks and you cant read


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Doesn't help that apparently he's technology challenged too :lmao


Lol so true...smart phones prob confuse him hahaha


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i wish he would tweet every once in a while. i know he used to a while back but i didn't have twitter back then, think of all the weird random stuff he would tweet.


I wish he still tweeted too, they where hilarious! But then he was like fuck twitter goodbye lol


----------



## Dreadknight

I never have believed, never will, i hope they self implode, altough they are currently one of the most interesting things happening in WWe....


----------



## -XERO-

*makes it up to y'all*

*Here's the old Shawn Michaels & all his flamboyantness ('CAUSE I FELT LIKE SAYING IT THAT WAY!)*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dreadknight said:


> I never have believed, never will, i hope they self implode, altough they are currently one of the most interesting things happening in WWe....


Bye! Lol!


----------



## BigEvil2012

what the fuck is going on here lol...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

so do you guys think they will be HHH´s bodyguards through the whole storyline?


----------



## Srdjan99

Nope, the look on Ambrose face this Monday when HHH patted him on the shoulder, practically told the fact that Shield will betray the KOK


----------



## Eulonzo

Not gonna lie, I marked out extremely hard seeing Triple H pat him on the shoulder like that. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

FredForeskinn said:


> so do you guys think they will be HHH´s bodyguards through the whole storyline?



There is going to be a swerve somewhere down the line. Like other posters have said its in the little looks that are thrown by The Shield, not only to other Shield members but also Orton/HHH. A smirk or an eye roll.


----------



## Srdjan99

I think that it's pretty obvious that a Shield break-up will happen till WM 30. Never considered this, but a Ambrose vs Reigns vs Rollins match at WM 30 would be great


----------



## TankOfRate

BigEvil2012 said:


> what the fuck is going on here lol...


basically this










as well as this










and a little of this










but mostly this










And there you have your basic introduction to The Shield Discussion Thread!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> basically this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have your basic introduction to The Shield Discussion Thread!


That's what I am talking about! It is a shield party all up in here! Lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> basically this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have your basic introduction to The Shield Discussion Thread!


How dare you forget this one :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Man, I love this damn thread!!!


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


>


Me all the time. :agree:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'd mark so hard if The Shield would do the "Thumbs up, thumbs down" thing to Orton/HHH while Orton/HHH is on Reigns shoulders and then they'd beat them senseless, which leads us to Hunter vs. Ambrose in a NHB match somewhere down the line. :mark:


----------



## Soulrollins

So.... This officially stop being The Shield discussion thread.. And became The Ambrose fangirling thread.


----------



## TankOfRate

oh shit I think we've started a war with the Lipstick Alley chicks :lmao Come on now. We're all thirsty together. No shade whatsoever. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> How dare you forget this one :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


preceded by












Soulrollins said:


> So.... This officially stop being The Shield discussion thread.. And became The Ambrose fangirling thread.












hunny you are free to exit pursued by a bear.


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> How dare you forget this one :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


And this! 












MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'd mark so hard if The Shield would do the "Thumbs up, thumbs down" thing to Orton/HHH while Orton/HHH is on Reigns shoulders and then they'd beat them senseless, which leads us to Hunter vs. Ambrose in a NHB match somewhere down the line. :mark:


I would mark so hard I tinkled a little if this happened.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'd mark so hard if The Shield would do the "Thumbs up, thumbs down" thing to Orton/HHH while Orton/HHH is on Reigns shoulders and then they'd beat them senseless, which leads us to Hunter vs. Ambrose in a NHB match somewhere down the line. :mark:


I would die!!! And then resurrect to watch the match 

And MoxleyMoxx, you're definitely an A+


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> So.... This officially stop being The Shield discussion thread.. And became The Ambrose fangirling thread.


No we love Reigns and Rollins too, it's just that Ambrose has a whole nother level of sex appeal. Don't worry I'll post more Reigns and Rollins gifs when I get home from work, just for you


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Soulrollins said:


> So.... This officially stop being The Shield discussion thread.. And became The Ambrose fangirling thread.


Would it make you feel better if the ladies gushed waterfalls out of their vaginas for you LOL


----------



## tbp82

Daniel Bryan has been giving legit wins (pinfall or submission) over both Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose recently. Do you think WWE gives him a win over Roman Reigns to? or do you think WWE protects Reigns as usual and doesn't allow him to take a legit loss to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah it feels like they're trying to protect his strong man status. He rarely takes the fall and isn't really involved in matches unless it's to throw someone around and put in power spots. At the same time he's the weakest in the ring of the three of them so it's not that bad right now.


----------



## Srdjan99

Reigns is a very good in-ring worker, he will be an entertaining superstar when The Shield will break-up


----------



## Soulrollins

BaBy FireFly said:


> Would it make you feel better if the ladies gushed waterfalls out of their vaginas for you LOL


They already does. :cool2

Ok, the fact is this thread always sucks, but at least before you distributed the hotness por the three... Now i'm seriously starting to hate Ambrose. What do you see in that druggy bastard?



tbp82 said:


> Daniel Bryan has been giving legit wins (pinfall or submission) over both Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose recently. Do you think WWE gives him a win over Roman Reigns to? or do you think WWE protects Reigns as usual and doesn't allow him to take a legit loss to Daniel Bryan?



Reings is his actual project of an invencible powerhouse, after the Ryback fail, they need to make a legit monster, in think thats because Reings rarely will lose a match cleanly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> They already does. :cool2
> 
> Ok, the fact is this thread always sucks, but at least before you distributed the hotness por the three... Now i'm seriously starting to hate Ambrose. What do you see in that druggy bastard?


1. He's hot.
2. He's that guy that your mom warned you about and your friends tell you stay away from.
3. He's seems a slightly bit mental but it doesn't matter because he makes it seem hot.
4. Even though you know he's only about one thing you don't care because he comes across as a guy who knows what he's doing in that department.
5. Reports seem to comfirm #4.
6. Have you seen him recently? Good, lord that man is hotttttt!!!!

tl/dr: He's hot and he's just got that it factor.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So sick of people coming into this thread and bitching about the content that is inside. If you are so annoyed by it then just don't click on the link. I mean seriously, aren't you shooting yourself in the foot by contributing to thread and in turn making it that little bit closer to starting a fourth discussion up and running. 

Contrary to popular belief whilst Ambrose is 'hot', and that is sure enough reason to like him, there are other things that make me (I can't speak for everyone) drawn to the guy. Like the fact that he has worked damn hard to get where he is, got himself out of a shitty situations. That shows drive and determination and that is attractive. 

Also, everyone here supports Reigns and Rollins too. I may join Subzero is spamming the shit outta this thread just of Reigns and Rollins to keep the imbeciles happy who think they we are favouring one over the other.


----------



## ceeder

tylermoxreigns said:


>


----------



## Eddie Ray

Soulrollins said:


> Ok, the fact is this thread always sucks


then why do you bother coming in?

if you don't like it then don't come in but we ain't changing what we do for you, sunshine.


----------



## ceeder

My wife says Dean Ambrose makes her tingly. "He's such a bad boy." I get the female attraction to him, for sure.


----------



## Soulrollins

SubZero3:16 said:


> 1. He's hot.
> 2. He's that guy that your mom warned you about and your friends tell you stay away from.
> 3. He's seems a slightly bit mental but it doesn't matter because he makes it seem hot.
> 4. Even though you know he's only about one thing you don't care because he comes across as a guy who knows what he's doing in that department.
> 5. Reports seem to comfirm #4.
> 6. Have you seen him recently? Good, lord that man is hotttttt!!!!
> 
> tl/dr: He's hot and he's just got that it factor.


Really i'm not gay, i don't want to start talking about this shit... But in my damn opinion, the guy is ugly and his face looks like a scary psychotic /bastard/ junkie... whatever.

I really like Ambrose, but i never will understand why you're drooling for him, i even was surprised when i showed a gif of him to my girlfriend and she say he's hot... To be fair, i will never understand women.. (or whatever you are)



Eddie Ray said:


> then why do you bother coming in?
> 
> if you don't like it then don't come in but we ain't changing what we do for you, sunshine.


:lol This thread became bullshit years ago, but I think most already accustomed.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Soulrollins said:


> Really i'm not gay, i don't want to start talking about this shit... But in my damn opinion, the guy is ugly and his face looks like a scary psychotic /bastard/ junkie... whatever.
> 
> I really like Ambrose, but i never will understand why you're drooling for him, i even was surprised when i showed a gif of him to my girlfriend and she say he's hot... To be fair, i will never understand women.. (or whatever you are)


son, no one said you were gay...like, no one...you asked why they find him attractive and they gave you the answer.

like I said, you don't want to talk about it then don't, but don't think for one millisecond you are going to stop us from doing it.


----------



## ceeder

For fuck's sake, this is the year 2013 and scared prudes still have to start posts by saying "Ok, really, I'm not gay..." Fucking hell. Nobody said you were gay. I'm not gay, I have zero interest in inserting my member into another male, but if I'm asked, I have no problem admitting if a guy is clearly handsome or something. For instance, Bobby Roode is a beautiful bastard. I don't see how any woman or gay man could reject him. In case I still need to clarify, I do not want to touch Bobby Roode. Get it? Good. Grow up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> :lol This thread became bullshit years ago, but I think most already accustomed.


Years??? The Shield debut in November 2012.....

Are you okay Soulie? Do you need some Xanax or something? Is there someone we should call for you, you don't look so good.


----------



## Eulonzo

On that note, I'm going to sleep. :lol BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, WHETHER YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN THEIR LOOKS OR YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN AMBROSE OR YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN THEIR WRESTLING, DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER, JUST BELIEEEVE IN THE SHIIEEELLD!!!!

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


> On that note, I'm going to sleep. :lol BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, WHETHER YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN THEIR LOOKS OR YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN AMBROSE OR YOU ONLY BELIEVE IN THEIR WRESTLING, DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER, JUST BELIEEEVE IN THE SHIIEEELLD!!!!
> 
> :rollins :reigns :ambrose



Praise be to you :lmao :clap


----------



## Bryan D.

I just came here to say that Ambrose is the GOAT. Bye.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh and to all the people commenting on what we do in this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

How can anyone not love this thread? It's friggin hilarious.

Does anybody think Rollins or Reigns would ever check out this thread? And if they would how do you think they would react?

Would they react like this










or like this


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> basically this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but mostly this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have your basic introduction to The Shield Discussion Thread!




and you too, to all of this


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Love that gif


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> How can anyone not love this thread? It's friggin hilarious.
> 
> Does anybody think Rollins or Reigns would ever check out this thread? And if they would how do you think they would react?
> 
> Would they react like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this


Probably somewhere inbetween, like why the heck does Dean get all of the panties (and some boxers)? :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Probably somewhere inbetween, like why the heck does Dean get all of the panties (and some boxers)? :lol


:lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Soulrollins said:


> i even was surprised when i showed a gif of him to my girlfriend and she say he's hot...


Now _*THAT'S*_ what it's all about. I seeee. :terry



Bryan D. said:


> I just came here to say that Ambrose is the GOAT. Bye.


:clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


>


This 










And this












Relevant 


















Sorry Rollins


----------



## Ambrose Bunny




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

What a great way to wake up this morning and see the party that was goin on in here while I slept! 

I will admit that when The Shield first debuted I saw Dean Ambrose and thought











the dude clearly looked like he was up there in years and to me he really didn't fit in with Rollins or Reigns

But, then I started seeing him do shit like this










and this











and as a long time wrestling fan (29 years to be exact) I was like hey this guy might be something so i looked him up on wiki and saw that his career history was looooong so I went over to youtube to see what I could find 











and i instantly became addicted after watching a few of his promos...i was and am still addicted to what he does in the ring, what he does on the mic, and just his overall passion for what he does. you don't find that much anymore in the wrestling business. and he actually got me into watching wrestling again because i can't wait to see what the crazy bastard is gonna do next. he's exciting!

not to say things like this










and this











don't make me bless myself every once in a while











and i will never get tired of seeing shit like this in the ring










or this 











I hope this man has a long and well deserved successful career in the wwe.


On a side note though, I personally think the appeal of Dean Ambrose sexually to most people, and most definitely the fan girls, is the man looks like he could blow your back out, make you not walk properly for a week, and talk the dirtiest talk you ever heard in your entire life, like i'm talking 50 shades of dean shit (i never did see the appeal of those books btw, but i would definitely subscribe to the dean version of the series).


----------



## tylermoxreigns

New Dean interview



> “To me, anything less than being the top guy in the industry, the top villain in the industry, the WWE Champion, is a failure,” he says. “That’s a lot of pressure to put on yourself, but whenever I look at it realistically, that’s just how it is.”


http://www.citybeat.com/cincinnati/article-28565-cincinnati_native_an.html


----------



## Screwball

NeyNey said:


> Now _*THAT'S*_ what it's all about. I seeee. :terry
> 
> 
> 
> :clap


NeyNey :mark::mark::mark:

I've been lurking as a guest since the Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread and you made it such a joy to read.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> New Dean interview
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.citybeat.com/cincinnati/article-28565-cincinnati_native_an.html



Thanks for this!

Interesting that he lives in Las Vegas now...usually the wrestlers flock to Florida.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Thanks for sharing the interview, I enjoyed it. @ leanmeandeanmachine where do you find al those Ambrose gifs?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> Thanks for sharing the interview, I enjoyed it. @ leanmeandeanmachine where do you find al those Ambrose gifs?




tumblr


the dean ambrose, jon moxley, and the shield tags are your friend!


----------



## CALΔMITY

The explicit mox one caught me off guard a little, but then again I didn't follow Ambrose through the indies and I don't follow him nearly as much as you gals. I do not know the full extent of the ambrose except for what I read about him in here. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sending all of the fan girls to Vegas now :lol

It was a nice background interview for those who aren't familiar with him. And of course he's going to be one of the top villians in the WWE while holding the championship. How could he not be? He's just too damn good. And because of this WWE has me hooked as viewer for the next 3 years at least. Damn you Vince :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> tumblr
> 
> 
> the dean ambrose, jon moxley, and the shield tags are your friend!


Definetly gonna check it out thanks


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, most of the Tumblr fans of The Shield are only fans of their looks.

:side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sending all of the fan girls to Vegas now :lol


You know they are already all over that shit :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sending all of the fan girls to Vegas now :lol





tylermoxreigns said:


> You know they are already all over that shit :lmao



I was just on tumblr...they've found out about vegas


and i wouldn't put it past dean to send all those bishes out to the desert just for shits and giggles while he's holed up in like Iowa milking cows or some shit, lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, most of the Tumblr fans of The Shield are only fans of their looks.
> 
> :side:


Most of the fan art is kinda :kenny as well.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Taker2theMoon said:


> Most of the fan art is kinda :kenny as well.



i still haven't recovered from the fan fic i saw under the dean tag where the girl requested a story about how dean, jeff hardy, cm punk, and another wrestler had sex with her all in one night. 

i like dean and all but i can't get behind shit like that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i still haven't recovered from the fan fic i saw under the dean tag where the girl requested a story about how dean, jeff hardy, cm punk, and another wrestler had sex with her all in one night.
> 
> i like dean and all but i can't get behind shit like that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like tumblr. Got some really cool people on there. Some of the fangirls are a bit obsessed and ready chew out somebody if they dare say anything that they perceive as a slight against their beloved and I'm like calm your tits. It's not like any of these wrestlers are gonna to wade into the depths of tumblr and thank you with their dicks.

Most of the ones I like are actually women who have been fans of wrestling for years and just use tumblr as a place to escape and do some harmless fangirling.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> New Dean interview
> http://www.citybeat.com/cincinnati/article-28565-cincinnati_native_an.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “To me, anything less than being the top guy in the industry, the top villain in the industry, the WWE Champion, is a failure,” he says. “That’s a lot of pressure to put on yourself, but whenever I look at it realistically, that’s just how it is.”
Click to expand...

His attitude is just amazing. :clap
Soon he'll bring chaos and pain into this world. Can't fucking wait. 



Tobit said:


> NeyNey :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I've been lurking as a guest since the Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread and you made it such a joy to read.












Lol, thx dude! :vettel


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i still haven't recovered from the fan fic i saw under the dean tag where the girl requested a story about how dean, jeff hardy, cm punk, and another wrestler had sex with her all in one night.
> 
> i like dean and all but i can't get behind shit like that.


I can't get behind 99.9% of fan-fictions. Either they make no sense or it's some stupid story that gives the writer an excuse to have fake sex as a character that they're CLEARLY just subbing themselves in with. I tried making a Labyrinth fan-fic once on another site, but I didn't do that stupid crap. It never finished, though, because I was making everything up on the spot, but I digress.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I like tumblr. Got some really cool people on there. Some of the fangirls are a bit obsessed and ready chew out somebody if they dare say anything that they perceive as a slight against their beloved and I'm like calm your tits. It's not like any of these wrestlers are gonna to wade into the depths of tumblr and thank you with their dicks.
> 
> Most of the ones I like are actually women who have been fans of wrestling for years and just use tumblr as a place to escape and do some harmless fangirling.


Nothing wrong with fangirling. It comes to a point with some, though, where it feels like my eyes were a virgin again for a few seconds and they just felt so violated. :lol I lurk the Undertaker and Mark Calaway tags on tumblr because every now and again I'll see pics that I have never seen. There are a couple of users on there who fawn over him and just blurt over and over again about how hot he is and I just chuckle because, although I don't find him unattractive, I just don't think of him like that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> I can't get behind 99.9% of fan-fictions. Either they make no sense or it's some stupid story that gives the writer an excuse to have fake sex as a character that they're CLEARLY just subbing themselves in with. I tried making a Labyrinth fan-fic once on another site, but I didn't do that stupid crap. It never finished, though, because I was making everything up on the spot, but I digress.


I will admit, I'm a huge fanfiction fan, write some myself (judge away) but I absolutely HATE those Mary-Sue/insert random female character that the guys fall all over fanfics. I mean how much more transparent can you get and 99% of them are terribly written anyway. So I just skip them and never read them. 
You gotta do lots of digging but there are some gems out there and they are so worth the trouble.


----------



## PUNKY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i still haven't recovered from the fan fic i saw under the dean tag where the girl requested a story about how dean, jeff hardy, cm punk, and another wrestler had sex with her all in one night.
> 
> i like dean and all but i can't get behind shit like that.


oh god i remember reading that a few weeks back... i'm sure it was dean,jeff,punk and i think the other one was ziggler, some of the fanfics on there are just like wtf :lmao:lmao:lmao there's a few i actually like though you just have to sift through the shit ones.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I will admit, I'm a huge fanfiction fan, write some myself (judge away) but I absolutely HATE those Mary-Sue/insert random female character that the guys fall all over fanfics. I mean how much more transparent can you get and 99% of them are terribly written anyway. So I just skip them and never read them.
> You gotta do lots of digging but there are some gems out there and they are so worth the trouble.


Nah I don't judge those who write fanfics, I'm not even opposed to some sauciness here and there, but I mostly don't like self-insertion (no pun intended)as someone else and/or self-insertion as a mary sue. Those writers are better off just making themselves one of the characters instead of hiding behind some lame one.

I have yet to come across a fan-fiction that I like, but I'm sure that someday I'll find one that tickles my fancy.


----------



## SonoShion

Hey guys. Ambrose is God.

Bye.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SonoShion said:


> Hey guys. Ambrose is God.
> 
> Bye.


He knows


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SonoShion said:


> Hey guys. Ambrose is God.
> 
> Bye.


I would have no problem worshipping him


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SonoShion said:


> Hey guys. Ambrose is God.
> 
> Bye.



This guy right here


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Don't get me wrong...I have read a few fan fics that were pretty good...but 95% of them, their grammar, CM Punk would blow his brains out if he saw them. 

I actually only just joined tumblr once i started following the shield. I really, really enjoy the pictures. You find a lot of stuff on there that you normally wouldn't find on google or what not and I do appreciate all those fan girls hard work of finding that shit.

But, those girls that take it too seriously, who would cut somebody or hold candlelight vigils if they found out Dean had a girlfriend or whatever, I want to grab them and shake them and let them know Dean's penis will never touch them. And really, I bet more than half of those lil girls would run away screaming if he did because they would have no idea what to do with it and probably would be grossed out by the sight of it.


----------



## Spicoli

ceeder said:


> For fuck's sake, this is the year 2013 and scared prudes still have to start posts by saying "Ok, really, I'm not gay..." Fucking hell. Nobody said you were gay. I'm not gay, I have zero interest in inserting my member into another male, but if I'm asked, I have no problem admitting if a guy is clearly handsome or something. For instance, Bobby Roode is a beautiful bastard. I don't see how any woman or gay man could reject him. In case I still need to clarify, I do not want to touch Bobby Roode. Get it? Good. Grow up.


My thoughts exactly! I love this damn thread! Ive been reading since the first one! Everyone in here is funny as fuck! Especially the reaction gifs have me laughing so hard LOL


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao God bless you insecure dudebros who come into this thread all mad. May you one day have the ability to cause the explosion of ovaries. Amen.












tylermoxreigns said:


> New Dean interview
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.citybeat.com/cincinnati/article-28565-cincinnati_native_an.html


Vegas? He is going to regret exposing that information one day :lmao


----------



## THANOS

TankOfRate said:


> Vegas? He is going to regret exposing that information one day :lmao


Great interview! I've always believed that Ambrose has the bullets, which are armor piercing at that, and is just waiting for WWE to give him the gun.


----------



## TankOfRate

He doesn't need to wait. At some point he's going to end up taking it whether they want to give it to him or not. He's one of those rare talents right now a la Punk who will shine in all aspects regardless of what they give him. The same can't be said for many people on the roster right now tbh.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> He doesn't need to wait. At some point he's going to end up taking it whether they want to give it to him or not. He's one of those rare talents right now a la Punk who will shine in all aspects regardless of what they give him. The same can't be said for many people on the roster right now tbh.




The only way I can see them hurting him is by taking away the mic. Go back to any post about what people think about Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley on this forum and every single one of them says #1 he's untouchable on the mic. His ring psychology and wrestling ability comes 2nd and 3rd. People would be all eh the guy's alright until they heard him on the mic and then after that it was game on. 

If they don't let this man speak, then there are going to be bigger hills for him to climb in this business to get him over with the fans that have no clue about him.


----------



## TankOfRate

If they take away the mic the bastard will just find ways to cut promos during his matches or some shit :lmao Or it'd be like the segment on Monday; just being on screen is enough for him to shine. The powers that be probably do not 'get' him at all and because of that he's going to face an uphill battle but I'm not worried. He's far too talented and far too resourceful.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> If they take away the mic the bastard will just find ways to cut promos during his matches or some shit :lmao Or it'd be like the segment on Monday; just being on screen is enough for him to shine. The powers that be probably do not 'get' him at all and because of that he's going to face an uphill battle but I'm not worried. He's far too talented and far too resourceful.




Oh I agree. He is destined to shine. Bright like a diamond ya'll.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoulRollins was right about one thing... this thread is heavy with the Ambrose lovefest, so I'm going to attempt to even things up a bit. Feel free to join in 

























Dolph Ziggler is a lucky man


----------



## Amber B

I'm surprised that nugget about him living in Vegas was even revealed to the public. That environment suits him.

Ambrose will shine because even if he isn't the focus, the bastard will always know when the camera is on and work it. His positioning in that promo between HHH and Edge backstage was either deliberate or a wonderful mistake.


And Reigns is definitely growing on me. The more he brings out his Black, the more he feels like home :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

How about some puppy love


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I honestly think that them taking the mic away from him isn't going to stop him because the guy actually has a character/understanding of his character, which I feel so many on the roster don't really have. The little things he does like random out bursts of kicking the shit out of the barricading, pulling ridiculous faces as he goes over the barricading or after attacking an opponent. The stupid walk he does around the ring where he kinda creepily looks over his shoulder at his opponent, sizing them up. 

The part after he ran away from commentary on SD and he just smugly sat on the steels steps, or was blatantly laughing at Ziggler's expense. He wasn't even doing anything but it kept your attention. He kinda has the ability to make it so you can't look away because you don't know what he's going do next/how he will react. 

I feel like Ambrose does stuff I haven't seen for so long. Like, is it just me or did taunting kinda disappear for a little while from other wrestler's radars and with him its like BAM... I'm going to taunt/trash talk the absolute f*** out of you just because I can. 

Those little things give insight into 'Dean Ambrose' and they are the things that people will latch on to, look out for, get drawn in by and watch evolve along with the character. They'll be the things that will make him that much more successful than someone else who is A+ on the mic (like himself) and can work a ring well. 

Lol, I could talk forever about the dude. Stupid really. *slowly steps away from keyboard* :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> I honestly think that them taking the mic away from him isn't going to stop him because the guy actually has a character/understanding of his character, which I feel so many on the roster don't really have. The little things he does like random out bursts of kicking the shit out of the barricading, pulling ridiculous faces as he goes over the barricading or after attacking an opponent. The stupid walk he does around the ring where he kinda creepily looks over his shoulder at his opponent, sizing them up.
> 
> The part after he ran away from commentary on SD and he just smugly sat on the steels steps, or was blatantly laughing at Ziggler's expense. He wasn't even doing anything but it kept your attention. He kinda has the ability to make it so you can't look away because you don't know what he's going do next/how he will react.
> 
> I feel like Ambrose does stuff I haven't seen for so long. Like, is it just me or did taunting kinda disappear for a little while from other wrestler's radars and with him its like BAM... I'm going to taunt/trash talk the absolute f*** out of you just because I can.
> 
> Those little things give insight into 'Dean Ambrose' and they are the things that people will latch on to, look out for, get drawn in by and watch evolve along with the character. They'll be the things that will make him that much more successful than someone else who is A+ on the mic (like himself) and can work a ring well.
> 
> Lol, I could talk forever about the dude. Stupid really. *slowly steps away from keyboard* :lmao




I feel the same way, I'm in awe everytime this guy is on tv.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> I honestly think that them taking the mic away from him isn't going to stop him because the guy actually has a character/understanding of his character, which I feel so many on the roster don't really have. The little things he does like random out bursts of kicking the shit out of the barricading, pulling ridiculous faces as he goes over the barricading or after attacking an opponent. The stupid walk he does around the ring where he kinda creepily looks over his shoulder at his opponent, sizing them up.
> 
> The part after he ran away from commentary on SD and he just smugly sat on the steels steps, or was blatantly laughing at Ziggler's expense. He wasn't even doing anything but it kept your attention. He kinda has the ability to make it so you can't look away because you don't know what he's going do next/how he will react.
> 
> I feel like Ambrose does stuff I haven't seen for so long. Like, is it just me or did taunting kinda disappear for a little while from other wrestler's radars and with him its like BAM... I'm going to taunt/trash talk the absolute f*** out of you just because I can.
> 
> Those little things give insight into 'Dean Ambrose' and they are the things that people will latch on to, look out for, get drawn in by and watch evolve along with the character. They'll be the things that will make him that much more successful than someone else who is A+ on the mic (like himself) and can work a ring well.
> 
> Lol,* I could talk forever about the dude. Stupid really. *slowly steps away from keyboard* :lmao*







Come baaaaaaaack, lol. I actually find myself becoming that way too. I've always kept my love of wrestling hush hush (people just don't understand, i always hear but it's so fake how can you like that shit) but since I've started to like The Shield, and especially Dean, I find myself talking about him a lot to different people. And it rarely involves talk of how attractive he is (that's just for me, lol and sometimes my husband sees my fan girl showing but i just can't help it!) I just honestly can't say enough about how talented he is. He brings me back to when wrestling was fun, when it actually meant something. Not just somebody out there to make money or get the fame, but somebody who actually believes in what he's doing. And has a genuine love for what he does. His passion is untouchable.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love it when he does his trash talking


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love it when he does his trash talking



this right here cracks me up. you got Roman bein all smooth, top dog like, and then you got Seth lookin like a chihuahua runnin his mouth, lol.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


>




and man, Roman has those eyes that just make you stop in your tracks and just start drooling all over yourself because you forget to swallow.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Some Rollins Love





































Blackout with forever be :mark: -worthy














































And I just _had_ to put this in here :lmao












Also :lol Roman


----------



## BaBy FireFly

For the haters and buzz killers! 
Be gone and go back to the womens section and the who has the best ass competitions like the hypocrites you are!! 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Vegas? Sooooo who is up for a road trip?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

God damn this move... Every. Single. Time. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Some Rollins Love
> 
> 
> And I just _had_ to put this in here :lmao


Oh. My. God. :lol Seriously? He looks like 13 in that pic.

You never know how someone is going to turn out during the teen years.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Vegas? Sooooo who is up for a road trip?


Seriously? You haven't checked into the hotel already? Tsk, tsk. Wasting time girl.



tylermoxreigns said:


> God damn this move... Every. Single. Time. :mark:


LOVE the Blackout :mark: :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

best ass competition loooooool 

'who has the hottest wife' loooool

These scrubs just make it easier to splooge here and remain 100% unapologetic.










I still believe~


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> What a great way to wake up this morning and see the party that was goin on in here while I slept!
> 
> I will admit that when The Shield first debuted I saw Dean Ambrose and thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dude clearly looked like he was up there in years and to me he really didn't fit in with Rollins or Reigns
> 
> But, then I started seeing him do shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a long time wrestling fan (29 years to be exact) I was like hey this guy might be something so i looked him up on wiki and saw that his career history was looooong so I went over to youtube to see what I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i instantly became addicted after watching a few of his promos...i was and am still addicted to what he does in the ring, what he does on the mic, and just his overall passion for what he does. you don't find that much anymore in the wrestling business. and he actually got me into watching wrestling again because i can't wait to see what the crazy bastard is gonna do next. he's exciting!
> 
> not to say things like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't make me bless myself every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i will never get tired of seeing shit like this in the ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this man has a long and well deserved successful career in the wwe.
> 
> 
> On a side note though, I personally think the appeal of Dean Ambrose sexually to most people, and most definitely the fan girls, is the man looks like he could blow your back out, make you not walk properly for a week, and talk the dirtiest talk you ever heard in your entire life, like i'm talking 50 shades of dean shit (i never did see the appeal of those books btw, but i would definitely subscribe to the dean version of the series).


LOL 50 shades of dean....I could get into that LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> Interesting that he lives in Las Vegas now...usually the wrestlers flock to Florida.


Wait...what? He lives in las vegas?? That's where I live! LOL! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Vegas? Sooooo who is up for a road trip?


This guy is so lucky that I live on the other side of the world.. 












Smackdown is coming to my country in 2 months, I really really really hope I will get so see the shield.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Wait...what? He lives in las vegas?? That's where I live! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know why people are just finding this out, I kinda knew about this months ago. :cool2 *shifty eyes* No I'm kidding, but I did know he didn't live in Florida where most of the other wrestler's are based. Lol, sounds so creepy but wasn't intentional. Must just follow the right people on twitter. 

Ps. BaBy FireFly I need your life :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

When Dean Ambrose was first being talked about on these forums and people were like he's so hot, when I googled, most of the time some variation of this pic came up










And I was like what the fuck are they going on about? I didn't get the appeal at all.

Then as the Shield grew more popular more pics started surfacing and I was like I guess he's kinda cute, whatevs










And then I started watching more videos and paying closer attention to the ring work and then one day it hit me, 'holy shit, this guy's hot'


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Then as the Shield grew more popular more pics started surfacing and I was like I guess he's kinda cute, whatevs


This shirt will be the death of me. For some reason I cannot get enough of him in it.



















This look for some reason I just... :cheer:cheer:cheer:cool2
Just look at his cute, goofy ass... Ugh


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> I don't know why people are just finding this out, I kinda knew about this months ago. :cool2 *shifty eyes* No I'm kidding, but I did know he didn't live in Florida where most of the other wrestler's are based. Lol, sounds so creepy but wasn't intentional. Must just follow the right people on twitter.
> 
> Ps. BaBy FireFly I need your life :lol


I love living here! Best move I made lol. This explain all the pics recently of him wearing vegas stuff lol. This is def the town for him lol. Whats funny is one time I thought I saw him in the grocery store here but i just shrugged it off and figured the person just looked similar. Dude what if that was him! LOL! When daniel bryan used to live here I ran into him at a whole foods lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Screw the hotel! We can all stay at BaBy FireFly place! 

What's so good about Vegas beside the fabulous strippers and the humidity?


----------



## -XERO-

*
Sup twin?*
(I look similar to him, except I'm smaller and Black/Asian. lol)


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *
> Sup twin?*
> (I look similar to him, except I'm smaller and Black/Asian. lol)


Pics or gtfo.


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> Pics or gtfo.


*gets the fuck out*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Vegas? Sooooo who is up for a road trip?


No road trip for me, I already live in vegas LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Screw the hotel! We can all stay at BaBy FireFly place!
> 
> What's so good about Vegas beside the fabulous strippers and the humidity?


LMFAO!!!! 
Well the heat goes away soon anyways....dude there is so much to do here...so many shows and etc. I work on the strip and when I am not working I am at wrestling training lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Christ. Going through this thread ( http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/954649-why-do-they-have-women-wrestle.html ) reminds me why these days I just can't be fucked to go sit through any threads on the forum apart from the Shield one (and Total Divas ofc). Except when the douchebros come in here ugh. Also makes me wish this thread would become as obnoxious and dirty as possible.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> Christ. Going through this thread ( http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/954649-why-do-they-have-women-wrestle.html ) reminds me why these days I just can't be fucked to go sit through any threads on the forum apart from the Shield one (and Total Divas ofc). Except when the douchebros come in here ugh. Also makes me wish this thread would become as obnoxious and dirty as possible.


Oh it is definitely going to get dirty in here! Lol!










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Oh it is definitely going to get dirty in here! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I can't wait!:cheer


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> I can't wait!:cheer


Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

BaBy FireFly said:


> Oh it is definitely going to get dirty in here! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Lapinou said:


> I can't wait!:cheer





BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd

I love how when there are no new pics/gifs to mark about you guys mark about your marking. :lmao
I think that made sense.


----------



## Eulonzo

TheDeadMan86 said:


>


I love how he was the only one who didn't look scared/nervous when Big Show came out.


----------



## TankOfRate

Clem said:


> I love how when there are no new pics/gifs to mark about you guys mark about your marking. :lmao
> I think that made sense.


:lmao yup it's true :lmao Tuesdays through Thursdays are our downtime.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bless this thread and all the ladies in it :lmao


Though I have always been more of a Rollins fan, Ambrose has started growing on me. He just knows his character so well- every little quirk, every mannerism he exhibits goes a long way in making the fans care about him. To his credit though, Rollins seems to have learnt quite a bit from Ambrose in this regard and has shown great improvement.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Bless this thread and all the ladies in it :lmao
> 
> 
> Though I have always been more of a Rollins fan, Ambrose has started growing on me. He just knows his character so well- every little quirk, every mannerism he exhibits goes a long way in making the fans care about him. To his credit though, Rollins seems to have learnt quite a bit from Ambrose in this regard and has shown great improvement.


Definitely agree with this. Rollins' improvement has been great to watch. Even though I don't think he was anywhere near as bad as some people were complaining that he was. 

Everything you said about Ambrose I agree 100%... I got on my soapbox a couple of posts back about it and then realised I needed to step away from the keyboard. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I guess Rollins needed to work more on his promo skills due to his voice- it's very peculiar lol 

Anyway, I've been a big fan since his ROH days so won't turn my back on him ever. I did get worried when he was in FCW/NXT for so long, but on the main roster, he's done really well. I remember a promo on SD from a few weeks ago when Ambrose wasn't around. Show/Henry had beaten 3MB and Rollins/Reigns cut a promo from backstage. Rollins did pretty good I'd say. Even before that, during Elimination Chamber, he came up with the "John Cena problem" line which I loved :

Ambrose is awesome, that is all. Can't wait for a future Ambrose/Rollins feud. Loved their 30 minute Ironman match on FCW. Also, I have dreams of a future Ambrose/Zayn feud. Should be good :mark:


----------



## The Shieldguys

Love the acting to the Shield when they watch the other members wrestle, even Reigns has started to get more emotionally invested. I think that whats separate them from rest of the roster is the little thinks they are doing.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Shieldguys said:


> Love the acting to the Shield when they watch the other members wrestle, even Reigns has started to get more emotionally invested. I think that whats separate them from rest of the roster is the little thinks they are doing.


indeed, how can anybody not love this


----------



## Delbusto

Don't think this one will stay up very long.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Delbusto1 said:


> Don't think this one will stay up very long.



This was so awesome on so many levels, thank you for this! Makes me want to go re-watch the match now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Delbusto1 said:


> Don't think this one will stay up very long.



You really do make some of the best edits I've ever seen. That was awesome. 


Also just wanted to post this here just because :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


> Don't think this one will stay up very long.


:banderas _Soooooo_ good. 



tylermoxreigns said:


>


SO AWESOME!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AmbroseAddicted

Hey I'm new here; I've loved what I have read so far.

There's one thing that continuously bugs me about Ambrose; his height; a lot of sites reported him at 6'4" but now a bunch of them are saying 6'3" which is it


----------



## TankOfRate

DAT CROSSFIT





































http://instagram.com/p/eJelTcuU9s/


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose is getting those interviews done like a pro :lmao 



> Meeting fans in person is a regular highlight of his career, Ambrose said. Unlike many of his peers, he stays off social media “for his sanity"





> “When I have Roman Reigns standing next to me I’m not afraid of running my mouth a little harder,” he said.


http://www.ourmidland.com/accent/ambrose-the-shield-wwessrqs-workhorses/article_bce2bb30-9d68-5be0-aa34-adb7e20f289f.html


----------



## CALΔMITY

If I had Roman Reigns standing next to me I'd be a little cocky as well. :lol


----------



## TankOfRate

I'd be _trying_ to get a little cock-y if you know what I mean


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> DAT CROSSFIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/eJelTcuU9s/


:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2














TankOfRate said:


> I'd be _trying_ to get a little cock-y if you know what I mean











:lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> http://www.ourmidland.com/accent/ambrose-the-shield-wwessrqs-workhorses/article_bce2bb30-9d68-5be0-aa34-adb7e20f289f.html



“Why would we come through the ramp like everyone else?” he asked. “We clearly have no friends.”


This bastard, lol.


Meeting fans in person is a regular highlight of his career, Ambrose said. Unlike many of his peers, he stays off social media “for his sanity,” but enjoys autograph signings and other places where he can interact with what the company calls The WWE Universe. He’s amazed by some of the fan works, such as art, the fanbase produces.
“I leave with a stack of pictures people drew for me or of me,” Ambrose said of autograph signings, often impressed by fans’ creativity.



Now you've done Ambrose. From now on you're gonna need a forklift to bring home stupid shit fan girls have made for you. You're gonna have pictures with lights in them, moving parts, etc. from the fan girls trying to outdo each other.

First revealing Vegas and now you're love of fan art...it's on buddy boy.


And meeting the fans is a highlight? The man can't even talk his left arm into holding the paper he's signing. He barely squeaks out the D and the A. Can't even sign his full name. A highlight? Now I've heard everything.


----------



## Srdjan99

This really became an awkhard thread for the male popualation of this forum


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Meeting fans in person is a regular highlight of his career, Ambrose said. Unlike many of his peers, he stays off social media “for his sanity,” but enjoys autograph signings and other places where he can interact with what the company calls The WWE Universe. He’s amazed by some of the fan works, such as art, the fanbase produces.
> “I leave with a stack of pictures people drew for me or of me,” Ambrose said of autograph signings, often impressed by fans’ creativity.


That's it. If I EVER get to go to an autograph signing with him involved I am gonna just toss a giant stack of drawings at him. Then run away.



Srdjan99 said:


> This really became an awkhard thread for the male popualation of this forum


Two threads later and guys still think it's all about them. Guys can enjoy this thread too. Just get a better secure over your masculinity next time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Srdjan99 said:


> This really became an awkhard thread for the male popualation of this forum




It should only be awkward for the men who aren't secure in their masculinity


----------



## TankOfRate

Srdjan99 said:


> This really became an awkhard thread for the male popualation of this forum


Well golly gee. I just can't possibly imagine that feeling of exclusion from something you enjoy. Hmm...



dreamchord said:


> I don't think anyone enjoys womens wrestling, save for a few perverts and nerdy smarks.
> 
> I was watching an old Nitro from 1998, and they used women much better - have them dance between the breaks to keep things exciting, and use them as valets.
> 
> Is my view misogynistic? No. Why shouldn't women embrace their femininity and show off their beauty? Why do they have to act masculine and compete in these utterly pointless 2 minute wrestling matches, doing a lame mimic of a man's sport... Them doing so implies men are interesting and women are not, which is far from the truth.
> 
> Besides, no woman in history has ever got over because of her ring skills. Anyone who mentions the name Beth Phoenix or Natalya are just laughable. Compare their reactions to the likes of Sable, Trish or Stacy Keibler. I don't think anyone was popping for Sable because of her Sable Bomb :lol Yeah, Trish could wrestle better than most, but she only got over in the first place because she was hot


But....



truk83 said:


> I have watched some really solid matches with women involved, but I would have to say that the WWE's version of Women's Wrestling is just awful. Most of the time it's a joke because in the end we can't kid ourselves. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn in the ring isn't going to be 5 star caliber. Women's Wrestling just isn't that popular in the States, and neither is the WNBA, or really any other female sport. We have been conditioned to think that women don't belong in athletics, but in reality they do, but I don't have to lie to myself, and say it's entertaining. I would rather see two women kiss, or wrestle in oil, rather than being serious over a "Butterfly" title.


Um...



SpeedStick said:


> TNA should not have a women division cause is only a 2 hour show, and they take time away from more important male talents that need it..WWE have soo many hours they can do the women wrestling thing



:hmm:



dreamchord said:


> Nothing to do with just WWE's portrayal. That gif you posted is uncomfortable to watch. Violence against women, even if simulated, gives me an uneasy feeling. The women should stick to being dancers or valets.



YOU POOR BABIES <3333 ALL DAT STRUGGLING










I swear to god y'all need to go back to talking about toes in the WoW section or crying about women wrestling on TV and leave us this one damn space to do what the fuck ever we want.


----------



## shought321

It's only awkward because of the congratulatory posts over creep jokes that are of a shockingly low standard, and yet you claim this is the best thread on the forum, maybe you should step your game up.


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao Yeah, _that's_ what the problem is. Keep reaching for those stars.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh look we have people bitching about the content of this thread _again_


----------



## shought321

People rarely ever bitch about this thread, you just like to think they do because you want to feel oppressed, when in reality this is the most popular thread in this section.


----------



## TankOfRate

Douchebros come in here to cry every few pages. And they're pretty much constantly saying the same thing. If you're so adamant to talk about ~rill rasslin~ why don't you do that? What exactly is stopping you?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Srdjan99 said:


> This really became an awkhard thread for the male popualation of this forum





shought321 said:


> It's only awkward because of the congratulatory posts over creep jokes that are of a shockingly low standard, and yet you claim this is the best thread on the forum, maybe you should step your game up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guisessss










They've been champions since Extreme Rules and I think the Tag belts will be retained on Sunday. Is the US belt on the line? Even though technically it should be because its NOC but don't recall hearing a match for it.


----------



## TankOfRate

Ambrose/Ziggler has been tossed around for the past couple of weeks but it's not been officially announced. They might put it on the card officially in the next few days but going by how much they seem to like Ambrose I doubt they'd leave the title off the card entirely.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

It would be pretty stupid of them to leave US title off the card considering how The Shield are involved in the main storyline focus. Just a waiting game I suppose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well nothing has been announced on tv and I haven't watched this week's smackdown as yet because I like to wait until Friday but so far there's been nothing on tv or wwe.com about it. Although the IC belt isn't on the line either. Although I trust in WWE Creative to pull a match out of their asses on the same night of the PPV.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> “Why would we come through the ramp like everyone else?” he asked. “We clearly have no friends.”
> 
> 
> This bastard, lol.
> 
> 
> Meeting fans in person is a regular highlight of his career, Ambrose said. Unlike many of his peers, he stays off social media “for his sanity,” but enjoys autograph signings and other places where he can interact with what the company calls The WWE Universe. He’s amazed by some of the fan works, such as art, the fanbase produces.
> “I leave with a stack of pictures people drew for me or of me,” Ambrose said of autograph signings, often impressed by fans’ creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've done Ambrose. From now on you're gonna need a forklift to bring home stupid shit fan girls have made for you. You're gonna have pictures with lights in them, moving parts, etc. from the fan girls trying to outdo each other.
> 
> First revealing Vegas and now you're love of fan art...it's on buddy boy.
> 
> 
> And meeting the fans is a highlight? The man can't even talk his left arm into holding the paper he's signing. He barely squeaks out the D and the A. Can't even sign his full name. A highlight? Now I've heard everything.


Its ok, since me and him are pretty much neighbors, I can help him with his luggage! LOL!!!!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> Its ok, since me and him are pretty much neighbors, I can help him with his luggage! LOL!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sure you can help him with his luggage while I help him with his *ahem* package.


----------



## Eulonzo

YOU GUYS! Ambrose is confirmed for the new game. :mark: :mark: :mark: So technically it's confirmed that The Shield will be in the game, considering Ambrose is shown in the thumbnail thing.





If you didn't know, apparently some leaked info for WWE 2K14 came out sometime today. I'm so fucking happy "MA BOYS" are in the game. Now I can play as Ambrose literally all the time. :datass

Disclaimer: No, that's not his legit model in the video thumbnail, it's a CAW from the previous game, WWE 13 lol.


----------



## markedfordeath

why has Roman Reigns not had a televised singles match yet?


----------



## shought321

TankOfRate said:


> Douchebros come in here to cry every few pages. And they're pretty much constantly saying the same thing. If you're so adamant to talk about ~rill rasslin~ why don't you do that? What exactly is stopping you?


Where did I say ANYTHING about talking about wrestling?


----------



## TankOfRate

Eulonzo said:


> YOU GUYS! Ambrose is confirmed for the new game. :mark: :mark: :mark: So technically it's confirmed that The Shield will be in the game, considering Ambrose is shown in the thumbnail thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't know, apparently some leaked info for WWE 2K14 came out sometime today. I'm so fucking happy "MA BOYS" are in the game. Now I can play as Ambrose literally all the time. :datass
> 
> Disclaimer: No, that's not his legit model in the video thumbnail, it's a CAW from the previous game, WWE 13 lol.


If the gameplay didn't look so basic I would be all over 2K14. Only selling point for me right now is the (potential) roster. Inevitable that the Shield boys would get in but great to see nonetheless 



markedfordeath said:


> why has Roman Reigns not had a televised singles match yet?


Compared to Rollins and Ambrose he'd look like a schmuck - unless he's facing someone like Daniel Bryan. He hasn't been wrestling for that long so is understandably green. No point throwing him out there only for him to look unimpressive this early on. Tag Team matches are best for him right now. He can get in there and be badass and intimidating while the other two help hold the matches together.



shought321 said:


> Where did I say ANYTHING about talking about wrestling?


Ummmm then why are you so mad?


----------



## shought321

Just because I have negative things to say about this thread and I didn't use a smilie in my posts, doesn't mean I'm mad.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Sure you can help him with his luggage while I help him with his *ahem* package.


LOL!! *SNICKERS*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I can relate to that interview though. Being in training, i am always helping with the ring, cleaning and paying my dues.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Dean Ambrose wants to be WWE champion and the top villain of the company :

_ “To me, anything less than being the top guy in the industry, the top villain in the industry, the WWE Champion, is a failure. That’s a lot of pressure to put on yourself, but whenever I look at it realistically, that’s just how it is.”_

Source:http://www.sescoops.com/dean-ambrose-says-wants-wwe-champion-top-villain-industry/86339


----------



## Paul Rudd

I thought Roman did have a singles match earlier this year against Randy. It was directly followed by Bryan vs Rollins.


----------



## NO!

Roman Reigns also had a match with Daniel Bryan on Smackdown a few months ago.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


> YOU GUYS! Ambrose is confirmed for the new game. :mark: :mark: :mark: So technically it's confirmed that The Shield will be in the game, considering Ambrose is shown in the thumbnail thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't know, apparently some leaked info for WWE 2K14 came out sometime today. I'm so fucking happy "MA BOYS" are in the game. Now I can play as Ambrose literally all the time. :datass
> 
> Disclaimer: No, that's not his legit model in the video thumbnail, it's a CAW from the previous game, WWE 13 lol.


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

They had to be involved in the game really considering how prominent they have been since they debuted. Really awesome! They have definitely made an impact, it's bloody brilliant. Wrestling figures, belts and being featured in the game and they haven't even been on the main roster for one year. :dance:dance

Ambrose approves:












markedfordeath said:


> why has Roman Reigns not had a televised singles match yet?


He's had two. One against Randy and one against Bryan. I don't think even of them ran very long. 

Have the say the main reason is probably a lot to do with how much 'greener' he is in the ring compared to Rollins/Ambrose. However, he's still pretty damn good considering how long he's been in the wrestling game.

Also, a lot of people say it's because they are "protecting" him as they want him to be the next big powerhouse guy that they really push. That could just be stupid people on the internet though, just going off previous company happenings.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They are hiding his weaknesses and showing off his strengths- being intimidating, hitting the spear and powerbomb, rescuing teammates from a beatdown, turning the tide etc. If they let him have a full singles match, the crowd could see how green he is and he would lose some of his shine.

This is why Rollins and Ambrose do most of the work. They seem to be protecting Ambrose a bit which maybe why Rollins gets hit with most of the moves and takes most of the pins. Either that or just because Rollins is an excellent worker and seller.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> They had to be involved in the game really considering how prominent they have been since they debuted. Really awesome! They have definitely made an impact, it's bloody brilliant. Wrestling figures, belts and being featured in the game and they haven't even been on the main roster for one year. :dance:dance
> 
> Ambrose approves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's had two. One against Randy and one against Bryan. I don't think even of them ran very long.
> 
> Have the say the main reason is probably a lot to do with how much 'greener' he is in the ring compared to Rollins/Ambrose. However, he's still pretty damn good considering how long he's been in the wrestling game.
> 
> Also, a lot of people say it's because they are "protecting" him as they want him to be the next big powerhouse guy that they really push. That could just be stupid people on the internet though, just going off previous company happenings.


Lmao at dean getting down with his bad self in that gif hahahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lmao at dean getting down with his bad self in that gif hahahaha
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App










:lmao :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao


LMFAO!!!!  
He would be fun at a concert!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> The most important thing is that we all bring the same thing - the attitude. The attitude is we expect to win when we go out there between the ropes. We expect to out-work and out-brawl and out-fight and out-wrestle everybody we are in the ring with. _Dean Ambrose - WWE Magazine October 2013_


If you haven't already definitely check out the new Shield interview, pretty insightful. I found it interesting to read. (You can read it *here*, but the quality kinda sucks) 



Ooooh and as expected Smackdown is _goooood_ 

And of course to lower the tone









lmao Roman)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> If you haven't already definitely check out the new Shield interview, pretty insightful. I found it interesting to read. (You can read it *here*, but the quality kinda sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh and as expected Smackdown is _goooood_
> 
> And of course to lower the tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao Roman)


Am I the only one who thinks that it looks like Ambrose is almost going to kiss Ziggler in that pic? Or is my dirty mind going rampage again? And :lmao at Roman Reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that it looks like Ambrose is almost going to kiss Ziggler in that pic? Or is my dirty mind going rampage again? And :lmao at Roman Reigns


Nope. Thought the same thing. Not ashamed.

Here's the gif


----------



## Eddie Ray

tylermoxreigns said:


>


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Can I like zoom in or anything on that interview? :

After seeing that Ziggler-Ambrose pic/gif, I'll have to watch SD sometime soon.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. Thought the same thing. Not ashamed.
> 
> Here's the gif


Ziggler and Ambrose my OTP :mangane


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Can I like zoom in or anything on that interview? :
> 
> After seeing that Ziggler-Ambrose pic/gif, I'll have to watch SD sometime soon.


This is pretty much the interview

http://www.wwe.com/inside/magazine/release-the-hounds-26148024


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that it looks like Ambrose is almost going to kiss Ziggler in that pic? Or is my dirty mind going rampage again? And :lmao at Roman Reigns


Nope I thought the same thing lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

It would be a shame though, if he kissed Ziggler on tv before Rollins or Reigns. I don't think I would be very happy about that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*draws Ambrose making out with Ziggler while Reigns and Rollins have the sad feels in the background*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> *draws Ambrose making out with Ziggler while Reigns and Rollins have the sad feels in the background*


LOL! You should really do that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> LOL! You should really do that.


I'll think about maybe possibly considering it...but no promises... :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'll think about maybe possibly considering it...but no promises... :lol


Cool. I mean I don't why Ambrose would want to make out with an orange skinned dude with played out bleached blonde hair when he's got better options but such is life.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol you guys cracking me up!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol you guys cracking me up!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's why I'm here


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's why I'm here







:banderas


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's why I'm here












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> :banderas


Darn, it told me this video is not available in my country!! Whhhyyy I live in vegas...everything is available here! LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App














BaBy FireFly said:


> Darn, it told me this video is not available in my country!! Whhhyyy I live in vegas...everything is available here! LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You already have Ambrose, quit your bitchin


----------



## Bearodactyl

Poor Roman, always having to eat crotch for that triple powerbomb...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> You already have Ambrose, quit your bitchin


LOL!! true true 

That kid is cute lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

That smile probably got him laid so many times.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> That smile probably got him laid so many times.


Last time I saw him he smiled like that to me and gave me that serial rapest face he does and my insides died LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cool. I mean I don't why Ambrose would want to make out with an orange skinned dude with played out bleached blonde hair when he's got better options but such is life.


To be fair, he isn't as orange as he used to be. He's just got a more natural tan going on now.



SubZero3:16 said:


> That smile probably got him laid so many times.


He could get away with murder with that smile.










Oh my god...........Ambrose with pet turtle. That's too awesome. 

I want a pet turtle... :mk1charlie4


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Last time I saw him he smiled like that to me and gave me that serial rapest face he does and my insides died LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's hot. :yum:

Soooo when is he coming back home? I should get plane tickets soon.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Last time I saw him he smiled like that to me and gave me that serial rapest face he does and my insides died LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are so lucky :mangane and how can you be cool at a moment like that? I would be like











cindel25 said:


> That's hot. :yum:
> 
> Soooo when is he coming back home? I should get plane tickets soon.


You are so lucky that you live in the USA, it surprises me that we haven't heard crazy stalker story's yet.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> That's hot. :yum:
> 
> Soooo when is he coming back home? I should get plane tickets soon.


LOL I don't know, haven't check his schedule 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> You are so lucky :mangane and how can you be cool at a moment like that? I would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lucky that you live in the USA, it surprises me that we haven't heard crazy stalker story's yet.


Well my trainer was with me so I had to be a good girl lol. 

Lol me and the guy live in the same state, people now wanting to crash at my place LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose/Ziggler Match is now official! :mark: :mark: :mark:
CAN'T WAIT!!
Loved their match on Smackdown, it was great! 
NoC will be awesome! :agree:




















HNGGGG!!! :durant3

Shield together was awesome too of course. 
God, these 3 together are just awesome and the pefect mix! 
All their matches are epic and the chemistry is unbelievable strong! 

I'M PREPARED!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose/Ziggler Match is now official! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> CAN'T WAIT!!
> Loved their match on Smackdown, it was great!
> NoC will be awesome! :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HNGGGG!!! :durant3
> 
> Shield together was awesome too of course.
> God, these 3 together are just awesome and the pefect mix!
> All their matches are epic and the chemistry is unbelievable strong!
> 
> I'M PREPARED!!!



At least now I have another match to look forward to at NOC. I think the Shield will retain both titles unless the Corporation causes them an unexpected loss.
Can I just say that Ambrose ditching that vest was the best idea ever! That body :yum: I wish there was a Crossfit in my country, I would so join.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> At least now I have another match to look forward to at NOC. I think the Shield will retain both titles unless the Corporation causes them an unexpected loss.
> Can I just say that Ambrose ditching that vest was the best idea ever! That body :yum: I wish there was a Crossfit in my country, I would so join.


I have seriously concidered doing crossfit now after seeing the results it has.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose/Ziggler Match is now official! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> CAN'T WAIT!!
> Loved their match on Smackdown, it was great!
> NoC will be awesome! :agree:


LOVE THIS PIC!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Two digitals from smackdown.


















Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>


He really will be the death of me..












BaBy FireFly said:


> I have seriously concidered doing crossfit now after seeing the results it has.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Me too!! 

I don't care if I am lowering the tone, Ambrose's ass and thighs on SD. Jesus Christ. His thighs are so thick and muscular and _hnnnng_. His ass kinda appeared out of nowhere and damn is that a good thing! His slender abs and the shoulders and arms bulking up. Need a moment... :lmao :cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> He really will be the death of me..
> 
> 
> I don't care if I am lowering the tone, Ambrose's ass and thighs on SD. Jesus Christ. His thighs are so thick and muscular and _hnnnng_. His ass kinda appeared out of nowhere and damn is that a good thing! His slender abs and the shoulders and arms bulking up. Need a moment... :lmao :cheer


Smackdown was beautiful wasn't it? His pants isn't as baggy as they used to be and they were just displaying his bottom half beautifully










Just look at him in that gif


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Smackdown was beautiful wasn't it? His pants isn't as baggy as they used to be and they were just displaying his bottom half beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at him in that gif


You could really see how much thicker he is than Rollins and damn, it's a glorious thing  :lmao :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Does anybody else think they might be slightly starting to hint towards a breakup of the shield? On Smackdown, Dean lost the match giving Ziggler the title match at NOC because Roman and Seth interfered. And they specifically said due to them Dean's title would be on the line. What if Dean ends up losing on Sunday and he only ends up losing because Seth and Roman caused him to have to put the title on the line and Dean gets pissed off and tension starts to form in the group?


I'm just thinking out loud here and hoping I'm wrong because I truly enjoy them as a group and think they still have far to go together yet.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Does anybody else think they might be slightly starting to hint towards a breakup of the shield? On Smackdown, Dean lost the match giving Ziggler the title match at NOC because Roman and Seth interfered. And they specifically said due to them Dean's title would be on the line. What if Dean ends up losing on Sunday and he only ends up losing because Seth and Roman caused him to have to put the title on the line and Dean gets pissed off and tension starts to form in the group?
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here and hoping I'm wrong because I truly enjoy them as a group and think they still have far to go together yet.


Nah. They just didn't want Ambrose losing cleanly to Ziggler and they needed an excuse for the Usos to run out and join him for the next match. I mean this is the Smackdown that brought you MIzco Inferno fpalm so honestly nothing relevant happened storywise anyway.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Smackdown was beautiful wasn't it? His pants isn't as baggy as they used to be and they were just displaying his bottom half beautifully


I'm telling you. Miss Sandra is doing what's BEST FOR BUSINESS, and taking the butts of those Army Navy Surplus pants in.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> I'm telling you. Miss Sandra is doing what's BEST FOR BUSINESS, and taking the butts of those Army Navy Surplus pants in.


Miss Sandra is one of us.  :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

NoC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose/Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :saul
This match will be *awesom*e!! 

Rollins/Reigns vs. N1C :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Can't wait to see how this will turn out, depending on which tag team will win the pre show. 
Should be pretty awesome too, no matter what. 

EXCITED!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ambrose vs Ziggler will be awesome :mark: :mark:

The only other must see match other than Punk/Heyman

I'm feeling that the boys will be retaining their titles tonight :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Pumped for tonight.

Looking forward to see who wins the No. 1 contender. 

Cannot wait to see what Ambrose/Ziggler pull out of the bag :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Of course they're retaining.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I won't get to see it, but at least I'll anticipate the aftermath on here.


----------



## TankOfRate

Ambrose/Ziggler has the potential to be Ambrose's best main roster showing to date. Their brief Smackdown match was so good so I'm pumped for tonight. Two of the best butts in the business in one ring (Y)



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Does anybody else think they might be slightly starting to hint towards a breakup of the shield? On Smackdown, Dean lost the match giving Ziggler the title match at NOC because Roman and Seth interfered. And they specifically said due to them Dean's title would be on the line. What if Dean ends up losing on Sunday and he only ends up losing because Seth and Roman caused him to have to put the title on the line and Dean gets pissed off and tension starts to form in the group?
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here and hoping I'm wrong because I truly enjoy them as a group and think they still have far to go together yet.


Yeah I see what you mean. On WWE.com they're really putting emphasis on "...thanks to Rollins and Reigns!" so I wouldn't be surprise if the friction starts to come out soon. Not sure how I feel about that yet as I feel the Corporation storyline has really been giving the three of them a lot of steam - and of course they have more chemistry than ever - but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rossyross

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## [Hevan]

I love them all! But for i rly want Ambrose with an important title. He deserves it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

NOC was the biggest shit show I've ever seen. The Shield stole the show. Those 2 matches were the only decent thing on that ppv. And I'm not just saying that cause I like those boys. But, really...the crowd was dead for their matches. They could have at least got it up a little bit for them. Happy to see them retain their titles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Best thing of that entire PPV and I'm a D Bry fan but le fuck was that ending.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Ambrose/Ziggler had MOTN. Love them both, both doesn't mean much because the whole show was complete shit.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Best thing of that entire PPV and I'm a D Bry fan but le fuck was that ending.




That's Dean "sassy pants" Ambrose for ya!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

After weeks of butting heads with WWE's corporate regime, Dolph Ziggler sought a measure of retribution against one of its most dangerous enforcers: U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose. Find out if The Showoff was able to strip The Shield's leader of his title at Night of Champions. 

From wwe.com, probably doesn't mean much, but they're calling Ambrose the Shield leader ( not that there really is a leader).


Is Ziggler Tonight Ambrose's biggest singles win so far? i still consider kane a better win but ziggler's not a bad win either. I got a suspicion Ptp's win the rematch tomorrow if they get it ( I hope they don't though, let shield continue dominate a bit longer). 

Best part of the show was shield standing tall in their yard.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose mocking Ziggler's hair taunt. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Best thing of that entire PPV and I'm a D Bry fan but le fuck was that ending.


I missed that part. Awesome.
Yeah this ppv was a disappointment, but I'm not letting it get to me since I wasted no money on it. I wound up dozing off for the Bryan/Orton match.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol sassy pants. Too bad dean didn't imitate him with the butt twirl zigg does lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would have laughed my ass off. Ziggler did a half-assed butt twirl tonight.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750

wwe.com exclusive with The Shield after NOC


----------



## Amber B

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750

Reigns is like "da fuck is wrong with this motherfucker?" :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> wwe.com exclusive with The Shield after NOC




dean's grunt at the end of his part


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> Reigns is like "da fuck is wrong with this motherfucker?" :lmao


OMG! LMFAO!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Worst Shield match i think ive seen in a while. IT wasnt terrible but doesnt compete with any of their previous matches, maybe they need to work more with PTP.

Why don't Rollins and Reigns do that tag team finisher they did on DB a while back. Would love to see that sometimes even though i'm a fan of Roman's spears. 

Dean and Ziggler was somewhat forgettable, was hoping it would be a great match. Maybe down the line.


----------



## Amber B

SoupBro said:


> Worst Shield match i think ive seen in a while. IT wasnt terrible but doesnt compete with any of their previous matches, maybe they need to work more with PTP.
> 
> Why don't Rollins and Reigns do that tag team finisher they did on DB a while back. Would love to see that sometimes even though i'm a fan of Roman's spears.
> 
> Dean and Ziggler was somewhat forgettable, was hoping it would be a great match. Maybe down the line.


And once again, the WWE proves that when you just throw shit out there without any background or heat, you get what we saw tonight.

I'm a fan of PTP and I'm obviously a fan of Roman and Seth but I don't care to see a throw away match between the two of them. WWE just sticks anything to a wall just because.

Dean and Ziggler was better on Smackdown and that wasn't even a full match. That could be a good feud but it's been another start and stop.

If you aren't in the main title picture, everything else is just because.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fuck this ppv. The whole show seemed too weird to me and I really don't get why Bryan won so soon. Or why they are stretching the Punk-Heyman feud.

As for The Shield, the matches were ok, but I don't think anyone cared much. The titles are an afterthought at this point, since they aren't feuding with anyone. They need some credible challengers quick. I was kinda interested in Big Show and Henry going after Rollins and Reigns. With how prominently the Big Show has been featured, it'd be a high profile feud, receive more time and be a better match.

As for Ambrose, I really don't see a credible midcarder to feud with him. Ziggler is basically a jobber right now. RVD is involved in the WHC scene and they never really followed up on Ambrose-RVD or what seemed like a possible rivalry with Christian. The only one who'd be credible and get the crowd to care would be a returning Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> Reigns is like "da fuck is wrong with this motherfucker?" :lmao


Reigns is so the 'one of these things is not like the others' in this group. I think his character must wake up in the morning wondering how it got here -- they should explore this on camera. They won't, though. 

I guess the cuddles are good enough incentive to stay.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol that grunt at the end

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Quoth the Raven said:


> Fuck this ppv. The whole show seemed too weird to me and I really don't get why Bryan won so soon.


The count was fast, because WWE is squeezing as much McMahon on TV as they can. There will be fuckery on Monday. Sure as shooting.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> Reigns is like "da fuck is wrong with this motherfucker?" :lmao


Dean's singing :lol Finally though, I like my heels acting liking cocky bastards who can back up their claims

Reigns after he delivers the spear to O'Neil :lmao


----------



## Dreadknight

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean's singing :lol Finally though, I like my heels acting liking cocky bastards who can back up their claims
> 
> Reigns after he delivers the spear to O'Neil :lmao



Actually it was pretty good, damn, right now Cm Punk and the Shield are the 2 most interesting things happening in the WWE, only thing i dislike is they have like 3 moves each, and Ambrose's finisher is so weak... If they extend their arsenal they would be IMO 10 times better.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Best thing of that entire PPV and I'm a D Bry fan but le fuck was that ending.


Holy shit I marked for this. He is the king of taunting man. 

Have to say the Ambrose/Ziggler match for me was pretty good. The rake to the back by Ambrose, pretty heel 101 but again I :mark: for it. Heel through and through definitely don't think I would change that. Ambrose keeps doing that spinebuster type move like HHH too which, me being a fan of HHH since I was like 7, gets me pretty hyped. :mark: :mark: 

Again solid match between PTP and Rollins/Reigns, bit scrappy at times but did the job. Still fear for Rollins all of the time, damn dude throws himself around and takes so many bumps like a bitch. 





SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean's singing :lol Finally though, I like my heels acting liking cocky bastards who can back up their claims
> 
> Reigns after he delivers the spear to O'Neil :lmao


Damn straight, love a cocky heel and these dudes just reek of the stuff and its fabulous :lmao





JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> wwe.com exclusive with The Shield after NOC



:lmao 

Oh my Jesus, what the hell Ambrose? This is him practicing his act for the Vegas strip man :lol :lol :lol 

The grunt at the end ahahaha!


----------



## THANOS

Dreadknight said:


> Actually it was pretty good, damn, right now Cm Punk and the Shield are the 2 most interesting things happening in the WWE, only thing i dislike is they have like 3 moves each, and Ambrose's finisher is so weak... If they extend their arsenal they would be IMO 10 times better.


Ambrose just has to execute the headlock driver the way Sami did and it'll be a fine and impactful finisher.





 or basically the way he nailed Kofi with it.


----------



## Dreadknight

THANOS said:


> Ambrose just has to execute the headlock driver the way Sami did and it'll be a fine and impactful finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or basically the way he nailed Kofi with it.


you are right those two were pretty good, it mostly depends if the guy can sell it or not...Altough few more moves won't hurt


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Holy shit I marked for this. He is the king of taunting man.
> 
> Have to say the Ambrose/Ziggler match for me was pretty good. The rake to the back by Ambrose, pretty heel 101 but again I :mark: for it. Heel through and through definitely don't think I would change that. Ambrose keeps doing that spinebuster type move like HHH too which, me being a fan of HHH since I was like 7, gets me pretty hyped. :mark: :mark:
> 
> Again solid match between PTP and Rollins/Reigns, bit scrappy at times but did the job. Still fear for Rollins all of the time, damn dude throws himself around and takes so many bumps like a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight, love a cocky heel and these dudes just reek of the stuff and its fabulous :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Oh my Jesus, what the hell Ambrose? This is him practicing his act for the Vegas strip man :lol :lol :lol
> 
> The grunt at the end ahahaha!


Lol there is always people singing for change in front of planet hollywood, bellagio and fremont street. Although I can see him really digging fremont street lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THANOS said:


> Ambrose just has to execute the headlock driver the way Sami did and it'll be a fine and impactful finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or basically the way he nailed Kofi with it.


Honestly think this has a lot to do with the opponent and whether they want to sell the hell out of it or not.... Obviously Ziggler wasn't feeling it :lmao


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean's singing :lol Finally though, I like my heels acting liking cocky bastards who can back up their claims
> 
> Reigns after he delivers the spear to O'Neil :lmao



I was hoping there'd be a gif of this...i loved that part, it was so cute!


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Best thing of that entire PPV and I'm a D Bry fan but le fuck was that ending.


SO BRILLIANT! I marked my ass off!!! :clap:clap:clap
The most deadly crowd was like "_OOOOOH!_".
JEAH YOU SIMPLE MINDED FOLK, HE'S THE FUCKING MAN! :bosh3



Amber B said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...ht-of-champions-wwecom-exclusive-sep-26148750
> 
> Reigns is like "da fuck is wrong with this motherfucker?" :lmao


What the fuck is he doing :lmao :lmao :lmao "_...and I came up sho~o~o~ort..._" Sig idea incoming! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Reigns is like "_SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE! We have to sound fucking brutal!_ *tries to save it with a serious believe in the Shield-Crap part*" And Rollins "_Oh.. ooh.. beautiful!_" :lol 


And now that we're talking 'bout Rollins.. Rollins I mean come on.. he.. DUDE!! The sell of Youngs Ellbow and Titus shoulder slam or whatever it was... UN-BE-LIEVABLE!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> SO BRILLIANT! I marked my ass off!!! :clap:clap:clap
> The most deadly crowd was like "_OOOOOH!_".
> JEAH YOU SIMPLE MINDED FOLK, HE'S THE FUCKING MAN! :bosh3
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is he doing :lmao :lmao :lmao "_...and I came up sho~o~o~ort..._" Sig idea incoming! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Reigns is like "_SHUT THE FUCK UP DUDE! We have to sound fucking brutal!_ *tries to save it with a serious believe in the Shield-Crap part*" And Rollins "_Oh.. ooh.. beautiful!_" :lol
> 
> 
> And now that we're talking 'bout Rollins.. Rollins I mean come on.. he.. DUDE!! The sell of Youngs Ellbow and Titus shoulder slam or whatever it was... UN-BE-LIEVABLE!!!! :clap:clap:clap


This post is everything.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

ok so i'm guessing this is dean saying he's the boss and Roman is all oh no he di-in't?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

oh and i can't tell you how many times Dean and I practiced this right here at home...although he kept stopping right in the middle of it, can't say that I minded though :brie


----------



## tylermoxreigns

New interview with Ambrose... Pretty funny quotes, especially some of the shit he says about walking through the crowd.



> "I don't really like people touching me"


 (LOL, YOU DON'T SAY) :lol 


> "These dirty handed children swiping at ya and its like 'Alright, stop touching me."


 :lmao :lmao


> "Swarming into the aisle like Walking Dead"





> "Music's playing twice now, ya know I'm trying to get to the ring. Okay? GET OUTTA THE WAY."


Really interesting to hear him talk about getting wrestling tapes, like from flea markets, as a kid and how he's studied wrestling from a young age. And how he's talked to Bret Hart, from time to time, about psychology in the ring and how he thinks they have the same sort of thought process of watching how matches play out. 

http://www.cleveland.com/podcast_files/deanambrosewwe091613.mp3

Usually he's so awkward in interviews but I just really enjoy how when he gets going and really talks about wrestling, he's in his element and stride.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wouldn't really like it either if I were in his position and everyone was touchin' me. (I already have to handle customers' dirty money at work.) However they all seem like they're tolerant enough to just bear through it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> New interview with Ambrose... Pretty funny quotes, especially some of the shit he says about walking through the crowd.
> 
> (LOL, YOU DON'T SAY) :lol
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Really interesting to hear him talk about getting wrestling tapes, like from flea markets, as a kid and how he's studied wrestling from a young age. And how he's talked to Bret Hart, from time to time, about psychology in the ring and how he thinks they have the same sort of thought process of watching how matches play out.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/podcast_files/deanambrosewwe091613.mp3
> 
> Usually he's so awkward in interviews but I just really enjoy how when he gets going and really talks about wrestling, he's in his element and stride.



Thanks for posting this link! I really enjoy listening to his interviews. He is definitely getting better at them. And sometimes he really goes on and on about something but it's cool to hear him be so passionate about the things he talks about.

On a side note, I STILL say he'd make a killing as a phone sex operator.


Edited to add: I'm shocked to hear that the whole idea of the Shield was a quickly made up thing. What were they waiting so long for to debut him then?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm so with Ambrose with not liking people to touch you all of the time. 

It happens to me to, and I have to say it y'all females need to learn some goddamn boundaries and stop touching people. Always trying to touch me and shit, they be like 'oh you're skin looks so soft' and I'm standing there like why the fuck are you rubbing up my arm when I'm trying to buy some lunch?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm so with Ambrose with not liking people to touch you all of the time.
> 
> It happens to me to, and I have to say it y'all females need to learn some goddamn boundaries and stop touching people. Always trying to touch me and shit, they be like 'oh you're skin looks so soft' and I'm standing there like why the fuck are you rubbing up my arm when I'm trying to buy some lunch?


Tough life :artest

But no seriously I hate that. A couple of years back on campus I was sitting in the student cafe just minding my own business. This one group of people picked me of all folks to try and mingle with. They were cool for the most part, but then one of the chicks decided to sit by me. Deep down I wasn't okay with it, but I just scooched over. Then when they took off they all introduced themselves and the chick who sat by me got up and hugged me out of nowhere. It's like an alarm went off in my head going "PERSONAL BUBBLE PERSONAL BUBBLE", but I just sat there limp in her arms until she went away. I'm game for meeting new people out of the blue, but I hate that shit. Give it like a few days IF ANYTHING.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Some people just don't know the meaning of personal space these days. 

I mean I used to cringe before when people ran their hands over him, Rollins and Reigns because you could just see how uncomfortable they were, especially Ambrose. Now I'm just going to cringe even more now he's confirmed that he hates it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Tough life :artest
> 
> But no seriously I hate that. A couple of years back on campus I was sitting in the student cafe just minding my own business. This one group of people picked me of all folks to try and mingle with. They were cool for the most part, but then one of the chicks decided to sit by me. Deep down I wasn't okay with it, but I just scooched over. Then when they took off they all introduced themselves and the chick who sat by me got up and hugged me out of nowhere. It's like an alarm went off in my head going "PERSONAL BUBBLE PERSONAL BUBBLE", but I just sat there limp in her arms until she went away. I'm game for meeting new people out of the blue, but I hate that shit. Give it like a few days IF ANYTHING.


I know! And it doesn't help that I'm a bit of a germaphobe, so I'm like I know that person isn't getting their dead skin cells all over me. Ew.

You gotta admit, that this is a good shot









Oh by the way guys, apparently our vagina juices merited a thread in rants :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know! And it doesn't help that I'm a bit of a germaphobe, so I'm like I know that person isn't getting their dead skin cells all over me. Ew.
> 
> You gotta admit, that this is a good shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way guys, apparently our vagina juices merited a thread in rants :lol


The juices also merited someone to go out of their way and make a serious thread on Ambrose alone.

I'm not a germaphobe per say, but I have problems with people invading my personal space. I'm also a claustrophobe so in tight spaces and/or if I'm completely enclosed in an area with tons of people I start to hyperventilate.


----------



## cindel25

So what exactly is Ambrose trying to say? He doesn't like it when we touch him? Well I mean running our fingers thru his hair doesn't count right? Grabbing his ass doesn't count right? Jumping on him and dry humping doesn't count right?


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> So what exactly is Ambrose trying to say? He doesn't like it when we touch him? Well I mean running our fingers thru his hair doesn't count right? Grabbing his ass doesn't count right? Jumping on him and dry humping doesn't count right?


That's what I'm thinking too. I think that's what he was trying to say.


----------



## Callisto

I can understand the frustration associated with the invasion of personal space. Obviously I'm not going to be bothered when I'm being touched by someone I'm intimate with or friends with (and I assume most people are the same way), but it's a bit uncomfortable being in contact with a complete stranger. Wrestling fans go completely overboard with that nonsense, thinking they're entitled to feeling up on them, groping them, and whatnot. I mean, just look at when one fan snubbed CM Punk in the back of his neck.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah you've got it pretty spot on tehjerichofan. I live with my boyfriend and my best friend and we all lay up on the couch at most times. When I don't know a person and they decide to sit shoulder to shoulder with me I get all kinds of uncomfortable.


----------



## Jandar412

NO!! How is it that they have jumped so many wrestlers, and about 10 of them have not walked to the ring and bloodied them to the point of being crippled? When will this stupid storyline be over for the love of God?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola




----------



## CALΔMITY

Hah Dean's facial expressions are always gold. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Calahart said:


> The juices also merited someone to go out of their way and make a serious thread on Ambrose alone.


:kobe

I just thought a thread on one person deserved to be a thread of its own.
Doesn't help that it wouldn't have fit in the thread either .


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh so that someone was you. Sorry I had forgotten.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I thought Dean's match with Dolph was good tonight. But, this is the third time they've faced each other in under a week. First Smackdown so Dolph could get a shot at the title at NOC, then NOC, now RAW to see if he can get another shot at the title? A bit redundant no? Is there nobody else Dolph could fight to get a shot at Dean? And can't they make this feud a bit more personal? Let them get some promos out to get people invested in the feud. If they continue to have them fight each other every show nobody is gonna care.


oh and Amber B, your comments in the RAW thread tonight have been giving me life all night long.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Randy Orton with that abandoning of the shield in the ring :mark: :mark:

Shield suffering a beat down and Trips not coming out to stop it :mark:

Can you smell that incoming turn in the air? :watson

psyched for next week's RAW! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww damn I missed that too! Welp hopefully With Leather will have enough clips with the article to give me a visual.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

checkcola said:


>



GOAT




SubZero3:16 said:


> Randy Orton with that abandoning of the shield in the ring :mark: :mark:
> 
> Shield suffering a beat down and Trips not coming out to stop it :mark:
> 
> Can you smell that incoming turn in the air? :watson
> 
> psyched for next week's RAW! :mark: :mark: :mark:



Oh shit is going to hit the fan so hard (well, I hope so anyway) :mark: :mark: 

CHICAGO NEXT WEEK TOO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Reigns worked his match pretty damn strong. Nice to see him out there on his own and not looking out of depth like other/previous times. Impressive stuff.

Another nasty bump for Seth against the announce table. Jesus Christ! 

Ziggler/Ambrose solid again, just meh that we had to see it so soon after last night.


----------



## Bushmaster

Roman had a great match with DB. Enjoyed it so much more than DB's match with Ambrose. I already have Rollins ranked #1 for me, if Roman can keep this up he might actually surpass Ambrose for now. 

Hating the jobber entrances for the Shield tonight. Their entrance is one of the amazing things about them so why cut that out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit is going to hit the fan so hard (well, I hope so anyway) :mark: :mark:
> 
> CHICAGO NEXT WEEK TOO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Reigns worked his match pretty damn strong. Nice to see him out there on his own and not looking out of depth like other/previous times. Impressive stuff.
> 
> Another nasty bump for Seth against the announce table. Jesus Christ!
> 
> Ziggler/Ambrose solid again, just meh that we had to see it so soon after last night.



Chicago? Are you serious bro? :dance :dance

Yes this match with D Bry was a lot better than his first. Did you see the way how the mat shook when he delivered that side slam to D Bry? Damn, that was a hard bump. Notice WWE still keeping Reigns strong and not booking a clean defeat against Bryan. Josh didn't even call the winner of the match.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Things I took away from today's RAW:
1)Reigns ain't that green no more. Pretty much held his own tonight 1-1 against DB. Impressive stuff.
2)I love me some Rollins, but his selling scares the living shit out of me. Those two bumps, first the announce table then the knee to the face, daaaaaamn yo!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Roman had a great match with DB tonight! And I agree, it was better than when Ambrose went against him. But, I will say I think that only because the crowd was pretty hot for this match. Roman did awesome though too. 

And dat beat down at the end! Even though it was the shield gettin beat, I thought it was awesome! I loved how Randy got the hell outta dodge and the Shield just stood right there and was like what's up!!! And seeing Dean go all psycho tryin to fend everybody off....yea that was hot. 

Smackdown is in Dean's hometown of Cincinnati tomorrow night, can't wait to hear the crowd for him...and I gotta say a possible reason why they didn't show the shield, ok, mostly Dean coming out is because when it was announced he was from Ohio I think the crowd would have popped for him and that's just no bueno for the heels!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Roman shut shit down on RAW. an alright match. he doesn't usually get enough singles time, but this was good for him. Had those Kane like uppercuts :dance

Of course DB will force a solid match out of you whether you want to or not, but Roman did work.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Hope I can listen to that interview on my phone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Loved the Bryan/Reigns match. Dude is gonna be huge one day. Also loved the Ambrose/Ziggler match, thought it was even better than the NOC match.


----------



## Geeve

Rollins quickly taking over Ziggler as best seller, the guy is just getting brutalized out there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins is already a better seller than Ziggler imo. He legit scares me with his bumps at times. I just hope this doesn't make him the guy used to make others look good.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Wooohoo it worked for me. Great interview.
When dusty rhodes was talking tonight, I could not help but imagine dean doing his voice impersonation of him lol
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Wooohoo it worked for me. Great interview.
> When dusty rhodes was talking tonight, I could not help but imagine dean doing his voice impersonation of him lol
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol he was mocking the shit out of him backstage and we all know it :lmao




Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins is already a better seller than Ziggler imo. He legit scares me with his bumps at times. I just hope this doesn't make him the guy used to make others look good.


This, majorly. Sometimes being able to take good bumps doesn't work in your favour. Would be such a waste.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol he was mocking the shit out of him backstage and we all know it :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, majorly. Sometimes being able to take good bumps doesn't work in your favour. Would be such a waste.


LOL, would not shock me if dean did do that lol.

Where I train there is a guy there who is a really good seller and we always ask if hes okay lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

I know. It's the Ziggler curse. Being used to sell others' finishers as insanely impactful. Rollins is in danger of following the same path although he has enough talent to pull through. He may end up going the Jeff Hardy/HBK way, who knows.


I don't have any fears for Ambrose. He will be a top star and be used well. As for Reigns, he will atleast get a good push and should be able to make it from there unless he screws up majorly. Rollins is the only one I'm nervous about. Doesn't help that Sami Zayn is waiting in NXT and can do basically everything Rollins can, but better.

I hope Seth makes it though. He's my favorite member of The Shield.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Anyone else feel that having Reigns wrestle for a pretty decently timed match, 15 minutes maybe more, was to kinda show that each of these guys are near enough ready to go on their own. 

With Randy skipping out on them last night and the comments on R & R interfering in Ambrose/Ziggler SD match to push towards a title match at NOC on WWE.com, are they slowly just building towards a split? 

I feel like they should go about it a sly remark made by one member of The Shield when in conversation with Randy? Like just plant a seed or something without bringing a lot of emphasis? Enough to get people thinking?

Just a thought.... 



Plus..... OUCH










And....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins is already a better seller than Ziggler imo. He legit scares me with his bumps at times. I just hope this doesn't make him the guy used to make others look good.


I finally see what people were talking about with that whole kick to the head thing. Damn that's some crazy bumpage. I'd also have to agree that his selling is above Ziggler's now. I don't dislike any of the members, but Ambrose is still my favorite. He may not take massive bumps, but I enjoy his selling. He can get all kinds of goofy with it sometimes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Dean wetting himself and Roman's butt in the same shot.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Speaking *purely* from a perspective as an ex-figure drawer *shifty eyes* that is an amazing shot of Ambrose as far as a pose goes. In all out seriousness, I have a fascination with the human body.

I just bought a new sketchbook today and it makes me want to gesture that pose.


----------



## NeyNey

Bearodactyl said:


> 1)Reigns ain't that green no more. Pretty much held his own tonight 1-1 against DB. Impressive stuff.


Thought the exact same thing. 
Reigns did an *amazing* job.
If someone told me 10 months ago that I would like Reigns one day I would've say:
"_Never. Fuck off with that boring long haired wanna-be._"



Bearodactyl said:


> 2)I love me some Rollins, but his selling scares the living shit out of me. Those two bumps, first the announce table then the knee to the face, daaaaaamn yo!





Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins is already a better seller than Ziggler imo. He legit scares me with his bumps at times. I just hope this doesn't make him the guy used to make others look good.


I ALWAYS think he's legit hurt. :lmao When his head hit the table I was like "Oh fucking shit. That was too much." AND THEN HE JUST STOOD THERE AGAIN! And when Bryan knee'd him I was again like "_But this time. Poor Rollins._" But no. :lol
What is he made of?! Fucking steel gum? 

And I hope Ambrose losing the match will lead to a deeper feud with Ziggler. With talking 'n shit. :agree:



Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't have any fears for Ambrose. He will be a top star and be used well.


Exactly. 



TehJerichoFan said:


> Wrestling fans go completely overboard with that nonsense, thinking they're entitled to feeling up on them, groping them, and whatnot. I mean, just look at when one fan snubbed CM Punk in the back of his neck.


Jeah those people are so *fucking *dumb. 
And look at them telling you you have to be a professional :lmao What is professional? 
Let the people hurt you, and risk injuries which could make you retire in the worst case?
Or fist that dumbass to defend yourself and your career?
Yeah.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I must say that I appreciate Rollins shaving that shrub off his face. Much better my dear :clap


----------



## TD Stinger

Great showings from Ambrose and Reigns last night. Like that Ambrose is incorporating the Double A Spinebuster into his aresnal. I like seeing him expand his moveset. The reason I say that is you will see a lot of people (not necessarily on this site) saying that Ambrose sucks b/c he doesn't do a enough moves and that Rollins is so better. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Both Ambrose and Rollins are equally talented in the ring, but it shows in different ways. Rollins is more exciting in the ring. Not better, but more exciting. W/ his high flying and dare devil offense, I can see why people would jump to the conclusion that he is a better worker.

But Ambrose incorporates more psychology into his matches. Matches aren't all about moves. They're about the story telling, the body language, the facial expressions, the selling of a move, the things you do in between the moves such as taunting, and much more. Ambrose has a lot of little moves like that quirky elbow drop he does or when he sets up his opponent in the ropes and dropkicks them or those elbow rubs in the corner. Ambrose is all about hitting all of these little moves and selling them w/ his body motions and facial expressions.

It's just a different style. If Rollins gets an inch he explodes. While Ambrose takes the matches slower building up to one or two big impact moves like the DDT. Personally, I like both styles as both men execute them well.


----------



## Shenroe

TD Stinger said:


> Great showings from Ambrose and Reigns last night. Like that Ambrose is incorporating the Double A Spinebuster into his aresnal. I like seeing him expand his moveset. The reason I say that is you will see a lot of people (not necessarily on this site) saying that Ambrose sucks b/c he doesn't do a enough moves and that Rollins is so better. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Both Ambrose and Rollins are equally talented in the ring, but it shows in different ways. Rollins is more exciting in the ring. Not better, but more exciting. W/ his high flying and dare devil offense, I can see why people would jump to the conclusion that he is a better worker.
> 
> But Ambrose incorporates more psychology into his matches. Matches aren't all about moves. They're about the story telling, the body language, the facial expressions, the selling of a move, the things you do in between the moves such as taunting, and much more. Ambrose has a lot of little moves like that quirky elbow drop he does or when he sets up his opponent in the ropes and dropkicks them or those elbow rubs in the corner. Ambrose is all about hitting all of these little moves and selling them w/ his body motions and facial expressions.
> 
> It's just a different style. If Rollins gets an inch he explodes. While Ambrose takes the matches slower building up to one or two big impact moves like the DDT. Personally, I like both styles as both men execute them well.


Exactly, the man can do everything he wants. It's not like he can't be flashy as when he wrestled in czw he was kind of a spot guy. Superplexes, suicide dives and whatnot. It's just that he doesn't feel the need to do 5 scoop slams, 3 suplex per match for the sake of it. Everything he does is efficient. The guy's simply a genius, he uses is brain.


----------



## Deptford

TD Stinger said:


> Great showings from Ambrose and Reigns last night. Like that Ambrose is incorporating the Double A Spinebuster into his aresnal. I like seeing him expand his moveset. The reason I say that is you will see a lot of people (not necessarily on this site) saying that Ambrose sucks b/c he doesn't do a enough moves and that Rollins is so better. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Both Ambrose and Rollins are equally talented in the ring, but it shows in different ways. Rollins is more exciting in the ring. Not better, but more exciting. W/ his high flying and dare devil offense, I can see why people would jump to the conclusion that he is a better worker.
> 
> But Ambrose incorporates more psychology into his matches. Matches aren't all about moves. They're about the story telling, the body language, the facial expressions, the selling of a move, the things you do in between the moves such as taunting, and much more. Ambrose has a lot of little moves like that quirky elbow drop he does or when he sets up his opponent in the ropes and dropkicks them or those elbow rubs in the corner. Ambrose is all about hitting all of these little moves and selling them w/ his body motions and facial expressions.
> 
> It's just a different style. If Rollins gets an inch he explodes. While Ambrose takes the matches slower building up to one or two big impact moves like the DDT. Personally, I like both styles as both men execute them well.


BAM!! 

I like psychology and mic work so you can see why I mark for Ambrose more than any other member. I've too seen the disgrace of the god that is Ambrose and it is just shallow minded of them to think that way. If that was the case then CMLL and Luchador wrestling would be out of this world and better than the WWE.


----------



## Shenroe

My only concern though regarding Ambrose is that he don't seem to connect quite well with the crowd anymore.I hope the cincinnati crowd will give him a hell of a hometown pop, and "LET'S GO AMBROSE!" chants as he kicks the living hell out of his opponent


----------



## deathslayer

Shenroe said:


> My only concern though regarding Ambrose is that he don't seem to connect quite well with the crowd anymore.I hope the cincinnati crowd will give him a hell of a hometown pop, and "LET'S GO AMBROSE!" chants as he kicks the living hell out of his opponent


Easy, just give him da freakin mic already!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

deathslayer said:


> Easy, just give him da freakin mic already!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Give Ambrose the mic and they will have Punk #2 on their hands. I think they're limiting his mic time purposely because they know as soon as the crowd hears him, they'll be on his side and they don't want another anti-hero (can't picture Ambrose as a pure face) just yet.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Give Ambrose the mic and they will have Punk #2 on their hands. I think they're limiting his mic time purposely because they know as soon as the crowd hears him, they'll be on his side and they don't want another anti-hero (can't picture Ambrose as a pure face) just yet.


That's why they need to make him do just really disturbing things and be a pyscho nut job when he enters singles wrestling. Right now they have The Shield with the same gimmick as Punk basically thinking they are the "Best in the world" so I do agree if they gave him the mic now, it could very well come off very similar to Punk. That isn't the entirety of The Shield's gimmick but it's what they would probably be told to talk about if they got mic time atm. 

He's kind of developing his own take on it though, like the recent WWE.com interview and stuff was brilliant and I thought fit perfectly. I'll take what I can for right now but I want the self-degrading Jon Moxley back when he enters singles


----------



## deathslayer

SubZero3:16 said:


> Give Ambrose the mic and they will have Punk #2 on their hands. I think they're limiting his mic time purposely because they know as soon as the crowd hears him, they'll be on his side and they don't want another anti-hero (can't picture Ambrose as a pure face) just yet.


I hope you're right that they're doing it on purpose and not neglecting his talent.



Deptford said:


> I'll take what I can for right now but I want the self-degrading Jon Moxley back when he enters singles


"I'm just a sick guy" :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I go to the bar and bang really ugly chicks. I'm just a sick guy :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TD Stinger said:


> Great showings from Ambrose and Reigns last night. Like that Ambrose is incorporating the Double A Spinebuster into his aresnal. I like seeing him expand his moveset. The reason I say that is you will see a lot of people (not necessarily on this site) saying that Ambrose sucks b/c he doesn't do a enough moves and that Rollins is so better. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Both Ambrose and Rollins are equally talented in the ring, but it shows in different ways. Rollins is more exciting in the ring. Not better, but more exciting. W/ his high flying and dare devil offense, I can see why people would jump to the conclusion that he is a better worker.
> 
> But Ambrose incorporates more psychology into his matches. Matches aren't all about moves. They're about the story telling, the body language, the facial expressions, the selling of a move, the things you do in between the moves such as taunting, and much more. Ambrose has a lot of little moves like that quirky elbow drop he does or when he sets up his opponent in the ropes and dropkicks them or those elbow rubs in the corner. Ambrose is all about hitting all of these little moves and selling them w/ his body motions and facial expressions.
> 
> It's just a different style. If Rollins gets an inch he explodes. While Ambrose takes the matches slower building up to one or two big impact moves like the DDT. Personally, I like both styles as both men execute them well.












Could not have written this any better if I had tried. 

Seriously you hit the nail on the head. :clap:clap

This is why they are so successful as a unit, because they all bring something different to the table. It just depends on the person regarding which style you prefer more. 

There is so much more mileage left in each of these wrestlers, especially Ambrose, hence why they aren't giving him as much promo time as everyone wants them to. Why let him go full speed so early in his career? They want get as much out of him as possible for as long as possible. 

As for the Double A Spinebuster, damn I mark for that move. I know it's not particularly special but the fact that my modern day fave in Ambrose is using a move that my first ever favourite wrestler at the age of seven, HHH, used/uses. DAMN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that Double A Spinebuster is a thing of beauty. I always mark the fuck out when HHH does it


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Oh Dean










Roman sees you boo


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Oh Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman sees you boo












thank you for sharing.

Me and my boyfriend watched raw last night, and even he a non believer admitted that Roman was really good in the ring and that it was an amazing match to watch.

Just read the whole rants thing, my dad heard me laughing all the way downstairs because of it :lmao


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Oh Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman sees you boo


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :yum: 

CHILLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEE. *GOES TO FAP IN BED*


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Oh Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman sees you boo


----------



## Waffelz

Girls fapping over boys' asses sounds odd to me.


----------



## Amber B

Shenroe said:


> My only concern though regarding Ambrose is that he don't seem to connect quite well with the crowd anymore.I hope the cincinnati crowd will give him a hell of a hometown pop, and "LET'S GO AMBROSE!" chants as he kicks the living hell out of his opponent


Not many people know he's from there since they stopped announcing where he's from once he won the US title.


----------



## NO!

Shenroe said:


> My only concern though regarding Ambrose is that he don't seem to connect quite well with the crowd anymore.


None of them do. They're just three henchmen who could easily be replaced in this current story line. Yeah, it won't be easy to find three... erm, TWO guys that are as talented, but this angle has given me the impression that they aren't that important. All of their matches are still nothing more than arbitrary pairings that are announced at the last second. They also don't talk at all anymore (it was hard enough before they were included in this story line). Despite being a huge fan of this group, their entrances get nothing out of me anymore.

I'm still hoping for a Rhodes Family vs. Shield match at Battleground, whether it's 2 on 2 or 3 on 3.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Love how much exposure these guys are getting thanks to this angle. Especially what they got going on this upcoming SD sounds too dope haha.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

THA_WRESTER said:


> Love how much exposure these guys are getting thanks to this angle. Especially what they got going on this upcoming SD sounds too dope haha.



I second this. Smackdown is going to fabulous!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Oh Dean













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>












:yum: :lmao :lol :lmao :cool2


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## tylermoxreigns

New Ambrose interview 



> It’s still very hard to wrap my brain around. I was in a main event overall last night, and that doesn’t sink in. I always expected to be here, from day one … it was just a question of when, but it was going to happen. And from the minute I got (to WWE), I expected to be in main events (I’m not in main events all the time, I’m still climbing the ladder). I try to stay pretty humble. Just being in the locker room with guys that I watched on TV; getting advice from Arn Anderson or William Regal, that kind of stuff is really cool to me; getting to work really closely with Triple H, it’s, no pun intended, a trip.





> I’ve had the opportunity to wrestle pretty much everybody, a huge litany of stars … and in my crystal ball, I see myself and CM Punk crossing paths and colliding. … It’s not anything that’s boiling right now.


http://www.themonitor.com/entertainment/article_7df22766-216a-11e3-8863-001a4bcf6878.html

The thought of him and CM Punk putting together a feud just gets everyone salivating, right? 

Also for those of you haven't yet seen SmackDown definitely in for a treat tonight. The Shield owned.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Delbusto1 said:


>


Another amazing video edit! Seriously, the majority of the time you produce stuff that is better than some of the edits/packages that WWE puts on their TV! :clap:clap


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think all the recent indy standouts who have been signed look upto CM Punk in a big brother kinda way. I know Ambrose and Rollins are Punk marks  Punk had admitted to being an El Generico fan a couple of years ago, so I think Sami Zayn knows him well too. 

Punk has also mentioned a few times that he'd like a feud with Ambrose in the future. This will be the feud that makes Ambrose a made man in the WWE imo.


----------



## TankOfRate

Speaking of Ambrose and Punk, Dean's continuing to get dat media attention:



> Current United States champion, Dean Ambrose, gets a little prickly if you ask whether he and The Shield are the good guys or the bad guys. In the end, he leaves it up to the fans to decide.
> He recently defended his title against Dolph Ziggler, and he’ll have to do it again when he takes on R-Truth this weekend.
> The wrestler joined WWE last year and almost immediately teamed up with Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns to fight what they see as injustice within the company.
> Ambrose took a few minutes to talk to Festiva about how he got started with wrestling, what he sees as the next step for The Shield and who he thinks he might meet in the ring in the future.
> 
> FESTIVA: What can we expect from you (this weekend) when you come to Hidalgo?
> DEAN: You can expect the whole crew hitting on all cylinders and doing right now the best product possible. We know the fans of Hidalgo, Texas, being such a big wrestling town, they expect the best. And we’re going to deliver the best.
> You get to see it up close and personal. It’s much more intimate and much more intense being there live as opposed to being on TV and you’re sitting there in your living room. You feel all the impact, the energy from the crowd, the rumble and roar from the audience and you feel how it’s affecting the match.
> F: What was it about wrestling that first appealed to you when you first discovered it?
> D: The appealing thing is it’s drama you can get sucked into. It’s like any other entertainment like a book or a movie that takes you out of your real life for a while and puts you in the fantasy world because you believe these are real people — and they are real people and they are going through real struggles.
> … You feel the triumph and you feel the failure of these people … the athleticism, the endurance, the creativity of the maneuvers, and the realism … And then there’s the high-flying stuff that makes your jaw drop. And not to be cliché, but it’s larger than life. It’s kind of like mixing your favorite rock ‘n’ roll show with your favorite sport … there’s so much wrapped up into one exciting package and I don’t think you could ask for more.
> F: What is the goal of The Shield within the company?
> D: Our goal, from a personal standpoint, is to work harder than everyone else day in, day out. Get up earlier, train harder and work harder in the ring.
> … This business is ours for the taking and we can take it and we’re going to. And if anyone has a problem with that, then, too bad.
> 
> Also, I wouldn’t call us cheaters, I would call us winners. We’re not mercenaries, we’re not thugs. We just do what’s best for business by whatever means possible.
> 
> That’s all kind of up to you to make your own decision about whether that’s good or bad.
> F: Do you still kind of find it amazing that you used to watch wrestling from home and now you’re (a part of it)?
> D: It’s still very hard to wrap my brain around. I was in a main event overall last night, and that doesn’t sink in.
> … I always expected to be here, from day one … it was just a question of when, but it was going to happen. And from the minute I got (to WWE), I expected to be in main events (I’m not in main events all the time, I’m still climbing the ladder).
> 
> … I try to stay pretty humble.
> 
> … Just being in the locker room with guys that I watched on TV; getting advice from Arn Anderson or William Regal, that kind of stuff is really cool to me; getting to work really closely with Triple H, it’s, no pun intended, a trip.
> 
> … It’s weird because you dream of being in this world one day and then you are and then it’s just everyday life … and it’s like, 7-foot (Big Show) walks into catering and it’s like, "What’s up, Show?"
> F: If you could meet anyone in the ring …
> D: I’ve had the opportunity to wrestle pretty much everybody, a huge litany of stars … and in my crystal ball, I see myself and CM Punk crossing paths and colliding. … It’s not anything that’s boiling right now.


http://www.themonitor.com/entertainment/article_7df22766-216a-11e3-8863-001a4bcf6878.html

An Ambrose/Punk feud is inevitable and it is going to be immense. Can't wait to see how it plays out. I could see it being Punk's retirement feud, especially if he's planning on calling it a day within the next few years. Either way it will definitely be Dean's break-out feud.


----------



## Eddie Ray

not only does Punk want a feud with Ambrose but he's gone on record saying that he wants Ambrose to retire him. As a huge CM Punk fan it would be a very bittersweet moment.


----------



## deathslayer

Eddie Ray said:


> not only does Punk want a feud with Ambrose but he's gone on record saying that he wants Ambrose to retire him.


Can you tell me when/where did Punk say that? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

deathslayer said:


> Can you tell me when/where did Punk say that? I'd like to check it out.


I am curious too.


----------



## Eddie Ray

deathslayer said:


> Can you tell me when/where did Punk say that? I'd like to check it out.


he said it at one of those conventions. I don't have a source, sorry. i saw it in gif form a while ago. every time someone asks Punk about Ambrose he always gushes about him so it didn't surprise me to find it.

someone asked him if he had to choose anyone to retire him, who would it be. Ambrose was his answer. I know it was a relatively recent one but again i'm sorry I don't have a black and white source to show you guys. i just remember seeing it once.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Punk mentioned Ambrose wanting to retire him in a 2012 comic con Q & A... I think it was in Philly. I would find the exact point but those Q & A videos are like 2hrs long. :lol


----------



## hag

*The Shields Entrance*

I just had an idea. 

If someone wants to add this to the Shields Official Thread, go ahead.

When The Shield enters, they appear at the top of the stairs at whatever arena and walk down to the ring, we all know this.

Here is my idea. Goldberg would be shown walking through the back, through the gorilla zone, through the curtain and down the ramp. 

Could they have The Shield be shown going through the arena outside the actually arena, walking by the actual concessions, and all the people standing around with a few security guys escorting them to the section where they arise in the crowd? Obviously this would only be shown on TV but personally, I think it would be great for their characters to be shown moving through actual WWE fans through concessions. 

Do you guys understand? What do you think?


----------



## Lariatoh!

Seth's bump to the commentator's table needs to be gifted and used when ever you want someone to just GTFO. What an amazing bump, bravo to you Mr Rollins, stealing the ME match from Bryan and Reigns.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Found this on tumblr yesterday...don't know how legit it is though. I'm not sure why a guy meeting Dean in an airport would ask him about fangirls of all things...but i've heard of stranger things happening


Dean Ambrose on his fangirls
So a guy I follow on twitter met Ambrose at a airport last week and asked him about his fangirls: “I don’t know man, other than the ones I meet everyday I don’t know all that much about them. I read some fantasy bullshit story or whatever where some chick wanted to bang me and she was like 15 or some age like that and I was just like “what the…?” you know? I mean, I thought I was supposed to be the crazy one and I see those and you know… I don’t think its too healthy to have a mind like that at that age… But what do I know?”



ummm.....why is Dean reading fan fics? I dunno bout this...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Found this on tumblr yesterday...don't know how legit it is though. I'm not sure why a guy meeting Dean in an airport would ask him about fangirls of all things...but i've heard of stranger things happening
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose on his fangirls
> So a guy I follow on twitter met Ambrose at a airport last week and asked him about his fangirls: “I don’t know man, other than the ones I meet everyday I don’t know all that much about them. I read some fantasy bullshit story or whatever where some chick wanted to bang me and she was like 15 or some age like that and I was just like “what the…?” you know? I mean, I thought I was supposed to be the crazy one and I see those and you know… I don’t think its too healthy to have a mind like that at that age… But what do I know?”
> 
> 
> 
> ummm.....why is Dean reading fan fics? I dunno bout this...


I find this iffy and the only reason why is because dean has an allergy when it comes to the internet...especially media. So I can not picture him reading any fan fics or about himself. He just said in a interview the other day why he stays off media sites and etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> I find this iffy and the only reason why is because dean has an allergy when it comes to the internet...especially media. So I can not picture him reading any fan fics or about himself. He just said in a interview the other day why he stays off media sites and etc.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



this is why i find it iffy too. but the fangirls went nuts over it on tumblr. such simpletons, lol. 


but that is scary to think there are 15 year olds out there that want to fuck the guy. that was something i definitely was not thinking about at 15.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> I find this iffy and the only reason why is because dean has an allergy when it comes to the internet...especially media. So I can not picture him reading any fan fics or about himself. He just said in a interview the other day why he stays off media sites and etc.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I don't know about this either, I'm pretty sure he doesn't give a rats ass what people do on the internet as long as it isn't painting him in a bad light. 

To me he's the type who has his friends, his job and his business and that's it. He doesn't give two fucks about anything else. Unless his friends are sending him this shit via email? But from what I gather when you get in contact with him it takes him centuries to reply :lmao




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> this is why i find it iffy too. but the fangirls went nuts over it on tumblr. such simpletons, lol.
> 
> 
> but that is scary to think there are 15 year olds out there that want to fuck the guy. that was something i definitely was not thinking about at 15.



I understand what you are saying. Maybe I was just naive as a young teen :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, I don't know about this either, I'm pretty sure he doesn't give a rats ass what people do on the internet as long as it isn't painting him in a bad light.
> 
> To me he's the type who has his friends, his job and his business and that's it. He doesn't give two fucks about anything else. Unless his friends are sending him this shit via email? But from what I gather when you get in contact with him it takes him centuries to reply :lmao


If I was Dean's friend I would clown him constantly with that shit. I really would get pleasure out of making the guy squirm reading that deranged shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Found this on tumblr yesterday...don't know how legit it is though. I'm not sure why a guy meeting Dean in an airport would ask him about fangirls of all things...but i've heard of stranger things happening
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose on his fangirls
> So a guy I follow on twitter met Ambrose at a airport last week and asked him about his fangirls: “I don’t know man, other than the ones I meet everyday I don’t know all that much about them. I read some fantasy bullshit story or whatever where some chick wanted to bang me and she was like 15 or some age like that and I was just like “what the…?” you know? I mean, I thought I was supposed to be the crazy one and I see those and you know… I don’t think its too healthy to have a mind like that at that age… But what do I know?”
> 
> 
> 
> ummm.....why is Dean reading fan fics? I dunno bout this...



Umm yeah guy on twitter said..... that's the equivalent of My boyfriend's cousin, sister's hairdresser.... what really happened is that nobody on twitter said shit or ever met Ambrose to get that response. What it really is, is someone trolling on tumblr to get a rise out of some people.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

What you all said above!

A 15 year old could not handle him in the sack me thinks LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Judging 15yrs olds now..Lol Wasn't Dean getting ass in his teens tho? 

The real question is where can I sign up for that gangbang? BaByFireFly, you slacking off...Dean having gangbang parties at his house now?


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## SubZero3:16

*sigh* did you not get enough attention as a child or something? Trolling attempt: 2/10.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Judging 15yrs olds now..Lol Wasn't Dean getting ass in his teens tho?
> 
> The real question is where can I sign up for that gangbang? BaByFireFly, you slacking off...Dean having gangbang parties at his house now?


More than likely it was someone trolling to get the fan girls in a tizzy...dean doesn't even mess with the net...takes forever just to reply to emails lol and avoids media sites lol.

As for the gangbang parties at his place....wanna invite 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> *sigh* did you not get enough attention as a child or something? Trolling attempt: 2/10.


There are so many sad individuals on this site it isn't even funny. When I went to the chat earlier it was cram packed full of tupid homophobe jokes. Too much ******* testosterone for me.


----------



## Asenath

I know people probably wouldn't want to see fanfiction about themselves, but I can't imagine any reasonably young people who are media savvy and into building themselves as pop culture figures being upset by it. This story just seems silly.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Well since Barrett is in the doghouse, Barrett marks will have to do something. I find it hilarious that preety much every one of them is only a fan because he's from the UK.


----------



## Deptford

All of you people claiming to not have a dirty mind at the age of 15... I know I'm kind of messed up but, I'm pretty sure this kinda stuff started for me when I was like, 12.  

oh normalcy, how you escape me at every turn.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

(P.S Just wanted to bring pointlessness to the thread  )


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> (P.S Just wanted to bring pointlessness to the thread  )


Dean looks like he is moving to the music in his head lol. And lol at that swag kid lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog

SubZero3:16 said:


> *sigh* did you not get enough attention as a child or something? Trolling attempt: 2/10.


It was one in the morning and I was bored


----------



## SubZero3:16

Big Dog said:


> It was one in the morning and I was bored


There's a reason GTA V was invented.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

It pains me to see that they have stripped the Shield of all promo time since they became HHH's henchmen.


----------



## NeyNey

I fucking loved how Ziggler immediately jumped on Ambrose when he came out on SD. Marked. :agree:
Power, energy, tension, rage. 
And Ambrose rooting for Reigns when he speared Ziggler against the barricade... :clap


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

^That Spear to Ziggler on SD by Reigns was really sick.The most impactful spear after Goldberg's IMO.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> All of you people claiming to not have a dirty mind at the age of 15... I know I'm kind of messed up but, I'm pretty sure this kinda stuff started for me when I was like, 12.
> 
> oh normalcy, how you escape me at every turn.


I'm pretty sure I watched my first porno at around 15.


----------



## superuser1

Anybody else getting tired of seeing The Shield lose to Daniel Bryan? I know Bryan suppose to be the new guy but damn.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> It pains me to see that they have stripped the Shield of all promo time since they became HHH's henchmen.


The Shield hasn't had a lot of promo time in quite awhile (except on NXT). I miss their camcorder videos! And I cannot wait for the day when Ambrose gets the amount of promo time Troll-ple H does


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I fucking loved how Ziggler immediately jumped on Ambrose when he came out on SD. Marked. :agree:
> Power, energy, tension, rage.
> And Ambrose rooting for Reigns when he speared Ziggler against the barricade... :clap


Oh yes :mark: :agree:
Give them a god damn mic each so they can work a proper feud


----------



## Screwball

Dat Spear....oh LAWD









Bumped from the Smackdown thread.


----------



## Deptford

OH shit. I've been wanting to see that spear. It looks like Reigns got off the ground before he even made impact LOL. I don't really watch SD and am too lazy to browse through the show for one spot so thanks for the gif


----------



## Bryan D.

Tobit said:


> Dat Spear....oh LAWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped from the Smackdown thread.


Holy shit, bro.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tobit said:


> Dat Spear....oh LAWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped from the Smackdown thread.


This is what I like about Reigns. He actually leaps into the spear, so it looks like if he's actually flying like an actual spear. Most people only do the jump after they connect to their opponent but the way how Reigns does it makes it more devastating to watch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tobit said:


> Dat Spear....oh LAWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped from the Smackdown thread.



Damn


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy crap what a spear!

Also I just found this. 









I never imagined I'd see Dean with long hair. I usually like long hair on men, but short hair suits Dean better in my opinion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Tobit said:


> Dat Spear....oh LAWD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped from the Smackdown thread.


That don't make no damn sense...

Well...


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

They were really threading the needle on that spear; Dolph could have easily smashed the back of his head into the guardrail


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Holy crap what a spear!
> 
> Also I just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never imagined I'd see Dean with long hair. I usually like long hair on men, but short hair suits Dean better in my opinion.


Oh yeah, he also had a pink hair phase (don't know whether you've seen it). Those were the days. :lmao


----------



## Jimshine

I fear I can't express my appreciation of The Shield in this thread : (

You gals made it all about the clam-hammering.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jimshine said:


> I fear I can't express my appreciation of The Shield in this thread : (
> 
> You gals made it all about the clam-hammering.


That's one of the dumbest things anyone could say. Of course you can express your appreciation. All you have to do is voice that appreciation and the ovaries will shift gears. Just another typical closed-minded guy on here.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh yeah, he also had a pink hair phase (don't know whether you've seen it). Those were the days. :lmao


Heh interesting. Nah I have not seen this.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Jimshine said:


> I fear I can't express my appreciation of The Shield in this thread : (
> 
> You gals made it all about the clam-hammering.


you can say what you like, sunshine. no one is going to stop you as long as that attitude is reciprocated when we want to 'lower the tone'.

please, share your appreciation. we mind not.


----------



## Jimshine

Every single thread about The Shield revolves around sex. I'm far from close-minded, I just think these threads detract from other their talents.










What I really don't get is why more guys don't come in here to flirt with the obvious female demographic.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Jimshine said:


> Every single thread about The Shield revolves around sex. I'm far from close-minded, I just think these threads detracts from other their talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really don't get is why more guys don't come in here to flirt with the obvious female demographic.


usually after RAW/PPV there will be a 1-2 days talk about how their respective matches went etc. what they need to brush up on and where they should go next. however, after a while such things get very repetitive so we talk about their sexiness...its what we turn towards to keep us sane until the next episode of RAW.

EDIT: my 1000th post...woop!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> That's one of the dumbest things anyone could say. Of course you can express your appreciation. All you have to do is voice that appreciation and the ovaries will shift gears. Just another typical closed-minded guy on here.
> 
> 
> Heh interesting. Nah I have not seen this.























Jimshine said:


> I fear I can't express my appreciation of The Shield in this thread : (
> 
> You gals made it all about the clam-hammering.


Express away, we are more than ready to join in on wrasslin' talk outside of sexual innuendo because believe or believe it not we actually enjoy these guys from their wrestling abilities regardless of what people like to think.



Eddie Ray said:


> EDIT: my 1000th post...woop!


Yay!


----------



## Jimshine

Congratulations Eddie Ray !!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jimshine said:


> *Every single thread about The Shield revolves around sex*. I'm far from close-minded, I just think these threads detract from other their talents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really don't get is why more guys don't come in here to flirt with the obvious female demographic.


So far this is the only place where women (and maybe even da gay bois) can just have their own cave. If you come here enough you'd see that whenever a random person chimes in with their statement of appreciation 9/10 times the responses in here won't be very sexual. It's when no one comes in with serious conversation that everyone just does what they want and fauns over asses.

Also everyone is currently talking about how amazing Reigns's spear was and they also talk about how well Rollins has developed so you can't say that their talents are being detracted from. There's just an extremely biased view of this thread because the typical male demographic of the userbase just simply cannot handle da ovaries and you have fallen influence of it.


edit: Also... wow haha


>


----------



## Jimshine

well, I'm glad you all have this space to express yourselves. That's a good thing.

I just thought I'd give my two penneth, last thing I want is for WWE to catch wind of the threads and somehow push it as a gimmick and turn them all into Val Venises (Veni?) heh 

I'll pop in periodically and post some wrestling banter, because I believe in The Shield !


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jimshine said:


> well, I'm glad you all have this space to express yourselves. That's a good thing.
> 
> I just thought I'd give my two penneth, last thing I want is for WWE to catch wind of the threads and somehow push it as a gimmick and turn them all into Val Venises (Veni?) heh
> 
> I'll pop in periodically and post some wrestling banter, because I believe in The Shield !


God speed!
There might just be hope for the world, yet.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Jimshine said:


> well, I'm glad you all have this space to express yourselves. That's a good thing.
> 
> I just thought I'd give my two penneth, last thing I want is for WWE to catch wind of the threads and somehow push it as a gimmick and turn them all into Val Venises (Veni?) heh
> 
> I'll pop in periodically and post some wrestling banter, because I believe in The Shield !


they are aware of it, for sure. they don't need to be more sexualized than they already are. looking at it objectively they look like male strippers which might subconsciously be part of the appeal.
hell , for all we know that might have been WWEs intent, at least in some regards to attracting the fangirl market, which is very lucrative. 

its no coincidence that The Shield kept posting up sweaty cross-fit pictures on twitter. that shit was definitely intentional.

so yeah, their gimmick won't change, in fact over sexualising it would turn away the female fanbase who buy all their merch including cardboard cutouts. I think Dean's sold out...I don't think a cut out has sold out before.


----------



## Jimshine

A very perceptive post Eddie.

I may have been playing devils advocate with previous post, to coax whether you were aware that it's already begun to manifest itself within the show.

Is that a good thing for their future? Maybe it already is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't see how it could be wrong at all at least at this point.


----------



## Eddie Ray

these days where there is less of a gender divide when it comes to viewing habits and tastes, with the rise of geek culture and its transition into the mainstream, not cornering or attracting the teen-young adult female demo is a huge mistake.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> these days where there is less of a gender divide when it comes to viewing habits and tastes, with the rise of geek culture and its transition into the mainstream, *not cornering or attracting the teen-young adult female demo is a huge mistake.*


This. Girl are the ones who buy into all the crap that comes along with a fandom, especially merch. Tumblr just proves this. People buying actions figures and life-sided standees and such to the like because they are "attracted" to a wrestler is some way.

Edit: Yeah, Ambrose's standee did sell out. Then they decided to do some sort of an offer where you could buy all three Shield standees in a package.

I read an article somewhere that dubbed these guys 'The WWE's Boyband" and Reigns himself re-tweeted the article was all like "Ladies love The Shield"

So, yup, they definitely know what they are doing.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> This. Girl are the ones who buy into all the crap that comes along with a fandom, especially merch. Tumblr just proves this. People buying actions figures and life-sided standees and such to the like because they are "attracted" to a wrestler is some way.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, Ambrose's standee did sell out. Then they decided to do some sort of an offer where you could buy all three Shield standees in a package.
> 
> I read an article somewhere that dubbed these guys 'The WWE's Boyband" and Reigns himself re-tweeted the article was all like "Ladies love The Shield"
> 
> So, yup, they definitely know what they are doing.


Yup they're making the WWE money so I think the corporation welcomes the fangirl(boy)ing. Yup saw the Ambrose standee all over tumblr, I guess that's one item he outsells Cena in.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*opens up an umbrella*

Recasting the Shield (for fun)

v1 (Newer talent): *Ryback, PAC, and Corey Graves.*

v2 (established upper-mid carders): *Jack Swagger, R-Truth, the Miz* _or_ *Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler.*

v3 (Main Eventers): *John Cena, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk* (a face version that only assembles rarely but wears the SWAT getup for their assemblies).

v4 (Heel Main Eventers): *Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, Christian.*

v5 (Legends): *Undertaker (slightly modified ABA gimmick), Triple H (with his crew cut), and the Shawn Michaels of '98* or modern versions of all three.

v6 (AE Shield): *Ken Shamrock, X-Pac, Rocky Maivia*.

v7 (WCW): *Goldberg, Steve Austin and Brian Pillman*

v8 (Ruthless Aggression/Post AE Developmental):* Brock Lesnar, Shelton Benjamin, the Prototype.*

v9 (Ruthless Aggression/Post AE upper carders): Krispen Wah, *Kurt Angle (with hair), Booker T.*

Would any of these variations work as well as Seth, Dean and Roman? I think some would be better if the gimmick was slightly tweaked for them and others I just thought would look cool together in black swat gear, but eh....just killing time with this here.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I kinda like v5, but even then I dunno how much I can imagine it (or the others) working. Interesting topic, though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> This. Girl are the ones who buy into all the crap that comes along with a fandom, especially merch. Tumblr just proves this. People buying actions figures and life-sided standees and such to the like because they are "attracted" to a wrestler is some way.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, Ambrose's standee did sell out. Then they decided to do some sort of an offer where you could buy all three Shield standees in a package.
> 
> I read an article somewhere that dubbed these guys 'The WWE's Boyband" and Reigns himself re-tweeted the article was all like "Ladies love The Shield"
> 
> So, yup, they definitely know what they are doing.


Lol wwe boyband.. that made me think of when they where doing the signing in austrailia and when they came out seth was standing in the middle on top of a chair with his arms out LOL! He was soaking that shit up! LOL!


----------



## Asenath

Jimshine said:


> Every single thread about The Shield revolves around sex. I'm far from close-minded, I just think these threads detract from other their talents.


How many times are you going to make this same post?


----------



## Asenath

Of course, this latest conversation reminds me of a post I made in the first The Shield thread:



> This thread is case-in-point as to why the WWE should chase the fangirl dollar. Catered-to fangirls go to shows, buy merch, indoctrinate their non-fannish friends, social media EVERYTHING, and make 300 page threads about teams that have had three matches on TV in their entire history.


Nice to see my prediction was right. Hehe.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol wwe boyband.. that made me think of when they where doing the signing in austrailia and when they came out seth was standing in the middle on top of a chair with his arms out LOL! He was soaking that shit up! LOL!


Haha I remember :lol

He was like "Bitches, I have arrived. Please form an orderly queue, there is enough of me to go around."










Note you can't really see Ambrose on that pic... Yeah because he just sat his ass down on the chair provided for him so he could get that signing shit over and done with :lmao :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Haha I remember :lol
> 
> He was like "Bitches, I have arrived. Please form an orderly queue, there is enough of me to go around."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note you can't really see Ambrose on that pic... Yeah because he just sat his ass down on the chair provided for him so he could get that signing shit over and done with :lmao :lmao


LMFAO!!!!!  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Calahart said:


> I kinda like v5, but even then I dunno how much I can imagine it (or the others) working. Interesting topic, though.


v5 would basically be a group of the top legends seeing their powers fade, their grips slackening on younger talent. They come together to fix that, put the fear back into the roster.

v1 would be exact same concept as the current Shield but with different guys.

v2 with Swagger, would be complex. A patriotic version of the Shield on the surface but also like Wallstreet mercenaries, protecting the interests of Vince and the Miz (there's a thread on the Miz by a user named Gene_Wilder which explains the Miz Wallstreet concept). The version with Cody, Ziggler and Sheamus would be like members of DX wearing swat gear and being just a bit more serious.

v3 could be done without the Shield gimmick but they wouldn't look as cool.

v4 is essentially heel version of v3.

v6 Just looks cool in my head, the dynamic would probably be weird. The Rock works best because the Nation wasn't too much unlike the Shield.

v7 again just looks cool and fulfills the "brawler, high flyer, powerhouse" dynamic of the Shield

v8 Same as above

v9 Yep


----------



## TankOfRate

"I think this thread detracts from their talent" :lmao Nope, try again.

The funny thing is, people (lonely men) cry about fangirls, yet fail to acknowledge the fact that a huge part of that attraction comes from genuinely loving their wrestling work. It's not even comparable to creeps who salivate over the Divas and then make toilet break jokes whenever they're on TV. Sure, there are many nasty chicks in these wrestling fandoms, but at least they're actively supporting these guys by buying merch, going to the shows, autograph signings etc. Y'all should be thanking the fangirls.

The WWE (and The Shield themselves) know that the fangirl-base for them is massive and that's probably a big reason why there's a lot of little hints of sexin' it up and putting them out there media wise. And as for this thread, can we stop with the "YOU'RE DERAILING FROM THE RASSLIN!!1!1" nonsense? As most of us have said a million times before, there is just as much vagina-fanning over their butts as there is over their matches, so stahp. I'm beginning to think you guys are just mad because this is the one spot on the forum that isn't a testosterone fueled circle-jerk. smdh at how basic you whiners are. No wonder all the splooging is reserved for The Shield.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> "I think this thread detracts from their talent" :lmao Nope, try again.
> 
> The funny thing is, people (lonely men) cry about fangirls, yet fail to acknowledge the fact that a huge part of that attraction comes from genuinely loving their wrestling work. It's not even comparable to creeps who salivate over the Divas and then make toilet break jokes whenever they're on TV. Sure, there are many nasty chicks in these wrestling fandoms, but at least they're actively supporting these guys by buying merch, going to the shows, autograph signings etc. Y'all should be thanking the fangirls.
> 
> The WWE (and The Shield themselves) know that the fangirl-base for them is massive and that's probably a big reason why there's a lot of little hints of sexin' it up and putting them out there media wise. And as for this thread, can we stop with the "YOU'RE DERAILING FROM THE RASSLIN!!1!1" nonsense? As most of us have said a million times before, there is just as much vagina-fanning over their butts as there is over their matches, so stahp. I'm beginning to think you guys are just mad because this is the one spot on the forum that isn't a testosterone fueled circle-jerk. smdh at how basic you whiners are. No wonder all the splooging is reserved for The Shield.


^^^^THIS!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

So we doing this again? Seems like clockwork there is some butthurt guy bitching about the thread being all sexual. 

WWE knows about the fangirls. That is a fact. They lurked this board, another major gossip board and tumblr. That is a fact. Why not capitalize off it? Same formula as 1 direction and twilight. 

Also, we have asked for WOM section many times now and the admins whatever the reason are will not give us one but it's ok for the men to make comments about the divas and post pics of the tits/asses? Miss me with that BS!

Now back our regularly schedule fapping:










:yum:


Those standees better be in stock during the Christmas season cause you know how I do! YAAASSSS


----------



## truk83

As I have said before, the fact that this topic has gone into nonsense for horny men, and women proves that there was never any reason to "believe" in The Shield. They never had a true point, and right now is the first real consistent story line that they have been in, and this group has been with the company for over a year on the main roster. Yes, individually there is talent among them. However, together they have done nothing, but the same thing week in, and week out. No big heel turn, no real leader, and it's like the WWE figured that three guys beating up good guys every week for no real reason other than to correct injustice. 

They can be "cool" looking, and have the talent that will make them special, but together there has been no substance to this Shield. Not a single background story behind these men other than Reigns being Rock's cousin. Nothing they have done has been remotely pioneering, or even to the least very entertaining. How long did it take for them to actually start cutting promos that actually made sense? What was there motive other than fixing injustice? They had nothing, and I think most of you know that, but who knows how old half of you are. I'll speak for myself, but a true fan would never dig The Shield mainly because this stable never had a story to come in with as opposed to...

The Wyatt Family. I'm not Wyatt Family mark, but in comparison these two stables are polar opposites. Why? The Wyatt Family came in with a build, a story, and a motive. Granted Bray rambles, and it typically sounds like bullshit. However, it furthers his character. Fans don't really give two shits what he is saying, it's the delivery. Bray knows how to deliver his character. The other two are also perfect because they say very little, and provide mystery. It makes sense that one of the three men wears a goat's mask. It makes sense that Luke Harper looks like a trucker. From the goat mask, to the trucker look, or the leader himself Bray Wyatt you can creatively tell them apart, and the other two haven't uttered a word yet. That's impressive.

Do The Wyatt's have flaws? Yes, Bray isn't great in the ring, and I can't always follow his promos. However, what they fail to do properly they overshadow with everything else. This is a real stable that has meaning even while it's losing a bit of steam at the moment due to the Corporation vs Bryan angle. The Shield never had this type of mood, and never really set a strong tone. Just look at the differences in entrances. The Wyatt Family entrance is far more epic, and delivers the feeling that it's supposed to deliver to the audience. Look, The Shield come from the crowd. If that's not a "face" type move I don't know what is. They are heels!!! Fans patting them on the back smiling, and when they debuted it was just random bullshit where Michael Cole had to tell the audience watching live on a PPV who they were, and where they were from as if a brief description gives them credibility. Such shit The Shield are.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I feel like I am stuck in the fucking matrix with you peoples complaining about our raining vaginas! Lol!


----------



## Continuum

thanks to the shield i dont care about the tag titles anymore.


----------



## NO!

truk83 said:


> As I have said before, the fact that this topic has gone into nonsense for horny men, and women proves that there was never any reason to "believe" in The Shield. They never had a true point, and right now is the first real consistent story line that they have been in, and this group has been with the company for over a year on the main roster. Yes, individually there is talent among them. However, together they have done nothing, but the same thing week in, and week out. No big heel turn, no real leader, and it's like the WWE figured that three guys beating up good guys every week for no real reason other than to correct injustice.
> 
> They can be "cool" looking, and have the talent that will make them special, but together there has been no substance to this Shield. Not a single background story behind these men other than Reigns being Rock's cousin. Nothing they have done has been remotely pioneering, or even to the least very entertaining. How long did it take for them to actually start cutting promos that actually made sense? What was there motive other than fixing injustice? They had nothing, and I think most of you know that, but who knows how old half of you are. I'll speak for myself, but a true fan would never dig The Shield mainly because this stable never had a story to come in with as opposed to...
> 
> The Wyatt Family. I'm not Wyatt Family mark, but in comparison these two stables are polar opposites. Why? The Wyatt Family came in with a build, a story, and a motive. Granted Bray rambles, and it typically sounds like bullshit. However, it furthers his character. Fans don't really give two shits what he is saying, it's the delivery. Bray knows how to deliver his character. The other two are also perfect because they say very little, and provide mystery. It makes sense that one of the three men wears a goat's mask. It makes sense that Luke Harper looks like a trucker. From the goat mask, to the trucker look, or the leader himself Bray Wyatt you can creatively tell them apart, and the other two haven't uttered a word yet. That's impressive.
> 
> Do The Wyatt's have flaws? Yes, Bray isn't great in the ring, and I can't always follow his promos. However, what they fail to do properly they overshadow with everything else. This is a real stable that has meaning even while it's losing a bit of steam at the moment due to the Corporation vs Bryan angle. The Shield never had this type of mood, and never really set a strong tone. Just look at the differences in entrances. The Wyatt Family entrance is far more epic, and delivers the feeling that it's supposed to deliver to the audience. Look, The Shield come from the crowd. If that's not a "face" type move I don't know what is. They are heels!!! Fans patting them on the back smiling, and when they debuted it was just random bullshit where Michael Cole had to tell the audience watching live on a PPV who they were, and where they were from as if a brief description gives them credibility. Such shit The Shield are.


Most of this is actually correct. I understand Wyatt's promos just fine though.


----------



## Asenath




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


>




Pink haired Dean could get it in. all. day. long.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

The fact that my on-topic post got just one response kind of proves a point though, right? Welp, I tried.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Pink haired Dean could get it in. all. day. long.


That's what I am saying!


----------



## cindel25

I have a request: I would like to see videos of Dean Ambrose being interviewed by women! Links please and thank you. 

This is strictly for research purpose as I have come into so new info. :yum:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> I have a request: I would like to see videos of Dean Ambrose being interviewed by women! Links please and thank you.
> 
> This is strictly for research purpose as I have come into so new info. :yum:


The only one I have seen so far is the one with those twin girls where he was giving her the rapest eyes lol.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> I have a request: I would like to see videos of Dean Ambrose being interviewed by women! Links please and thank you.
> 
> This is strictly for research purpose as I have come into so new info. :yum:




You cannot come in here and say you have new info and not say what it is....not nice!



but to help you out...he was interviewed by some chick at wrestlemania last year....that's all i got.


now please share...


now!


----------



## Asenath

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> The fact that my on-topic post got just one response kind of proves a point though, right? Welp, I tried.


Your one on topic post was not formatted so that it was understandable, though. I had to scroll back through 3 or 4 pages to get the gist of what you were saying. Maybe if you made more judicious use of quotes?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


>


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Lmao!! I love that movie!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Where are the Roman marks at? 

Who saw that spear he gave Ziggler on SD? :lmao "don't ever get up, DON'T EVER GET UP" :clap


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where are the Roman marks at?
> 
> Who saw that spear he gave Ziggler on SD? :lmao "don't ever get up, DON'T EVER GET UP" :clap


I think, for that brief moment, Reigns slipped the surly bonds of earth and actually figured out flight.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where are the Roman marks at?
> 
> Who saw that spear he gave Ziggler on SD? :lmao "don't ever get up, DON'T EVER GET UP" :clap


I believe in Roman Reigns.










...and the rest of The Shield. :side:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where are the Roman marks at?
> 
> Who saw that spear he gave Ziggler on SD? :lmao "don't ever get up, DON'T EVER GET UP" :clap


I'm not the biggest Roman fan (considering his wrestling skills are way under Ambrollins'). But his random war screams and one-liners give me life :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I always mark for the battle cry. :lol

@ManiacMichaelMyers I liked the one he did to Sheamus. Was insane.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

More Roman Randomness - 'I'll just wet up the hallway and give no fucks'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Aww man, that's some good footage right there. I assume a fan caught that, and if so, good thing it wasn't a crazy one. lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where are the Roman marks at?
> 
> Who saw that spear he gave Ziggler on SD? :lmao "don't ever get up, DON'T EVER GET UP" :clap


Reigns is my fav! I love his trash talking persona and his spears look legit badass. His match with D Bry was great and he has a crisp way of executing moves and looks more versatile than other WWE big guys like Ryback for example.


Man, there was some epic butt hurt going on a couple pages back. People writing dissertations and shit :lmao

Women find men attractive and talk about it. End of story. Sounding like a bunch of basement dwelling, never had a real relationship with a female, friendship or otherwise, everyone must live by my rules misogynistic mouth breathers.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Going back to the fangirl talk earlier regarding merchandise etc...

This gif sums everything up perfectly. Bitches love The Shield.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

This makes me think of Dean lol. I could see him doing something like this lol.









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Going back to the fangirl talk earlier regarding merchandise etc...
> 
> This gif sums everything up perfectly. Bitches love The Shield.


Can't even blame her. What would you do if Ambrose came up next to you and struck a pose like that? Actually,all things considered, she behaved herself quite well :clap



BaBy FireFly said:


> This makes me think of Dean lol. I could see him doing something like this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He totally would.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> This makes me think of Dean lol. I could see him doing something like this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ahah yes! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns is my fav! I love his trash talking persona and his spears look legit badass. His match with D Bry was great and he has a crisp way of executing moves and looks more versatile than other WWE big guys like Ryback for example.
> 
> 
> Man, there was some epic butt hurt going on a couple pages back. People writing dissertations and shit :lmao
> 
> Women find men attractive and talk about it. End of story. Sounding like a bunch of basement dwelling, never had a real relationship with a female, friendship or otherwise, everyone must live by my rules misogynistic mouth breathers.


lol I'm a dude obviously. But I know what goes down in this thread, and don't mind it. I just peek in when I see something mark worthy. :lol Amber will just kick the butthurt I assume and rightfully so.


----------



## Crozer




----------



## Cack_Thu

There is nothing spectacular about The Shield.If 3MB was handed the role of a serious corporate hounds of justice and getting booked seriously,they probably woulda fared much better.Individually,nobody stands out.Although,i must admit Dean Ambrose shows potential.The only thing that's really striking about them is that they are a bunch of heels! who more often then not overwhelm face! characters.

Bottom line is that anybody can pull off the role that Shield currently is undertaking.Take away any one member,insert NXT guys like Chris Hero,Mason Ryan,Enzo Amore etc and you get the same equation.All they do is overrun face! characters.Nothing special there.Average.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Crozer said:


>


That's one damn good interview... The image isn't too bad either. :cool2


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> Going back to the fangirl talk earlier regarding merchandise etc...
> 
> This gif sums everything up perfectly. Bitches love The Shield.


Fess up. Which one of y'all is this? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cack_Thu said:


> There is nothing spectacular about The Shield.If 3MB was handed the role of a serious corporate hounds of justice and getting booked seriously,they probably woulda fared much better.Individually,nobody stands out.Although,i must admit Dean Ambrose shows potential.The only thing that's really striking about them is that they are a bunch of heels! who more often then not overwhelm face! characters.
> 
> Bottom line is that anybody can pull off the role that Shield currently is undertaking.Take away any one member,insert NXT guys like Chris Hero,Mason Ryan,Enzo Amore etc and you get the same equation.All they do is overrun face! characters.Nothing special there.Average.


:lol Slater was already in a serious role with the Corre and Nexus and didn't seem all that intimidating. He's talented and has lots of character, but the Shield? We want to take the Shield seriously, not laugh at them at any given chance. And Enzo's character is far away from the Shield's, another bright talent, don't get me wrong

Not even gonna get started on Mason... 

just look back on their debut match at TLC, their diff styles is what made that match special, I just couldn't see anybody else bringing out something like that in that given situation.


----------



## Screwball

TROLOLOLOL


----------



## gothmog 3rd

The Shield needs a win over a big team soon. With the current environment I would suggest Bryan, Big Show and Mark henry/RVD. Punk is out as he is quite busy. I also think they should drop their titles and focus on the 3 man tag matches and their enforcer role. It's actally bad for business t have them as champions. Right now every fued is about the Corp vs anyone/everyone. It would be better if some feuds were between people not involved.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

gothmog 3rd said:


> The Shield needs a win over a big team soon. With the current environment I would suggest Bryan, Big Show and Mark henry/RVD. Punk is out as he is quite busy. I also think they should drop their titles and focus on the 3 man tag matches and their enforcer role. It's actally bad for business t have them as champions. Right now every fued is about the Corp vs anyone/everyone. It would be better if some feuds were between people not involved.


The Shield have build up so much cred that beating them now is something BIG. So now whoever actually takes the tag team titles or US title away from them, is gonna be made, and it's all up to whoever takes it from them to carry on. At that point, I believe the Shield will slowly begin to separate. Ambrose made need some legit build thou, because he hasn't had legit title defenses like Roman and Rollins have had.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I need Ambrose unhinged...this half crazy Ambrose is too much teasing...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eddie Ray said:


> I need Ambrose unhinged...this half crazy Ambrose is too much teasing...


Not yet.


----------



## Killmonger

I'm ready for them to split, tbh.

It feels like this group is holding Ambrose back. The stuff we've seen from him since their inception isn't even half of what he's capable of.


----------



## SubZero3:16

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *lol I'm a dude obviously. But I know what goes down in this thread, and don't mind it.* I just peek in when I see something mark worthy. :lol Amber will just kick the butthurt I assume and rightfully so.


That's because you're a normal, reasonable human being.




swagger_ROCKS said:


> The Shield have build up so much cred that beating them now is something BIG. So now whoever actually takes the tag team titles or US title away from them, is gonna be made, and it's all up to whoever takes it from them to carry on. At that point, I believe the Shield will slowly begin to separate. Ambrose made need some legit build thou, because he hasn't had legit title defenses like Roman and Rollins have had.


They're kinda chipping away with the Shield's cred by having Bryan beating them 3 on 1. We all know that 1 on 1 the shield can be defeated but 3 on 1, c'mon son not even Cena had the honours. Then they had Christian and the Usos beating them for the first time and that was plain stupid on a Creative level because it did nothing for either team. I still say I would've prefered if it had been Team Hell No and the Undertaker had the win and then they triple powerbombed him afterwards, but anyway what's done is done.

I think somehow the Corporation might cost them the tag titles and you slowly start to see the separation in the group.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, the Christian thing kinda sucked because they really had no payoff for that. That win lead to the awesome Ambrose promo on WWE.com but then that went nowhere. Then we realized it was so that Christian could build cred to face Rio, and that went nowhere as well. Christian got injured again and has been off tv for a bit. So yeah, can't help but agree a little there.


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao oh Wagg. B+ gif usage there. Almost one of us. _almost_

Regal on Ambrose, might be a slightly old interview though:



> Is there anyone who really stands out, though?
> "All the ones I’ve mentioned (Cesaro, Barrett, Bryan) are going to be big, big stars, but my personal pick – and I hope I don’t jinx him with this – is Dean Ambrose. People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do. He can be everybody’s perfect opponent, and I mean everybody, for the next 10 years. It doesn’t matter what role he’s playing, or whether the fans like him or not – he can be that guy. He’s just so good.
> 
> I spotted him as soon as he came to work here. He got put on the developmental TV just through one promo – they hadn’t even seen him wrestle. He was on it within a week, and then everyone was like, “Wow, he’s really good in the ring as well.” The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do. It’s the same as Daniel Bryan – he’s invaluable to this company.
> 
> There are a lot of flashes in the pan in this company, but there are only a few mainstays who can make a career out of it.”












I love hearing/reading Regal talk about Ambrose. You can just feel dat guy-love. I have a feeling it's never going to happen, but dear god I want to see Ambrose/Regal on the main roster. "The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do." The day The Ambrose is unleashed will be a beautiful day.



Ray Donovan said:


> I'm ready for them to split, tbh.
> 
> It feels like this group is holding Ambrose back. The stuff we've seen from him since their inception isn't even half of what he's capable of.


Not yet. You've gotta let the crazy come out in small chunks. We've seen bits and pieces of him being "eccentric" and that is only exacerbated by him being placed with the slightly more demure personalities of Rollins and Reigns. I don't think they're holding him back at all. Eventually his ego and crazy will explode and cause the group to implode. I definitely think for his character to become big, you need this kind of dynamic. Rushing a break-up won't help any of them. This angle really needs the slow burn.

And just in general, Ambrose is going to have an incredible singles career. When you think about the grand scheme of things, a year or two of being a part of The Shield (one of the best stables in a long time) is only a small part of it. We're going to get to see that full potential someday soon, but there's no rush.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao oh Wagg. B+ gif usage there. Almost one of us. _almost_
> 
> Regal on Ambrose, might be a slightly old interview though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing/reading Regal talk about Ambrose. You can just feel dat guy-love. I have a feeling it's never going to happen, but dear god I want to see Ambrose/Regal on the main roster. "The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do." The day The Ambrose is unleashed will be a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. You've gotta let the crazy come out in small chunks. We've seen bits and pieces of him being "eccentric" and that is only exacerbated by him being placed with the slightly more demure personalities of Rollins and Reigns. I don't think they're holding him back at all. Eventually his ego and crazy will explode and cause the group to implode. I definitely think for his character to become big, you need this kind of dynamic. Rushing a break-up won't help any of them. This angle really needs the slow burn.
> 
> And just in general, Ambrose is going to have an incredible singles career. When you think about the grand scheme of things, a year or two of being a part of The Shield (one of the best stables in a long time) is only a small part of it. We're going to get to see that full potential someday soon, but there's no rush.


Just had a funny thought. Can you picture about 10 years from now when they've all had their single careers and then there's a special Raw like Vince's 80th Birthday or something and they come out together in Shield gear for old time's sake like DX and all the yougins in the audience are like who and the adults are screaming their heads off :lmao And we're like " I remember when they first debut...good times."


----------



## JY57

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because you're a normal, reasonable human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're kinda chipping away with the Shield's cred by having Bryan beating them 3 on 1. We all know that 1 on 1 the shield can be defeated but 3 on 1, c'mon son not even Cena had the honours. Then they had Christian and the Usos beating them for the first time and that was plain stupid on a Creative level because it did nothing for either team. I still say I would've prefered if it had been Team Hell No and the Undertaker had the win and then they triple powerbombed him afterwards, but anyway what's done is done.
> 
> I think somehow the Corporation might cost them the tag titles and you slowly start to see the separation in the group.


wasn't Orton, Kane, & Bryan (getting the pin/submission) on the June 14th edition of Smackdown their first loss as a unit?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

> People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do


That's it. Right there. I believe that for quite a bit of talent as well, but since the topic is Ambrose, I agree with him. Although I haven't truly seen what Ambrose is honestly capable of, but the hype and a few stuff that I've seen till now have proven he can be BIG. Cm Punk and DB once given the ball have proven so as well.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JY57 said:


> wasn't Orton, Kane, & Bryan (getting the pin/submission) on the June 14th edition of Smackdown their first loss as a unit?


Nope. The memory wouldn't have been so painful it was. I distinctly remember Lillian saying over and over how this was the first time the Shield has been defeated and it was by The Usos and Christian.


----------



## Clique

^
That announcement happened but it was The Shield vs. Bryan, Orton, and Kane back in June:







On that note, the Best of Raw & SD 2013 DVD should be loaded with quality Shield TV matches. They have had a plenty this year especially involving Bryan I'll say.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> I love hearing/reading Regal talking about Ambrose.
> You can just feel dat guy-love. I have a feeling it's never going to happen, but dear god I want to see Ambrose/Regal on the main roster. "The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do." The day The Ambrose is unleashed will be a beautiful day.


I also fucking love to hear Regal talking about Ambrose, it's so so awesome. 
It's always like Regal has a bit of an obsession for Ambrose and I love it so much. 
No kayfabe passion, no fake marking. It's all pure true feelings.
And he's exactly as excited and curious what will happen with him, once he's on his own, as we are. (If not even more.)

That's why I hope for an Ambrose/Regal feud too. 
I know it happend once, but I don't care. 
It was pure Excellencia, it was first class, it was outstanding.
Ambrose can express fucking everything like it's real and Regal with his little crush on him...
It would be fantastic. Just fantastic.

As I wrote once, I hope Regal saying on commentary he has the feeling Ambrose will end his career some day, will come true. 
I would be so thankful that I'd give this feud every feeling and emotion that I have and let it suck me dry mentally like there's no tomorrow.



> Nope. The memory wouldn't have been so painful it was. I distinctly remember Lillian saying over and over how this was the first time the Shield has been defeated and it was by The Usos and Christian.


I thought that too but after looking it up: 

Shield vs. Kane/Bryan/Orton 





(DUDE LOOK AT THAT ROLLINS RKO AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark: )

Shield vs. Usos&Christian





I had in my mind that Lillian mentioned that on the Christian/Usos match over and over too, but seems like it was the other match lol... :lmao

Edit: Ninja'd enaldo


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I also fucking love to hear Regal talking about Ambrose, it's so so awesome.
> It's always like Regal has a bit of an obsession for Ambrose and I love it so much.
> No kayfabe passion, no fake marking. It's all pure true feelings.
> And he's exactly as excited and curious what will happen with him, once he's on his own, as we are. (If not even more.)
> 
> That's why I hope for an Ambrose/Regal feud too.
> I know it happend once, but I don't care.
> It was pure Excellencia, it was first class, it was outstanding.
> Ambrose can express fucking everything like it's real and Regal with his little crush on him...
> It would be fantastic. Just fantastic.
> 
> As I wrote once, I hope Regal saying on commentary he has the feeling Ambrose will end his career some day, will come true.
> I would be so thankful that I'd give this feud every feeling and emotion that I have and let it suck me dry mentally like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that too but after looking it up:
> 
> Shield vs. Kane/Bryan/Orton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DUDE LOOK AT THAT ROLLINS RKO AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark: )
> 
> Shield vs. Usos&Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had in my mind that Lillian mentioned that on the Christian/Usos match over and over too, but seems like it was the other match lol... :lmao
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd enaldo


:lmao, Why are our memories so screwy? I feel better now


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Asenath said:


> Your one on topic post was not formatted so that it was understandable, though. I had to scroll back through 3 or 4 pages to get the gist of what you were saying. Maybe if you made more judicious use of quotes?


Haha, all you needed to do was read the original post a page back from the second post. It was common sense stuff. But yeah, it's whatever.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Just now saw Smackdown, damn the Shield just owns it every time. Loved that gauntlet match and the tag match at the end was great. When they break up, it will be great but I will miss seeing those guys kick ass together. Like someone said on SD, their ego is as an unit, it's hard to foresee any of them turning on the others. They are a tight knit group and have amazing chemistry in the ring together.

I'm also predicting their breakup will either be at WM 30 or perhaps at the Rumble, leading to something at 30.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Slowhand said:


> Just now saw Smackdown, damn the Shield just owns it every time. Loved that gauntlet match and the tag match at the end was great. When they break up, it will be great but I will miss seeing those guys kick ass together. Like someone said on SD, their ego is as an unit, it's hard to foresee any of them turning on the others. They are a tight knit group and have amazing chemistry in the ring together.
> 
> I'm also predicting their breakup will either be at WM 30 or perhaps at the Rumble, leading to something at 30.


They were boss on SD. Seriously, they all have such a strong presence. I really never tire of watching them in the ring, ever and I know that's going to continue.

They still have some mileage in them as regards to breaking up. Like you said, WM 30 most likely. 

As for all this Ambrose/Regal love... Can't deal










In all seriousness, I love how much Regal has his back (not that he needs people looking out for him because his talent definitely does the talking, but no doubt it's nice nonetheless).


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I do not want to see the Shield break up any time soon. 
They are just too epic together.
Loved the gauntlet match on SD as well.


----------



## cindel25

They will never break up. Move on folks!


----------



## CastielIsGod

cindel25 said:


> They will never break up. Move on folks!


I like the Shield, but i think it's time for a break up, or at least a face turn, they are preety stale and them just being the corporations lackeys doesn't work imo, it gives them quite a cheap feeling, and plus D bry need some support against the corporation, so i think a face turn would work in this storyline.




this preety much sums it up


----------



## PUNKY

CastielIsGod said:


> I like the Shield, but i think it's time for a break up, or at least a face turn, they are preety stale and them just being the corporations lackeys doesn't work imo, it gives them quite a cheap feeling, and plus D bry need some support against the corporation, so i think a face turn would work in this storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this preety much sums it up


i have feeling they will probably turn face at survivor series by turning on the corporation. it fits in well with it being their 1 year anniversary to debuting but i'm not sure if the shield as faces would work to be honest...


----------



## CastielIsGod

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i have feeling they will probably turn face at survivor series by turning on the corporation. it fits in well with it being their 1 year anniversary to debuting but i'm not sure if the shield as faces would work to be honest...


If they sided with Bryan it would work easily, they we're already getting pops before the corporation anyway, and if they give Ambrose the chance to cut promos about how they we're blinded and what they we're doing wasn't justice, but they now stand for what is right, i can see the turn being quite successfull.


----------



## Blommen

you just don't turn ambrose face... He's such a magnificent heel that turning him face would be a massive waste. Let the other two turn sure, but ambrose should remain heel. The only way i can abide a face turn for Ambrose would be if it was to set up some huge betrayal storylinee.


----------



## Asenath

The Shield already gets face pops, has the whole time they've been together. They're only getting any real heat because they're doing terrible things to people we love. Before that, when they were just running through the locker room buckwild, people loved it.

And I don't think turning on the Corporation is as much a face turn as it is going rogue. The faces won't trust them, the heels will find them vulnerable without the sheltering palm of HHH holding them safely. They'll be in an us vs. the world situation, which will make for great TV.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Blommen said:


> you just don't turn ambrose face... He's such a magnificent heel that turning him face would be a massive waste. Let the other two turn sure, but ambrose should remain heel. The only way i can abide a face turn for Ambrose would be if it was to set up some huge betrayal storylinee.


Has he is now it's a even bigger waste, and if Shield is face their breakup will give Ambrose a heel turn in the future, wich if their heel, the breakup will be just meh...


----------



## Eulonzo

How about they don't turn face at all?


----------



## CastielIsGod

Eulonzo said:


> How about they don't turn face at all?


Well, something about them has to change, i know the girls in here still like them and all, but it is not because of their booking. Right now they are super stale and in my opinion, even though i'm a big fan of all three guys, especially Ambrose, they are bringing my interest in the show down along with the whole corporation angle. At least with either a Shield breakup or faceturn, something would happen in this angle that is not triple H screwing Bryan, or Bryan getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Blommen

CastielIsGod said:


> Has he is now it's a even bigger waste, and if Shield is face their breakup will give Ambrose a heel turn in the future, wich if their heel, the breakup will be just meh...


I partially agree that something needs to happen with them soon, and definitely before the end of the year but i just can't imagine the Shield working as faces. Rollins? Hell yeah. Roman? Maybe. Dean? No. them all at the same time? No chance in hell. I'd rather like to see Dean exclude Seth from the group and then later have Roman turn his back on him, like i happened with HHH and Randy and Batista in evolution and use that as a template for how they should handle the break up.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I honestly don't ever see them turning face as a unit, maybe tweener, but they will definitely keep heel-ish elements within their characters.

If anyone will turn face it will be Rollins and I imagine him undertaking some sort of espionage/mole type role to rot the corporation from the inside out. Probably won't ever happen though but just an idea.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Blommen said:


> I partially agree that something needs to happen with them soon, and definitely before the end of the year but i just can't imagine the Shield working as faces. Rollins? Hell yeah. Roman? Maybe. Dean? No. them all at the same time? No chance in hell. I'd rather like to see Dean exclude Seth from the group and then later have Roman turn his back on him, like i happened with HHH and Randy and Batista in evolution and use that as a template for how they should handle the break up.


I don't get why people think Ambrose wouldn't be a good face, not all faces have to be like Cena and sheamus you know? The pops they were getting before joining the corporation, in my opinion, show clearly they can work as a face, they wouldn't have to change much, and they just would have to apply real justice, instead of their own perception of it. Plus, at the end of the face run, Ambrose can turn heel and it will actually mean something.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CastielIsGod said:


> I don't get why people think Ambrose would be a good face, not all faces have to be like Cena and sheamus you know? The pops they were getting before joining the corporation, in my opinion, show clearly they can work as a face, they wouldn't have to change much, and they just would have to apply real justice, instead of their own perception of it. Plus, at the end of the face run, Ambrose can turn heel and it will actually mean something.


He would most likely be more of an anti-hero type face.


----------



## Shenroe

CastielIsGod said:


> I don't get why people think Ambrose would be a good face, not all faces have to be like Cena and sheamus you know? The pops they were getting before joining the corporation, in my opinion, show clearly they can work as a face, they wouldn't have to change much, and they just would have to apply real justice, instead of their own perception of it. Plus, at the end of the face run, Ambrose can turn heel and it will actually mean something.


I agree, is anything the current product has shown that you can be face AND badass.


----------



## Eulonzo

CastielIsGod said:


> Well, something about them has to change, i know the girls in here still like them and all, but it is not because of their booking. Right now they are super stale and in my opinion, even though i'm a big fan of all three guys, especially Ambrose, they are bringing my interest in the show down along with the whole corporation angle. At least with either a Shield breakup or faceturn, something would happen in this angle that is not triple H screwing Bryan, or Bryan getting his ass kicked.


Good point.

I'd rather them breakup (which would most likely equal one of them turning face) instead of turning face on the Corporation.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> The Shield already gets face pops, has the whole time they've been together. They're only getting any real heat because they're doing terrible things to people we love. Before that, when they were just running through the locker room buckwild, people loved it.
> 
> And I don't think turning on the Corporation is as much a face turn as it is going rogue. The faces won't trust them, the heels will find them vulnerable without the sheltering palm of HHH holding them safely. They'll be in an us vs. the world situation, which will make for great TV.


THIS!!! They will be the perfect anti-heros.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Whoever said anti-heroes stole the words from my mouth. This + a feud with the Real USA has to happen.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Going back to the fangirl talk earlier regarding merchandise etc...
> 
> This gif sums everything up perfectly. Bitches love The Shield.





he totally noticed her too which is why he rubbed his hand against his chin to stop himself from cracking up. true story. lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

knowing Dean, he was loving that moment XD


...I know I would...


----------



## Delbusto

Sorry for the abundance of sound effects.


----------



## MoneyInc

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> he totally noticed her too which is why he rubbed his hand against his chin to stop himself from cracking up. true story. lol


hahahha man. It gets no better than Ambrose and his manurism's. I need to join yall in this thread. The show has gotten so much better since the addition of the Shield it is ridiculous. 

As everyone says Ambrose is flat out a natural heel. The Anti Hero thing is true too but they are a little bit more in heel mode right now until they make some kind of face turn against the corporation. But still, Anti Hero works because they are bad guys that you want to cheer because they are so damn cool.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

MoneyInc said:


> hahahha man. It gets no better than Ambrose and his manurism's. *I need to join yall in this thread*. The show has gotten so much better since the addition of the Shield it is ridiculous.
> 
> As everyone says Ambrose is flat out a natural heel. The Anti Hero thing is true too but they are a little bit more in heel mode right now until they make some kind of face turn against the corporation. But still, Anti Hero works because they are bad guys that you want to cheer because they are so damn cool.



Welcome to the thread. We brought the mini van so there's enough room for everyone!











Look at Dean gettin shot gun, sexy bastard.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Welcome to the thread. We brought the mini van so there's enough room for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Dean gettin shot gun, sexy bastard.


That video made me laugh with dean doing a twirl and then runs and jumps in the car...he's so extra lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> That video made me laugh with dean doing a twirl and then runs and jumps in the car...he's so extra lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's just showing his specialness :lol




> After Big Show leaves the Stage, a Triple-Threat match for the United States Championship follows. Bo Dallas vs Fandango vs Dean Ambrose (c). *Dean Ambrose is seen mimicking Fandango’s moves at several points throughout the match.* In the end, Bo Dallas executes a corner springboard bulldog on Fandango but is quickly rolled up for the pin by Ambrose. Winner: Ambrose.


So... Yeah.... Please tell me someone took a video of this. :lmao


----------



## tbp82

The Shields breakup won't happen until WWE feels that Roman Reigns is ready to carry the main event torch that he's being groomed for. I like that they are using The Shield as a way to get Roman Reigns ready for the main event but they are doing it subtle enough that it isn't obvious that Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are being used to help Roman out. Reigns always gets his big moves in, he's yet to take a submission or pinfall loss. Just take a look at the gauntlet from Friday Night his spear pinned the first three Ambrose got the one over Kofi and then with Roman out of the action RVD dominates the other two. I don't know if it will be Roman winning the Rumble or somehow becoming a contender to Ambrose's title but when The Shield breakup happens it will be the end of a great group Ambrose and Rollins will have done a masterful job of preparing WWE's next golden boy and Roman Reigns *opportunity* to take a main event spot will begin.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> He's just showing his specialness :lol


That he is LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> The Shields breakup won't happen until WWE feels that Roman Reigns is ready to carry the main event torch that he's being groomed for. I like that they are using The Shield as a way to get Roman Reigns ready for the main event but they are doing it subtle enough that it isn't obvious that Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are being used to help Roman out. Reigns always gets his big moves in, he's yet to take a submission or pinfall loss. Just take a look at the gauntlet from Friday Night his spear pinned the first three Ambrose got the one over Kofi and then with Roman out of the action RVD dominates the other two. I don't know if it will be Roman winning the Rumble or somehow becoming a contender to Ambrose's title but when The Shield breakup happens it will be the end of a great group Ambrose and Rollins will have done a masterful job of preparing WWE's next golden boy and Roman Reigns *opportunity* to take a main event spot will begin.


They even refused to feed him to a red hot bryan last week lol. There must be VERY high expectatons regarding Reigns


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tbp82 said:


> The Shields breakup won't happen until WWE feels that Roman Reigns is ready to carry the main event torch that he's being groomed for. I like that they are using The Shield as a way to get Roman Reigns ready for the main event but they are doing it subtle enough that it isn't obvious that Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins are being used to help Roman out. Reigns always gets his big moves in, he's yet to take a submission or pinfall loss. Just take a look at the gauntlet from Friday Night his spear pinned the first three Ambrose got the one over Kofi and then with Roman out of the action RVD dominates the other two. I don't know if it will be Roman winning the Rumble or somehow becoming a contender to Ambrose's title but when The Shield breakup happens it will be the end of a great group Ambrose and Rollins will have done a masterful job of preparing WWE's next golden boy and Roman Reigns *opportunity* to take a main event spot will begin.



I'm hoping the break up happens later rather than sooner. I think they all have more to accomplish within the group. If each one started individually they'd get lost in the shuffle. Roman is definitely getting better and better, his match with DB is a perfect example of that. I think all 3 together are helping hide the flaws all 3 still have while at the same time giving them time to develop their strengths more and work on their weaknesses without it being obvious. The Shield is easily the best booking by the WWE in 2013.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> He's just showing his specialness :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... Yeah.... Please tell me someone took a video of this. :lmao




This is all I could find. Not the best video plus I don't see Dean do anything special and it's pretty easy to pinpoint where he is at all times since he's wearing all black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDXb0dSSf5Q


----------



## IWCMember

The Shield are becoming stale. I understand people still like them because of Dean Ambrose but come on guys they suck now and theyre boring.


----------



## Screwball

IWCMember said:


> The Shield are becoming stale. I understand people still like them because of Dean Ambrose but come on guys they suck now and theyre boring.


There was nothing stale about that Gauntlet match last Friday.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Tobit said:


> There was nothing stale about that Gauntlet match last Friday.


Yeah, we had never seen 3 on 1 beatdowns before.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

IWCMember said:


> The Shield are becoming stale. I understand people still like them because of Dean Ambrose but come on guys they suck now and theyre boring.


They really aren't, they just need promo/mic time to showcase character development.


----------



## SonoShion

I don't watch Smackdown but has Dean had some mic time? Backstage segment or anything? 

I'm slowly getting angry at them holding back Dean's golden mouth. At least at RAW.


----------



## PUNKY

SonoShion said:


> I don't watch Smackdown but has Dean had some mic time? Backstage segment or anything?
> 
> I'm slowly getting angry at them holding back Dean's golden mouth.


no not really apart from one backstage seg last week when he randomly started singing about ziggler...:lmao
think someone posted the link a few pages back.


----------



## SonoShion

I can't seem to find it. Can someone post a link?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SonoShion said:


> I can't seem to find it. Can someone post a link?


http://vimeo.com/74608032

Enjoy! :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

SonoShion said:


> I can't seem to find it. Can someone post a link?


can't find it anywhere at the moment, i'll post later if i have any luck searching for it. EDIT thanks tylermoxreigns


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao

Thanks guys. Dean is the f'n man.


----------



## Bushmaster

Confused about the 11 on 3 match but we'll see what happens. I doubt HHH would actually have the Shield get destroyed here.


----------



## animus

SoupBro said:


> Confused about the 11 on 3 match but we'll see what happens. I doubt HHH would actually have the Shield get destroyed here.


I expect some swerve here.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Seeds planted for a face turn?


----------



## cindel25

Swerve = Yes

Face turn= No! No! No!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

IWCMember said:


> The Shield *are* becoming stale..



The Shield *were* stale.After becoming henchmen for HHH,they are my third biggest reason to watch Raw/SD


----------



## imthemountie

Was that opening segment the start of a face turn for Shield


----------



## imthemountie

Cole and King def seem to be hinting at upcoming dissension between Shield/HHH


----------



## Bushmaster

Roman Reigns looking like a fucking beast here :mark: those 2 spears were amazing.

Another spear :mark::mark::mark::mark: Ryder gone


----------



## Eulonzo

Roman Reigns wrecking shop. :mark: They really know how to make him look like a monster in that ring.


----------



## Bushmaster

I gotta say i'm becoming a fan of Roman. Still like Seth over everyone in the Shield but he has looked fantastic the last couple weeks. He looked amazing tonight in defeat. His spears look fucking epic on whoever he does it on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys Roman got his first pin tonight and it was by a damn Uso.










If you'll excuse me, I need to be alone right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys Roman got his first pin tonight and it was by a damn Uso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to be alone right now.


Now now there everything's going to be all right.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Anyhoo, The Shield to turn on the Corporation at Battleground? The commentary seemed to be planting the seeds (okay whacking us over the head with a shovel) for an incoming turn.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

HOLY SHIT BALLS :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Roman Reigns is a beast. DEM SPEARS. He leaps into them like a motherf***er 

Feel like we should start a #PrayForRollins every week. Fearing for his bloody safety now. Dude takes every single bump and then some. How he sells Bryan's finisher, makes it that much more badass.

Strong promo. This is what we need. CHARACTER PROGRESSION. They were pissed with the decision but stood their ground as always. :mark: 

Rhodes' attacking them HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:

They are gonna turn, whether its Battleground or HIAC... It'll happen

IN B4 THE COMMENT ABOUT AMBROSE'S EARRING (lol fangirls be tripping about that shit, dude its not new. REPPING HWA DAYS)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys Roman got his first pin tonight and it was by a damn Uso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I need to be alone right now.


He's taking one for the fam though. It's okay cuz :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Now now there everything's going to be all right.


But..but... I thought they were protecting him so that his first loss would be from somebody important. Not from a team who up to this day I can't tell who's Jimmy or Jeffrey.


----------



## cindel25

Thanksgiving is going to be fun with Roman and the Usos.

Sethie should have just offer BJs so he wouldn't get beat down.

What the hell was Dean doing? What the hell was that Ambrose!? Really.....


----------



## CALΔMITY

I can see a turn on the corporation as well. I'm looking forward to how things will shift.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I'm thinking the ref not DQ'ing the faces for attacking Rollins all at once will come into play next week. HHH will probably end up firing him or something and he'll get a beatdown courtesy of The Shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> But..but... I thought they were protecting him so that his first loss would be from somebody important. Not from a team who up to this day I can't tell who's Jimmy or Jeffrey.


Would you rather it have been done by Rhyder? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Would you rather it have been done by Rhyder? :lmao


That's not even funny :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's not even funny :side:


Just hoping it would ease your pain a little. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

i'm feeling generous and the Shield have been awesome as of late expect some Shield rep :reigns :rollins :ambrose

Glad Rollins used the Blackout. Really think he should use it more often over the flying knee to the head. But awesome match tonight, Shield looked very strong especially Roman. Curious to see what happens next week because im confused why HHH would put them in that position.


----------



## Joseph92

After tonight I think they might have them self-implode, feud with each other, and move on to singles competition.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I didn't get to see the first 40 minutes of Raw, but I theorize that maybe it was an attempt by the corporation to boast about how strong they actually are by their lapdogs overcoming the locker room. (In a sense)


----------



## What A Maneuver

Kind of cool they let Seth be the last eliminated. Shook things up, since they're always having him as the fall guy. I'm a bit surprised Reigns was pinned for the first time on a random Raw by random guys. 

A turn against HHH does feel like it's around the corner. If so, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> i'm feeling generous and the Shield has been awesome as of late expect some Shield rep :reigns :rollins :ambrose
> 
> Glad Rollins used the Blackout. Really think he should use it more often over the flying knee to the head. But awesome match tonight, Shield looked very strong especially Roman. Curious to see what happens next week because im confused why HHH would put them in that position.


I think it all has to do with Triple H's phrasing. Remember what he said about The Shield running all over the WWE in the past year. He wasn't praising them, he was setting them up. He was reminding them that this is *his* yard. They gotta bow down, bow down to the king!


----------



## Waffelz

Usos are the #1 contenders. Makes sense.


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think it all has to do with Triple H's phrasing. Remember what he said about The Shield running all over the WWE in the past year. He wasn't praising them, he was setting them up. He was reminding them that this is *his* yard. They gotta bow down, bow down to the king!


But they have bowed down to the King? They have been Corporate security for weeks, it not like they showed any moments where they disagreed with anything HHH or Steph had them do. They were going to murder Dusty last week cuz Steph said so.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> But they have bowed down to the King? They have been Corporate security for weeks, it not like they showed any moments where they disagreed with anything HHH or Steph had them do. They were going to murder Dusty last week cuz Steph said so.


No, that's what I mean what it's leading up to. That Triple H will tell them that he's the big dog around here and that they have to bow to him. And as we all know, Ambrose ain't bowing down to anyone.


----------



## superuser1

Everyone asking for the Shield to turn against HHH. Why would they pull the trigger so quickly? I mean this Coporation storyline just started. One thing I do know though is that Im getting tired of seeing them lose to Bryan all the damn time and tonight's 3 vs 11 handicap match made no sense at all. I mean aren't HHH suppose to protect these guys since they're a part of his stable?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BLACKOUT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

If for some odd reason The Shield are suddenly brought down to the ring as "protection" during the Orton/Bryan match at Battleground, they're definitely screwing over HHH so Bryan wins the belt.


----------



## SubZero3:16

superuser1 said:


> Everyone asking for the Shield to turn against HHH. Why would they pull the trigger so quickly? I mean this Coporation storyline just started. One thing I do know though is that Im getting tired of seeing them lose to Bryan all the damn time and tonight's 3 vs 11 handicap match made no sense at all. I mean aren't HHH suppose to protect these guys since they're a part of his stable?


fpalm THIS is why they would turn against Triple H. He keeps on putting them in matches where the odds are not in their favour and doesn't send in any reinforcements but they have to be protection for Orton.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean with an earring can still get it in...all...day...long.


----------



## ABrown

All this talk of turning and splitting up is WAY too premature. It's obvious tonight Trips and Steph were trying to act like they were fair, so they threw the Shield to the wolves to appease the roster. That doesn't mean they're done with the Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

Would be interesting if HHH and Steph started having the Wyatts do their dirty work over the Shield. They did have them destroy Ryder and Gabriel on SD.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That would be interesting, I agree. But I'm not sure they cut the Kane angle just yet.

Roman and Rollins did WORK in the handicap match. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## NO!

SoupBro said:


> Would be interesting if HHH and Steph started having the Wyatts do their dirty work over the Shield. They did have them destroy Ryder and Gabriel on SD.


Wouldn't be a bad way to set up The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family for Wrestlemania.


----------



## ABrown

SoupBro said:


> Would be interesting if HHH and Steph started having the Wyatts do their dirty work over the Shield. They did have them destroy Ryder and Gabriel on SD.


That'd be terrible imo. The Shield look and act the part of corporate security/enforcers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That's true. Wyatts just aren't hyping at the moment, and are an easily avoidable segment atm imo. But I'm more than willing to be patient. Many things are happening atm.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

There's no way The Shield is going to first take the beating for Randy Orton like they did last week, or take the massacre that happened tonight without doing something about it. That would make them look so weak if they were just being made examples of by Stephanie and Triple H by doing what's best for business. But I feel like turning them face to go against the corporation would be so wrong. There are hardly any good heels in the WWE now. And if The Shield left the corporation then Steph and Triple H would be the only ones left. It's way too early in the storyline for it to be over yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If Ambrose loses the title on SD. I believe Ambrose will snap, and somebody will bleed. :side:


----------



## deathslayer

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If Ambrose loses the title on SD. I believe Ambrose will snap, and somebody will bleed. :side:


I actually was kind of hoping that would happen

Ambrose needs to snap now. Imagine him going nuts and cuts a promo :mark:


----------



## CM Jewels

SubZero3:16 said:


> No, that's what I mean what it's leading up to. That Triple H will tell them that he's the big dog around here and that they have to bow to him. And as we all know, Ambrose ain't bowing down to anyone.


I missed the last hour of RAW but in that one backstage segment with Edge, Dean looked like he was Hunter's "boy".


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

A camcorder video return :mark:
Wait, does that mean someone from WWE Creative read my post?


----------



## Quasi Juice

It still surprises me how strong they keep booking The Shield. Sure they lost on RAW but they went 3 on 11 and were booked strong. On Smackdown they were featured heavily too. They all have a title and have gotten plenty of clean wins despite being cocky heels. They'll probably start a break-up angle after Survivor Series though.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's true. Wyatts just aren't hyping at the moment, and are an easily avoidable segment atm imo. But I'm more than willing to be patient. Many things are happening atm.


Wyatt still gets a big pop every time his music hits. Give him a proper storyline and he'll be over again, but they don't fit with The Shield IMO. They should avoid each other.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Shield and the Wyatts are HHH guys, they will be booked strong and somewhat proper. Pretty sure HHH came to Rollin's aid when he got in some heat as well.


----------



## leeblue

I can see a big heel turn coming here, the shield will get pissed off being the hhh lapdogs and just start going against the corporate ideals.....


----------



## SubZero3:16

When the Shield turns against the corporation it doesn't necessarily mean a face turn. It could mean the shield running wild and taking out everybody face and heel because they are fed up and want to destroy the company.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DIS GUY THOUGH... Bringing out the classic 'i'll blow a kiss' move. 


































You really made it dude :lmao


----------



## Pojko

Remember when so many people thought that Roman Reigns was the odd man out of the group? That he lacked the charisma of Ambrose and in-ring skills of Rollins? Now that guy is the star of the group. It makes me smile.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> When the Shield turns against the corporation it doesn't necessarily mean a face turn. It could mean the shield running wild and taking out everybody face and heel because they are fed up and want to destroy the company.


True, but I can see the casuals cheering and treating a move like that as a face turn.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

I marked at Reigns eliminating 3 people in a row with epic spears. What a beast.


----------



## Screwball

Thoroughly enjoyed the 11-on-3 handicap, everybody involved had a chance shine and there was something special in the air when Titus O'Neil and Roman Reigns collided. Usually, the discontent that the Shield exhibited leads to something however it appears that the Rhodes family still has unfinished business with the trio which kind of nullifies the possibility of a Shield revolt at this juncture.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

A PROMO. :mark:

Reigns is a f'n BEAST. Those spears on Ryder, Gabriel and Titus were just :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose' and Rollins' reaction when Reigns got eliminated was pretty hilarious :


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> DIS GUY THOUGH... Bringing out the classic 'i'll blow a kiss' move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really made it dude :lmao


LOL! He looked like he had an vandetta with his bag...hes like "get in there you mother fucker"! Lol and lol at blowing a kiss lol. Where is this video? Lol.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

If anybody from Shield becomes a babyface,I hope it's Roman Reigns.He is the badass that WWE badly needs


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns was like Oprah.

You get a spear.
You get a spear.
You get a spear.

EVERYONE GETS A SPEAR!


----------



## TankOfRate

I was legit shocked when Reigns ate the first pin. And then Rollins being the last one standing. I'm really interested in where they're going with this. Their segments last night were great and we got some awesome development.

Also, I found it interesting to see WWE put across quite clearly the ways in which they value each individual member. Ambrose is the promo guy and so was primarily responsible for the backstage promo they cut; Rollins is the wrestling guy so they put most of the ring work on his shoulders; Reigns is the big, tough spot guy so they put him over on commentary when he was in the ring with O'Neil and let him run roughshed throughout the match with his Spear. This stuff is obvious but it honestly surprises (and pleases) me to see how well they're running with this. The Shield has been booked well as a tandem, but more and more lately they're looking extremely strong individually. Feels like they're beginning to build up to the split.


----------



## ABrown

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> *There's no way The Shield is going to first take the beating for Randy Orton like they did last week, or take the massacre that happened tonight without doing something about it. That would make them look so weak if they were just being made examples of by Stephanie and Triple H by doing what's best for business.* But I feel like turning them face to go against the corporation would be so wrong. There are hardly any good heels in the WWE now. And if The Shield left the corporation then Steph and Triple H would be the only ones left. It's way too early in the storyline for it to be over yet.


They weren't being made example of. If you looked on the website yesterday, they made a big deal of the last time the roster walked out on Trips, so last night played right into that. They didn't want a repeat of that so Trips and Steph threw the roster a bone to look fair and balanced. I'd be willing to bet money next week it'll be back to business for the Shield.



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If anybody from Shield becomes a babyface,I hope it's Roman Reigns.He is the badass that WWE badly needs


Agreed. Reigns is the best member of the group imo. Still holding out hope that when the Shield finally dissolves, Reigns joins the Usos and makes a badass samoan stable where he's the leader.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Perhaps my brain could be in the gutter lol but for some reason when I heard dean call themselves studs, I automatically thought of the horses that are called studs that are used for mating purposes LOL!


----------



## Eddie Ray

again i'm going to cool down the Reigns fans. whether he could handle being completely solo is something yet to be seen. for him to fully succeed he needs to be able to support himself in all areas.

Ambrose can, obviously. he wrestles rather well (and uniquely) although he needs to manage his pacing a tiny bit more, is a star on the mic and has a way of commanding a crowd

Seth is a 5* ring general with universal appeal and a decent babyface mic presence that works for getting pops. it still needs work but its passable (and better than his heel mic work which comes off as forced sometimes IMO)

Reigns will be in a rookie again once thrust into full time singles competition. its a completely different ball game and you can't hide your weaknesses anymore. we've seen hopefuls before flounder in singles even if they excelled in tag team scenarios. throwing around a few spears is great and all but he can't carry himself for his whole career on it.

sorry for being a Debby Downer but some people are getting way ahead of themselves.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Perhaps my brain could be in the gutter lol but for some reason when I heard dean call themselves studs, I automatically thought of the horses that are called studs that are used for mating purposes LOL!


:lmao 

It just made me think of when a reporter wrote an article calling them studs (like the wrestling term meaning as in very skilled wrestler who stands out amongst their competitors, don't know why I "explained" it ignore me :lol) and people were bashing them in the comments so badly about their looks. :lol Pretty much how tumblr was last night "OH MY GAWD DEY ARE STUDS YOU RIGHT DEAN Z0MG!11!!!1!" :lmao




TankOfRate said:


> *I was legit shocked when Reigns ate the first pin.* And then Rollins being the last one standing. I'm really interested in where they're going with this. Their segments last night were great and we got some awesome development.
> 
> Also, I found it interesting to see WWE put across quite clearly the ways in which they value each individual member. Ambrose is the promo guy and so was primarily responsible for the backstage promo they cut; Rollins is the wrestling guy so they put most of the ring work on his shoulders; Reigns is the big, tough spot guy so they put him over on commentary when he was in the ring with O'Neil and let him run roughshed throughout the match with his Spear. This stuff is obvious but it honestly surprises (and pleases) me to see how well they're running with this. The Shield has been booked well as a tandem, but more and more lately they're looking extremely strong individually. Feels like they're beginning to build up to the split.



I was shocked too. Damn the whole end segment was :mark: especially with Rhodes/Goldust coming from outta nowhere.

I have never snatched up my iPhone so badly in all my life to click onto the damn WWE App as I did last night when they kept cutting to commercial break during the match! Always in the bloody Shield matches they have a crap ton of commercials. 

Wasn't shocked at them having Rollins at the end. He's The Shield fall guy. As you said the ring general/worker out of the three. Also, like it has been discussed on here many times he's kinda adorable (excuse my girly here :lol) so you feel bad for him in someway when he is completely outnumbered or you know he going to bump like a bitch. 





Eddie Ray said:


> *again i'm going to cool down the Reigns fans. whether he could handle being completely solo is something yet to be seen. for him to fully succeed he needs to be able to support himself in all areas.*
> 
> Ambrose can, obviously. he wrestles rather well (and uniquely) although he needs to manage his pacing a tiny bit more, is a star on the mic and has a way of commanding a crowd
> 
> Seth is a 5* ring general with universal appeal and a decent babyface mic presence that works for getting pops. it still needs work but its passable (and better than his heel mic work which comes off as forced sometimes IMO)
> 
> Reigns will be in a rookie again once thrust into full time singles competition. its a completely different ball game and you can't hide your weaknesses anymore. we've seen hopefuls before flounder in singles even if they excelled in tag team scenarios. throwing around a few spears is great and all but he can't carry himself for his whole career on it.
> 
> sorry for being a Debby Downer but some people are getting way ahead of themselves.


Agree with the BIB (actually all of this post, you're on a roll with some great posts ER!) Promo's are his downfall. Last night I was so glad they didn't have Roman talk at all really. For me he kinda kills their momentum when he speaks (damn that harsh because he's not bad, I just don't particularly favour him talking).

Rollins had come on amazingly well though (he's still a stronger baby face). For me his delivery last night was some of the best we have seen out of him. 

And well, Ambrose, he's just sky high above everyone else isn't he? It plainly obvious to see. I've seen quite a lot of people knock his ring work, saying his matches haven't lived up to the hype (for me hype is the worst thing a wrestler can receive, someone is always going to get pissed off/disheartened about something), but it depends how you look at them. Last night I was so glad to see him bring in a little bit of psychology when he knocking the shit out of the injuries. I think it was Kofi whose arm he kept twisting/working on. That's the stuff I want to see, however not everyone does. Beating the shit outta people appeals to me more than power etc... Though Roman was a damn beast in the match. Like I said when he launches himself into those spears, _dammmmn_ son.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Spear Frenzy. Feat. R. Reigns


----------



## THANOS




----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose has great ring work for his character but hes no elite technician. he's a brawler but a good one, not just someone who is called a brawler to mask the fact that he sucks *cough* Sheamus *cough*.

I feel sorry for Ambrose, most of his poor matches have come from time constraints, mid match fuckery and bad opponents (lets be frank here, Kane is past it, he gave Ambrose and Wyatt bad matches, Kane works better in a tag where he is only relied on for power moves these days).

Ambrose v Ziggler was a great match (although having their match cut short mid-match by the ref led to a dodgy and rushed finish) with fantastic pacing (finish excluded) and brilliant psychology so he proved he could pull it out the hat if given time to show it. 

people can call me an indie mark for saying the members from the indies will see more success but thats down to practice. they have been doing this for years and have the experience that Reigns does not have. that naturally gives them an advantage in not so much as getting that initial push but maintaining interest which will keep managements interest on them for longer and get more long term investment. 

Take D Bry. his look etc didn't get him immediately pushed but his perseverance and skill has led him to more long term and worthwhile success, same could be argued for CM Punk and I expect that to also be relevant for Cesaro in the future. these guys were veterans going into the WWE.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THANOS said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Pumped/curious to see how well the whole coming through the crowd entrance will translate onto the game.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

THANOS said:


>


Why does Reigns look smaller than Ambrose and Rollins?


----------



## truk83

After last night, I think I am a bigger fan of Roman Reigns now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Why does Reigns look smaller than Ambrose and Rollins?


Clearly the only explanation for this is that the animations guy/games (wrestler) modeler is an indy mark  :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

Has anyone giffed the spears yet? :reigns


----------



## BehindYou

The important thing isn't who's going to be the most successful member of the group, it's that they are all growing.

It's very possible for a stable to get 1 guy over as the leader of the group but here we have 3 guys who could all go a long way.

This is why HHH is handling developmental and debuts and why the company is in good hands. He masterminded the last stable that managed to create multiple stars too afterall (Evolution)


----------



## BehindYou

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Why does Reigns look smaller than Ambrose and Rollins?


 Well Ambrose is in the foreground slightly and i think actually bigger than Reigns heightwise... or perhaps equal. Seem to remember 6ft4 though.


----------



## TeriAdele

Still can't get over that probably the most talked about thing from Raw last night was Dean's earring. Now people are questioning whether he's gay; people still hold onto stereotypes!!!

On a positive note; that spear from Reigns to Gabriel...WOW I want a GIF of that.


----------



## tbp82

Are the fans of Seth Rollins and especially Dean Ambrose secretly rooting against Roman Reigns? The fact that some here refuse to accept that Roman Reigns is showing potential to be not a guy in the WWE but the guy in the WWE is crazy to me. Reigns took yet another step in his career last night by coming across as the star in a match where he took a loss. That is one of the hardest things to achieve in wrestling. A lot of times when a wrestler is one a undefeated, never pinned etc... streak that first loss kills all momentum they had with Reigns last night it seems he might have even gained more respect. Couple that with his match against Bryan last week and for someone so new to the business he is obviously taking major strides. It seems like because Reigns is showing potential to be a main event star that is somehow an insult to Rollins and Ambrose. What if Reigns gets to the Rock's level does that mean that Ambrose can't be on the Rowdy Roddy Piper level and Rollins the CM Punk level? I'm just asking two questions. One why is Roman Reigns getting praise considered an insult to Rollins and especially Ambrose fans and Two What more does Roman Reigns have to do to get you guys to see that his potential is off the charts?


----------



## SubZero3:16

TeriAdele said:


> Still can't get over that probably the most talked about thing from Raw last night was Dean's earring. Now people are questioning whether he's gay; people still hold onto stereotypes!!!
> 
> On a positive note; that spear from Reigns to Gabriel...WOW I want a GIF of that.


To be honest, I didn't even notice the earring. I would have to see pics of it or something. Because you know, I busy watching the actual match.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reigns spear to Justin Gabriel (This is the only gif I've seen of the spears so far)


----------



## Bushmaster

Eddie Ray said:


> again i'm going to cool down the Reigns fans. whether he could handle being completely solo is something yet to be seen. for him to fully succeed he needs to be able to support himself in all areas.
> 
> Ambrose can, obviously. he wrestles rather well (and uniquely) although he needs to manage his pacing a tiny bit more, is a star on the mic and has a way of commanding a crowd
> 
> Seth is a 5* ring general with universal appeal and a decent babyface mic presence that works for getting pops. it still needs work but its passable (and better than his heel mic work which comes off as forced sometimes IMO)
> 
> Reigns will be in a rookie again once thrust into full time singles competition. its a completely different ball game and you can't hide your weaknesses anymore. we've seen hopefuls before flounder in singles even if they excelled in tag team scenarios. throwing around a few spears is great and all but he can't carry himself for his whole career on it.
> 
> sorry for being a Debby Downer but some people are getting way ahead of themselves.


Great post :clap Reigns has looked great but I still have Seth and Ambrose over him. Being a part of a table makes it so was for his weaknesses to be hidden. I'm not sure how he'd look as a solo player but I'm sure Dean and Seth could work solo because of their ring wok and I work. 

I'm a fan of Roman and he is improving but still get confused when ppl say he is the best of the bunch.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> To be honest, I didn't even notice the earring. I would have to see pics of it or something. Because you know, I busy watching the actual match.


If you follow twitter/tumblr whilst you watch you didn't even need to see it yourself because people were print screening that crap and zooming in on it when digitals came out 

fpalm

But just so you don't feel left out :lmao










OMGZ HE HAS HIS EAR PIERCED THIS IS HUGE GUYS!!!111??!! BELIEVE IN THE EARRING.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why does Reigns spear look so freaking deadly. I swear it's almost as good as Goldberg's and much better than Edge's . Only person who does even a decent spear would be Kaitlyn when she spears AJ.


----------



## TeriAdele

SubZero3:16 said:


> To be honest, I didn't even notice the earring. I would have to see pics of it or something. Because you know, I busy watching the actual match.


I didn't notice it until I saw a photo of it after the open segment finished


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> OMGZ HE HAS HIS EAR PIERCED THIS IS HUGE GUYS!!!111??!! BELIEVE IN THE EARRING.


OMG!! A guy is wearing an earring!! That means that he's a complete badass like Johnny Depp.










Bitches need to calm their ovaries down.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I think I need to stay off tumblr today. The thirst for The Earring is a lil too much for me. I feel like the crazy fangirls are all gonna go pierce their Dean Ambrose life size cut outs ear so they can have "accurate" Deans.



Edited to add, I really would crack up if Dean just threw the earring in to send everyone into a tizzy, sorta like a science experiment just to see how all the bitches would react. I'd say the experiment was a success.


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY GOD!!! :mark: 

Cody/Goldust attacking the Shield :clap
It was so awesome! I marked so hard! 
...and Cody with that anger. So emotional. :agree:

Ambrose in that promo. :rvp

The main event on RAW was fucking fantastic!!! 
Reigns dude, oh my god!! His spears! :mark: 
Also Reigns/Titus face-off :mark: Did you hear the crowd?? :mark: ( :bark <- LOL *BEST* new smilie EVER!!!!)
Can't handle my excitement right now. 
And then the pin. 
I loved the way it happend, even if it was "just some Uso" and people bitching about it. :lmao
The execution of it was *PERFECT* and just beautiful.
Ambrose & Rollins faces :lmao 










Rollins alone in the ring was awesome. :lol The way he was looking around and realising there is nobody to tag anymore. :lmao
BRYANS KNEE OF DEATH :mark: 

And Shield gettin' stale? unk2
Again? Really? Your fucking ass is lame stale. How can people say something like this after THAT kind of matches..? Really? 
People bitching about too much stupid storylines and lack of wrestling and when we get the best wrestling, awesome matches, fucking sick bumps/spears/pins/submission moves/ etc. etc. it's "_It still suxx cause Shiyld stood for justice and it'z not about justizce they just attak peopleh for no reason._" stubborning. Come on, enjoy the show.



SubZero3:16 said:


> To be honest, I didn't even notice the earring. I would have to see pics of it or something.


Just saw the pic, I was hoping it was just some sweat drop. _WHYYYYY? _ :bosh6


----------



## SonoShion

SoupBro said:


> Why does Reigns spear look so freaking deadly. I swear it's almost as good as Goldberg's and much better than Edge's . Only person who does even a decent spear would be Kaitlyn when she spears AJ.


Glad you didn't mention Show's spear. It's the worst.

I suppose Reigns masters the spear just perfectly and he's kinda growing on me lately, I didn't really like him at first (I guess not many did, all eyes were on Ambrose alone) but with almost 1 year in when Shield had their debut I gotta say, you've a legit powerhouse who has actual in ring skills, a brilliant technician and seller in Rollins and God himself. This has to be officialy my favourite stable ever. 

I guess I have to crush my plans on stop watching WWE after Mania 30.


----------



## Bushmaster

SonoShion said:


> Glad you didn't mention Show's spear. It's the worst.
> 
> I suppose Reigns masters the spear just perfectly and he's kinda growing on me lately, I didn't really like him at first (I guess not many did, all eyes were on Ambrose alone) but with almost 1 year in when Shield had their debut I gotta say, you've a legit powerhouse who has actual in ring skills, a brilliant technician and seller in Rollins and God himself. This has to be officialy my favourite stable ever.
> 
> I guess I have to crush my plans on stop watching WWE after Mania 30.


I don't even count Show's move as a spear at all. It is awful and i die alittle inside whenever Cole calls it a spear.

Reigns has improved alot which is good, he is still limited in the ring and on the mic but shouldnt expect any vast improvements in a year. I used to think ppl who said Reigns would win the WHC title before any other member in the Shield were crazy but i could see that happening if he continues to improve. 

Still don't see him as a legit powerhouse though. He showed it alittle when facing DB but he can't compare to Cesaro who seems to show his power in every match unlike Reigns.


----------



## MECCA1

I love how rollins sells bryans flying knee.. he cracks me up everytime.. I can imagine ambrose sellin it like a mortal kombat character when they fall when you dont hit them when the "finish him" screen pops up..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

NeyNey said:


> Just saw the pic, I was hoping it was just some sweat drop. _WHYYYYY? _ :bosh6



I noticed something during their promo and thought it was a sweat drop too, lol.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Reigns is starting to grow more and more on me. I really think they should give him more singles matches, because his match with Bryan in my opinion was freakin epic. And his spear is really amazing, I really believe its on the same level as Goldberg's spear. And I really love his head of hear, if wrestling doesn't work for him, he should star in shampoo commercials.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I noticed something during their promo and thought it was a sweat drop too, lol.


I didn't even notice until I saw the pictures, ugh I hate it my dad used to have an earring like that.


----------



## CastielIsGod

NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOD!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> And Shield gettin' stale? unk2
> Again? Really? Your fucking ass is lame stale. How can people say something like this after THAT kind of matches..? Really?
> People bitching about too much stupid storylines and lack of wrestling and when we get the best wrestling, awesome matches, fucking sick bumps/spears/pins/submission moves/ etc. etc. it's "_It still suxx cause Shiyld stood for justice and it'z not about justizce they just attak peopleh for no reason._" stubborning. Come on, enjoy the show.


John Cena has had fantastic matches this last couple of years and that does't change the fact that he is as stale as it gets.
Like i said before, i'm a big fan of all three guys, but right now this whole storyline is killing the show for me and i must not be the only one, and having a couple of good matches is not gonna change that. Also, you have to get the male prespective of how they see the Shield right now, we dont care if they're hot or not, and once you get that out of the way, there's not much more to hold on to in this storyline.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Dean rocking earrings again? :ass As long as he doesn't start wearing those long dangly ones from his time in HWA I'm good.

Now if he just put back in that nose ring.....


----------



## NeyNey

CastielIsGod said:


> John Cena has had fantastic matches this last couple of years and that does't change the fact that he is as stale as it gets.
> Like i said before, i'm a big fan of all three guys, but right now this whole storyline is killing the show for me and i must not be the only one, and having a couple of good matches is not gonna change that. Also, you have to get the male prespective of how they see the Shield right now, we dont care if they're hot or not, and once you get that out of the way, there's not much more to hold on to in this storyline.


There is no chance that I just like this storyline and you just don't?
Does it really have to be this bullshit lame gender argument now again? Why do you think I give them a bonus just 'cause how they look like? :lmao
I don't give a fucking crap about hot or not, I would love them even if they would be ugly fuckheads with pus-filled pimples and crusted shit on their whole body. 
I like their matches, I like the storyline they're in right now, and I cannot wait for the future. That's all. :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

CastielIsGod said:


> John Cena has had fantastic matches this last couple of years and that does't change the fact that he is as stale as it gets.
> Like i said before, i'm a big fan of all three guys, but right now this whole storyline is killing the show for me and i must not be the only one, and having a couple of good matches is not gonna change that. Also, you have to get the male prespective of how they see the Shield right now, we dont care if they're hot or not, and once you get that out of the way, there's not much more to hold on to in this storyline.


Patronizing much?

Putting our ovaries aside, the storyline is obvious that Triple H is using The Shield as his scapegoats and now the impending turn against the corporation is looming. Obviously that isn't what the word 'stale' means.

This storyline is the best thing that has happened in the WWE in years. The storyline *is* the show. WWE is essentially a long running sports centred soap opera. So if the storyline is not working for you then I guess you can just skip those parts since the majority likes it.


----------



## Bushmaster

CastielIsGod said:


> John Cena has had fantastic matches this last couple of years and that does't change the fact that he is as stale as it gets.
> Like i said before, i'm a big fan of all three guys, but right now this whole storyline is killing the show for me and i must not be the only one, and having a couple of good matches is not gonna change that. Also, you have to get the male prespective of how they see the Shield right now, we dont care if they're hot or not, and once you get that out of the way, there's not much more to hold on to in this storyline.


You must not have seen my posts on the Shield. I'm a male and enjoy the hell out of the Shield atm. Wasn't to keen on them being HHH's bodyguards especially when he called them Shield Guys but it all has worked out beautifully. What more do you want atm, Dean is cutting great short promos and they are putting on some great matches. Shield have been a big deal the last couple weeks and that is great. 

Don't get why ppl hate on the women dripping for the Shield, i think its awesome and fun to see :lol 

With what happened last night i'm expecting more to come. Curious to see how the Shield respond to getting put in that situation like that by HHH. Yeah HHH might have been throwing the roster and fans a bone but he threw them under the bus. He didn't punish Orton so i hope they actually say something.


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> You must not have seen my posts on the Shield. I'm a male and enjoy the hell out of the Shield atm. Wasn't to keen on them being HHH's bodyguards especially when he called them Shield Guys but it all has worked out beautifully. What more do you want atm, Dean is cutting great short promos and they are putting on some great matches. Shield have been a big deal the last couple weeks and that is great.
> 
> Don't get why ppl hate on the women dripping for the Shield, i think its awesome and fun to see :lol
> 
> With what happened last night i'm expecting more to come. Curious to see how the Shield respond to getting put in that situation like that by HHH. Yeah HHH might have been throwing the roster and fans a bone but he threw them under the bus. He didn't punish Orton so i hope they actually say something.


Agree completely. Great post as usual Soup! :clap

I'm hoping that Rollins turns on the other members of the Shield and the Corporation, followed by Ambrose doing the same but somehow staying heel in the process, and Reigns staying with the Corporation.


----------



## cindel25

They will never break up. NEVER I SAY!


----------



## TankOfRate

"you have to get the male perspective"










I'm not even going to get started on this dumbass-ery. The posters above have said it best. Also,

#BelieveInTheEarring


----------



## Jimshine

I got sigged lol :homer

Amazing match. I was rooting for The Shield all the way and I was hooked, as far as matches go, it was the most entertaining I've seen for a while. Excellent staging, perfectly executed and will be remembered as one of the greatest Shield matches. 

Reigns Spears :mark:
Ambrose Promo :mark:
Ambrose saying 'BYE' before his Spike DDT :mark:
Seth's Last Stand :mark:

Titus O'neil V.S Reigns , great moment 
Ziggler shining, good for him
R-Truth being kept to the end, :side:
Daniel Bryan being the smallest guy on the apron :no:


----------



## CMSTAR

The best faction since Evolution every member is great, awesome in the ring and good on the mic i BELIEVE in tha SHIELD..


----------



## CastielIsGod

SoupBro said:


> You must not have seen my posts on the Shield. I'm a male and enjoy the hell out of the Shield atm. Wasn't to keen on them being HHH's bodyguards especially when he called them Shield Guys but it all has worked out beautifully. What more do you want atm, Dean is cutting great short promos and they are putting on some great matches. Shield have been a big deal the last couple weeks and that is great.
> 
> Don't get why ppl hate on the women dripping for the Shield, i think its awesome and fun to see :lol
> 
> With what happened last night i'm expecting more to come. Curious to see how the Shield respond to getting put in that situation like that by HHH. Yeah HHH might have been throwing the roster and fans a bone but he threw them under the bus. He didn't punish Orton so i hope they actually say something.


I'm not hating on the women dripping for the Shield, obviously i was just stating my opinion, one shared by a lot of people in the iwc. Also i just love how some of you are claiming i was patronizing when i just said you need to get the male prespective on the shield right now, it will obviously not be shared by all of us, but a big part are not interested in this angle at all, we're tired of the shield 3-1 beatdowns, the backstage promos, and even though this last match was great, a lot of their matches have been boring lately, and something has to happen for us to have some interest in the future. And just one other thing, i was just responding to what Ney was saying, that the shield are not stale because of matches like those, when even though i am a Cena hater for life, he's had some fantastic matches and that doesn't change the fact that he's stale.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao
> 
> It just made me think of when a reporter wrote an article calling them studs (like the wrestling term meaning as in very skilled wrestler who stands out amongst their competitors, don't know why I "explained" it ignore me :lol) and people were bashing them in the comments so badly about their looks. :lol Pretty much how tumblr was last night "OH MY GAWD DEY ARE STUDS YOU RIGHT DEAN Z0MG!11!!!1!" :lmao
> 
> I was shocked too. Damn the whole end segment was :mark: especially with Rhodes/Goldust coming from outta nowhere.


Well I just learned something new lol. I try to avoid tumblr unless I am looking for gifs lol.

I so was not expecting rhodes and goldust too. That was a nice surprise. However, for some reason I found it amusing that goldust was in his paint while wearing street clothes lol.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> To be honest, I didn't even notice the earring. I would have to see pics of it or something. Because you know, I busy watching the actual match.


I didn't notice it either until after someone said something. I did notice it was taken out for the match which wqs a smart idea...I feared it would get ripped out lol

Lmao at believe in the earring ...wow lol.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Are the fans of Seth Rollins and especially Dean Ambrose secretly rooting against Roman Reigns?


No. 

However, we are saying that while he has all the upside in the world, Roman Reigns is not ready to carry a top tier solo career just yet. He is learning at an exponential rate - because he's been with two 10 year veterans of the industry, and working with long time headliners - but he is still less than 5 years into a wrestling career and needs to be carried through parts of the match that require more finesse than power.

He is good. He could be great. He is not, yet, though. That's not a slam. That's an honest assessment.


----------



## Eulonzo

I still love this. :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

get dat male perspective

because having ladyparts and being attracted to a wrestler makes you unqualified to give an objective opinion on them

never mind the fact that a good chunk of these threads on The Shield have involved quite a bit of discussion on their lack of direction in the past and criticisms on them and the way they are booked

but never mind












Eulonzo said:


> I still love this. :lmao













Speaking of pants off, can I just say how much I loved Rollins and Ambrose as rivals? Axxess match from last year's Mania:






I can't wait for part two on the main roster tbh.


----------



## TeriAdele

When the time comes; do you think that one member of The Shield will be beat out first and they just continue with two? Kind of like how Randy got exiled from evolution first and they just continued.


----------



## TankOfRate

TeriAdele said:


> When the time comes; do you think that one member of The Shield will be beat out first and they just continue with two? Kind of like how Randy got exiled from evolution first and they just continued.


I have a feeling this will be what happens to Rollins. If not, Reigns will break away to become the Corporation's new Golden Boy.

...Although, I hope it doesn't go down like that. The Shield has been a great stable, so the least they deserve is to have it come to an end in a more imaginative way. It definitely shouldn't carry on once one person's gone, though. Either a total implosion or nothing at all.


----------



## Asenath

TeriAdele said:


> When the time comes; do you think that one member of The Shield will be beat out first and they just continue with two? Kind of like how Randy got exiled from evolution first and they just continued.


I don't think so. I think the three, at this point, are so inextricably connected in everyone's minds - who isn't an indie scouting smark from the IWC, so basically everybody - that it will have to be a total dissolution and possibly a feud between the three.

Rollins v. Ambrose, Summerslam 14.


----------



## Eulonzo

If anyone's gonna break out of The Shield and turn, it should be Roman Reigns.

Obviously Rollins would be a solid babyface, but IMO, I think Roman Reigns should tae the cake. Maybe it will be like Batista's face turn.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins is a long term face. Reigns can turn back and forth with ease while Ambrose is a born heel. I think once The Shield splits, it's done for good. No replacements, no 2 men Shield etc.


----------



## THANOS

I've never for the life of me, understood why people compare Reigns to Batista? Yes they both wrestle like beasts, with Reigns even more so, but their builds are no where near the same. Reigns is much closer to Rated RKO Orton build wise than he ever has been to Batista. Having said that, what I would like to happen is for the Shield to get a retired legend member like Ric Flair was in Evolution (Mick Foley or Roddy Piper would be good choices), clearly define Ambrose as the leader, then have Rollins break away first, Orton style, followed by Reigns later on, with each feuding Ambrose in the process, then have Ambrose turn on the legend and vicious beat him to signal his solo run.


----------



## ViolentPassion

I love this thread to death lol. I've spent a lot of time reading this forum, I need to post more often haha. If there were more threads like this I probably would lol. Carry on and keeping believing! Just my $0.02 for the time being.


----------



## Deptford

If they start booking Rollins being the one that looses all the important corporate matches for them, then you could have Dean convince Reigns that Rollins is a weak link and take him out or whatever. It's just booking 101 though and The Shield deserve better. 

Turns out Ambrose is the one constantly loosing also.. But I would like to see Ambrose play a type of "toying with the beast's mind" role.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I know someone wanted gifs of Roman's spears from the match on Raw... So I'm just going to leave these here




























:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CornNthemorN

^marked my ass off when he ripped gabriel in half! It was one of those moments where you pray for things to go just right and they do.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CornNthemorN said:


> ^marked my ass off when he ripped gabriel in half! It was one of those moments where you pray for things to go just right and they do.


The fact that he is near enough parallel with the mat when he strikes Gabriel :mark: 

Beast.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That Gabriel one was just brutal. Reigns' spear seems to have become one of the most over finishers in the company right now. I just wish he'd start using his NXT finisher too. That looked awesome.


----------



## CastielIsGod

tylermoxreigns said:


> I know someone wanted gifs of Roman's spears from the match on Raw... So I'm just going to leave these here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


The difference in quality between the Justin Gabriel and Zack Ryder sells is amazing, and the camera angle doesn't help Ryder either.


----------



## Eulonzo

I actually made some gifs of the spears, but those are 10x better, but I'll share mine anyway: The coloring is different because I make edits for Tumblr and these are straight from my Tumblr:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> I know someone wanted gifs of Roman's spears from the match on Raw... So I'm just going to leave these here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


>





well okay if you say so


----------



## CALΔMITY

My stomach felt a little weird after seeing that Gabriel one.


----------



## the modern myth

I don't want the Shield to ever break up. At least, not in the conventional sense. I'd like to see them going off in solo directions but always maintaining the pack mentality and strength in numbers concept. They just work so damn well together.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> Are the fans of Seth Rollins and especially Dean Ambrose secretly rooting against Roman Reigns?


No its called being realistic. so many people run around shouting "push him, push him!!! give him a major title!!" without assessing whether they have accrued the necessary level of experience to pull it off. Ambrose and Rollins are at that level now purely down to experience. they understand the nuances in wrestling that only comes with time. 

as Steph put it this week on RAW "there's nothing worse than a star that peaks too early"

not to mention we just do not know if he could handle a sustained run as a singles competitor because aside from his fairly limited FCW work there is no indication of such yet where as Rollins and Ambrose have been singles competitors for near a decade.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Despite losing the match on Raw, I think The Shield still came out of it looking strong, Reigns' spear is awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yeah definitely. One doesn't have to win to look strong.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Davion McCool

OMG that was the best main event I can remember on RAW for a long, long time. Made The Shield look unbelievably strong, told a story we haven't even heard before while progressing the angle and had many memorable spots. Ambrose and Reigns taking down wrestlers on their own, Rollins' last stand, the entire thing was awesome. I love how WWE are thinking outside the box of late with the booking, it really has been fantastic.


----------



## deathslayer

Was kinda hoping ambrose be the last stand so that he could taunt the whole group of faces, but i guess rollins was chosen cuz he sells the bryan knee best.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

deathslayer said:


> Was kinda hoping ambrose be the last stand so that he could taunt the whole group of faces, but i guess rollins was chosen cuz he sells the bryan knee best.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They got pinned by order of importance


----------



## Booze

tylermoxreigns said:


> Reigns spear to Justin Gabriel (This is the only gif I've seen of the spears so far)


That was probably the deadliest looking spear since this one:






Look very similar too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Booze said:


> That was probably the deadliest looking spear since this one: "Goldberg kills Christian"
> Look very similar too.












^^^ Just watched that one for almost 3 straight minutes.






^^^ This one has me in tears.


----------



## Validation Boy

*Who is the best member of Sheild?*

My rankings...

1. Seth Rollins.

Best moves, best move seller, best persona in the group.
He's easily the most believable, and did about 80% of the work in the very early days of the groups inception.

2 Reigns.

Great look, great strength, green but still makes it work. Has a mean-ass frown that could sour a glass of milk sitting on the other side of town.

3. Ambrose

A phenomenal wrestler, but the persona isn't believable. A bit too quirky, unnecessarily hogs the camera during their alleyway promos.


----------



## Voice of Reason

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

1. Ambrose 
2. Reigns 
3. Rollins


----------



## Validation Boy

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*



Voice of Reason said:


> 1. Ambrose
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Rollins


What? How is Rollins #3?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns


I ranked Reigns last solely on his mic skills. All 3 are phenomenal talents.


----------



## murasaki00

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

Personally I like Reigns the most. I feel like he has the total package.
Rollins is incredibly athletic and a great seller.
Annnd I don't really care for Ambrose that much.


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

I feel like these guys are good as a group, but will lose charisma when they separate.


----------



## Validation Boy

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*



Bagelalmond said:


> I feel like these guys are good as a group, but will lose charisma when they separate.


Grim, but quite possibly a very accurate prediction.


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

I'm just now getting into these guys, and haven't seen all that much of any of them, so take these rankings with a grain of salt....

1. Seth Rollins- Really good athleticism. Good look. He just screams 'next Jeff Hardy' to me, despite the fact that he's a heel.

2. Roman Reigns- Great look. Comes off as a total badass. He's probably the most traditionally WWE-friendly of the three. Like him a lot.

3. Dean Ambrose- Not a fan at all. I find him incredibly boring in the ring. I'm talking generic enough to be a 3rd Basham Brother. Punch. Kick. Resthold. Yawn. He looks more like an annoyed accountant than a wrestler. I honestly have no clue how this scrub is the cult favorite of the trio.


----------



## x78

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*



Bagelalmond said:


> I feel like these guys are good as a group, but will lose charisma when they separate.


It's unbelievable how wrong this post is.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

1) Seth Rollins
2) Roman Reigns
3) Dean Ambrose

I find Amborse to be the weaker one between the 3. Don't get me wrong, hes an awesome promo cutter but I'm not a fan of his in-ring work. His in-ring work is kinda dull IMO.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

SR is the best for me, but he needs to improve some things if he wants to surpass the crazy and intensity of the Ambrose character.

1-Rollins
2-Ambrose
3-Reings.

I like Reigns and his work as a badass powerhouse, but he still green.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

In order of my personal favorites.

1.Rollins
2.Reigns
3.Ambrose


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

1. Rollins
2. Reigns 
3. Ambrose


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

1.Reigns
2.Rollins
3.Ambrose


----------



## V_1_P_3_R

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

Looks:
Reigns 
Rollins
Ambrose

Acting/Gimmick
Ambrose
Rollins
Reigns 

Wrestling Ability:
Rollins
Ambrose
Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*

none of them are a complete package


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*



murasaki00 said:


> Personally I like Reigns the most. I feel like he has the total package.
> Rollins is incredibly athletic and a great seller.
> Annnd I don't really care for Ambrose that much.


May i ask why you think Reigns is the total package yet you don't really care about Ambrose who is probably the closest thing to being a total package among the Shield?

For me its Rollins, Ambrose then Reigns but they are all really close. Roman has improved so much i could easily just say they are all equal atm. They all bring something fantastic to the table.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Surprised that Ambrose isn't first in a lot of these.

For me though its 

1. Roman Reigns
2. Seth Rollins
3. Dean Ambrose

I like Rollins and Ambrose pretty evenly though. But I am a big fan of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Amber B

Best member in terms of what?

Promos- Ambrose
Wrestling ability- Rollins
Presence- Reigns
Blowing a bitche's back out- Ambrose.....

......


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> Best member in terms of what?
> 
> Promos- Ambrose
> Wrestling ability- Rollins
> Presence- Reigns
> *Blowing a bitche's back out- Ambrose.....*
> 
> ......


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lord Flvcko said:


> I'm not a fan of his in-ring work. His in-ring work is kinda dull IMO.





ByTor said:


> I'm just now getting into these guys, and haven't seen all that much of any of them, so take these rankings with a grain of salt....
> 
> 3. Dean Ambrose- Not a fan at all. I find him incredibly boring in the ring. I'm talking generic enough to be a 3rd Basham Brother. Punch. Kick. Resthold. Yawn. He looks more like an annoyed accountant than a wrestler. I honestly have no clue how this scrub is the cult favorite of the trio.


The thing with Ambrose is, that so far WWE hasn't really given him much to work with in-ring wise. He's actually a pretty good technical wrestler if given the chance, but all they've let him do so far is "Punch. Kick. Resthold." You just wait until they let him go all out. 

also I think it's quite ironic that you say all those things about Ambrose when you yourself have a pic of Bray Wyatt as your sig, who's pretty limited in the ring himself too (at least from what we've seen so far)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Best member in terms of what?
> 
> Promos- Ambrose
> Wrestling ability- Rollins
> Presence- Reigns
> Blowing a bitche's back out- Ambrose.....
> 
> ......


Lmfao at ambrose blowing bitches backs out....that just gave me life!!  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The thing with Ambrose is, that so far WWE hasn't really given him much to work with in-ring wise. He's actually a pretty good technical wrestler if given the chance, but all they've let him do so far is "Punch. Kick. Resthold." You just wait until they let him go all out.
> 
> also I think it's quite ironic that you say all those things about Ambrose when you yourself have a pic of Bray Wyatt as your sig, who's pretty limited in the ring himself too (at least from what we've seen so far)


^^^^THIS!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Who is the best member of Sheild?*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> none of them are a complete package


and thats why they are a team


----------



## NO!

Overall -
1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns

Reigns has gotten better since their debut, but I still say he's the worst of this group. That's not really a bad thing, as they're all capable of being world champions in the near future. Actually, despite my list, I think Reigns has the best chance to become a star. Just look at how much he's been protected in just about every Shield match. Did he really get pinned for the FIRST TIME on the last Raw? I can see him playing a role in the company that resembles Batista's run.


----------



## Eddie Ray

to all those who consider Ambrose the worst out of the three, enjoy. 






















once the other two can cut promos this good then we'll talk. Seths wrestling game definitely makes him a close second but to me promo work is the most important thing in wrestling. if you can enrapture the crowd in a few sentences then you'll go far.

as much as I love Reigns' intensity and power, its not enough and right now hes not showing those qualities enough to impress me as much as Ambrose and Rollins. hes all flash and very little substance and that will show as he ventures into singles competition. he might get better but right now he doesn't carry himself incredibly well in promos and in the ring hes a bit lost at times and thus remains limited in what he does.


----------



## Davion McCool

These folks putting Ambrose third are just trying to fuck with us, r-r-right? We don't need to go over this one again, I hope. Ambrose is arguably _already_ one of, if not the best promo cutter in history and he has barely started his career. He's also already been in more memorable matches than most wrestlers managed their whole working lives. Ambrose has the potential to be a era-defining talent: the other two merely have the potential to be "great".

Damn, you made me do it again. I'm gonna go back in my corner.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I woke up from a dream I had about Ambrose. Help chicas he's getting to me... enaldo


----------



## Davion McCool

Calahart said:


> I woke up from a dream I had about Ambrose. Help chicas he's getting to me... enaldo


Was it a [cough] y'know, one of _those_ dreams? It's okay bro, we've all been there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Davion McCool said:


> Was it a [cough] y'know, one of _those_ dreams? It's okay bro, we've all been there.


Admittedly? Yes...


----------



## Eddie Ray

I dreamt about wrestling him once. i was so psyched...and it descended into an arm wrestling competition...which was weird...


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've never fantasized about Ambrose, or really any wrestler, before. This is a whole new feeling.
The thing is, though, is that he isn't necessarily on my mind all that much right now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Amber B said:


> Best member in terms of what?
> 
> Promos- Ambrose
> Wrestling ability- Rollins
> Presence- Reigns
> Blowing a bitche's back out- Ambrose.....
> 
> ......


:lmao :cool2



MoxleyMoxx said:


> The thing with Ambrose is, that so far WWE hasn't really given him much to work with in-ring wise. He's actually a pretty good technical wrestler if given the chance, but all they've let him do so far is "Punch. Kick. Resthold." You just wait until they let him go all out.
> 
> also I think it's quite ironic that you say all those things about Ambrose when you yourself have a pic of Bray Wyatt as your sig, who's pretty limited in the ring himself too (at least from what we've seen so far)


This, all day long.




I just love coming back on here to a lot of great posts. Damn I always seem to miss the good stuff. Don't get started on Ambrose, I really could talk all day long about him and it gets kinda embarrassing. So I'm just going to quit whilst I am ahead.

As far as ranking them goes it depends on how you are looking at each of them. For me from a wrestling stand point, so far it seems that Rollins is the best from what has been shown within the WWE product. However when you venture further afield (whilst Rollins is still awesome) it is clear to see why I was lol-ing my entire way through the post that said Ambrose near enough sucks. Seriously, watch his old stuff and I'm not even talking from the Indies... His FCW matches along just shit on all the comments about him doing the generic: punch, kick, rest hold. 

Reigns is the weakest out of all three of them. Rollins and Ambrose move in their spots of 1 and 2. Overall, I'd take Ambrose any day because he has substance, a character, purpose. He adopts a certain wrestling style through his character, he doesn't just appease the crowd, if you will. 

Okay, I'm shutting up now.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Admittedly? Yes...


If it makes you feel any better, I had a random dream the other night where dean was making me suck his fingers. me and my off the wall dreams lol.


----------



## Asenath

I want sex dreams about the Shield. I just get dreams about riding in self-driving cars and aliens and whatnot.


----------



## Davion McCool

Calahart said:


> Admittedly? Yes...


Whelp. Well, you are in good company here, friend.


----------



## TankOfRate

What have I missed? Are we bonding over Shield sex dreams now? And straight guys are getting involved?! I fucking love this thread :lmao Who says this is a chickfest?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> What have I missed? Are we bonding over Shield sex dreams now? And straight guys are getting involved?! I fucking love this thread :lmao Who says this is a chickfest?












:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Who's the straight guy in this mix?

Also... :lmao Asenath


----------



## TankOfRate

I know they're here lurking, wanting desperately to just let out all their suppressed, homoerotic Shield feels. It's okay, guys. We believe in you. _The Shield believes in you_


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The Shield dog tags are currently unavailable on WWE Shop :angry:


----------



## Ambrose#1fan

I am new on this forum. But I am also a fan of the shield because I think they are awesome The shield and randy orton are the only reason why I watch wrestling anymore. but out of the shield my favorite member is dean ambrose because I think he is awesome and I think he is good in the ring and not to mention he is really Sexy. Love listening to him talk. and I for one don't think the shield would make it without him.


----------



## Shenroe

Ambrose#1fan said:


> I am new on this forum. But I am also a fan of the shield because I think they are awesome The shield and randy orton are the only reason why I watch wrestling anymore. but out of the shield my favorite member is dean ambrose because I think he is awesome and I think he is good in the ring and not to mention he is really Sexy. Love listening to him talk. and I for one don't think the shield would make it without him.


this lol.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm assuming many have Roman over Ambrose because while Dean is better in the ring Roman is the guy that has been having omg moments from the beginning and those moments are what stick for some people. Whether it be spearing guys through the barricades or the spearfest that happened Monday. 

Once Ambrose is allowed to have an actual feud and actually wrestle full singles matches then minds might be changed. I wish Christian would have stayed healthy because a feud with him would have been amazing. He's fighting Ziggler currently but it doesn't even feel like anything special. Seems their matches always end up becoming a tag match. They could have an awesome one on one match if given the chance.


:lmao I'm a straight guy and have never dreamt of the Shield. My girlfriend knows there is only one guy I love more than her :brady2

I do wish I had Rollins facial hair. I'm a guy that likes my beard and stache so I get jealous when i see guys like Aries and Rollins having some facial hair.


----------



## cindel25

Did someone say Sex dreams?! I'm here. 

Wait? Straight guys in here now and they are not complaining about us chicks fapping? 

Welcome guys, pull up a chair and let me tell how much I fap to The shield' tight asses every night. Look at their butt, it's so round and out there. Hmmm juicy. Baby got back!


----------



## CastielIsGod

cindel25 said:


> Did someone say Sex dreams?! I'm here.
> 
> Wait? Straight guys in here now and they are not complaining about us chicks fapping?
> 
> Welcome guys, pull up a chair and let me tell how much I fap to The shield' tight asses ever night. Look at their butt, it's so round and out there. Hmmm juicy. Baby got back!


When the thread goes into that area i try to stay away until it goes back to normal, unfortunatly for me it's not for very long.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> I want sex dreams about the Shield. I just get dreams about riding in self-driving cars and aliens and whatnot.


this. Thank god I'm not the only one who dreams about aliens and stuff. Last night I had a nightmare about gigantic spiders that wanted to eat me. Why don't I ever get those sexy shield dreams :favre3 And I'm so psyched knowing that they will come to my country in 2 months. Usually we only get to see mid carters and jobbers, with maybe 2 main event guys, but this year will be epic :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BehindYou

> unfortunatly for me it's not for very long.


 Bad luck dude. My condolences to you and any partner you may have


----------



## Davion McCool

TankOfRate said:


> I know they're here lurking, wanting desperately to just let out all their suppressed, homoerotic Shield feels. It's okay, guys. We believe in you. _The Shield believes in you_


I don't know if its possible to be a straight guy in a Shield thread. This place is where dudebros go to die.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> :lmao I'm a straight guy and have never dreamt of the Shield. *My girlfriend knows there is only one guy I love more than her* :brady2
> 
> I do wish I had Rollins facial hair. I'm a guy that likes my beard and stache so I get jealous when i see guys like Aries and Rollins having some facial hair.


For some reason that had me rollin' for a sec. :lmao

My boyfriend has a beard/other facial hair that he occasionally shaves all off. He complains about how it grows in all crazy and I tell him that he can just work with it and experiment with different looks. He just looks at me like I'm crazy every time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I never had any Shield sex dreams *sigh*

Well I guess I'll just contribute this to the thread


----------



## Hennessey

What the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## CM Jewels

Undertaker said:


> What the fuck is going on in here?


Same thing that is always going on.

I think females are more prone to celebrity/hot member of the opposite sex worship than men.

It's something I picked up on a while ago. No diss, just saying. Don't kill me ladies.


----------



## Paul Rudd

A lot of you have probably seen this already, pretty awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## Jon_Snow

I don't believe anymore.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Clem said:


> A lot of you have probably seen this already, pretty awesome.


When he whips the blonde chick to the ground and when he clothes lines that other girl....where are the videos for those two? Oh also the where she is running her fingers through his hair...he's in the mox shirt.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eulonzo said:


> :mark:




Seth Rollins sounds like Axl Rose lol


----------



## TeriAdele

Clem said:


> A lot of you have probably seen this already, pretty awesome.


I really want to see that match against Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## TankOfRate

Undertaker said:


> What the fuck is going on in here?


See the girl in green?










We are all her. That's what's going on. #believe


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> See the girl in green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all her. That's what's going on. #believe


True. Except I will never be caught in a Cena shirt :no:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> True. Except I will never be caught in a Cena shirt :no:


Lmao hahaha


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> True. Except I will never be caught in a Cena shirt :no:


Tru dat :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clem said:


> A lot of you have probably seen this already, pretty awesome.


Ah so that's a little glimpse of the Jon Moxley.
Well, I liked the wrestling bits. That part where that dude was a about to drive a ...I don't know what that metal looking thing was...into his thigh(?). Just the idea made me cringe a little.


----------



## CastielIsGod

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion

Which Shield Member Is Most Likely To Become First World champion?

right now is:
Ambrose 35%
Reigns 29%
Rollins 36%


----------



## TankOfRate

Is this their way of teasing a break-up?










I am not ready for this singles talk. Not at all.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Damn, Rollins was last by far but now is leading the poll.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So..when The Shield turns on HHH, who will HHH "hire" to get his back? I don't see The Shield helping DB, but I can see them working as an "enemy of my enemy" type of situation. 

Thoughts?


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> Is this their way of teasing a break-up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ready for this singles talk. Not at all.


I doubt it. It did say World not WWE champion and aint nobody feuding or cares that much about that title. I guess they are just gauging fan response on the three men. I voted Ambrose. What is interesting to note is that no one is running away with the votes, so at least in the average fan eyes they are all viewed as equals.


----------



## SubZero3:16

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So..when The Shield turns on HHH, who will HHH "hire" to get his back? I don't see The Shield helping DB, but I can see them working as an "enemy of my enemy" type of situation.
> 
> Thoughts?


Los Matadores and Big Show? Or Vince would step in after the turn and say that Trips is out of control.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> Los Matadores and Big Show? Or Vince would step in after the turn and say that Trips is out of control.


I much rather see heel Miz/A-Ry as the new, corp. tag bosses.

Shield vs Miz/A-Ry/Big Show ?

Or swerve...

Shield vs Miz/A-Ry/Otunga (he would fit right in as the third corp. douche-bag. It could be really good for him.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I much rather see heel Miz/A-Ry as the new, corp. tag bosses.
> 
> Shield vs Miz/A-Ry/?


A Ry does commentary now. The Miz?? The guy can't even lock in a figure 4 correctly fpalm I thought this was a serious discussion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

> I much rather see heel Miz/A-Ry as the new, corp. tag bosses.
> 
> Shield vs Miz/A-Ry/Big Show ?
> 
> Or swerve...
> 
> Shield vs Miz/A-Ry/Otunga (he would fit right in as the third corp. douche-bag. It could be really good for him.)





SubZero3:16 said:


> A Ry does commentary now. The Miz?? The guy can't even lock in a figure 4 correctly fpalm I thought this was a serious discussion.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I voted for Ambrose,anybody seen Smackdownyet? The shield were awesome


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> I voted for Ambrose,anybody seen Smackdownyet? The shield were awesome


If we did, we would talk about it in the Smackdown thread. This is still for the most part a no spoiler thread.


----------



## TankOfRate

Um.










Why didn't any of y'all tell me how much of a piece Roman is? Why am I only just noticing it now?

Okay, I officially agree that if nothing else, based on his looks, presence and media charm alone, he is probably going to be the biggest star of the three. As in, face of the company type of thing. Ambrose will be comfortably in that Punk position of extremely versatile, solid main event/top star hand and Rollins will probably be a top face of the company - in and around the upper midcard/main event - but Roman is a WWE guy through and through. They'll all be okay and will probably all be world champions, though. The problems will come if they try and rush him to the top while he's still green as fuck. For the time being I think Ambrose and Rollins are a lot more reliable to have in the main event scene, so it's good for Roman that he's got them to work with and to a certain extent hide behind. There's no doubt they're going to push but but I'm really curious as to how and to what extent.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> Um.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't any of y'all tell me how much of a piece Roman is? Why am I only just noticing it now?
> 
> Okay, I officially agree that if nothing else, based on his looks, presence and media charm alone, he is probably going to be the biggest star of the three. As in, face of the company type of thing. Ambrose will be comfortably in that Punk position of extremely versatile, solid main event/top star hand and Rollins will probably be a top face of the company - in and around the upper midcard/main event - but Roman is a WWE guy through and through. They'll all be okay and will probably all be world champions, though. The problems will come if they try and rush him to the top while he's still green as fuck. For the time being I think Ambrose and Rollins are a lot more reliable to have in the main event scene, so it's good for Roman that he's got them to work with and to a certain extent hide behind. There's no doubt they're going to push but but I'm really curious as to how and to what extent.



I know what you're sayin guuuuurl. I saw that part on Smackdown today and I was like oooooh yea, Roman you are growing on me boy. Every time I watch him wrestle I just sit there goin oh you're so pretty. 

But when he smiled and laughed there I was like oh? Yea I licked my lips a little bit.

Mmmhmmm....


I love you still Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> Um.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't any of y'all tell me how much of a piece Roman is? Why am I only just noticing it now?
> 
> Okay, I officially agree that if nothing else, based on his looks, presence and media charm alone, he is probably going to be the biggest star of the three. As in, face of the company type of thing. Ambrose will be comfortably in that Punk position of extremely versatile, solid main event/top star hand and Rollins will probably be a top face of the company - in and around the upper midcard/main event - but Roman is a WWE guy through and through. They'll all be okay and will probably all be world champions, though. The problems will come if they try and rush him to the top while he's still green as fuck. For the time being I think Ambrose and Rollins are a lot more reliable to have in the main event scene, so it's good for Roman that he's got them to work with and to a certain extent hide behind. There's no doubt they're going to push but but I'm really curious as to how and to what extent.


NOW noticing? Girlllll, that man has been fine forever! It's why I will unashamedly say that he's my favourite out of the three. I own my shallowness :lol

The first time they debuted last year and I checked to see who this Roman Reigns fella was I was like damn. He looks like a WWE Champion. I say give him until 2015 and he will hold that strap. I agree that rushing him now would be way too premature but a couple more years and he would be the top dog in that place.


----------



## heelguy95

I could have sworn that Ambrose had a much larger move set before he debuted on RAW.


----------



## CastielIsGod

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion
LMAO at the voting
Is it rigged? im not seeing Rollins get 50% of the voting just like that, especially looking at how the poll was going.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CastielIsGod said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion
> LMAO at the voting
> Is it rigged? im not seeing Rollins get 50% of the voting just like that, especially looking at how the poll was going.


Yeah it's a bit strange, I think this would be the first WWE poll on The Shield that he would have ever won. Some of the comments tho :no:


----------



## Shenroe

CastielIsGod said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion
> LMAO at the voting
> Is it rigged? im not seeing Rollins get 50% of the voting just like that, especially looking at how the poll was going.


Yeah that's weird.. Oh well people love flashy and athletic guys, that's the trend right now


----------



## SubZero3:16

I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.


----------



## Bushmaster

The Shield are just fucking awesome. Rollins using the Curbstomp again :mark: It seems every match each guy gets to show something amazing. 

Hopefully in 5 years when all these guys are hopefully established we'll get a Best of Shield DVD because almost every match they have as a team is great. Only bad match i can remember was the one at NOC against PTP.


----------



## CastielIsGod

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.


The Shield showing aces and eights how you ride a motorcycle.


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.


Where did u get that from?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> Where did u get that from?


From tumblr *looks around nervously and whispers* apparently it's from the WWE App.


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> From tumblr *looks around nervously and whispers* apparently it's from the WWE App.


ugh. For some reason i never knowed how to use tumblr.. nevermine i'll get it on google hopefully


----------



## Joshi Judas

CastielIsGod said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion
> LMAO at the voting
> Is it rigged? im not seeing Rollins get 50% of the voting just like that, especially looking at how the poll was going.



If it's rigged, it means Rollins is in the good books of the WWE management, and if it's an honest vote, it means more people are behind him now compared to earlier. So I'm happy either way :angel

He lost far too many polls. Let him shine.

In all honesty though, it's probably because he was the last member eliminated on Raw. Most WWE casual fans have a short memory.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.




Amazing :clap

Take notes, Aces and Eights :flip


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That pic of them on the motorcycles....sweet lord have mercy! I love james dean so this pic makes me crazy lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

heelguy95 said:


> I could have sworn that Ambrose had a much larger move set before he debuted on RAW.


Yep. Now he's pretty much limited to only punching and kicking. But he's made it work so far.
Just a testament to how good this guy really is IMO.

Now I'm sure that they got the name for Dean Ambrose from James Dean.


----------



## Eulonzo

CastielIsGod said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-shield-member-will-be-world-champion
> LMAO at the voting
> Is it rigged? im not seeing Rollins get 50% of the voting just like that, especially looking at how the poll was going.


Must be because of Rollins's looks.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

That motorcycle pic


----------



## TheFranticJane

Is anyone else really baffled by the booking at the moment? Why are The Shield the bad guys when they were in a handicap match?
Why would you want to cheer Bryan and see him as the good guy if he basically uses heelish, cowardly tactics to get the win?

I get the story they're doing at the moment, but the handicap match was an illogical choice.


----------



## Bearodactyl

TheFranticJane said:


> Is anyone else really baffled by the booking at the moment? Why are The Shield the bad guys when they were in a handicap match?
> Why would you want to cheer Bryan and see him as the good guy if he basically uses heelish, cowardly tactics to get the win?
> 
> I get the story they're doing at the moment, but the handicap match was an illogical choice.


Heelish, cowardly tactics? :lmao

Being on the handicapped end of a handicap match after months and months of 3 on 1 beatdowns is called comeuppance, and I'm not even close to being baffled by it. Choice made perfect sense to me...


----------



## BehindYou

Plus, look in more detail at the booking of the match. Bryan solidly had the most offense, they didnt isolate the shield, the jobbers got in basically no offense...

made perfect sense


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheFranticJane said:


> Is anyone else really baffled by the booking at the moment? Why are The Shield the bad guys when they were in a handicap match?
> Why would you want to cheer Bryan and see him as the good guy if he basically uses heelish, cowardly tactics to get the win?
> 
> I get the story they're doing at the moment, but the handicap match was an illogical choice.


To put it simply, you could cheer for Bryan because The Shield finally started to get their comeuppance.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eulonzo said:


> Must be because of Rollins's looks.


yeah his looks are a cross of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy.

Dean Ambrose is the most talented of the three and best on the mic, he should be the one to get the best push IMO>


----------



## TheFranticJane

tylermoxreigns said:


> To put it simply, you could cheer for Bryan because The Shield finally started to get their comeuppance.


It didn't come across that way. It came across as though The Shield were fighting bravely despite odds being stacked against them.
I can't really cheer for Seth getting the shit kicked out of him by four other guys when he's fighting all alone. It blurs the Heel/Face line too much.

If a face uses heel tactics, it's best that they do it in a lone wolf capacity. Steve Austin and Sting both proved this to be incredibly effective.
But the good guys outnumbering the bad guys? It simply doesn't work. It made The Shield sympathetic.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Eulonzo

Still one of their best moments in their career. This deserves more praise. :mark:

The shit talking at the end. :lol
Seth: DEAD!! MAAN!!! WE ARE THE NEW GAURD, WE ARE THE NEW HOUNDS OF JUSTICE!
Ambrose: That was justice, Taker, that was justice.

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


birthday_massacre said:


> yeah his looks are a cross of CM Punk and Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is the most talented of the three and best on the mic, he should be the one to get the best push IMO>


I agree, although Rollins is awesome as well, and Reigns is just gonna get better & better for months/years to come.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> Still one of their best moments in their career. This deserves more praise. :mark:
> 
> The shit talking at the end. :lol
> Seth: DEAD!! MAAN!!! WE ARE THE NEW GAURD, WE ARE THE NEW HOUNDS OF JUSTICE!
> Ambrose: That was justice, Taker, that was justice.
> 
> :rollins :reigns :ambrose
> 
> I agree, although Rollins is awesome as well, and Reigns is just gonna get better & better for months/years to come.


That was such a huge rub! I mean the freaking Undertaker and you haven't been on the main roster for a year? Oh man, somebody definitely likes these guys. I mean active superstar speaking, The Undertaker is at the top of the food chain even surpassing Trips. And to be able to distill such a beating :mark: :mark: These three guys are the future! Believe that!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> That was such a huge rub! I mean the freaking Undertaker and you haven't been on the main roster for a year? Oh man, somebody definitely likes these guys. I mean active superstar speaking, The Undertaker is at the top of the food chain even surpassing Trips. And to be able to distill such a beating :mark: :mark: These three guys are the future! Believe that!


And to top it off doesn't Undertaker request his opponents? I don't know whether I'm the only one who heard this or if it is true or not, but with or without that, the fact Ambrose/The Shield wrestled him both on Raw and SD when he doesn't work TV anymore is incredible. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.


Per usual, Ambrose blows the other two out of the water.









Sorry girls.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family 

http://vimeo.com/75661363


----------



## Bearodactyl

tylermoxreigns said:


> The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75661363


I believe this calls for one of these (Oh heck, I'm feeling generous, why not make it two):

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

SubZero3:16 said:


> That was such a huge rub! I mean the freaking Undertaker and you haven't been on the main roster for a year? Oh man, somebody definitely likes these guys. I mean active superstar speaking, The Undertaker is at the top of the food chain even surpassing Trips. And to be able to distill such a beating :mark: :mark: These three guys are the future! Believe that!


I definitely think Taker likes these guys. :yes


tylermoxreigns said:


> And to top it off doesn't Undertaker request his opponents? I don't know whether I'm the only one who heard this or if it is true or not, but with or without that, the fact Ambrose/The Shield wrestled him both on Raw and SD when he doesn't work TV anymore is incredible. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Ikr! :mark: I'm sure Taker approves of The Shield.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75661363


Lawdhammercy. Fucking Ambrose. This man. Why does he look like this? Why? Why do this? This damn bastard.










Back off bitches, I'm officially claiming him. girls bye~


----------



## reorex

*Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Easy question, from what we've seen since SS till they were defeated by 11 superstars..... Who is your favorite?
You can use, ring skills, mic skills, it factor, look, potential, anything to justify your answer...

Personally its a tossup between Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins. Rollins is way more agile in the ring and his abilities are amazing. Roman Reigns is a beast. Did you saw that spear on Gabriel?

Mic skills i think they are equal.

Both have a good look with Reigns as the enforcer and Reigns as the high flyer

Both guys have bright futures.


Dean Ambrose, TBH doesnt appeal to me, his matches have never peaked my interest, his mic skills are above Reigns and Rollins but his style is not my cup of tea i guess and He looked waaaay too skinny the other night

If i have to rank them id have to say Rollins, Reigns and then Ambrose

What about You?


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

It changes daily but it's currently Rollins. I hope all 3 of them become top stars because they have the skills to get them there, it just depends on booking and creative.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Seth Rollins. Hes easily the most impressive member of the three in the ring.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Dean Ambrose, he is the best on the mic, he always kills it, and he is the best wrestler of the three.


----------



## Voice of Reason

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

All 3 of them are awesome professional wrestlers who should see tons of success in their careers, but my #1 favorite in the team is Dean Ambrose! His cockyness, his brutality, his crowd control, he's really good all around. Reigns is a beast too, and Rollins is a great high flier. Like I said, all 3 of them should go far in the WWE! But Dean Ambrose is the next great heel it seems to me!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Dean Ambrose, when all three are in the ring he's the one i'm most drawn to.


----------



## sherman45

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose, he reminds me of the villains from 80's action movies. He's had the most interesting matches out of all of them but reigns is starting to really impress me. His move set is really coming along but the whole Goldberg yell or whatever you wanna call it, really needs to stop.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose.


----------



## Alee Enn

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

For the promos - Ambrose
In-ring presence - Reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75661363


All I heard was "blah blah blah Ambrose's arms blah blah blah"



TankOfRate said:


> Lawdhammercy. Fucking Ambrose. This man. Why does he look like this? Why? Why do this? This damn bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back off bitches, I'm officially claiming him. girls bye~


Fine by me. All of y'all can fight over him. I'll just take Reigns :yum:


----------



## redwood_original

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Rollins, his singles matches have been superb.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Rollins definitely. I like all three but Rollins is my favorite, closely followed by Ambrose.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose > Rollins > Reigns, but I'm a big fan of all three.

Ambrose has the mic skills, Rollins is great in the ring and Reigns already looks like he'll be a powerhouse WWE champion one day.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't.... dem James Dean vibes.





SubZero3:16 said:


>





tylermoxreigns said:


> The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75661363



Come to mama Dean


----------



## Lexa90

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*



Lord Flvcko said:


> Seth Rollins. Hes easily the most impressive member of the three in the ring.


Agreed.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Ambrose is the only good one, he's the only one who can cut a promo. Which ultimately means he'll probably be the least successful of the three since the WWE is utterly ass backwards. This Independent wrestling, ring work first, everything else last philosophy of theirs that they've believed in since Daniel Bryan came in has got to go.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

I take it i'm the biggest REIGNS! fan on here, i can watch him spear bitches all night.


----------



## JoeyJameson

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

SETH ROLLINS!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You know, after like twice now being the only member left to get his arse handed to him by the faces, I'm really starting to jones for a "Seth Rollins is getting sick of this bullshit" story.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Reigns is the one with the presence and the look. Very important.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*


----------



## 777

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Can't see anything knocking me off of the Ambrose bandwagon. Love that guy.


----------



## simottaja

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

I like all three but if i'd have to choose, it's Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SandyRavage

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

I like them all, Reigns is far better than I thought he'd be. Ashamed to say I wrote him off as just muscle, he's actually very useful


----------



## ReignOfReigns

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

While I recognize the value of every individual member, this has been one of the most forgettable stables in WWE. No storylines or individual accomplishments to speak of besides arbitrary mid card Championships and a good match here or there. 

I have to go with Rollins but unfortunately me picking him has VERY LITTLE to do with the art of pro wrestling. Quiet Frankly, he's the best seller on the roster, as someone said on here previously. I've always thought he was a good wrestler and I can say the same about all three members. 

A very close second is Ambrose who has mic skills that pay the bills. Can't wait to see him on his own, and again, I can say that about all these guys. Ambrose has also had good matches. 

But in terms entertainment value, bleh ... Can't wait till these guys break up and we get Seth Rollins's cool heavy metal persona from NXT back.

Nothing to do with anything but how bad was Rollins on RAW last week? Just talking about his mic work.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

i would have to say rollins is my favorite simply because he puts on great matches and his mic skills are decent enough..
i like all 3 members doh, they all have their own specialties..seth with that in ring ability, ambrose with that mic and reigns with that spear


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

Dean Ambrose by far, he has all the attributes to be a top heel for many years to come.

I predict a big future for Roman Reigns too, he seems to have IT.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Favorite Shield Member Thus Far?*

I just like The Shield, I have no individual that's my favorite. If i had to choose, I've liked Dean Ambrose a lot longer, since before he was in WWE, so i would choose him i guess.


----------



## Luces

Clem said:


> A lot of you have probably seen this already, pretty awesome.


Youtube told me that a bunch of views were coming from this forum, so I came looking for it and found a haven of fangirls who I can fangirl with. ^^ Thank you for sharing my video. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> Ah so that's a little glimpse of the Jon Moxley.
> Well, I liked the wrestling bits. That part where that dude was a about to drive a ...I don't know what that metal looking thing was...into his thigh(?). Just the idea made me cringe a little.


It was a metal spike, like from a railroad, I believe. Both he and Jimmy Jacobs had used the spikes during the match, which is how they got so bloody. It was an I Quit match as the end of their big feud and I don't think anyone was going to blame Mox for quitting after getting a spike to the balls. (It was more his upper thigh though, just in case he ever chose to use said balls in the future.)


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> Lawdhammercy. Fucking Ambrose. This man. Why does he look like this? Why? Why do this? This damn bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back off bitches, I'm officially claiming him. girls bye~




Wait hold up, first you start checking for Roman and now you want full claim over Ambrose?

Nah, bye girl.


----------



## krai999

can't wait to see you people's expressions when you finally realize that roman reigns is the next big thing in the wwe. I'm just saying he'll have the best career out of all of them


----------



## SubZero3:16

krai999 said:


> can't wait to see you people's expressions when you finally realize that roman reigns is the next big thing in the wwe. I'm just saying he'll have the best career out of all of them












I agree. I'm not saying he's the best of the three but he does have the IT factor.


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. I'm not saying he's the best of the three but he does have the IT factor.


Definitely


----------



## ByTor

I'd have to go with Rollins if pressed, but I like Reigns a lot too. Call them 1A and 1B. I'm a fan of both guys. 

Ambrose is miles below the other two for me. I'm not a Dean Ambrose guy at all. He's painfully boring with all the punchy kicky resthold stuff and a terribly generic look. Then you get the goofy faces. He's like a 3rd Basham Brother as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

krai999 said:


> can't wait to see you people's expressions when you finally realize that roman reigns is the next big thing in the wwe. I'm just saying he'll have the best career out of all of them


Last week's ratings for the ME alongwith the crowd roar this week when Reigns entered the ring to face of Titus says it all.


And,I agree,both Rollins and Reings have impressed me far more than Dean Ambrose.And after all the hoopla that was made about him,I don't see anything great in him.His in-ring style is ordinary,his facial expressions are non-serious,and even though I was impressed with his mic-skills,yet they don't give him any time to talk now whatsoever.


On the other hand,Rollins is the guy whom I never took seriously to begin with,notably his look and his voice.But boy,was I wrong,this man can really go in the ring,and sells moves like million dollars.Now,I consider myself fan of Rollins.


For me Shield members in this order:


1.Reigns: Love his intensity and dat spear.


2.Rollins: Amazing in-ring performer.


3.Ambrose:Great talker,has a great attitude,but that's about it.


----------



## Asenath

Ambrose's in-ring abilities have not been displayed to their fullest, and he has a less-flashy style, but he's certainly not 'below' a 3 year rookie of the business. I agree that Rollins is the best of the three, but his character suffers from being the most natural babyface of the bunch.

Reigns looks like a god because he's been protected. When he's all grown up, he will probably be a big fucking deal. But right now he's still a baby, and has to find his own way.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Yes,Reigns is indeed protected,not going to argue against this fact.But if the last week's ME is anything to go by,Reings can hold his own,even whilst going solo.


----------



## CM Jewels

Roman doesn't have any "It" factor besides technically being the most handsome of the 3. I'm saying that objectively as a straight dude.

He's got the square jaw, good looks, and is the most jacked of the 3, so let's just call it what it is.

His family lineage won't hurt him either, and his spear is also pretty mean.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah i never got the "it" factor so many ppl say he has. He is indeed being protected VERY well, i only remember 2 singles matches from him. One with Orton which put me to sleep and one with Bryan which was great. He has been improving alittle but he is still the least talented among the Shield. He might win the WHC title but i wouldnt count that as a big deal because guys like Ziggler and Swagger have won the title, they seem to give it to ppl to test the waters instead of giving it to someone who is actually ready.

I care more about ringwork and promos so Roman's look really doesnt play a factor in how i see him. I now have Seth and Dean at 1a and 1b only because they really haven't allowed Dean to have a lengthy singles match like Rollins has had.

All 3 guys will have a great future.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> It was a metal spike, like from a railroad, I believe. Both he and Jimmy Jacobs had used the spikes during the match, which is how they got so bloody. It was an I Quit match as the end of their big feud and I don't think anyone was going to blame Mox for quitting after getting a spike to the balls. (It was more his upper thigh though, just in case he ever chose to use said balls in the future.)


Ooh okay that's still crazy. I can only imagine how brutal "I Quit" matches were in the indies.


----------



## Kratosx23

krai999 said:


> can't wait to see you people's expressions when you finally realize that roman reigns is the next big thing in the wwe. I'm just saying he'll have the best career out of all of them


We all know that already. And it won't be a good reaction, because it shouldn't be, it's bullshit.


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> Ooh okay that's still crazy. I can only imagine how brutal "I Quit" matches were in the indies.


He's kind of a crazy dude and that's one of the reasons why I adore him. And that match was nothing compared to the weird stuff he did in CZW. I enjoy watching those matches, but man am I glad that he doesn't have to do them anymore.


----------



## Crozer

Has the match between Ambrose and Xavier Woods even been televised? 

Because If you see this clip 




Go to 1:20, you can clearly see Ambrose. Any info on this?


----------



## Vin Ghostal

ByTor said:


> Ambrose is miles below the other two for me. I'm not a Dean Ambrose guy at all. He's painfully boring with all the punchy kicky resthold stuff and a terribly generic look. Then you get the goofy faces. He's like a 3rd Basham Brother as far as I'm concerned.


Ambrose has a generic look? I'm no obsessive Shield mark like a lot of people in this thread, and even I know that's bullshit. 

Evan Bourne has a generic look. Ambrose looks and acts like he might be a goddamn serial killer.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Favourite Shield member?

Seth Rollins. It's not even difficult to choose, even though I love all 3 of them. I just love Rollins the most.


----------



## Luces

So my take on the three of them and "who's best?" and all of that won't really be bringing anything new to the table, but here goes.

My sketchy ladyboner bias goes to Ambrose, even though I do think all three are very good looking dudes, but that factor is the most subjective, so I'm going to leave it at that.

Ambrose is the best talker (and I'm also a little biased on him for this because I'm a promo whore) and when he's cutting a promo, he is the most intriguing and charismatic of the three. I like his kinda old school beat 'em up style of wrestling, but I know a lot of people don't and since he's been on tv with the Shield, he has narrowed down his repertoire to mostly punches, scratches, lariats, etc. I think as a straight up singles guy, he'll go back to more of his indy set, but we'll have to see. He is also the best at character work, but this is just based on his work in the indies and developmental. The other guys have been doing a lot better on character stuff since they've been on tv, I think. I can see him being a top heel very quickly when they move on.

Rollins is the most athletic. He has the largest move set and he is a really nice combo of aerial and ground. I think he's often voted in to fight dudes because he has the most variety in what he can do. His promos in the indies and developmental were okay, nothing dynamic, but not Jeff Farmer (youtube that name if you've never seen the promo...). He never really felt like he had much of a character in dev, it was kinda just him. Nothing wrong with that, but watching him, I never really felt compelled to see what he was going to do next in terms of story. But his matches were always top notch. I've liked his bits in Shield promos since they've been on tv, so maybe it's just he sounds better as a heel? I don't know. He's very lovable as a babyface, so I think he'll do just fine.

Reigns is the greenest since I think he's only been wrestling for 2 years. (Don't quote me on that.) That being said, for a guy who has only been wrestling that long, he's really good. Putting him together with Ambrose and Rollins was the best thing they could have done. They're experience could help him out with improving himself and hiding his shortcomings. If an WWE wrestler were to get some "Most Improved" award for this past year, I'd give it to him. His promo bits have gotten a lot better, just in his facial expressions and reactions alone. He was kind of a statue when they first showed up. His spear is definitely a great one, and even though I think spears are used too much in WWE as a whole, I never complain when he does them. He has the look that WWE tends to like best, so that will help him a lot, but looks only do so much. As long as he continues to improve, he can be great.


In summary, if you don't want to read all my ramblings: all three have their strengths and weaknesses, but I think they'll all do great in the future, if given the opportunity. They definitely all want it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

found this on tumblr. does anyone know where the original picture in the background is from?


----------



## TeriAdele

Ambrose is the best mic worker (They seem to be holding him back on his move set)

Rollins is the best in-ring worker (his mic work seems to improve)

Reigns has the best ring presence and *THE* look (IMO that is what the WWE looks for prime example Batista although I do think Reigns' in-ring work is progressing fast)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Luces said:


> So my take on the three of them and "who's best?" and all of that won't really be bringing anything new to the table, but here goes.
> 
> My sketchy ladyboner bias goes to Ambrose, even though I do think all three are very good looking dudes, but that factor is the most subjective, so I'm going to leave it at that.
> 
> Ambrose is the best talker (and I'm also a little biased on him for this because I'm a promo whore) and when he's cutting a promo, he is the most intriguing and charismatic of the three. I like his kinda old school beat 'em up style of wrestling, but I know a lot of people don't and since he's been on tv with the Shield, he has narrowed down his repertoire to mostly punches, scratches, lariats, etc. I think as a straight up singles guy, he'll go back to more of his indy set, but we'll have to see. He is also the best at character work, but this is just based on his work in the indies and developmental. The other guys have been doing a lot better on character stuff since they've been on tv, I think. I can see him being a top heel very quickly when they move on.
> 
> Rollins is the most athletic. He has the largest move set and he is a really nice combo of aerial and ground. I think he's often voted in to fight dudes because he has the most variety in what he can do. His promos in the indies and developmental were okay, nothing dynamic, but not *Jeff Farmer (youtube that name if you've never seen the promo...)*. He never really felt like he had much of a character in dev, it was kinda just him. Nothing wrong with that, but watching him, I never really felt compelled to see what he was going to do next in terms of story. But his matches were always top notch. I've liked his bits in Shield promos since they've been on tv, so maybe it's just he sounds better as a heel? I don't know. He's very lovable as a babyface, so I think he'll do just fine.
> 
> Reigns is the greenest since I think he's only been wrestling for 2 years. (Don't quote me on that.) That being said, for a guy who has only been wrestling that long, he's really good. Putting him together with Ambrose and Rollins was the best thing they could have done. They're experience could help him out with improving himself and hiding his shortcomings. If an WWE wrestler were to get some "Most Improved" award for this past year, I'd give it to him. His promo bits have gotten a lot better, just in his facial expressions and reactions alone. He was kind of a statue when they first showed up. His spear is definitely a great one, and even though I think spears are used too much in WWE as a whole, I never complain when he does them. He has the look that WWE tends to like best, so that will help him a lot, but looks only do so much. As long as he continues to improve, he can be great.
> 
> 
> In summary, if you don't want to read all my ramblings: all three have their strengths and weaknesses, but I think they'll all do great in the future, if given the opportunity. They definitely all want it.




Jumpin' GOAT Farmer mention!! YUPPP! I love you. :clap


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Crozer

Ambrose as Trevor. :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> found this on tumblr. does anyone know where the original picture in the background is from?


I still haven't found it either, usually these thing pop up on tumblr like ASAP but nope. Sucks, because it looks like such an awesome shot too! 



Crozer said:


> Ambrose as Trevor. :lmao












:lmao:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

SonoShion said:


>


Anddddd I just died :buried

I would so buy GTA V if these guys were the actual characters.


----------



## Delbusto

Not related to the video, but got to see the Shield in action again at the house show here in Dallas last night. Reigns looks huge man. He and Seth beat Tons of Funk and Kofi/Miz in a triple tag team match, and Ambrose defended his belt against Ryder. They also cut a promo on the big screen when the show started, but I couldn't hear what Ambrose said. Reigns said something along the lines of Tons of Funk looking like ten tons of funk, and he would put them on the spear diet and cut them in half.


----------



## Luces

Quoth the Raven said:


> Jumpin' GOAT Farmer mention!! YUPPP! I love you. :clap


 What can I say? He's a legend.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> I still haven't found it either, usually these thing pop up on tumblr like ASAP but nope. Sucks, because it looks like such an awesome shot too!
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Didn't that come from wwe...I think I remember them posting pics like this with a few different people. Wish they would share the actual pic. 

Btw I was roaming the strip last night and I went into one of the big stores to get something and they sell standies in there. They had the shield. Not even an hour later I am back in there and they are gone lol. The guy told me the shield sells out quick, especially that dean guy LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Didn't that come from wwe...I think I remember them posting pics like this with a few different people. Wish they would share the actual pic.
> 
> Btw I was roaming the strip last night and I went into one of the big stores to get something and they sell standies in there. They had the shield. Not even an hour later I am back in there and they are gone lol. The guy told me the shield sells out quick, especially that dean guy LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So why did you go back? Admit it, you wanted your own Dean standee. :cool2


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Didn't that come from wwe...I think I remember them posting pics like this with a few different people. Wish they would share the actual pic.
> 
> Btw I was roaming the strip last night and I went into one of the big stores to get something and they sell standies in there. They had the shield. Not even an hour later I am back in there and they are gone lol. The guy told me the shield sells out quick, especially that dean guy LOL!


They could make a lot of money if they made a deal with the love doll industry...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Didn't that come from wwe...I think I remember them posting pics like this with a few different people. Wish they would share the actual pic.
> 
> Btw I was roaming the strip last night and I went into one of the big stores to get something and they sell standies in there. They had the shield. Not even an hour later I am back in there and they are gone lol. The guy told me the shield sells out quick, especially that dean guy LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, he's pretty popular, that Ambrose guy is :cool2:lol

That or Ambrose has a shit ton of standees hidden away in his apt because he's embarrassed by them lol just kidding :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> They could make a lot of money if they made a deal with the love doll industry...


True. It's what's best for business.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> So why did you go back? Admit it, you wanted your own Dean standee. :cool2


Lmao! I had to go to the bathroom and thought it would be hilarious to take pics with them...they way too expensive! I ain't paying over 40 bucks for a fake dean LOL! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> They could make a lot of money if they made a deal with the love doll industry...


Me and my friend where talking about that! LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, he's pretty popular, that Ambrose guy is :cool2:lol
> 
> That or Ambrose has a shit ton of standees hidden away in his apt because he's embarrassed by them lol just kidding :lmao


Lol that would be hilarious!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Although could you imagine how awkward it would be if you were somewhat famous and you go over to this person's house and they have a standee of you in their bedroom? :lmao


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Although could you imagine how awkward it would be if you were somewhat famous and you go over to this person's house and they have a standee of you in their bedroom? :lmao


I won't judge anyone who collects or is into standees, but I would personally feel awkward having one in my house. Not only would my husband probably punch it in the face (if it were Ambrose, that is. Revenge for all of my pervy fantasies ^^() ), but I'd feel weird just staring at it. I'm happier with my dorky Ambrose t-shirt and youtube clips. Many, many youtube clips.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Although could you imagine how awkward it would be if you were somewhat famous and you go over to this person's house and they have a standee of you in their bedroom? :lmao


My only advice for a person in this situation would be:










:lol


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> The Shield have a message for The Rhodes Family
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75661363


SO FUCKING PUMPED!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:




Eulonzo said:


> Still one of their best moments in their career. This deserves more praise. :mark:
> 
> The shit talking at the end. :lol
> Seth: DEAD!! MAAN!!! WE ARE THE NEW GAURD, WE ARE THE NEW HOUNDS OF JUSTICE!
> Ambrose: That was justice, Taker, that was justice.
> 
> :rollins :reigns :ambrose
> 
> I agree, although Rollins is awesome as well, and Reigns is just gonna get better & better for months/years to come.


I remember that clearly. 
'Cause it was one of the finest Ambrose moments so far.
His reaction when the crowd chanted "YOU TAPED OUT!" was so amazing. 

*"You didn't beat me..."
*fucking crazy moves with chair*
"I DIDN'T TAP OUT!" *

GOD DAMN!































Everything was great.

Also agree with your last sentence.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^"Video not available in your country" :batista3

the Youtube one that is.

rewatched the TLC match the other day. God it's so beautiful. :mark:


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ^"Video not available in your country" :batista3
> 
> the Youtube one that is.
> 
> rewatched the TLC match the other day. God it's so beautiful. :mark:


Quick sidebar: I love your sig. Sami is a bloody beast. So proud of him.


And now back to your regularly scheduled Shield fangasms!


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Didn't that come from wwe...I think I remember them posting pics like this with a few different people. Wish they would share the actual pic.
> 
> Btw I was roaming the strip last night and I went into one of the big stores to get something and they sell standies in there. They had the shield. Not even an hour later I am back in there and they are gone lol. The guy told me the shield sells out quick, especially that dean guy LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LIES! Just admit you brought them all


I want one. Don't care what folks say, let me be the cougar damn it!


----------



## SubZero3:16

From tumblr :lmao I wonder what Reigns was thinking


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> LIES! Just admit you brought them all
> 
> 
> I want one. Don't care what folks say, let me be the cougar damn it!




i honestly considered getting a dean one for my closet...but i couldn't bring myself to do it. and my husband would just not understand... now if they made anatomically correct dean dolls at the sex shop, he'd just have to deal, LOL!


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> From tumblr :lmao I wonder what Reigns was thinking


they totally should have, just to piss him off...now thats how to heel!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Eddie Ray said:


> they totally should have, just to piss him off...now thats how to heel!




now if Jon Moxley was there, he'd probably pull his pants down, whip his ass out and get down


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> now if Jon Moxley was there, he'd probably pull his pants down, whip his ass out and get down


STAHP!!! The visual!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> STAHP!!! The visual!


This probably doesn't help much.










Sorry to everyone who woke up and didn't want to see a random butt pic.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Luces said:


> Sorry to everyone who woke up and didn't want to see a random butt pic.


Why? _Why? WHY COULDN'T IT BE SETH ROLLINS IN THAT POSITION!?_


----------



## TeriAdele

It is a missed opportunity if Dean Ambrose does not do his Dusty Rhodes impression tonight.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TeriAdele said:


> It is a missed opportunity if Dean Ambrose does not do his Dusty Rhodes impression tonight.


Depends how its done. If they do it in more a mocking way it can play into the heel persona, however there is that fine line where it came come across as more comedic which wouldn't be necessarily good for them. 

It is pretty spot on and hilarious though. 

I. Am. An. FBI. Agent. Baybeh. :lmao


----------



## Luces

Reservoir Angel said:


> Why? _Why? WHY COULDN'T IT BE SETH ROLLINS IN THAT POSITION!?_


I can probably get you a picture like that of him. It's honestly just from me watching his old indy matches and going "yep, I like that image! *screencap*". (I was going through looking for good jean shots...I am only slightly ashamed.) Let me dig up some ol' Tyler Black footage and I'll see what I can do. =D


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Depends how its done. If they do it in more a mocking way it can play into the heel persona, however there is that fine line where it came come across as more comedic which wouldn't be necessarily good for them.
> 
> It is pretty spot on and hilarious though.
> 
> I. Am. An. FBI. Agent. Baybeh. :lmao


He is really good at impersonations

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Luces said:


> Let me dig up some ol' Tyler Black footage and I'll see what I can do. =D


+1 rep for any of the old fetish wrestling stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> From tumblr :lmao I wonder what Reigns was thinking


Hard to know for sure, but from that angle it looks like he's smiling at it. I wouldn't be surprised if he was at least fighting the laughter.

I'm jazzed for tonight.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> +1 rep for any of the old fetish wrestling stuff.


Haha I have seen the pics and videos to those lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> Hard to know for sure, but from that angle it looks like he's smiling at it. I wouldn't be surprised if he was at least fighting the laughter.
> 
> I'm jazzed for tonight.


He does seem like a pretty smiley dude.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Seth is posting crossfit pics again and they are lacking Dean and Roman...I mean what is the point of that?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn I got called in to work to cover for someone. Yay for more hours, but boo for missing out on the first hour of raw probably.


----------



## roz85

I've lurked on this thread long enough... can't take it anymore, gotta shout out my love for the shield. i took an extended hiatus from watching WWE programming, well over a year so I missed most of their WWE careers... but I tuned in a few weeks ago and got hooked again because of them. I hope my husband isn't too jealous, haha.


----------



## Srdjan99

Great


----------



## Luces

Okay, cheap plug time. I made another MV about a week ago, so I'm sharing it. It's not as good as the Moxley Bitches one, but I think there's some pretty good Shield moments in it. Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> Okay, cheap plug time. I made another MV about a week ago, so I'm sharing it. It's not as good as the Moxley Bitches one, but I think there's some pretty good Shield moments in it. Hope you guys enjoy it.



WOW! What a great video! I love Beastie Boys and the Shield, what a great combo, You did an awesome job on it! Definitely in my top 5 fave Shield videos for sure!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Jimshine

That Beastie Boys Shield video ...

Really, really, really, really, good.

Have a cuppa mate, you've earned it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean hitting his hand on a post. He's such a drama queen :lol


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean hitting his hand on a post. He's such a drama queen :lol


haha was gonna post that earlier saw it on tumblr, think it's from the aussie tour. you're right he really is a drama queen. :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean hitting his hand on a post. He's such a drama queen :lol





I wonder how he handled this when it happened....







Spoiler: WARNING.... VERY GRAPHIC


----------



## SubZero3:16

Damn, that's brutal! :shocked:

P.S. You should totally spoiler tag/hide that pic, for the more um sensitive members.


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I wonder how he handled this when it happened...


Probably with a lot of beer.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean hitting his hand on a post. He's such a drama queen :lol


attention seeker :lmao


----------



## TeriAdele

So RAW is supporting breast cancer awareness month tonight and all superstars and divas will be wearing pink. I cant wait to see The Shield


----------



## Shenroe

I really can't picture them in pink lol, that would hurt them bad imo. Either they remain in black gears or they don't show up at raw at all


----------



## Luces

They're so heelish that they're pro breast cancer and refuse to wear pink! Booooooooo!


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean hitting his hand on a post. He's such a drama queen :lol


I like how he's overdramatic but in a bit of a comedic sense. Hell I'd react that way too if I _legit_ smacked my hand against a steel post full force like that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Look at my baby.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*throws a masterball* He will be my baby now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Apparently according to WWE.com Ambrose is banned from ringside at Battleground..... 

Wonder what the plans are for him. 

Another solid performance by them again tonight. Really never tire of watching them wrestle. However it would be nicer to see them in a feud (with a proper storyline) rather than just being put into matches with people we have already seen them win against. 

Reigns spear to Goldust was just freaking awesome :mark: :mark: 

Anyone see Ambrose's little smile/almost laugh when Reigns ripped Cody's shirt apart.... He looked so proud :lmao. 


Also for those of you who didn't see it The Shield had a promo on the app (I've linked it below)

http://vimeo.com/75831222


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> Okay, cheap plug time. I made another MV about a week ago, so I'm sharing it. It's not as good as the Moxley Bitches one, but I think there's some pretty good Shield moments in it. Hope you guys enjoy it.


Love it! I also love beastie boys and sabotage... like how you did snippets like the actual video. I am really into video editing so I really enjoYed the editing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> *throws a masterball* He will be my baby now.











Yeah.... no.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Apparently according to WWE.com Ambrose is banned from ringside at Battleground.....
> 
> 
> Also for those of you who didn't see it The Shield had a promo on the app (I've linked it below)
> 
> http://vimeo.com/75831222


:mark: :mark: All 3 of them were so good.

Kayfabe speaking they sound a bit delusional when it comes to Triple H's motives, it would be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I find myself admiring Roman's hair more than anything during his matches lately....not more than admiring Dean of course...but, nah mean?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> :mark: :mark: All 3 of them were so good.
> 
> Kayfabe speaking they sound a bit delusional when it comes to Triple H's motives, it would be interesting to see how it all plays out.




I hope they're not making them so naive...the fact they said they trust HHH? What happened to trusting no one? Me no likey.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah.... no.


One will not simply be able to break the infinite bond we will develop. I'll take him on walks. I'll feed and play with him every day. Sure I'll even dress him up a little too. Oh it will be fun.










I won't pick up his poop, though. You can have the scooper duties.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> One will not simply be able to break the infinite bond we will develop. I'll take him on walks. I'll feed and play with him every day. Sure I'll even dress him up a little too. Oh it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't pick up his poop, though. You can have the scooper duties.


Dang girl, you creepy. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Talk about the money shot. This closeup at the end was everything.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Shenroe said:


> I really can't picture them in pink lol, that would hurt them bad imo. Either they remain in black gears or they don't show up at raw at all


next week on RAW: Shield in pink tactical gear! :vince5


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:cheer:faint::cheer:faint:

Ps. I see you Rollins at the end trying to get into that camera shot :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> :mark: :mark: All 3 of them were so good.
> 
> Kayfabe speaking they sound a bit delusional when it comes to Triple H's motives, it would be interesting to see how it all plays out.


It really was a strong promo from them all. 

I agree on the whole trusting of Trips thing, then again you don't know whether they want him to think that they trust him just to completely generate the surprise element (however this is wwe we're talking about here :lol)


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> It really was a strong promo from them all.
> 
> I agree on the whole trusting of Trips thing, *then again you don't know whether they want him to think that they trust him just to completely generate the surprise element* (however this is wwe we're talking about here :lol)


All you have to do is watch his face when they're in the same room.


----------



## Miss Millie

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been visiting this forum on & off over the last few months as a Guest & like a few other people have said in here before I finally decided to sign up because of The Shield Discussion Thread which IMO is the best thing on this whole site!(plus I felt bad just lurking around in here haha).

I've been watching the WWF/WWE since the Attitude Era & to me the debut & booking of The Shield so far is one of only a handfull of things the WWE has managed to get right during the "PG / Cena" era.

I think all 3 guys are amazing so don't really have a favourite but if I had to choose one it would be Reigns who definitely has something special about him, to me his in ring & promo skills are fine as they are now & will only keep getting better with time.

I really look forward to seeing what these 3 guys achieve in the next few years.

PS - Sorry for writing so much :lol


----------



## krai999

i'm a roman reigns guy. So are the wwe hire ups


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Miss Millie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been visiting this forum on & off over the last few months as a Guest & like a few other people have said in here before I finally decided to sign up because of The Shield Discussion Thread which IMO is the best thing on this whole site!(plus I felt bad just lurking around in here haha).
> 
> I've been watching the WWF/WWE since the Attitude Era & to me the debut & booking of The Shield so far is one of only a handfull of things the WWE has managed to get right during the "PG / Cena" era.
> 
> I think all 3 guys are amazing so don't really have a favourite but if I had to choose one it would be Reigns who definitely has something special about him, to me his in ring & promo skills are fine as they are now & will only keep getting better with time.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing what these 3 guys achieve in the next few years.
> 
> PS - Sorry for writing so much :lol













Welcome to the party!! :lol  The more the merrier!



Asenath said:


> All you have to do is watch his face when they're in the same room.


Yeah, those little looks are :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol I think this thread forces more guests to sign up than any other. I ended up joining due to the MOTYC thread but I've seen many lurkers give in to the Shield threads


----------



## Miss Millie

Thanks for the welcome tylermoxreigns - I always love all of your posts!


----------



## Miss Millie

I'm definitley one of those lurkers that was forced to sign up thanks to this thread - I could resist no longer! haha


----------



## SubZero3:16

Miss Millie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been visiting this forum on & off over the last few months as a Guest & like a few other people have said in here before I finally decided to sign up because of The Shield Discussion Thread which IMO is the best thing on this whole site!(plus I felt bad just lurking around in here haha).
> 
> I've been watching the WWF/WWE since the Attitude Era & to me the debut & booking of The Shield so far is one of only a handfull of things the WWE has managed to get right during the "PG / Cena" era.
> 
> I think all 3 guys are amazing so don't really have a favourite but if I had to choose one it would be Reigns who definitely has something special about him, to me his in ring & promo skills are fine as they are now & will only keep getting better with time.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing what these 3 guys achieve in the next few years.
> 
> PS - Sorry for writing so much :lol


Welcome to The Shield Brotherhood


----------



## Miss Millie

Thanks! I'm a big fan of heel stables in wrestling so I've really enjoyed seeing The Shield running wild through the WWE over the last year, I know it'll eventually come to an end & they will go their seperate ways but its been great to watch the Sheild develop so far.


----------



## roz85

Dean looking back and smiling at Cody on the ground after getting torn apart by Roman was so freaking great I could hardly contain myself last night. :mark: Roman is a beast.

I don't have a smart phone (or even a Zack Morris phone) but I am so tempted to get one because I don't want to miss any of their matches during the commercial break.

I gotta share this... last night I dreamt that WWE re-signed Matt Morgan and he took over The Shield. I was pissed.



Miss Millie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself, I've been visiting this forum on & off over the last few months as a Guest & like a few other people have said in here before I finally decided to sign up because of The Shield Discussion Thread which IMO is the best thing on this whole site!(plus I felt bad just lurking around in here haha).
> 
> I've been watching the WWF/WWE since the Attitude Era & to me the debut & booking of The Shield so far is one of only a handfull of things the WWE has managed to get right during the "PG / Cena" era.
> 
> I think all 3 guys are amazing so don't really have a favourite but if I had to choose one it would be Reigns who definitely has something special about him, to me his in ring & promo skills are fine as they are now & will only keep getting better with time.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing what these 3 guys achieve in the next few years.
> 
> PS - Sorry for writing so much :lol


Hello! I came out of hiding yesterday for the same reasons. It was funny to stumble upon this thread because I didn't know the Shield was having this impact on other females too... I just tuned in to RAW a few weeks ago after taking over a year off from watching and instantly was drawn in by The Shield. All three have the it factor in my opinion, but my favourite is Dean Ambrose. I am so looking forward to what their careers have in store! :mark:


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Love it! I also love beastie boys and sabotage... like how you did snippets like the actual video. I am really into video editing so I really enjoYed the editing.


Oh good, thank you so much, I was afraid people might feel I was ripping it off too much! I just thought it would be funny to put those credit bits in there. I really enjoy making them.


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> It was funny to stumble upon this thread because I didn't know the Shield was having this impact on other females too... I just tuned in to RAW a few weeks ago after taking over a year off from watching and instantly was drawn in by The Shield. All three have the it factor in my opinion, but my favourite is Dean Ambrose. I am so looking forward to what their careers have in store! :mark:


I have to chuckle at this a bit. I kinda think most ladies felt this way the first time they realized they were smitten with one of them. I started watching FCW in late 2010 because Rollins was there being awesome, so when Ambrose sauntered on in in 2011, I said "who is this guy?", youtubed him, found the "I'm Just a Sick Guy" promo, and was instantly enamored. But I was the only person in my group of friends who had found him (and none of us were aware of CZW or DGUSA at the time), so I felt I was one of the first fangirls or something. I can at least say there weren't as many before they debuted last year, but once they did, it was an explosion of ladyboners everywhere.

It's kinda funny that we all end up weirdly possessive of these public figures, even in jest. I don't have the fantasy to marry him like a lot of chicks, since I'm happily married. I'd just like one evening to get him in and out of my system.  *ahem*


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> I have to chuckle at this a bit. I kinda think most ladies felt this way the first time they realized they were smitten with one of them. I started watching FCW in late 2010 because Rollins was there being awesome, so when Ambrose sauntered on in in 2011, I said "who is this guy?", youtubed him, found the "I'm Just a Sick Guy" promo, and was instantly enamored. But I was the only person in my group of friends who had found him (and none of us were aware of CZW or DGUSA at the time), so I felt I was one of the first fangirls or something. I can at least say there weren't as many before they debuted last year, but once they did, it was an explosion of ladyboners everywhere.
> 
> It's kinda funny that we all end up weirdly possessive of these public figures, even in jest. I don't have the fantasy to marry him like a lot of chicks, since I'm happily married. I'd just like one evening to get him in and out of my system.  *ahem*


I can't even explain what happened, really. In the beginning of the show I was thinking "who is this guy making all these faces" then by the end of the episode I couldn't get enough. They certainly have a charisma to them that is undeniable. But it's not just that, I see the talent and I love the dynamic between the three. I see a bright future for all of them. I'm happily married as well, but my husband just has to get used to me talking about them all the time. :lol


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> I can't even explain what happened, really. In the beginning of the show I was thinking "who is this guy making all these faces" then by the end of the episode I couldn't get enough. They certainly have a charisma to them that is undeniable. But it's not just that, I see the talent and I love the dynamic between the three. I see a bright future for all of them. I'm happily married as well, but my husband just has to get used to me talking about them all the time. :lol


Thankfully my husband likes Ambrose (and the Shield in general). Unfortunately, my obsession sometimes threatens his like for them. Having a little internet haven to get my gushing out has been helping. Also he has thankfully not found my stash of screencaps I took of a jean-clad Moxley. *ahem* I'll take jeans and no shirt over the standard trunks gear.


----------



## Luces

Just thought I'd leave this here for the Ambrose fangirls out there.


----------



## cindel25

Roman has become a lot more sassy times 1000! 

WWE is purposely doing close up shots on his face to make the ladies wet & fanboys fap. 

The way he smirks, lick his lips, eye rolls, trash talking....yassssssssssss!


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Roman has become a lot more sassy times 1000!
> 
> WWE is purposely doing close up shots on his face to make the ladies wet & fanboys fap.
> 
> The way he smirks, lick his lips, eye rolls, trash talking....yassssssssssss!


He's beautiful ain't he? 

I'm like yup Cena there's your replacement in the next 5 years.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean's tight ass and thick legs, and Roman's beautiful hair doin it's thang all in one pic










Even they know it's what's best for business












bama4bama4bama4:ass:ass:ass


----------



## Srdjan99

Seriously now, this became really awkhard, just create a damn Shield fan-girls thread wehere to post pics of Ambrose's ass. I enter here to discuss about the group and I see a photo os Dean Ambrose tight ass..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Srdjan99 said:


> Seriously now, this became really awkhard, just create a damn Shield fan-girls thread wehere to post pics of Ambrose's ass. I enter here to discuss about the group and I see a photo os Dean Ambrose tight ass..




There there,you're amongst friends. Glad I'm not the only one who noticed Dean's tight ass. 



Discuss away on the shield. We're multi talented. We can focus on tight asses and have serious discussions about them at the same time.


----------



## Srdjan99

I just took some ideas from your post, didn't spend my tine to admire Ambrose's ass, and this conversation is just too awlhard at this point, lol


----------



## roz85

Srdjan99 said:


> I just took some ideas from your post, didn't spend my tine to admire Ambrose's ass, and this conversation is just too *awlhard* at this point, lol


wait, was that another slip?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean's tight ass and thick legs, and Roman's beautiful hair doin it's thang all in one pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even they know it's what's best for business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bama4bama4bama4:ass:ass:ass














Also this:


----------



## Srdjan99

roz85 said:


> wait, was that another slip?


You, you, just get the fuckin idea, you're not making me repeat what I just typed


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Srdjan99 said:


> Seriously now, this became really awkhard, just create a damn Shield fan-girls thread wehere to post pics of Ambrose's ass. I enter here to discuss about the group and I see a photo os Dean Ambrose tight ass..


And if you didn't notice prior to this (forning over Ambrose's ass and Roman's hair etc...) we were talking about their match and storyline/involvement with Rhodes/HHH/Steph. We have wrasslin' content here too. Instead of continuously bitching about how there is no discussion *WHY DON'T YOU START THE DISCUSSION* ??


----------



## Srdjan99

I like to contribute


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ladies (and gents) I'm being nice... Just going to leave this here


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> There there,you're amongst friends. Glad I'm not the only one who noticed Dean's tight ass.
> 
> Discuss away on the shield. We're multi talented. We can focus on tight asses and have serious discussions about them at the same time.


I'm going to guess that they didn't come in here to see ass pics and then there it was. ^^() Or maybe they did. That being said, there honestly should probably be a horny fangirls picture section. I mean, if there's one to post pics of hot chicks in bikinis, shouldn't there be one for hot dudes bending over in pants? I say yea!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> I'm going to guess that they didn't come in here to see ass pics and then there it was. ^^() Or maybe they did. That being said, there honestly should probably be a horny fangirls picture section. I mean, if there's one to post pics of hot chicks in bikinis, shouldn't there be one for hot dudes bending over in pants? I say yea!



Then where would the fun be in watching some of the boys squirm?

There are some cool ass guys that just roll with the punches in here and have a good time while contributing to the discussion. Ya'll know who you are. 



Spoiler: a spoiler



Shield is in the main event on smackdown 3 on 1 vs the big show this week




Also, I'm disappointed that Dean doesn't have a match yet for Battleground. Why are they not building feuds for the championships in general? They were starting a feud with Dean and Dolph for a bit there then now Dolph is on the preshow against Damien Sandow? Where did that even come from? Same with the tag titles. Just throw the shield against the Rhodes? What happened to building some kind of feud for the titles with somebody? 

The only thing they seem to be focusing on in Punk and Heyman/Ryback and secondly Bryan and Orton.


----------



## tbp82

cindel25 said:


> Roman has become a lot more sassy times 1000!
> 
> WWE is purposely doing close up shots on his face to make the ladies wet & fanboys fap.
> 
> The way he smirks, lick his lips, eye rolls, trash talking....yassssssssssss!



This is just more of Roman's upside and potential. He has a certain presence and charisma about him that very few have. He's got a kinda LL Cool ish swag going on. 

On another note I'm one of the biggest Roman Reigns fans out there and I see clearly how his size and presence makes him head and shoulders above the rest of the WWE roster but, I wish he would lose that mid-match chin lock he does and add in more brawling moves like basic punches and kicks at times I think that chin lock slows down his matches to much


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Then where would the fun be in watching some of the boys squirm?
> 
> There are some cool ass guys that just roll with the punches in here and have a good time while contributing to the discussion. Ya'll know who you are.


Haha, I didn't know you liked seeing boys squirm. =P So I shouldn't feel so bad leaving all my random screenshots and gifs around here?


I call it "I hate to see you go, but I love to watch you leave". 


> Also, I'm disappointed that Dean doesn't have a match yet for Battleground. Why are they not building feuds for the championships in general? They were starting a feud with Dean and Dolph for a bit there then now Dolph is on the preshow against Damien Sandow? Where did that even come from? Same with the tag titles. Just throw the shield against the Rhodes? What happened to building some kind of feud for the titles with somebody?


For years the mid card titles have been notoriously randomly booked. I was hoping that would change with Ambrose there, but I guess not...which bums me out because Ambrose v. Dolph is one of my favorite match-ups. It's like the symphony of awesome sells.


----------



## roz85

Srdjan99 said:


> You, you, just get the fuckin idea, you're not making me repeat what I just typed


Sorry, it was only a jest. we can get serious... though i take the pics very, very seriously......


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sweet lord have mercy!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Sweet lord have mercy!


I know I had to post it as well :lmao.... :cheer:faint::ex:


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose is everything that a Lifetime movie crooked/coked up cop is supposed to be and look like.
Why does that attract me? 


And yeah, last night's match was their best match in a while as far as fluid as fuck teamwork us concerned. It was flawless and god bless Rollins' trolling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dang girl, you creepy. :lol


I was in creepy mode last night, yes. Apologies. You can have him back. :lol

Also, dat superman bang twirl.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I was in creepy mode last night, yes. Apologies. You can have him back. :lol
> 
> Also, dat superman bang twirl.


Why thank you for returning my rightful property.

You can have this. I don't need this old thing anymore:


----------



## Shenroe

One thing i wonder while rewatching raw, why dean is being booked so poorly? Especially in 6 man tag match where he rarely have offenses. Every times he tries anything else than a punch/kick he get contered like every single time. On the other hand seth might loose more often but his matches are at least competitives. Right now dean is no more than a chicken shit heel #12654 and the fact that they gang up on people doesn't help either. I don't know maybe he should be a little more "thug" and less tactical/cerebral whatever . That was my 2 cts, feel free to contribute.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Shenroe said:


> One thing i wonder while rewatching raw, why dean is being booked so poorly? Especially in 6 man tag match where he rarely have offenses. Every times he tries anything else than a punch/kick he get contered like every single time. On the other hand seth might loose more often but his matches are at least competitives. Right now dean is no more than a chicken shit heel #12654 and the fact that they gang up on people doesn't help either. I don't know maybe he should be a little more "thug" and less tactical/cerebral whatever . That was my 2 cts, feel free to contribute.



I actually somewhat agree with you. Watching his old stuff before he was in the WWE, even his stuff in FCW, the man can go. Why the WWE just limits him to punching, kicking, etc, it baffles me. There are a lot here who know what Dean is capable of but, they're definitely not presenting him well to new fans. Matter of fact today a guy I work with told me he couldn't understand why I liked Dean so much, that he was his least favorite of the shield, and he's so boring to watch because he doesn't do much except make funny face and punch and kick. I told him to go on youtube and look up Jon Moxley and then get back to me. 

They need to let Dean let some of his Mox out...on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Jimshine

Amber B said:


> And yeah, last night's match was their best match in a while as far as fluid as fuck teamwork us concerned. It was flawless and god bless Rollins' trolling.


They shit the bed on the ending though


----------



## cindel25

Srdjan99 said:


> Seriously now, this became really awkhard, just create a damn Shield fan-girls thread wehere to post pics of Ambrose's ass. I enter here to discuss about the group and I see a photo os Dean Ambrose tight ass..


We love tight asses! :woolcock




tylermoxreigns said:


> Ladies (and gents) I'm being nice... Just going to leave this here


:faint:

Dear goddess, my birthday is coming up and I want this man with his tight ass as my birthday gift. Many blessings.



Oh, I'm the only one here I think that comes in this thread to fap. Just send out the shield sex signal and I'm here! :agree:


----------



## Amber B

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I actually somewhat agree with you. Watching his old stuff before he was in the WWE, even his stuff in FCW, the man can go. Why the WWE just limits him to punching, kicking, etc, it baffles me. There are a lot here who know what Dean is capable of but, they're definitely not presenting him well to new fans. Matter of fact today a guy I work with told me he couldn't understand why I liked Dean so much, that he was his least favorite of the shield, and he's so boring to watch because he doesn't do much except make funny face and punch and kick. I told him to go on youtube and look up Jon Moxley and then get back to me.
> 
> They need to let Dean let some of his Mox out...on the mic and in the ring.


Ambrose in FCW and Jon Moxley was on his own. Despite being a US champion, he is still known as being a tag team worker. No one in that group is showing their complete range because if that happens, one easily outshines the other. Ambrose only does the punching, kicking, rest holds, etc because Rollins and Reigns finish it.The same goes for Rollins. He isn't doing most of the punching, rest holds, eye raking or power moves because Ambrose takes care of the former while Reigns takes care of the latter. They're basically everything that tag team wrestling is supposed to be.

We aren't going to get a solo version of FCW Ambrose or Moxley in such a cohesive tag environment.


----------



## Shenroe

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I actually somewhat agree with you. Watching his old stuff before he was in the WWE, even his stuff in FCW, the man can go. Why the WWE just limits him to punching, kicking, etc, it baffles me. There are a lot here who know what Dean is capable of but, they're definitely not presenting him well to new fans. Matter of fact today a guy I work with told me he couldn't understand why I liked Dean so much, that he was his least favorite of the shield, and he's so boring to watch because he doesn't do much except make funny face and punch and kick. I told him to go on youtube and look up Jon Moxley and then get back to me.
> 
> They need to let Dean let some of his Mox out...on the mic and in the ring.


Despite the fact i love the guy, yeah i can understand his POV. But that's not what bothers me the most, even if he doesn't do much grappling, he needs to "man up" so to speak, he got by and large the same size of cesaro, hell i don't see much difference now between him and reigns build wise.



Amber B said:


> Ambrose in FCW and Jon Moxley was on his own. Despite being a US champion, he is still known as being a tag team worker. No one in that group is showing their complete range because if that happens, one easily outshines the other. Ambrose only does the punching, kicking, rest holds, etc because Rollins and Reigns finish it.The same goes for Rollins. He isn't doing most of the punching, rest holds, eye raking or power moves because Ambrose takes care of the former while Reigns takes care of the latter. They're basically everything that tag team wrestling is supposed to be.
> 
> We aren't going to get a solo version of FCW Ambrose or Moxley in such a cohesive tag environment.


I understand that, but their obsession of perfection lead sometimes to questioning booking imo still imo. They need to let them go loose at times


----------



## randomaccess

I think the Shield should turn on HHH, in my opinion, HHH has been screwing the Shield to appeal to the face. But, this is everything that the Shield is against. 

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> Ambrose in FCW and Jon Moxley was on his own. Despite being a US champion, he is still known as being a tag team worker. No one in that group is showing their complete range because if that happens, one easily outshines the other. Ambrose only does the punching, kicking, rest holds, etc because Rollins and Reigns finish it.The same goes for Rollins. He isn't doing most of the punching, rest holds, eye raking or power moves because Ambrose takes care of the former while Reigns takes care of the latter. They're basically everything that tag team wrestling is supposed to be.
> 
> We aren't going to get a solo version of FCW Ambrose or Moxley in such a cohesive tag environment.



I agree to this as well...but there's got to be something else that Dean can do to shine a bit more while still being a part of a cohesive unit. Like maybe let him be the one to get people to submit, with the crossface chicken wing, to play up more that he's a little bit crazy. Rollins you can already see is the high flyer, bump taker, etc and Reigns is the beast. If they want to use Dean as the talker, let him talk on more than just the app. And let him sound just a bit more crazy or something. Dean is too bland right now especially for the new fans.




Editted to add that I love them as the 3 person tag team. I haven't seen a group work as well as those 3 together in a long time. I have all their matches from the ppvs on my iphone and my ipad so I can watch them anytime. Nothing beats the TLC match for me. What an incredible match, especially for it being their first match together in the WWE. To steal the show, which is basically what they did, in their first match in the E goes to show how much promise they all have, together and when they eventually become singles wrestlers, for the future.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> We love tight asses! :woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :faint:
> 
> Dear goddess, my birthday is coming up and I want this man with his tight ass as my birthday gift. Many blessings.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm the only one here I think that comes in this thread to fap. Just send out the shield sex signal and I'm here! :agree:



My birthday is in 2 days. I will gladly clean him off and hand him over when I'm done. :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why thank you for returning my rightful property.
> 
> You can have this. I don't need this old thing anymore:


I humbly accept.


----------



## SubZero3:16

He has such a mouth on him and look at that elbow drop.


----------



## Bearodactyl

SubZero3:16 said:


> He has such a mouth on him and look at that elbow drop.


Nice air he got there


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> They need to let Dean let some of his Mox out...on the mic and in the ring.


This could be founded in nothing, but I get the feeling that they're saving that side of him.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> This could be founded in nothing, but I get the feeling that they're saving that side of him.



I can see them saving it, which is a good move, but let a bit more out so people can get a better, ahem, taste of him,:yum:


----------



## BrockO'Brien

*Roman Reigns Spear Thread*

How amazing is Roman Reigns' spears? He possibly has the best spear I have ever seen in wrestling history. Time after time, he executes the spear brutally, and absolutely cuts his opponents in half. My favourite spear by him would have to be this one on Dolph Ziggler http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTa3C_1n8kQ. Dolph sells it amazingly and it genuinely looks like he may have broken his back when he hits the barricade. Feel free to share your favourite spear by Roman or even your favourite spear of all time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Roman Reigns Spear Thread*

I think he has one of the best in history. Edge's spear is a joke compared to Roman Reigns. I do love Goldbergs and Rhynos spear to.

One of my favorites was the one to Kane at TLC.









and to Sheamus


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I can see them saving it, which is a good move, but let a bit more out so people can get a better, ahem, taste of him,:yum:


Oh man, did you have to use that word choice? You're killing me here! :faint:


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Roman Reigns Spear Thread*

Best spear of the last 10 years,no two ways about it.Yet I would rate Goldberg's spear as number one when talking about all time best spear,with Rhyno/Reigns tied in the second position.

PS:This is the move,I look forward to see everytime the Shield are in action.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Roman's spear is a thing of beauty. My two favorite spears are Kane at TLC and Dolph up against the barricade on Smackdown. Both insane.


----------



## Luces

My favorite Reigns spear was on Dolph, where Dolph jumped into it and was whiplashed back onto the mat. Then Roman rolls out of it onto one knee and brushes his hair back like "yeah whatever, I spear dudes all the time, it's no big deal". I like it for Dolph's crazy awesome sell and Roman's reaction to it after. He really has improved SO much on facial reactions. I guess when you're around Ambrose all the time, some of that nutty rubber face has got to rub off on you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yeah definitely. I love the range of facial expressions that Ambrose comes up with.


----------



## rbhayek

These guys are going to be beasts as singles competitors.


----------



## sickofcena

*How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

Besides those backstage ones they do i have never seen them cut a promo in the ring.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

Following HHH's instruction is what's best for business right now. :HHH2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

Rollins doesnt need to be cutting promos. He sounds like some old cigarette smoking woman reading off bingo numbers at some hall. I do miss hearing some extended Ambrose promos though.


----------



## obby

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

bc they're HIRED GOONS


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

They don't really need to cut promos to look credible, that's why.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

They are enforcers, bodyguards of "The Authority". They don't need to talk much, which is a shame 'cause all want to see Ambrose cut an epic promo but I'm sure we'll get that once they split up.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

The lesser they talk,the more intimidating they become.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

They cut one on Monday but it's on the app.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just wanted to drop a comment about Ambrose's offense/poor booking or whatever.... I really believe it's because he's gonna be the guy or one of the guys in the next coming years. They don't want people to see the full potential of someone at the beginning of his career, and it's kinda going to be better for him to let the audience see his character/move set gradually. Those of us who have been following him for a while/took time out to check out his older work know he's a loaded gun just waiting to be fired and when that day comes.... Oh Lord :mark: :mark: :lmao

They are all going to be awesome singles guys though and it's going to be fun watching them compete, especially when they come up against each other. It kinda would be a travesty if they didn't put together Ambrose/Rollins feud on main roster considering how amazing it was in developmental and how much more they could put into that/push that on the bigger stage.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

They do, they're just usually on the app or WWE.com 

Monday they cut a promo for the app that was actually pretty good. 

Also it could kinda be something to do with their role in the pecking order within the corporation and the actual roster itself, being midcard/holding midcard titles etc... Midcard guys don't really cut a lot of promos (mainly one of the main reasons no one gives a crap about the midcard)


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

Because WWE doesn't allow midcarders to talk these days sadly. It's a big problem.


----------



## DesolationRow

WWE still knows how to make guys when they want to. It helps a lot when those guys are as talented as this group is, and Ambrose is the proverbial tip of the spear. I know a lot of people have cooled off on the whole angle a bit but I actually think these guys are just now beginning to convey prime of their existence as this stable. As long as WWE doesn't blow it somehow, it should pay off hugely in the end.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

They`re not involved in anything important at the moment so no need to cut promos


----------



## superuser1

Finally the WWE did something right but I guess when you have talent youll always come out looking good no matter what


----------



## Eddie Ray

warning: tingly feelings


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> warning: tingly feelings


I can't stand him and his appeal sometimes


----------



## heelorton

I still believe,that they will be faces before the year is out.


----------



## lil_dro

I just couldn't even picture Shield turning face. Stables just shouldn't be faces IMO.


----------



## Asenath

Faces, no. Working against the Corporation, yes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> warning: tingly feelings


He's trying to be all casual checking himself.... Don't worry Ambrose, we are all friends here. Feel away, by all means :lmao:cool2


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> warning: tingly feelings


The reaction of my ladybusiness in .gif form:


----------



## SonoShion

I think Shield + Randy and HHH (Big Show,perhaps) is pretty much set for a team @ Survivor Series. Finally we get an actual storyline leading to the traditional 5 on 5 SS match and no random garbage like the last couple years.


----------



## Asenath

SonoShion said:


> I think Shield + Randy and HHH (Big Show,perhaps) is pretty much set for a team @ Survivor Series. Finally we get an actual storyline leading to the traditional 5 on 5 SS match and no random garbage like the last couple years.


I agree with you, there. But I think Survivor Series will be The Shield's last hurrah as corporate puppets. The discontent is growing -- or at least, that is what I'm reading from their body language to the camera.


----------



## roz85

Eddie Ray said:


> warning: tingly feelings


Haha, I knew this would be a gif this week when I saw it on Monday. (Y)


----------



## roz85

Asenath said:


> I agree with you, there. But I think Survivor Series will be The Shield's last hurrah as corporate puppets. The discontent is growing -- or at least, that is what I'm reading from their body language to the camera.


I agree. Their reactions to me say "we'll play along for now but we're not stupid." I loved how they responded to the 3 on 11 handicap match. They didn't complain, didn't back down, they looked so strong even though they lost.

I'd like them to turn on Trips but not turn face.


----------



## Eddie Ray

my theory is that at SS the Shield will start to squabble and cause team HHH to lose. Ambrose as the most mentally dominant will blame Rollins and Rollins will be excommunicated from the group. Reigns will believe Ambrose's accusations until Ambrose's psychotic nature drives him away but he still doesn't completely side with Rollins and still attributes some blame to him rather than partially at himself, due to ego. this leads to a feud at RR between the three of them as they start tearing each other to pieces.

Rollins is turned face
Reigns occupies the tweener space and gradually turns face
Ambrose stays heel


----------



## Asenath

I don't think the Shield would split after betraying HHH/Orton. I think they'd go into us vs. the world mode, which would be fascinating to watch.


----------



## roz85

Eddie Ray said:


> my theory is that at SS the Shield will start to squabble and cause team HHH to lose. Ambrose as the most mentally dominant will blame Rollins and Rollins will be excommunicated from the group. Reigns will believe Ambrose's accusations until Ambrose's psychotic nature drives him away but he still doesn't completely side with Rollins and still attributes some blame to him rather than partially at himself, due to ego. this leads to a feud at RR between the three of them as they start tearing each other to pieces.
> 
> Rollins is turned face
> Reigns occupies the tweener space and gradually turns face
> Ambrose stays heel


I'd still like them to stay together if they turn on HHH, they work way too well together to stop just yet. I think Dean with the WHC continuing to leading the shield would be great.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I don't think the Shield would split after betraying HHH/Orton. I think they'd go into us vs. the world mode, which would be fascinating to watch.


Yeah I'm thinking this as well.


----------



## cindel25

I got the shield sex signal!

Ambrose checking himself = BEST FOR BUSINESS.

Now this right here: 









THAT is definitely BEST FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## tbp82

Hard for me to understand why you guys are shocked at how Dean's been booked. Roman Reigns is the one of The Shield who has been and will continue to be booked the strongest. Dean can't be booked as the strong one because one he's not and two that is reserved for Roman Reigns. Be happy that you guys get to see your favorite Dean Amborse on Raw and Smackdown on a regurlar basis and be proud that he is helping play a major role in the development of WWE's next big star Roman Reigns.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Eddie Ray said:


> warning: tingly feelings


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> I got the shield sex signal!
> 
> Ambrose checking himself = BEST FOR BUSINESS.
> 
> Now this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is definitely BEST FOR BUSINESS.












:lmao:lmao:lmao

Love this Rollins gif


----------



## Asenath

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> Hard for me to understand why you guys are shocked at how Dean's been booked. Roman Reigns is the one of The Shield who has been and will continue to be booked the strongest. Dean can't be booked as the strong one because one he's not and two that is reserved for Roman Reigns. Be happy that you guys get to see your favorite Dean Amborse on Raw and Smackdown on a regurlar basis and be proud that he is helping play a major role in the development of WWE's next big star Roman Reigns.



I have to agreed with quite a lot of this post. Sometimes it's quite obvious that the Shield was for Reigns to get his foot in the door and be the next guy that they build considering he has the look that the 'E pushes so much. Rollins and Ambrose were the talented guys in FCW/NXT that needed to get onto the main roster because they were too damn good and basically just ready to go. 

However, I do just wanna say that Ambrose was the first of these guys to break away from developmental in that they dark matched him more than the other two and were thinking of storylines to bring him onto the main roster before Reigns and Rollins were thrown into the mix. Therefore, you can kinda see why people get annoyed at his lack of moveset being shown considering they have shown so much faith in him, generally.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Seth tweeted this before:


Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins 1h

Strength- EMOM 15: hang squat snatch [email protected] 85%. Metcon- 3 rds for time: 12 muscle ups/800m run. Here we go. #trainingtweet #crossfit
Expand



I tweeted him back - pictures or it didn't happen, lol


hope he obliges.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Proof even the men love the Ambooty










Take those pictures!


----------



## roz85

hah that's great!


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


unk7


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> I have to agreed with quite a lot of this post. Sometimes it's quite obvious that the Shield was for Reigns to get his foot in the door and be the next guy that they build considering he has the look that the 'E pushes so much. Rollins and Ambrose were the talented guys in FCW/NXT that needed to get onto the main roster because they were too damn good and basically just ready to go.
> 
> However, I do just wanna say that Ambrose was the first of these guys to break away from developmental in that they dark matched him more than the other two and were thinking of storylines to bring him onto the main roster before Reigns and Rollins were thrown into the mix. Therefore, you can kinda see why people get annoyed at his lack of moveset being shown considering they have shown so much faith in him, generally.


To further Dean (and Seth) helping to build Roman Reigns up. It appears to me that alot of Roman's mannerisms head movements trash talking while in the ring I think he picked up from just being around Dean.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tbp82 said:


> To further Dean (and Seth) helping to build Roman Reigns up. It appears to me that alot of Roman's mannerisms head movements trash talking while in the ring I think he picked up from just being around Dean.



I like the way Roman is progressing with his trash talking. It's so smooth and fluid and not forced like Rollins' trolling. I cannot for the life of me get out of my head that night on Raw right before everybody stormed the ring and Orton had DB's head in that chair and Rollins' is yelling "YOU'RE CAREER IS OVAH! You're career is ovah.". That's all I hear now.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Hard for me to understand why you guys are shocked at how Dean's been booked. Roman Reigns is the one of The Shield who has been and will continue to be booked the strongest. Dean can't be booked as the strong one because one he's not and two that is reserved for Roman Reigns. Be happy that you guys get to see your favorite Dean Amborse on Raw and Smackdown on a regurlar basis and be proud that he is helping play a major role in the development of WWE's next big star Roman Reigns.


I dig that the shield's purpose is to mostly put Roman over, he is groomed to be the next golden boy. And i'm fully ok with this. In the meantime, they DO know they have something rare with Dean and Seth that seperate them from the roster.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> Hard for me to understand why you guys are shocked at how Dean's been booked. Roman Reigns is the one of The Shield who has been and will continue to be booked the strongest. Dean can't be booked as the strong one because one he's not and two that is reserved for Roman Reigns. Be happy that you guys get to see your favorite Dean Amborse on Raw and Smackdown on a regurlar basis and be proud that he is helping play a major role in the development of WWE's next big star Roman Reigns.


ahahahahaha.....


no.

The cream will rise to the top, just as it did with Bryan and Punk. you can't hold a guy with that much charisma and intensity down. Ambrose will be top heel.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> ahahahahaha.....
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> *The cream will rise to the top,* just as it did with Bryan and Punk. *you can't hold a guy with that much charisma and intensity down. Ambrose will be top heel.*


----------



## tbp82

Eddie Ray said:


> ahahahahaha.....
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> The cream will rise to the top, just as it did with Bryan and Punk. you can't hold a guy with that much charisma and intensity down. Ambrose will be top heel.



I don't deny that Ambrose will be a top heel go back through most of my post and read you'll see I consistently compare Ambrose to Rowdy Roddy Piper......that's right WWE hall of famer Rowdy Roddy Piper. Fomer Wrestlemania Main Eventer Rowdy Roddy Piper. I think Ambrose could be the Piper to Reigns Hogan or the Punk to Reigns Cena or the Foley to Reigns Rock.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Proof even the men love the Ambooty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take those pictures!


Lol his ass is right in that guys face! Haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Davion McCool

tbp82 said:


> Hard for me to understand why you guys are shocked at how Dean's been booked. Roman Reigns is the one of The Shield who has been and will continue to be booked the strongest. Dean can't be booked as the strong one because one he's not and two that is reserved for Roman Reigns. Be happy that you guys get to see your favorite Dean Amborse on Raw and Smackdown on a regurlar basis and be proud that he is helping play a major role in the development of WWE's next big star Roman Reigns.


Is that why Ambrose holds a singles title and is feuding with former World Champions while Reigns is just there to provide spots in Rollins and Ambrose's tag matches?

Don't get me wrong, I think all of them will be huge, but so far the booking has clearly been to get the best out of all three.


----------



## Ace

Some really creepy stuff in this thread...

They're wrestlers guys, not playboy/playgirl(depending on preference) models..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol his ass is right in that guys face! Haha
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



If I was in that position of having Dean's ass in my face, I shit you not I'd slip my number in one of his millions of pockets in his pants.


----------



## Davion McCool

Punk Fan said:


> Some really creepy stuff in this thread...
> 
> They're wrestlers guys, not playboy/playgirl(depending on preference) models..


----------



## Eddie Ray

Punk Fan said:


> Some really creepy stuff in this thread...
> 
> They're wrestlers guys, not playboy/playgirl(depending on preference) models..


their profession is to play fight in their underwear...think about that for a moment...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Punk Fan said:


> Some really creepy stuff in this thread...
> 
> They're wrestlers guys, not playboy/playgirl(depending on preference) models..













Whoops.


Maybe we're foreshadowing.


----------



## Eddie Ray

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If I was in that position of having Dean's ass in my face, I shit you not I'd slip my number in one of his millions of pockets in his pants.


i'd just go for it and give both cheeks a nice firm squeeze...and then probably get done for indecent assault


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd just go for it and give both cheeks a nice firm squeeze...and then probably get done for indecent assault




No.no.no. I'd save that for later when we're alone after he calls me :dance


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If I was in that position of having Dean's ass in my face, I shit you not I'd slip my number in one of his millions of pockets in his pants.


Lol that would be hilarious....after the show he finds random numbers in his pants LOL!

And lmao at the playgirl comment stuff!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol that would be hilarious....after the show he finds random numbers in his pants LOL!
> 
> And lmao at the playgirl comment stuff!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"why is there so much paper in my pants?...why do they have numbers on them?"


----------



## Luces

cindel25 said:


> Now this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is definitely BEST FOR BUSINESS.


I wake up and check the forum and THIS is what I see? Oh man...and now I have to go grab my husband from work with this image in my head. Damn you!


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd just go for it and give both cheeks a nice firm squeeze...and then probably get done for indecent assault


I could see myself reaching in with grabby hands and my husband slapping my hands away.


----------



## cindel25

Luces said:


> I wake up and check the forum and THIS is what I see? Oh man...and now I have to go grab my husband from work with this image in my head. Damn you!












Your husband will thank you.


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> I could see myself reaching in with grabby hands and my husband slapping my hands away.


"close your eyes, dear. there's something i must do."


----------



## Luces

cindel25 said:


> Your husband will thank you.


*ahem* Um...speaking of that... Not to get too graphic/personal, but we went to the Boston Smackdown right after Mania and the Shield boys had 4 bits during the taping. Let's just say my husband took advantage of the aftermath of that.


----------



## roz85

I wonder how many Shield appearance-related babies there are out there...


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> I wonder how many Shield appearance-related babies there are out there...


Well they've been around for slightly longer than 10 months, so the first batch should be coming out soon.


----------



## Deptford

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd just go for it and give both cheeks a nice firm squeeze...and then probably get done for indecent assault


I remember at house shows back at the beginning of the RA, there was security guards that surrounded the divas every time they got close to the railing and they were always shouting "No touching!!" and things of that nature. and I guess their job was to literally keep the fans from groping the divas. I can imagine it was probably worse in the AE. 

Anyways, I could see that happening again with The Shield in a couple of years lol. 

So just get it while it's good! hah


----------



## Luces

Deptford said:


> I remember at house shows back at the beginning of the RA, there was security guards that surrounded the divas every time they got close to the railing and they were always shouting "No touching!!" and things of that nature. and I guess their job was to literally keep the fans from groping the divas. I can imagine it was probably worse in the AE.
> 
> Anyways, I could see that happening again with The Shield in a couple of years lol.
> 
> So just get it while it's good! hah


It's unfortunate that they have to say that at all. I went to the SHIMMER show during Mania this year, and even at that they have to make the "please don't be a douche, don't touch the wrestlers" announcement. I can see at a large WWE show where they're selling beer and there are a lot of casual fans and people can get a little nuts, but at a small indy show where you expect the people to know better... Creeps are gonna be creeps no matter where you go, I suppose.


----------



## SonoShion

Luces said:


> *ahem* Um...speaking of that... Not to get too graphic/personal, but we went to the Boston Smackdown right after Mania and the Shield boys had 4 bits during the taping. Let's just say my husband took advantage of the aftermath of that.


----------



## Luces

SonoShion said:


>


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Miss Millie

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

Even though The Shield are in the mid-card I wish they were given more promo time on TV, their promos are always good & everyone knows Ambrose is fantastic on the Mic so I think WWE is wasting a big opportunity by just having them cut the majority of their promos on the WWE App (I don't have the WWE App so usually miss out on seeing the backstage stuff they do & I'm sure I'm not the only one).


----------



## roz85

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*



Miss Millie said:


> Even though The Shield are in the mid-card I wish they were given more promo time on TV, their promos are always good & everyone knows Ambrose is fantastic on the Mic so I think WWE is wasting a big opportunity by just having them cut the majority of their promos on the WWE App (I don't have the WWE App so usually miss out on seeing the backstage stuff they do & I'm sure I'm not the only one).


I don't have the app either so I have to agree. But even without a mic, they still convey a lot in my opinion (dat stage presence), even more than others with a lot of promo time. I don't find myself confused about their intentions or direction at all. More promo time for the shield would be icing on the cake though... maybe they stick mostly to the app right now to encourage more people to use it.


----------



## Miss Millie

*Re: How come The Shield Don't cut promos*

I definitley agree that The Shield have enough of a presence about them without having them need to cut promos all the time & get that WWE want to push their App but to me The Shields promos would be way more effective if they gave the guys a mic (especially Ambrose)& had them cut promos in the middle of the ring, live on Raw - I'm looking foward to seeing this happen sooner rather than later!


----------



## gothmog 3rd

Honestly, I think they need a big 3v3 win soon. Maybe just do Big Show, Daniel Bryan and Miz/Ziggler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Don't know if any of your guys have seen this yet, but more 2k14 stuff has been released and The Shield are present in some of game play trailer. Have to say I am really impressed with this, and I'm not much of a gamer tbh but still :mark:






Here's link incase the embed didn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99l1aGJCtA


----------



## Eddie Ray

ughh...fall out boy...the Shield stuff looks awesome but that music :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The video looks awesome, but the music is just hilarious :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> ughh...fall out boy...the Shield stuff looks awesome but that music :no:


LOL I know! Praise be to the mute button :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

don't know if anyone shared this vintage Dean pic yet.


----------



## CastielIsGod

I have WWE 13, and everything in this game looks exacly the same, but with a different theme and roster. WWE games are getting worse than Call Of Duty in the sense they they preety much the same thing but you have to pay more just because it's new, i won't be surprised when i see it dirt cheap on the used games bin in two or three months.


----------



## Eddie Ray

CastielIsGod said:


> I have WWE 13, and everything in this game looks exacly the same, but with a different theme and roster. WWE games are getting worse than Call Of Duty in the sense they they preety much the same thing but you have to pay more just because it's new, i won't be surprised when i see it dirt cheap on the used games bin in two or three months.


this game was troubled from the beginning though, with THQ going under, leaving Yukes in the dark about its future. with 2K behind them and new gen hardware to work with it should get a nice revival.


----------



## roz85

I'm a big time gamer but never been into wrestling games... i'll probably get 2k14 used in a couple of months... is there a mode where i can cut a promo on lawler and DDT him through the announcer table? no? aw


----------



## Eddie Ray

I play universe with all OC CAWs in their own promotion which makes the game so much more fun for me.


----------



## SonoShion

Lapinou said:


>



Can someone cut that MakeaGif.com out so I can use this as a potential signature <3


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> don't know if anyone shared this vintage Dean pic yet.




Thank you for finding this! I saw it the other day and forgot where I saw it. The guy was a freak of nature even back then. He towers over those kids!


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> this game was troubled from the beginning though, with THQ going under, leaving Yukes in the dark about its future. with 2K behind them and new gen hardware to work with it should get a nice revival.


Since THQ went under, my fear has been that the games would go the route of all the sports games: same play, updated roster. As long as the story parts are new and good, I'd be okay with it, but we'll see.


----------



## roz85

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't know if any of your guys have seen this yet, but more 2k14 stuff has been released and The Shield are present in some of game play trailer. Have to say I am really impressed with this, and I'm not much of a gamer tbh but still :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's link incase the embed didn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99l1aGJCtA


Around the :40 mark, rollins bitch slapping bryan was awesome. hahaha


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't know if any of your guys have seen this yet, but more 2k14 stuff has been released and The Shield are present in some of game play trailer. Have to say I am really impressed with this, and I'm not much of a gamer tbh but still :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's link incase the embed didn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D99l1aGJCtA


I felt a little sad inside, yet happy at the same time, to see Eddie in that mix. I would maybe get the game once I had money just because I haven't owned a wrestling game since Smackdown:Shut Your Mouth. Despite the song it was a nice preview of the many possibilities you can make.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Thank you for finding this! I saw it the other day and forgot where I saw it. The guy was a freak of nature even back then. He towers over those kids!


Your welcome  Tumblr is my new best friend. Yeah i bet some of those kids were afraid of him.


----------



## Insomnia Goddess

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Thank you for finding this! I saw it the other day and forgot where I saw it. The guy was a freak of nature even back then. He towers over those kids!


Wowzers! Sexy Ambrose licking pic up there (Y) I bet he's A FREAK in the bedroom :cena5


----------



## 96powerstroker

I dont get all the love for these guys they don't even wrestle on raw ever they never do single matches they can't win without numbers. I mean holy shit can u say boring. I need to see more out of these buffoons then what they showing. Ambrose had one ok match with undertaker. It's the undertaker everyone he has faced looks decent unless they total shit


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Insomnia Goddess said:


> Wowzers! Sexy Ambrose licking pic up there (Y) I bet he's A FREAK in the bedroom :cena5


He's a biter LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> He's a biter LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



spill.


----------



## Luces

Insomnia Goddess said:


> Wowzers! Sexy Ambrose licking pic up there (Y) I bet he's A FREAK in the bedroom :cena5


He uses his tongue a lot. *ahem*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

When The Shield first debuted I wasn't really a big fan of Roman Reigns, but the past few weeks he has started to grow on me, he has made big improvements.


----------



## 96powerstroker

If I was gonna get some wrestling video games and u got that ps2 still go pick up copies of here comes the pain and smackdown vs raw 06. The others u will probably feel u wasted Ur dollars on


----------



## krai999

potential in order

1.Roman Reigns
2.Dean Ambrose
3.Seth rollins

let's be honest here. The pg rating will Johnathan back


----------



## 96powerstroker

Rollins is my favourite he has a badass look and can fly.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

JD=JohnDorian said:


> When The Shield first debuted I wasn't really a big fan of Roman Reigns, but the past few weeks he has started to grow on me, he has made big improvements.


+1

When I first saw Roman Reigns in NXT just a few weeks before Survivor Series 2012,I thought this guy is boring and screams too much.


But boy,since his debut,he has impressed me most out of the three,and every week he seems to improve.


Just look at his Attitude/mannerism inside the ring,and its clear as hell,how far he has come up since his debut.



PS:This week's spear to Ziggler was absolutely sick.:mark:


----------



## Insomnia Goddess

Luces said:


> He uses his tongue a lot. *ahem*


OMG!! Thanks for sharing :clap :yes

Do we have a "Ambrose Appreciation Thread" anywhere?


----------



## Shenroe

I can no longer take Dean ambrose seriously. Wow.. what a weak ass booking


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



Rollins was fucking awesome!! Loved his acting when Big Show stomped on him. :clap _"NOOOOOO!"_ :lmao Fucking awesome!

And this:



Spoiler: GOAT













:woolcock


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins was fucking awesome!! Loved his acting when Big Show stomped on him. :clap _"NOOOOOO!"_ :lmao Fucking awesome!
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woolcock


MUST WATCH!


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins was fucking awesome!! Loved his acting when Big Show stomped on him. :clap _"NOOOOOO!"_ :lmao Fucking awesome!
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woolcock


You would neyney you would... :lol


----------



## roz85

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins was fucking awesome!! Loved his acting when Big Show stomped on him. :clap _"NOOOOOO!"_ :lmao Fucking awesome!
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woolcock


That must have hurt... dibs on applying a soothing ointment. 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

roz85 said:


> That must have hurt... dibs on applying a soothing ointment. 8*D


*pushes roz85 out of the way* excuse me


----------



## roz85

Brawl breaks out... Lawler loses it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Insomnia Goddess said:


> OMG!! Thanks for sharing :clap :yes
> 
> Do we have a "Ambrose Appreciation Thread" anywhere?


No, not yet at least. And tbh it isn't really needed at this point because of this thread being as awesome as it is.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

This thread is awesome.


And I'm trying to keep my feels in check so I can wait to watch Smackdown tonight instead of peeking early.


----------



## SubZero3:16

roz85 said:


> Brawl breaks out... Lawler loses it.


I can hear him now :lol


----------



## Luces

So I never really put in my two cents on the Ambrose/Shield in general booking topic. I try to not look at it week to week. It can be really hard as a wrestling fan to do that, but really we have to look at the big picture. (Assuming that this large storyline doesn't die out before it's planned finish, that is.) If they suddenly were on a 16 week losing streak where they were in 3-on-1 handicaps and were beat in 5 minutes, I'd be greatly concerned. But they can't win every week/episode or then the heroes are never able to look strong. So I don't mind if he/they look weak sometimes. They've beaten everyone up for so long that this is kinda the vengeance of the hero bit. 

That being said, my biggest issue (and this has been one for years, so I'm not surprised) is the lack of story/feud with the tag/US titles. Like I said, I'm not surprised, but I was hoping with how hot they were (popularity, not appearance), they would've formed some feud that lasted longer than one PPV. I guess I am happy that they are intertwined with the major story, though.


----------



## Insomnia Goddess

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No, not yet at least. And tbh it isn't really needed at this point because of this thread being as awesome as it is.


True. I love what I see already! :mark:


----------



## CastielIsGod

I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


----------



## SonoShion

> - The official WWE website has issued a poll asking fans which Shield member they would most like to see Big Show KO Punch. With over 6,000 votes cast thus far, Roman Reigns is the most hated member of the nefarious group as he is currently leading the poll at 52%. He is trailed by Dean Ambrose (35%) and Seth Rollins (13%)


Uhm. Ok.

No hate pls.


----------



## Eddie Ray

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


umm...how about the ratings thread? now that shit makes me want to top myself.

ohh no, people having a good natured discussion and marking out without arguing about who draws or doesn't draw and other bullshit that goes on in this forum.


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> umm...how about the ratings thread? now that shit makes me want to top myself.
> 
> ohh no, people having a good natured discussion and marking out without arguing about who draws or doesn't draw and other bullshit that goes on in this forum.


That's kinda how I feel. =/ I've always avoided wrestling forums because there's just always so much anger and fighting about who's awesome and who sucks and who draws and who should be fired and who isn't being used right, etc etc etc. I don't judge the people who enjoy discussing that, but it's not for me. I ended up finding this thread on here because some kind soul shared my silly youtube video and I've been enjoying myself.

I can totally understand if people don't like this thread because it's less meaningful discussion and more horny young broads gushing about mancandy with the occasional discussion, usually about who's hotter. I'm having fun with that, but I can see how that would be a bit of a stain on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Asenath

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum,


----------



## Eddie Ray

Luces said:


> That's kinda how I feel. =/ I've always avoided wrestling forums because there's just always so much anger and fighting about who's awesome and who sucks and who draws and who should be fired and who isn't being used right, etc etc etc. I don't judge the people who enjoy discussing that, but it's not for me. I ended up finding this thread on here because some kind soul shared my silly youtube video and I've been enjoying myself.
> 
> I can totally understand if people don't like this thread because it's less meaningful discussion and more horny young broads gushing about mancandy with the occasional discussion, usually about who's hotter. I'm having fun with that, but I can see how that would be a bit of a stain on a wrestling forum.


some people are just allergic to fun...


----------



## Chad Allen

Why do i get the feeling that seth rollins is gonna turn face and help daniel bryan?


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> some people are just allergic to fun...


Well this is what I say to those people.


----------



## SubZero3:16

If some people don't like this thread then they can stay out of it. That's what normal people do with things that they don't like. 

Anyhoooooooooooooo

All the poll says to me is that Reigns is the only member of The Shield that looks strong enough to survive a KO punch from Big Show. Plus he's the biggest of the three and generally ppl like to match ppl size for size.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


Now you're just trying to start shit. This was so out of left field.
Good thing WF gives us a block list.


----------



## Callisto

People still complaining about this thread?

It's like it has evolved into some sort of standard procedure.


----------



## cindel25

Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills. 










Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


----------



## Luces

cindel25 said:


> Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


I have no clue, but damn is that cute.


----------



## Catsaregreat

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


There use to be some good discussions in here now its just stupid gifs and pics of them licking their lips and shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Catsaregreat said:


> There use to be some good discussions in here now its just stupid gifs and pics of them licking their lips and shit.


And bitching about it is really going to make it go away.













cindel25 said:


> Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


I don't even want to imagine what vulgarity could have caught their attention like that. :lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I dont get it. If you hate the thread why do you 

1. even get in the thread
2. feel the need to post that you hate the thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

FredForeskinn said:


> I dont get it. If you hate the thread why do you
> 
> 1. even get in the thread
> 2. feel the need to post that you hate the thread.


Simple, some people just be idiots who want to stir shit up to make themselves feel better. They can hide behind excuses like "I came in here to discuss serious shit." it won't get them far.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


Must be some sort of weirdness. They look like they're thinking " well I'm glad that we have security."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

All I have to say about Smackdown is #THANKYOUBIGSHOW
:lmao :lmao :cheer:cheer::faint::yum::ex:



cindel25 said:


> Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


To be really honest something is telling me is was something really boring like some production guy rolling his arms almost in a way that was like "Randy need to cut his entrance short because he is taking too damn long *AGAIN* to get down the ramp and in the ring and we don't have enough time to get a great match in here. He's cutting into YOUR match time guys". It probably isn't that but I'm just over it being some fangirl with an 'ovaries exploded' sign :lmao

Ps. did anyone see the way that they all kept giving each other looks over Randy's entrance/Orton in general. You know that they totally mock his ass behind closed doors and say what we all do. Jesus Christ his entrance takes way _wayyyy_ too long. Ego



> Originally Posted by CastielIsGod View Post
> *I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum*, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


You know what they say, if you've got haters you're doing something right. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Insomnia Goddess

Catsaregreat said:


> There use to be some good discussions in here now its just stupid gifs and pics of them licking their lips and shit.


Hmmm.... Sounds like someone is a green-eyed monster.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

yeah this thread is so "hated" that it's on it's third edition already, even though they debuted just 11 months ago.


----------



## roz85

I start marking way too hard at their entrance. Good lord...

Rollins sold like a champ last night. Loved the 'Roman's Hair > You' signs in the crowd, too. I kept waiting for a Shield promo but it never came.  Didn't like Randy getting added to the mix, either.



cindel25 said:


> Ya'll bitches need to calm down and get out your detective skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got their attention? What did they read? Dean winked and Roman said "ok".


This was so cute. I wonder what made Dean totally break character... my first thought was a lady much like one of us that couldn't contain herself :lol I assumed they edited out her screaming something lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Makes me think though, you people who talk about the sexiness of men know I don't hate you right :lol I just want it moved somewhere more fitting


----------



## Srdjan99

These SHIELD handicap matches are repetitive and boring now.


----------



## Crozer

:lmao Ambrose looks so fucking goofy.


----------



## roz85

Srdjan99 said:


> These SHIELD handicap matches are repetitive and boring now.


I would definitely like to see singles matches more often.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Oxitron said:


> Makes me think though, you people who talk about the sexiness of men know I don't hate you right :lol I just want it moved somewhere more fitting


Exacly


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> To be really honest something is telling me is was something really boring like some production guy rolling his arms almost in a way that was like "Randy need to cut his entrance short because he is taking too damn long *AGAIN* to get down the ramp and in the ring and we don't have enough time to get a great match in here. He's cutting into YOUR match time guys". It probably isn't that but I'm just over it being some fangirl with an 'ovaries exploded' sign :lmao
> 
> Ps. did anyone see the way that they all kept giving each other looks over Randy's entrance/Orton in general. You know that they totally mock his ass behind closed doors and say what we all do. Jesus Christ his entrance takes way _wayyyy_ too long.


Yeah I saw that as well. Even I was like Orton is taking for fucking ever to get to the ring. Then he gets in doesn't even acknowledge them, takes for ever to climb on to the rope and then doesn't even do the legend killer pose.



Oxitron said:


> Makes me think though, you people who talk about the sexiness of men know I don't hate you right :lol I just want it moved somewhere more fitting


Oxy, we know that you secretly love us. But you know that you're wrong as heck for that first line in your signature :lmao you're only going to encourage it.


----------



## Oxidamus

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oxy, we know that you secretly love us. But you know that you're wrong as heck for that first line in your signature :lmao you're only going to encourage it.


What 

Hail King markedfordeath, for he will post until the rapture.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oxitron said:


> What
> 
> Hail King markedfordeath, for he will post until the rapture.


Oh fuck no :gun:


----------



## 777

Every time I read the thread title this song pops into my head.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I saw that as well. Even I was like Orton is taking for fucking ever to get to the ring. Then he gets in doesn't even acknowledge them, takes for ever to climb on to the rope and then doesn't even do the legend killer pose.


Well, without going into shoot stuff, wouldn't his character right now do all of that stuff anyway? If he is told/believes that he is the face of the company, he would act like it, and since he's Mr. Heel, he's going to be obnoxiously pompous about stuff. You do stuff on my time, not yours. You're not important, so I won't even bother looking at you. That kinda thing.

Also, before he switched in 2010, he didn't do the legend killer pose for a long time. I started getting back into wrestling in 2009 and I remember him rarely doing it, especially as people started cheering him. If you're supposed to be hated, you're not going to do the thing that makes people love you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> Well, without going into shoot stuff, wouldn't his character right now do all of that stuff anyway? If he is told/believes that he is the face of the company, he would act like it, and since he's Mr. Heel, he's going to be obnoxiously pompous about stuff. You do stuff on my time, not yours. You're not important, so I won't even bother looking at you. That kinda thing.
> 
> Also, before he switched in 2010, he didn't do the legend killer pose for a long time. I started getting back into wrestling in 2009 and I remember him rarely doing it, especially as people started cheering him. If you're supposed to be hated, you're not going to do the thing that makes people love you.


Makes sense. All the more reason for the shield to turn on them.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Makes sense. All the more reason for the shield to turn on them.


I could see respect being the linchpin in them turning on the Corporation, if that is where they end up going. That way they could turn without them quite being faces.


----------



## superuser1

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I saw that as well. Even I was like Orton is taking for fucking ever to get to the ring. Then he gets in doesn't even acknowledge them, takes for ever to climb on to the rope and then doesn't even do the legend killer pose.


He's a heel. He feels like he's the top guy. Of course he wont acknowledge them. He's just doing what a heel does. And yeah like SubZero said the legend killer pose usually gets him cheered so he's straining away from that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> I could see respect being the linchpin in them turning on the Corporation, if that is where they end up going. That way they could turn without them quite being faces.


When I said turn, I don't mean them turning faces I just mean that they had enough being the Corporation's whipping boys and then start pure anarchy in the WWE.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> When I said turn, I don't mean them turning faces I just mean that they had enough being the Corporation's whipping boys and then start pure anarchy in the WWE.


I know, it's just kinda rare to have someone turn on another person or group and it not be a full turn. Sometimes it feels like they forget you can do that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> I know, it's just kinda rare to have someone turn on another person or group and it not be a full turn. Sometimes it feels like they forget you can do that.


It's WWE, the audience remembers their storylines from a week ago better than they do.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> The Busted Open radio show recently interviewed WWE Superstar Roman Reigns. Below are some highlights:
> 
> *Reigns on going against the Rhodes family:* "Not only with the rich tradition in my family but our group we have a lot of pride in what we do, we worked hard this whole year to set a standard and for guys like Cody (Rhodes) and Dustin (Rhodes) being Goldust. Cody ran his mouth when he shouldn't and things happened. He got fired but on the flip side its crazy because Goldust got the opportunity and now they get a second chance so unfortunately there second chance is running head to head against the Shield and that's a problem for everybody so I wouldn't be surprised if this Sunday at Battleground, it will be renamed the Rhodes retirement party."
> 
> *Reigns on his rise to the main stage:* "It's been a great opportunity. You put with me with a couple guys like Seth (Rollins) and Dean (Ambrose) and it just worked. They have so much experience coming in, they wrestled all over the country and parts of the world in independent promotions so to bring that kind of attitude and that kind of experience and being paired with a guy like me, I more like a thoroughbred and a natural and I don't need too much experience, you can explain on what I might run into and I'll have a plan for it. I didn't need much time to set up to the occasion but it definitely helps when you have guys that have been doing it later then you. Seth and Dean have been wrestling longer then me but they are the same type of pedigree and they have the same kind of attitude, there alpha males, we want to rule the world as crazy as that sounds and that's the type of attitude that we bring. We bow down to no man."
> 
> *Reigns on his imagining of the future:* "Right now, we are building the foundation. We are just laying down the building blocks but the special stuff, that's going too happened in a couple years. What we are doing now is really cool, it's been exciting but there's so much to do in the future, there's so many ways to spin things, there's so much competition like when the Shield breaks up then when competition bumped up a hundred percent because the type of guys that myself, Dean and Seth are, we are going to bring it to each other like we don't know each other and like we are pure enemies and that's how competitive we are as a group and then you make as individuals, it's going to get worse. It's been a special year and it's still coming and if you're into it now, just wait and keep watching."
> 
> *Reign's thoughts on the youth movement in the WWE:* "I'll say out with the old and in with the new. We are hungry; we are trying to do it. You get your chance, do your thing and expect a younger line to come after your pride and that's what I'm doing. We are looking to take over the whole territory. We want to be the king of the mountain; you can look at it as harsh and be like: "Hell Yeah. Competition, we are going to get better" and if you don't look at it like that then you might want to buy my shirt. But then again, you don't have to buy my shirt, you don't have to be a fan, I'll spear you if you don't like me, if you like me, if you love me, if you hate me, anybody can catch a spear."
> 
> *Reigns on growing up with a rich family legacy:* "It's funny there's a lot of fans that were fans through the attitude era, the Monday Night Wars but for me, I'm only watching WWE, I'm not watching WCW. None of my family wrestlers over there so it made me a very specific fan and I've only been into the one company and I was right because our company won but it was a very interesting childhood when you have that many males in your family that are superstars and successful and they did there things, they were making towns, they were all over the world, we literally have ten men in my family that have seen the entire world, it's a very blessed feeling. I'm from a very prestigious family and my goal is to not only to represent it but to push it, push the level and raise the bar of what this family can do."
> 
> *Reigns on if there are ever any fan incidents during The Shield's introductions:* "Actually somebody smacked the heck out of my arm the other night as I was coming down. It's one of those deals where I get it, we are extremely pumped that the fans are excited to see us and they are part of the entrance and they get to feel us up close, it not like: "I'm like this guy" when you're in the first row and you are watching the ring, you are fifteen feet away where you can't really get a feel for a guy unless he is walking right past you and you can touch him so guy was a little too touchy and he really smacked my arm and the back of neck and he was just pumped and maybe had a little too much to drink or something, I don't know but it was just a little too much but it did piss me off for a split second because I'm on the edge anyway when I'm going out there and I'm ready to take anyone out at that point."
> 
> *His thoughts on the Susan G. Komen Foundation working with the WWE:* "It's one of the strongest things as a company that we are able to do to team up with Susan G. Komen to fight breast cancer if there is anything in the world that a man could do is trying to help women and trying to create a healthier woman for this world because without them, we are done, man. It's a great opportunity for the WWE to help and to push the Susan G. Komen in the right direction. We touch so many lives across the world so many billions of people know about us so to have the opportunity to push the Susan G. Komen foundation out to our fans is a great opportunity."
> 
> *On coming full circle with Dusty Rhodes:* "Anyone that has a relationship with Dusty (Rhodes) knows he's a crazy character, man. He's a good dude, he is one of the best of all time, he has helped all of us tremendously with his experience with his knowledge and he's teaching but that doesn't change the fact that I am going to beat the ever living crap out of his kids, it's going to be "hard times". We have a good understanding of the "American Dream" and we are thankful for him but its business as usual and what's best for business is the Rhodes retirement party this Sunday at Battleground. It's going down.


Pretty good interview with Roman.

Edit: another Roman interview: http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2013/10/03/21168926.html


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oxitron said:


> Hail King markedfordeath, for *he will post until the rapture.*


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Pretty good interview with Roman.
> 
> Edit: another Roman interview: http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2013/10/03/21168926.html


Great interview. A mix of kayfabe and reality. He is so right, I can't wait unti they are singles competitors and face each other one on one :mark: :mark:

Reigns really speaks well and is one of the few on that entire roster that I can see doing well on late night talk shows and things of that nature.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I saw when Reigns got pissed at the fan on Smackdown last night. I remember thinking whoa, what got him goin but, I did see there was a male fan who was half way in the aisle when they came down the stairs and I knew it was him cause he got some good chops on Dean and Seth also. But, he was a scrawny kid who just looked like he was really excited.


Also, just wanted to add, I thought their match on Smackdown last night was their worst match by far since they debuted. Nothing against the boys at all. But, the pace was just off, it was slow and boring. They got like no offense. And they all acted scared of Big Show. I get that they were trying to make it seem like Big Show was a lunatic and what not but, I totally didn't get that from what they were trying to do in the ring. I was very disappointed in the match as a whole last night. Again nothing against the boys, it's more towards the bookers.


----------



## Shenroe

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I saw when Reigns got pissed at the fan on Smackdown last night. I remember thinking whoa, what got him goin but, I did see there was a male fan who was half way in the aisle when they came down the stairs and I knew it was him cause he got some good chops on Dean and Seth also. But, he was a scrawny kid who just looked like he was really excited.
> 
> 
> Also, just wanted to add, I thought their match on Smackdown last night was their worst match by far since they debuted. Nothing against the boys at all. But, the pace was just off, it was slow and boring. They got like no offense. And they all acted scared of Big Show. I get that they were trying to make it seem like Big Show was a lunatic and what not but, I totally didn't get that from what they were trying to do in the ring. I was very disappointed in the match as a whole last night. Again nothing against the boys, it's more towards the bookers.


That's what i'm talking about, tey acted like total jobbers. Then you can add the dead crowd and the DQ finish. I want more single matches


----------



## Reservoir Angel

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Also, just wanted to add, I thought their match on Smackdown last night was their worst match by far since they debuted. Nothing against the boys at all. But, the pace was just off, it was slow and boring. They got like no offense. And they all acted scared of Big Show. I get that they were trying to make it seem like Big Show was a lunatic and what not but, I totally didn't get that from what they were trying to do in the ring. I was very disappointed in the match as a whole last night. Again nothing against the boys, it's more towards the bookers.


This is what happens when you put anyone who isn't in the 'big heavy' class of your Mark Henry or your Ryback against the Big Show.

You're right, it's nothing against the Shield. This is just what Big Show matches are like, because there's nothing else that can be done with him.

Now, onto business: You know, the more I see of Roman Reigns the more impressed with him I become. And that's both wrestling-wise and looks-wise. He was my least favourite member of the Shield and now... well he still is, technically. But only because I love Rollins and find Ambrose completely awesome. But Reigns at first was a kind of "and that other one" member, but he's really made an impression on me the longer he's been around. So yeah, still my least favourite Shield member, but "least favourite Shield member" still equates to "better than a bloody load of the rest of the roster."



NeyNey said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woolcock
> 
> 
> [/Spoiler]


Also, why can't this ever happen to Rollins? I need to see beneath the T-shirt, damn it! It's what's best for business!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Now, onto business: You know, the more I see of Roman Reigns the more impressed with him I become. And that's both wrestling-wise and looks-wise. He was my least favourite member of the Shield and now... well he still is, technically. But only because I love Rollins and find Ambrose completely awesome. But Reigns at first was a kind of "and that other one" member, but he's really made an impression on me the longer he's been around. So yeah, still my least favourite Shield member, but "least favourite Shield member" still equates to "better than a bloody load of the rest of the roster."
> 
> 
> Also, why can't this ever happen to Rollins? I need to see beneath the T-shirt, damn it! It's what's best for business!!!


It already did.










Here's another pic cuz I like you 










I knew that you would warm up to Reigns eventually.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> It already did.


Oh lordie... *saves to pictures folder*



> Here's another pic cuz I like you


... *wipes saliva off screen*

Thank you. These were very welcome indeed.




> I knew that you would warm up to Reigns eventually.


Well he kind of made it impossible not to by being awesome and hot.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> It already did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic cuz I like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that you would warm up to Reigns eventually.


it's hard not to with a smile like that, so cute


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh lordie... *saves to pictures folder*
> 
> 
> ... *wipes saliva off screen*
> 
> Thank you. These were very welcome indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he kind of made it impossible not to by being awesome and hot.


Yeah he's a gorgeous mf aint he?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah he's a gorgeous mf aint he?


Oh god that gives me such ideas. Such graphic, innapropriate, _amazing_ ideas.


----------



## Luces

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> it's hard not to with a smile like that, so cute ]


All three of them have great smiles, but I do think Reigns is the smiliest.


----------



## PUNKY

Luces said:


> All three of them have great smiles, but I do think Reigns is the smiliest.


 i love these ones as well, although i can't seem to find any of seth smiling.:lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

CastielIsGod said:


> I'm sorry to burst your colective bubbles but this thread is probably one of the most hated upon in this forum, and i agree with some points, most of the time i just have to keep away from this thread in an atemp not to rage quit the forum, wich is a shame because in the first edition of the thread was one of the threads i enjoyed the most along with Dean Ambrose pre-debut thread, and it's the reason i'm here.


LIES! FAIRYTALES! FALCIES! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

I vote the half vest to become a permanent fixture in Ambrose's Shield attire :lol :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> I vote the half vest to become a permanent fixture in Ambrose's Shield attire :lol :yum:


Crop tops for everyone!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Crop tops for everyone!


Okay, as much as I want to poke his belly button, crop tops would look so horribly silly, no one would ever be able to take them even a little bit seriously ever again.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Luces said:


> Okay, as much as I want to poke his belly button, crop tops would look so horribly silly, no one would ever be able to take them even a little bit seriously ever again.


it was obv made in jest...in our own little fangirl/fanboy world though, where such a thing is completely permissible, that would be their uniform...like how loads of anime characters have their belly on show for fanservice.


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> it was obv made in jest...in our own little fangirl/fanboy world though, where such a thing is completely permissible, that would be their uniform...like how loads of anime characters have their belly on show for fanservice.


Well of course. >.< But I never liked the crop top anime dudes anyway. Like sleeveless turtlenecks or something. If you're going to put fanservice out there, just let it all hang out, you know? :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Whoa whoa whoa I missed out on Dean wearing a crop top? Wow that's rich!


----------



## roz85

Show lifted his shirt for a chop and it stayed up for a while... thank you big show.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Big Show is also the one who ripped his shirt at mania. Ya know I'm thinking that the shield needs more matches with Show


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Big Show is also the one who ripped his shirt at mania. Ya know I'm thinking that the shield needs more matches with Show


I'm thinking the Shield just needs to ditch the shirts altogether.



Eddie Ray said:


> it was obv made in jest...in our own little fangirl/fanboy world though, where such a thing is completely permissible, that would be their uniform...like how loads of anime characters have their belly on show for fanservice.


Now I think of it, Dean Ambrose does share a few personality traits with Envy. Namely being a violent sociopath with some severe issues.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm thinking the Shield just needs to ditch the shirts altogether.


:hmm: That could work. While we're at it they could drop the cargo pants and come out in wrestling trunks like how the good lord intended.


----------



## Luces

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm thinking the Shield just needs to ditch the shirts altogether.


Well my favorite look is pants with no shirt, so I would be completely fine with this.

And obviously, that's what my camera was focused on during Mania.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Luces said:


> Well my favorite look is pants with no shirt, so I would be completely fine with this.
> 
> And obviously, that's what my camera was focused on during Mania.


This look with jeans and I am totally sold





























Add in a little bit of chest hair and sweet baby jesus... ding ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> This look with jeans and I am totally sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in a little bit of chest hair and sweet baby jesus... ding ding ding we have a winner!


Rollins wid dem hip dents :yum:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

So **** itt

The shield don't need to break up. They jus need some proper storylines now.


----------



## Jimshine

Reigns and Ambrose seem to have a better comraderie than Rollins and Reigns to me.

Ambrose and Reigns as tag champs, Seth as U.S Champ could have changed things


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

I feel like Ambrose needs to hit the gym a little more. He has potential to be the top heel against Cena one day but 10 to 15 pounds of muscle would make him much more believable. Who agrees?


----------



## SubZero3:16

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I feel like Ambrose needs to hit the gym a little more. He has potential to be the top heel against Cena one day but 10 to 15 pounds of muscle would make him much more believable. Who agrees?


Um those are old pics that are posted on this page. Ambrose is a lot bigger right now. His arms are almost as huge as Reigns.


----------



## witcher

*Shield should break up*

Its high time shield broke up.They should loose tag titles to usos. 
Roman reigns should feud with returning sheamus and they should do a double turn in that match with sheamus going heel.
Seth rollins should get the intercontinental belt so that we can get bland curtis axel out of picture.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Shield should break up*

No way, Shield are finally beginning to regain some of the momentum they lost throughout this year.

It's going well for them as a trio. Why do people want good things to end so soon?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

Shield would benefit from explaining why they've gone from been the Hounds Of Justice to HHH's bitches. Group had so much intrigue when they debuted and they've just been turned into an accessory in the HHH show.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Shield should break up*

The Shield should break up mid next year imo.

Reigns can be the breakout face and become the next face of the company.


----------



## lil_dro

Anybody else wanna see Ambrose, Reigns or Rollins take the WHC off Del Rio? 


My preference is Reigns... Obvs


----------



## Green

*Re: Shield should break up*

If I was booking them, I wouldn't break them up for at least another year.

Reasons:

1) They are money in their current form

2) The longer they are together the bigger deal it is when they break up


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Shield should break up*

The next step for they is turn on HHH, then when the corporation storyline finally ends they will break up. Hopefully for any important title.


----------



## Oxidamus

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I feel like Ambrose needs to hit the gym a little more. He has potential to be the top heel against Cena one day but 10 to 15 pounds of muscle would make him much more believable. Who agrees?


You couldn't name one guy other than Kassius Ohno who didn't pack on at least 10lbs of muscle and fat when they were offered a WWE contract.

Ambrose is actually really fit. Proper fit. Not LOW BODYFAT SUPER SHREDDED ROID MUSCLE fit, but legitimate how-the-body-should-look fit.


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Shield should break up*

I assume witcher grew up on Russo booking.

They should break up for another 18 months at least.


----------



## lil_dro

*Re: Shield should break up*

They need to stay together for the long haul, at least another year at most 2 years. As a group they can take over the main event scene, but as singles wrestlers they would be playing chutes and ladders with their future.




Oxitron said:


> The Shield should break up mid next year imo.
> 
> Reigns can be the breakout face and become the next face of the company.


(Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

:reigns


----------



## truk83

*Re: Shield should break up*

They have never really had a true point. Even though they have stated in the past that they fight "Injustice". It's complete bullshit. Somehow they managed to stay relevant when all they did for the last year was the same old thing each week. This current angle doesn't really need them either. The three men are going to be huge stars, and they would be better off splitting by Royal Rumble.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I feel like Ambrose needs to hit the gym a little more. He has potential to be the top heel against Cena one day but 10 to 15 pounds of muscle would make him much more believable. Who agrees?


You are trolling... Right?

He has a body type that is deceptively huge btw, if you see him in person you really wouldn't think that he needs to get bigger.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Shield should break up*


----------



## LegendKiller98

*Re: Shield should break up*



truk83 said:


> They have never really had a true point. Even though they have stated in the past that they fight "Injustice". It's complete bullshit. Somehow they managed to stay relevant when all they did for the last year was the same old thing each week. This current angle doesn't really need them either. The three men are going to be huge stars, and they would be better off splitting by Royal Rumble.


exactly and at wrestlemania we need a triple thread match between them

ps : the only thing I want to see before they break up is ppv match against the wyatt family preferably at tlc


----------



## Reservoir Angel

lil_dro said:


> Anybody else wanna see Ambrose, Reigns or Rollins take the WHC off Del Rio?


Rollins for WHC champ! 

God knows Del Rio isn't doing anything remotely interesting with it.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Shield should break up*

It's still too early to break them up, they need to feud with the Wyatts at WM, the 2015 RR would be an ideal time to break them up, have them eliminate each other or something, then have a Triple Threat match at WM31, OR have Ambrose & Reigns turn on Rollins for screwing up & have him turn babyface.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Rollins for WHC champ!
> 
> God knows Del Rio isn't doing anything remotely interesting with it.


To be fair Del Rio never does anything interesting with anything.

Well tonight is Battleground, what do you guys think is going to happen?

Personally I see the Rhodes brothers winning purely from a storyline standpoint, unless of course Creative throw another curve into the storyline.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well tonight is Battleground, what do you guys think is going to happen?
> 
> Personally I see the Rhodes brothers winning purely from a storyline standpoint, unless of course Creative throw another curve into the storyline.


For some weird reason a strange, obscure little corner of my mind keeps wanting one of the Shield (preferably Rollins) to turn face by helping/letting the Rhodes get a victory.

I know it won't happen, and I'm probably only thinking it because I want a Rollins face turn to happen.

More realistically, I reckon the Rhodes brothers will win. I would have had more doubt until they included the "Cody never works in WWE again" thing to it.


----------



## Asenath

Oxitron said:


> Ambrose is actually really fit. Proper fit. Not LOW BODYFAT SUPER SHREDDED ROID MUSCLE fit, but legitimate how-the-body-should-look fit.


And he has put on a great deal of muscle since FCW days. I think earlier in the thread we were talking about how Rollins and Ambrose both made some pretty impressive muscle gains even since The Shield started.

Reigns has leaned up a great deal, too, to all our benefit. When he was down in FCW he looked like he was 2 Hawaiian Spam and Mayo sandwiches away from Rosey status.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW

*Re: Shield should break up*

What have the Shield actually done other than the same beatdowns and the weekly 3 man tag matches? They've had a couple of decent promos saying the same old stuff but they are just so boring considering how good they all seem to be individually.


----------



## DarkSide256

truk83 said:


> They have never really had a true point. Even though they have stated in the past that they fight "Injustice". It's complete bullshit. Somehow they managed to stay relevant when all they did for the last year was the same old thing each week. This current angle doesn't really need them either. The three men are going to be huge stars, and they would be better off splitting by Royal Rumble.


I agree that the Shield has been purposeless for a while, but this has been the perfect situation for the Shield. The Corporation angle has finally given the Shield the Sword to protect (that Sword that they mentioned when they debuted and then completely forgot about). I think the Shield will probably last until after the Corporation angle is over, after Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Luces

When it comes to the Shield going their separate ways, I'd like to see them do one more Mania together. I'd also like to see them stay together after the lose the belts. That is just a very overused trope. Classic, but overused. I feel like for how much they talk about unity and brotherhood, to have them flip out and split because of a title loss would feel out of character.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

A breakup is inevitable. However, it should be as memorable and unexpected as their debut.


----------



## CastielIsGod

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> A breakup is inevitable. However, it should be as memorable and unexpected as their debut.


That's impossible. We never saw their debut coming, and their breakup has been speculated about since their debut, so it's always gonna be less unexpected.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

I don't think the Shield should "implode". They should be forced to separate amicably and remain allies (and occasionally rivals) throughout each others careers. Like the Kliq, like HHH/HBK. I can see the Shield doing a special one-night-only reunion five or ten years from now to take down some new big heel stable.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't think the Shield should "implode". They should be forced to separate amicably and remain allies (and occasionally rivals) throughout each others careers. Like the Kliq, like HHH/HBK. I can see the Shield doing a special one-night-only re-unite five or ten years from now to take down some new big heel stable.


Yeah that's kind of how I imagine it panning out too. Even when HBK and HHH were bitter enemies they were still the best of friends. One can't just destroy the shield's unity. It ain't as simple as that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't think the Shield should "implode". They should be forced to separate amicably and remain allies (and occasionally rivals) throughout each others careers. Like the Kliq, like HHH/HBK. I can see the Shield doing a special one-night-only re-unite five or ten years from now to take down some new big heel stable.


Pretty much what I'd like to see too. 

For everybody who hasn't seen it already, check this out:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15mrds_vs-bryan-danielson-20-8-2010_sport


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Pretty much what I'd like to see too.
> 
> For everybody who hasn't seen it already, check this out:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15mrds_vs-bryan-danielson-20-8-2010_sport


Ahh yes, that's a good one. Not as flashy as their DGUSA match, but really solid stuff.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rollins/Reigns vs Goldust/Cody easily one of the best tag matches in a long time. Well done :clap :clap


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rollins/Reigns vs Goldust/Cody easily one of the best tag matches in a long time. Well done :clap :clap



I agree. The match was awesome. And Dean looked extremely fuckable. Also, did anyone else notice the bandages on the back of his neck? Could explain why Dean didn't have a match tonight.

Loved the shit talk goin on all match by everyone involved. Dusty beatin Dean with the belt, so awesome.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shield/Rhodes match was easily the best of the night. Crowd were really hyped. Holy shit Goldust looked incredible in the ring. Two words: BIONIC ELBOW. :mark: :mark: 

Everyone involved in that match deserves to take a bow. The story telling both in and out of the ring was excellent. The crowd spoke volumes for all involved.

Anyone see the douche in the crowd touch Ambrose hair/head. Idiot. Kinda looked like he wanted to f*** shit up after the fan did it. Not surprising really cos that shit can be kinda disorientating.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Double post. *sigh*


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I agree. The match was awesome. And Dean looked extremely fuckable. Also, did anyone else notice the bandages on the back of his neck? Could explain why Dean didn't have a match tonight.
> 
> Loved the shit talk goin on all match by everyone involved. Dusty beatin Dean with the belt, so awesome.


The banadages had " Errand" written on them because Dean referred to Cody as the Errand Boy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Anyone see the douche in the crowd touch Ambrose hair/head. Idiot. Kinda looked like he wanted to f*** shit up after the fan did it. Not surprising really cos that shit can be kinda disorientating.


Man, I would be like Vince, this crowd entrance thing has to stop. As Mark Henry would say some of these folks have no home training.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:lmao Amazing!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> The banadages had " Errand" written on them because Dean referred to Cody as the Errand Boy.




No, the bandages on the back of his neck.

Editted to add you can see them in this pic you posted, underneath his dog tag chain. They're glossy looking.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> No, the bandages on the back of his neck.
> 
> Editted to add you can see them in this pic you posted, underneath his dog tag chain. They're glossy looking.


To me it just looks like something stuck to his neck to stop the dog tag chain irritating him/his skin. Probably nothing.

As for what was written on the tape... Nice touch. Little things, its the little things.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> To me it just looks like something stuck to his neck to stop the dog tag chain irritating him/his skin. Probably nothing.
> 
> As for what was written on the tape... Nice touch. Little things, its the little things.



I dunno....they went down underneath his shirt. They were pretty big.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao Amazing!


Dean sold that beautifully. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Did anybody else see Seth's lame attempt and trying to mimic Goldust during the match? It was so awful. Leave that stuff to Dean please.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean sold that beautifully. :lol



I was gettin so hyped when Dustah was comin after him swingin that belt, I wanted Dean to get some lashings...and you could tell the crowd wanted it too. Damn PG.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I was gettin so hyped when Dustah was comin after him swingin that belt, I wanted Dean to get some lashings...and you could tell the crowd wanted it too. Damn PG.


Yeah I bet you all wanted to see some lashings too.

I wish I could have seen battleground, but alas I had to work.


----------



## Luces

Aww man, I'm bummed I missed it then. As much as I love Bryan and Punker, the only match I was really interested in was the Rhodes/Shield match, for so many reasons. I work overnights, so buying the ppv to watch half of it is a bit silly. I've always felt Golddust was underrated as a pure wrestler and I've liked Cody a lot since that hilarious mask gimmick. I thought he made that work so much better than it should have. I'll have to hope someone nefariously puts it on YouTube or something.


----------



## roz85

The Shield/Rhodes match was definitely the best of the night but I wish Rollins and Reigns had gotten way more offense in.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Wonder who their next opponents are??Whatever happened to the Uso's title shot they got 3 weeks ago lolol.


----------



## SonoShion

First thing I thought of when I saw the "I'm a Dean Ambrose Guy" sign was this thread.

I bet you all had a big smile on your face like I had. But I know Ney was marking the fuck out.

and :lmao at that dude tousling Dean's hair.


----------



## ViolentPassion

Well, looks like The Shield had Match of the Night last night against the Rhodes. :agree: As much as I loves me some Shield, def. got dem feels last night seeing the Rhodes celebrating their win w/ everyone. And dat hug between Cody and Goldust...d'awww


----------



## Klee

ViolentPassion said:


> Well, looks like The Shield had Match of the Night last night against the Rhodes. :agree: As much as I loves me some Shield, def. got dem feels last night seeing the Rhodes celebrating their win w/ everyone. And dat hug between Cody and Goldust...d'awww


You basically wrote out exactly what I was going to say.

:rep


----------



## Bearodactyl

THA_WRESTER said:


> Wonder who their next opponents are??Whatever happened to the Uso's title shot they got 3 weeks ago lolol.


As far as I know the Usos are still number one contenders, just didn't get a titleshot at Battlegrounds because the Shield already had business to attend to.

And yes, match of the night yesterday. Also the first time I was ever rooting AGAINST the Shield. Beautiful match from a storytelling perspective. That sell from Seth when Cody hit the CrossRhodes!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> Aww man, I'm bummed I missed it then. As much as I love Bryan and Punker, the only match I was really interested in was the Rhodes/Shield match, for so many reasons. I work overnights, so buying the ppv to watch half of it is a bit silly. I've always felt Golddust was underrated as a pure wrestler and I've liked Cody a lot since that hilarious mask gimmick. I thought he made that work so much better than it should have. I'll have to hope someone nefariously puts it on YouTube or something.


The dean site should have it....they are pretty good with that stuff.

Lol dean looked like he was about to cut that fan LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> Aww man, I'm bummed I missed it then. As much as I love Bryan and Punker, the only match I was really interested in was the Rhodes/Shield match, for so many reasons. I work overnights, so buying the ppv to watch half of it is a bit silly. I've always felt Golddust was underrated as a pure wrestler and I've liked Cody a lot since that hilarious mask gimmick. I thought he made that work so much better than it should have. I'll have to hope someone nefariously puts it on YouTube or something.




Merry Christmas from your Secret Santa

http://vimeo.com/76356596


----------



## Jimshine

I thought Seth mocking Goldust was good ...

Seen as Goldust himself didnt even do the







taunt ! I was waiting for the whole time. Didn't even do it. He did bark though :mark:

So, yeah, at least Seth did it !!


----------



## roz85

I marked pretty hard for Seth mocking Goldust. I freaking loved Goldust as a kid (still do).


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Merry Christmas from your Secret Santa
> 
> http://vimeo.com/76356596


Haha, my not-so-secret Santa. Thanks! I'm going to wait till my husband gets home to watch it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Because... arms!









Is it wrestling or is it porn? Who the hell cares!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because... arms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrestling or is it porn? Who the hell cares!


There is just something about the bottom image that I absolutely love. Fave professional shot from last night. 

As for the top gif.. That little swag in his step. I see you, Ambrose. :cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> As for the top gif.. That little swag in his step. I see you, Ambrose. :cool2:cool2:cool2


You took the words right out of my mouth. Hoo boy....


----------



## Jimshine

Dean's arms look jacked in that gif, I wonder if he's been saying his prayers and taking his vitamins


----------



## Eulonzo

Badass.


----------



## Shenroe

This match was amazing, MOTN. Everyone involded played their role especially Seth, he was stellar and made Cody looks like millions bucks


----------



## Bearodactyl

Watched the match from Battleground for the third time just now.. that moment right before Cody hits the CrossRhodes, screaming in triumph, it's just so... I'm not sure what the word is, but I get goosebumps every time I watch it. Despite their loss, one of my favorite Shield matches up to date. Loved it.


----------



## TeriAdele

You can see tape or bandages on his neck here, people are freaking out in case he went and got a tattoo.


----------



## Mikestarko

I would love one of them to become World Champion while still keeping the group in tact. I love the group and they haven't gotten stale to me.


----------



## Mikestarko

Edit: wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Ace

Shield v Bryan again..


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah i would say this one is one of their worst. I don't know why they keep booking those clusterfuck matchess


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well at least the shield won that one... I mean it's not like we haven't seen Bryan take them out single handedly before. 

Although Trips hiding behind them was quite funny.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TeriAdele said:


> You can see tape or bandages on his neck here, people are freaking out in case he went and got a tattoo.




Thank you for the validation!!! I posted last night that he had a bandage back there but did anybody believe me? NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


just playin ya'll.

love you.


mean it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Imagine if Ambrollins had a rough night before the payperview and this is what really happened if Dean did in fact get a tattoo?


----------



## Mqwar

Shenroe said:


> Yeah i would say this one is one of their worst. I don't know why they keep booking those clusterfuck matchess


The closing angle was great though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Imagine if Ambrollins had a rough night before the payperview and this is what really happened if Dean did in fact get a tattoo?


:lol Girl you wrong for that! But with Ambrollins you'll never know.


----------



## roz85

Disappointed in last night. The Shield could have turned on Trips but they didn't (my ideal scenario is they turn on the corporation but stay heels)... Corporate lackeys :no:

Also it's been far too long without a promo from them. A couple weeks ago I was okay with it but it's well overdue now. There are lots of opportunities but we still get nothing.

There was an "I <3 Dean Ambrose" (or something like that) sign in the crowd last night. :cheer


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> Disappointed in last night. The Shield could have turned on Trips but they didn't (my ideal scenario is they turn on the corporation but stay heels)... Corporate lackeys :no:
> 
> Also it's been far too long without a promo from them. A couple weeks ago I was okay with it but it's well overdue now. There are lots of opportunities but we still get nothing.
> 
> There was an "I <3 Dean Ambrose" (or something like that) sign in the crowd last night. :cheer


I'll definitely give you the lack of promos. As a promo whore, I'm definitely feeling the dry spell. I don't quite see them turning on Hunter just yet. I kinda see them being the Corps bitches until SS, if only because them being in the SS match writes itself. I could see them turning that night or shortly after.

On a side note, I made a "Ambrose is a wrestling god" sign once back in April, but it never quite got on tv.  (I think you could briefly see me putting it down in the top corner.)


----------



## Davion McCool

A day or so late, but just wanted to commemorate Shield working the MOTN on a PPV yet again. Everyone played their roles beautifully in that match, though I have to say Goldust was just outstanding, I forgot what a fantastic storyteller he is. You just can't teach that.

I have to admit I marked the hell out when the Rhodes won, and I am not ashamed of it. Part of what made the match so great was the strong booking The Shield has gotten, making the Rhodes seem impossible underdogs, even in a fair fight, kayfabe wise they had to put in a once in a lifetime performance on the night to overcome Shield, and that is just what they did. If the booking hadn't been so perfect, this match would not have worked, and as a result of that strong booking, the Shield seem just as strong as ever. This is what happens when you book your heels to be strong as well: it gives you so much more room to book great matches like this. I wonder if HHH was anything to do with this strong-heel booking? Although it was more built on his locker room general status and marriage to Steph, he built his career on being a strongly booked heel and is still reaping the dividends today.


----------



## Shenroe

Am I the only who heard ladies squealing when the shield where standing in the center of the ring lol; That was brief but clearly noticeable


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I loved the match at Battleground, even though the Shield lost it was really on of their greatest matches. I really think the Rhodes celebration after the match should be moment of the year. I was a bit dissapointed when I saw the match on raw, I was like really they have to go against Bryan.. AGAIN :no: I agree with the lack of promos, it starts to annoy me, but yeah, still can't wait how the storyline will continue to develop though. As long as I get to see the Shield every monday, I'm happy.





Shenroe said:


> Am I the only who heard ladies squealing when the shield where standing in the center of the ring lol; That was brief but clearly noticeable


Nope, guess I missed that moment, I bet it would have been funny :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Lol at the comment about Shield vs Bryan again.... How can you have any gripe with this. I know I'm not the only one who kinda agrees here, right? I know I could sit through their matches time and times again and still get invested regardless of how many times they have met in the ring. When you look at it in the grander scheme of things, really you'll take them and Bryan any day because let's face it what else is strong in the product at the minute other than everyone that were in the main event last night. There really is no one else for them to go up against. 

All of these guys have been stepping up to the plate night after night regardless of them being booked crappy or in the same matches. They are really the only thing that I'm not sick of or finding lackluster in anyway, even if repetitive. Them and Bryan have commanded the main event for the passed couple of months and if you have noticed near enough everyone always says that the endings of Raw are the best part and *cough* always Shield and Bryan, or Shield and someone else. Just enjoy seeing the great wrestling. All credit to them as well  

As for promos I completely agree, it's just that in the pecking order they are mid-card. Unfortunately that means zero mic time (which is one of the main reasons no one gives a crap about those titles). They aren't really suppose to have any character when they are working with HHH cos he's the guy and they are just the pawns. Don't want them to look better than the establishment (and lets face it whilst HHH can hold his own on the mic, Shield/Ambrose would just tear him down. A bit like Punk kinda did with all those witty remarks). Totally crap though. Just in their current standing you can really see why it's not happening. 

Side note: Did anyone see the sign behind the commentators about Ambrose looking like a soccer Dad. Some soccer dad, eh?  :lmao 




Davion McCool said:


> A day or so late, but just wanted to commemorate Shield working the MOTN on a PPV yet again. Everyone played their roles beautifully in that match, though I have to say Goldust was just outstanding, I forgot what a fantastic storyteller he is. You just can't teach that.
> 
> *I have to admit I marked the hell out when the Rhodes won*, and I am not ashamed of it. Part of what made the match so great was the strong booking The Shield has gotten, making the Rhodes seem impossible underdogs, even in a fair fight, kayfabe wise they had to put in a once in a lifetime performance on the night to overcome Shield, and that is just what they did. If the booking hadn't been so perfect, this match would not have worked, and as a result of that strong booking, the Shield seem just as strong as ever. This is what happens when you book your heels to be strong as well: it gives you so much more room to book great matches like this. I wonder if HHH was anything to do with this strong-heel booking? Although it was more built on his locker room general status and marriage to Steph, he built his career on being a strongly booked heel and is still reaping the dividends today.



Damn straight :lol so did I, and definitely with no shame. That match was superb in every way. The build, the pacing, the tag work between both sides. Ambrose and Dusty on the outside was just right, not too much that you were drawn from the in-ring work but enough to make you want Dusty to just find that one last bionic elbow to put Ambrose and his constant taunting down and man, when he did was it awesome! :mark: :lmao


----------



## Luces

Shenroe said:


> Am I the only who heard ladies squealing when the shield where standing in the center of the ring lol; That was brief but clearly noticeable


There are ALWAYS ladies squealing when they're in the center of the ring. You just can't always hear it.


----------



## roz85

Shenroe said:


> Am I the only who heard ladies squealing when the shield where standing in the center of the ring lol; That was brief but clearly noticeable


I heard some girl screaming, haha



tylermoxreigns said:


> As for promos I completely agree, it's just that in the pecking order they are mid-card. Unfortunately that means zero mic time (which is one of the main reasons no one gives a crap about those titles). They aren't really suppose to have any character when they are working with HHH cos he's the guy and they are just the pawns. Don't want them to look better than the establishment (and lets face it whilst HHH can hold his own on the mic, Shield/Ambrose would just tear him down. A bit like Punk kinda did with all those witty remarks). Totally crap though. Just in their current standing you can really see why it's not happening.


You hit the nail on the head here. It's great to see them in the main event but it's too bad they are being held back because they would own the crowd if given more mic time. I hate to see them in lackey mode but I will be patient if it means an explosive turn on the corporation down the line...



> Side note: Did anyone see the sign behind the commentators about Ambrose looking like a soccer Dad. Some soccer dad, eh?  :lmao


Missed that one... he could drive me to practice anytime. what?


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol at the comment about Shield vs Bryan again.... How can you have any gripe with this. I know I'm not the only one who kinda agrees here, right?


I love Bryan, I love the Shield. Why would I ever complain? I dig it.



> Side note: Did anyone see the sign behind the commentators about Ambrose looking like a soccer Dad. Some soccer dad, eh?  :lmao


If he is a soccer dad...I would totally want to be a soccer mom. *ahem*


----------



## roz85

i can just see the children crying looking at what's happening over on the sidelines. "stop hurting my mommy!"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Continue to be impressed by The Shield. Another great match at Battleground for them. All 3 members have an amazing future.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

In a match with Daniel Bryan in it on the card... two thirds of the Shield put on the MOTN at Battleground.

Well okay, Cody and Darth Goldust helped.  But seriously, that match was fucking sensational.

Speaking of RAW... I kind of wanted to see all three of them just look at each other then bail out of the ring and leave Triple H in there alone that way. It'd achieve the same end result, but only now it'd give them something more interesting to do than just be the enforcers of the Authority. Because they deserve something more interesting, they really do.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I wonder if The Shield are gonna face any repercussions from Stephanie or Triple H next week or on Smackdown. Technically they're paid to protect Hunter and they failed last night, big time.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I wonder if The Shield are gonna face any repercussions from Stephanie or Triple H next week or on Smackdown. Technically they're paid to protect Hunter and they failed last night, big time.


Deep down, in my sick mind I hope that Stephanie will slap the shit out of Ambrose like she did to the Big Show, and in reaction we will see a bit of the good old Jon Moxley back :side: But yeah, that will never happen.. stupid PG era.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

New Dean interview from last week, not very long, maybe 5 minutes? Talks about twitter, etc.


http://exubia.com/ROCPODCASTS//CHOWDERROOM/Chowder_Room_Dean_Ambrose.mp3


----------



## Jimshine

I can picture the moment when The Shield turn face.



Reigns and Seth walk off towards all the guys in the locker room, Mark Henry's there, Zack Ryder's there, hell, even The Big Show is waiting with open arms, ready to forgive them for their past injustices. The pair look back and see Ambrose alone on the ramp.

_I ain't cut out for the good guy stuff._

Ambrose go's on to be the number one Heel in the company.

Reigns and Seth have some title success before the inevitably feud with their former team-mate a few years down the line.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


> Deep down, in my sick mind I hope that Stephanie will slap the shit out of Ambrose like she did to the Big Show, and in reaction we will see a bit of the good old Jon Moxley back :side: But yeah, that will never happen.. stupid PG era.


PG or not, I can understand why they wouldn't show a dude manhandling a chick anymore (especially while pushing the Breast Cancer Awareness? Hoo boy...). Also, *insert obvious comment about him manhandling us*. What I would enjoy seeing would be if she slapped him and he did that thing where he turns around and clenches his fist like he's trying so hard not to smack a bitch.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jimshine said:


> I can picture the moment when The Shield turn face.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns and Seth walk off towards all the guys in the locker room, Mark Henry's there, Zack Ryder's there, hell, even The Big Show is waiting with open arms, ready to forgive them for their past injustices. The pair look back and see *Ambrose alone on the ramp.*
> 
> _I ain't cut out for the good guy stuff._
> 
> Ambrose go's on to be the number one Heel in the company.
> 
> Reigns and Seth have some title success before the inevitably feud with their former team-mate a few years down the line.


Oh my poor baby


----------



## Ace

I hope they break up soon. 

Raw needs a shake up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh my poor baby


----------



## TheHidden01

Always loving the Shield with them creating the moment of the night at Battleground imo.

I just hope that one day we get the pyscho Ambrose, hell even have the Switchblade Conspiracy turn up...

TH


----------



## Luces

TheHidden01 said:


> hell even have the Switchblade Conspiracy turn up...


I would squeal like a little girl. I'll squeal like a little girl the moment they pass each other briefly and look at each other. I need Sami in my TV!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> New Dean interview from last week, not very long, maybe 5 minutes? Talks about twitter, etc.
> 
> 
> http://exubia.com/ROCPODCASTS//CHOWDERROOM/Chowder_Room_Dean_Ambrose.mp3


I really loved the I like to know where my genitals are at all time comment :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

No Shield at this weeks SmackDown... :batista3


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield vs the Wyatts all titles on the line would be fascinating to say the least. Leave them as their current characters and let them go at it. Would make for wonderful television


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No Shield at this weeks SmackDown... :batista3


This calls for only one thing... Kim Kardashian and her ugly cry 




















:lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Battleground Match was so so sooooooo awesome! 
FUCK! Rhodes/Goldust winning the match was one of my biggest mark out Moments 2013 for me. 
Crowd was so brillant, image how awesome it would've been if Shield was still undefeated. :lol 

Saw somebody touching Ambrose during the entrance but never expected the Person went for his hair. :lol
Did you See how awesome he handled the Situation?!

*turns around again *
"I know your Face now, motherfucker."
*Epic turn to the ring*


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> New Dean interview from last week, not very long, maybe 5 minutes? Talks about twitter, etc.
> 
> 
> http://exubia.com/ROCPODCASTS//CHOWDERROOM/Chowder_Room_Dean_Ambrose.mp3


Ambrose thwarting terrorists while wearing shades and jumping off various vehicles in an action film with 90s sensibilities? I'd watch it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had another dream last night that sort of involved Ambrose, but it wasn't one of those dreams. *cough*
Kind of a wall of text though. Apologies.


It wasn't explained how it happened, but I wound up being in the developmental stage to try and get into the WWE. Even though I wasn't official there was some sort of welcoming celebration that turned out like a huge convention of WWE superstars other celebrities. (Betty White was there, wtf? :lol ) Anyways there were socializing, buffets, and also a quiet meeting where HHH gave us some speech about what it is to be a wrestling superstar. I was surprisingly very anti-social in my dream and did everything on my own and at a distance.

Anyways I never really spoke with Ambrose in my dream, but I spotted him many times. The only time he talked to me in my dream was when a group of us were slowly exiting a room and he let me go before him. Very polite. After that he was always seen with this girl who was always clinging to his shoulder. There were instances where they would be by themselves and Ambrose would be trying to give her tips on wrestling techniques and she just used to time to be by herself with him. Even in my dream I thought of you guys and thought _'man what they would give to just push her aside and have their way with him.'_ :lol

Some other stuff happened like me taking pointers from someone who looked like a mix of my grandpa and one of my college art instructors...for some reason. All I remember was practicing my open fist punches while timing everything right and trying to mold my body language. The rest is a little hazy because that's when I woke up.


----------



## roz85

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> New Dean interview from last week, not very long, maybe 5 minutes? Talks about twitter, etc.
> 
> 
> http://exubia.com/ROCPODCASTS//CHOWDERROOM/Chowder_Room_Dean_Ambrose.mp3


Thanks for the link. I share his views on social media.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> I had another dream last night that sort of involved Ambrose, but it wasn't one of those dreams. *cough*
> Kind of a wall of text though. Apologies.
> 
> 
> It wasn't explained how it happened, but I wound up being in the developmental stage to try and get into the WWE. Even though I wasn't official there was some sort of welcoming celebration that turned out like a huge convention of WWE superstars other celebrities. (Betty White was there, wtf? :lol ) Anyways there were socializing, buffets, and also a quiet meeting where HHH gave us some speech about what it is to be a wrestling superstar. I was surprisingly very anti-social in my dream and did everything on my own and at a distance.
> 
> Anyways I never really spoke with Ambrose in my dream, but I spotted him many times. The only time he talked to me in my dream was when a group of us were slowly exiting a room and he let me go before him. Very polite. After that he was always seen with this girl who was always clinging to his shoulder. There were instances where they would be by themselves and Ambrose would be trying to give her tips on wrestling techniques and she just used to time to be by herself with him. Even in my dream I thought of you guys and thought _'man what they would give to just push her aside and have their way with him.'_ :lol
> 
> Some other stuff happened like me taking pointers from someone who looked like a mix of my grandpa and one of my college art instructors...for some reason. All I remember was practicing my open fist punches while timing everything right and trying to mold my body language. The rest is a little hazy because that's when I woke up.


Lol betty white is every where lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> I had another dream last night that sort of involved Ambrose, but it wasn't one of those dreams. *cough*
> Kind of a wall of text though. Apologies.
> 
> 
> It wasn't explained how it happened, but I wound up being in the developmental stage to try and get into the WWE. Even though I wasn't official there was some sort of welcoming celebration that turned out like a huge convention of WWE superstars other celebrities. (Betty White was there, wtf? :lol ) Anyways there were socializing, buffets, and also a quiet meeting where HHH gave us some speech about what it is to be a wrestling superstar. I was surprisingly very anti-social in my dream and did everything on my own and at a distance.
> 
> Anyways I never really spoke with Ambrose in my dream, but I spotted him many times. The only time he talked to me in my dream was when a group of us were slowly exiting a room and he let me go before him. Very polite. After that he was always seen with this girl who was always clinging to his shoulder. There were instances where they would be by themselves and Ambrose would be trying to give her tips on wrestling techniques and she just used to time to be by herself with him. Even in my dream I thought of you guys and thought _'man what they would give to just push her aside and have their way with him.'_ :lol
> 
> Some other stuff happened like me taking pointers from someone who looked like a mix of my grandpa and one of my college art instructors...for some reason. All I remember was practicing my open fist punches while timing everything right and trying to mold my body language. The rest is a little hazy because that's when I woke up.


Betty White was obviously there to kick HHH's ass about the Golden Girls comment from weeks ago on raw :lmao


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> Thanks for the link. I share his views on social media.


Yeah, I can't blame him. All he'd really see are some idiots who can't type insulting him and creepy horny chicks constantly tagging him. I use twitter to talk to a couple people about wrestling and to read Johnny Gargano's tweets about Space Jam and Boy Meets World. I followed him back when he was using it to try to build that feud with Foley before that was shut down. That was pretty cool.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Betty White was obviously there to kick HHH's ass about the Golden Girls comment from weeks ago on raw :lmao


Somehow I missed the golden girls comment, what did he say? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Somehow I missed the golden girls comment, what did he say? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Something about them being outdated entertainment. 

Smarks be like he buried Golden Girls.... #gettheshovels :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Something about them being outdated entertainment.
> 
> Smarks be like he buried Golden Girls.... #gettheshovels :lmao


Holy shit I haven't watched Raw for a couple of weeks now. I had no idea HHH said that! :lmao


----------



## Chrome

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No Shield at this weeks SmackDown... :batista3


Yeah, Smackdown's pretty bad this week without them. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> No Shield at this weeks SmackDown... :batista3


just heard the news, it's ok i'm fine i swear...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

tylermoxreigns said:


> Something about them being outdated entertainment.
> 
> Smarks be like he buried Golden Girls.... #gettheshovels :lmao












Also since I'm doing Golden Girls gifs, this seems to be one upside of fawning over the Shield:


----------



## Luces

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also since I'm doing Golden Girls gifs, this seems to be one upside of fawning over the Shield:


Those are pretty brilliant. Hee hee!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The Golden Girls will always be one of the greatest tv sitcoms ever!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose accidentally photo-bombing this picture. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also since I'm doing Golden Girls gifs, this seems to be one upside of fawning over the Shield:





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> The Golden Girls will always be one of the greatest tv sitcoms ever!!!!


Agreed!

Also great gifs. This thread just oozes Blanche. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

This gif should be the official gif for the ladies in this thread cause we all know we've needed a good cool down at some point or another with these sexy bastards.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Hah yes definitely. I've seen that gif used on many occasion here.


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> This gif should be the official gif for the ladies in this thread cause we all know we've needed a good cool down at some point or another with these sexy bastards.


They could probably make some money selling cool misters at shows for the gals. I know I'd buy one. Or more likely my husband would buy it and spray me when I got too excited.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Hhh just mad he ain't as awsome as betty lol. I love the golden girls! Blanche is a thirsty lady lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## lil_dro

Woah calm down fellow Shield markists, Roman Reigns will be the first one to be wearing the WWE Championship around his waist. No doubt about it IMO.

Which member do you think is going to be first to carry that prestigious belt around their waist?

:reigns


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


>



Can someone explain to me how it is possible to find a black eye sexy..... Jesus Christ, slap me. This is the crap/thoughts these guys induce in me. :|:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just so we're not accused of having favourites here.... I give you Seth and Roman 












Spoiler: Reigns


----------



## TeriAdele

Eddie Ray said:


>


Deans right eye looks smaller than the left eye! Oh those imperfections


----------



## NeyNey

^ Reigns face. :lmao



Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose accidentally photo-bombing this picture. :lmao


photo-GOATing. :agree:



lil_dro said:


> Which member do you think is going to be first to carry that prestigious belt around their waist?
> :reigns


I don't care which one of them will carry it first so I don't think about it. 
Succession doesn't matter to me.


----------



## roz85

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose accidentally photo-bombing this picture. :lmao


:lol that's awesome. first thing i saw was dean by his ear. he truly has a commanding presence.


----------



## Eulonzo

TeriAdele said:


> Deans right eye looks smaller than the left eye! Oh those imperfections


I think it's the way he was making his face, I don't think his right eye is smaller than his left eye.

But who knows, some people do have flaws like that. :lol He's still the GOAT in this stable. Rollins is the 2nd GOAT for me.. Actually, I love all these guys man. :mark: But I do admit, I mark for Ambrose the most because I've seen his FCW/pre-WWE stuff.


----------



## Jandar412

I absolutely hate every one of them!!
Ambrose and reigns are terrible workers and they have a stupid gimmick. Please get someone worth watching. The shield=fast forward over here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

Jandar412 said:


> I absolutely hate every one of them!!
> Ambrose and reigns are terrible workers and they have a stupid gimmick. Please get someone worth watching. The shield=fast forward over here
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


cool story,bro.


----------



## roz85

Jandar412 said:


> I absolutely hate every one of them!!
> Ambrose and reigns are terrible workers and they have a stupid gimmick. Please get someone worth watching. The shield=fast forward over here


I respectfully disagree. I could watch an all Shield episode of Raw, one hour dedicated to each guy reading a phone book, even if they were ugly. They are too cool for school.


----------



## Eulonzo

10:42 DAT AMAZINGNESS BY MA BOY ROMAN REIGNS!! :mark: Still can't get over that.


----------



## roz85

Eulonzo said:


> 10:42 DAT AMAZINGNESS BY MA BOY ROMAN REIGNS!! :mark: Still can't get over that.


Bad ass.

PS. i love your location quote Eulonzo, that is a hilarious Chris Jericho line. I should use it since i'm from the Peg too.


----------



## Eulonzo

roz85 said:


> Bad ass.
> 
> PS. i love your location quote Eulonzo, that is a hilarious Chris Jericho line. I should use it since i'm from the Peg too.


Thanks, man! I'm actually not from there, I just thought it would be funny to have it as my location.


----------



## RFalcao

Seth will be a star.


----------



## roz85

Too bad there's no Shield on Smackdown this week. I need my Shield fix!



Eulonzo said:


> Thanks, man! I'm actually not from there, I just thought it would be funny to have it as my location.


Totally off topic but I think I'm going to see his band Fozzy this coming Monday.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Jandar412 said:


> I absolutely hate every one of them!!
> Ambrose and reigns are terrible workers and they have a stupid gimmick. Please get someone worth watching. The shield=fast forward over here
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thank you for giving me another chance to use this.


----------



## Eulonzo

roz85 said:


> Too bad there's no Shield on Smackdown this week. I need my Shield fix!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but I think I'm going to see his band Fozzy this coming Monday.


Awesome! Have fun!

Funny you bring up Fozzy because I believe Ambrose was at one of their shows in Vegas not too long ago. If only there was a picture of him & Jericho together backstage. :side: I would've marked out hard.

& Yeah, I wish The Shield was on this week. But I'm sure they would've done some random six man tag match again. They should have Ambrose do a bit more singles matches since he's still the US champion but I'm sure he won't until this Rhodes Family feud is done.


----------



## roz85

dean ambrose and chris jericho would be an ultimate mark out moment for me but the reality of the situation would be me running away... this was my instant reaction when i realized one of my favourite wrestlers, christopher daniels, was standing next to me at a WFX show :lol

anyway, I'd love to see more singles work from dean. a dean vs cody rhodes feud for the WHC would be so awesome but probably not in the cards now that Cena is entering the picture.


----------



## NMPunk

Dean Ambrose should leave and focus on the WWE Title


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jandar412 said:


> I absolutely hate every one of them!!
> Ambrose and reigns are terrible workers and they have a stupid gimmick. Please get someone worth watching. The shield=fast forward over here
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Actually I don't mind the boys not being on Smackdown this week. The boys have been working hard for the past months putting on excellent matches on both shows and on PPVs, they deserve a little break every now and again.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I was at the fozzy show in vegas....had a blast! I got hooked up with a vip so I got to hang with jericho backstage. Awsome night! Also fozzy puts on a great show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roz85

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: Reigns


:lol much respect for the man but that is funny.


----------



## bjnelson19705

All of them are solid in the ring. one on one or in a tag team.


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> the reality of the situation would be me running away... this was my instant reaction when i realized one of my favourite wrestlers, christopher daniels, was standing next to me at a WFX show :lol


I picture this in my head and it is one of the funniest things I've heard of in a while.


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> I picture this in my head and it is one of the funniest things I've heard of in a while.


At first I noticed Kevin Thorn and I nudged my husband to let him know... and he said "uhh don't you see who is right next to you"... as soon as i saw him an instant flight reaction happened and i dragged my husband to the other side of the room. So as much as I would like to talk to the shield boys, unfortunately i would probably be on a flight to Mexico as soon as i spotted them.


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> At first I noticed Kevin Thorn and I nudged my husband to let him know... and he said "uhh don't you see who is right next to you"... as soon as i saw him an instant flight reaction happened and i dragged my husband to the other side of the room. So as much as I would like to talk to the shield boys, unfortunately i would probably be on a flight to Mexico as soon as i spotted them.


I can't blame you. I'd like to think I'd be all cool, but I'd just be embarrassing. My husband had to push me forward so I could give Colt Cabana the Polar Ice gum I got him. I'm glad he did, though, because I got a hug for it. ^_^

I imagine I could try bring the Shield boys gum because they are usually chomping away at signings and whatnot, but I probably wouldn't get the hugs I'd be not-so-secretly be hoping for.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> I can't blame you. I'd like to think I'd be all cool, but I'd just be embarrassing. My husband had to push me forward so I could give Colt Cabana the Polar Ice gum I got him. I'm glad he did, though, because I got a hug for it. ^_^
> 
> I imagine I could try bring the Shield boys gum because they are usually chomping away at signings and whatnot, but *I probably wouldn't get the hugs I'd be not-so-secretly be hoping for.*


Ya never know.


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> Ya never know.


My fangirl heart would not be able to contain itself.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I can imagine. :lol
I can't say I know the three well enough to know what would trigger a hug from them, but I would like to think that the simplest of things would suffice.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Damn, I'm not even sorry about favouritism lord have mercy, Ambrose looks A+ in this picture











Edit: pretty pumped that Ambrose worked last nights house show with Sami Zayn (yeah Bo Dallas was part of the match too, but who cares :lmao). Got him working the "newbies" I see. LOL. Hopefully they'll be some videos kicking around on Youtube, because Zayn is so damn awesome.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn, I'm not even sorry about favouritism lord have mercy, Ambrose looks A+ in this picture


Ahh...those eyes. Be still my beating heart!




> Edit: pretty pumped that Ambrose worked last nights house show with Sami Zayn (yeah Bo Dallas was part of the match too, but who cares :lmao). Got him working the "newbies" I see. LOL. Hopefully they'll be some videos kicking around on Youtube, because Zayn is so damn awesome.


Must...see... I can only imagine what kind of silly banter may have occurred.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Hopefully they'll be some videos kicking around on Youtube, because Zayn is so damn awesome.


PLEASE!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:



















:lmao


----------



## Luces

NeyNey said:


> :lmao


Geez, just let the men eat! >.< I wouldn't be surprised if they get to the point where they end up like Punker when people get all up in his grill while he's trying to eat.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> PLEASE!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Ambrose's enthusiasm in the top pic is too much for me :lmao 
Dude don't ever change/have kids

Makes me laugh because he works for a company that near enough caters for/to kids and the dude is just all like giving off this vibe of 'meh, kids' :lol :lol 

You just know he's pissed cos he can't touch that pizza. Dem carbs no good for his physique. 

Ps. don't take anything I say too seriously. These pics are just too much utter LOL to not try and be funny in some way.


----------



## roz85

NeyNey said:


> PLEASE!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lol I could make a bad joke but I better not. Love these photos. Rollins is getting more and more adorable to me each day. I agree with everyone that says he's a natural face. However Dean... :ass


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol at those pics. Well they did have a signing at a pizza place so that is probably where theys are from.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

lol @ those pictures, Seth is so adorable


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I just found this picture, Roman is so damn cute!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


> I just found this picture, Roman is so damn cute!:mark::mark::mark:


He is definitely Mr. Smileypants. I get the feeling that he'd be good with kids (whether he actually likes them or not, he could fake it easily with that smile.)


----------



## roz85

Lapinou said:


> I just found this picture, Roman is so damn cute!:mark::mark::mark:


Awww he looks so handsome! What a smile. :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Okay this is the last one, I promise one










For some reason I'm all :ex::ex::ex: right now :lmao

Kinda fitting:


----------



## TeriAdele

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay this is the last one, I promise one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I'm all :ex::ex::ex: right now :lmao


What is with his hair??? OMG!!!


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


>


GOAT is so fucking beautiful. His hair is absolutely fabolous. :bark


----------



## roz85

Dem lucky bitches. They look genuinely happy to take pictures with fans. Aww


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> Dem lucky bitches. They look genuinely happy to take pictures with fans. Aww


As long as they're not kids. 

Then again, I imagine if you put a shot glass in his hand, he probably wouldn't mind taking pictures with anything.


----------



## roz85

damn roman reigns looking so handsome... these guys are too good looking. *fans self*


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> damn roman reigns looking so handsome... these guys are too good looking. *fans self*


Quick! Get the spray bottle!


----------



## krai999

ugh this thread is one step away from a picture of one of the shield members taking a shit


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay this is the last one, I promise one


The hair and the little bling plus Roman's smile *sigh* What a wonderful pic. I barely noticed that they were other people in it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> Quick! Get the spray bottle!




On it!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay this is the last one, I promise one



I wonder if he told her she sorta smells like the bottom of his mom's purse. He looks like he's all about them feels here.


----------



## Amber B

Reason #50 why I keep saying that paying stupid amounts of money for meet and greets are pointless and I'd never do it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

krai999 said:


> ugh this thread is one step away from a picture of one of the shield members taking a shit


Dude you're little late to the party, with the Ambrose pic that was taken in a mens bathroom when he was taking a leak at Mania. People have been there and done that, already, unfortunately (which is a disgusting invasion of privacy). 

Lighten up a little, lol. We'll get back to the real wrasslin' talk sooner rather than later, for now what's the harm in posting pics.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude you're little late to the party, with the Ambrose pic that was taken in a mens bathroom when he was taking a piss at Mania. People have been there and done that, already, unfortunately (which is a disgusting invasion of privacy).
> 
> Lighten up a little, lol. We'll get back to the real wrasslin' talk sooner rather than later, for now what's the harm in posting pics.


Just a typical troll. Pay it no heed.

I was caught off guard with that one pic of Ambrose's hair all down. It suits him well along with the slicked back look.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Just a typical troll. Pay it no heed.
> 
> I was caught off guard with that one pic of Ambrose's hair all down. It suits him well along with the slicked back look.


Yup, eventually you'll learn to no sell these trolls like John Cena.

Hair up, hair down, it doesn't matter the man is just that fine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup, eventually you'll learn to no sell these trolls like John Cena.
> 
> Hair up, hair down, it doesn't matter the man is just that fine.


All dem truth.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup, eventually you'll learn to no sell these trolls like John Cena.
> 
> Hair up, hair down, it doesn't matter the man is just that fine.


----------



## Callisto

I come here in this thread almost dehydrated and I come across this......



tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay this is the last one, I promise one












What is life?


----------



## Eulonzo

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude you're little late to the party, with the Ambrose pic that was taken in a mens bathroom when he was taking a leak at Mania. People have been there and done that, already, unfortunately (which is a disgusting invasion of privacy).
> 
> Lighten up a little, lol. *We'll get back to the real wrasslin' talk sooner rather than later*, for now what's the harm in posting pics.


Hopefully.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is life?


Where the hell do you get these gifs? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

umm, guys...










I'm done.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> umm, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done.




even Kane was like damn Roman.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TehJerichoFan said:


> I come here in this thread almost dehydrated and I come across this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is life?


This had me bustin' up for a bit. :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> umm, guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done.


God damn that man has a massive tongue.


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> God damn that man has a massive tongue.


Those Samoans and their tongues, man.


So I'm at work and I came up with a possible discussion topic. Might be able to get a few posts out of this.

I was thinking about how Piper comes back every now and then to promo with some guys and I was thinking about how the last one or two just didn't feel right. As in it just lacked the intensity that some of those segments can still have nowadays. 
Then I started thinking about how freaking awesome it would be to have Ambrose and Piper promo back and forth. My promo whore self would just go bananas. I'm not sure what the reason for them doing it would be. Just some story in the future. I suppose if it were in the near future and the Shield were to be on together, it could theoretically be like if they were starting to have doubts about Hunter and his control over them and Piper could be like "You guys are young and good, don't let them do this to you" and maybe that could be their last push before turning on Hunter or something.

So my question to all of you guys is this. If you could have any of the Shield boys, or all three together, promo with someone in the ring, who would you choose and maybe why or what circumstance would you like to see surrounding it?

Maybe it's just a dumb question. ^^()


----------



## Miss Millie

Luces said:


> So my question to all of you guys is this. If you could have any of the Shield boys, or all three together, promo with someone in the ring, who would you choose and maybe why or what circumstance would you like to see surrounding it?
> 
> Maybe it's just a dumb question. ^^()


I don't think this is a dumb question 

I like your scenario with Piper trying to talk sense to The Shield & trying to get them to break away from the Coporation (or whatever their calling it now haha)& having Piper & Ambrose going back & forth which would be awesome! But I could see a similar scenario working with Reigns & The Rock, Rock could make one of his visits to Raw, call Reigns out & tell him as his family he's concerned about what he's doing with the Coproation, it's not the right direction for him etc, Ambrose & Rollins could come out & could go back & forth with Rock but the seed is already planted in Reigns mind that maybe the Corporation isn't a good fit for him, he starts questioning HHH, starts to not be involved with the beat downs & it could be the start of him breaking away from The shield & turning face - just my idea.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Abu Dhabi signing


----------



## Shenroe

NeyNey said:


> PLEASE!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


I hate to be that guy but he really needs to do something with his hair


----------



## Brye

Shield are by far my favorite thing going in the WWE right now. Well maybe not by far, Cody/Goldust is awesome too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys need to watch this awesomeness and then tell me if 2013 wasn't The Year of The Shield.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys need to watch this awesomeness and then tell me if 2013 wasn't The Year of The Shield.



ok seriously, i haven't laughed that hard in a long time. I literally had tears coming down my face. And the whole time I'm like this person had to be on crack when they made this video. Then I see the name of the video is the shield crack video. My favorite part was the South Park part around 5:00 min in. Wow, how'd you find this video?


----------



## Asenath

Luces said:


> So my question to all of you guys is this. If you could have any of the Shield boys, or all three together, promo with someone in the ring, who would you choose and maybe why or what circumstance would you like to see surrounding it?
> 
> Maybe it's just a dumb question. ^^()


As a group, I kind of want to see DX clown The Shield, and then The Shield make a From An Undisclosed Location In The Arena Bathroom handi-cam retort. 

One on one, and this will not happen because Vince McMahon hates him from the tip of his nose to the tips of his toes on a personal and business level, I would love to see some kind of Sith Master and Apprentice thing with Raven and Dean. 

Also, I cannot with Seth's blonde patch anymore. I need Roman to sit on him while Dean rubs some Argan Oil on it. Damn. His girlfriend is a beauty product junkie. Can she not get her man together?


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ok seriously, i haven't laughed that hard in a long time. I literally had tears coming down my face. And the whole time I'm like this person had to be on crack when they made this video. Then I see the name of the video is the shield crack video. My favorite part was the South Park part around 5:00 min in. Wow, how'd you find this video?


Tumblr my dear.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys need to watch this awesomeness and then tell me if 2013 wasn't The Year of The Shield.


Lmao hahaha


----------



## Shenroe

Shenroe said:


> I hate to be that guy but he really needs to do something with his hair


Don't you think? or i am the only one slightly bothered by that? 
Stop no selling me please lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> Don't you think? or i am the only one slightly bothered by that?
> Stop no selling me please lol


Asenath already answered you. Go back a page. Personally I don't give a fuck about his hair.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Asenath already answered you. Go back a page. Personally I don't give a fuck about his hair.


Was I not supposed to respond to this? I lose track of who our designated trolls are.


----------



## Shenroe

You call me a troll now lol? When did you see me "trolling". I never judge or rant here like others did when you talk about their "hotness", if anything I usually pop up ere and there to talk about their matches. Trying to debate with you over their current angle and whatnot. If that's being a troll then you right i might be a troll.


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Fuck the Obama administration and any affiliates including his family.


----------



## Asenath




----------



## SubZero3:16

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Fuck the Obama administration and any affiliates including his family.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

My outbursts are not voluntary at this point. He is that bad.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> My outbursts are not voluntary at this point. He is that bad.


You had a rough Saturday night huh?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

SubZero3:16 said:


> You had a rough Saturday night huh?


I don't know if you're trying to be funny or plain don't believe that I have a legitimate reason to dislike the President. 

Either way...haha


----------



## Asenath

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't know if you're trying to be funny or plain don't believe that I have a legitimate reason to dislike the President.
> 
> Either way...haha


We're just sort of befuddled why you'd drag your dislike of our President in here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't know if you're trying to be funny or plain don't believe that I have a legitimate reason to dislike the President.
> 
> Either way...haha


Well he's not my President so whatever political grouse you have with him I don't really care. It's just odd that you would lash out at a meme like that.



Asenath said:


> We're just sort of befuddled why you'd drag your dislike of our President in here.


Exactly.


----------



## Asenath

I mean, I'm a tipping-off-the-left-wing liberal, but my Michelle Obama meme folder is mostly because she has the most splendid and expressive repertoire of bitchfaces.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Fuck the Obama administration and any affiliates including his family.





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> My outbursts are not voluntary at this point. He is that bad.





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't know if you're trying to be funny or plain don't believe that I have a legitimate reason to dislike the President.
> 
> Either way...haha
















Let's keep it mooooovin...


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Let's keep it mooooovin...


Oh my goodness, Dean's smile in your signature... I die.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh my goodness, Dean's smile in your signature... I die.




It is beautiful isn't it? He has amazing teeth for a wrestler, just in general even. Only thing ruining it is damn Ricardo's big ass head in the background.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-10-14/top-5-wwe-tag-team-title-reigns-of-all-time



> *The Shield joins the top 5 WWE Tag Team Title reigns of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra, Hotel, India … The Shield has muscled its way into WWE history. The formidable pair of Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns – two-thirds of the guerilla unit that has laid WWE to waste for nearly a year – officially crossed into the top five longest WWE Tag Team Championship reigns this weekend when they notched Day 147 with the titles, dispatching The Hart Dynasty and Air Boom to the confines of a No. 6 tie. The Shield’s time-tested combination of in-ring strategy and pure, brutal efficiency more than earned them their current spot on the all-time list, but as ever in WWE, the hard work is just beginning. Even though they’re firmly ensconced on the all-time list – and with no end in sight to their current stint as champions – Rollins & Reigns’ path to No. 1 runs through the reigns of four other teams, all of whom were world-beaters in their own right. From bickersome buddies to curious conquerors, WWE.com counts down the rest of the top 5 that The Shield must crack in order to reach that elusive No. 1 spot. So, on behalf of WWE.com, congratulations to Rollins & Reigns, and good luck, you’re going to need it.(P.S.: You won’t believe who’s No. 1.)
> 
> 
> *#4 Team Hell No (245 days)*
> A pair of obstinate rivals who couldn’t stop bickering until the second the bell rang, Kane & Daniel Bryan, aka Team Hell No, quickly proved themselves among the most unlikely – not to mention beloved – WWE Tag Team Champions in history. As dominant as they were, Team Hell No’s true favorite opponents were each other. They’d argue, they’d win, and then, when the final pinfall was counted, they’d go back to arguing until the next unwitting challengers meandered into their path.This may seem like more of a recipe for disaster than anything else, but give them credit – Kane & Bryan rode their unorthodox formula to a 245-day stretch atop the tag division that culminated with a hellacious title defense against Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston at WrestleMania 29. Their reign has long since ended – along with, evidently, their partnership, as Kane was steel-step guillotined into oblivion by Bray Wyatt and Bryan is off battling “The Authority” – but hey, we’ll always have the hugs.
> 
> 
> *#3 The Miz & John Morrison (250 days)*
> This ain’t no make-believe: Tossed together as rivals to challenge then-champions MVP & Matt Hardy, The Awesome One and The Prince of Parkour captured the gold in 2007 and never looked back, swaggering their way through a 250-day reign, not to mention Internet stardom with their own online show (before there was “Z! True Long Island Story” there was “The Dirt Sheet”).Even though their reign was cut short by the next guys on this list, the awesome bromance lived on, carrying the twosome to a World Tag Team Title stint and a rivalry with D-Generation X (JoMo, it takes a special kind of gall to steal the Superkick). Alas, the friendship eventually flamed out in epic fashion and it was Miz who ultimately pummeled The Monday Night Delight into Laurinaitis-imposed exile in 2011, but the legacy of their better days remains undeniable. Plus, if there’s another team that could successfully pull off the combo of a chinchilla coat and a fedora, we haven’t seen it yet.
> 
> 
> *#2 The Colóns (Carlito & Primo) (280 days)*
> Like a cool piña colada on a hot summer’s day, The Colóns’ lengthy reign as WWE Tag Team Champions was a breath of fresh air for a WWE Tag Team division that is often dominated by stolid bruisers. Descendants of wrestling legend Carlos Colón, the brothers Primo & Carlito brought a kind of electric spontaneity to the twin championships that earned them immediate success in the hotly contested division. The two defeated the then-reigning Tag Champs Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder in their first match as a team, and became the first duo to unify the World Tag Team Championships & WWE Tag Team Championships when they defeated John Morrison & The Miz at The 25thAnniversary of WrestleMania.Watch: The Tag Titles get cool | Full Match: Carlito vs. Ric FlairSibling rivalry eventually won out over tag team dominance and the brothers had a big falling out, yet let us pause to reflect on what made these Superstars so special. They weren’t the biggest, they weren’t the strongest, but when it comes down to it, the teams they faced just weren’t as cool. And we all know what happens to people who don’t want to be cool.
> 
> 
> *#1 Paul London & Brian Kendrick (331 days)*
> Surprise! If Rollins & Reigns ever hope to rack up the longest WWE Tag Title reign of all time, they’ll have to surpass – of all people – these guys, who held the twin championships for just a month shy of a year from 2006 to 2007. Despite the fact that neither of these Superstars was exactly a colossus – London was a former Cruiserweight Champion and Kendrick was among the same class of independent wrestlers that produced Daniel Bryan and CM Punk – their tag team prowess was practically unmatched. They had a preternatural ability to come through in the clutch with their titles on the line, and everyone from William Regal to The Hardy Boyz tried and failed to wrest the titles from London & Kendrick’s hands.It was ultimately fate that cut their stint at the top short; an injury to London deep into their reign derailed the group’s momentum, and the rookie team Deuce & Domino capitalized by defeating the twosome for their titles shortly after his return. The lesson, as always: Size does not necessarily conquer all, and anyone who says otherwise should take it up in the ring with these two. We’re sure they’d be happy to pin you


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well done guys! :clap

Well at least they're the best looking tag team on the list.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean: Wheeeeeeee!!!!!

Randy: Ambrose, get your butt back over here!

Dean: Coming! *skips over to Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: Wheeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Randy: Ambrose, get your butt back over here!
> 
> Dean: Coming! *skips over to Daniel Bryan*


*snerk* Okay, that's bloody adorable. :lol


----------



## DrHorrible

NeyNey said:


> PLEASE!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Ohh Dean XD 
And LOL @ Seth's face!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: Wheeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Randy: Ambrose, get your butt back over here!
> 
> Dean: Coming! *skips over to Daniel Bryan*


Lmfao what is dean doing? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Yeah he has the downs.



Still would. That says a lot more about me than him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lmfao what is dean doing?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the million dollar question :lol



Amber B said:


> Yeah he has the downs.
> 
> 
> 
> Still would. That says a lot more about me than him.


Yup. But it's okay since I've come to accept this about myself.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That gif is a nice little gem. At first I thought they were all fuckin around, but I eventually noticed the body language hinting towards story line stuff. Whenever Bryan tried swiping it looked like he was going "Nyeh.....Nyeh!" before Dean prances back over. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the million dollar question :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. But it's okay since I've come to accept this about myself.


He looks like he is doing that giddy up cowboy and spanking the air lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean: Wheeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> Randy: Ambrose, get your butt back over here!
> 
> Dean: Coming! *skips over to Daniel Bryan*


OMG this is epic :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Amber B said:


> Yeah he has the downs.
> 
> 
> 
> Still would. That says a lot more about me than him.


I shouldn't be laughing, but I'm human dammit!


----------



## jamal.

Dunno if this is posted but The Shield WWE 2K14 entrance.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15wj75_theshield-entrance_videogames


----------



## tylermoxreigns

jamal. said:


> Dunno if this is posted but The Shield WWE 2K14 entrance.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15wj75_theshield-entrance_videogames


Was just about to post this.... They did a great job. Looks pretty damn sweet :clap:clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Badass entrance. It's funny how entrances in the games are exactly how WWE wishes they were. Heels properly being boo'd and all.


----------



## THANOS

So where to now?


----------



## Bushmaster

Knew they had to lose the titles eventually, yet i', still upset and angry they did :bron3

Starting to think i'm to old for wrestling, someone getting fired and doing what Show did just doesn't get me excited anymore. I just get pissed at how stupid it is. Hopefully HHH strips them of the titles.


----------



## TeriAdele

Something tells me Trips is gonna reverse that decision.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay, it was an awesome match and Reigns delivered an awesome spear to Goldust.

But, but....



















I want my mommy!


----------



## ABrown

THANOS said:


> So where to now?


Keep doing what they've been doing. The titles don't define them. I don't see them breaking up anytime soon.


----------



## Eulonzo

I just had the biggest meltdown ever.


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Knew they had to lose the titles eventually, yet i', still upset and angry they did :bron3
> 
> Starting to think i'm to old for wrestling, someone getting fired and doing what Show did just doesn't get me excited anymore. I just get pissed at how stupid it is. Hopefully HHH strips them of the titles.


It would have been pretty cool if it was anyone but Big Show. Imagine Ziggler or someone, that would have been awesome. But no, they had to go with Big Show. The same guy responsible for ending Cody's Undashing IC title reign, Henry's WHC Hall of Pain run and the SES amongst other great things.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> It would have been pretty cool if it was anyone but Big Show. Imagine Ziggler or someone, that would have been awesome. But no, they had to go with Big Show. The same guy responsible for ending Cody's Undashing IC title reign, Henry's WHC Hall of Pain run and the SES amongst other great things.


Big Show is certainly a momentum killer that's for sure, but I'm actually glad the Shield lost the tag titles since they should be booked better now and much more like individuals.


----------



## Telos

Is Goldust really back to being a full-time performer? That's my one hangup about giving him and Cody the tag belts.

Thought Reigns and Rollins would drop it to a full-time team at a PPV, but they gotta continue pushing Big Show for God knows why.

Wouldn't surprise me to see them get the tag belts back in short order.


----------



## Paul Rudd

At least Rollins can go back to somersaulting over the barricade.


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> It would have been pretty cool if it was anyone but Big Show. Imagine Ziggler or someone, that would have been awesome. But no, they had to go with Big Show. The same guy responsible for ending Cody's Undashing IC title reign, Henry's WHC Hall of Pain run and the SES amongst other great things.


Also injured Wade Barrett last year, costing him a trip to WrestleMania and a speculated MITB contract.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I just pray that there will not be a match between the shield and Big Show ever again. I still have nightmares over that shit show a few weeks ago.


But since I consider myself an optimist and tend to see the glass half full rather than half empty...since Dean got ko'd by the Big show, he's out cold so I could take advantage of him...yes! yes! yes!


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Big Show is certainly a momentum killer that's for sure, but I'm actually glad the Shield lost the tag titles since they should be booked better now and much more like individuals.


I'm not against Shield losing the belts, in fact I'm pretty happy, they didn't need them and shouldn't really have had them in the first place. The belts being back in the tag division in the best thing for all concerned, and I feel like they might be prepping Reigns for a WWE title shot if Bryan wins at HIAC which would be awesome. It's just sad that Big Show ruins everything I love.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*sniff* I better be getting an epic on screen promo about this travesty from Ambrose *sniff* It's the least they could do for hurting my feelings with this whole Big Show thing *sniff*

I still believe!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

But now I understand why Dean v Dolph is on Main Event...another Big Show causing title change in the future?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Damn amazing match once again. You could kinda tell it was coming all day considering how much their title reign and the length of it was being hyped. In two minds as to whether Ambrose is dropping his belt too, looking more and more like he will though. Fangirls be splitting their wigs over this shit man ahaha :lmao. 

Kinda shocked it happened on a RAW, correct me if I'm wrong but a title change on non-ppv tv hasn't happened in a long time has it? Or do I really just have a bad memory? LOL.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn amazing match once again. You could kinda tell it was coming all day considering how much their title reign and the length of it was being hyped. In two minds as to whether Ambrose is dropping his belt too, looking more and more like he will though. Fangirls be splitting their wigs over this shit man ahaha :lmao.
> 
> Kinda shocked it happened on a RAW, correct me if I'm wrong but a title change on non-ppv tv hasn't happened in a long time has it? Or do I really just have a bad memory? LOL.


When it happens it normally gets reversed right away. And that's another thing that hurt my feelings, giving away such a damn good match on an otherwise crappy Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo

Definitely one of their best matches, though.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I won't be too upset about Dean losing the belt though. Time for him to move up to the IC!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah nothing against the US title, but I envision the IC belt around his waist suiting him much better.



SubZero3:16 said:


> *sniff* I better be getting an epic on screen promo about this travesty from Ambrose *sniff* It's the least they could do for hurting my feelings with this whole Big Show thing *sniff*
> 
> I still believe!


Yeah seriously. At least you got to see your main man Reigns do that epic spear through the barricade.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The IC title is booked way worse than the US title. Yuck. I prefer him to be upper mid card like Punk.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> The IC title is booked way worse than the US title. Yuck. I prefer him to be upper mid card like Punk.


The US title was also poorly booked in the past. I think that, if given the chance, Ambrose could skyrocket the IC title's value.


----------



## ABrown

moving from US to IC is a lateral move, but if it meant no more Axel, yes please. Either way, don't see Ambrose moving up the card anytime soon.


----------



## Dash24

THANOS said:


> Big Show is certainly a momentum killer that's for sure, but I'm actually glad the Shield lost the tag titles since they should be booked better now and much more like individuals.


Absolutely. The Shield's routine was getting a little old and holding the title for much longer without anything significant happening would have been mundane and in the end, not really do much for them. The best thing that could have happened was that they dropped the title to two faces currently getting over with the crowd and being booked well. 

Cody Rhodes may very well be a rising star and if he continues to progress then The Shield will only benefit. This route is much, much better than The Shield holding onto the titles for several more months until they randomly drop the titles to the Uso's or Los Matadores when they're on the brink of imploding as a stable.


----------



## Vyer

Good match. I must say, with so many good matches they are involved in, The Shield are a great wrestling group.

I can't forget about the Rhodes team. They are becoming great too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> The US title was also poorly booked in the past. I think that, if given the chance, Ambrose could skyrocket the IC title's value.


Now you know that WWE Creative lacks the ability to book more than 2 storylines properly for a month straight. Heck they are running around in circles with The Authority storyline and Punk vs Heyman is repetitive. It would actually require lots of work for them to untarnish the IC title especially since Barrett's terrible reign did it no favours. Ambrose has the ability to make anything look like gold. Creative has the ability to turn a diamond back into a lump of coal.


----------



## Eulonzo

They have a plan. :rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> The US title was also poorly booked in the past. I think that, if given the chance, Ambrose could skyrocket the IC title's value.


I believed that about the US title as well, but that depended on how much they allowed Ambrose to build his feuds. Which they didn't. He was assigned opponents and that was it. What made Ambrose so fascinating in his Moxley days was his ability to talk up his feuds and make the matches seem bigger than they were. Ambrose would absolutely elevate the belt IMO if he were in Axel's position because he is a more interesting character and can hold his own on the mic.

That having been said, I haven't felt at all optimistic about the IC belt since Rhodes' first reign (which was when he was at his best IMO). But he lacked competition then, and there isn't much there now. Ambrose could only make a potential IC reign a successful one if the bookers take off the leash and let him do his thing.


----------



## Eulonzo

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I won't be too upset about Dean losing the belt though. Time for him to move up to the IC!!!


Or...

















Either of these are fine with me. :ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Now you know that WWE Creative lacks the ability to book more than 2 storylines properly for a month straight. Heck they are running around in circles with The Authority storyline and Punk vs Heyman is repetitive. It would actually require lots of work for them to untarnish the IC title especially since Barrett's terrible reign did it no favours. Ambrose has the ability to make anything look like gold. Creative has the ability to turn a diamond back into a lump of coal.


Yeah it's all just a matter of chance. I'm not saying that WWE Creative just got awesome all of a sudden. I just mean that if in any way shape or form it could happen with Ambrose, then there's a good chance it could work out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these are fine with me. :ambrose


Now we're talking. :clap


----------



## Telos

Eulonzo said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these are fine with me. :ambrose


Ambrose wants that WWE title so bad, he'd give up his middle finger for it! :lol

Would love to see him have one of those belts one day, as the top heel in the business.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Telos said:


> Ambrose wants that WWE title so bad, he'd give up his middle finger for it! :lol
> 
> Would love to see him have one of those belts one day, as the top heel in the business.


Wonder what image they would use for him on the belt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

That's right, show these bitches how it's done


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Match was fucking intense. I can't imagine a better way they could have lost and STILL look amazing.

What did Roman say? Something like "YOU IDIOT, YOU DON'T EVER DROP THE CHAIR" :lmao His trash talking is amazing, I swear.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Match was fucking intense. I can't imagine a better way they could have lost and STILL look amazing.
> 
> What did Roman say? Something like *"YOU IDIOT, YOU DON'T EVER DROP THE CHAIR"* :lmao His trash talking is amazing, I swear.



I'm pretty sure that's exactly what he has said :lol. One thing I have loved watching about Reigns is how his confidence in the ring had grown, really really great to see that transition. 


As for Ambrose building up his feuds via promo, that's not going to happen until he doesn't have a midcard belt, unfortunately. Don't want mid card talent shitting all over main eventers because they can talk better.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

So now I expect Ambrose to lose the us title. I can´t see only one of them holding a title.


----------



## Cobalt

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's right, show these bitches how it's done


DAT SPEAR! :mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Match was fucking intense. I can't imagine a better way they could have lost and STILL look amazing.
> 
> What did Roman say? Something like "YOU IDIOT, YOU DON'T EVER DROP THE CHAIR" :lmao His trash talking is amazing, I swear.





















I was always a Reigns supporter from the time that he debuted, he's only going to get better.


----------



## roz85

Great match last night. They got the main event spot again. :cheer Reigns' spear and trash talking... :mark: I think it's only a matter of time before HHH starts punishing them for not getting the job done, especially since they were so cocky in his and Stephanie's office. I want more Dean matches though... looks like I'm gonna need to find a way to watch Main Event this week.



SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys need to watch this awesomeness and then tell me if 2013 wasn't The Year of The Shield.


What in seven hells did i just watch... but dean as cartman was pretty funny :lmao


----------



## tbp82

FredForeskinn said:


> So now I expect Ambrose to lose the us title. I can´t see only one of them holding a title.


Actually it wouldn't surprise me either way. Since winning the titles it seems Dean got lost in the shuffle more than Reigns and Rollins did well, I mean the US Title Title got lost in the shuffle more than the Tag Titles did. Personally, I hope they don't get the tag titles back. *If* WWE were smart here they would have Roman start wrestling one on one squash matches and attacking The Big Show leading to Big Show vs. Triple H's representative Roman Reigns.


----------



## Crozer

I'm happy that Shield fans in this thread aren't killing themselves because their favs lost the titles unlike Punk marks like myself who trashed Rock when he won his.

REIGNS is slowly shaping up to be the thugiest-classiest-somoan ever.


----------



## roz85

Crozer said:


> I'm happy that Shield fans in this thread aren't killing themselves because their favs lost the titles unlike Punk marks like myself who trashed Rock when he won his.
> 
> REIGNS is slowly shaping up to be the thugiest-classiest-somoan ever.


I don't mind their losing the tag titles... i like to think this is all part of a grander plan for the shield.


----------



## Crozer

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys need to watch this awesomeness and then tell me if 2013 wasn't The Year of The Shield.



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

I am in mourning. My babies lost their titles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I am in mourning. My babies lost their titles.


It's okay, I feel the same way










Those titles looked so good on them. *sigh*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It was good to see the tag title match main event Raw, the Reigns' spear to Goldust through the barricade was awesome, I also don't think losing the titles will hurt The Shield.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was always a Reigns supporter from the time that he debuted, he's only going to get better.


This was such a great moment :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

JD=JohnDorian said:


> It was good to see the tag title match main event Raw, the Reigns' spear to Goldust through the barricade was awesome, I also don't think losing the titles will hurt The Shield.


Hurt The Shield? Who cares! It's about MY feelings, damn it. I wasn't emotionally prepared for this.
WWE needs to be more sensitive to my needs. I'm just saying.


Anyhoo I'm expecting a dressing down from Triple H and some form of a punishment from Stephanie.


----------



## Asenath

On the one hand, I am fangirl-sad that my boys lost the Spartan Pennies. On the other, I am glad that since the WWE has bothered to give a fuck and develop a reasonably strong tag team division, that the belts are out there to be circulated. I don't expect the Rhodes brothers to hold on to the belts that long, TBQH - and then the Usos and PTP and Los Matadores and all 'em can have their day in the sun.

At this point, the Shield is beyond belts. They're booked more consistently when they have personal animosities and not title fights. Also, it's time for them to swerve on the Corporation.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hurt The Shield? Who cares! It's about MY feelings, damn it. I wasn't emotionally prepared for this.
> WWE needs to be more sensitive to my needs. I'm just saying.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo I'm expecting a dressing down from Triple H and some form of a punishment from Stephanie.


My apologies, I never meant to upset you.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Omg that match on Raw was great :mark:.They really have the talent to look great while they are losing. That spear was a thing of beauty :mark: I'm happy that they lost the belts to the Rhodes family, I really hope they will get booked better now. But I don't want them to break up because of it, I love them as a stable and I know that one day they will have to break up, but they just look so good together.









It's those little moments that makes everything special...


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Shield is probably the most entertaining team I've seen in a while. Plus they had an excellent match yesterday. And I hope they have success as single wrestlers.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Eulonzo said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these are fine with me. :ambrose


DB/Punk vs. Ambrose for either title would be an awesome match. Or even a triple threat. Doesn't matter, Era of Ambrose shall come.


----------



## Deptford

afraid that Rollins and Reigns got to shed their titles first while Ambrose may get held down by his, especially in PPV matches. 
When he won the singles belt I was happy because it seemed like it would be better for him but now (obv) the US title is still probably more of a curse than a blessing. 

bu-bu-but Ambrose is really the best WWE!


----------



## bjnelson19705

I would love a tournament for a shot at Ambrose for the US Title. Would love Tyson Kidd to be in it.


----------



## RFalcao

the first member being world champion in wwe will be seth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JD=JohnDorian said:


> My apologies, I never meant to upset you.


It's okay, you didn't mean to 


Dean Ambrose's dimples everybody







































We will never forget!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's okay, you didn't mean to
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose's dimples everybody












Accurate description of Ambrose :lol especially in that gif


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Accurate description of Ambrose :lol especially in that gif


The Rock agrees.


----------



## Eulonzo

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's right, show these bitches how it's done


No matter how many times they've done that spot, it still looks so awesome. :mark:

Roman Reigns just keeps getting better & better. Loved how he wasn't scared of Big Show.


----------



## Luces

I haven't been able to watch Raw yet, but I'll just take those smiley photos and save them for later.


----------



## Eulonzo

I MARKED OUT HARD. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> I MARKED OUT HARD. :mark:


*sighhhh* THIS is why I love wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo

Seth just didn't give a FUCK when he did that. :datass

I really need to watch that whole match asap. That was a great match.


----------



## Screwball

Goddamn, Reigns was so impressive and stinks of stardom.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

When was that spear? Around the 11pm mark right? Yea, I screamed YES!!!!!! when it happened. I did not give one flying fuck if I woke up the whole house. And that Rollins spot with Cody? Yea, I screamed YES!!!! when that happened too. Not much gets me that excited when watching wrestling anymore. The Shield does it to me every. single. time. And I'm glad that they are getting the recognition that they deserve. Every match they put on not a bad thing can be said about any of their in ring skills.

And that shit talk by Roman about the chair? Oh that was awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> When was that spear? Around the 11pm mark right? Yea, I screamed YES!!!!!! when it happened. I did not give one flying fuck if I woke up the whole house. And that Rollins spot with Cody? Yea, I screamed YES!!!! when that happened too. Not much gets me that excited when watching wrestling anymore. The Shield does it to me every. single. time. And I'm glad that they are getting the recognition that they deserve. Every match they put on not a bad thing can be said about any of their in ring skills.
> 
> And that shit talk by Roman about the chair? Oh that was awesome.


I loved it despite the outcome. I also liked that Dean had actually little interference in the match. It really allowed Seth and Roman to shine. Honestly it made the Shield and The Rhodes Brothers look vastly superior to any other tag team on the roster. I think they have great chemistry and the four of them work well together in executing a match. These three guys are the future, just watch.

@ Tobit, yes Reigns practically reeks of stardom. Plus offstage he gives great interviews. Let's be honest, his face can sell merchandise.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ladies (and some gents) I'm sorry to do this to you but


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies (and some gents) I'm sorry to do this to you but


It's okay, I forgive you.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies (and some gents) I'm sorry to do this to you but


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine




----------



## SubZero3:16

BarneyArmy said:


>


The ref looks legit scared :lol



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


That boy ain't saying nothing but the truth.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies (and some gents) I'm sorry to do this to you but


That made me feel so much better. Damn!!! Ambrose with that swag..


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


He wears the fanny pack like it's a bolt from freaking Zeus...or something.

One of my favorite promos. What a silly man.


----------



## SerapisLiber

SubZero3:16 said:


> @ Tobit, yes Reigns practically reeks of stardom. Plus offstage he gives great interviews. Let's be honest, his face can sell merchandise.


He's got that very rare combo of dashing good looks (no **** ...well, maybe a little) yet still masculine and intimidating, and fearsome when angry.

A lot of pretty boys suffer from being too androgynous and not being believable when they make the 'meanface'. They just look goofy, almost like a child or a puppy attempting to be intimidating.

Reigns luckily lacks that.


----------



## CripplerXFace

SerapisLiber said:


> He's got that very rare combo of dashing good looks (no **** ...well, maybe a little) yet still masculine and intimidating, and fearsome when angry.
> 
> A lot of pretty boys suffer from being too *androgynous* and not being believable when they make the 'meanface'. They just look goofy, almost like a child or a puppy attempting to be intimidating.
> 
> Reigns luckily lacks that.


Not gonna lie, I had to look that word up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SerapisLiber said:


> He's got that very rare combo of dashing good looks (no **** ...well, maybe a little) yet still masculine and intimidating, and fearsome when angry.
> 
> A lot of pretty boys suffer from being too androgynous and not being believable when they make the 'meanface'. They just look goofy, almost like a child or a puppy attempting to be intimidating.
> 
> Reigns luckily lacks that.



I completely agree with everything you just said. He has a face that can work as a hero or a villian. He looks like the sort of guy you would cast for the lead role of a Rambo movie.

Hero









Villain


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Mixed feelings for me.As a fan of Goldust from AE and as a fan of Cody since his debut,I can't be more happy to see them shine in such high-light.

However,as a Shield fan,it just feels two bad that Reigns/Rollins are no more tag champs.


Anyway,lets see if they regain the tag gold soon or not?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bummed that Shield lost but hopefully they have bigger and better things planned for them.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Enjoy! LOL
http://youtu.be/tS_My2VcQJQ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Enjoy! LOL
> http://youtu.be/tS_My2VcQJQ


I LOVE that promo. It's really well thought out. It also makes me weak in the knees when he says "and that feels sooo good" at the end. *ahem*


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I completely agree with everything you just said. He has a face that can work as a hero or a villian. He looks like the sort of guy you would cast for the lead role of a Rambo movie.
> 
> Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villain


That hero gif...
That luckily well-places bang across his face...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Enjoy! LOL
> http://youtu.be/tS_My2VcQJQ
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I loved it :mark: this guy just oozes greatness


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> I LOVE that promo. It's really well thought out. It also makes me weak in the knees when he says "and that feels sooo good" at the end. *ahem*


Lol yeah around 58 seconds he makes theys moaning sounds too LOL


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol yeah around 58 seconds he makes theys moaning sounds too LOL


I wasn't going to mention that part because it might be considered inappropriate.  Must've been a very big itch.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> I wasn't going to mention that part because it might be considered inappropriate.  Must've been a very big itch.


A very satisfying itch LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roz85

Eulonzo said:


> I MARKED OUT HARD. :mark:


Loved this. :mark:



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> When was that spear? Around the 11pm mark right? Yea, I screamed YES!!!!!! when it happened. I did not give one flying fuck if I woke up the whole house. And that Rollins spot with Cody? Yea, I screamed YES!!!! when that happened too. Not much gets me that excited when watching wrestling anymore. The Shield does it to me every. single. time. And I'm glad that they are getting the recognition that they deserve. Every match they put on not a bad thing can be said about any of their in ring skills.
> 
> And that shit talk by Roman about the chair? Oh that was awesome.


This, this and more this. I lost my passion for wrestling a couple of years ago but wow these guys have me looking forward to RAW about as much as when I was a kid watching the Attitude Era... hats off to them. :mark:



SubZero3:16 said:


> I completely agree with everything you just said. He has a face that can work as a hero or a villian. He looks like the sort of guy you would cast for the lead role of a Rambo movie.
> 
> Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villain


He is so going to star in a WWE movie within a year or two.


----------



## tbp82

When Roman Reigns gets his chance as a singles star what look do you think would work for him. Something like the what Kevin Nash wears or would you like to see something more like his FCW/NXT look which was just basic trunks or maybe something different like long tights like edge or the singlet like Ryback/RVD?


----------



## ABrown

Tobit said:


> Goddamn, Reigns was so impressive and stinks of stardom.


Agreed. He's the best member of the shield imo. Like I already said itt, when Shield finally does split, I'd love him to be the leader of a badass samoan stable with the usos.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Eulonzo said:


> I MARKED OUT HARD. :mark:


DAT IMPACT, had visions of the sickening powerbomb Sheamus gave Jamie Noble


----------



## roz85

SubZero3:16 said:


>


i get kind of hypnotized looking at this. must break free from dat swag... :datass


----------



## NeyNey

Reigns looked absolutely fantastic on RAW. :clap 
Holy shit, fuck _'still green'_ and all that crap. *spits in the ring* :clap


Spoiler:  















DEANS FACE WHILE HE WAS FIGURING OUT WHY THE CROWD WAS LOSING THEIR SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:











THAT LITTLE TOUCH OF DESPERATION ON HIS FACE :mark: :mark: :mark:










:banderas:banderas:banderas

DAT SELL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Believe and you shall be saved.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

NeyNey said:


> Reigns looked absolutely fantastic on RAW. :clap
> Holy shit, fuck _'still green'_ and all that crap. *spits in the ring* :clap
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEANS FACE WHILE HE WAS FIGURING OUT WHY THE CROWD WAS LOSING THEIR SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LITTLE TOUCH OF DESPERATION ON HIS FACE :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas
> 
> DAT SELL



:rose1:clap


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> When Roman Reigns gets his chance as a singles star what look do you think would work for him. Something like the what Kevin Nash wears or would you like to see something more like his FCW/NXT look which was just basic trunks or maybe something different like long tights like edge or the singlet like Ryback/RVD?


He will probably be in trunk, like all main eventers are, and trim his hair a little. Wrestler in tights is the new jobber


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Reigns looked absolutely fantastic on RAW. :clap
> Holy shit, fuck _'still green'_ and all that crap. *spits in the ring* :clap
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEANS FACE WHILE HE WAS FIGURING OUT WHY THE CROWD WAS LOSING THEIR SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LITTLE TOUCH OF DESPERATION ON HIS FACE :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas
> 
> DAT SELL



GOAT post once again NeyNey 

:lol:cheer:clap:

Seriously always choose some bang on gifs


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies (and some gents) I'm sorry to do this to you but


Call the police. Go call the governor. Go call the coast guard, because this man has ruptured the floodgates beyond repair.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> When Roman Reigns gets his chance as a singles star what look do you think would work for him. Something like the what Kevin Nash wears or would you like to see something more like his FCW/NXT look which was just basic trunks or maybe something different like long tights like edge or the singlet like Ryback/RVD?


Trunks. The less clothes the better.: Besides he has that whole Conan the Barbarian thing going on, trunks just fit his image better.




TehJerichoFan said:


> Call the police. Go call the governor. Go call the coast guard, because this man has ruptured the floodgates beyond repair.


You and your gifs :lmao :lmao


----------



## Telos

Anyone else notice the new Hounds of Justice logo on the titantron? It looked freaking awesome! :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Anyone else notice the new Hounds of Justice logo on the titantron? It looked freaking awesome! :mark:



Yeah, and I have to agree it did look pretty freaking awesome


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Yay Ninja Rollins is back yaaaay :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Jimshine

I wonder what some of the more salty vets backstage thought of Roman Reigns spitting like that on the canvas. 

I personally don't have a problem with it, but can you name the last time a wrestler spat like that, like they were on a football pitch?


----------



## THANOS

Here's a present for you guys/gals. 






Dat damn Spear and get-up taunt :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yay Ninja Rollins is back yaaaay :cheer:cheer:cheer



They look f'n pissed! Me likey!


----------



## roz85

i totally forgot to mention seth doing the goldust taunt again this monday... :mark:



THANOS said:


> Here's a present for you guys/gals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat damn Spear and get-up taunt :mark: :mark: :mark:


lol @ the totinos replay... everything else rocked though


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Reigns looked absolutely fantastic on RAW. :clap
> Holy shit, fuck _'still green'_ and all that crap. *spits in the ring* :clap
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEANS FACE WHILE HE WAS FIGURING OUT WHY THE CROWD WAS LOSING THEIR SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LITTLE TOUCH OF DESPERATION ON HIS FACE :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas
> 
> DAT SELL


Oh my god that angle was so well-shot by the camera guys. Reigns definitely is amazing, but Ambrose is still my favorite of the three. He knows how to convey a character and psychology the most out of the three IMO. I love his selling too. It's borderline silly the way he does it, but it isn't too over-exaggerated. I will give it to Rollins that he knows how to do the most realistic selling and spots.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

They were generous with that hairline......



still would, though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Amber B said:


> They were generous with that hairline......
> 
> 
> 
> still would, though.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

This post alone could heal the world with laughter!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So which guy do you think is most likely to join another stable, after leaving The Shield (either joining a pre-existing one or creating one) ?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> They were generous with that hairline......
> 
> 
> 
> still would, though.


Is his hairline that bad? LOL?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So which guy do you think is most likely to join another stable, after leaving The Shield (either joining a pre-existing one or creating one) ?


None. I can't see it at all and wouldn't want to see it.



BaBy FireFly said:


> Is his hairline that bad? LOL?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


From FCW to now, yeah.


----------



## DarkSide256

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So which guy do you think is most likely to join another stable, after leaving The Shield (either joining a pre-existing one or creating one) ?


Definitely Ambrose, he has that cult leader quality that Punk had.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> None. I can't see it at all and wouldn't want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> From FCW to now, yeah.


I will have to look back at his fcw stuff... my phone trying to get me in trouble it put stiff lol


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is his hairline that bad? LOL?


He's always had a high hairline, but yeah it is receding a bit. I don't care though. It happens.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> He's always had a high hairline, but yeah it is receding a bit. I don't care though. It happens.


Yep nothing he can do about it really except keepin' on goin with the flow. I'd say his current slicked back style still works despite his hairline and when his bangs are down like in that one pic then it's like it isn't even a thing anymore. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly




----------



## -XERO-

>


*BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!*

Okay, I'm done.

*leaves thread*


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> Yep nothing he can do about it really except keepin' on goin with the flow. I'd say his current slicked back style still works despite his hairline and when his bangs are down like in that one pic then it's like it isn't even a thing anymore. :lol


I'm pretty sure that's why he generally keeps his hair on the shaggy side. I agree that the slicked back works, at least for now, mainly because when they do go on their separate ways, he can change up his look a bit.



BaBy FireFly said:


>


Girl, I'm on my lunch break now about to go back to work and you have to go putting these obscene tongue photos on here? Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why he generally keeps his hair on the shaggy side. I agree that the slicked back works, at least for now, mainly because when they do go on their separate ways, he can change up his look a bit.


I kinda don't want him to, but whatevs. I adapted when Taker finally just said fuck it and got rid of the long hair. I still don't like it, but I won't mark for him any less. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why he generally keeps his hair on the shaggy side. I agree that the slicked back works, at least for now, mainly because when they do go on their separate ways, he can change up his look a bit.
> 
> 
> Girl, I'm on my lunch break now about to go back to work and you have to go putting these obscene tongue photos on here? Are you trying to kill me?


Lmao sorry


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd

BaBy FireFly said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Both guys look pretty bad ass here.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What's the deal with Ziggler having shaggy hair and a stubble as a face but being clean shaved and neatly combed hair as a heel?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Clem said:


> Both guys look pretty bad ass here.


I agree!


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose vs Ziggler on Main Event was great. this is why i love Ambrose so much.


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> I kinda don't want him to, but whatevs. I adapted when Taker finally just said fuck it and got rid of the long hair. I still don't like it, but I won't mark for him any less. :lol


I like his crazy wherever it feels like going hair. It's kinds like Dolph's after a match where it's all over the place. I was a bit surprised when he started slicking it just cause it was different from what I was used to. When Punker did it, I felt the same way at first. Now if he just shaved it like Taker, that'd take me much longer to get used to, but at least for Taker, I think it was time. It was probably getting annoying to deal with in real life.

As long as he doesn't grow it out long and dye it fuchsia again, I'll be fine.


----------



## SubZero3:16

From Main Event



















Does anyone get the feeling even though it hasn't been acknowledged by the WWE, that the US title is currently held in higher esteem than the IC title? Because booking wise the iC Champion is made to look like a chump while the US Champion comes off as a legitimate badass.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I love how he can't quite keep a straight face while saying that. He's usually good about that, but he starts smiling at the end. Was Dolph doing something weird in the ring, I wonder? I haven't seen the match yet.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Luces said:


> I love how he can't quite keep a straight face while saying that. He's usually good about that, but he starts smiling at the end. Was Dolph doing something weird in the ring, I wonder? I haven't seen the match yet.


I just saw the match, I don't think Dolph was doing anything unusual. First time in months that I watched a match on main event all because of Ambrose, god I'm obsessed with this guy... Anyway I think it was a good match, but I felt like his previous matches where a lot better. Oh well I can understand that you won't try your best, when you have to perform on a show where the Great Khali is the main event fpalm.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Quoth the Raven said:


> What's the deal with Ziggler having shaggy hair and a stubble as a face but being clean shaved and neatly combed hair as a heel?


He's an underdog, he's supposed to look scraggly and unkempt. He's just following Bryan's model, I guess. 

Also, hate to be the party pooper bringing the thread back to storyline discussion and whatnot, but how far along do you guys think the Shield will go before the separation? This current scenario is one we already predicted, with possible tension arising over the lost titles, etc., so I say another month or so, especially with Vince wanting a face champion/s.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

My only annoyance with main event was too many attempted pin falls.

Ambrose with those GOAT expressions :lmao can never get enough of them/him


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I don't see them splitting up any time soon, for my own sanity,and also for the fact that they keep bringing out new items for them in the wwe shop, as recent as Tuesday with the hoodie, etc. I don't see them investing money in creating new merchandise for them if they're just going to break them up in the near future. 

Also, The Shield was nice and tight(yum) before they all had titles and they will continue to be nice and tight (yum) after not having titles.


----------



## Nimbus

They are already jobing on smackdown and main event, such a shame because they had a lot of potential.


----------



## Mr. I

Nimbus said:


> They are already jobing on smackdown and main event, such a shame because they had a lot of potential.


Dean Ambrose won his match on Main Event, clean, and they lost on Smackdown to the top face who is challenging for the WWE title at the next PPV, in the main event of the show. That isn't jobbing.


----------



## Deptford

The fact that WWE released Roman Reigns entrance and finisher before the other two shows who they're putting their stock in. He even has a kind of prolonged entrance while I bet Rollins and Ambrose both have jobber entrances without as much expression as Reigns. Same goes for his finisher. 

I think reading into their games is really telling about who they think highly of atm.


----------



## NeyNey

Loved Ambrose vs. Ziggler on MainEvent and loved the near falls. :clap
Oh dat Crowd really thought Zigg could win this a few times, how silly. :bateman

Also Miz seemed to mark a little bit for Ambrose on commentary. 

His hairline is fine, not even justifying a 'still' before 'would' as if it's a negative thing. 
It's fucking awesome, he can change his look from a 20 year old guy to a 40 year old Dilf. 
I also think he will go back to his none slicked-back look once he's on his own. 
CAN'T WAIT! :mark:


----------



## jamal.

Deptford said:


> The fact that WWE released Roman Reigns entrance and finisher before the other two shows who they're putting their stock in. He even has a kind of prolonged entrance while I bet Rollins and Ambrose both have jobber entrances without as much expression as Reigns. Same goes for his finisher.
> 
> I think reading into their games is really telling about who they think highly of atm.


Roman Reigns got pinned by an Uso...


----------



## Luces

NeyNey said:


> It's fucking awesome, he can change his look from a 20 year old guy to a 40 year old Dilf. I also think he will go back to his none slicked-back look once he's on his own.
> CAN'T WAIT! :mark:


Haha, Dilf. That's such a stupid term, but I know what you mean. I'm weirdly excited about the guys coming in who are roughly my age(28) because it's like I can "watch them age with me", as dumb as that sounds. Also, I'm glad I'm not the only one looking forward to the probable return of the crazy hair.


Sidebar on the throwaway comment on them "jobbing". I always get irked when people label losing a few times, even in a row, as jobbing. If they lose multiple times in a row to 3MB, we'll talk, but losing to some of the top dudes here and there...not bloody jobbing. -.-


----------



## Mr. I

Deptford said:


> The fact that WWE released Roman Reigns entrance and finisher before the other two shows who they're putting their stock in. He even has a kind of prolonged entrance while I bet Rollins and Ambrose both have jobber entrances without as much expression as Reigns. Same goes for his finisher.
> 
> I think reading into their games is really telling about who they think highly of atm.


Ambrose had his entrance in WWE 13, before he even debuted. It was his FCW entrance.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ithil said:


> Ambrose had his entrance in WWE 13, before he even debuted. It was his FCW entrance.


^^^^THIS!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Loved Ambrose vs. Ziggler on MainEvent and loved the near falls. :clap
> Oh dat Crowd really thought Zigg could win this a few times, how silly. :bateman
> 
> Also Miz seemed to mark a little bit for Ambrose on commentary.
> 
> His hairline is fine, not even justifying a 'still' before 'would' as if it's a negative thing.
> It's fucking awesome, he can change his look from a 20 year old guy to a 40 year old Dilf.
> I also think he will go back to his none slicked-back look once he's on his own.
> CAN'T WAIT! :mark:


Lmfao dilf...ney ney you just gave me life! LOL


----------



## Luces

Ithil said:


> Ambrose had his entrance in WWE 13, before he even debuted. It was his FCW entrance.


Oooh, I want to see that now. I never really played the WWE 13 game, although I keep telling myself I should grab it used or something. I played it briefly when I friend brought it over, but spent most of the time trying to make a character and then when I actually played, I couldn't get any moves off. ^^()


----------



## Amber B

Deptford said:


> The fact that WWE released Roman Reigns entrance and finisher before the other two shows who they're putting their stock in. He even has a kind of prolonged entrance while I bet Rollins and Ambrose both have jobber entrances without as much expression as Reigns. Same goes for his finisher.
> 
> I think reading into their games is really telling about who they think highly of atm.


I think you're reading into it too much.
They released Justin Gabriel's entrance today. Does that mean he's higher on the totem pole than Ambrose? Rollins' was also released today, if his entrance was the first of the three we saw, would anyone say that they have more stock in him than the other two?


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


>


i saw this last night on main event and had to capture it with my phone. that's the face he gave the ref when he asked him if he was ok. classic!


----------



## Telos

Luces said:


> Oooh, I want to see that now. I never really played the WWE 13 game, although I keep telling myself I should grab it used or something. I played it briefly when I friend brought it over, but spent most of the time trying to make a character and then when I actually played, I couldn't get any moves off. ^^()












I could've sworn there was another match that more accurately depicted Ambrose's preset entrance on WWE 13 but I forget which it is.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Hell of a Championship match (Ambrose vs. Ziggler) on Main Event and I NEVER watch Main Event.


----------



## Luces

Telos said:


> I could've sworn there was another match that more accurately depicted Ambrose's preset entrance on WWE 13 but I forget which it is.


Thank you very much! It's kinda hard to get his FCW entrance just right because it was always just different enough. It'd be cool if they could program the game in a way where his entrance was different each time. 

Rollins' FCW entrance would probably be the coolest in the game, though, with his crazy mosh pit Leatherface swinging around the chainsaw dance.


----------



## Telos

Luces said:


> Thank you very much! It's kinda hard to get his FCW entrance just right because it was always just different enough. It'd be cool if they could program the game in a way where his entrance was different each time.
> 
> Rollins' FCW entrance would probably be the coolest in the game, though, with his crazy mosh pit Leatherface swinging around the chainsaw dance.


I found Rollins' mosh dance to be hilarious, it was cool when he swung his belt around though.


----------



## Luces

Telos said:


> I found Rollins' mosh dance to be hilarious, it was cool when he swung his belt around though.


I would laugh when he'd throw the spin kick in there. I liked it was it was certainly different from everyone else and I think it worked for him. Also, it let his hair go all crazy.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

People talking about the releases of entrances etc for the game, the fact that they have yet to release Ambrose's speaks more than anything. Like they kinda know that people want to see his the most. Either way, its just a game, so doesn't really mean anything. Rollins' was freakishly great though. 

As for Dean's selling on Main Event... Absolute GOAT :lol 
When he was "fading" during the sleeper hold I was laughing way too hard. He's just so damn good aha! 
Such a derp.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such a derp.


This made me laugh more than it probably should have. :lol: I hope to see a sign of that in the audience someday.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Luces said:


> This made me laugh more than it probably should have. :lol: I hope to see a sign of that in the audience someday.



I'll take it when I go in Nov. Look out for Ambrose = derp. Or something along those lines.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'll take it when I go in Nov. Look out for Ambrose = derp. Or something along those lines.


Hehe, I'll keep my eyes peeled!  I want to make some signs for Survivor Series, but my husband and I are in the upper part of the lower deck (floor seats quadrupled in price from NoC last year. I nearly did a spit take) so I don't know if they'd be visible on camera. I wanted to make a "Happy Birthday Shield" sign or something along those lines. ^^()


----------



## roz85

From now on because of this thread, DILF = Derp I'd Like To F...


Saw Main Event last night, decent match. Looking forward to the Shield match tonight.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

roz85 said:


> From now on because of this thread, *DILF = Derp I'd Like To F*...
> 
> 
> Saw Main Event last night, decent match. Looking forward to the Shield match tonight.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

As for tonight's SD.... Managed to catch it early by watching it on the internet and its _gooooood_ :mark: 

Lets just say pissed off Shield are pissed off :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Just watched Smackdown, I LOVE PISSED OFF SHIELD!!!! SO much G.O.A.T.ness all around in that main event. I think pissed off Shield is my favorite. Even though this same match was on last week on RAW, it was still so epic and still an all around great match. Keep it up boys, you will be going far!


----------



## TSE

*I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

All three guys have immense potential. 

Roman Reigns really reminds me of a cross between The Rock and Goldberg. Silent charisma, great look, but still pretty green in the ring. Could definitely see him being the future face of the WWE.

Dean Ambrose really reminds me of a cross between Jake the Snake and Roddy Pipper. Sadistic promo skills like Jake. Has shown he has a sassy side like Piper. Alright ring skills, but still entertaining in the ring. Could definitely see him as an uppercard heel. I can't see him as a face.

Seth Rollins is what gets me. He is definitely the oddcard, which isn't necessarily bad. He could possibly forge in a new way to look at a WWE main eventer, similar to CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have. I have nothing to really compare him to. He is somewhat of a small guy, but is probably the best of three in the ring. Has a unique look similar to Punk. Definitely the best in the ring right now out of the three.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> From Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone get the feeling even though it hasn't been acknowledged by the WWE, that the US title is currently held in higher esteem than the IC title? Because booking wise the iC Champion is made to look like a chump while the US Champion comes off as a legitimate badass.


The wrestler has a lot more control over what they do with their belt in all honesty. Based on all that I've read and seen in interviews, the ones that are being pushed (and have made good with the bigs) have been known to have had the ear of Vince directly and have been allowed to talk to him about what they want to do with the belt. 

AJ recently confirmed this in an interview where she said something about Vince giving her an opportunity to directly talk to him about why she didn't want to be on the Total Divas show and he ran with her explanation. 

Everything I've known about the WWE has indicated to me that creative is a very combined effort and not _as_ Machiavellian as is made out to be. It is for some, but not for all. You just have to know the right people and have enough charisma to get what you want.


----------



## THANOS

Surprise 





:mark: that headlock driver :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

Dean Ambrose had been a bless for the US Title, people must agree with that. I'd like to say the same about Rollins&Reigns for the TT Titles, but their reign came after that awesome THN reign, so they just maintained at that lvl


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> The wrestler has a lot more control over what they do with their belt in all honesty. Based on all that I've read and seen in interviews, the ones that are being pushed (and have made good with the bigs) have been known to have had the ear of Vince directly and have been allowed to talk to him about what they want to do with the belt.
> 
> AJ recently confirmed this in an interview where she said something about Vince giving her an opportunity to directly talk to him about why she didn't want to be on the Total Divas show and he ran with her explanation.
> 
> Everything I've known about the WWE has indicated to me that creative is a very combined effort and not _as_ Machiavellian as is made out to be. It is for some, but not for all. You just have to know the right people and have enough charisma to get what you want.


Yeah from what I can tell it's a very cutthroat business. It's too bad that talent isn't good enough, but them's the breaks.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

GO home Dean, you're drunk.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

I can see Reigns continuing as a great heel.... When no-sold a move and did that primal yell/Flex thing in te tag championship match... Damn, that was believeable.


----------



## roz85

THANOS said:


> Surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: that headlock driver :mark:


i wish they had included his facial expressions... not really the same without them. but i know it would have blown the budget


----------



## volunteer75

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Me neither, I just hope they get used properly. All 3 could make it to the main event in my opinion. Ambrose might make it sooner, he has the ring and sick mic skills.


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> GO home Dean, you're drunk.


Yeah see, Rollins and Reigns both look better than him on here.

Maybe I'm just reading into it too much but uggggg I WANT AN AMBROSE PUSH NOW


----------



## NeyNey

Can't wait to see Smack Down. Fuck


----------



## jamal.

That regal stretch though :whew:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

jamal. said:


> That regal stretch though :whew:


I KNOW! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luces

jamal. said:


> That regal stretch though :whew:


That was the best part.  Wasn't expecting it, so I had a big ol' smile when I saw it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

NeyNey said:


> Can't wait to see Smack Down. Fuck













you might need these to *ahem* clean yourself up before,during, afterwards...whenever.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> you might need these to *ahem* clean yourself up before,during, afterwards...whenever.


One box ain't enough lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I liked the fact that on Smackdown this week The Shield looked angry and upset that they had lost the tag titles, when they were walking through the crowd they looked like they meant business.


----------



## heelguy95

What the fuck are you people going on about needing tissues after watching Smackdown? Did I miss something when I watched it(early)? The only thing different about the match compared to other matches is that you can clearly tell they are upset and mad. The match on Main event was a lot better.

And as for Dean Ambrose's WWE 2K14 entrance, it isn't that good. No facial animations at all, his face literally doesn't even change state. I would prefer a little more of a "unstable/drunken" walk to add that psychotic kick to it, but you can't always get what you want. They made his finishing move look good, and on top of that, he has also got the midnight special.


----------



## Eulonzo

roz85 said:


> i wish they had included his facial expressions... not really the same without them. but i know it would have blown the budget


Barely any of them in the game have that much facial expressions anyway.


----------



## Eulonzo

Reaper Jones said:


> The wrestler has a lot more control over what they do with their belt in all honesty. Based on all that I've read and seen in interviews, the ones that are being pushed (and have made good with the bigs) have been known to have had the ear of Vince directly and have been allowed to talk to him about what they want to do with the belt.
> 
> *AJ recently confirmed this in an interview where she said something about Vince giving her an opportunity to directly talk to him about why she didn't want to be on the Total Divas show and he ran with her explanation. *
> 
> Everything I've known about the WWE has indicated to me that creative is a very combined effort and not _as_ Machiavellian as is made out to be. It is for some, but not for all. You just have to know the right people and have enough charisma to get what you want.


What was her explanation?

I think I know what it is, but just wondering.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Maybe its hard or expensive to create too many facial expressions.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

Eulonzo said:


> What was her explanation?
> 
> I think I know what it is, but just wondering.


Didn't specify, but it's fairly obvious that she's here to wrestle and be in the ring. Here's the excerpt from the interview. You can conjecture the rest:



> As a person, I couldn't do it. The whole story is, they asked me to be on it and I told them no. And it was kind of received the wrong way. I was upset about it and there was a lot of friction between myself and the people who kind of wanted me to jump on board with this show.
> 
> It's not who I am. I don't think it helps with what I've done so far either. It may be great for the girls who are kind of spokeswoman kind of women. That's not my world.
> 
> But me not jumping on board was kind of perceived the wrong way. I think Vince likes people who are really brave and quirky and like to take risks and stir the pot sometimes. And he was like "OK. She doesn't want to be on it? Let her tell us all why."
> 
> No one really knew what I was going to say. So, that's how that happened.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1800198-wwe-star-aj-lee-exclusive-her-tattoo-total-divas-heat-and-shooting-on-lawler


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, had a feeling it was because she just doesn't want her personal life out there, which is perfectly understandable.

Anyways, on topic: The Shield did GREAT, as usual, on SmackDown. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wouldn't know. I had to work tonight.


----------



## The Enforcer

Loved the match tonight. I know we've seen them take on Danielson a million times already but they're always entertaining together. Then you throw in a white hot team of Goldust and Cody and it's really something to see. Each member of the Shield has become so good at selling, particularly Rollins, that they make everything done to them look brutal.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Can somebody post a gif of Rollins powerbombing Cody onto Goldust? That was sweet :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Can somebody post a gif of Rollins powerbombing Cody onto Goldust? That was sweet :mark:


This okay?











Edit: just wanted to post one of my favourite parts from the match yesterday. I don't know why it was really considering it's not even that epic of a moment. It just looked kinda funny to me for some reason :lol


----------



## Mr. I

Reaper Jones said:


> Didn't specify, but it's fairly obvious that she's here to wrestle and be in the ring. Here's the excerpt from the interview. You can conjecture the rest:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1800198-wwe-star-aj-lee-exclusive-her-tattoo-total-divas-heat-and-shooting-on-lawler


I would assume she will be fine with making some guest appearances on the show, given her story on RAW will probably be a part of season 2 of Total Divas, but she doesn't want her personal life turned into a TV show, which is understandable.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The match on SD! was usual Shield quality - fuckin' great. Gotta love the Shield.


----------



## TeriAdele

Another problem with Ambrose's entrance in 2K14 is they have him announced as 215 lbs however I do like the fact that they put in the way Ambrose jumps the barricade.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> This okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just wanted to post one of my favourite parts from the match yesterday. I don't know why it was really considering it's not even that epic of a moment. It just looked kinda funny to me for some reason :lol




:mark: :mark: :mark: Thanks :clap


----------



## Eulonzo

Quoth the Raven said:


> Can somebody post a gif of Rollins powerbombing Cody onto Goldust? That was sweet :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eulonzo said:


>


Thanks mate (Y) Always love when he does that.


----------



## Eulonzo

He needs to do the powerbomb onto the corner of the ring more, imo. :mark:

Rollins is so damn good. Hell, all 3 of them are damn good, which is no news to any of you.


----------



## Deptford

damn I feel like an idiot for not tuning into smackdown (as usual though) to see the tag title match!

I don't think the Rhodes brothers will keep them for long and now that they're off of the Shield it's really obvious how much they elevated them and kind of became synonymous with the penny belts. Great fucking job to elevate probably the most worthless titles that were floating around and be good enough to have a whole division built up and bettered just to be good enough to believably face them.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Eulonzo said:


> He needs to do the powerbomb onto the corner of the ring more, imo. :mark:
> 
> Rollins is so damn good. Hell, all 3 of them are damn good, which is no news to any of you.


These powerbomb spots are awesome for Rollins, he can mix it up from time to time. He's not just a high-flyer, he can use some serious power moves. Solidifying that idea in the minds of the fans will add more dimension to him in the badass department, especially as he is usually the fall guy for the group more often than not.


----------



## Eulonzo

D-Bry is Fly said:


> These powerbomb spots are awesome for Rollins, he can mix it up from time to time. He's not just a high-flyer, he can use some serious power moves. Solidifying that idea in the minds of the fans will add more dimension to him in the badass department, especially as he is usually the fall guy for the group more often than not.


Agreed.

Reminds me of Shelton Benjamin for some odd reason. Shelton would sometimes do some power moves. I remember he did a sunset flip-powerbomb on RVD at Backlash 2006. :datass

Love when small-ish guys do that stuff. It makes their ring-style and move-set more diverse and interesting.


----------



## Luces

The move of his that I'd like to see more often is that sort of DDT into the second turnbuckle. I don't know why, but I always thought it was cool when he used it in FCW and I've liked it the one or two times he's used it in the last year. I do enjoy the corner powerbomb, though. He's a very versatile wrestler.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Such an educational video. Recommend this to those of you who want to work on those grapple holds :lmao


----------



## THANOS

Luces said:


> The move of his that I'd like to see more often is that sort of DDT into the second turnbuckle. I don't know why, but I always thought it was cool when he used it in FCW and I've liked it the one or two times he's used it in the last year. I do enjoy the corner powerbomb, though. He's a very versatile wrestler.


You mean this?

7:21 onward


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sorry to interrupt but I just need to say that The Shield is one of the GOAT stables to put on the most GOAT matches ever in a single year. GOATs gonna GOAT.


----------



## Luces

THANOS said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 7:21 onward


Yes! Very much so! I also like how he "yaah!"s when he does it sometimes. ^^


----------



## Amber B

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such an educational video. Recommend this to those of you who want to work on those grapple holds :lmao


Ah when Square Jaw McGraw was still kinda/somewhat attractive. Those were the days. The fuck happened to her?

And this is just more evidence that he's HBK's illegitimate child.
That is one goofy bastard. He always knew how to shine, though.

Custom wrestling videos will always give me the creeps.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such an educational video. Recommend this to those of you who want to work on those grapple holds :lmao


Oh man...this is...special. I'm barely 30 second in and I'm already snickering at his deadpan "a mat classic this will surely be, ref". This is going to be a long one, haha. ^^()


----------



## roz85

Awesome match on Smackdown... Rollins' powerbomb :mark:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Sorry to interrupt but I just need to say that The Shield is one of the GOAT stables to put on the most GOAT matches ever in a single year. GOATs gonna GOAT.


----------



## Coyotex

just watched their match on smackdown and damn....smackdown always has the better matches
i await the day seth springboards off of a fat fan ...once that happens the world will be a better place


----------



## Bushmaster

Ok just watched their match on Smackdown. Seth is greatly under-appreciated, think he is my favorite member of the Shield atm. He has the perfect role in the group.


----------



## DarkSide256

Why are there so many Shield topics tonight? Isn't there a thread for this?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

They'll all end up being the future of this business and all be main eventers.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

I could _maybe_ see the Goldberg in Reigns, but how do you figure he's in any way like The Rock (besides the Samoan family lineage).


----------



## TSE

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*



Emotion Blur said:


> I could _maybe_ see the Goldberg in Reigns, but how do you figure he's in any way like The Rock (besides the Samoan family lineage).


He's got the look of a superstar. He's got the look of a face of a company.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Ambrose- Heel main eventer.

Reigns - Face main eventer.

Rollins- Face upper midcarder.

That's what I am predicting.


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

All I want them to do is help Orton win this title 8 nights from now.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Rollins will be like another Jeff Hardy I think.

Only a good ring worker and not a drug addict.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

hate to break it to you guys but they're already main eventers...don't they main event every Raw and Smackdown?


----------



## ToXXiN

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Ambrose will be a heel main eventer, Rollins will be an upper mid-carder (though hitting the main event at times, similar to Jeff Hardy), and Reigns will be a face main eventer (possibly even heel at some point(s))


----------



## Eulonzo

Can I just saw how BADASS this theme music is? :datass

It's easily the best theme in WWE right now and probably has been since their debut. Just great. Just imagine walking slowly with a smug on your face in your house with this theme on like you're about to jump someone. :lol

If there's anyone who should keep this theme when they break up, it's Ambrose. It fits him.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

what i miss, bring back the 70's early 80's three man tag team championships..remember those? they would be dominate for years with that shit. At this point, its tough to see what gimmicks they'd have once they split though, they'd all have to be repackaged and get time off tv for that, which the WWE can't afford right now.


----------



## UCSM

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Size doesn't matter, capability does. Punk, HBK, Eddie, Beniot, Bryan etc have proved it.

With that being said, Seth is miles ahead of Dean and Roman in terms of in-ring work. He is good on mic too. He is so much capable that I think eventually he will end up as a main-eventer(be it face/heel). 

Remember upper mid carder CM Punk from 2007/2008? Who would have thought that the same guy will be the BEST heel of modern era, will have a 434 days WWE title reign and go toe to toe with guys like Cena in terms of popularity? Once Shield disbands, Seth will be like 2007/8 version of CM Punk and eventually he will break into the main event just because he is damn good in ring.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

I honestly feel that all 3 of them deserve to succeed.


----------



## Eulonzo

Honestly, some of their best moments were with The Undertaker. Having them do that little program with him really legitimized them, not that they weren't already.

You can tell Taker likes all these guys. :mark: The fact that he stayed for a little bit longer to put them over is just awesome. I remember watching this and when their music hit I was like "OH SHIT :mark:", I did not expect that.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such an educational video. Recommend this to those of you who want to work on those grapple holds :lmao


I can't help but crack up every time he says "that's right" hahahaha. Could make a good drinking game lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*

Once they do break up, it would be awesome to see these three guys as each others main rivals. This eras equivalent of rock, hhh, and Austin. 

But they shouldn't be breaking up just yet. I personally think they could have a face run as a group before they split.


----------



## jamal.

Eulonzo said:


> Can I just saw how BADASS this theme music is? :datass
> 
> It's easily the best theme in WWE right now and probably has been since their debut. Just great. Just imagine walking slowly with a smug on your face in your house with this theme on like you're about to jump someone. :lol
> 
> If there's anyone who should keep this theme when they break up, it's Ambrose. It fits him.


The first time they did this entrance/theme at TLC, it was so badass and I was so hyped up lol.


----------



## Crozer

I still can't get over the fact that their first match at TLC '12 is still very, super entertaining. It's my favorite Shield match, ever.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Crozer said:


> I still can't get over the fact that their first match at TLC '12 is still very, super entertaining. It's my favorite Shield match, ever.


Do you know what I love so much about that match (other than it being so damn great), how you just know they took the opportunity of being on that PPV with both hands and went balls to the wall because this is what they want for the rest of/majority of their life. 

Subzero is right they are GOAT


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: I can't wait to see what happens with The Shield*



Eulonzo said:


> I honestly feel that all 3 of them deserve to succeed.


This.

And I don't doubt that they all will. 

Sure it might take one or two of them longer than the others but all three are too talented to be kept down.


----------



## Telos

Eulonzo said:


> Honestly, some of their best moments were with The Undertaker. Having them do that little program with him really legitimized them, not that they weren't already.
> 
> You can tell Taker likes all these guys. :mark: The fact that he stayed for a little bit longer to put them over is just awesome. I remember watching this and when their music hit I was like "OH SHIT :mark:", I did not expect that.


Goosebumps when that music hits. :mark:


----------



## Luces

Eulonzo said:


> Can I just saw how BADASS this theme music is? :datass
> 
> It's easily the best theme in WWE right now and probably has been since their debut. Just great.


I remember a lot of people saying how boring their theme was earlier in the year, that it was "jobber" music, but I've thought it was great since they started using it. Just because a song doesn't have lyrics doesn't mean it's jobber music, yeesh.



> Just imagine walking slowly with a smug on your face in your house with this theme on like you're about to jump someone. :lol:


Comedian Marty DeRosa said a while back on twitter that he used that song to go do his bit once and came through the crowd a la the Shield. He said it was the most badass thing he ever did and he recommended it to everyone, like just show up to work with the song playing. :cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Luces said:


> Comedian Marty DeRosa said a while back on twitter that he used that song to go do his bit once and came through the crowd a la the Shield. He said it was the most badass thing he ever did and he recommended it to everyone, like just show up to work with the song playing. :cool2


:lmao :lmao

I know my brother hums it to himself when he leaves work. Can't say I've gotten that drawn into the stable bad enough just yet. Though I have been tempted to add the music to my gym workout playlist. :cool2


----------



## Eulonzo

Agreed, it really fits their whole schtick and look. Not to mention it's badass, especially if you listen to it while watching their entrance. :mark:

And anyone who thinks it sounds like jobber music is ridiculous; Stone Cold & The Undertaker's themes are one of the most memorable themes ever and they have no lyrics at all - and in advance before anyone goes "Well what about Taker's ABA themes, what about Stone Cold's Disturbed theme?" etc, I'm talking about their most known/popular themes. And there are some other big-name guys (& some semi-big name guys) that had no lyrics in their theme.


----------



## Deptford

A theme doesn't make you, you make the theme. Kind of like what Ambrose said about his belt in that one interview. I think these guys obviously take on that philosophy about everything anyways. 

No matter, I think it's a good theme  

I remember the first time it popped in TLC last year or something. I got goosebumps.


----------



## Eulonzo

Deptford said:


> *A theme doesn't make you, you make the theme. Kind of like what Ambrose said about his belt in that one interview. I think these guys obviously take on that philosophy about everything anyways.*
> 
> No matter, I think it's a good theme
> 
> I remember the first time it popped in TLC last year or something. I got goosebumps.


I know lol.

Agreed, I marked out hard watching their entrance at TLC. :mark:

Also, does Seth Rollins do much interviews? I only see/hear ones from the other two and rarely any of him.


----------



## Deptford

I was just saying that in general lol. Oh Rock is another person who doesn't have lyrics in his music. He just has an opening phrase, like The Shield  

I've never heard a Rollins interview before hmm.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> I was just saying that in general lol. Oh Rock is another person who doesn't have lyrics in his music. He just has an opening phrase, like The Shield
> 
> I've never heard a Rollins interview before hmm.


There are a few Rollins interview kicking around.

Here's one that he did before Summerslam: http://sethrollins.org/2013/08/seth-speaks-with-eloonline/

For those people who said on the thread about his future that his voice was going to let him down or something along those lines (I know some people complain about him being whiny and whatnot) then take a listen to this cos his voice is as deep as a motherf***er :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

He sounds so tired. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Agreed, it really fits their whole schtick and look. Not to mention it's badass, especially if you listen to it while watching their entrance. :mark:
> 
> And anyone who thinks it sounds like jobber music is ridiculous; Stone Cold & The Undertaker's themes are one of the most memorable themes ever and they have no lyrics at all - *and in advance before anyone goes "Well what about Taker's ABA themes,* what about Stone Cold's Disturbed theme?" etc, I'm talking about their most known/popular themes. And there are some other big-name guys (& some semi-big name guys) that had no lyrics in their theme.


I refuse to acknowledge Taker's "Rollin'" theme as something that ever existed. I liked "You're gonna pay" with and without lyrics, though. :lol

Anyway nah the shield's entrance is nowhere near jobber range. It gets me pumped up for what's to come.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I refuse to acknowledge Taker's "Rollin'" theme as something that ever existed. I liked "You're gonna pay" with and without lyrics, though. :lol
> 
> Anyway nah the shield's entrance is nowhere near jobber range. It gets me pumped up for what's to come.


Calahart, you know that I love you but that avatar tho :shocked:

Where's it from?


Btw, The Shield's entrance theme is boss. Haters to the left.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Calahart, you know that I love you but that avatar tho* :shocked:
> 
> Where's it from?
> 
> 
> Btw, The Shield's entrance theme is boss. Haters to the left.


:lmao
That's Grell Sutcliff from an anime called Black Butler. I'm kinda meh on the anime as a whole, but I am a Grell fan. He pretty much personifies fangirls everywhere and his English dubbed accent is hilarious. He actually reminds me a lot of you guys when shield love spreads around. :lol



Spoiler: Incoming Grell






























> "It’s too much, Bassy! I would bear your children if only you’d let me."


----------



## Luces

Calahart said:


> :lmao
> That's Grell Sutcliff from an anime called Black Butler. I'm kinda meh on the anime as a whole, but I am a Grell fan. He pretty much personifies fangirls everywhere and his English dubbed accent is hilarious. He actually reminds me a lot of you guys when shield love spreads around. :lol


Grell is the shit! I love him, but Sebastian is still my favorite because Daisuke Ono's voice is like liquid sex and he banged a nun. That's hardcore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> Grell is the shit! I love him, but Sebastian is still my favorite because Daisuke Ono's voice is like liquid sex and he banged a nun. That's hardcore.


The Japanese voice acting was pretty good, but once I switched over to the english dub I just stood with it. In my opinion it's one of those cases where english dub is lovely to listen to. I like Sebastian for his few and far between funny moments (the nun part caught me way off guard I mean god damn it). Grell all the way for me, though.


----------



## Telos

Calahart said:


> :lmao
> That's Grell Sutcliff from an anime called Black Butler. I'm kinda meh on the anime as a whole, but I am a Grell fan. He pretty much personifies fangirls everywhere and his English dubbed accent is hilarious. He actually reminds me a lot of you guys when shield love spreads around. :lol


That series was a guilty pleasure of mine. It's funny because they also had an Undertaker!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> That series was a guilty pleasure of mine. It's funny because they also had an Undertaker!


Yeah and because of him I can no longer use the undertaker tag when searching up stuff on him with tumblr. :lol Black Butler's Undertaker is silly, but he's much too pretty-boy for the type of character that he is. Then again I always said that it's just one of those animes where everyone is pretty.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I, to this day, can not believe how well the WWE have made the transition from Ambrose and Rollins from NXT/FCW to WWE look. Can NOT believe it.
Then add to that they managed to make someone I felt anything but main event material in Reigns look like one of the best "Strong Men" since Batista, and I just sit there and marvel. 
The Shield is a perfect example of the fact that it's still possible to create new SUPERSTARS. Because that is what they will become, of that I have very little doubt. And the fact that I got to witness both their debut and rise live and in person (I had no access to anything WWE related between the 1990's and mid 2009, if memory serves, so I'm not spoilt in the having witnessed many classic WWE moments as they happened department) makes me feel even more fortunate.
Good times...


----------



## Jive turkey

i still wait for their big push


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> I, to this day, can not believe how well the WWE have made the transition from Ambrose and Rollins from NXT/FCW to WWE look. Can NOT believe it.
> Then add to that they managed to make someone I felt anything but main event material in Reigns look like one of the best "Strong Men" since Batista, and I just sit there and marvel.
> The Shield is a perfect example of the fact that it's still possible to create new SUPERSTARS. Because that is what they will become, of that I have very little doubt. And the fact that I got to witness both their debut and rise live and in person (I had no access to anything WWE related between the 1990's and mid 2009, if memory serves, so I'm not spoilt in the having witnessed many classic WWE moments as they happened department) makes me feel even more fortunate.
> Good times...


I agree. The shield gives me one reason to continue watching. I hope we continue to get more great characters in the future.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Calahart said:


> Yeah and because of him I can no longer use the undertaker tag when searching up stuff on him with tumblr. :lol Black Butler's Undertaker is silly, but he's much too pretty-boy for the type of character that he is. Then again I always said that it's just one of those animes where everyone is pretty.


the artist was going to make it into a full blown Yaoi but was convinced to purely take advantage of fan service without any overt mansex. that way they could sell more than if it was only a yaoi with a niche market.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> the artist was going to make it into a full blown Yaoi but was convinced to purely take advantage of fan service without any overt mansex. that way they could sell more than if it was only a yaoi with a niche market.


Well...I don't mean that necessarily is why. Sometimes I just like to look up decent pics of Taker for an avatar or something and now I get nothing but BB's Undertaker in the search. I have to use the Mark Calaway tag when searching him up. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Eddie Ray said:


> the artist was going to make it into a full blown Yaoi but was convinced to purely take advantage of fan service without any overt mansex. that way they could sell more than if it was only a yaoi with a niche market.


Your signature made me mark out hard for a sec. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jive turkey said:


> i still wait for their big push


Man, if that's you for realz in that av, then may I say that you look a bit like a mix of these guys:


















totally 100% meant as a compliment btw.

I feel kinda bad for the guy that posted his version of the Shield theme in here yesterday. For something that he made just for fun, it was good.


----------



## Luces

Okay, so for a quick semi-off-topic conversation starter to kill time before Raw, which should get things fully back on topic for a while...this Black Butler talk made me start thinking at work last night about what anime characters I'd compare to the Shield boys. I didn't have much luck so far, except that I think Accelerator from the To Aru... series (Index and Railgun) is pretty much Ambrose animated. With blue hair. And esper abilities. I have 9 hours of empty brain thinking time at work. This is pretty much as deep in thought as I get. >.<


----------



## NeyNey

jamal. said:


> The first time they did this entrance/theme at TLC, it was so badass and I was so hyped up lol.





Crozer said:


> I still can't get over the fact that their first match at TLC '12 is still very, super entertaining. It's my favorite Shield match, ever.


Yeah, I was SO FUCKING hyped and excited.
I remember it clearly. :agree:
The moment when everything thundered and their theme hammered through the speakers...
...That ladder spot from Rollins, Reigns GOAT spear, Ambrose facial GOAT expression and selling, also teasing Ryback... BEAUTIFUL memories.
One of the biggest mark out moments in that match was when Ambrose and Rollins put the table on the ropes and Bryan on the table. 
I was so :vettel when Kane saved himself from going through the same shit as Bryan did. 
These are things you NEVER forget.

After the match I was shaking and FUCK it was just one of the most glorious moments ever!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, I was SO FUCKING hyped and excited.
> I remember it clearly. :agree:
> The moment when everything thundered and their theme hammered through the speakers...
> ...That ladder spot from Rollins, Reigns GOAT spear, Ambrose facial GOAT expression and selling, also teasing Ryback... BEAUTIFUL memories.
> One of the biggest mark out moments in that match was when Ambrose and Rollins put the table on the ropes and Bryan on the table.
> I was so :vettel when Kane saved himself from going through the same shit as Bryan did.
> These are things you NEVER forget.
> 
> After the match I was shaking and FUCK it was just one of the most glorious moments ever!


Just a GOAT debut by the GOAT's in the making. :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

It's funny how after an year full of incredible matches, still their first one is their best one


----------



## Eulonzo

Wonder what they're gonna do on RAW tonight.


----------



## Luces

NeyNey said:


> After the match I was shaking and FUCK it was just one of the most glorious moments ever!


I think I had held back from yelling my excitement the whole match, and I may have punched the air at the end. And then I giddily showed my husband it when he got home because I couldn't wait to watch it first with him. ...That tends to happen with Shield matches...


----------



## Eddie Ray

Calahart said:


> Well...I don't mean that necessarily is why. Sometimes I just like to look up decent pics of Taker for an avatar or something and now I get nothing but BB's Undertaker in the search. I have to use the Mark Calaway tag when searching him up. :lol


im just saying thats why everyone is uber pretty in it. im a huge BB fan myself but its just glorified fanservice.


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> im just saying thats why everyone is uber pretty in it. im a huge BB fan myself but its just glorified fanservice.


It's not nearly as glorified fanservicey as Weiss Kruez was. Holy hell did that show shoot and miss for plot. Pretty boy assassins pretty boying all over the place and fight the pretty boy villain group. But man, in high school, I was aaaallll over that. ^^()


----------



## roz85

Crozer said:


> I still can't get over the fact that their first match at TLC '12 is still very, super entertaining. It's my favorite Shield match, ever.


I've been slowly going through all of the Shield's stuff that I've missed while I was away. Just watched this match last night. Holy crap that was awesome, and I agree it's my favourite Shield match so far. I so deeply regret taking a break when I did!



Calahart said:


> :lmao
> That's Grell Sutcliff from an anime called Black Butler. I'm kinda meh on the anime as a whole, but I am a Grell fan. He pretty much personifies fangirls everywhere and his English dubbed accent is hilarious. He actually reminds me a lot of you guys when shield love spreads around. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Incoming Grell


Ooh this anime is available on Netflix, I should check it out. But I don't know if anything could beat Speed Grapher... Though I haven't seen them all. Just started watching Attack on Titan yesterday, weird premise for that one.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shield highlights from WWE 2k14


----------



## Screwball

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, I was SO FUCKING hyped and excited.
> I remember it clearly. :agree:
> The moment when everything thundered and their theme hammered through the speakers...
> ...That ladder spot from Rollins, Reigns GOAT spear, Ambrose facial GOAT expression and selling, also teasing Ryback... BEAUTIFUL memories.
> One of the biggest mark out moments in that match was when Ambrose and Rollins put the table on the ropes and Bryan on the table.
> I was so :vettel when Kane saved himself from going through the same shit as Bryan did.
> These are things you NEVER forget.
> 
> *After the match I was shaking and FUCK it was just one of the most glorious moments ever!*


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> Just started watching Attack on Titan yesterday, weird premise for that one.


IT WILL BLOW YOUR MINDHOLE!!!!

*ahem*

I mean...it's pretty good.

Okay, back to the Shield boys and how awesome they are.


----------



## Luces

Tobit said:


>


I agree, that is what happens.


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> There are a few Rollins interview kicking around.
> 
> Here's one that he did before Summerslam: http://sethrollins.org/2013/08/seth-speaks-with-eloonline/
> 
> For those people who said on the thread about his future that his voice was going to let him down or something along those lines (I know some people complain about him being whiny and whatnot) then take a listen to this cos his voice is as deep as a motherf***er :lmao


Oh I haven't been in here for a sec. Thanks for the interview!! 
LOL Seth definitely sounds like he just got done getting laid or something. Definitely that slightly lazy "just jizzed" voice. 

The interviewer was pretty great though talking about the psychological, powerhouse, and pure wrestler combination of them.


----------



## Eulonzo

I thought Reigns had the deepest voice but damn. :lol


----------



## Clique

I usually don't post images throughout the thread but I saw this on Facebook today and think these two are looking BOSS here:


----------



## roz85

Clique said:


> I usually don't post images throughout the thread but I saw this on Facebook today and think these two are looking BOSS here:


Dem eyelashes. Speaking of their merchandise, I'm so tempted to order a Shield lamp...


----------



## Luces

Clique said:


>


Yeah, I'll take that. *ahem*


----------



## Eulonzo

Wish they would release those replica vests that they wear.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Clique said:


> I usually don't post images throughout the thread but I saw this on Facebook today and think these two are looking BOSS here:


Agreed. Really love this photo.

Already whoring their merch out like pros :lmao

Rollins got all his practice in courtesy of Glamour Kills and twitter lol


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins got all his practice in courtesy of Glamour Kills and twitter lol


He's a hustler. He's a, He's a hustler.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That picture is pretty awesome. I want those dog tags now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> :lmao
> That's Grell Sutcliff from an anime called Black Butler. I'm kinda meh on the anime as a whole, but I am a Grell fan. He pretty much personifies fangirls everywhere and his English dubbed accent is hilarious. He actually reminds me a lot of you guys when shield love spreads around. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Incoming Grell


That's a he???:faint:


Anyhoo, seeing that these haven't been posted unless I've missed them


----------



## CALΔMITY

^Oh goodness!



Spoiler: about Grell



Also yeah Grell is technically a man, but he refers to himself as a woman. I read up on it and it's possible that he is a pre-operation transgender. He has also shown hints of being Bisexual since he struck a fancy with a female character for a while, but he mostly hits on one of the main male characters.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> ^Oh goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: about Grell
> 
> 
> 
> Also yeah Grell is technically a man, but he refers to himself as a woman. I read up on it and it's possible that he is a post-operation transgender. He has also shown hints of being Bisexual since he struck a fancy with a female character for a while, but he mostly hits on one of the main male characters.


Ahhh okay. That makes sense.


----------



## badari

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's a he???:faint:
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, seeing that these haven't been posted unless I've missed them


I think people forget that he and Ambrose are big guys compared to normal people, since they're next to Roman Reigns who is gigantic.


----------



## SubZero3:16

badari said:


> I think people forget that he and Ambrose are big guys compared to normal people, since they're next to Roman Reigns who is gigantic.


Yup.

You only get a really perspective of these people when you placed them next to the average man. I remember that I was watching this one episode of Psych that Cody Rhodes was on and the guy looked huge next to Roday and Hill. I was like damnnnn!!!! Cause he looks so small sometimes in the ring next to people like Orton and Cena.


----------



## TeriAdele

Just browsed through the Ambrose tag on tumblr; people are wondering whether Ambrose has a tongue piercing? Apparently they saw something.


----------



## Luces

TeriAdele said:


> Just browsed through the Ambrose tag on tumblr; people are wondering whether Ambrose has a tongue piercing? Apparently they saw something.


I'd lose my mind if he did, but without seeing it myself, I'd assume it's gum. They're always chomp-chomping away.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, my mother speculated whether or not he has a tongue piercing or something in his mouth.


----------



## TeriAdele

Some say tongue piercing, some say gum, others say tobacco as he used to chew it and it looked dark as well as his tongue looking dark.


----------



## Telos

I saw something on his tongue and it looked like a wad of spit


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose taunting one of the Usos after that hit into the announce table. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Rikishi killing that kayfabe on instagram

The Usos and Reigns


----------



## DrHorrible

What do you think about this gals?



dmccourt95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7aclrKe3Ww


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rikishi killing that kayfabe on instagram
> 
> The Usos and Reigns



That's just over the top cute!! I haven't seen raw yet, I really hope Dean didn't get a tongue piercing:no: Let's just say, I'm not a big fan of piercings.. I loved all of the anime and black butler comments:mark: I didn't think there would be anime fans out here. Anyway Grell is awesome, I just love wacko's in anime and manga. I love black butler, but this is one of the many examples that I think that I like the manga better. 

Ooh this anime is available on Netflix, I should check it out. But I don't know if anything could beat Speed Grapher... Though I haven't seen them all. Just started watching Attack on Titan yesterday, weird premise for that one

It's awesome, I watched the whole series online in 3 days. Best anime of the summer.











Found this on tumblr :mark::mark:


----------



## Luces

DrHorrible said:


> What do you think about this gals?
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


They're just so excited to be here! Yay!


----------



## Srdjan99

Man, Ambrose really needs to get the vest back. The sleeveless spandex looks so bad. His arms are not big enough to pull that look off.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Srdjan99 said:


> Man, Ambrose really needs to get the vest back. The sleeveless spandex looks so bad. His arms are not big enough to pull that look off.












Um no. Ambrose's arms are huge.


----------



## Deptford

it's a bad idea to chew tobacco if you're wrestling because of all the bumps you take and eww if you swallow it. 

I dunno why Ambrose moves his jaw as such... bubblegum isn't really his style and idk about a tongue piercing. 

I will figure this one out yet!!


----------



## DrHorrible

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rikishi killing that kayfabe on instagram
> 
> The Usos and Reigns


LMAO, Roman looks soo.. unexplainable! :lmao

And all the Kuroshitsuji/Black Butler talk: :cheer it seems that we ladies here have something in common. :mark: Just last month, I finished watching Dangan Ronpa, Free! and Attack on Titan. Due to lack of any interesting animes this season, I went back to watching wrestling. Damn, I miss looking at real life good looking lads. I'm currently having a crush on the guy in my avatar.


----------



## SubZero3:16

His tongue isn't pierced. It was just saliva. However, if you require an in depth analysis of the situation,I humbly volunteer my services... in the name of research of course.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Rikishi killing that kayfabe on instagram
> 
> The Usos and Reigns



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao





Srdjan99 said:


> Man, Ambrose really needs to get the vest back. The sleeveless spandex looks so bad. His arms are not big enough to pull that look off.


----------



## Luces

DrHorrible said:


> I'm currently having a crush on the guy in my avatar.


Isn't he just the cutest? I just want to give him a big hug!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I laughed my ass off because of Cody Rhodes. "Dean is.. I don't know Dean" :lmao Best Comment Ever.


----------



## CMPunk1993

I think that in WM XXX in a battle with The Wyatt FAmily


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> I saw something on his tongue and it looked like a wad of spit


Yup. 
Piercing... :lmao

Also how fucking awesome was Ambrose last night? :banderas
It's coming out, slowly.



















LOVED this. These two need to feud one day. Deep shit.


----------



## Srdjan99

Goldust went full "Don't fucking touch my brother like that" on Dean. LOL


----------



## Reaper

^It was so awesome that I thought it was actually unscripted for a few seconds


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Lapinou said:


> I laughed my ass off because of Cody Rhodes. "Dean is.. I don't know Dean" :lmao Best Comment Ever.












Really Cody? I thought he was Seth. :lol

Also, the thumbs to Bryan's eyes in their match mast night. Ambrose is heel for life. (Y)(Y)


Edit: 

Pretty decent showing from Rollins here

http://vimeo.com/77474603


Also










DAT DIMPLE

DAT DUCK FACE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

you guys!!! :mark:



RFVideo said:


> Before he became Dean Ambrose of The Shield in WWE, he was known as Jon Moxley on the independent circuit. Here is a collection of his greatest matches from Combat Zone Wrestling featuring a mixture of his hardcore days to his wrestling classics and becoming CZW World Heavyweight Champion! This two disc set features matches against some of his toughest opponents before he was signed to the WWE.
> 
> Switchblade Conspiracy VS Drake Younger & Brain Damage
> TOD 8: ROUND #1 Jon Moxley VS Brain Damage
> TANGLED WEB 2 MATCH Switchblade Conspiracy VS Naptown Dragons
> FANS BRING THE WEAPONS MATCH Jon Moxley & H8 Club VS Naptown Dragons
> TOD REWIND: ROUND #1 Jon Moxley VS Thumbtack Jack
> 4-WAY WORLD TITLE #1 CONTENDERSHIP Jon Moxley VS B-Boy VS Eddie Kingston VS Egotistico Fantastico
> Switchblade Conspiracy VS Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS B-Boy
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Sami Callihan
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Greg Excellent
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Nick Gage VS Egotistico Fantastico
> ULTRAVIOLENT RULES MATCH CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Nick Gage VS Drake Younger
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Robert Anthony
> NO ROPES BARBED WIRE MATCH CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Nick Gage
> CZW World Heavyweight Championship Jon Moxley VS Danny Havoc
> Jon Moxley VS Jake Crist


http://www.rfvideo.com/bestofjonmoxleyinczw.aspx

also so much Dean on Monday Night. :mark: First that great, great match with Bryan and then the tag match later on. I could definitely see Rhodes vs. Ambrose fight for the World or WWE title in the future, but Goldust vs. Ambrose one-on-one needs to happen NOW.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> you guys!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rfvideo.com/bestofjonmoxleyinczw.aspx
> 
> also so much Dean on Monday Night. :mark: First that great, great match with Bryan and then the tag match later on. I could definitely see Rhodes vs. Ambrose fight for the World or WWE title in the future, but Goldust vs. Ambrose one-on-one needs to happen NOW.



His match against Bryan was really strong for me, like I enjoyed the pacing and the working of the arm. I mark the hell out when Ambrose busts out a spinebuster, it's nothing special but I just love that wrestling move :mark:

When Ambrose pushed Cody in the face I was just _DAMNNNNN _
Have a feeling that if Christian returns he's the guy who they'll stick Ambrose in a feud with someway, somehow? Links to the Shield attack when they were in Canada and the previous work that Christian did with Usos against Shield. I just want a feud for his title.

Definitely think the four pillars for the wwe over the next 5-10 years are Rhodes, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Two baby faces, two heels/tweeners. And those four can also switch it up. 

As for that DVD, YUP _totally_ getting that. Regardless of whether or not I've seen those matches before. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman looks extremely offended :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman looks extremely offended :lol


LOL!


----------



## Reaper

I know this is probably random as fuck, but I saw this on tumblr and immediately thought about this thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman looks extremely offended :lol


Haha yeah totally. Goldust has a mean streak goin on.


----------



## Deptford

dude.. Ambrose/Goldust HAS to happen somehow..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman looks extremely offended :lol


:lol


----------



## Spicoli

SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman looks extremely offended :lol


I havent laughed that hard in a while LOL Reigns reaction was PRICELESS! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RIM7

" The Shield have been given new life by being inserted into the 'Corporation' storyline "


----------



## CALΔMITY

I had a weird mixed up dream last night. I can't really paint a clear picture because nothing made sense, but I remember Roman Reigns being in it at some point. I remember interacting with him and him being a real dick to me so I moved on. I don't know if he had any other significance in my dream. It wasn't even a shield/WWE-related dream either. :lol



> dude.. Ambrose/Goldust HAS to happen somehow..


Agreed!


----------



## NeyNey

No love for Rollins/Goldust on Main Event? 

Rollins sold everything epic again. 
Especially him hanging on the ropes and Goldust fisting his face. :clap

And this lol.










Poor thing. 

Reigns/Goldust interaction was nice, too. Loved it.



> dude.. Ambrose/Goldust HAS to happen somehow..


:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Especially him hanging on the ropes and *Goldust fisting his face*. :clap


Oh my...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

t's unbelievable how good Goldust still is in the ring. He seems really motivated to get that match against Cody at WrestleMania. I hope WWE sees that and gives him that opportunity to shine one last time on the grandest stage of them all. 

Now back to The Shield. The match from Main Event was awesome. Rollins is so awesome. I wouldn't be surprised if everybody in the locker room would want to work with him simply because he makes everybody look so good with his superb selling.


----------



## Eddie Ray

soooo...Ambrose goes another PPV without a match?...FFS!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> soooo...Ambrose goes another PPV without a match?...FFS!


----------



## Spicoli

Eddie Ray said:


> soooo...Ambrose goes another PPV without a match?...FFS!


That's what im saying! I mean, shit, How long has it been since he's defended his title on a PPV? I hope they give him a fued that isnt so one sided soon. I liked the Ambrose-Ziggler fued in the beginning but then it just got too lopsided.....


----------



## SubZero3:16

GUISE!!!!! Isn't this the most adorable thing you've ever seen in wrestling?










Awwwwwww


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> GUISE!!!!! Isn't this the most adorable thing you've ever seen in wrestling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww


Oh man











Rollins looks so damn gorgeous to me here


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Eddie Ray said:


> soooo...Ambrose goes another PPV without a match?...FFS!












At lease give him a match against Ziggler or something..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> At lease give him a match against Ziggler or something..


Um excuse me, I know that this is The Shield thread and everything but... Damon!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> soooo...Ambrose goes another PPV without a match?...FFS!


Its because he tweaked his knee


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Um excuse me, I know that this is The Shield thread and everything but... Damon!!! :mark: :mark:


I met ian aka damon at a convention this year, I got a kiss on the cheek...best day ever! I dieded! LOL!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Its because he tweaked his knee


Well that's what he has Seth and Roman there for... to make it all better



BaBy FireFly said:


> I met ian aka damon at a convention this year, I got a kiss on the cheek...best day ever! I dieded! LOL!!!!!


I'm beginning not to like you


----------



## Shenroe

But he was in the 8 man tag on smackdown, so he might not be that hurt even though he landed quite badly on his leg. I think they don't want to waste him on another filler ppv match and are waiting for either Christian( they have unfinished business) or a returning Rey Misterio.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well that's what he has Seth and Roman there for... to make it all better
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning not to like you


Lmao!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lmao!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## Luces

Man, I don't check here for a few says and look at all these new pics and gifs. Yeesh!

As soon as I saw the Raw match, I knew a pic or gif of those cutie dimple was going to be on here. ^_^ Haven't seen the ME match yet, but it kinda goes without saying that it would be great given those two. I'm still taken back by the people who are still confused as to why Goldust is back and getting all this screen time. He was always gold, baby.  He and Cody work so well together.


----------



## roz85

i'm so tired of no promo time for the shield. bah!


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Shield interviewed by some channel ahead of Hell in a Cell. Ambrose is so chilled, answering in the shortest sentences he can come up with 

Apologies if this has been posted earlier.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield interviewed by some channel ahead of Hell in a Cell. Ambrose is so chilled, answering in the shortest sentences he can come up with
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted earlier.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


N'aaaaw unk7
you piece of shit. 8*D


----------



## Deptford

Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield interviewed by some channel ahead of Hell in a Cell. Ambrose is so chilled, answering in the shortest sentences he can come up with
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted earlier.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


:|


----------



## Joshi Judas

NeyNey said:


> N'aaaaw unk7
> you piece of shit. 8*D




:lmao :lmao :lmao

Really sorry, this got me after a long time today, had to pass it on. Figured this was the best place :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Really sorry, this got me after a long time today, had to pass it on. Figured this was the best place :lol


:vettel

.....need to do this again to my friends somehow. :hmm:

Thank god you didn't do that with any Ambrose injury bullshit. 
You'd be dead right now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol I got it from a post saying something about a Bryan neck injury


----------



## Reservoir Angel

If for no other reason (and there are other reasons, obviously) I love this thread simply because of the gifs.


----------



## Luces

So I remember this little number I photoshopped earlier this year and I figured I'd share it with you guys. I named one of the facial expressions Ambrose pulls "The Piranha Face". Enjoy.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield interviewed by some channel ahead of Hell in a Cell. Ambrose is so chilled, answering in the shortest sentences he can come up with
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted earlier.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Roman: ooooooouuuuurrragggghhhh, I HATE IT WHEN YOU TOUCH ME!!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I knew just by the pic it was a ric rolled but I like the song so I was like ill click on it to listen to the song and it said can't be played in your country lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

I didn't watch Smackdown but I heard Sethie was freaking out. His boyfriend got hurt again? . Imma need Sethie to stop being so extra.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> I didn't watch Smackdown but I heard Sethie was freaking out. His boyfriend got hurt again? . Imma need Sethie to stop being so extra.


LOL!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I didn't watch Smackdown but I heard Sethie was freaking out. His boyfriend got hurt again? . Imma need Sethie to stop being so extra.


If Sethie isn't being extra then he isn't being Sethie. 



















Dean sassing the referee.

All of them act extra when one of them get hurt. Feel that bromance!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Sethie isn't being extra then he isn't being Sethie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean sassing the referee.
> 
> All of them act extra when one of them get hurt. Feel that bromance!


Ambrose sassing the ref was my fave


----------



## Oxidamus

Deanne Amber-Rose looked good this past week right everyone? 

In all seriousness why hasn't Deanne had a staredown with the referee?


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> All of them act extra when one of them get hurt. Feel that bromance!


Roman looks so concern like he might cry. His eyes said it all. 

Damn that bromance. I need to get up all in there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oxitron said:


> Deanne Amber-Rose looked good this past week right everyone?
> 
> In all seriousness why hasn't Deanne had a staredown with the referee?


Deanne Amber-Rose? Well I guess if this is how you deal with your crush on Dean, well so be it. Just remember it's nothing to be ashamed of. 



cindel25 said:


> Roman looks so concern like he might cry. His eyes said it all.
> 
> Damn that bromance. I need to get up all in there.


Three's a crowd Cindel! 

Yeah I agree about Roman. You can't fake that kind of love. :lol


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I agree about Roman. You can't fake that kind of love. :lol


I would say that they'll be together forever...but you know a break-up inevitable. There may be lots of manly tears when that day comes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> I would say that they'll be together forever...b*ut you know a break-up inevitable.* There may be lots of manly tears when that day comes.


Well on tv anyways... I hope WWE doesn't just spring it on us. I need to be emotionally prepared for when that happens.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Luces said:


> I would say that they'll be together forever...but you know a break-up inevitable. *There may be lots of manly tears when that day comes.*


I'll be crying right along with them . Then I'll be all : cuz hopefully they'll be supported by proper booking and go on to become great feuding with each other only a few months after the breakup. The Shield really revitalized my interest in wrestling, and I won't forget all the great matches, but they'll be so much more when they're in opposite corners.


----------



## Luces

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I'll be crying right along with them . Then I'll be all : cuz hopefully they'll be supported by proper booking and go on to become great feuding with each other only a few months after the breakup. The Shield really revitalized my interest in wrestling, and I won't forget all the great matches, but they'll be so much more when they're in opposite corners.


My husband and I thought it might be cool if they don't quite break up, like in your standard tag team way, but go their separate ways and then maybe a few years down the line, they get back together for a bit. With a different purpose, of course, but still together. Like if 5 years from now they're all still around (I hope so) and some new 3-man stable is causing shenanigans and The Shield has to come in and smack some bitches.


----------



## Eddie Ray

you can't have a team, whose gimmick revolves around how well they work as a team and not let them tear each other to shreds in the end. I'm actually waiting for it to happen and am so excited for it. Its during that break up, during the destruction, that Ambrose, through his sudden vulnerability, will unleash his true, psychopathic nature. without allies he will be a stray dog ready to do anything to get ahead.

And its that i've been looking forward to. As well as the Martyrdom of Rollins as the eventual Sacrificial lamb of The Shield, solidifying him as the dye in the wool babyface that he is.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ladies and Gents I give you the debut of Ninja Ambrose










Anything Seth can dooooo he can do betterrrrr :lol

The awkward arm movement at the beginning... fpalm :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ladies and Gents I give you the debut of Ninja Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything Seth can dooooo he can do betterrrrr :lol
> 
> The awkward arm movement at the beginning... fpalm :lmao


I just commented on this on tumblr, he's so awkwardly graceful :lol still would tho


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ladies and Gents I give you the debut of Ninja Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything Seth can dooooo he can do betterrrrr :lol
> 
> The awkward arm movement at the beginning... fpalm :lmao


:lol This guy...


----------



## Luces

Eddie Ray said:


> without allies he will be a stray dog


Noooo! Don't call him a stray dog! That's too close to the nickname he's finally escaped from! He'll start twitching if they call him that. ^^()




tylermoxreigns said:


> The awkward arm movement at the beginning... fpalm :lmao


What? That's just his little arm dance he does sometimes.


----------



## cindel25

Eddie Ray said:


> Its during that break up, during the destruction, that Ambrose, through his sudden vulnerability, will unleash his true, psychopathic nature. without allies he will be a stray dog ready to do anything to get ahead.
> 
> As well as the Martyrdom of Rollins as the eventual Sacrificial lamb of The Shield, solidifying him as the dye in the wool babyface that he is.


This right here.......so many feels......I can't


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Such a glory. :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just commented on this on tumblr, he's so awkwardly graceful :lol *still would tho*


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose like realizes he is doing something awkward half way through it and just is like "Ok, I can still make this look badass" 

and I think that is just mostly how he moves his body on a day to day basis LOL


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> :lol This guy...


That entire match was hilarious because of his mannerisms  .Loved the tag thingy he did, too bad I haven't found a gif of it.









This made me :lol to.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> I met ian aka damon at a convention this year, I got a kiss on the cheek...best day ever! I dieded! LOL!!!!!


God I want your life.





SubZero3:16 said:


>













I know this is off topic, but season 5 of TVD has been soo epic already don't you think? Way better then the last True Blood season.


----------



## Luces

Deptford said:


> Ambrose like realizes he is doing something awkward half way through it and just is like "Ok, I can still make this look badass"
> 
> and I think that is just mostly how he moves his body on a day to day basis LOL


This whole post makes me happy.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dean and his slick quarter roll to tag lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> God I want your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic, but season 5 of TVD has been soo epic already don't you think? Way better then the last True Blood season.


LOL!

As for vampire diaries....this season has been on a roll and a good one! Have you checked out the spin off for the originals? Its really good!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> I know this is off topic, but season 5 of TVD has been soo epic already don't you think? Way better then the last True Blood season.


It's better than season 4 with those originals moping all over the place. Yeah I laughed when Stefan left both Damon and Elena after he found out that they were dating each other.

On topic. Play close attention to Randy's right hand and body in this gif. The Candy lives!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> On topic. Play close attention to Randy's right hand and body in this gif. The Candy lives!


And at this very moment, someone somewhere is writing a slash fiction about that gif. ^^()


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> And at this very moment, someone somewhere is writing a slash fiction about that gif. ^^()


Yup. And then Randy wonders why people write stories about him and Rhodes and he's groping the poor boy's ass on tv *tsk*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's better than season 4 with those originals moping all over the place. Yeah I laughed when Stefan left both Damon and Elena after he found out that they were dating each other.
> 
> On topic. Play close attention to Randy's right hand and body in this gif. The Candy lives!


Randy your gay is showing. :lmao

Yeah he just so happened to come across those Candy fanfictions didn't he *shifty eyes* you know he searched for that shit :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Randy your gay is showing. :lmao
> 
> Yeah he just so happened to come across those Candy fanfictions didn't he *shifty eyes* you know he searched for that shit :lol


Damn straight. We understand Randy. It gets lonely on the road sometimes.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. And then Randy wonders why people write stories about him and Rhodes and he's groping the poor boy's ass on tv *tsk*


It doesn't help matters than he thrust a bit as well. Good lord. ^^()


----------



## Spicoli

tylermoxreigns said:


>


:lol That crazy fucker......


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> It doesn't help matters than he thrust a bit as well. Good lord. ^^()


I know right? Looking at Cody all thirsty and shit :lol


----------



## DrHorrible

I just found out that Dean Ambrose is only 27! I was watching Pro-Wrestling Guerella episodes and there is this one match with Sami Callihan and the crowd was chanting happy birthday to him. Then I hear from the commentary that Sami was only 25 and I was like  Dang, these lads really started young doing all those unltravioent stuff in CZW. Now I want to some Switchblade Conspiracy in WWE.


/off topic: Sami Callihan has a big ass.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LOL!

As for vampire diaries....this season has been on a roll and a good one! Have you checked out the spin off for the originals? Its really good!

No I haven't, I'm definitely gonna check it out.



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's better than season 4 with those originals moping all over the place. Yeah I laughed when Stefan left both Damon and Elena after he found out that they were dating each other.
> 
> On topic. Play close attention to Randy's right hand and body in this gif. The Candy lives!



Yeah season 4 was kinda meh to me. Even Klaus one of my favorite characters was boring to me. The only good thing about that season is Elena and Damon getting together. :lol at that gif, guess it was to much for Randy to handle :yum:.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> LOL!
> 
> As for vampire diaries....this season has been on a roll and a good one! Have you checked out the spin off for the originals? Its really good!
> 
> No I haven't, I'm definitely gonna check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah season 4 was kinda meh to me. Even Klaus one of my favorite characters was boring to me. The only good thing about that season is Elena and Damon getting together. :lol at that gif, guess it was to much for Randy to handle :yum:.


Originals is really good and klaus is amazing!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Originals is really good and klaus is amazing!


klaus is bad ass and still one of my favorite characters, but they made him look really weak on season 4. Really gonna check out originals though.


----------



## squeelbitch

the shield are losing quite a few matches of late, they are losing the aura that they had for the first 6 months and they should really have more direction than they previously have, imo wwe dropped the ball with these a little, they should have been kept as the disruptive outsiders in this corporation vs babyface battle going on


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> klaus is bad ass and still one of my favorite characters, but they made him look really weak on season 4. Really gonna check out originals though.


He def not weak in originals lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

squeelbitch said:


> the shield are losing quite a few matches of late, they are losing the aura that they had for the first 6 months and they should really have more direction than they previously have, imo wwe dropped the ball with these a little, they should have been kept as the disruptive outsiders in this corporation vs babyface battle going on



The shield where dominant for months, so they had to start losing matches at some point. What really pissed me off was that WWE had no idea what to do with these guys for so long. They never had proper storylines or anything. I think its good that they are in the corporation storyline because at least now they have a purpose. And I don't think their loses where that bad, they still looked very strong in the end.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> He def not weak in originals lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Still can't imagine him being a dad you know.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> Still can't imagine him being a dad you know.


Klaus is going to giving that child a whole shitload of issues.

Anyhoo, look Dean Ambrose's dimples!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Klaus is going to giving that child a whole shitload of issues.
> 
> Anyhoo, look Dean Ambrose's dimples!



He is so cute :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> Still can't imagine him being a dad you know.


Yeah that i can't either but it will be interesting lol.

Yey for dimples lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Anyhoo, look Dean Ambrose's dimples!


You just know those dimples get him out of (and in) _a lot_ of trouble.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> You just know those dimples get him out of (and in) _a lot_ of trouble.


He just flashes that smile and your in a world of trouble lol


----------



## Luces

DrHorrible said:


> I just found out that Dean Ambrose is only 27!
> 
> /off topic: Sami Callihan has a big ass.


Ambrose was 22 when he did his IPW Sick Guy promo. That still blows my mind. And Sami was a big boy, so I think it's okay if he still has a bit of a caboose. 

P.S. I'm loving your sig of the other "Sami". ^^



BaBy FireFly said:


> He just flashes that smile and your in a world of trouble lol


You pretty much hit the nail on the head with that one. Good lord, that smile could probably convince me to do just about anything.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Huh, this is not the tone I expected from this thread. Not against it, just... different.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> You just know those dimples get him out of (and in) _a lot_ of trouble.


Those are dimples that want you to get into trouble. Yup he's that guy that your parents warned you about. It's a good thing that I never listened to mine.


----------



## heelguy95

I'm so glad you people turned this into a Dean Ambrose love thread. I can't wait to find out what other aspect of Dean Ambrose's body you all are going to talk about.


----------



## Deptford

heelguy95 said:


> I'm so glad you people turned this into a Dean Ambrose love thread. I can't wait to find out what other aspect of Dean Ambrose's body you all are going to talk about.


Glad to have one more aboard for Ambrose! 
Thee other guys get their appreciation too. I guess you'll learn to love them in their own ways. 


They'll never compare though.


----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> They'll never compare though.


I wouldn't say that. Reigns' hairline hasn't gone into hibernation for the winter, and um. . .I admire Rollins' past commitment to fetish wrestling in little underdraws.


----------



## DrHorrible

Asenath said:


> I wouldn't say that. Reigns' hairline hasn't gone into hibernation in the winter, and um. . .I admire Rollins' past commitment to fetish wrestling in little underdraws.


May I ask you this "fetish wrestling" that he does? I've been watching plenty of PWG these days and let's just say... the guys there are awesome! XD



Luces said:


> P.S. I'm loving your sig of the other "Sami".


:


----------



## Asenath

DrHorrible said:


> May I ask you this "fetish wrestling" that he does? I've been watching plenty of PWG these days and let's just say... the guys there are awesome! XD


Girl, come over here and let me tell you. . .

Before our boy was a main event badass with ombre hair, he was a sweet little dude named Tyler Black from the indies. And Tyler Black from the indies, to make a little cash on the side, used to work for a site called Cyberfights. Indie wrestlers in little bitty underwear did matches with a little extra ~tease for people who might be interested. It wasn't porn, and it wasn't explicitly sexual, but it was risque.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Girl, come over here and let me tell you. . .
> 
> Before our boy was a main event badass with ombre hair, he was a sweet little dude named Tyler Black from the indies. And Tyler Black from the indies, to make a little cash on the side, used to work for a site called Cyberfights. Indie wrestlers in little bitty underwear did matches with a little extra ~tease for people who might be interested. It wasn't porn, and it wasn't explicitly sexual, but it was risque.



Dat pic :faint:


I've seen plenty of the Cyberfights pics before but how did I miss this one :shocked:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

I'm always nervous that WWE is going to drop the ball with Ambrose. He hasn't had a PPV match for 2 PPVs straight. On top of which, when was the last promo we saw him cut? Not even on NXT or an APP exclusive or anything. It's killing me.


----------



## Amber B

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ladies and Gents I give you the debut of Ninja Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything Seth can dooooo he can do betterrrrr :lol
> 
> The awkward arm movement at the beginning... fpalm :lmao


The downs is strong with this one. Got damn..


----------



## Asenath

Oh, Dean.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Amber B said:


> The downs is strong with this one. Got damn..


Should I laugh or shouldn't I laugh. I'm lol-ing. :lmao










Saw this and thought of Ambrose


----------



## heelguy95

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I'm always nervous that WWE is going to drop the ball with Ambrose. He hasn't had a PPV match for 2 PPVs straight. On top of which, when was the last promo we saw him cut? Not even on NXT or an APP exclusive or anything. It's killing me.


Yeah, he hasn't done a promo in a while. The closest he came to one was with Ziggler. I don't see how he could do a promo if the main thing that's going is with Rhodes brothers vs. Rollins & Reigns. I don't expect him to do one until this corporation storyline is down the drain, or they get back the tag titles. As for PPVs, I seriously don't understand why he isn't defending his belt.. And I bet if he was, they wouldn't even give him like 3 minutes on the mic.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such an educational video. Recommend this to those of you who want to work on those grapple holds :lmao


Thanks for sharing this. Traci Brooks :datass

LMAO at old Mox when he bearhugs Brooks at around 5:50 "You'll never have children!" :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Telos said:


> LMAO at old Mox when he bearhugs Brooks at around 5:50 "You'll never have children!" :lol


That was pretty funny. Did you watch the whole video? I'm six minutes in and it's so awkward looking I don't think I can finish, haha.


----------



## Telos

What A Maneuver said:


> That was pretty funny. Did you watch the whole video? I'm six minutes in and it's so awkward looking I don't think I can finish, haha.


24 minutes in, 6 to go. Keep watching as there are more great quotes by Moxley. But it never stops being awkward and the ref just adds to the awkwardness. :lmao

Edit- Just finished. Take notice of the very last thing Moxley says at the end.


----------



## Amber B

The video isn't as bad or cringeworthy as you'd think. 
Strong Jaw McGraw and Moxley both gave no fucks and were just kidding around for the most part. 

But yeah, the downs is strong there too but he masks it by embracing the HBK genes of that family tree. He has presence, though. Homeboy always carries himself like a star. He's on the short bus but he's a fucking star.


----------



## Luces

What A Maneuver said:


> That was pretty funny. Did you watch the whole video? I'm six minutes in and it's so awkward looking I don't think I can finish, haha.


I couldn't even get through a minute I was so embarrassed for everyone involved. ^^()


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> The video isn't as bad or cringeworthy as you'd think.
> Strong Jaw McGraw and Moxley both gave no fucks and were just kidding around for the most part.
> 
> But yeah, the downs is strong there too but he masks it by embracing the HBK genes of that family tree. He has presence, though. Homeboy always carries himself like a star. He's on the short bus but he's a fucking star.


That's a lot of wording for just saying that you still would


----------



## cindel25

No Dean tonight. I'm sad. 

Sorry SubZero3:16.....Imma get up all over Roman and his Hair. Sethie will just have to deal.


----------



## Telos

Amber B said:


> The video isn't as bad or cringeworthy as you'd think.
> Strong Jaw McGraw and Moxley both gave no fucks and were just kidding around for the most part.
> 
> But yeah, the downs is strong there too but he masks it by embracing the HBK genes of that family tree. He has presence, though. Homeboy always carries himself like a star. He's on the short bus but he's a fucking star.


He gave me the impression of being in that middle ground between "man, what a drag to have to do this" and "let's have some fun with this". Add in Brooks' attitude and the ref being treated like a bitch, it was awkward all around. It's like a super awkward soft porn tease...thing.

Curious what year this was recorded. It was obviously during his HWA days but not clear when.


----------



## Shenroe

heelguy95 said:


> Yeah, he hasn't done a promo in a while. The closest he came to one was with Ziggler. I don't see how he could do a promo if the main thing that's going is with Rhodes brothers vs. Rollins & Reigns. I don't expect him to do one until this corporation storyline is down the drain, or they get back the tag titles. As for PPVs, I seriously don't understand why he isn't defending his belt.. And I bet if he was, they wouldn't even give him like 3 minutes on the mic.


I didn't get why he hasn't been given a title defense on the pre show instead of a random sandow koffi single match. Then again maybe they will announce something during the pre show.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Regarding the video... What kept me watching was the thought of 'can this get any more hilariously awkward... lets find out' sort of thing :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Luces said:


> I couldn't even get through a minute I was so embarrassed for everyone involved. ^^()


I did it in small doses. Watched one minute, paused, nervously laughed to myself, and then continued on. Maybe I'll watch it all... someday.


----------



## Luces

What A Maneuver said:


> I did it in small doses. Watched one minute, paused, nervously laughed to myself, and then continued on. Maybe I'll watch it all... someday.


I think I might try that sometime. I did laugh at his "this will surely be a mat classic"...what an asshole.  But empty arena matches and stuff always felt weird to me, let alone something kooky like this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> No Dean tonight. I'm sad.
> 
> Sorry SubZero3:16.....Imma get up all over Roman and his Hair. Sethie will just have to deal.


Umm what? I don't recall authorizing anyone to touch that Samoan Remy.

Oh hell naw! I've worked too damn hard throwing all the hoes on here onto Ambrose for y'all to walk up in here and be all over Sethie's man.


----------



## Asenath

My reaction to that video, as portrayed by Miss RuPaul Charles:


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've worked too damn hard throwing all the hoes on here onto Ambrose


Oh honey, you don't need to throw me...I was already there...


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Umm what? I don't recall authorizing anyone to touch that Samoan Remy.
> 
> Oh hell naw! I've worked too damn hard throwing all the hoes on here onto Ambrose for y'all to walk up in here and be all over Sethie's man.


You can't possibly shield Roman from all of us. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> Oh honey, you don't need to throw me...I was already there...


And once you stay there, we ain't gonna have any problems


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> You can't possibly shield Roman from all of us. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> And once you stay there, we ain't gonna have any problems


No Regina Georging necessary sweetheart. My teeth have been gnawing my fingers for Ambrose since 2011 and I don't see myself leaving any time soon. I like the other guys, but they don't turn me into an idiot 13 year old fangirl like he does.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


>


Punk volunteers










You know you want some of that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> No Regina Georging necessary sweetheart. My teeth have been gnawing my fingers for Ambrose since 2011 and I don't see myself leaving any time soon. I like the other guys, but they don't turn me into an idiot 13 year old fangirl like he does.


You see, I always said that you were a good kid. Here have some young Ambrose on my behalf


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Punk volunteers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want some of that.


I'm not gonna lie I find him sexy. You win this round. :yum:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'm not gonna lie I find him sexy. You win this round. :yum:


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Umm what? I don't recall authorizing anyone to touch that Samoan Remy.
> 
> Oh hell naw! I've worked too damn hard throwing all the hoes on here onto Ambrose for y'all to walk up in here and be all over Sethie's man.


Oops!












Calahart said:


> You can't possibly shield Roman from all of us. :lol


Truth!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> You see, I always said that you were a good kid. Here have some young Ambrose on my behalf


Why thank you! I will definitely take some of that! I made a gif of that promo once with the part where he's waving his arms around like a weirdo.

And I giggle every time Sami says he'll bite off Pondo's lips so he can't eat his birthday cake. ^^


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth!












I'm sorry what? Couldn't hear you over the sound of that brogue kick.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry what? Couldn't hear you over the sound of that brogue kick.


Such violence!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Such violence!


I will protect what is mine at all costs.

Looking forward to the three team tag match tonight. You know I'm here watching the preshow and I honestly forgot that Cena was returning tonight :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield just cut a promo on the pre show :mark: :mark:

Big E vs Ambrose tonight?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I will protect what is mine at all costs.
> 
> Looking forward to the three team tag match tonight. You know I'm here watching the preshow and I honestly forgot that Cena was returning tonight :lol


You may have temporarily baited me away with Punk, but you can never keep me from _thinking_ about Roman!

:lmao
I won't be able to watch the show tonight due to work. :\


----------



## PUNKY

yay ambrose vs langston added, now we get to see all of the boys tonight.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> You may have temporarily baited me away with Punk, but you can never keep me from _thinking_ about Roman!
> 
> :lmao
> I won't be able to watch the show tonight due to work. :\



You can think your little heart out as long as you leave what is Sethie's alone. He doesn't like to share.


----------



## cindel25

Big E vs Dean...good job E....seriously?


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Big E vs Dean...good job E....seriously?


Apparently Axel went and injured himself. They found a replacement match so I'm not sure the need for this but their exchange on the preshow was good.


----------



## Asenath

cindel25 said:


> Big E vs Dean...good job E....seriously?


This is going to be awesome. Plz do not party poop.


----------



## cindel25

Asenath said:


> This is going to be awesome. Plz do not party poop.


But it's random! 

Well Dean is on the card so that's good


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Regarding that video...you can play a drinking game with everyone mox says "that's right" lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Can the Shield win next month, plz?

Great matches, though.


----------



## TeriAdele

After that Ambrose vs Langston match, Big E needed 7 stitches and Ambrose needed 8 stitches.


----------



## roz85

damn, that looked painful...

loved the triple threat tag match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

So The Shield puts on the best match of the night again in the tag match. As usual goats gonna goat.

Here's Ambrose looking all sexy with Big E's blood on him.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> So The Shield puts on the best match of the night again in the tag match. As usual goats gonna goat.
> 
> Here's Ambrose looking all sexy with Big E's blood on him.


Great pic. The look of relief on his face after the battle, still the United States champ. :ambrose


----------



## CM Jewels

Big E v. Ambrose was a clusterfuck sadly.

I get why though. That headbutt between the two of them was brutal.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The triple threat tag match was awesome. Shield putting on the best match on the card again. They need to pick up some wins though.


----------



## Crozer

Ambrose/Big E was a good match IMO


----------



## Spicoli

Crozer said:


> Ambrose/Big E was a good match IMO


I have to agree. I was actually intrested in that match. I really hope this isnt the last of Big E/Ambrose. I think it could be a good fued for the US title. And if I had to pick anybody to take the title off of Ambrose, it would be Big E. Oh, and that spear thru the ropes! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn you Axel. Would be so much better if Big E took the title off the lamest IC champ in recent memory. Instead. it could be Ambrose losing the title. The feud will be much better but Axel stays champion


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Triple Threat was a fantastic match. Rollins has got to me all out of his nine lives by now right? I mean seriously does that dude have a death wish or something.

As for Ambrose vs Big E..... Was Big E just not listening to his spots or something? I don't want to call out the dude because I think he is a fantastic talent but twice last night I heard Ambrose kinda aggressively shout out spots really loud at him. One was "Belly To Belly" and the other was "TURN ME AROUND" cos he wanted in at the turnbuckle. The collision between the two of them did look really nasty. 

Can't help but think Axel threw a strop regarding the possibility of having to lose his title. Idiot. If Ambrose drops to Big E, so be it. As long as they give a worthy feud rather than just some bullshit loss, just like Reigns and Rollins. The writing has kinda been on the wall for him dropping the title anyway (would rather is be after they come here in Nov, kinda want to see him with the title live. Selfish of me, but sorry not sorry :lol)

They continue to put on the best matches of the night though. PPV after PPV and just night after night, in general.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I guess The Shield will definitely be involved in some Survivor Series elimination match now. Hope they can pick up the win on their 1 year anniversary


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean being seen to by medics after the match. Damn that is brutal! Warning: graphic imagery.

http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=2340


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean being seen to by medics after the match. Damn that is brutal! Warning: graphic imagery.
> 
> http://dean-ambrose.net/?p=2340


Lol I was just about to post this


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheFranticJane

Why did Ambrose win that way? I don't like them making him a cowardly heel.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheFranticJane said:


> Why did Ambrose win that way? I don't like them making him a cowardly heel.


Probably because it was an impromptu match and they didn't really have to time to put anything properly together. Easy way to continue a feud if they need to (regarding Big E having something to do and Axel being injured). Also it protected Ambrose against losing the title but still fit with his heel persona of as long as he wins then that's fine with him sort of thing.


----------



## Deptford

So the tag match wins the MOTN and Ambrose/Big E wins the most brutal match of the night even though there was two hell in a cell matches. Our boys just doing what they do  

I don't care if it was a botch, Big E looked a hot mess after the match and Ambrose was pretty fucked up as well. I'm giving it the most rogue MOTN award. I got slight, slight shades of CZW MOX looking at Ambrose all fucked up like that and bleeding. :mark: 
Maybe I'm stretching, but I was so pumped to get an Ambrose defense. 

And Reigns/Rollins and Goldust get the best interactions of the night. Poor Goldy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was the best decision to have it end in a countout. Big E is new into his face role and they most likely mean to push him. Can't have him lose so quickly after turning face and can't have Ambrose drop the title so randomly. It was the only way.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Watching HIAC now:

Ambrose-Langston? We'll see how this goes, but I fear that Big E's gonna win.

That was another freakin' awesome match from the Shield. Got the crowd hot for the night again.
The ending, even though they lost was pretty cool too. Am I the only one that marked out like a retard for Roman's "Moment of Silence"? :mark: 

Ambrose vs. Big E was a bit awkward, but still decent.

Anybody have the promo from the pre-show?


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's Ambrose looking all sexy with Big E's blood on him.


He looks so blissful with blood on him again. ^_^


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watching HIAC now:
> 
> Ambrose-Langston? We'll see how this goes, but I fear that Big E's gonna win.
> 
> That was another freakin' awesome match from the Shield. Got the crowd hot for the night again.
> The ending, even though they lost was pretty cool too. Am I the only one that marked out like a retard for Roman's "Moment of Silence"? :mark:
> 
> Ambrose vs. Big E was a bit awkward, but still decent.
> 
> Anybody have the promo from the pre-show?


The promo is on dean fan site.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Watching HIAC now:
> 
> Ambrose-Langston? We'll see how this goes, but I fear that Big E's gonna win.
> 
> That was another freakin' awesome match from the Shield. Got the crowd hot for the night again.
> The ending, even though they lost was pretty cool too. Am I the only one that marked out like a retard for Roman's "Moment of Silence"? :mark:
> 
> Ambrose vs. Big E was a bit awkward, but still decent.
> 
> *Anybody have the promo from the pre-show?*


Pre-show promo below 

http://vimeo.com/77949457


----------



## roz85

tylermoxreigns said:


> Pre-show promo below
> 
> http://vimeo.com/77949457


Awesome, finally a promo! Missed this last night. The Shield's bond :mark: :mark: Also this hilarious exchange...

"Do you know who you're talking to?"
"I think I do... Dean Ambrose"

:lmao @ Langston's delivery



tylermoxreigns said:


>


lol so much gold in under 3 minutes... they would be wise to have a shield promo in every show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Langston was just so awkward all day, in the promo and in the match Wassupwitdat? He usually delivers in the ring, but the match with Ambrose, as stated before, was really awkward and you could hear Ambrose call the spots LOUDLY to him as someone said too.


----------



## Bearodactyl

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Langston was just so awkward all day, in the promo and in the match Wassupwitdat? He usually delivers in the ring, but the match with Ambrose, as stated before, was really awkward and you could hear Ambrose call the spots LOUDLY to him as someone said too.


I blame it on the last-minuteness of it all. For something that must've been thrown together on the day itself it realllly wasn't half bad.


----------



## SubZero3:16

My favourite part of the match was when Ambrose started to walk away the first time like he had no more fucks to give :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Langston was just so awkward all day, in the promo and in the match Wassupwitdat? He usually delivers in the ring, but the match with Ambrose, as stated before, was really awkward and you could hear Ambrose call the spots LOUDLY to him as someone said too.


Considering both of them were hurt/stiffing each other up, I don't blame him or Ambrose for the awkwardness.


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY GOD!
Ambrose last minute at HIAC!! :banderas

BLOOD.... :banderas :mark:



Bearodactyl said:


> I blame it on the last-minuteness of it all. For something that must've been thrown together on the day itself it realllly wasn't half bad.


Yup, I thought it was good. 
And I watched the video where they prepare his chin for stitching... :mark::mark::mark: but at the same time :KG:jt:ksi2 
It looks so amazing in slow motion, muscle by muscle... 










Also Ambrose made his epic hand-wave move again, but saw no gif on Tumblr yet!?!?!?! Wannabe Stans! :cussin: 
And I loved the part where Ambrose was slapping Biggy in the face, and when his face just stood straight almost immediately he was like
"_NO, GO DOWN FACE! DON'T STARE AT ME!!_" *slaps again* 
It was so brilliant! 

Tag Match was great of course!!! 










:clap


----------



## Shenroe

The issue was Big E is bigger, and faster than Dean. So where Ziggler was able to outsmart big e with his speed and explosiveness, Ambrose was doomed.
Moreover Big E is now a face, which means he will no sell his opponent offenses.


----------



## SonoShion

If BigE/Ambrose is now a legit feud with mic time involved, then I feel bad for you big man. 

_OH WHO GOT THE MIC NOW? _ If Ambrose has it you're about to get murdered BIG C BANKSTON.


----------



## Luces

SonoShion said:


> If BigE/Ambrose is now a legit feud with mic time involved, then I feel bad for you big man.
> 
> _OH WHO GOT THE MIC NOW? _ If Ambrose has it you're about to get murdered BIG C BANKSTON.


Well now you're just making me drool.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bearodactyl said:


> I blame it on the last-minuteness of it all. For something that must've been thrown together on the day itself it realllly wasn't half bad.


I guess you could blame it on that. It wasn't bad but still it wasn't as good as Ambrose matches usually are. Decent is the perfect adjective to describe it IMO.

Ambrose' knee is really making me nervous. :batista3 I hope it's nothing too serious because knee injuries are the worst.


----------



## SonoShion

Luces said:


> Well now you're just making me drool.


:homer

Looks about right.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Langston was really awkward on the pre show when he challenged Ambrose. I don't know if it was nervousness or just because it was too sudden, but it seemed like he was desperately thinking of what to say next.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> My favourite part of the match was when Ambrose started to walk away the first time like he had no more fucks to give :lol


Lol he was limping and was like fuck this bullshit lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn man I wish I could have had the night off to see that match. From the images and from what I read it seems like one of the better matches. I'll have to read up on the other matches as well.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Also Ambrose made his epic hand-wave move again, but saw no gif on Tumblr yet!?!?!?! Wannabe Stans! :cussin:



Hey NeyNey, I've got yo back girl :lol


----------



## Delbusto

I really have a hard time finding any of Dean's singles matches entertaining lately. Not a knock on Ambrose at all though, I know he's good and what he's capable of. But outside of the Bryan match on RAW a while back, most of them came off really dull and flat.


----------



## Coyotex

lol so glad i caught that pre show promo with the shield..aside for pretty much owning big e on the mic ambrose's face while roman and seth were talking had me cracking up


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Hey NeyNey, I've got yo back girl :lol


He sure knows how to get down.


----------



## SonoShion

Ambrose murdering Carlton. Like I said.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The foundation for a break up is being built











I'm not ready for this yet. At all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*breathes in* *breathes out* okay, okay. It's going to be just fine.

So they're dropping the anvils on the shield breaking up.

Ambrose getting cocky with his belt. Reigns not appreciating the put down.

Then Reigns does the double spear to win the match and Ambrose was busy celebrating with his belt and Reigns looking at him as if he's about to cut a bitch.

I love these guys together but I knew sooner or later that this time would come.


----------



## TeriAdele

OOOOOO That stare Seth and Roman were giving Dean at the end of that promo! It's on the horizon guys, their split is being planted.


----------



## Luces

TeriAdele said:


> OOOOOO That stare Seth and Roman were giving Dean at the end of that promo! It's on the horizon guys, their split is being planted.


Ahh man, gotta keep that cocky attitude in check, boy!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SonoShion said:


> Ambrose murdering Carlton. Like I said.


This made me laugh hard hahaha


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TeriAdele said:


> OOOOOO That stare Seth and Roman were giving Dean at the end of that promo! It's on the horizon guys, their split is being planted.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford

NOOOO I didnt catch that stare     
dont be mad sethy and roman it's ok I promisee


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Mr. I

They had a terrific run, and they'll be looked back on as a great stable, but if it's time to begin the split, then so be it. It's coming up on a year since their debut, that's a fine run.


----------



## Eulonzo

Those pictures are making me excited. :mark:


----------



## checkcola

The end is near. With how top heavy the WWE is, I fear once they split, they'll get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TeriAdele said:


> OOOOOO That stare Seth and Roman were giving Dean at the end of that promo! It's on the horizon guys, their split is being planted.





SubZero3:16 said:


>


These are both just perfect. 

Planting those seeds perfectly and creating those wedges between the group.

I love how they are continuing to do it organically too, like pretty much everything else this group has done. Nothing seems forced. Characters aren't drastically changing to allow a breakup to happen. Really exciting stuff!

Also how solid was Ambrose on the promo tonight. God damn, he was just tight with his words. He just knows how to keep drawing you in. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Some people are speculating that Roman Reigns will be the one to turn but Rollins also was staring at Ambrose..

So....


----------



## LSUZombie

Get ready for that baby face Ambrose turn


----------



## SubZero3:16

it's gonna be Rollins and Reigns vs Ambrose. All because Dean can't stop running that cocky mouth of his.


----------



## Asenath

They can't pull the trigger on a full Shield breakup until they're sure Reigns can stand on his own. He's the most individually protected guy, who keeps getting moments to shine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> it's gonna be Rollins and Reigns vs Ambrose. All because Dean can't stop running that cocky mouth of his.


I was thinking the exact same thing once Dean mentioned being the baddest guy around. I was watching on live stream and it lagged and skipped a lot, but I caught enough of the promo and the match to see the hints.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MOTHER FUCKING ROMAN REIGNS WITH THAT DOUBLE SPEAR. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> MOTHER FUCKING ROMAN REIGNS WITH THAT DOUBLE SPEAR. :mark:


How is he so damn pretty?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> How is he so damn pretty?


I have no idea, but I need to get on that before Subzero finds out.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The end is near. Damn. Split will likely occur on their one year anniversary at Survivor Series. You just don't get such lightning in a bottle chemistry anymore.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> The end is near. Damn. Split will likely occur on their one year anniversary at Survivor Series. You just don't get such lightning in a bottle chemistry anymore.


Yeah totally agree. We can only hope that all three of them manage to remain big stars after the split.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns and Ambrose look like they will be entering a feud. Worried about Rollins tbh.


----------



## Asenath

It should be the other way around though. Rollins v Ambrose put butts in seats during FCW.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Reigns and Ambrose look like they will be entering a feud. Worried about Rollins tbh.


I'm hoping for the best. However, ya never know with WWE.


----------



## OptionZero

I'd like to see:

shield break up

Ambrose has a run of insane promos and vicious promos that even Reigns and stoking can't stomach

Reigns and Rollins have a tag team run with mixed initial results but eventually earn a title shot against whatever team

Meanwhile the Wyatt family has reign of terror demolishing everyone, Cena, Punk, Rhodes, Bryan, rivaling the a shields debut run. No one can stop them 

reigns and Rollins earn a tag title shot but the Wyatt family costs them

Ambrose loses the US title due to Wyatt family interference 

More beatdowns by the Wyatt's leading up to Wrestlemania

Just before Wrestlemania, some face cuts promo on Reigns and Rollins, tells them they know what they need to do

Wyatt family beats up random face, shield theme hits, Ambrose reluctantly reunites with his brothers

Wyatt family v shield at Wrestlemania to open the show

Sort out the belts post mania

They don't even need to stay together after, they only reunite for special occasions


----------



## deathslayer

Hope it somehow ends up being triple threat at WM30 (for WWE Title maybe? :mark)


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Just wanted to tell you ladies in here I was literally an arm distance away from The Shield when they came down the arena stairs the two times they came out, freaking awesome. :mark:

Me and my friends were like "Moxley!" and I swear the dude started smirking, shit had us marking out like 12 year old virgins. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Just wanted to tell you ladies in here I was literally an arm distance away from The Shield when they came down the arena stairs the two times they came out, freaking awesome. :mark:
> 
> *Me and my friends were like "Moxley!" and I swear the dude started smirking, shit had us marking out like 12 year old virgins. :lol*


Cute


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Calahart said:


> Cute


For a bunch of grown ass guys that are closer to 30 then 20 - cute, disturbing or both could be used. That was the best part though, then they did it again before the whole Orton/HHH segment.


----------



## CM Jewels

Really eager to see what theme music Dean will roll with when he goes solo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Farnham the Drunk said:


> For a bunch of grown ass guys that are closer to 30 then 20 - cute, disturbing or both could be used. That was the best part though, then they did it again before the whole Orton/HHH segment.


Well at least you're honest with yourself. :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Calahart said:


> Well at least you're honest with yourself. :lol


Punk jogged literally right by me a few hours before Raw started & I immediately called my fiance & she marked out with me. Just that guy love, nothing gay about it. (Y)


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Yeah my boy Zo took these two pics, pretty much the best we got. They move so damn quick it's kind of hard to catch them without the blur.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I have no idea, but I need to get on that before Subzero finds out.


Shameless hussy :lol

Loved the ending though. Reigns really does facial expressions well. You can tell he just had it up to here with Ambrose.



























Just look at this man. I'll said it once, I'll say it again. John Cena, meet your replacement.










Oooo, work out gifs


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Farnham the Drunk said:


> Just wanted to tell you ladies in here I was literally an arm distance away from The Shield when they came down the arena stairs the two times they came out, freaking awesome. :mark:
> *
> Me and my friends were like "Moxley!" and I swear the dude started smirking, shit had us marking out like 12 year old virgins. *:lol


Oh man.. That idiot :lol



Farnham the Drunk said:


> For a bunch of grown ass guys that are closer to 30 then 20 - cute, disturbing or both could be used. That was the best part though, then they did it again before the whole Orton/HHH segment.





Farnham the Drunk said:


> Yeah my boy Zo took these two pics, pretty much the best we got. They move so damn quick it's kind of hard to catch them without the blur.


Dude these posts just made me :lol Glad you had a good time btw! 




Asenath said:


> It should be the other way around though. Rollins v Ambrose put butts in seats during FCW.


They'll save that for one of the top two titles, I'm telling ya. (Well, they should do anyway)


Edit:










LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Planting dem seeds I see. :mark: I'm 100% sure they're gonna use that material on the hype video packages in the future.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> They can't pull the trigger on a full Shield breakup until they're sure Reigns can stand on his own. He's the most individually protected guy, who keeps getting moments to shine.


if he can't hold his own without having his hand held then he won't make it.to sacrifice Rollins and Ambroses singles career for a guy that may or may not be good enough is moronic and unfair.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> it's gonna be Rollins and Reigns vs Ambrose. All because Dean can't stop running that cocky mouth of his.


Awww, but I love that cocky mouth...




Farnham the Drunk said:


> Punk jogged literally right by me a few hours before Raw started & I immediately called my fiance & she marked out with me. Just that guy love, nothing gay about it. (Y)


Is it weird to tell you that I love you now? Scrubs! <3 

Also if he was smirking, you managed to do what I've tried to do whenever I go to a show (assuming I'm close enough for them to read signs). We *think* Punker smirked a bit, collected himself, then beckoned to my husband like he was challenging him or something at last year's NoC. I'm still a bit skeptical, but those around us thought so too. I had a sign that said "Punk is Mr. 2 100" (a joke from Colt's AoW podcast) and he had a sign that said "CM Punk's beard is weak". I like to see if I can make them laugh or smile a little...not so much to break character, but just ti make sure they're still having fun. ^^()


----------



## roz85

*sniff* nooooo I don't want them to break up yet...  I don't think the time is right. One or two of them might fall down the ranks or be forgotten since the roster is so stacked at the top right now.

Reigns was just talking about the Shield's bond on Sunday. dang it, Dean!


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> *sniff* nooooo I don't want them to break up yet...  I don't think the time is right. One or two of them might fall down the ranks or be forgotten since the roster is so stacked at the top right now.
> 
> Reigns was just talking about the Shield's bond on Sunday. dang it, Dean!


It won't happen, but I'd love to see them work through it and then break up after WM30.


----------



## Mr. I

I can see Ambrose going straight to singles, with Rollins and Reigns sticking together as a tag team for a while longer, before splitting as well. No need to throw three new singles competitors into the mix at the same time, especially when WWE has big plans for all three of them.


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> It won't happen, but I'd love to see them work through it and then break up after WM30.


i think it might be possible if dean drops the title ASAP... he could be humbled and they work it out (i'm picturing the bro love moment, i would love to see that haha)... otherwise i think they are done soon.


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> i think it might be possible if dean drops the title ASAP... he could be humbled and they work it out (i'm picturing the bro love moment, i would love to see that haha)... otherwise i think they are done soon.


I'm okay with it, mainly because there's a good chance it'll happen at SS and I'll be there to cry and take pictures while my husband makes fun of me. That being said, I'll be bummed out that I won't be able to bring a Happy Anniversary Shield sign.  The honeymoon period is over.


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> I'm okay with it, mainly because there's a good chance it'll happen at SS and I'll be there to cry and take pictures while my husband makes fun of me. That being said, I'll be bummed out that I won't be able to bring a Happy Anniversary Shield sign.  The honeymoon period is over.


aw well that's awesome you get to go to SS anyway... are you going to be sitting in the on camera area? you should bring a sign anyway so we know where to look!


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> aw well that's awesome you get to go to SS anyway... are you going to be sitting in the on camera area? you should bring a sign anyway so we know where to look!


I'm not entirely sure. I'll probably bring something since sometimes they do that big camera pan. I wanted floor seats like the last times I went, but the prices skyrocketed, so we're in row 15 of the lower arena for the same cost for floor seats last year.  I can check, but I *think* we're not on cam side...which is fine because the guys can still see my weird signs, but I think we'll be too far away for them to see anyway. Stupid money.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Im excited, nervous and upset all at once. I may never see The Shield wrestle as a group in person but Im excited on how they are slowly building up the breakup of the group. Like you all said its not like its forced to be hurried like along the other storylines. They're slowly giving clues, giving hints on who will turn against each other. Im afraid on what WWE Creative will do once they split up. Hopefully they dont ruin it because this would come along as as a great story line. 

I could sense a bit of a Rollins and Reigns teaming up at first, Dean would forever be a heel. Then once Rollins and Reigns split it would be Rollins vs Ambrose (check out their FCW matches). Cant wait!


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## tbp82

I could see The Shield in the ring and Ambrose cutting a promo about how he can't be beat. He's the best US Champion nobody can beat him and then he issues an open challenge to anyone who wants to prove he's not the baddest man in the world when BAM!!!! Reigns spears him out his shoes to take the US Title. Ambrose could have a short feud with Reigns where Reigns keeps the US Title then being a heel Ambrose could attack Cena and start a feud with him for the World Title. While they continue Reigns build as the mid-card champion until Reigns is ready for his WWE Title run.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

SubZero3:16 said:


> You see, I always said that you were a good kid. Here have some young Ambrose on my behalf


He is so fucking sexy just like his Shield teammates.

I would love to have him in my bed!!

Preferably with no clothes on and me on top!!

My god I just can't control myself!!


----------



## Luces

BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> He is so fucking sexy just like his Shield teammates.
> 
> I would love to have him in my bed!!
> 
> Preferably with no clothes on and me on top!!
> 
> My god I just can't control myself!!


Join the club, sweetheart. There's a bloody long line.  Although I'm hoping some leave the line to join the line for the other guys. Hmm...

Oh, and feel free to watch my Mox MVs if you want to fangirl on some old footage. *winkwinknudgenudgeknowwhatImean*


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> I could see The Shield in the ring and Ambrose cutting a promo about how he can't be beat. He's the best US Champion nobody can beat him and then he issues an open challenge to anyone who wants to prove he's not the baddest man in the world when BAM!!!! Reigns spears him out his shoes to take the US Title. Ambrose could have a short feud with Reigns where Reigns keeps the US Title then being a heel Ambrose could attack Cena and start a feud with him for the World Title. While they continue Reigns build as the mid-card champion until Reigns is ready for his WWE Title run.


You know... I actually like this. This could work. :rep


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

Luces said:


> Join the club, sweetheart. There's a bloody long line.  Although I'm hoping some leave the line to join the line for the other guys. Hmm...
> 
> Oh, and feel free to watch my Mox MVs if you want to fangirl on some old footage. *winkwinknudgenudgeknowwhatImean*


I'll join the Rollins and Reigns line too :yum:

I am working on self duplication right now.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

Luces said:


> Join the club, sweetheart. There's a bloody long line.  Although I'm hoping some leave the line to join the line for the other guys. Hmm...
> 
> Oh, and feel free to watch my Mox MVs if you want to fangirl on some old footage. *winkwinknudgenudgeknowwhatImean*


I'll join the Rollins and Reigns line too :yum:

I am working on creating a way to self duplicate right now so I can have all 3 at once :cool2

Not that I am THAT type (well maybe for the Shield I could be).


----------



## Luces

BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> I'll join the Rollins and Reigns line too :yum:
> 
> I am working on self duplication right now.


Noooo! One line only, so shoo!  Go bug Subzero in the Reigns line. 


Speaking of Subzero, I'm spending today catching up on everything since Friday, so I'm pretty behind. I just noticed in the ME match on Smackdown something that made me think of you, SZ. Cody grabbed the back of Reigns' pants and pulled him towards him and one point. I figured that gave you a bunch of ideas.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

Luces said:


> Noooo! One line only, so shoo!  Go bug Subzero in the Reigns line.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Subzero, I'm spending today catching up on everything since Friday, so I'm pretty behind. I just noticed in the ME match on Smackdown something that made me think of you, SZ. Cody grabbed the back of Reigns' pants and pulled him towards him and one point. I figured that gave you a bunch of ideas.


Cody is meh, but Reigns :yum:

I see Seth is getting no love in all this :no:


----------



## Luces

BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> Cody is meh, but Reigns :yum:
> 
> I see Seth is getting no love in all this :no:


There's one gal on here who's hardcore for Rollins, but I can't remember who (too many horny gals to keep track of!). For me personally, he almost seems too nice and brotherly for me to lust over. ^^()


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> Noooo! One line only, so shoo!  Go bug Subzero in the Reigns line.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Subzero, I'm spending today catching up on everything since Friday, so I'm pretty behind. I just noticed in the ME match on Smackdown something that made me think of you, SZ. Cody grabbed the back of Reigns' pants and pulled him towards him and one point. I figured that gave you a bunch of ideas.


Stop sending all those damn hussies over here! Damn it. I need to post more Ambrose pics, shoot I'll add in some Rollins as well.

You know that's funny cause I'm currently reading a Reigns/Rhodes fic and it's pretty damn good. But Cody better watch himself before he put Reigns in harm's way. You saw that gif that I posted a couple days ago, Randy still owns that ass :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oooh ispy new peoples in the thread... _Hiiiiiiiii_! Welcome to the party/dark side! ahah!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Stop sending all those damn hussies over here! Damn it. I need to post more Ambrose pics, shoot I'll add in some Rollins as well.
> 
> You know that's funny cause I'm currently reading a Reigns/Rhodes fic and it's pretty damn good. But Cody better watch himself before he put Reigns in harm's way. You saw that gif that I posted a couple days ago, Randy still owns that ass :lol


But Reigns is bigger so, you know, he can handle more! Right? Take one for the team, SZ!

And geez, that gif. Randy was looking awfully noncon rapey there...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> But Reigns is bigger so, you know, he can handle more! Right? *Take one for the team, SZ!*
> 
> And geez, that gif. Randy was looking awfully noncon rapey there...












Meh, Randy looks like he always does to me.


----------



## SovietWrestler

I'm still believing in The Shield.


----------



## roz85

Luces said:


> There's one gal on here who's hardcore for Rollins, but I can't remember who (too many horny gals to keep track of!). For me personally, he almost seems too nice and brotherly for me to lust over. ^^()


i agree with your assessment. i am a major rollins mark but he seems too nice to get all worked up about. dean on the other hand... dean seems like he wouldn't treat a lady very well. :datass ahem...


----------



## Cyon

Kind of late, but I'm still marking over Reign's double spear. He's starting to become my favorite out of the group.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Meh, Randy looks like he always does to me.


Like a rotisserie chicken basted in Rohypnol?


----------



## roz85

Asenath said:


> Like a rotisserie chicken basted in Rohypnol?


:lmao pretty much this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Like a rotisserie chicken basted in Rohypnol?


Hey now, that look is what's best for business!








or so they tell me


----------



## MrSmallPackage

This is the best news ever, the split is coming at a great time.
They've been booked strong for almost a year and we're even used to see them lose without freaking the fuck out.
Ambrose is a master heel just waiting to happen.
I hope Rollins and Reigns turns face. Rollins was born to be a crowd-favorite.
Reigns has really proven himself the last couple of months. He can hang with the big boys and he's only getting better.

I'm not the least bit worried or sad.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MrSmallPackage said:


> This is the best news ever, the split is coming at a great time.
> They've been booked strong for almost a year and we're even used to see them lose without freaking the fuck out.
> Ambrose is a master heel just waiting to happen.
> I hope Rollins and Reigns turns face. Rollins was born to be a crowd-favorite.
> Reigns has really proven himself the last couple of months. He can hang with the big boys and he's only getting better.
> 
> *I'm not the least bit worried or sad.*


Me either 

It's gonna be incredible to watch play out on screen if they do it correctly.


----------



## roz85

I think reigns would be huge as a face. sucks that they are splitting up because it's the best stable i've ever seen and i think they could go even farther together, but i'm mostly worried that wwe won't handle it well and ambrose and/or rollins get lost in the shuffle. i'm not at all worried about reigns.


----------



## King BOOKAH

Spicoli said:


> I have to agree. I was actually intrested in that match. I really hope this isnt the last of Big E/Ambrose. I think it could be a good fued for the US title. And if I had to pick anybody to take the title off of Ambrose, it would be Big E. Oh, and that spear thru the ropes! :mark:


Match was good but E is way above the US belt he needs that punk ass Axel to stop ducking him and give up that IC belt once and for all. Ambrose as a champ is bearable even though he never defends his belt but Axel on my screen makes me angry, even with Heyan by him and that says a lot..


----------



## NeyNey

Pure Ambrose dominance, holy SHIT!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
The god at RAW.. before, during and after the match.. It was more Ambrose attitude than usual. :agree:
..and fuck, that promo was awesome, he was soo soo *soooooo* so fucking badass and Reigns with that "You little piece of shit..."-stare :MARK: :MARK: :MARK: 
ARE YOU JELLY RO?? AAAW next time don't lose your title. 8*D (lol)

Didn't notice it was that intense while I was watching.. but in that gif... Wow...



SubZero3:16 said:


>


(Y)(Y)(Y) :clap:clap:clap SO awesome!!! 
I think Reigns will do a better job on his own as people think. :cool2
Can't wait to see that.



Eulonzo said:


> Those pictures are making me excited. :mark:





Quoth the Raven said:


> The end is near. Damn. Split will likely occur on their one year anniversary at Survivor Series.





CM Jewels said:


> Really eager to see what theme music Dean will roll with when he goes solo.





MoxleyMoxx said:


> Planting dem seeds I see. :mark: I'm 100% sure they're gonna use that material on the hype video packages in the future.


glorious glorious glorious beautiful beautiful beautiful, all of it makes me so fucking excited!!!!!! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Hey NeyNey, I've got yo back girl :lol


YES!!! Thanks girl!!!

BADDEST MAN ALIVE!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:mark:mark:mark: The Shield cutting a promo on HIC and on Raw. And that double spear :mark:mark:mark: Yeah Ambrose has to share his number one spot in my fav wrestler list with Reigns. I'm really not ready for their break up and I will cry my eyeballs out when they do. I will really miss their bromance and their chemistry in the ring. Hopefully they get treated well and they won't fall in an bottomless pit like others did.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:mark: :mark: :mark:



































Anyone would think he thinks he's the baddest man alive :lol


----------



## King BOOKAH

Its obviously Reigns and Big E who mopped the floor with him >=P

On the flip side though Reigns acting was very nice. I rather there be an inner struggle for the US belt. I see Reigns easily winning the feud BUT it should be a good one.

Its time for the shield members to finally get a chance to spread their wings. Ambrose will be an awesome heel and Reigns an awesome tweener. Rollins needs to turn baby face and we will see their stock skyrocket with possible mash ups with all 3 getting back together some time down the road like other factions such as DX have,


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would think he thinks he's the baddest man alive :lol


You just made me one very happy fangirl. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

I heard a rumor on tumblr that Dean Ambrose is the baddest man alive.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> I heard a rumor on tumblr that Dean Ambrose is the baddest man alive.


Why did this make me laugh so much lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> I heard a rumor on tumblr that Dean Ambrose is the baddest man alive.





BaBy FireFly said:


> Why did this make me laugh so much lol


I'm laughing harder than I should be. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would think he thinks he's the baddest man alive :lol



This made me :lol 

Found this adorable fan art of Seth rollins on Tumblr


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> This made me :lol
> 
> Found this adorable fan art of Seth rollins on Tumblr


Awww, he's the cutest thing!

Seth is going to be such a babyface darling when he goes solo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

lol kawaiiseth


----------



## TD Stinger

Going a bit off topic, I can see the "devil" Bray Wyatt referred to last night being Triple H. As in, HHH somehow reached them and got them to take out Bryan for him. Eventually this is revealed. The Shield get jealous. This leads to them turning on the Authority and turning face (or anti hero or whatever spin you want to put on it).

And this is gets them to WM XXX. Seriously, this what I see happening to get to Wrestlemania. W/ all the top guys and returning stars possible, what else can TWO three man teams do at the biggest show of the year that would actually allow them to have a prominent top on the show.

Even w/ the small hints last night, I don't see the Shield breaking up until at least after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Asenath

Since we're speculating, and since I'm high off my face on sinus pills, let me toss another idea -- the 'fractures' in the Shield could be a ruse. DX did it several times, splitting up and then making up when the other guys had no idea. It's not an unheard of proposition.

And I still say they're going to go rogue on The Authority before they split for good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TD Stinger said:


> Going a bit off topic,* I can see the "devil" Bray Wyatt referred to last night being Triple H. As in, HHH somehow reached them and got them to take out Bryan for him. Eventually this is revealed. The Shield get jealous. This leads to them turning on the Authority and turning face (or anti hero or whatever spin you want to put on it).*
> 
> And this is gets them to WM XXX. Seriously, this what I see happening to get to Wrestlemania. W/ all the top guys and returning stars possible, what else can TWO three man teams do at the biggest show of the year that would actually allow them to have a prominent top on the show.
> 
> Even w/ the small hints last night, I don't see the Shield breaking up until at least after Wrestlemania.


I like this. Trips would tell them because they were unable to get the job done that he had to call in the Wyatts. That they're only B players.



Asenath said:


> And I still say they're going to go rogue on The Authority before they split for good.


Going rogue on the authority at SS would be a full circle moment for The Shield :mark: :mark: Book it Vince!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Going rogue on the authority at SS would be a full circle moment for The Shield :mark: :mark: Book it Vince!


I would need to bring a towel to SS if that happened. You'd know where I was in the audience because I'd be the screaming banshee losing her mind with people staring at her. ^^() :mark:


----------



## cindel25

Why was Roman' hair being sassy when Triple h/Steph/Randy did their group hug? He was like "are you kidding me with this shit"? 

Tsk tsk. Roman' hair is pissed and he ain't gonna take it no more!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> This made me :lol
> 
> Found this adorable fan art of Seth rollins on Tumblr



this is the chick who did the drawings... she's done a bunch of Shield drawings and they are beyond adorable. I had to give her a follow.

http://tapla.tumblr.com/


----------



## deepelemblues

honestly i think becoming HHH's enforcers was a big mistake... shield shoulda remained independent!


----------



## randomaccess

TD Stinger said:


> Going a bit off topic, I can see the "devil" Bray Wyatt referred to last night being Triple H. As in, HHH somehow reached them and got them to take out Bryan for him. Eventually this is revealed. The Shield get jealous. This leads to them turning on the Authority and turning face (or anti hero or whatever spin you want to put on it).
> 
> And this is gets them to WM XXX. Seriously, this what I see happening to get to Wrestlemania. W/ all the top guys and returning stars possible, what else can TWO three man teams do at the biggest show of the year that would actually allow them to have a prominent top on the show.
> 
> Even w/ the small hints last night, I don't see the Shield breaking up until at least after Wrestlemania.


Why can't it as easily be Kane? It wouldn't make sense for it to be triple H after everything last night - especially after the throw off speculation via Kane's twitter #nomorefollowthebuzzards


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Luces said:


> I'm okay with it, mainly because there's a good chance it'll happen at SS and I'll be there to cry and take pictures while my husband makes fun of me. That being said, I'll be bummed out that I won't be able to bring a Happy Anniversary Shield sign.  The honeymoon period is over.


I'm slightly jealous that you're going to SS  I live in the Boston area myself and thought about going. I can't afford anything other than the nosebleeds.


----------



## Asenath

randomaccess said:


> Why can't it as easily be Kane? It wouldn't make sense for it to be triple H after everything last night - especially after the throw off speculation via Kane's twitter #nomorefollowthebuzzards
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Look. We all know who it's going to be:






He's going to drop his doofus son in law on his face, and then The Corporate Family and The Authoritative Shield can feud until such a point as the Shield go rogue.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Exactly. It's Vince. It has always been Vince pulling the strings.


----------



## Amber B

It's going to be a slow ass implosion so that when Reigns finally drags Ambrose, the audience will have no choice but to care. They still have shit to do with HHH/Steph, they're whoring out way too much merchandise and Ambrose needs time to become the irrational Svengali that will completely embrace his short bus ticket. 

The Wyatts aren't replacing them in the Authority, they aren't the new hitmen. It's a totally separate story.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> this is the chick who did the drawings... she's done a bunch of Shield drawings and they are beyond adorable. I had to give her a follow.
> 
> http://tapla.tumblr.com/



Thank you for sharing, gave her a follow too. She's really talented, love her manga style drawing.



















There all so cuuuuuute


----------



## Luces

Telos said:


> I'm slightly jealous that you're going to SS  I live in the Boston area myself and thought about going. I can't afford anything other than the nosebleeds.


I was looking forward to it for months so when they went on sale and I saw the prices, I freaked out, but I was too stubborn. I'm also bummed out because normally I have 3 or 4 friends who go with my husband and I and they all said no this time. I'll have fun anyway, but it's a lot better with friends.

Now I know for the future though that I can ask you if one of them bales after I buy a ticket next time. ^^() (Which...has happened before.)



SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. It's Vince. It has always been Vince pulling the strings.


Unless they decide to scrap everything at the last minute...then it'll be Hornswoggle, the scapegoat for all scrapped angles.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm laughing harder than I should be. :lol


 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Since we're speculating, and since I'm high off my face on sinus pills, let me toss another idea -- the 'fractures' in the Shield could be a ruse. DX did it several times, splitting up and then making up when the other guys had no idea. It's not an unheard of proposition.
> 
> And I still say they're going to go rogue on The Authority before they split for good.


I had a horrible sinus infection and was pumped up on loads of sinus meds...I was high as fuck so I feel ya lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Luces said:


> Unless they decide to scrap everything at the last minute...then it'll be Hornswoggle, the scapegoat for all scrapped angles.


You've gotta love how many times this company screws up its own storylines and then become full of righteous indignation when the 'smarks' call them out on it.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> You've gotta love how many times this company screws up its own storylines and then become full of righteous indignation when the 'smarks' call them out on it.


The one that ticked me off the most was the anonymous GM thing from a few years back. That story went on for so long with absolutely no pay-off. I kinda liked it at first, as it provided for some funny moments (Jericho and Edge arguing with the laptop on separate occasions, Punk mocking Cole while he was on commentary), but when Vince (because he probably got tired of it and decided no one cared (whether we did or not)) said scrap it, we got ol' Swogs. I mean, they could've wrapped it up quickly by having literally anyone else come out with a laptop or a tablet or something and admit to being the GM. *sigh*

Anyway, on a happier note, I'm watching the boys tag match from HiaC (I saved their matches for today while husband was at work ^^() ) and I think they looked particular badass when they came over the barrier.


----------



## roz85

Asenath said:


> Since we're speculating, and since I'm high off my face on sinus pills, let me toss another idea -- the 'fractures' in the Shield could be a ruse. DX did it several times, splitting up and then making up when the other guys had no idea. It's not an unheard of proposition.
> 
> And I still say they're going to go rogue on The Authority before they split for good.


This would all be ideal. Let's hope... but every time i get my hopes up with storylines things go the opposite direction.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


>


Chibi Ambrose...I'm going to go lie down and die of adorable overload now.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I really hope they won't break up too soon. I would hate to see them in random low midcarter matches with no storylines and build up. I still hope they hold off the break up a little longer and they will turn on the corporation before they split.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> I like this. Trips would tell them because they were unable to get the job done that he had to call in the Wyatts. That they're only B players.
> 
> 
> 
> Going rogue on the authority at SS would be a full circle moment for The Shield :mark: :mark: Book it Vince!


and then Shield w/ Vince vs. Wyatt's w/ HHH? bama


----------



## Eulonzo

I just hope they do it right and not rush it so when Rollins or Reigns (or both) finally turn on Ambrose, the crowd & the fans actually give a shit and are invested as hell in it.


----------



## Coyotex

soo umm ive just been wondering what is seth rollin's finishing move?i know reigns has the spear and ambrose has that faceplant move but i don't recall what seth does


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Coyotex said:


> soo umm ive just been wondering what is seth rollin's finishing move?i know reigns has the spear and ambrose has that faceplant move but i don't recall what seth does


he's been using Blackout.


----------



## Joshi Judas

1. Blackout- stomping his opponent's face to the mat.
2. Springboard jumping knee to opponent's head.
3. Avada Kedavra- superkick to kneeling opponent.
4. God's Last Gift- small package driver.
5. Phoenix splash.

He's used all these in FCW/NXT. On the main roster, he's just used the first 2. Likely saving the others for when he turns face since they are guaranteed to pop the crowd.


----------



## hag

I don't know if this has been said, or if it's really worth noting, but after The Shield's match on Monday, they did not do the usual "fist together justice" shit they usually do. Dean Ambrose raised his title and Reigns and Rollins stood there looking at Ambrose.


----------



## roz85

^ Yep, all part of the inevitable split... Roman's death stare was pretty hardcore when he did that.


----------



## Luces

RichardHagen said:


> I don't know if this has been said, or if it's really worth noting, but after The Shield's match on Monday, they did not do the usual "fist together justice" shit they usually do. Dean Ambrose raised his title and Reigns and Rollins stood there looking at Ambrose.


Well, if they just hadn't lost their belts, they'd have something to raise, too! They can't expect him to NOT raise it?


----------



## SubZero3:16

RichardHagen said:


> I don't know if this has been said, or if it's really worth noting, but after The Shield's match on Monday, they did not do the usual "fist together justice" shit they usually do. Dean Ambrose raised his title and Reigns and Rollins stood there looking at Ambrose.


Yeah I noticed it. When they won Dean immediately grabbed his belt and started celebrating while Roman was looking around yelling for Rollins.

Dean continued to have his own victory party while Seth crawled in grabbing his neck. 

Roman gave Dean a death stare which he didn't notice because he was too busy telling folks that he still has his belt.


I really, really, really hope that wwe doesn't rush this split and gives it time to develop.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine




----------



## What A Maneuver

I really hope the split is a slow build. I don't want it to be a couple stares and then out of nowhere Rollins and Reigns are beating up Ambrose. I want some backstage hostility and interaction. A little arguing that they abruptly stop but are put in a sour mood by. Some poor communication in the ring. Get the audience revved up for a face turn by one or two of the guys. It's important that the audience start seeing them as individuals before they're put out on their own.

I am a bit bummed that with a split on its way, we'll probably never get a Shield/Wyatt feud. I always thought Shield would go face (very, very briefly), feud with the Wyatts, and then start turning against each other out of frustration when the Wyatts beat them.


----------



## roz85

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


zombie reigns - go home, you're drunk.

lol i love their zombie names on the website...



> Roman "Braaaiins," Dean "Am-bones," & "Death" Rollins


----------



## cindel25

They're not going to split until after Wrestlemania. 

Someone on tumblr said they are still advertised as "THE SHIELD" and still have scheduled appearances as a group. 

This whole tension thing is probably them turning on the Corp.


----------



## roz85

i hope you're right, cindel!


----------



## Srdjan99

Let them split at Elimination Chamber, so we can have a Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns match at WM


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> They're not going to split until after Wrestlemania.
> 
> Someone on tumblr said they are still advertised as "THE SHIELD" and still have scheduled appearances as a group.
> 
> This whole tension thing is probably them turning on the Corp.




too bad all those advertisements have that little tiny * that says card subject to change


but i hope they don't split for a little while...build it up like everybody is saying and get people to care about it. as long as they're part of the "authority" no one is gonna give a shit if they start fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## dmccourt95

What I'd like is for Punk/Bryan to feud with Wyatts/Authority up until Royal Rumble, then have The Shield v The Wyatts at the Elimination Chamber in an Ec match, reinvinting the match a bit with having it as a 6 man tag EC, then have them also fight at WM then after a great match, Ambrose attacks Reigns and Rollins with a chair


----------



## bjnelson19705

I thought during that promo, they were going to say something about Ambrose.


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> too bad all those advertisements have that little tiny * that says card subject to change


I thought about that but they are doing a signing in my area as a group and coming back for a house show. 

Also they are making WWE way too much money at this point and rumored to have more products at the WWEshop. 

I'm expecting to see more The Shield merchandise at Wrestlemania.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> I thought about that but they are doing a signing in my area as a group and coming back for a house show.
> 
> Also they are making WWE way too much money at this point and rumored to have more products at the WWEshop.
> 
> I'm expecting to see more The Shield merchandise at Wrestlemania.




the guys i work with that like wresting are making fun of me about this teasing of a split. They're like you just got their sweatshirt, they can't break up on you now!


----------



## heelguy95

Finally, it's happening; slowly but surely. Ambrose finally gets the spotlight he deserves. No more sharing! I do like The Shield, but I also like the classic Ambrose character a little bit more... Okay, a lot more.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Yaaasss! I am into horror shit so this gets me giddy! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my god zombie shield!
Now I wanna play resident evil.


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> Yaaasss! I am into horror shit so this gets me giddy!


So....cameo in The Walking Dead for the boys? Maybe? Pleeeeaaaaase?!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Luces said:


> So....cameo in The Walking Dead for the boys? Maybe? Pleeeeaaaaase?!


Holy crap that would be amazing! I'm super behind with season 4. I need to catch up sometime.


----------



## Asenath

I don't see it for the Shield as zombies.

Clearly, they're a werewolf pack having a temporary power struggle.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Embrace the Rolleigns. (The real reason behind the incoming split)


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Embrace the Rolleigns. (The real reason behind the incoming split)




















*MFEO.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> *MFEO.*


I must be one of the olds because I had to google that. For those who don't know MFEO = made for each other

But I totally agree. They are too cute together. Sorry Ambrollins fangirls.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> I must be one of the olds because I had to google that. For those who don't know MFEO = made for each other
> 
> But I totally agree. They are too cute together. Sorry Ambrollins fangirls.


Don't feel bad, I had no bloody clue what that was supposed to mean. Thanks for explaining it. ^^() I'm not really into the whole slash pairing the boys, but those are some pretty adorable gifs. I can appreciate the guy love.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> So....cameo in The Walking Dead for the boys? Maybe? Pleeeeaaaaase?!


Yaaasss please!!!! 
I am down for werewolfs but that's more justin gabriel lol


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## heelguy95

Since you all like pictures, here's Dean Ambrose who just finished defeating the jobber, Justin Gabriel, thanks to the knee trembler, in 2k14. NXT Arena, by the way.










Also, why the hell is he wearing gloves? When the hell did he ever wear gloves? Only Seth Rollins wears those.


----------



## SonoShion

If Ambrose is going for the WHC anytime soon I'm going to lose my shit. Cena/Ambrose promo encounters should be quality on Punk/Cena heights.


----------



## TD Stinger

If WWE is really planning to split them up, I hope they nix it immediately. Not saying what they're doing right now won't work. In fact it's the best way to do it w/ Ambrose getting a big head and Rollins and Reigns getting fed up. But this is not the right time. The Shield should stay together until after Wrestlemania, then run this storyline.

The Shield still has gas left in the tank. I still say that they should they should turn face against the Authority. It goes like this:

1. It's eventually revealed that The Wyatt Family was somehow hired by The Authority w/ Triple H being the devil to take out Punk and Bryan.
2. The Shield are skeptical to this, but continue to follow orders.
3. For a short while we have a new power stable including HHH, Steph, the Shield, the Wyatts, and Kane (and whoever else that may join). Kind of like a new Corporate Ministry.
4. The Authority begins to trust the Wyatts more than they do The Shield and The Shield get jealous and upset.
5. Like others have said, Triple H calls them out and runs them down for not being as effective the Wyatts. He tells them to get in line or hit the road.
6. The Shield, dejected, seemingly get in line and follow HHH's orders.
7. Eventually, we get a moment where The entire Authority and what ever good guys in that are in the ring (Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, Miz, Usos, etc.) are in a full scale brawl. The Authority gets the upper hand. This lead to a moment where The Shield have Bryan surrounded w/ The Wyatts behind them. One of the Shield members (probably Ambrose) picks a broken Bryan up by the chin, balls his fist, goes for the punch, but turns around and punches Wyatt and the rest of The Shield attack Harper and Rowan. Crowd goes crazy and Raw ends w/ The Shield standing tall w/ The Authority and the good guys not believing what just happened.

From here on out, The Shield make it their mission to take out The Wyatts and The Authority along w/ it. This leads them to Wrestlemania w/ a big hardcore 6 Man Tag. Again, if you want both 3 man teams to have an important spot on the show, this is really the best way to do it. The card will be too stacked for them any other way w/ all the top stars and all the potential returning stars. Seriously, WWE has to stop this now. Good way to do it, but the timing is all wrong.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oops, double post.


----------



## Luces

So I made that zombie Shield pic my laptop wallpaper for the rest of the week because I'm an idiot, and I was noticing how Ambrose seems to be the one getting into it the most. ^^ That's my boy, zombie-ing it up proper.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> So I made that zombie Shield pic my laptop wallpaper for the rest of the week because I'm an idiot, and I was noticing how Ambrose seems to be the one getting into it the most. ^^ That's my boy, zombie-ing it up proper.




Too funny. I also made it my wallpaper at work. 


Just wanted to add, love your newest video. Great job as always.


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Too funny. I also made it my wallpaper at work.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add, love your newest video. Great job as always.


Great minds, eh?  I thought my husband was going to like it, but he rolled his eyes at me. Oh well, can't win them all.

I'm glad you enjoyed it. ^^ I'm weirdly proud of that one...probably just because it makes me laugh.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Well Survivor Series is on the way. The boys' first anniversary. Nerve-wracking on what would happen...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

heelguy95 said:


> Since you all like pictures, here's Dean Ambrose who just finished defeating the jobber, Justin Gabriel, thanks to the knee trembler, in 2k14. NXT Arena, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why the hell is he wearing gloves? When the hell did he ever wear gloves? Only Seth Rollins wears those.


He used to wear gloves but like forever ago lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> So I made that zombie Shield pic my laptop wallpaper for the rest of the week because I'm an idiot, and I was noticing how Ambrose seems to be the one getting into it the most. ^^ That's my boy, zombie-ing it up proper.


Well he does love the walking dead lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Well he does love the walking dead lol


Everyone should like the walking dead. Everyone.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Everyone should like the walking dead. Everyone.


LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> Everyone should like the walking dead. Everyone.


Agree. :clap

How can you not like it, stabbing people (read: zombies) with a spear-like object through the head as they try and get through a fence at you. Sounds like damn good TV to me :lol 



heelguy95 said:


> Since you all like pictures, here's Dean Ambrose who just finished defeating the jobber, Justin Gabriel, thanks to the knee trembler, in 2k14. NXT Arena, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why the hell is he wearing gloves? When the hell did he ever wear gloves? Only Seth Rollins wears those.


Model was created sometime around before Mania (wanna say the cut off is Feb, bit not entirely sure), where he used to wear gloves. Just didn't get a chance to change the CAW model.


----------



## Joshi Judas

On a totally random note, I was rewatching Pacific Rim yesterday where the huge robots called Jagers need to be copiloted. And the pilots form this neural connection to sync with each other called the drift. There was a Chinese Jager called Crimson Typhoon that was three handed and co piloted by triplets.

Made me wonder how awesome it would be if there was a Jager designed after the Cerberus (3 headed dog) and co piloted by Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns as they fight Kaijus emerging out of the Pacific


----------



## roz85

Asenath said:


>


Love this!!!



Calahart said:


> Everyone should like the walking dead. Everyone.


My husband and I are both major horror junkies and we tried walking dead season 1, marathoned the whole season... and hated it. :lol the only interesting character was the dude banging the lame ass sherrif's wife. I've been told it got better after season 1 but I could never bring myself to try again.


----------



## roz85

TD Stinger said:


> If WWE is really planning to split them up, I hope they nix it immediately. Not saying what they're doing right now won't work. In fact it's the best way to do it w/ Ambrose getting a big head and Rollins and Reigns getting fed up. But this is not the right time. The Shield should stay together until after Wrestlemania, then run this storyline.
> 
> The Shield still has gas left in the tank. I still say that they should they should turn face against the Authority. It goes like this:
> 
> 1. It's eventually revealed that The Wyatt Family was somehow hired by The Authority w/ Triple H being the devil to take out Punk and Bryan.
> 2. The Shield are skeptical to this, but continue to follow orders.
> 3. For a short while we have a new power stable including HHH, Steph, the Shield, the Wyatts, and Kane (and whoever else that may join). Kind of like a new Corporate Ministry.
> 4. The Authority begins to trust the Wyatts more than they do The Shield and The Shield get jealous and upset.
> 5. Like others have said, Triple H calls them out and runs them down for not being as effective the Wyatts. He tells them to get in line or hit the road.
> 6. The Shield, dejected, seemingly get in line and follow HHH's orders.
> 7. Eventually, we get a moment where The entire Authority and what ever good guys in that are in the ring (Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, Miz, Usos, etc.) are in a full scale brawl. The Authority gets the upper hand. This lead to a moment where The Shield have Bryan surrounded w/ The Wyatts behind them. One of the Shield members (probably Ambrose) picks a broken Bryan up by the chin, balls his fist, goes for the punch, but turns around and punches Wyatt and the rest of The Shield attack Harper and Rowan. Crowd goes crazy and Raw ends w/ The Shield standing tall w/ The Authority and the good guys not believing what just happened.
> 
> From here on out, The Shield make it their mission to take out The Wyatts and The Authority along w/ it. This leads them to Wrestlemania w/ a big hardcore 6 Man Tag. Again, if you want both 3 man teams to have an important spot on the show, this is really the best way to do it. The card will be too stacked for them any other way w/ all the top stars and all the potential returning stars. Seriously, WWE has to stop this now. Good way to do it, but the timing is all wrong.


I want them to rebel against the corporation so bad :mark: but remain a heel or at least tweener stable until they inevitably break up - preferably after WM, I agree it's way too soon with how stacked the top is right now. I definitely don't want them to go from Corporation lackeys to support for the big show or bryan. I think they can and should stand on their own. :gun:


----------



## Headliner

WWE's incompetence knows no boundries. If Reigns leave, the entire group must go. The other two can't stay together. What they need to do is turn against Triple H after the Rumble. Then feud with the Wyatt family before breaking up. A Shield/Wyatt family feud would be awesome considering we haven't had a legit stable war in forever.


----------



## Asenath

Headliner said:


> WWE's incompetence knows no boundries. If Reigns leave, the entire group must go. The other two can't stay together. What they need to do is turn against Triple H after the Rumble. Then feud with the Wyatt family before breaking up. A Shield/Wyatt family feud would be awesome considering we haven't had a legit stable war in forever.


THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE FOREVER.

Also, turning Reigns face and leaving Rollins heel is like pitching money out the window. But, so is splitting The Shield. Do you know how much merchandise those three must move? I hope they have a merch bonus. . .


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE FOREVER.
> 
> Also, *turning Reigns face and leaving Rollins heel is like pitching money out the window.* But, so is splitting The Shield. Do you know how much merchandise those three must move? I hope they have a merch bonus. . .


I know.... WHY WHY WHY? I just don't understand especially when they witnessed Rollins' face ability in NXT. 

WWE LOGIC :no:

Can't help but be a skeptic and think that the reason for giving Reigns the "push" out of the 3 is because he is WWE made whilst Ambrose and Rollins had a backing before being refined within FCW/NXT. Don't get me wrong Reigns is talented, really impressed with how much he has improved, but it feels a little bit like they are cutting their nose off to spite their face here.


----------



## Heel

Just wait, WWE are guaranteed to botch the break-up and make these look like geeks even though all three have the ability to be top guys. *TD Stinger*'s idea is top notch and I'd love to see things play out like that.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can't help but be a skeptic and think that the reason for giving Reigns the "push" out of the 3 is because he is WWE made whilst Ambrose and Rollins had a backing before being refined within FCW/NXT.


That's nothing new. Which is a shame since they have so many wonderful indy originated guys right now. But if they can push a guy who originated with them to the top, they will...usually over an indy darling. =/


----------



## cindel25

Didn't want to say......lol but I will say this: I want all of you to hand over the boys to me tonight cause I'm having a Halloween treat! And no, you can't watch!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Luces said:


> That's nothing new. Which is a shame since they have so many wonderful indy originated guys right now. But if they can push a guy who originated with them to the top, they will...usually over an indy darling. =/


Definitely understand that it's nothing new just annoying and as you stated a damn shame. I'll go sulk in a corner :lol


----------



## roz85

Asenath said:


> THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE FOREVER.
> 
> Also, turning Reigns face and leaving Rollins heel is like pitching money out the window. But, so is splitting The Shield. Do you know how much merchandise those three must move? I hope they have a merch bonus. . .


Leaving Rollins as a heel while Reigns turns face would make Rollins look pretty damn weak since Dean is berating him, too. Reading the rumor about Reigns' face turn makes me worried he's the only one they care to elevate.

... I should buy that Shield lamp before it's too late.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Didn't want to say......lol but I will say this: I want all of you to hand over the boys to me tonight cause I'm having a Halloween treat! And no, you can't watch!


You can have Dean. Roman and Seth have plans.


I hoping that it's a Reigns and Rollins face turn besides it's the only thing that makes sense ( I know, I know, it's the WWE but still). Normally most of the dirtsheets only get things half right if at all. Besides I could've written that report by watching Raw. I'm sure Reigns can convince Rollins to break away for Ambrose. I can see Ambrose and Reigns clashing all of the time and Rollins playing the mediator between the two until Ambrose takes it too far and Rollins sides with Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can have Dean. Roman and Seth have plans.
> 
> 
> I hoping that it's a Reigns and Rollins face turn besides it's the only thing that makes sense ( I know, I know, it's the WWE but still). Normally most of the dirtsheets only get things half right if at all. Besides I could've written that report by watching Raw. I'm sure Reigns can convince Rollins to break away for Ambrose. I can see Ambrose and Reigns clashing all of the time and Rollins playing the mediator between the two until Ambrose takes it too far and Rollins sides with Reigns.


:talk


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can have Dean. Roman and Seth have plans.


Yeah, with me!


----------



## heelguy95

Yeah, when they break up, Rollins should be face, in fact he needs to be a face in order to show his better side. He will actually get a better reaction, especially throughout the years, that is, if he isn't released. Reigns should stay heel, however, he'll fall under the rug, sadly. Dean Ambrose should always be heel, and if allowed to do promos, he will be the best heel there ever was and will be.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah, with me!


Did you not see the pic I posted of them yesterday? Obviously it's just gonna be the two of them. NO outsiders…even me :sad:


Anyhoo some people are saying that they can't see Reigns as face. But I think his look works as either or.










Obviously not the smiley go lucky type like Cena or Sheamus but more along the lines of ' I'll kick your balls in and tell you how much I enjoy it type'. Of course that is saying that WWE has the common sense to leave well enough alone.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sometimes all a face needs is a really good heel, something Reigns would have in Ambrose if they are going to have the two work against each other. Think Austin and McMahon. Austin wasn't really a face, in fact he was kinda everything that doesn't fit the good guy image, you know 'beer swilling, foul mouthed SOB' but McMahon was so evil that you cheered for him anyway. Maybe if Reigns is on the tweener side of being a baby face (if that makes sense. rather than being cookie cutter good guy aka john cena, save the day) in the same sort of way. 

Reigns is the type that can clean up or (I don't know how else to say this) get down and dirty (cringe lmao!) and kick ass either way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes all a face needs is a really good heel, something Reigns would have in Ambrose if they are going to have the two work against each other. Think Austin and McMahon. Austin wasn't really a face, in fact he was kinda everything that doesn't fit the good guy image, you know 'beer swilling, foul mouthed SOB' but McMahon was so evil that you cheered for him anyway. Maybe if Reigns is on the tweener side of being a baby face (if that makes sense. rather than being cookie cutter good guy aka john cena, save the day) in the same sort of way.
> 
> Reigns is the type that can clean up or (I don't know how else to say this) *get down and dirty* (cringe lmao!) and kick ass either way.


Sounds perfectly fine to me. I can see what you mean he's more Orton (Asenath don't kill me) and Batista than Cena which is good. Sometimes fans just want a badass ass kicker to cheer for instead of the overly smiley type.


----------



## Luces

In regards to claiming them boys for Halloween shenanigans, if zombie Shield are going to eat anybody, I want them to eat m...okay I'll stop. >.< 

I can see Reigns being a babyface. Leakee was a babyface, so why not? He won't quite be able to be one right out of the gate, but with some slow transition, it could work, me thinks. But yeah, Rollins kinda needs to be a baby first and foremost.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did you not see the pic I posted of them yesterday? Obviously it's just gonna be the two of them. NO outsiders&#133;even me :sad:


Oh I saw them. Won't keep me from tryin. :lol


Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

happycatstick said:


> They are going to be great singles stars


Agreed :clap


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

I still believe in WWE's future insistence on pushing Roman Regins to the moon. I also believe that Dean Ambrose is probably too eccentric for the PG audience to "get" and Tyler Black to be a perpetual midcarder.


----------



## Amber B

Ok this thread is turning into general chatter. Can you guys _not _do that?
Thanks.


----------



## NoLeafClover

This stuff about Reigns potentially turning babyface needs to be held off a bit. Continue to build slight tension within the group over the back half of the year and into the Road to Wrestlemania. I'd have him turn at WM 30 actually, taking out Ambrose and Rollins helping whoever was being dominated at the hands of the Shield/Corporation.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I also agree that Reigns would make a good face at some point. I'm not quite ready for that yet, though.



Amber B said:


> Ok this thread is turning into general chatter. Can you guys _not _do that?
> Thanks.


To be fair it has actually gotten back on track fairly quick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

When you guys watch SD...watch Roman carefully :banderas his presence is some of the best shit I've seen since Brock. I'm getting chills. Especially the end of the segment. 

They'll all do great as singles stars like someone said. But you gotta give all their growth time. Right now, Dean and Seth's job is to help Roman, they'll get theirs as well too.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When you guys watch SD...watch Roman carefully :banderas his presence is some of the best shit I've seen since Brock. I'm getting chills. Especially the end of the segment.
> 
> They'll all do great as singles stars like someone said. But you gotta give all their growth time. Right now, Dean and Seth's job is to help Roman, they'll get theirs as well too.


Agreed, and i hope WWE will do it that way, but knowing WWE they could tear them apart in a couple weeks and let them rot as low midcarters :side:

Roman reminds me a bit of the rock, meh probably because they are related  But yeah his presence is really something, hope they will make him a huge star one day.


----------



## Luces

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When you guys watch SD...watch Roman carefully :banderas his presence is some of the best shit I've seen since Brock. I'm getting chills. Especially the end of the segment.
> 
> They'll all do great as singles stars like someone said. But you gotta give all their growth time. Right now, Dean and Seth's job is to help Roman, they'll get theirs as well too.


Right now, I'm watching back some of their matches from the past month or so and I've been trying to pay close attention to Reigns this time around. He definitely has the taunting and messing around with his opponent down. I find it particularly entertaining when he's wrestling the Usos because it just feels funnier to me. ^^()


----------



## roz85

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sounds perfectly fine to me. I can see what you mean he's more Orton (Asenath don't kill me) and Batista than Cena which is good. Sometimes fans just want a badass ass kicker to cheer for instead of the overly smiley type.


I totally agree. Jokes and happy-go-lucky promos will not work for a face Reigns but I think people will go nuts over him being a badass good guy. He shouldn't have to change much if at all from his current mannerisms and attitude, just change whose ass he is kicking and he'll be huge.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just watched Smackdown. Yeah, Rollins and Reigns are definitely turning on Ambrose. In the opening promo, they shot Ambrose a pretty nasty look when he was running his mouth. That, along with how their tag match ended is surely pointing to a split.

Agreed about Reigns. He was impressive


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm excited for smackdown. Good thing I don't work this evening.


----------



## heelguy95

Why is it that Reigns and Rollins are turning on Ambrose and not the other way around? The way Ambrose talks now, it seems like he feels like he is the one in charge, like he is one step above the others(which he is of course). They're taking the break up slow, which is good. No idea how the climax is going to be though.

By the way, Reigns did perform very well on Smackdown, I must admit. Definitely showed his true muscle character.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Solid showing on Smackdown again. Another strong promo. Always a fan of more promo time :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler: smackdown



Hmm was the loss mandatory?


----------



## Amber B

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm was the loss mandatory?


Yes, it was.


And guys, if you're going to discuss *specifics* of the match, use spoiler tage.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Do you guys remember when every promo used to start like this?


----------



## Mr. I

heelguy95 said:


> Why is it that Reigns and Rollins are turning on Ambrose and not the other way around? The way Ambrose talks now, it seems like he feels like he is the one in charge, like he is one step above the others(which he is of course). They're taking the break up slow, which is good. No idea how the climax is going to be though.
> 
> By the way, Reigns did perform very well on Smackdown, I must admit. Definitely showed his true muscle character.


Because the story is he's growing arrogant and self-absorbed (while the Shield has always been a unit, never selfish), which is not something he would notice happening, but his teammates would be annoyed by.


----------



## Asenath

It's one of those plot twists in narratives that could be stopped (therefore prematurely ending the story) if the protagonists just talked to each other. 

Seth & Roman: You've been being a jerk. 
Dean: Whoops. My bad. Want to go put Randy Orton through a table?

. . .Sierra Hotel India Echo Delta (duh nuh, duh nuh, duh nuh)


----------



## Shenroe

Amber B said:


> Yes, it was.
> 
> 
> And guys, if you're going to discuss *specifics* of the match, use spoiler tage.


Oops my bad


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you guys remember when every promo used to start like this?



Yeah... I kinda miss that. 

Also, when they used to had static and chaotic piecing together of camera shots and cutting away to random shots of them looking all broody at the camera :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> It's one of those plot twists in narratives that could be stopped (therefore prematurely ending the story) if the protagonists just talked to each other.
> 
> Seth & Roman: You've been being a jerk.
> Dean: Whoops. My bad. Want to go put Randy Orton through a table?
> 
> . . .Sierra Hotel India Echo Delta (duh nuh, duh nuh, duh nuh)


This is rasslin'! We communicate with our fists. None of that nambypamby shit.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah... I kinda miss that.
> 
> Also, when they used to had static and chaotic piecing together of camera shots and cutting away to random shots of them looking all broody at the camera :lmao


Ah yes, the good old days. I hope somebody puts together a good tribute video *nudge*Delbusto*nudge* when it's over.


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> Also, when they used to had static and chaotic piecing together of camera shots and cutting away to random shots of them looking all broody at the camera :lmao


Don't forget the too-close standing and the _significant_ glances.


----------



## roz85

Looking forward to the shield's match tonight.



Asenath said:


> It's one of those plot twists in narratives that could be stopped (therefore prematurely ending the story) if the protagonists just talked to each other.
> 
> Seth & Roman: You've been being a jerk.
> Dean: Whoops. My bad. Want to go put Randy Orton through a table?
> 
> . . .Sierra Hotel India Echo Delta (duh nuh, duh nuh, duh nuh)


haha yeah I guess we're supposed to believe they don't talk between matches. Most feuds in wrestling could be resolved by a civil conversation.


----------



## Luces

So as I'm watching their match during SD, I've been thinking. I would be totally fine if Roman turned on Ambrose for the belt, won it, and then Ambrose and Seth won the tag belts together and then everyone was fine again (at least for a while). I know it's improbable, but it could delay a split till Mania or after. Almost like a "We've regrouped. Everyone happy now? Okay let's go" kinda thing.


----------



## jamal.

Yeah, I miss the static effects in their promos. This is prolly not (or maybe) one of my fav Shield promos but I really liked the effects they used on this one and that edit focus shot of the eye of Ambrose


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

watching SD! now so random thoughts:



Spoiler: SD!



LOL at the Maffew Presents sign : Botchamania! :mark:

Is this the first time Ambrose and Rollins have teamed together just the two of them? iirc it's always been Reigns/Rollins and not Reigns/Ambrose or Ambrose/Rollins. 

Usos have gotten pretty over with the crowd. Love it. (Y)

Somebody *needs* to gif that Ambrose JUUSTICE on the apron. :

Speaking of GIF's, Ambrose's face after the match. : AMBROSE GOING PSYCHO on JIMMY or JEY USO :mark:

MOTHERFUCKING ROMAN REIGNS TURNS SAVES AMBROSE AND TURNS AROUND TO STAREDOWN LANGSTON :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

That look that Roman gave Dean and Seth during the promo :mark: :mark:

Roman ready to kick some Big E and Uso ass by himself :mark: :mark: That's ma boy!


































This is the kind of babyface I can get behind :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

I missed the match. Boo ; [
I spent too much time chattering with my co-worker after my shift.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I missed the match. Boo ; [
> I spent too much time chattering with my co-worker after my shift.


Sometimes I question your commitment to the cause













Btw, it was awesome!


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Haha, yeah, even I was thinking "damn, just let the boy loose!"


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sometimes I question your commitment to the cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, it was awesome!


Sorry! We were talking about our boyfriends and got wrapped up in it. You know how us goils can be sometimes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

no way Langston or Reigns hit Punk/Bryan levels of popularity! the big guy scene is outdated now.


----------



## Asenath

But neither Reigns nor Langston are generic big guys. They're both very athletic for their size, and have great individual personalities. If it were some generic Kevin Nash, Dave Batista motherfucker, I'd agree. But these guys have major upside.


----------



## CALΔMITY

markedfordeath said:


> no way Langston or Reigns hit Punk/Bryan levels of popularity! the big guy scene is outdated now.


Things can change.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Why are you guys entertaining markedfordeath? That guy/girl has a permanent hard on for Daniel Bryan and no one else. Just no sell it like John Cena.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why are you guys entertaining markedfordeath? That guy/girl has a permanent hard on for Daniel Bryan and no one else. Just no sell it like John Cena.


True that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Isn't he just beautiful? Too bad that Mr. Perfect gimmick went already.


----------



## Amber B

Homeboy is fucking beautiful. Still not really my type and I don't care to objectify him because he's above that but that motherfucker needs to be in movies. He doesn't even need to speak. 

This is going to be one slow implosion, though.


----------



## Telos

Reigns was on his alpha on SmackDown :mark:

Very impressed with him. I was biggest on Ambrose when the group debuted in WWE but I have to admit Reigns has really stood out most to me. He's the first one I think of when I think of The Shield.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I really love Roman's facial expressions, the way he stared into the camera with his gansta face at the beginning of the promo just made me :lol. Then his I'm not impressed face when Langston came out just made me :mark:. This guy is really growing on me.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

markedfordeath said:


> no way Langston or Reigns hit Punk/Bryan levels of popularity! the big guy scene is outdated now.


How can you say that when both these guys have only been around on the main roster for only a year now.

Why are you guys entertaining markedfordeath? That guy/girl has a permanent hard on for Daniel Bryan and no one else. Just no sell it like John Cena 

:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose is still my favorite out of all the three but hell, I love all three of these guys. :mark: They have a bright future ahead of them.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

With recent developments I have re-thought how I'd like the Shield to break apart. Originally I wanted a Rollins face turn and for them to disband that way.

Now I'd love for Reigns to pull the face turn by getting sick of Ambrose and his shit, and for Rollins to be caught in the middle between the two. Because I hold the firm belief that Seth Rollins is, at his very core, an absolute woobie and huggable face but he tries so hard to be bad that I still want him to be that, too. Because it makes his character for me. Having Reigns and Ambrose butting heads and Rollins stuck in the middle like a kid whose parents are getting a messy divorce.


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> With recent developments I have re-thought how I'd like the Shield to break apart. Originally I wanted a Rollins face turn and for them to disband that way.
> 
> Now I'd love for Reigns to pull the face turn by getting sick of Ambrose and his shit, and for Rollins to be caught in the middle between the two. Because I hold the firm belief that Seth Rollins is, at his very core, an absolute woobie and huggable face but he tries so hard to be bad that I still want him to be that, too. Because it makes his character for me. Having Reigns and Ambrose butting heads and Rollins stuck in the middle like a kid whose parents are getting a messy divorce.


lol bbyReigns would be TOO cute. I can't argue with this idea bc of that


----------



## Luces

Reservoir Angel said:


> With recent developments I have re-thought how I'd like the Shield to break apart. Originally I wanted a Rollins face turn and for them to disband that way.
> 
> Now I'd love for Reigns to pull the face turn by getting sick of Ambrose and his shit, and for Rollins to be caught in the middle between the two. Because I hold the firm belief that Seth Rollins is, at his very core, an absolute woobie and huggable face but he tries so hard to be bad that I still want him to be that, too. Because it makes his character for me. Having Reigns and Ambrose butting heads and Rollins stuck in the middle like a kid whose parents are getting a messy divorce.


That does kinda feel like it might be heading that way, especially after Rollins and Ambrose teaming together with Reigns on the sideline. If they did end up going that way, it could be an opportunity for some interesting promos between the three of them. Geez, now I'm kinda looking forward to Reigns finally verbally freaking out at Ambrose while he's bragging about his awesomeness.
And Rollins is such a huggable face that if they ever make one of those wrestling buddies of him, kids won't throw it around, they'll just snuggle with it. D'awww....


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Luces said:


> That does kinda feel like it might be heading that way, especially after Rollins and Ambrose teaming together with Reigns on the sideline. If they did end up going that way, it could be an opportunity for some interesting promos between the three of them. Geez, now I'm kinda looking forward to Reigns finally verbally freaking out at Ambrose while he's bragging about his awesomeness.
> And Rollins is such a huggable face that if they ever make one of those wrestling buddies of him, kids won't throw it around, they'll just snuggle with it. D'awww....


If they make a wrestling buddy of Rollins I'll probably buy one just to have it around... and occasionally snuggle with it.

I regret nothing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> With recent developments I have re-thought how I'd like the Shield to break apart. Originally I wanted a Rollins face turn and for them to disband that way.
> 
> Now I'd love for Reigns to pull the face turn by getting sick of Ambrose and his shit, and for Rollins to be caught in the middle between the two. Because I hold the firm belief that Seth Rollins is, at his very core, an absolute woobie and huggable face but he tries so hard to be bad that I still want him to be that, too. Because it makes his character for me. Having Reigns and Ambrose butting heads and Rollins stuck in the middle like a kid whose parents are getting a messy divorce.


Actually that sounds like the way they're going and I think it would work beautifully…….. once Creative doesn't mess it up.

As for Seth Rollins


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually that sounds like the way they're going and I think it would work beautifully…….. once Creative doesn't mess it up.


And maybe once Creative executes the story flawlessly they'll have all the WWE Superstars line up on the ramp and simultaneously crap cotton candy and marshmallows.



> As for Seth Rollins


See, for Rollins I think something like this:








*

Or maybe one step further.










* Apologies for gratuitous use of One Direction.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually that sounds like the way they're going and I think it would work beautifully…….. once Creative doesn't mess it up.


Why.. Why would you destroy such a great tag team, in fact, the best tag team there is on WWE Television! I don't see why Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins can't stick together and feud with Ambrose. Ambrose could totally do a promo where he says something like how you guys betrayed me and now I'm left to fend for myself like I was when I started in FCW, and so on. They tag duo could tell him how fucked up his and whatnot. Or maybe Ambrose becomes extremely arrogant, going outside of his Shield character and into his true form, becoming a dictator, cocky and all. The only reason I suggest that Reigns & Rollins stick to together is that Reigns will be forgotten, lets face it, he's screwed on his own. Rollins would make an excellent face, but it's too early of a transition.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Why.. Why would you destroy such a great tag team, in fact, the best tag team there is on WWE Television! I don't see why Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins can't stick together and feud with Ambrose. Ambrose could totally do a promo where he says something like how you guys betrayed me and now I'm left to fend for myself like I was when I started in FCW, and so on. They tag duo could tell him how fucked up his and whatnot. Or maybe Ambrose becomes extremely arrogant, going outside of his Shield character and into his true form, becoming a dictator, cocky and all. The only reason I suggest that Reigns & Rollins stick to together is that Reigns will be forgotten, lets face it, he's screwed on his own. Rollins would make an excellent face, but it's too early of a transition.


I agree with you up to a point. I want both Reigns and Rollins to turn face and call Ambrose out on his behavior. But no one's forgetting Reigns, he's quickly becoming the breakout star from the group. Just check the WWE youtube account to see their matches on Raw and Smackdown. He's the most talked about Shield member in the comments. People are warming up to him. It's Rollins that I fear is being overshadowed. But he would be such an excellent high flying face and I hope that WWE doesn't mess him up.

But yes The Shield is an excellent tag team. They're the main reason that I'm watching this year. After coming down to end of last year I was like, yeah I'm done with this. But then the six man tag team match happened at TLC and I was hooked (damn you Vince :cussin: ) and The Shield has been putting on excellent matches the whole year. The last three PPVs were only worth watching because of the Shield matches. You can tell that all three guys give it their all when they are out there in the ring. There's no phoning it in and and half assing it. It's why people believe in The Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> *And maybe once Creative executes the story flawlessly they'll have all the WWE Superstars line up on the ramp and simultaneously crap cotton candy and marshmallows.*
> 
> 
> See, for Rollins I think something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Or maybe one step further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Apologies for gratuitous use of One Direction.


:lmao nice to find someone who shares the same amount of faith in WWE Creative as I do.

I don't know, from those gifs one might think that you find Seth Rollins appealling for more than just his wrestling. :cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> As for Seth Rollins


This.


Also...










Roman seriously needed to calm his tits on Smackdown :lol

Remember when people bashed him hard when they debuted. Quite incredible how much he has risen up the ranks and shone, especially over the passed few weeks. I don't want to think that any of them won't succeed because they are all so good, but booking is sometimes so atrocious that I can't help but feel a little bit pessimistic.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao nice to find someone who shares the same amount of faith in WWE Creative as I do.


At this point I don't see how anyone can in good faith be anything _but_ a cynical bastard what it comes to Creative.



> I don't know, from those gifs one might think that you find Seth Rollins appealling for more than just his wrestling. :cool2


What, me? No! Never! My interest is purely in his technical skill inside the ring and nothing more. Honest. :angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose is still my favorite out of all the three but hell, I love all three of these guys. :mark: They have a bright future ahead of them.


Agreed! Ambrose is still my favorite as well, but all three of those boys are amazing. I have high hopes for them once the split actually happens.


----------



## Deptford

I want it to kind of turn out like Seth and Roman finally start to realize that Ambrose brainwashed them into the whole idea of The Shield. 
Puts over Ambrose as being batshit crazy and dangerous (Since the Shield is so good) and puts over Reigns and Rollins as faces that aren't afraid to stand up for themselves. Which works for Seth's babyface character and Reigns monster charter in a Batista like fashion, except better


----------



## Luces

CohesiveUnit said:


> Why.. Why would you destroy such a great tag team, in fact, the best tag team there is on WWE Television! I don't see why Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins can't stick together and feud with Ambrose. Ambrose could totally do a promo where he says something like how you guys betrayed me and now I'm left to fend for myself like I was when I started in FCW, and so on. They tag duo could tell him how fucked up his and whatnot. Or maybe Ambrose becomes extremely arrogant, going outside of his Shield character and into his true form, becoming a dictator, cocky and all. The only reason I suggest that Reigns & Rollins stick to together is that Reigns will be forgotten, lets face it, he's screwed on his own. Rollins would make an excellent face, but it's too early of a transition.


I'd be fine with that. Honestly, I'll probably be fine with almost anything that they do, except for breaking them up entirely within a few weeks and having the boys get lost in the shuffle. I pretty much eat up anything they do because even if it's not the best story on paper, they find a way to make it work or at least be badass while doing it.

Also...I find your sig very distracting. *ahem*


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when people bashed him hard when they debuted. Quite incredible how much he has risen up the ranks and shone, especially over the passed few weeks. I don't want to think that any of them won't succeed because they are all so good, but booking is sometimes so atrocious that I can't help but feel a little bit pessimistic.


I remember, the hate was strong. Oh no Chris Hero should've has his spot. He's too green. This guy sucks! He's the Rock's cousin that's why he's getting pushed. Waah waah waah.

Me and a couple others were like give the guy a chance let's see what he can do. There must be something to him if they put him in the group. Shoot, you couldn't even praise Reigns and Rollins for something without all of Ambrose supporters stepping in and proclaiming how he's just miles above them and they're just dragging him down. Now it's almost a year later, and some people have finally started to see the greatness that I and a few others saw all along. For sure he needs to spend more time on ring work but he's got a drive for the business and he'll go far barring that the WWE doesn't mess it up. Hey he may even join his cousin on the Hollywood red carpet.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember, the hate was strong. Oh no Chris Hero should've has his spot. He's too green. This guy sucks! He's the Rock's cousin that's why he's getting pushed. Waah waah waah.


I love Hero, but I don't think the dynamic would've been right. And he was green. Not that he was bad, but compared to the other two, he was still getting his bearings. If they had brought him up as a singles guy, I think he would've drowned very quickly. But pair him up with two cool dudes and have them be together all the time, and he learned a lot in a short time span and it's shown. Seriously, if they wanted to, they could thrown together a Most Improved award for the Slammys and give it to the man.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember, the hate was strong. Oh no Chris Hero should've has his spot. He's too green. This guy sucks! He's the Rock's cousin that's why he's getting pushed. Waah waah waah.
> 
> Me and a couple others were like give the guy a chance let's see what he can do. There must be something to him if they put him in the group. Shoot, you couldn't even praise Reigns and Rollins for something without all of Ambrose supporters stepping in and proclaiming how he's just miles above them and they're just dragging him down. Now it's almost a year later, and some people have finally started to see the greatness that I and a few others saw all along. For sure he needs to spend more time on ring work but he's got a drive for the business and he'll go far barring that the WWE doesn't mess it up. Hey he may even join his cousin on the Hollywood red carpet.


I will admit to being one of those people who... well, I didn't hate on him. I just found him the least impressive and didn't much care for him pretty much any of the time. Considered Rollins and Ambrose far above him, and thought that maybe someone else should have had his spot.

Now? I love me some Reigns. I still think Ambrose and especially Rollins are better than him (at least to me personally) but Reigns has sure as hell closed that gap from "yawning chasm" to "you have to be looking for it to even notice it."

Though I do admit part of that gap has been closed because I was never really that massive on Ambrose to begin with. Maybe it's because I don't pay any of even the remotest attention to the indies, or even to NXT come to that, but I just never got into the whole "Ambrose is unto a God" mentality that seemed to sprout up around him as soon as he debuted on the main roster.

But yeah... Reigns is awesome.

Though this brings up a slight issue... SubZero, you said Reigns is the Rock's cousin. If that's true then I just have to ask: Why does it seem like any WWE wrestler with any Somoan in them at all all seem to be in some way related to each other?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> But yeah... Reigns is awesome.
> 
> Though this brings up a slight issue... SubZero, you said Reigns is the Rock's cousin. If that's true then I just have to ask: Why does it seem like any WWE wrestler with any Somoan in them at all all seem to be in some way related to each other?


This should answer your question









my apologies if it's too large. The mods can edit it if they want.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> I remember, the hate was strong. Oh no Chris Hero should've has his spot. He's too green. This guy sucks! He's the Rock's cousin that's why he's getting pushed. Waah waah waah.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Trifektah

I really hope they don't split them up. They are fine together and have a lot of mileage left. 

The thing I fear the most is that if they do split them, Luther "All I can do is spear people" Reigns will get a monster push and Rollins will fall into Heath Slater jobber territory.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Guilty as charged.


Hey at least you can admit it. Some people are still in denial. It's all good.


----------



## Callisto

Trifektah said:


> I really hope they don't split them up. They are fine together and have a lot of mileage left.
> 
> The thing I fear the most is that if they do split them, Luther "All I can do is spear people" Reigns will get a monster push and Rollins will fall into Heath Slater jobber territory.


Ch... I'm even fearful of how they'll portray the group dissolution, much less how they'll book these men post-break up. I'd like to think that all three men will flourish in the company, but there's also that dark reality of WWE's poor long-term booking with young talent. Heaven forbid any of them end up as jobbers, or even released of their contracts within a few years. Kinda difficult not to be a pessimist about it.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree with you up to a point. I want both Reigns and Rollins to turn face and call Ambrose out on his behavior. But no one's forgetting Reigns, he's quickly becoming the breakout star from the group. Just check the WWE youtube account to see their matches on Raw and Smackdown. He's the most talked about Shield member in the comments. People are warming up to him. It's Rollins that I fear is being overshadowed. But he would be such an excellent high flying face and I hope that WWE doesn't mess him up.
> 
> But yes The Shield is an excellent tag team. They're the main reason that I'm watching this year. *After coming down to end of last year I was like, yeah I'm done with this. But then the six man tag team match happened at TLC and I was hooked (damn you Vince :cussin: )* and The Shield has been putting on excellent matches the whole year. The last three PPVs were only worth watching because of the Shield matches. You can tell that all three guys give it their all when they are out there in the ring. There's no phoning it in and and half assing it. It's why people believe in The Shield.


Ditto. Came _thisclose_ to saying fuck it, but Shield with the save at the very end of Survivor Series :mark:

I'm very curious what will become of them on their one year anniversary


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Guilty as charged.


I remember just feeling indifferent towards Reigns at first. I just saw him as eye-candy who had a penchant for screaming. Then over time he grew on me.


----------



## Mr. I

Reigns is most definitely not ready for a huge push. He's protected in the Shield where he gets to be badass in tag matches and say little, but put him in a main event singles role and his inexperience will be exposed fast.
Give him a good mid card singles run to develop, he's only young, there's no need to rush him. That goes for Ambrose and Rollins too, they all need some mid card singles runs before they rise to the main event.

If they do this right, they'll have a new three huge main event stars in a couple of years. But push it now and you'll get another Sheamus or Ryback.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I agree. A straight to mainevent push would only ruin them as you said a la Ryback and Sheamus. But it's almost like if you aren't in the main event then creative has no idea how to book you. Somebody needs to straighten out the midcard booking.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I know everyone is going to give me disapproving glares but...i'm still not sold on Reigns...sorry...


----------



## Deptford

How can you not be sold on Reigns but you're sold on Ambrose? 
I guess if you know his history you know that he isn't too far from the sun and is a god but as far as WWE goes, 
WWE has hardly ever let him do anything


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> I know everyone is going to give me disapproving glares but...i'm still not sold on Reigns...sorry...


No disapproving glare from over here because I'm still not completely sold on him either. It's his work on the mic for me... Or lack of it that is a concern. Until I've seen him properly command when he gets to talk I still think I'm always going to have a little bit of uncertainty.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Deptford said:


> How can you not be sold on Reigns but you're sold on Ambrose?
> I guess if you know his history you know that he isn't too far from the sun and is a god but as far as WWE goes,
> WWE has hardly ever let him do anything


thats the thing though, it was Ambroses FCW work that made me a fan of his. Ambroses talents are exemplary with the best characterization abilities of a generation. I know the WWE has been holding him back. its been my gripe for the last few months.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tylermoxreigns said:


> No disapproving glare from over here because I'm still not completely sold on him either. It's his work on the mic for me... Or lack of it that is a concern. Until I've seen him properly command when he gets to talk I still think I'm always going to have a little bit of uncertainty.


pretty much this. His mic work is super awkward. so is Rollins (don't think he's being let off the hook) but Rollins' 5 star ring work makes up for it (kinda how D Bry gets a pass on it too).


----------



## krai999

dat girl in yellow having a heart attack being next to the shield at 2:24 to 2:26

:lmao


----------



## NO!

Deptford said:


> How can you not be sold on Reigns but you're sold on Ambrose?







To be fair, Reigns didn't really say much in the video, but Ambrose's promos from FCW, indies, and even a few on Raw and Smackdown have been a lot better than Reigns has ever done. Reigns actually is growing on me, and I think he has the potential to be a main event star if they're patient and put more effort into the undercard. I don't see him reaching Ambrose's level on the mic or Rollins' ability in the ring, but I believe all three of them bring something unique to the table.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

krai999 said:


> dat girl in yellow having a heart attack being next to the shield at 2:24 to 2:26
> 
> :lmao


:| :lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> How can you not be sold on Reigns but you're sold on Ambrose?


Because Ambrose has a proven track record to back him up.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I have to say that Ambroses facial features are perfect for a heel (deep set eyes and sharp cheeks). hes the visual embodiment of a villain.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Read a comment on tumblr that said something like they wouldn't mind these guys coming out of the shadows at them. 

I was all like: GURRRL 'DERE IS A LINNNNEE, GET YO ASS TO THE BACK OF THAT SHIT :lmao :lol :lmao 












Eddie Ray said:


> I have to say that Ambroses facial features are perfect for a heel (deep set eyes and sharp cheeks). hes the visual embodiment of a villain.


Yes, as long as he doesn't smile he's golden cos when those dimples/squirrel cheeks come out he is f***ed :lol


----------



## Deptford

Asenath said:


> Because Ambrose has a proven track record to back him up.


Yeah that's kind of what I was saying. DOn't get me wrong I think I'm one of the bigger Ambrose marks :cool2 but what I was saying is that in WWE and WWE alone, Reigns looks more impressive IMO. And we know how WWE fails to use talent most of the time and sometimes how track records mean nothing. That was just the point I was trying to make. 

Honestly, I'm kinda insecure about never seeing an Ambrose push though. I need daily reassurance lol


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Read a comment on tumblr that said something like they wouldn't mind these guys coming out of the shadows at them.


As stupid horny fangirly as I can get...I still don't think I'd want to see that coming out of the shadows because it would probably be the last thing I'd see. He really can be downright creepy with the right lighting and the right look. :shocked:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda insecure about never seeing an Ambrose push though. I need daily reassurance lol


Patience, my child. :lol

In all seriousness, it will happen. I'm secretly kinda glad that he isn't the one rumoured to be getting the "push" because as we saw with Miz (I'm not comparing Miz and Ambrose btw, I'm not stupid lol. Miles of difference in talent.), for example, a superstar pushed too early just leads to failure in the end. He will honestly be better off at getting in some groundwork and layers on his own because his character is one of his stronger points. It'll work to his advantage. 





Luces said:


> As stupid horny fangirly as I can get...I still don't think I'd want to see that coming out of the shadows because it would probably be the last thing I'd see. He really can be downright creepy with the right lighting and the right look. :shocked:



I know, I fear for those on tumblr. Sure, most of them are young teens but still... The older ones on their don't know any better either.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> I know, I fear for those on tumblr. Sure, most of them are young teens but still... The older ones on their don't know any better either.


In gif form, I can enjoy it, but if this was in a real time setting...that is a seriously rapey murdery face. >.< I'm kinda concerned for these chicks now, too. Yeesh!


In regards to Ambrose getting some big push...as much as I'd love to see him dominating the main event, my ideal situation is a slow burn. I prefer seeing guys slowly work up the ladder so that when they do reach the upper ranks, they're there for good. (Although I don't see anything with working midcard when necessary. I don't think it's them getting buried or anything.) I wish his title run was better, but I'll forgive it since he's a part of a group and they've been involved in other things. If he was alone and it was this uneventful, I would probably have my palm permanently on my forehead.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I hope The Shield continue getting mic time. It would totally be cool if starting now, every future promo they do, Ambrose says something cocky(anti-shield) and Reigns & Rollins give him a stare. I can see that in time, this sort of thing will carry on during their matches. I recall one instance where Ambrose held his title up in the air while smiling, ignoring the fact that Rollins was seriously injured.. Haha..


----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> Yeah that's kind of what I was saying. DOn't get me wrong I think I'm one of the bigger Ambrose marks :cool2 but what I was saying is that in WWE and WWE alone, Reigns looks more impressive IMO. And we know how WWE fails to use talent most of the time and sometimes how track records mean nothing. That was just the point I was trying to make.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kinda insecure about never seeing an Ambrose push though. I need daily reassurance lol


I will, in Reigns' defense, say that he has done an excellent job of drawing from the resources he's been given. It's kind of like the olden days, where one of the rookies would travel with the old timers who had been in different territories, and they would teach him stuff. Roman's picked up a lot of character stuff, and he's learned timing and pacing from the team matches, and he's got all the tools to make it big. He just needs to put it all together.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whats Ambrose' best match he's had since coming to the main roster?


----------



## SonoShion

vs Kofi at Extreme Rules was pretty sweet. The recent one at RAW with D.Bryan too. And how could I forget the one with Undertaker at SD.


----------



## SAMCRO

SonoShion said:


> vs Kofi at Extreme Rules was pretty sweet. The recent one at RAW with D.Bryan too. And how could I forget the one with Undertaker at SD.


Thanks, i've been wanting to go back and watch a few of Ambrose' matches, i just couldn't remember which ones was his best.


----------



## Luces

SAMCRO said:


> Whats Ambrose' best match he's had since coming to the main roster?


Other than the ones Shion mentioned, I really enjoyed his ones with Dolph, but I don't quite remember which dates those were on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The WWE needs to start getting their talent into some commercials if they want some mainstream appeal.

Like my boy right here in a L'Oreal or Pantene commercial. He'd be bigger than the Old Spice guy.









Or picture someone like Justin Gabriel as a Calvin Klein ad model. I mean shoot, half the roster looks like underwear models anyhow.


----------



## King-of-the-World

When the Shield disband do you think they'll keep the same uniform? I think the Uniform adds so much to their character. I just can't imagine any of them in trunks! It'd be nice to see at least one of them keep it, perhaps whoever dominates the group when they break up


----------



## SubZero3:16

King-of-the-World said:


> When the Shield disband do you think they'll keep the same uniform? I think the Uniform adds so much to their character. I just can't imagine any of them in trunks! It'd be nice to see at least one of them keep it, perhaps whoever dominates the group when they break up


I love the uniform but it has to go if they disband. Keeping it wouldn't make any sense. They will wrestle in trunks just like how the good lord intended wrestling to be.


----------



## SAMCRO

King-of-the-World said:


> When the Shield disband do you think they'll keep the same uniform? I think the Uniform adds so much to their character. I just can't imagine any of them in trunks! It'd be nice to see at least one of them keep it, perhaps whoever dominates the group when they break up


No, the uniforms is to show you they're a team, if they disband it wouldn't make much sense to continue to wear them. All 3 guys have wore trunks their entire careers before coming up to the main roster, you'll get used to them in trunks given time.


----------



## jamal.

I wouldn't mind at all if they went back to their old fcw/nxt attires, especially Ambrose. That barbed wire attire is so dope minus the snowboots.


----------



## What A Maneuver

King-of-the-World said:


> When the Shield disband do you think they'll keep the same uniform? I think the Uniform adds so much to their character. I just can't imagine any of them in trunks! It'd be nice to see at least one of them keep it, perhaps whoever dominates the group when they break up


They'll hop back into generic trunks. I know I'm a girl and all, and should appreciate men being borderline naked, but for some reason I like when wrestlers are mostly covered. It just adds this mystique and badass vibe. Especially the way The Shield is dressed now. They stand out.


----------



## Deptford

SAMCRO said:


> Whats Ambrose' best match he's had since coming to the main roster?


I really really really enjoyed the one with Kofi tbh. 
Other than with Ziggler, they've been pairing him up against big men where they want to keep the big men looking strong so it doesn't make for that good of an Ambrose showcase unfortunately. 

I know it's Kofi but it's one of my fav. matches of 2013 (not the highest up obviously but you get the point). It's Ambrose being near perfect with the short time he was allotted. 

As far as them going back to trunks, I'm kinda ready for it. I think the designers will do good with the boy's wardrobe  
Making attire for guy's that have as much charisma and attitude as they do is probably exciting for a change. 
Idk, I'm just into fashion is what it is and the suits never cut it for me lol.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I've never really stopped believing. I'm holding on to that feeling.


----------



## CM Jewels

I hope Dean rocks a pants version of his previous trunks. Not enough wrestlers wearing pants.

Just some long tights with the classic "Explicit Ambrose Violence" logo, barbed wire designs, barbed wire boots, and the black hand tape.


----------



## Asenath

His butt looks too good to keep in pants. Especially since he's been getting his physique together. And those barbed wire boots look like snowflakes. Like, walking in a winter wonderland.


----------



## CM Jewels

Eh, you ladies could still get your butt fix. That's actually why a lot of chicks watch the NFL.


----------



## NeyNey

Can't wait to see them wrestle in their FCW/NXT attire. 
Really. I'm so excited for it, I don't even wanna think about it. 
I just wanna let it happen and blast my head away. 

Especially Ambrose... I mean... DUDE!! 
The moment he steps out with his own entrance the first time... 
It'll be.. just.. breathtaking, I don't know...

And I'm not scared, I don't care what people say, It's so fucking interesting how they'll end up creating three new single careers. 
Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose have so so sooo much potential, every single one of them.
And this is not some random shit.
We have a team, a real team, like they would kill for each other and now that their break up might or not might happen soon, they will not just throw them out there, they'll have a bridge, a feud that'll make sense, intense shit people can empathize with, one of the most important things, it'll TOUCH the people.

And that's where the real journey begins.
And it'll be just fantastic.


----------



## truk83

I have always said that I believe these three men alone, on their own will be something special. They are the future of the company. As much as I could not really understand this stable in general from almost every creative aspect, it's still not hard to realize that these three men are the company. Fuck Cena, Orton, and even CM Punk. Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose aren't even 30 yet. Their upside is incredible. I believe that they are the future once they split. However, The Shield itself sucks, and always has.


----------



## roz85

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ch... I'm even fearful of how they'll portray the group dissolution, much less how they'll book these men post-break up. I'd like to think that all three men will flourish in the company, but there's also that dark reality of WWE's poor long-term booking with young talent. Heaven forbid any of them end up as jobbers, or even released of their contracts within a few years. Kinda difficult not to be a pessimist about it.


This is what I'm most worried about when it comes to their impending break up. I'm scared for Rollins, mostly. Trying to keep a positive attitude.



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Mark my words, Roman Reigns will be starring in a WWE Studios movie within a few years. The Marine 4?


----------



## roz85

(delete please)


----------



## Joshi Judas

roz85 said:


> Mark my words, Roman Reigns will be starring in a WWE Studios movie within a few years. The Marine 4?




He'll need a haircut for that :lol

Cody Rhodes is someone I think will star in a WWE Studios movie soon. He has that clean cut look and nice physique to pull it off.

Anyways, excited to see what happens with The Shield tonight. Ambrose pissing off Rollins/Reigns even further should be good to see


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> He'll need a haircut for that :lol














> Anyways, excited to see what happens with The Shield tonight. Ambrose pissing off Rollins/Reigns even further should be good to see


I can't wait either :mark: I wonder if it's going to be one of his " I'm better than the rest of you because I'm baddest bad guy to ever be bad on the WWE stage and I still got my gold while these losers lost theirs to a middle aged bald guy" type of promo.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol, he'll need a haircut for The Marine franchise. Or he could always do the sequel to 12 Rounds: Reloaded :lmao

And yeah, maybe this will be the direction they take for Ambrose's character- the baddest man on the planet. Starts getting more selfish, trying to control the group, and eventually Roman snaps and spears him in half :mark:

I'd wish for Rollins to try and keep the group together, not having enmity with either one in particular. Then, someday Ambrose turns on him and gives him a brutal beating. Rollins eventually returns a few weeks later and you have a grudge feud :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol, he'll need a haircut for The Marine franchise. Or he could always do the sequel to 12 Rounds: Reloaded :lmao
> 
> And yeah, maybe this will be the direction they take for Ambrose's character- the baddest man on the planet. Starts getting more selfish, trying to control the group, and eventually Roman snaps and spears him in half :mark:
> 
> I'd wish for Rollins to try and keep the group together, not having enmity with either one in particular. Then, someday Ambrose turns on him and gives him a brutal beating. Rollins eventually returns a few weeks later and you have a grudge feud :mark:


Or maybe he'll star in his own franchise :mark:

But I can totally see it how you propose it. I would mark so hard for Reigns spearing him especially since Ambrose will sell it so epically and his facial expressions :mark::mark:

And Seth trying to get his parents, umm team mates to stop fighting and then Ambrose messes him up to and then we can have a 3way at mania.


----------



## roz85

I can see it happening like that too. lol I love Seth trying to keep his broken family together. Hugs for Seth.


----------



## Deptford

I wish wiseguy and gangster movies were still in. 

Could totally see Ambrose starring in Resevior Dogs or something. :mark: 
Mr.Blonde reminds me of Ambrose actually come to think of it.


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> But I can totally see it how you propose it. I would mark so hard for Reigns spearing him especially since Ambrose will sell it so epically and his facial expressions :mark::mark:


Fuck, this *HAS* to happen. :banderas


----------



## Luces

Deptford said:


> I wish wiseguy and gangster movies were still in.
> 
> Could totally see Ambrose starring in Resevior Dogs or something. :mark:
> Mr.Blonde reminds me of Ambrose actually come to think of it.


In one of the interviews someone shared on here a few weeks ago, he was asked what kind of movie he'd want to be in if they were going to put him in one, and he said something like Die Hard or Speed where he gets to jump off of motorcycles and stuff. I'd watch that.  Old school early 90s explosions and stuff. If he wasn't cast as the villain of a movie (big mistake, I'd think) and had to be the hero, I think he'd pull off the Big Damn Hero quite well.

In terms of gear, I do agree that there isn't enough variety among the roster at the moment, but for these three guys, I think trunks work best for each of them.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

GOAT debut :mark: :mark: :mark:





I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live : 
Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GOAT debut :mark: :mark: :mark:
> I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live :
> Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.


I was stuck on a train coming home from a wedding and a friend mentioned it happened in a facebook post to me because he knew I was waiting for them to debut Ambrose for months. It definitely made my night. He didn't mention the other two, so it was a pleasant surprise when I was finally able to watch it the next day.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live :
> Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.


Same. :lol
I was like "_*COULD IT BE AMBROSE....?!?!?!?!*_" *eyeballs touch screen*
...and after 10 seconds or something I realized it was him. :mark:

I was shaking for days.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GOAT debut :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live :
> Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.


Oh man this moment.... I actually saw Rollins' hair first and I was like, damn ROLLINS :dance .... Then where the hell is Mr Dark Match (aka Ambrose, lol. I dubbed him as that back then. I eyeballed the screen like crazy too, NeyNey :lol). Legit marked out when I saw him and re-watched it the following night with my brother just because it never really goes in when you're up at stupid o'clock watching wrestling. He really looked like he was laying into Ryback as well which was just :clap:lmao:mark::dance cause Ryback just..... Nah. :lol

Another thing that I really love about their debut is how the crowd reacted. Like some of them really didn't know who they were, were these real security guys fucking shit up and what not. Maybe I'm just over exaggerating, but that's what I think. The crowd is kinda silent/didn't know how to react sort of like a what the hell kinda silence. Really was spot on. 

I shall always remember when I saw Ambrose wrestle Alex Riley in a dark match in London that year, this Irish guy behind me was marking out so bad telling everyone around him that Ambrose was the man etc... and the match wasn't really anything special. I just sat there like


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GOAT debut :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live :
> Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.



Call me crazy but after I started becoming interested in Ambrose, I read his pre-debut thread front start to finish. This was just this past summer so it was pretty recent. But, when I got to the part of the thread that was the night of Survivor Series and everyone started marking out because he was on tv, I got goosebumps. It was so amazing. To see everybody so excited for him, and just everything overall. I still sometimes go back and read that part because everyone is just so epic.



Edited to add: And the fact that these guys debuted in the main event of one of the big 4 ppvs...they knew these guys were something special...and they've pretty much been in the main event scene, upper midcard at times, the entire year. Who else really has had a debut like that?


----------



## CohesiveUnit

SAMCRO said:


> Whats Ambrose' best match he's had since coming to the main roster?


The best match he's had so far would be the match with Daniel Bryan on Smackdown; the one where he got a scar beneath his right eye. Pretty good selling and fun match, crowd loved it.. they even started an 'this is awesome' chant.

I wonder how good the promo will be today on Raw.. I also want to know if Ambrose will get into a singles feud with Langston, but Reigns seems to be targeting him..


----------



## Eddie Ray

I'm waiting for "baddest man on the planet" Ambrose shirt....just sayin...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm waiting for "baddest man on the planet" Ambrose shirt....just sayin...


Turnbuckle Tees seems to be slow on the uptake of late :lol


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Eddie Ray said:


> I'm waiting for "baddest man on the planet" Ambrose shirt....just sayin...


I'd totally buy it, regardless if WWE's prices are ridiculously expensive. However, I don't think his shirt would say that. Probably 'Explicit Ambrose Violence'..


----------



## Luces

CohesiveUnit said:


> I'd totally buy it, regardless if WWE's prices are ridiculously expensive. However, I don't think his shirt would say that. Probably 'Explicit Ambrose Violence'..


I happen to be wearing that one today. ^^ I'm not sure if they'd actually put the word violence on a shirt, though. Even if it would sell like crazy.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I hope a part of the break-up also revolves around Ambrose getting more unstable. I don't want him to just be this title-hungry generic bad guy. I like the idea of Seth and Roman turning on him because they realise that the guy's so whacked in the head that he could do the same to them.


----------



## roz85

I like your idea, TheFranticJane. They'd be smart to let him go all out crazy.


----------



## What A Maneuver

TheFranticJane said:


> I hope a part of the break-up also revolves around Ambrose getting more unstable. I don't want him to just be this title-hungry generic bad guy. I like the idea of Seth and Roman turning on him because they realise that the guy's so whacked in the head that he could do the same to them.


Definitely. Maybe Ambrose gets delusional and starts coming up with plans that make no sense. Or he gives a beatdown to a guy that even Seth and Roman think is going too far. They should just make Dean Ambrose relationship with them the equivalent of finding a charming, handsome man who sweeps you off your feet and promises you the world, until six months into the relationship when he's hovering over your bed watching you sleep and stealing pieces of your unmentionables. Like, "gee, this seemed like a good idea at the time..." If that analogy makes any sense


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Dean should start beating up divas for no reason, it will give him massive heat and also give Seth and Roman a reason to realize he's crazy.

edit: I understand that this could be a tough angle to pull off considering the PG-rating, but I think they could do it and still keep it PG if they really make Dean into a nutjob.


----------



## TeriAdele

The Shield may not be on a RAW tonight; apparently they're already heading over to the UK


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Does anyone have the link to this video?









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

BaBy FireFly said:


> Does anyone have the link to this video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What promo is that from????


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> What promo is that from????


Honestly I have no clue...I have only seen gifs and a clip of it in a fan made video. I have never seen the actual video which I am trying to find. Here is another gif from it.









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I was honestly like how the fuck they gonna have Eva marie on Raw and not The Shield. But then they showed up and everything was alright with the world. Maybe we'll get some more discord on Smackdown.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It was nice to see the shield back at all tonight. One minor complaint of mine is the way Seth can be when he's just yelling. He tends to repeat himself unnecessarily like how he did with his "Welcome back!" line. Also I can't get over how silly his voice gets when he's yelling.


----------



## Amber B

BaBy FireFly said:


> Honestly I have no clue...I have only seen gifs and a clip of it in a fan made video. I have never seen the actual video which I am trying to find. Here is another gif from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's from his last match in Evolve with Aries. They were showing him backstage throughout the pay per view. 

Evolve 7


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> That's from his last match in Evolve with Aries. They were showing him backstage throughout the pay per view.
> 
> Evolve 7


Ahhh okay...thank you!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean doesn't look that small anymore standing next to Orton


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean doesn't look that small anymore standing next to Orton


he looks bigger tbh...wow!


----------



## roz85

I was pouting last night because I didn't think the Shield would show up but there they were. No match was disappointing but the triple powerbomb was so satisfying. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

They seemed to get along just fine last night. There might be some life in the old gimmick yet!


----------



## roz85

I noticed that, too... it would be nice if they postponed the split for now, however the shield were playing strictly lackeys last night so there was no time for bickering.


----------



## Luces

roz85 said:


> I noticed that, too... it would be nice if they postponed the split for now, however the shield were playing strictly lackeys last night so there was no time for bickering.


So far, it feels like most of their problems come from when Ambrose is allowed to brag, that cocky bastard. As long as he keeps his mouth shut, everything is fine! ^^()


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean doesn't look that small anymore standing next to Orton


Damn, Ambrose looks awesome! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Worst RAW in a while. I actually watched the whole show and gave up at the 2 and a half hour mark. Then I find out the Shield did appear, so I watched it and was disappointed some more! Like what someone said above, they were lackeys for the night.. I was seriously hoping for more development on their break up. Guess they rather have really worthless and shitty Diva matches taken from Shield time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It wasn't even shitty matches and divas taking up the time. We even had 2 great matches in Orton/Big E and Cena/Cody/Goldust vs Sandow/Real Americans.

Also, Punk/Harper did it's job well in furthering the feud with the post match save by Bryan.

What killed it for me was the constant lawsuit BS. Video after video showing Big Show's lawsuit, his actions over the past weeks and all that crap. That just killed it fpalm


----------



## checkcola

JY57 said:


> Hour 1 - 4.069 million
> Hour 2 - 3.951 million
> Hour 3 - 3.643 million


I'm guessing the Shield get blamed for this seeing that Triple H never takes responsibility for his own failures.


----------



## superuser1

checkcola said:


> I'm guessing the Shield get blamed for this seeing that Triple H never takes responsibility for his own failures.


The viewers had no idea Shield was gonna come out though. Lets just wait till the breakdown comes out IF it does comes out.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> It wasn't even shitty matches and divas taking up the time. We even had 2 great matches in Orton/Big E and Cena/Cody/Goldust vs Sandow/Real Americans.
> 
> Also, Punk/Harper did it's job well in furthering the feud with the post match save by Bryan.
> 
> What killed it for me was the constant lawsuit BS. Video after video showing Big Show's lawsuit, his actions over the past weeks and all that crap. That just killed it fpalm


This, plus the fact that eva fucking marie had a win over tamina fpalm

And I really need more shield time.. only 3 more days and I get to see them live :cheer.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


> This, plus the fact that eva fucking marie had a win over tamina fpalm
> 
> And I really need more shield time.. only 3 more days and I get to see them live :cheer.


Take pictures. Please. Of the boys, that is. Not dye job.


----------



## checkcola

superuser1 said:


> The viewers had no idea Shield was gonna come out though. Lets just wait till the breakdown comes out IF it does comes out.


We were left on a huge cliffhanger as Shield music played going to a commercial break as our hero Big Show wondered, "Is this a trick?" I could see them scapgoating the Shield, seriously.


----------



## Amber B

http://vimeo.com/78657131 - Raw Aftermath. Reigns at the very end staring at the WWE title.

It's the little things with these three.


----------



## Bushmaster

Asenath said:


> They seemed to get along just fine last night. There might be some life in the old gimmick yet!


Kinda hoping they canceled whatever plans they had about breaking up. After Reigns was taken out I kept looking his way while Dean and Seth were up to see if he had some problem with them not seeing if he was ok. But yeah they worked fine last night.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth ain't so little either


----------



## TD Stinger

Really hope last night was an indication that the break up plans are on hold. Then again they were barely on TV last night, so it's hard to tell. Mostly me being hopeful. 

So far my prediction is going par for the course. The only thing that is left is for The Wyatt Family to reveal Triple H as the "devil that made him do it" to tie in Punk and Bryan into the storyline. Still say that's how should happen and how I think it will happen.Since I don't feel like re typing or summarizing, here is my original idea from a few pages back:



> 1. It's eventually revealed that The Wyatt Family was somehow hired by The Authority w/ Triple H being the devil to take out Punk and Bryan.
> 2. The Shield are skeptical to this, but continue to follow orders.
> 3. For a short while we have a new power stable including HHH, Steph, the Shield, the Wyatts, and Kane (and whoever else that may join). Kind of like a new Corporate Ministry.
> 4. The Authority begins to trust the Wyatts more than they do The Shield and The Shield get jealous and upset.
> 5. Like others have said, Triple H calls them out and runs them down for not being as effective the Wyatts. He tells them to get in line or hit the road.
> 6. The Shield, dejected, seemingly get in line and follow HHH's orders.
> 7. Eventually, we get a moment where The entire Authority and what ever good guys in that are in the ring (Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, Miz, Usos, etc.) are in a full scale brawl. The Authority gets the upper hand. This lead to a moment where The Shield have Bryan surrounded w/ The Wyatts behind them. One of the Shield members (probably Ambrose) picks a broken Bryan up by the chin, balls his fist, goes for the punch, but turns around and punches Wyatt and the rest of The Shield attack Harper and Rowan. Crowd goes crazy and Raw ends w/ The Shield standing tall w/ The Authority and the good guys not believing what just happened.


We get to Wrestlemania where these guys have an all out hardcore 6 Man Tag w/ The Shield's goal of destroying the Wyatts. I've mentioned it before, you break them up before Mania, and at least one of them is bound to get lost in the shuffle. Plus w/ The Shield and The Wyatts, those are six guys you need to make for on the card on a card full of main eventers, part timers, and other guys WWE may get (Hogan, Goldberg, Sting. Not saying they WILL be there but it's a chance.) This is the easiest way to make them important and get them on the card and it will be entertaining. 

After Mania is the time to do the split. The WWE prodcut always suffers after Mania. A great story like this would surely help.


----------



## #Mark

I think that's an excellent idea. It seems like the WWE is building towards either a triple threat or a Shield/Wyatt Family.. They seem to be hedging their bets by planting seeds for both. I personally would prefer the six man tag match because I still think there's value in the Shield as a unit. My only problem is that I think the WWE would have the Shield lose convincingly in their match with the Wyatt family because the Wyatt's have more potential long term whereas the Shield has already achieved their potential.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

#Mark said:


> I think that's an excellent idea. It seems like the WWE is building towards either a triple threat or a Shield/Wyatt Family.. They seem to be hedging their bets by planting seeds for both. I personally would prefer the six man tag match because I still think there's value in the Shield as a unit. My only problem is that I think the WWE would have the Shield lose convincingly in their match with the Wyatt family because the Wyatt's have more potential long term whereas the Shield has already achieved their potential.


70% chance that WWE won't invest their time into something like that. I also don't understand why you two are ignoring the fact that Reigns & Rollins were staring Ambrose down for the past week. If anything, it's going to be an implosion. It's effective, makes sense, and ultimately is going to be the better storyline.


----------



## TD Stinger

CohesiveUnit said:


> 70% chance that WWE won't invest their time into something like that. I also don't understand why you two are ignoring the fact that Reigns & Rollins were staring Ambrose down for the past week. If anything, it's going to be an implosion. It's effective, makes sense, and ultimately is going to be the better storyline.


I'm not ignoring it. I saw it clear as day. But I also know this WWE and storylines can be dropped at the drop of a hat and never be heard of again. All I'm saying is that it makes better sense right now. What happens if WWE breaks them up and say Rollins gets lost in the shuffle between Dean and Roman, b/c that what seems like reading these forums. 

I agree when The Shield do break up it has the potential to be great. But, and I'll continue to say it, they should stay together until after Wrestlemania. The card is going to be too stacked. The best way to utilize two 3 man teams that both deserve to be on the card is to put them together. It would be entertaining. 

If I could get a guarantee that all 3 guys would benefit from the split and all be prominent headed into Wrestlemania, I'd back off. But I don't have enough faith in WWE to think that. And like I've mentioned before, WWE's product always suffers after Mania and the big break up of The Shield would be a great storyline to keep fans tuned in.

At the end of the day, I just think doing it now would be bad for their careers. We do it now, and we run the risk of one of them getting lost in the shuffle heading into the biggest show of the year where there will be some much else going on that fans will sweep it under the rock. We do it after Mania, during a down period for WWE, and these guys have a more relaxed atmosphere where we can see if they sink or swim.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GOAT debut :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember it taking a while for me to realize that Ambrose was one of the guys attacking Ryback. Might be because it must have been arond 5 or 6 A.M. in here as I was watching it live :
> Dem chills. Dat mark out moment. Never forget.


I specifically watched the PPV because I had a gut feeling Ambrose was going to debut, and sure enough, at the last possible minute, it happened and the minute they showed dudes in black rushing the ring I marked out for the first time since I was a teenager. I didn't even wait to figure out who was in the ring, I just knew.

I had WF open at the same time and posted like nuts in our beloved "Dean Ambrose pre debut discussion" thread.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ugh, no Shield on Main event OR SmackDown. :batista3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah they left for Europe early. That explains why Main Event and SD were considerably light on star power. Well, SD still had Cena, Punk and Bryan but you get the point.


----------



## Oxidamus

Shield v Wyatt's would be shit if it were a 6 man.

Acceptable if it was a normal tag.


----------



## CZWRUBE

CohesiveUnit said:


> 70% chance that WWE won't invest their time into something like that. I also don't understand why you two are ignoring the fact that Reigns & Rollins were staring Ambrose down for the past week. If anything, it's going to be an implosion. It's effective, makes sense, and ultimately is going to be the better storyline.


I could absolutely see Reigns and Rollins turn on Dean . That would be a very interesting story line for sure. :clap


----------



## CohesiveUnit

@TD Stinger, yeah, I guess it'll be more effective after Wrestlemania. At the same time, if they continue being Triple H's lackeys, they're going to lose points, at least in the shitty WWE Universe's eyes. The promos last week were excellent, but now it came to an abrupt stop..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ugh, no Shield on Main event OR SmackDown. :batista3


Prob because they had to fly to the uk for a wed show and they are a day ahead of us.

The ratings probably went down because people thoyght the shield was not showing up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

As far as the idea of the shield's breakup goes I kinda figured that it wouldn't be happening for a while still. Well that is if creative decides to actually be creative. The shield is the main thing I look forward to on Raw these days so I was hoping for some drama (or some subtle hints) with them, but oh well. I'll take what I can get. Same with Punk for example.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really hope they don't rush the Roman Reigns split and face turn as has been rumored. It will ruin him. All three will be lost in the shuffle and probably fighting meaningless matches on the pre show. Even at Mania, being together as The Shield is the only way to get a proper place on the card. 

If they cut Roman loose now, he'll be directionless and some of his shortcomings will be exposed. It will be like Sheamus' first run. They overpush a guy before he is ready and later blame him for his inability to connect with the crowd and demote him. There is so much The Shield can add to the WWE programming and storylines as a unit. Need to stick together till WM XXX imo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Quoth the Raven said:


> I really hope they don't rush the Roman Reigns split and face turn as has been rumored. It will ruin him. All three will be lost in the shuffle and probably fighting meaningless matches on the pre show. Even at Mania, being together as The Shield is the only way to get a proper place on the card.
> 
> If they cut Roman loose now, he'll be directionless and some of his shortcomings will be exposed. It will be like Sheamus' first run. They overpush a guy before he is ready and later blame him for his inability to connect with the crowd and demote him. There is so much The Shield can add to the WWE programming and storylines as a unit. Need to stick together till WM XXX imo.


but I don't want Ambrose being held back in this stable for someone elses benefit. i cannot support that.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ugh, no Shield on Main event OR SmackDown. :batista3


yeah they're on their way to europe for overseas shows, it starts in dublin ireland.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eddie Ray said:


> but I don't want Ambrose being held back in this stable for someone elses benefit. i cannot support that.



Ambrose won't benefit from a solo run at this time either. There is too much going on for WWE to focus on 3 guys. That's why The Shield should stay together until this storyline is done and then disband.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose won't benefit from a solo run at this time either. There is too much going on for WWE to focus on 3 guys. That's why The Shield should stay together until this storyline is done and then disband.


I feel like, for Ambrose, them as a unit has run its course for him. it does nothing to further his character and this implosion is the perfect time to showcase Ambrose's character rather than dampen it down. I dont think the break up should be rushed, simply from a storytelling perspective but the group needs to separate for each individual to establish their own character (and for the love of god allow Seth to work face).


----------



## Srdjan99

> As of this week, the Reigns turn is scheduled to be fast-tracked and they are looking at him as being the new young golden boy of the promotion. Although on Raw this week they did nothing past put him in a position where his spear on Show was designed to pop people.


Not a surprise there, this guy is the future face of the company. But I beg you WWE, don't rush it. Build him to the main event as a singles competitor and have his first WWE Title win be at Mania 31, don't overpush him right away.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Mania 31 is still too soon IMO. He needs a good solid 2-3 years worth of engaging rivalries and singles matches before they even think about putting him in the main event scene. 

WWE will know when to strike with the Reigns push, because the fans will let them know when it's time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah it's good hearing about the Reigns push. But I don't want them to ruin him like they did Sheamus. Take some time and let the guy grow some more and build a fanbase. The Shield can officially break up after mania, after having internal fights at TLC, RR and Extreme Rules.


----------



## roz85

News of potentially rushing Reigns' turn and push makes me even more worried than I was before. Dean's best chance to shine for now are if they put him in a promo-heavy feud with Reigns, but what happens with Rollins? I like all of them, I don't want one or two to be forgotten.


----------



## TeriAdele

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1840461-report-roman-reigns-on-track-for-a-big-push

Let's hope this is wrong like usual wrestling news stories!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lord Shite said:


> Mania 31 is still too soon IMO. He needs a good solid 2-3 years worth of engaging rivalries and singles matches before they even think about putting him in the main event scene.
> 
> WWE will know when to strike with the Reigns push, because the fans will let them know when it's time.




Mania 31 is the perfect time for the split IMO but yeah, I agree he shouldn't be sent straight to the main event. He needs to build a persona first, have some good rivalries and a strong midcard run, get more over and THEN make the jump.

Otherwise he will end up like Sheamus. Overpushing way too early doesn't give the best results and then WWE thinks it was the talent's fault and sends him back down the card.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Eddie Ray

checkcola said:


>


now hes definitely in my bad books :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TeriAdele said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1840461-report-roman-reigns-on-track-for-a-big-push
> 
> Let's hope this is wrong like usual wrestling news stories!


:lmao They really think Kassius Ohno could be a new shield member.



Eddie Ray said:


> now hes definitely in my bad books :no:


lol this.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Luces said:


> Take pictures. Please. Of the boys, that is. Not dye job.


I'll do my best, I have a crappy camera and we sit like somewhere in the middle. Can't wait to buy shield merch either :dance


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> I'll do my best, I have a crappy camera and we sit like somewhere in the middle. Can't wait to buy shield merch either :dance


I pray for you, last time in Germany they only had Cena, Ryback, Punk and...... Sin Cara. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

checkcola said:


>


:agree:

I was thinking about buying a Shield hoodie but I can't. The design on the back is not my aestheic at all. Think I'll go with the Punk one instead.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> I pray for you, last time in Germany they only had Cena, Ryback, Punk and...... Sin Cara. :clap


We usually get crappy midcarters and jobbers to see, but this time they are all on the shedule. So yeah they have to come normally.. And if they are not coming I will demand a refund, 68 euros is a lot of money to see ADR the miz and dolph ziggler


----------



## #Mark

Eddie Ray said:


> I feel like, for Ambrose, them as a unit has run its course for him. it does nothing to further his character and this implosion is the perfect time to showcase Ambrose's character rather than dampen it down. I dont think the break up should be rushed, simply from a storytelling perspective but the group needs to separate for each individual to establish their own character (and for the love of god allow Seth to work face).


Yeah, but I think it's in all of their best interests if they prolong the split till post Mania. The main event picture seems set till at least after Mania. They'd all get lost in the shuffle if they do a split before Mania.


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> We usually get crappy midcarters and jobbers to see, but this time they are all on the shedule. So yeah they have to come normally.. And if they are not coming I will demand a refund, 68 euros is a lot of money to see ADR the miz and dolph ziggler


I talked about Shirts & Stuff. xD


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant. 

It's karma for the rumoured push guys :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Kinda old photo but Seth's girlfriend is quite pretty.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Lapinou said:


> :lmao They really think Kassius Ohno could be a new shield member.
> 
> 
> 
> lol this.


It's Sharon Glencross you're talking about, she has the reputation of being the most ignorant, numb headed idiot, that claims to be a "writer" in bleacher report. Yeah, she's terrible even to bleacher reports standards, so i would say that wasn't really surprising coming from her, and i've come to expect much worse most of the time.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler:  















*cries*


----------



## Joshi Judas

CastielIsGod said:


> It's Sharon Glencross you're talking about, she has the reputation of being the most ignorant, numb headed idiot, that claims to be a "writer" in bleacher report. Yeah, she's terrible even to bleacher reports standards, so i would say that wasn't really surprising coming from her, and i've come to expect much worse most of the time.




Oh yeah that one. Her articles consist of quoting Dave Meltzer and TMZ. That's all. No input from her side. Most of her articles used to be about Total Divas anyway.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cries*


ohhh my days!


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant.
> 
> It's karma for the rumoured push guys :lmao


iv'e been searching tumblr for this, can't find a vid anywhere, poor roman how embarrassing.:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> I talked about Shirts & Stuff. xD


OOOWH, thought you talked about wrestlers sorry XD Hope there will be shield shirts though.


----------



## NeyNey

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> iv'e been tumblr for this, can't find a vid anywhere, poor roman how embarrassing.:lmao


Let's just wait a few hours, I swear to god somebody will upload it. Can't wait. :banderas



Lapinou said:


> OOOWH, thought you talked about wrestlers sorry XD Hope there will be shield shirts though.


fingers crossed.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cries*


Just....


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Let's just wait a few hours, I swear to god somebody will upload it. Can't wait. :banderas


And when they do.... Damn that will be glorious! :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant.
> 
> It's karma for the rumoured push guys :lmao



:lmao hope somebody puts this on youtube soon, and that Ambrose pic :faint: That smile of his will be the end of me.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CastielIsGod said:


> It's Sharon Glencross you're talking about, she has the reputation of being the most ignorant, numb headed idiot, that claims to be a "writer" in bleacher report. Yeah, she's terrible even to bleacher reports standards, so i would say that wasn't really surprising coming from her, and i've come to expect much worse most of the time.


Hope Vince doesn't get any ideas if he reads bullshit like that.:vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant.
> 
> It's karma for the rumoured push guys :lmao


I so want a video of this :lmao :lmao

Internet make it happen!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


----------



## Eddie Ray

CohesiveUnit said:


> I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


yep, big guy gets the automatic push, regardless of talent...same old shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? *Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? *Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


That's the Wyatts not The Shield.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant.


I hope someone filmed it because I wanna see that. 



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:


You have to put a warning label on the man in case some fangirls have heart conditions.


----------



## NeyNey

CohesiveUnit said:


> I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


People write what they want and speculate almost every possible scenario so they can claim they knew it first in case one of it comes true. 
If it doesn't happen they'll write bullshit like WWE decided to go a different direction. 
It's ALWAYS the same. :lmao

Just wait what'll happen instead of join a chevy.


----------



## tbp82

Ambrose and Rollins did a great job getting Roman ready for the next step if his career Amrose even said Reigns was like a little brother they took under their wing. With that being said who could replace Reigns as the powerhouse of The Shield I know a lot here will want Ohno but he doesn't really fit it would change the dynamics of. the team someone who would fit in the. role would be Camacho


----------



## #Mark

CohesiveUnit said:


> I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


Is Reigns really the least talented? If you watched the last year without having any prior knowledge of who any of the members of the Shield were would you honestly say he's the least talented? If you've watched with complete objectivity you'd see he's been just as impressive as Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

#Mark said:


> Is Reigns really the least talented? If you watched the last year without having any prior knowledge of who any of the members of the Shield were would you honestly say he's the least talented? If you've watched with complete objectivity you'd see he's been just as impressive as Rollins and Ambrose.


Agreed. Truth is, at least 80% of the viewing audience are not people like us. Most of WWE viewers are not going to bother to go and look at Ambrose's FCW matches or furthermore his indie matches. The WWE universe by and large is going to watch what is shown on tv and no more.

Now it's obvious that the shield is heading to a self-implosion so if Reigns breaks away first it doesn't mean that a replacement will follow. It means that Reigns walks first and possibly followed by Rollins. But you know what, this entire thing about a push is dirtsheet based. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## cindel25

Roman fell? What about his HAIR? Is his hair ok?! I need updates people


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Roman fell? What about his HAIR? Is his hair ok?! I need updates people


Damn Samoan Remy is probably what caused his obstruction in the first place. :lol


----------



## Londrick

CohesiveUnit said:


> I find it pretty funny that Ambrose laughed at Reigns' fall. Want to know what I don't find funny? Reigns getting a push. Let face it, Reigns is the least talented of the three. And what's this I hear? Ambrose and Rollins will be left together and a possible member will join to form a new trio? Give me a fucking break. Doubt that is the case, but I digress. It seriously makes no sense whatsoever. Here we go with WWE logic, appearance > talent.. You're so smart.


Relax, playa. They're all gonna get pushed. And at leas Reigns is actually entertaining unlike the other recent people they pushed cause of their looks like Ryback.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn Samoan Remy is probably what caused his obstruction in the first place. :lol


His hair is layed.....


----------



## THANOS

NeyNey said:


> People write what they want and speculate almost every possible scenario so they can claim they knew it first in case one of it comes true.
> If it doesn't happen they'll write bullshit like WWE decided to go a different direction.
> It's ALWAYS the same. :lmao
> 
> Just wait what'll happen instead of join a chevy.


This and I won't even mind if they go that route and have Roman leave the group while replacing him with someone, because I can easily see the replacement being Ohno since he's got in impressive shape lately but another few months wrestling with his body covered up by that tactical suit could do him a lot of justice. 

I just hope that Roman has got to the level that he can handle a Ryback-type push if WWE decides to do that, because we've seen him have an impressive showing against Bryan, but well that's Bryan lol. I want to see him do well because he has certainly impressed me a lot and changed my opinion of him with his time in the Shield, but letting him drift away from the Shield without feuding with them would make more sense since Ambrose and Rollins have more organic chemistry for a feud anyway. I just fear that he'll have a hard time really getting over initially like Orton did after breaking away from Evolution, but hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Londrick said:


> Relax, playa. They're all gonna get pushed. And at leas Reigns is actually entertaining unlike the other recent people they pushed cause of their looks like Ryback.


Of course he's entertaining, playa, he's 1/3 of The Shield. Look at my signature. Hell, it's an injustice to put Reigns and Ryback in this same sentence.., wow, I'm a hypocrite. I have nothing against Reigns. I think The Shield are greater than everyone on the roster, obviously because I'm a Shield fan(only because Ambrose is in it), but you get the gist of it.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Reigns isn't my favorite but good for him if he succeeds with his hypothetical push. With the way WWE booking is lately if you get a chance you'd better make the most of it, which is what the Shield have done since they arrived.


----------



## Amber B

Reigns' mega push as a face will only work and go over with the general audience if they make Ambrose such a slimy, douchebag heel that people are waiting to see get dragged. 
Ambrose bragging about being the only champion left or speaking as if he is the leader isn't enough to turn Reigns since Ambrose has been bragging and has been the default leader/speaker of the group since the get go. Did anyone not see the look he gave Ambrose when he was singing in that promo? It's practically the same.

In order for this to work, you have to push the heel. If they don't, Reigns will fizzle. Easily.


----------



## ctorresc04

CZWRUBE said:


> I could absolutely see Reigns and Rollins turn on Dean . That would be a very interesting story line for sure. :clap


If it's Reigns and Rollins turning on Dean, wouldn't that be turning Dean face?


----------



## Eulonzo

Would love to find a video of this. I remember this RAW, it was before their handicap match between them and Big Show I think and they did some close-up solo shots of them, it looked so badass. :mark:

I'm sure there's a full video of that RAW, but most full shows of RAW/SmackDown etc are shit quality, especially on YouTube.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tylermoxreigns said:


> So apparently Reigns tripped/fell on his arse tonight at WWE Dublin house show. Ambrose was pissing himself laughing :lol Crowd started at 'YOU FELL OVER' chant.
> 
> It's karma for the rumoured push guys :lmao


would love to see a video fo this and can anybody make a gif of it too?:lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Let's just wait a few hours, I swear to god somebody will upload it. Can't wait. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed.


There is almost everything on video...I will be shocked if it is not on video and uploaded.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Rikishi posted on his fb a pic of roman holding the wwe title and it talked about him getting a push or something....I didn't pay attention so I do not know if this is what is causing this rumor or if this was after.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt

So I had to, I asked my wife who she thought was the best looking and she answered:


----------



## jamal.

Eulonzo said:


> Would love to find a video of this. I remember this RAW, it was before their handicap match between them and Big Show I think and they did some close-up solo shots of them, it looked so badass. :mark:
> 
> I'm sure there's a full video of that RAW, but most full shows of RAW/SmackDown etc are shit quality, especially on YouTube.


It was a three on one handicap match against Ryback. It was that episode when Punk was still hurt and had crutches and somehow convinced Vickie to make the match of The Shield vs Ryback. So I think it was the New Years Raw which was prerecorded.


----------



## Pinyapplesuckas

FredForeskinn said:


> So I had to, I asked my wife who she thought was the best looking and she answered:


women seem to LOVE guys with that look. as soon as he debuted i knew he'd at least be able to get a few random women to watch. plus kids will like him since he's big and does a spear. 

hope some of those genetics really come into play soon when they push him solo. he can be huge.


----------



## Luces

Okay, this is going off topic, but it's been eating at me for a while. When was this promo with singing? I apparently missed it, but I'd love to see it. Does anyone remember what day it was on? =/


----------



## Quasi Juice

ctorresc04 said:


> If it's Reigns and Rollins turning on Dean, wouldn't that be turning Dean face?


Depends on how they do it. If they turn on Ambrose because he's a cocky dick than they'll be the faces.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> Okay, this is going off topic, but it's been eating at me for a while. When was this promo with singing? I apparently missed it, but I'd love to see it. Does anyone remember what day it was on? =/


If its the one I think they are talking about it was the promo where dean is singing about ziggler after their match lol.


----------



## kev2013

Ambrose is the natural heel of the three, I think.


----------



## Luces

BaBy FireFly said:


> If its the one I think they are talking about it was the promo where dean is singing about ziggler after their match lol.


Okay, I must've missed it when skimming through the episode. I'll have to go looking for it tonight. Thank you!


----------



## PUNKY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jIYQ7dwBYa4

kind of bad quality but here's the vid of roman falling over...  and ambrose telling the crowd to shut up after lol.


----------



## Coach Clarke

i can't see Rollins and Reigns turning on Ambrose but inevitably they will disband and have nothing to do with each other


----------



## Guerrero_4_Life

So if Reigns is turning face, how do people think it will happen? Will Ambrose and Rollins turn on him? If that is the case, will the shield be a tag team or will they need to replace Reigns with a 3rd member? A perfect fit would be Ryback. It would be a great way to let him gain momentum again.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jIYQ7dwBYa4
> 
> kind of bad quality but here's the vid of roman falling over...  and ambrose telling the crowd to shut up after lol.


Haha, I love how when Reigns lands flat on his ass, Ambrose looks over at him, going like "What the.."
I cringe every time I rewatch the video, haha.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> Okay, I must've missed it when skimming through the episode. I'll have to go looking for it tonight. Thank you!


I think it was an app promo so that's prob why you missed it.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Heres a gif I made from the video:


----------



## cindel25

Roman hair is still perfect... the fall didn't move a strand out of place.

ROMAN HAIR = GOAT!!! RESPECT!


----------



## NeyNey

Eulonzo said:


> Would love to find a video of this. I remember this RAW, it was before their handicap match between them and Big Show I think and they did some close-up solo shots of them, it looked so badass. :mark:
> 
> I'm sure there's a full video of that RAW, but most full shows of RAW/SmackDown etc are shit quality, especially on YouTube.


4:14 :banderas

Loved it too! 
Whole entrance was badass.



> Okay, I must've missed it when skimming through the episode. I'll have to go looking for it tonight. Thank you!


You mean The Ballad of Ziggler?


----------



## roz85

aw poor reigns' butt. i like that seth and dean told the crowd to shut up :lol



FredForeskinn said:


> So I had to, I asked my wife who she thought was the best looking and she answered:


my husband thinks i'm attracted to roman reigns because i love the shield so much but he doesn't realize it's ambrose for me :lol


----------



## Klee




----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Luces

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jIYQ7dwBYa4


I don't know, I think that was sorta graceful.  I was kinda expecting a ridiculous "slipped on a banana peel" style fall. ^^()


----------



## roz85

Now someone needs to make a version with funny circus music and banana peel slip noise. lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao Bet he never does that again. That was pretty embarrassing though.



cindel25 said:


> Roman hair is still perfect... the fall didn't move a strand out of place.
> 
> ROMAN HAIR = GOAT!!! RESPECT!


Dat Samoan Remy I tell you is premium quality.


----------



## Luces

NeyNey said:


> You mean The Ballad of Ziggler?


Oh Christ. ^^() Thank you for the link, I had no luck on youtube. What a ham. The best part is when they tell him it was beautiful. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

God I chuckled good at that fall. I thought it was cute how his legs were all sprawled out. He looked like a confused kid. :lmao *steals him*


----------



## TeriAdele

I don't even see what made him fall? Everything seemed fine; his foot didn't catch the rope.


----------



## NeyNey

Luces said:


> Oh Christ. ^^() Thank you for the link, I had no luck on youtube. What a ham. The best part is when they tell him it was beautiful. :lol


Absolutely loved that part. :lmao 
Awesome Rollins is awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TeriAdele said:


> I don't even see what made him fall? Everything seemed fine; his foot didn't catch the rope.


He probably just got distracted.


Spoiler: thinking of me


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> He probably just got distracted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thinking of me


Okay I'm gonna u need to step up offa ma boo mmkay?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

lol didn't realize the vid got posted not once but twice before me. fpalm 

was watching some of Ambrose' FCW stuff again like the contract signing with Seth Rollins (Reigns in the background too!) and the attack on Regal when he was helping out Maxine. :mark:


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> was watching some of Ambrose' FCW stuff again like the contract signing with Seth Rollins (Reigns in the background too!) and the attack on Regal when he was helping out Maxine. :mark:


I love how he blends goofy and smug in that contract signing. Rollins is dead serious and Ambrose is just being a nutter. My favorite part is when he places the pen down all carefully and then spins the contract around for Seth to sign. Great stuff.


----------



## Eulonzo

Meh. Didn't really think it was as crazy/hilarious as people made it out to be. It sounded funny as hell once I read about it but when I saw this, didn't think it was that bad.

Not to mention, shit happens.


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> 4:14 :banderas
> 
> Loved it too!
> Whole entrance was badass.


BADASS. :mark: Thank you!

Wish I could download it but it says it's private.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

NeyNey said:


> 4:14 :banderas
> 
> Loved it too!
> Whole entrance was badass.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean The Ballad of Ziggler?


Okay, that is single-handedly the most badass Shield entrance to this day. All their gimmicks, especially Ambrose's was expressed excellently. Too bad they don't do much of that any more, at least in their entrance.

I also love how they used to present their tactics with use of their hands as shown in the video(even though it never came to fruition because it's all for show).


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay I'm gonna u need to step up offa ma boo mmkay?


I thought he was Seth's man. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> lol didn't realize the vid got posted not once but twice before me. fpalm
> 
> was watching some of Ambrose' FCW stuff again like the contract signing with Seth Rollins (Reigns in the background too!) and the attack on Regal when he was helping out Maxine. :mark:


Can you send me the link to the contract signing please. Its been awhile since I have seen it and its not popping up for me on youtube. Thanks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I thought he was Seth's man. :lol


Stop trying to be technical. What Seth doesn't know won't hurt him. :cool2


----------



## THANOS

Man I'm so pissed I won't get to see Ohno vs Rollins on PPV, and Ohno vs Ambrose now


----------



## NeyNey

BaBy FireFly said:


> Can you send me the link to the contract signing please. Its been awhile since I have seen it and its not popping up for me on youtube. Thanks.


http://vimeo.com/channels/fcwmatches/78022081 Oh man... :banderas
Maxine... :vettel



THANOS said:


> Man I'm so pissed I won't get to see Ohno vs Rollins on PPV, and Ohno vs Ambrose now


Just red it and I'm still shocked.


----------



## THANOS

NeyNey said:


> http://vimeo.com/channels/fcwmatches/78022081 Oh man... :banderas
> Maxine... :vettel
> 
> 
> 
> Just red it and I'm still shocked.


I'm trying to stay optimistic but this news is bleeding that well dry unk3


----------



## SubZero3:16

Before there was Macklemore, there was


----------



## Luces

THANOS said:


> Man I'm so pissed I won't get to see Ohno vs Rollins on PPV, and Ohno vs Ambrose now


Dude, you just ruined my morning.  Ahh, I would've found out eventually anyway. *sigh* I think it's BS, but I'm trying to be as positive as I can about it. If they didn't have any clue what to do with him, then maybe it's better than sitting in purgatory (as enjoyable a show as NXT is, it's still a bummer to watch as your friends get called up and you stay there). If it was because of the whole body thing, then that's really f-ing stupid. >.< I know the casual fan is drawn to guys with impressive bodies and whatnot, but if someone is awesome and can work, it shouldn't matter. Arg. Who knows, maybe they'll have him back someday. =/


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> http://vimeo.com/channels/fcwmatches/78022081 Oh man... :banderas
> Maxine... :vettel
> 
> 
> 
> Just red it and I'm still shocked.


Thank you!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

THANOS said:


> Man I'm so pissed I won't get to see Ohno vs Rollins on PPV, and Ohno vs Ambrose now


How could they let such an amazing talent go..











SubZero3:16 said:


> Before there was Macklemore, there was



Gotta love his inring fashion sense sometimes :lmao

Don't know if anyone shared these yet, here are some pics of his glorious pink days.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Normally, I'd disagree with Langston's laughter, but the smirk on Ambrose's face is priceless.


----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


> http://vimeo.com/channels/fcwmatches/78022081


omg at that ambrose exit. the most perft thing ive ever seen.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Where is Sethie getting his hair? Dude need some serious deep conditioning. 












Praise Roman Hair! So Flawless :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> Where is Sethie getting his hair? Dude need some serious deep conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Roman Hair! So Flawless :clap


Maybe he's born with it...


----------



## Gretchen

I think the Shield should continue on for a little bit longer, then disband, and have either Ambrose or Reigns go over as a face. Though, both of them scream heel to me, for some reason. Ambrose screams heel more than Reigns does, for me, though.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Do you Reigns fans remember this promo: http://vimeo.com/60580811

"We're going to grind your bones to DUST" Best mic work Reigns has done to date.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Where is Sethie getting his hair? Dude need some serious deep conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Roman Hair! So Flawless :clap


Dat Samoan Remy is top quality I tell you! Someone should tweet him and ask which hair conditioner he uses


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Do you Reigns fans remember this promo: http://vimeo.com/60580811
> 
> "We're going to grind your bones to DUST" Best mic work Reigns has done to date.


That intro nearly made me cry. They beat Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena in their first match on Raw and now they can't beat the Usos cleanly. :bron3

Oh yeah Reigns did sound good in the promo. He's a lot better when he's given more than four words to say.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


>


Oh god...I hate the fuchsia hair. >.< The day I stumbled upon an old HWA video with it, I had to double take. Well...I guess he was just young and dumb. ^^()


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CohesiveUnit said:


> Do you Reigns fans remember this promo: http://vimeo.com/60580811
> 
> "We're going to grind your bones to DUST" Best mic work Reigns has done to date.


:mark:

Everybody was at the top of their game in this one. One of Seth's best promos so far IMO.

Love the part where Orton comes and RKO's Seth then Reigns and Ambrose run to the ring and are like "OMG, he killed Seth! YOU BASTARD!" :


----------



## Stroker Ace

Luces said:


> Oh god...I hate the fuchsia hair. >.< The day I stumbled upon an old HWA video with it, I had to double take. Well...I guess he was just young and dumb. ^^()


I think I'm the only girl who actually likes Pink Hair Mox.

Hell I wish he'd grow his hair out and do it again.


----------



## Luces

Stroker Ace said:


> I think I'm the only girl who actually likes Pink Hair Mox.
> 
> Hell I wish he'd grow his hair out and do it again.


I have a British friend who thinks he looked great with the long hair. I just think it doesn't really fit him. Maybe because when I first saw him he had the hair length he has now. I have nothing wrong with long hair, it just looks too soft and lush on him. Doesn't seem to fit his character. ^^()


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Luces said:


> Oh god...I hate the fuchsia hair. >.< The day I stumbled upon an old HWA video with it, I had to double take. Well...I guess he was just young and dumb. ^^()












I said it once and I'll say it again. Pink haired Mox could get it in all. day. long.


----------



## Eulonzo

My mother said "Ambrose is gonna get his for laughing at Reigns for laughing."

She is too into the whole Shield Split thing. :lol She knows it's not all legit, but she doesn't know that Ambrose was laughing out of character, guess she took it a bit seriously.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> My mother said "Ambrose is gonna get his for laughing at Reigns for laughing."
> 
> She is too into the whole Shield Split thing. :lol She knows it's not all legit, but she doesn't know that Ambrose was laughing out of character, guess she took it a bit seriously.


Oh I totally believed that Ambrose got his for laughing, just not where the public could see :lol Somehow I think the entire thing is Seth's fault. He probably convinced the poor guy that he could do it.


----------



## Luces

Eulonzo said:


> My mother said "Ambrose is gonna get his for laughing at Reigns for laughing."
> 
> She is too into the whole Shield Split thing. :lol She knows it's not all legit, but she doesn't know that Ambrose was laughing out of character, guess she took it a bit seriously.


Aww, that's kind of adorable how into it she is. If it had happened on TV, they definitely could've used it as in character laughing, if they wanted to.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


I do enjoy the big cheesy thumbs up. :lol What a weirdo.


----------



## NeyNey

CohesiveUnit said:


> Do you Reigns fans remember this promo: http://vimeo.com/60580811
> "We're going to grind your bones to DUST" Best mic work Reigns has done to date.





MoxleyMoxx said:


> :mark:
> Everybody was at the top of their game in this one. One of Seth's best promos so far IMO.
> Love the part where Orton comes and RKO's Seth then Reigns and Ambrose run to the ring and are like "OMG, he killed Seth! YOU BASTARD!" :





SubZero3:16 said:


> That intro nearly made me cry. They beat Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena in their first match on Raw and now they can't beat the Usos cleanly. :bron3
> Oh yeah Reigns did sound good in the promo. He's a lot better when he's given more than four words to say.


It was so fucking fantastic! :clap
One of my favorite Shield, especially Rollins Moments so far. 
He was just so epic in this promo. :banderas

And agree with Reigns, it's definetly better for him to say some more words than just scream "_Believe.. *IN THE SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!!!!!*_"


----------



## Gretchen

I think Reigns has definitely improved in his tenure in WWE so far. When coming in, he seemed a bit green to me, but now, from his work, I can't tell him apart from most others on the roster, in terms of experience. Expect great things from him, as well as from other members of the Shield.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

While Reigns has improved a ton over the last year or so, I think he still needs some more work.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, more work won't do any harm. I still think Ambrose needs some work too. :side:


----------



## SonoShion

OXI said:


> I still think Ambrose needs some work too. :side:


Shut up.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CohesiveUnit said:


> Normally, I'd disagree with Langston's laughter, but the smirk on Ambrose's face is priceless.


:lol at Big E's face. Oh well if I would see a gigantic, intimidating and beautiful man fall flat on his ass like that I wouldn't keep it in either.



OXI said:


> Yea, more work won't do any harm. I still think Ambrose needs some work too. :side:













And I really don't like pink Moxley, his hair really looks unhealthy in that one pic


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Went to Birmingham UK how show last night.... Got a three way between Langston, Ambrose and Ziggler  (yeah I know it's a triple threat but this is the Shield thread, three way all the way) for the US belt. Solid match. Nice couple of spots. Ambrose with some classic heel work in the beginning just sitting outside whilst letting the two faces fight it out in the ring. He was sassing the shit out of Ziggler and Langston at the beginning and it was ace. :lol 

Goldust/Cody vs Reigns/Rollins for tag team champs.... Impressive match considering was a house show. Rollins carried a lot of the match out of him and Reigns. Goldust got the hot tag. Both of them were heeling it up really well. Reigns had more of a presence about himself this time than the last time I saw them live. Was really funny seeing him double check every single thing before he jumped over it just so he didn't fall again. :lmao 

Heading to Manchester tonight for TV tomorrow. :mark: 

I'll post some pics later, had pretty decent seats considering I didn't get them until a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/inside/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion-26161681

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion


----------



## CohesiveUnit

What do you Ambrose fans think of this:


----------



## SubZero3:16

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion-26161681
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion


Right click -> save.


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> Went to Birmingham UK how show last night.... Got a three way between Langston, Ambrose and Ziggler  (yeah I know it's a triple threat but this is the Shield thread, three way all the way) for the US belt. Solid match. Nice couple of spots. Ambrose with some classic heel work in the beginning just sitting outside whilst letting the two faces fight it out in the ring. He was sassing the shit out of Ziggler and Langston at the beginning and it was ace. :lol
> 
> Goldust/Cody vs Reigns/Rollins for tag team champs.... Impressive match considering was a house show. Rollins carried a lot of the match out of him and Reigns. Goldust got the hot tag. Both of them were heeling it up really well. Reigns had more of a presence about himself this time than the last time I saw them live. Was really funny seeing him double check every single thing before he jumped over it just so he didn't fall again. :lmao


I'm glad that you had a great time! House shows are always a bit of a risk, but I think they put some effort into the overseas ones. Poor Roman for being all paranoid now. 



CohesiveUnit said:


> What do you Ambrose fans think of this:


I think I love that crazy sob and he pulls the best faces.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Out of the choices presented in the poll, I chose Cesaro because he's the best all rounder and most likely candidate. He just needs some more promo time and I can see the crowd getting behind him if he goes face. It was between him and Langston for me. I honestly surprised to see Reigns running away with the poll though. But that title pic on the front page really did help.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Went to Birmingham UK how show last night.... Got a three way between Langston, Ambrose and Ziggler  (yeah I know it's a triple threat but this is the Shield thread, three way all the way) for the US belt. Solid match. Nice couple of spots. Ambrose with some classic heel work in the beginning just sitting outside whilst letting the two faces fight it out in the ring. He was sassing the shit out of Ziggler and Langston at the beginning and it was ace. :lol
> 
> Goldust/Cody vs Reigns/Rollins for tag team champs.... Impressive match considering was a house show. Rollins carried a lot of the match out of him and Reigns. Goldust got the hot tag. Both of them were heeling it up really well. Reigns had more of a presence about himself this time than the last time I saw them live. Was really funny seeing him double check every single thing before he jumped over it just so he didn't fall again. :lmao
> 
> Heading to Manchester tonight for TV tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> I'll post some pics later, had pretty decent seats considering I didn't get them until a couple of weeks ago.



Saw the same matches here in Brussels, they where the best matches of the entire show. Especially Ambrose is really amazing to see live, and Roman was HUUUUUGE :yum:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Since WWE is doing a poll on who should be the next WWE Champion, Roman Reigns being the top contender from the votes. Do you guys want to see a Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns feud for the WWE Championship?


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> Since WWE is doing a poll on who should be the next WWE Champion, Roman Reigns being the top contender from the votes. Do you guys want to see a Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns feud for the WWE Championship?


God no.

On one hand we've got can only cut a good promo once in a blue moon Orton and that's when he's talking about his alleged sex appeal. And then we have Reigns, who I like but who isn't ready to cut a full promo on his own yet. Reigns needs a good mic worker to pull to work with to get a good promo out of him. God only knows what Randy needs. And I've already seen an Orton and Reigns match, I'm good for the next year thanks. And one last thing, for the love of Stone Cold let Reigns build a fanbase in the mid card first before pushing him to the main event.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> God no.
> 
> On one hand we've got can only cut a good promo once in a blue moon Orton and that's when he's talking about his alleged sex appeal. And then we have Reigns, who I like but who isn't ready to cut a full promo on his own yet. Reigns needs a good mic worker to pull to work with to get a good promo out of him. God only knows what Randy needs. And I've already seen an Orton and Reigns match, I'm good for the next year thanks. And one last thing, for the love of Stone Cold let Reigns build a fanbase in the mid card first before pushing him to the main event.


knowing WWE and their fantastic logic that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> And one last thing, for the love of Stone Cold let Reigns build a fanbase in the mid card first before pushing him to the main event.


All of this. He does have a bit of a fanbase, but not enough for people to care if he's suddenly in the main event. He would have to suddenly whip out a legendary promo or something to pull that off.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> knowing WWE and their fantastic logic that's probably not going to happen.


That's it basically unless you can suck good dick like Cena and Del Rio (and no I'm not taking it back)



Luces said:


> All of this. He does have a bit of a fanbase, but not enough for people to care if he's suddenly in the main event. *He would have to suddenly whip out a legendary promo or something to pull that of*f.


Yeah that's not going to happen unless he reveals that Triple H and Paul Heyman has been in cahoots against Punk all long.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's it basically unless you can suck good dick like Cena and Del Rio (and no I'm not taking it back)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's not going to happen unless he reveals that Triple H and Paul Heyman has been in cahoots against Punk all long.


:lol This.


----------



## NeyNey

CohesiveUnit said:


> What do you Ambrose fans think of this:


What a question... But here my answer.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Went to Birmingham UK how show last night.... Got a three way between Langston, Ambrose and Ziggler  (yeah I know it's a triple threat but this is the Shield thread, three way all the way) for the US belt. Solid match. Nice couple of spots. Ambrose with some classic heel work in the beginning just sitting outside whilst letting the two faces fight it out in the ring. He was sassing the shit out of Ziggler and Langston at the beginning and it was ace. :lol (Y)(Y)
> Goldust/Cody vs Reigns/Rollins for tag team champs.... Impressive match considering was a house show. Rollins carried a lot of the match out of him and Reigns. Goldust got the hot tag. Both of them were heeling it up really well. Reigns had more of a presence about himself this time than the last time I saw them live. Was really funny seeing him double check every single thing before he jumped over it just so he didn't fall again. :lmao
> 
> Heading to Manchester tonight for TV tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> I'll post some pics later, had pretty decent seats considering I didn't get them until a couple of weeks ago.


:mark: :mark: :mark:
Have fun in Manu!!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RAW is in Manchester tomorrow? :mark:


----------



## CohesiveUnit

NeyNey said:


> What a question... But here my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Have fun in Manu!!!!!


I should have known there were already a billion gifs made.


----------



## tbp82

I can't believe some here are shocked that Reigns is running away with that poll outside of the IWC Reigns is viewed as the guy a beast etc.... its common to hear comments like Reigns is a beast he's a monster that dude in the shield a goldberg I like the big dude in The Shield.....The Shield ain't nothing without the swole dude


----------



## CohesiveUnit

tbp82 said:


> I can't believe some here are shocked that Reigns is running away with that poll outside of the IWC Reigns is viewed as the guy a beast etc.... its common to hear comments like Reigns is a beast he's a monster that dude in the shield a goldberg I like the big dude in The Shield.....The Shield ain't nothing without the swole dude


I think you mean, "The Shield *is nothing without* the swole dude." And with that being said, I have to say: The Shield is also nothing without the psycho, or high-flying dude.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Simply put, The Shield isn't The Shield without the combination of Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins.


----------



## Deptford

It's cool because with The Shield, it's all a matter of preference. And I prefer Ambrose.  
No one is being pushed because they are "better" overall than any other person in the group. It just makes sense to have the big guy turn into a babyface first. 

If someone else tried to turn then the muscle would just injure them and put them out in kayfabe.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> It's cool because with The Shield, it's all a matter of preference. And I prefer Ambrose.
> No one is being pushed because they are "better" overall than any other person in the group. It just makes sense to have the big guy turn into a babyface first.
> 
> If someone else tried to turn then the muscle would just injure them and put them out in kayfabe.


Me too, I prefer Dean Ambrose over anyone.


----------



## Gretchen

Personally, I see Reigns and Ambrose very likely going into the Main Event.

Rollins, I don't know, but he can very possibly end up in the midcard.


----------



## DareDevil

I haven't been here in a while, mainly because I forgot my password, well here's something Les Tatcher said about Dean.

Memories of working with Dean Ambrose during his training: "Jon [Moxley] is a good hand. I'm happy to see him get the break. I've been watching him from the beginning. He was in a tag team and the gimmick was he and his partner would come out in football gear, they were like two college football players, and that's when I first saw him. I saw the potential in Jon, started working with him, more to refine him. Visit Wrestling Inc. I got him his first dark match (with WWE). I'm glad to see him doing well, he's a natural talent and the other thing was, when I sold the HWA that's when Jon was there and I got him his tryout. I'd go over to help out some of their guys and some of them would come once or twice but Jon was always there and always eager to learn."

He is such a dedicated guy isn't he?


----------



## DareDevil

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Personally, I see Reigns and Ambrose very likely going into the Main Event.
> 
> Rollins, I don't know, but he can very possibly end up in the midcard.


Hmmm, no, I think all three of them are going to make it to the main event, the thing is who's going to get there first.


----------



## Eulonzo

http://www.wwe.com/inside/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion-26161681
Don't know if you guys posted this, but guess who's the main picture? :mark:

Goes to show you Vince/Triple H are really in love with this guy.


----------



## DareDevil

Goes to show you Vince/Triple H are really in love with this guy.[/QUOTE]

Oh man, about this, yeah someone already posted this, Look I will love nothing more than Dean Ambrose to be the WWE Champion, but if Roman Reigns gets it first than that's ok too. All I want is for them not to rush it and let him get used to being solo first and make it a slow burn because if they give him the WWE title right after they disband The Shield people will start to hate on him and you know what happens when the IWC or Marks have someone shove down their throats, and I don't want that for him, or Dean or Seth. No no NOPE. I don't want them to get that kind of hate.

This goes to: *Eulonzo* 
Because I'm suppose to have 10 or more posts to have a picture or link on my replies. Well that's stupid.


----------



## Eulonzo

I mean I'm not saying Ambrose/Rollins won't succeed, because they probably & hopefully will, all three of them deserve it, but it seems to be they're high on Roman Reigns the most for obvious reasons. And that picture just makes it even more obvious that it's gonna happen in the future.


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> I mean I'm not saying Ambrose/Rollins won't succeed, because they probably & hopefully will, all three of them deserve it, but it seems to be they're high on Roman Reigns the most for obvious reasons. And that picture just makes it even more obvious that it's gonna happen in the future.


I know what you're saying and I know the WWE won't give a crap about what I say, but I honestly don't want them to rush it, or I'll be just like, "you know what, fuck it." I am biased towards Dean, I admit it. Well I just hope if Roman DOES get the WWE Championship first, they better give him a good storyline, so the fans don't start shitting themselves. But I still just don't want any of them to get hate. I mean look at Sheamus and Del Rio.


----------



## Eulonzo

VickyAngel said:


> I know what you're saying and I know the WWE won't give a crap about what I say, but I honestly don't want them to rush it, or I'll be just like, "you know what, fuck it." I am biased towards Dean, I admit it. Well I just hope if Roman DOES get the WWE Championship first, they better give him a good storyline, so the fans don't start shitting themselves. But I still just don't want any of them to get hate. I mean look at Sheamus and Del Rio.


Well said,

Ambrose is just so awesome, so I am kinda've biased as well. :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> Well said,
> 
> Ambrose is just so awesome, so I am kinda've biased as well. :mark:


I Know right! :mark: He is my hero,If I ever meet him, that would be the happiest moment of my life. No Joke, you have no idea how much respect I have for this man, you know even when in character, he is one of those villains that you just can't hate.


----------



## Eulonzo

VickyAngel said:


> I Know right! :mark: He is my hero,If I ever meet him, that would be the happiest moment of my life. No Joke, you have no idea how much respect I have for this man, you know even when in character, he is one of those villains that you just can't hate.


I would love to meet any of them, but I'd love to meet Ambrose the most. :mark:

He is "THE MAN", like he says.


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> I would love to meet any of them, but I'd love to meet Ambrose the most. :mark:
> 
> He is "THE MAN", like he says.


Agreed.


----------



## The One

soon....


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> I would love to meet any of them, but I'd love to meet Ambrose the most. :mark:
> 
> He is "THE MAN", like he says.


Dude, can you explain to me the time here. When I post something it says, 1:something AM, but where I live it's like 11:30 pm. I don't get it. Is this like an European website or something?


----------



## Shenroe

The One said:


> soon....


And knowing WWE he'll be the only one getting that kind of push, no reports said dean and seth will get push either. They are doomed, the christian's and marty jannety's. Wwe already started to damage the shield with this 50/50 booking. I just pray when they gonne get buried,because they will, they manage to survive on their own and caught with the crowd


----------



## CM Jewels

Shenroe said:


> And knowing WWE he'll be the only one getting that kind of push, n*o reports said dean and seth will get push either. They are doomed, the christian's and marty jannety's.* Wwe already started to damage the shield with this 50/50 booking. I just pray when they gonne get buried,because they will, they manage to survive on their own and caught with the crowd


----------



## NeyNey

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Ambrose is just so fucking awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> And knowing WWE he'll be the only one getting that kind of push, no reports said dean and seth will get push either. They are doomed, the christian's and marty jannety's. Wwe already started to damage the shield with this 50/50 booking. I just pray when they gonne get buried,because they will, they manage to survive on their own and caught with the crowd


Calm your tits. Yeesh. Just because the dirtsheets haven't made up something yet, it doesn't mean that isn't going to happen. You don't know what management has in store for the guys so just be patient and let's see what happens.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Ambrose is just so fucking awesome.


Dat Ambrose really knows how to play to the crowd.

Just check the wee.com poll Cesaro is now leading by a huge margin at 48%, Reigns dropped down to 3rd with 10%.


----------



## Joshi Judas

As much as I like Cesaro, I really don't see him winning the WWE Championship. Ever. He will win the WHC a few times certainly but it's very unlikely that they let him win the big one and represent the company.

Reigns will win it and I don't mind. Just don't hotshot it, spend some time in the upper midcard, while never getting involved in a direct feud with a main eventer, so when they finally meet, the crowd believes he has a shot.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Ambrose is just so fucking awesome.



That was the match in Brussels :mark: Like I said, the best match of the entire show. I wanted to post my shield videos as well, might post the tag match tomorrow because I forgot my camera.


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> That was the match in Brussels :mark: Like I said, the best match of the entire show. I wanted to post my shield videos as well, might post the tag match tomorrow because I forgot my camera.


bryan:bryan


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> bryan:bryan


:lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Had to share :yum: wonder what made him make that face, probably a fangirl misbehaving :lol. 










I just found out that they were staying at a hotel near my school, who knows I might pay them a visit next time they come back :side:


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Ambrose is just so fucking awesome.


I can't see the video. 

Never-mind, now I can.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


>


He's quite goodlooking isn't he? Why don't they make 'em like this in my neck of the woods?:no:


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's quite goodlooking isn't he?


No, he's quite goatlooking. :banderas


----------



## cindel25

Any TD watchers? My man Dean was walking behind Nikki and Cena when they were talking about his third arm. 











SWAG STATUS!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Using Reigns as the pic to the poll of next WWE Champ. Having a "Top ten villains who turned over a new leaf" topic trending/hot on wwe.com. Dean and Seth hitting Show with chairs at the end of last nights MNR, but no Reigns. I'm telling you, the subliminal shit has started, the signs are all there. Expect a turn out of him sooner, rather than later. Maybe even next PPV...


----------



## DareDevil

Know what. I'm not going to complain about Roman Reigns getting the push anymore. for reasons.....


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> here's something Les Tatcher said about Dean.
> 
> Memories of working with Dean Ambrose during his training: "Jon [Moxley] is a good hand. I'm happy to see him get the break. I've been watching him from the beginning. He was in a tag team and the gimmick was he and his partner would come out in football gear, they were like two college football players, and that's when I first saw him. I saw the potential in Jon, started working with him, more to refine him. Visit Wrestling Inc. I got him his first dark match (with WWE). I'm glad to see him doing well, he's a natural talent and the other thing was, when I sold the HWA that's when Jon was there and I got him his tryout. I'd go over to help out some of their guys and some of them would come once or twice but Jon was always there and always eager to learn."


I find this funny because Ambrose has said several times...probably at least part serious/part jokingly...how Les hated him with a passion when they first met. I know they mellowed out on each other later, but I can't help but think of his Les stories.


----------



## Eddie Ray

someone wake me up when Ambrose is getting A push...


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> someone wake me up when Ambrose is getting A push...


Same here, wait no, I don't think I can stand not seeing him on my TV.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

Eddie Ray said:


> someone wake me up when Ambrose is getting A push...


He's the United States Champion and, more importantly, the undisputed leader of the faction-within-a-faction that is The Shield, the hottest group in WWE in 10 years, and involved in the biggest storyline in the company. And he's been in WWE for one year. The push is happening right now, in real time, right before your eyes.


----------



## DareDevil

My brother is such a fan of Dean Ambrose, he told me yesterday. " I really really want Dean Ambrose to become WWE Champion before Seth or Roman." and I was like; ok then, not that I'm against your opinion. But i think this is why he doesn't mind my fangirling over Dean, because I do it for him.


----------



## Soulrollins

The shield is the next big thing, they are putting the light on this stable because they want the three becomes huge stars in a short time.

WWE lacks of relevant wrestlers right now, so is easy to predict that Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns will get a big push inmediately after they break up. Mark my words, the three will have been world champions before 2015.


----------



## tbp82

CohesiveUnit said:


> I think you mean, "The Shield *is nothing without* the swole dude." And with that being said, I have to say: The Shield is also nothing without the psycho, or high-flying dude.


No I meant ain't nothing double negative all the way and with that being said I was giving you what the casual wrestling fans I know are saying. They talk about Reigns as much as anyone on the roster. I've heard comments like I hate The Shield I just wanna watch big dude spear somebody. Despite the fact that I've always seen more upside and potential in Reigns than anyone else on the WWE roster I'm shocked at how much credit he gets from the WWE fans (not the hardcore wrestling fans like we have on this board.) It's not even close among the casuals.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> My brother is such a fan of Dean Ambrose, he told me yesterday. " I really really want Dean Ambrose to become WWE Champion before Seth or Roman." and I was like; ok then, not that I'm against your opinion. But i think this is why he doesn't mind my fangirling over Dean, because I do it for him.


You and your brother are very smart individuals. Your brother must be extremely lucky to have someone like you as his sister.

Putting aside the flattery, I think everyone can agree with the text in my signature. No? Then I'll tell you why. Reigns has got appearance. Rollins has got the moves. Dean Ambrose has got both the appearance and moves, and it is an injustice for him to not be holding the WWE Title.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> No I meant ain't nothing double negative all the way and with that being said I was giving you what the casual wrestling fans I know are saying. They talk about Reigns as much as anyone on the roster. I've heard comments like I hate The Shield I just wanna watch big dude spear somebody. Despite the fact that I've always seen more upside and potential in Reigns than anyone else on the WWE roster I'm shocked at how much credit he gets from the WWE fans (not the hardcore wrestling fans like we have on this board.) It's not even close among the casuals.


What you're saying is true. I particularly could never understand how people could hate The Shield but I was the child that used to secretly root for the bad guys to win but anyhoo, Reigns is the one that they normally talk about. Most of them don't get Ambrose and Rollins is just the one who gets all of the beatings. Whereas we on the board look at things like like in ring character and crispness and execution of moves, the casual fan doesn't see things like that. They just like the guy that brings the action.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> What you're saying is true. I particularly could never understand how people could hate The Shield but I was the child that used to secretly root for the bad guys to win but anyhoo, Reigns is the one that they normally talk about. Most of them don't get Ambrose and Rollins is just the one who gets all of the beatings. Whereas we on the board look at things like like in ring character and crispness and execution of moves, the casual fan doesn't see things like that. They just like the guy that brings the action.


Believe it or not among the casuals (again WWE fans who've never heard of Jon Moxley etc) Ambrose gets the least credit. They say that guy (Rollins) is ok he does nice moves. Reigns is the big star can't wait to see what he does guy of the bunch. Ambrose is just kinda there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Actually I can see that. Mentioned Ambrose to a casual and all I got was " well um he's a bit weird." It's hard trying to explain the awesomeness to them because they don't want to go watch any of his old matches.


----------



## The One

Shenroe said:


> And knowing WWE he'll be the only one getting that kind of push, no reports said dean and seth will get push either. They are doomed, the christian's and marty jannety's. Wwe already started to damage the shield with this 50/50 booking. I just pray when they gonne get buried,because they will, they manage to survive on their own and caught with the crowd


Trust me, Ambrose and Rollins will be pushed. They are too talented to be ignored. Mark my words.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> You and your brother are very smart individuals. Your brother must be extremely lucky to have someone like you as his sister.
> 
> Putting aside the flattery, I think everyone can agree with the text in my signature. No? Then I'll tell you why. Reigns has got appearance. Rollins has got the moves. Dean Ambrose has got both the appearance and moves, and it is an injustice for him to not be holding the WWE Title.


Oh, thanks. That's the nicest thing I've been told today. And I agree Dean Ambrose has everything to be a more than a main champion, I mean he could be a *legend*, but I still can't help but feel worried.


----------



## ctjay00187

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually I can see that. Mentioned Ambrose to a casual and all I got was " well um he's a bit weird." It's hard trying to explain the awesomeness to them because they don't want to go watch any of his old matches.


Agreed. I also hear, "Well, he's the dude who talks, but he's pretty boring."

Drives me nuts to hear JBL talk about the Shield guys because he goes, "You have the power of Roman Reigns, the athleticism of Seth Rollins, and *the eccentricity* of Dean Ambrose." That and, Dean is "slightly off." You can see he's a nut, but I just don't think those subtle things he does resonate with most people the way Roman spearing somebody in half does or Seth diving off a huge-ass ladder does.

The other problem is, the guys really haven't a chance to develop their personalities yet - not to the point where I'd want to see any of them rushed straight into the main event. As others have said, take some time to break up the Shield slowly, and then build them up.

I'm afraid they won't, though. With the lack of "larger than life" faces on top, I have a feeling we'll see Roman pushed sooner rather than later. Which is cool, and maybe he'll surprise everybody; I'm just a little leery.

(BTW - did anybody see that whole "Titty Master" thing with Ambrose? He wrote "Titty", "Titty Master" and drew boobs on his wrist tape at various points over the weekend. :lol There are pictures in the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr, for the curious.)


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> I find this funny because Ambrose has said several times...probably at least part serious/part jokingly...how Les hated him with a passion when they first met. I know they mellowed out on each other later, but I can't help but think of his Les stories.


Yeah, and about him wanting to slash the tires of Tatcher's car because he told him that he was too young to wrestle. lol  I believe him tho.


----------



## Luces

ctjay00187 said:


> (BTW - did anybody see that whole "Titty Master" thing with Ambrose? He wrote "Titty", "Titty Master" and drew boobs on his wrist tape at various points over the weekend. :lol There are pictures in the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr, for the curious.)


Seriously? ^^() Well I suppose he recognizes his position. What a goofball. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

People need to caaaaaaaaaalm down about the titty master thing. Not people here but the place that fan girls go to die, tumblr. It was aimed towards Big E. Every match on the tour he's had with Big E he'd had things written on his tape about boobies. 


I'm hoping the WWE doesn't rush this Roman push. 1, he needs more time to develop. His mic skills are sub par to say the least right now. 2, he's not established enough as an individual within the shield, none of the guys are, for the audience to care if there's an "implosion" within in the group. The first thing that needs to be done to set up the break up is to get them away from the authority storyline. Let them get back to what they originally came in to do. Then start teasing a break up. As long as they keep them in with the authority, no one is going to care what happens to them.


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> People need to caaaaaaaaaalm down about the titty master thing. Not people here but the place that fan girls go to die, tumblr. It was aimed towards Big E. Every match on the tour he's had with Big E he'd had things written on his tape about boobies.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the WWE doesn't rush this Roman push. 1, he needs more time to develop. His mic skills are sub par to say the least right now. 2, he's not established enough as an individual within the shield, none of the guys are, for the audience to care if there's an "implosion" within in the group. The first thing that needs to be done to set up the break up is to get them away from the authority storyline. Let them get back to what they originally came in to do. Then start teasing a break up. As long as they keep them in with the authority, no one is going to care what happens to them.


In the context of Big E, that makes a lot of sense. And tumblr always reminds me of Myspace circa 2005. Glitter, gifs, and a dizzying wallpapers everywhere.

Most of us here seem to agree that a slow break-up is better and that it should definitely be delayed for now. If they do hurry it up, I'm going to try to stay as positive as I can that everything will work out in the end. Try. =/


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> People need to caaaaaaaaaalm down about the titty master thing. Not people here but the place that fan girls go to die, tumblr. It was aimed towards Big E. Every match on the tour he's had with Big E he'd had things written on his tape about boobies.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the WWE doesn't rush this Roman push. 1, he needs more time to develop. His mic skills are sub par to say the least right now. 2, he's not established enough as an individual within the shield, none of the guys are, for the audience to care if there's an "implosion" within in the group. The first thing that needs to be done to set up the break up is to get them away from the authority storyline. Let them get back to what they originally came in to do. Then start teasing a break up. As long as they keep them in with the authority, no one is going to care what happens to them.


:lol:lol:lol:lol People loose their shit over the smallest things I swear.


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> People need to caaaaaaaaaalm down about the titty master thing. Not people here but the place that fan girls go to die, tumblr. It was aimed towards Big E. Every match on the tour he's had with Big E he'd had things written on his tape about boobies.


Well I for one am choosing to believe the other theory and that is Dean Ambrose is a Tits man. The guy has a well known fetish for big tits sooo Ladies, have a go at him.

You're welcome! :


----------



## NeyNey

Yeah, the Titty thing to mock Big E was fucking awesome. 



Spoiler: Boobs
























Also loved Titty Master, come on that's just GENIOUS! :lmao

And it's even more genious that he tries to make every show a bit different in writing and drawing different tits stuff on his wrist tapes... :banderas


----------



## ctjay00187

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> People need to caaaaaaaaaalm down about the titty master thing. Not people here but the place that fan girls go to die, tumblr. It was aimed towards Big E. Every match on the tour he's had with Big E he'd had things written on his tape about boobies.


I've actually gotten a huge kick watching the Tumblr girls lose their shit over it. Like they do about the earring and every haircut and wardrobe change. It's honestly hilarious in a slow-motion car crash kind of way.:lol 

I feel kind of torn about a Shield break-up: on the one hand, I want all three boys to break out RIGHT NOW and to shine; but on the other hand, rushing any of them out now is just not a good idea. It's when they rush stuff like this that you tend to see guys getting lost in the shuffle. 

Give it time, do it right, let these boys work their way up.

(...she says, knowing full well that patience isn't really a strong suit in WWE...)


----------



## TeriAdele

Oh Dean!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

My phone keeps crashing, so hopefully this goes through to you guys. I'm at Manchester Raw right now and YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS THE MAIN EVENT.... holy shit balls :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

should probably put those pics in spoiler tags. 

can't wait to see what The Shield has in store for us this week. Hopefully more TV time than last week... :no:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> My phone keeps crashing, so hopefully this goes through to you guys. I'm at Manchester Raw right now and YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS THE MAIN EVENT.... holy shit balls :mark:





I hear you girl and I feel you.












The epicness of it all and you get to witness it live and in living color! Enjoy and please know I am extremely jealous of you!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh my god, tumblr is full of spoilers, don't go there! :vettel

I'll go until RAW airs. Cu later guys. CAN'T WAIT :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

I am sure as hell I am not missing Raw, mainly because of The shield. That's all I'm concerned about.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I probably follow the wrong people on tumblr because I never witness any of these fallouts on tumblr that y'all be talking about.

Tonight tho… i"m ready :dance :dance


----------



## Jimshine

Ah, so Ambrose is a tits man ... I knew he was a kindred spirit


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> I am sure as hell I am not missing Raw, mainly because of The shield. That's all I'm concerned about.


Aww man, makes me wish we had cable. We almost never watch TV and usually my husband and I have to be in bed during Raw so he can get up for work, but you guys are getting me all excited here!



Jimshine said:


> Ah, so Ambrose is a tits man ... I knew he was a kindred spirit


Well, it's not like he's been hiding it...


----------



## CohesiveUnit

It's fine that they're holding off The Shield's disbandment, but, it would be nice if they continued squeezing in 1 minute promos where Ambrose gets a stare. Keeps you on the edge of your seat, plus, it's funny seeing Ambrose get cocky(even though everything he said about himself is true).


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> Aww man, makes me wish we had cable. We almost never watch TV and usually my husband and I have to be in bed during Raw so he can get up for work, but you guys are getting me all excited here!
> 
> 
> Well, it's not like he's been hiding it...


I'm not so happy tho, I ,missed about 40 mins of it because I had to go to comunity service.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm not really one with Tumblr, so I'm confused. Why are girls flipping out because Dean Ambrose likes boobs?


----------



## DareDevil

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not really one with Tumblr, so I'm confused. Why are girls flipping out because Dean Ambrose likes boobs?


Oh man, you don't even wanna know. I mean of course he's going to like boobs, he's a guy. Jeez.


----------



## ctjay00187

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm not really one with Tumblr, so I'm confused. Why are girls flipping out because Dean Ambrose likes boobs?


They're flipping out because he wrote "Titty" and "Titty Master" on his wrist tape for matches with Big E Langston. They're not really flipping out because he likes boobs. They're just flipping out because OMG DEAN DID SOMETHING! ZOMG! They tend to do that with any and everything Dean does and or changes about himself.


----------



## DareDevil

ctjay00187 said:


> They're flipping out because he wrote "Titty" and "Titty Master" on his wrist tape for matches with Big E Langston. They're not really flipping out because he likes boobs. They're just flipping out because OMG DEAN DID SOMETHING! ZOMG! They tend to do that with any and everything Dean does and or changes about himself.
> 
> [BTW: *SubZero316* - I can't answer private message yet, I don't think. But in answer to your question, yes.]


Yeah, I swear they're annoying as hell. And also I go to the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr because I want to see pretty pics of him and no instead all I see is bullshit drama in that tag, all the time. :frustrate they are seriously annoying.


----------



## What A Maneuver

VickyAngel said:


> Oh man, you don't even wanna know. I mean of course he's going to like boobs, he's a guy. Jeez.


Personally, I like that in a man, you know, since I got a pair 

But seriously, fangirls are frightening sometimes.


----------



## DareDevil

What A Maneuver said:


> Personally, I like that in a man, you know, since I got a pair
> 
> But seriously, fangirls are frightening sometimes.[/QUO
> 
> :lol I know I do too. But I'm like wayy younger than him. So....if only he was younger, or I was older. And about those fangirls....:no:


----------



## ctjay00187

What A Maneuver said:


> Personally, I like that in a man, you know, since I got a pair
> 
> But seriously, fangirls are frightening sometimes.





VickyAngel said:


> Yeah, I swear they're annoying as hell. And also I go to the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr because I want to see pretty pics of him and no instead all I see is bullshit drama in that tag, all the time. :frustrate they are seriously annoying.


Yes, and yes.

It's honestly hilarious the way the drama works. One person says something and you get, like, fifteen other people telling them that the drama is NOT OKAY. Like whatever. I just want to drool over the pretty. I don't want the duh-rama.


----------



## Luces

What A Maneuver said:


> Personally, I like that in a man, you know, since I got a pair
> 
> But seriously, fangirls are frightening sometimes.


I sometimes glance at tumblrs to make myself feel better about myself as a fangirl. "Well, I'm not THAT bad" kinda thing. I make stupid fan videos, I gush with my Brit gal pal, and I over objectify him, but I don't think I lose my sh*t every time he breathes. Then again, I probably look a lot worse to others than I think I do. Gah.


----------



## DareDevil

OMFG!! THE SHIELD VS CM PUNK AND DANIEL BRYAN!!!!! My fucking dream! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

The Shield taking no shit from Orton. :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

Luces said:


> I sometimes glance at tumblrs to make myself feel better about myself as a fangirl. "Well, I'm not THAT bad" kinda thing. I make stupid fan videos, I gush with my Brit gal pal, and I over objectify him, but I don't think I lose my sh*t every time he breathes. Then again, I probably look a lot worse to others than I think I do. Gah.


Ha, I think I've done that in the past too. Like, thank god I'm not a freak for my thoughts. Some fangirling is fine, but some girls take it too far. By the way I LOVE your Jon Moxley Bitches video.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I am so pumped to see CM Punk interact with The Shield tonight. Only reason I'm watching.


----------



## cindel25

Roman hair spitting that hot ether!!!!! Flawless and sliky!


----------



## DareDevil

What A Maneuver said:


> I am so pumped to see CM Punk interact with The Shield tonight. Only reason I'm watching.


Same here, I can't wait!! :mark:


----------



## ctjay00187

Eulonzo said:


> The Shield taking no shit from Orton. :mark:


That was awesome. :mark:

Ambrose with the swag, Seth with the serious, and Roman with the bad-ass.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ok, so tell me someone in creative didn't hear me before when I said get the shield back to what they started out as before they turn Reigns face


----------



## DareDevil

ctjay00187 said:


> That was awesome. :mark:
> 
> Ambrose with the swag, Seth with the serious, and Roman with the bad-ass.


That was so fucking awesome, "It's none of your business where we were." "We don't work for Vicky, we don't work for Brad Madox, we don't work for Kane." " and we sure as hell, don't work for you." :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> That was so fucking awesome, "It's none of your business where we were." "We don't work for Vicky, we don't work for Brad Madox, we don't work for Kane." " and we sure as hell, don't work for you." :mark:


I love my boys! :cheer:cheer


----------



## DareDevil

ctjay00187 said:


> That was awesome. :mark:
> 
> Ambrose with the swag, Seth with the serious, and Roman with the bad-ass.





SubZero3:16 said:


> I love my boys! :cheer:cheer


That IS The Shield that I felt in love with. Taking shit from no one.


----------



## ctjay00187

VickyAngel said:


> That was so fucking awesome, "It's none of your business where we were." "We don't work for Vicky, we don't work for Brad Madox, we don't work for Kane." " and we sure as hell, don't work for you." :mark:


Loved hearing that. Like, "Bitch, please. We're nobodies bitches." I've kinda been waiting for this for a while.


----------



## DareDevil

ctjay00187 said:


> Loved hearing that. Like, "Bitch, please. We're nobodies bitches." I've kinda been waiting for this for a while.


I know, is breath of fresh air for me. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## DareDevil

Come on, I want to see The Shield vs CM Punk and DB.  I don't care about you paul.


----------



## DareDevil

HOLY SHIT!HOLY SHIT!HOLY SHIT!HOLY SHIT!HOLY SHIT!HOLY SHIT! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I WAS MARKING OUT SO HARD!!! That RAW ending. :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Bushmaster

Match was ok when it should have been amazing but they finally went face to face with the Wyatts and i was marking the fuck out :mark: Seeing Seth stand up to Harper and Luke was amazing then seeing them brawl was even better but it was all a tease lol.

Amber i noticed you are so against Wyatts vs Shield, why is that. The crowd loved it and i'm sure a majority loved it on here. Do you think that the losing team would just look like shit or that they'd ruin both stables?


----------



## Davion McCool

I don't even asdjkhaskjdnajksldn

I haven't marked like that since Shield Vs Bros of Destruction and Daniel Bryan, and I was at that match in person.

Something so unbelievably cool about The Shield as faces, however briefly we got it. These guys are legit badasses.


----------



## cindel25

I see you Sethie!!!! Protect your man! 

:clap: Roman hair was so flawless..I cannot deal. 

I want a threesome with Dean and Luke.


----------



## Bushmaster

Davion McCool said:


> I don't even asdjkhaskjdnajksldn
> 
> I haven't marked like that since Shield Vs Bros of Destruction and Daniel Bryan, and I was at that match in person.
> 
> Something so unbelievably cool about The Shield as faces, however briefly we got it. These guys are legit badasses.


I think Shield would be great as antiheroes. Ive always felt that they were to cool to be booed, the crowd loves them. It would work for them due to how they look than the Wyatts. Ambrose could eventually split because we know he is crazy.


----------



## NeyNey

First that awesome, brilliant *BADASSS* segment and then...

...THIS SHORT WYATTS VS. SHIELD FIGHT!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
End was awesome, too!! My fucking god!

How awesome was _THAT_?? What the fuck?? 
Can't wait to rewatch it tomorrow!!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

The fight with The Wyatts was awesome. Ambrose was going apeshit. The crowd totally digged it, up until they stopped and teamed up. Fight had a seriously energetic feeling to it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shield vs Wyatts










I know that they're setting up for a 6 vs 6 for Survivor Series with the obvious winners being the team with Punk and Bryan. But listen to how the crowd reacted to the shield and the wyatts. That was the most pumped part of the segment :mark:

Seth getting all up in Luke's face :mark:

Seth trying to hold back Dean before he cut a bitch :mark:

Roman and Bray on the outside :mark:


----------



## Davion McCool

CohesiveUnit said:


> The fight with The Wyatts was awesome. Ambrose was going apeshit. The crowd totally digged it, up until they stopped and teamed up. Fight had a seriously energetic feeling to it.


It was in part due to the workers, also their characters (the most dangerous two groups in the WWE), and also just the fact that it seemed so totally off the script. It was one of those WTF moments were anything seemed possible again. Its the shit that keeps us coming back, between the weeks of predictable drudgery.


----------



## Coyotex

im not going to lie the entire show seemed kind of boring too me but that ending....DAMN that was sooo sweeet, that alone sold that show


----------



## ctjay00187

The tag match never got out of first gear, I didn't think, but it was still pretty good.

:mark: Holy hell, that Shield/Wyatt tease there had me marking the hell out like whoadamn.

I'll be cool with a 6 vs 6 match at SS, but damn if I don't wanna see Wyatts versus Shield before she's all said and done. That little bit had the whole crowd just energized.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> The fight with The Wyatts was awesome. Ambrose was going apeshit. The crowd totally digged it, up until they stopped and teamed up. Fight had a seriously energetic feeling to it.


I don't even have words for what I'm feeling right now, I'm still kind of shaking,


----------



## Bushmaster

:mark:

The interaction between Roman and Bray was absolutely perfect. Gonna need to watch that segment again. Really wish the match lived up to the hype, the brief issue between the 2 super groups was the best part of the night.









Seth is not backing down :mark: :rollins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield vs Wyatts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that they're setting up for a 6 vs 6 for Survivor Series with the obvious winners being the team with Punk and Bryan. But listen to how the crowd reacted to the shield and the wyatts. That was the most pumped part of the segment :mark:
> 
> Seth getting all up in Luke's face :mark:
> 
> Seth trying to hold back Dean before he cut a bitch :mark:
> 
> Roman and Bray on the outside :mark:


:banderas oh shit, that feel was intense.


----------



## NeyNey

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

From a birds eye view


----------



## Amber B

So The Shield and those guys vs Punk and Bryan and them guys at Survivor Series.
The Shield (Ambrose) will leave the Wyatts hanging during the match. He's not going to have some other fuck be the leader of a team.
Reigns will be the last person to defend against the team but will lose.
Implosion continues.


I copy/pasted my post in the Raw thread but whatev. 




SoupBro said:


> Match was ok when it should have been amazing but they finally went face to face with the Wyatts and i was marking the fuck out :mark: Seeing Seth stand up to Harper and Luke was amazing then seeing them brawl was even better but it was all a tease lol.
> 
> Amber i noticed you are so against Wyatts vs Shield, why is that. The crowd loved it and i'm sure a majority loved it on here. Do you think that the losing team would just look like shit or that they'd ruin both stables?


I'm not a fan of two stables going against each other just because they both have 3 members despite standing for completely different things. It's like WWE teaming blacks together just because.

Since coming to the main roster, WWE have stripped the Wyatts of everything that made them mesmerizing to watch. They rushed their debut and now they're just 3 dudes in an exclusive cult in Godwinn threads.

The imagery was great and the way both teams played it was great but yeah, not excited for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


that is the most unattractive pic of Ambrose that I've ever seen.


----------



## Eulonzo

If anyone didn't like that Shield/Wyatt encounter.. fpalm Get out.


----------



## DareDevil

I still don't have words to describe what I felt, and the match was already special to me because Dean Ambrose and CM Punk were in the same fucking ring....and then that happened,


----------



## Bearodactyl

SubZero3:16 said:


> that is the most unattractive pic of Ambrose that I've ever seen.


He's definitely channeling his inner Droopy... :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> If anyone didn't like that Shield/Wyatt encounter.. fpalm Get out.


True, people should appreciate good stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SubZero3:16 said:


> that is the most unattractive pic of Ambrose that I've ever seen.


His face sold it like a champ. :lmao


----------



## Davion McCool

SubZero3:16 said:


> that is the most unattractive pic of Ambrose that I've ever seen.


He looks like 'ole grandpa Ambrose.


----------



## x78

Seriously, The Shield should turn face and Reigns should be the one to take the title from Orton. Huge missed opportunity at SS if they'd built it properly.


----------



## Mr. I

Amber B said:


> So The Shield and those guys vs Punk and Bryan and them guys at Survivor Series.
> The Shield (Ambrose) will leave the Wyatts hanging during the match. He's not going to have some other fuck be the leader of a team.
> Reigns will be the last person to defend against the team but will lose.
> Implosion continues.
> 
> 
> I copy/pasted my post in the Raw thread but whatev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of two stables going against each other just because they both have 3 members despite standing for completely different things. It's like WWE teaming blacks together just because.
> 
> Since coming to the main roster, WWE have stripped the Wyatts of everything that made them mesmerizing to watch. They rushed their debut and now they're just 3 dudes in an exclusive cult in Godwinn threads.
> 
> The imagery was great and the way both teams played it was great but yeah, not excited for it.


Wait, isn't that the whole point of them feuding? Because they stand for completely different things? They're not teaming up, they're facing each other.


----------



## insanitydefined

The two and a half hours of absolute crap was totally worth it just to get to that moment. We all knew it was going to happen sooner or later, it had to, but who knew it was going to be so out of left field like that? I might be going overboard since it just happened but that might be in contention for mark out moment of the year right there, awesome awesome stuff.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao That really needs to be made into a smiley.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ryan93

All three members of The Shield could be absolute stars, that ending was amazing.

I marked big time for how insane Ambrose went during that confrontation, the way he immediately got into Rowan's face, and how Rollins and Reigns had to hold him back from going back after the Wyatt's. Guy plays the loose cannon character perfectly.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> I still don't have words to describe what I felt, and the match was already special to me because Dean Ambrose and CM Punk were in the same fucking ring....and then that happened,


It's like, The Shield are equal brothers. Seth Rollins doesn't like how The Wyatts intruded their turf. Ambrose steps in to calm his brother down before he does something rash. Then he immediately goes crazy and joins Rollins as they banter at The Wyatts. Reigns comes in to help throw The Wyatts off Ambrose and Rollins. Totally woke me up from a sleeper of a show.


----------



## Eulonzo

I saw Ambrose hold Rollins back first, though.


----------



## DareDevil

Ryan93 said:


> All three members of The Shield could be absolute stars, that ending was amazing.
> 
> I marked big time for how insane Ambrose went during that confrontation, the way he immediately got into Rowan's face, and how Rollins and Reigns had to hold him back from going back after the Wyatt's. Guy plays the loose cannon character perfectly.


That was so badass, I felt like I was watching a two gangs about to fight on the streets.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

x78 said:


> Seriously, The Shield should turn face and Reigns should be the one to take the title from Orton. Huge missed opportunity at SS if they'd built it properly.


The whole HHH/Orton Heel turn should be to focus on Orton finally getting back in the ME and WWE's future just straight up being built up as reliable star power for the future. I guess you can say they've been slightly accomplishing that with the Usos, Wyatts, Cody, Punk and DB/(solid ME booking) pairing, etc, but Big Show going for the title? :jay hopefully it's just a filler.

In one night/segment, the Wyatts/Shield proved how over the stable war (most have been wanting) would be right off the bat.


----------



## Amber B

Ithil said:


> Wait, isn't that the whole point of them feuding? Because they stand for completely different things? They're not teaming up, they're facing each other.


Right now, the Wyatts stand for nothing and it's pretty clear to see where they're going with this. Shield/Wyatts vs Punk, Bryan, Usos and Rhodes at Survivor Series.

The Wyatts and Ambrose probably bailing on Reigns will just further the Shield implosion not strengthen them.


----------



## Ryan93

Eulonzo said:


> I saw Ambrose hold Rollins back first, though.


I think at first Ambrose was sorta like "fuck this we don't need unnecessary BS with these guys" but the second Rowan got heated and got right into Rollins face, Ambrose went psycho.

Reigns looked pretty badass also, considering he had the upper hand on Bray and then tossed both member of the Wyatt's into the corner. Definitely makes me think they're prepping him for a big run as a babyface.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose letting Reigns eat that GTS then completely losing his shit is what we need to see more of. He's slowly showing the sleazy nutjob side that will get him noticed.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> It's like, The Shield are equal brothers. Seth Rollins doesn't like how The Wyatts intruded their turf. Ambrose steps in to calm his brother down before he does something rash. Then he immediately goes crazy and joins Rollins as they banter at The Wyatts. Reigns comes in to help throw The Wyatts off Ambrose and Rollins. Totally woke me up from a sleeper of a show.


I know, and seeing a glimpse of psychoambrose was so badass, in fact that whole segment had me jumping.


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lmao :lmao:lmao @ that Ambrose pic. I almost woke up my brother with the massive laugh I emitted.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ambrose unleashing the crazy on Rowan...

















Seriously seeing all that crazy from Dean just got me all up in my feels...goosebumps...chills....heartbeating out of my chest....just orgasm after orgasm after orgasm.



unf.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ambrose unleashing the crazy on Rowan...
> Seriously seeing all that crazy from Dean just got me all up in my feels...goosebumps...chills....heartbeating out of my chest....just orgasm after orgasm after orgasm


Right.. That's one way of putting it. Haha.

I remember when Ambrose was all up in Rowan's goat mask. So fucking badass. I'll be watching it again, a million times.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Just a week or so again I was bummed that a Wyatt/Shield feud seemed unlikely. Now, I feel like they HAVE to. Not only was I sitting at home internally marking out, but the crowd was just loving it. They'd be dumb not to do it.

I can't wait till it's online so I can watch it again.


----------



## Eulonzo

FFS, When will they upload the final segment? fpalm

Considering it was taped, they should've had it planned to upload like they do with SmackDown.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Yep. Another week & still believin'. 
Don't break these guys up yet!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Probably watched the shield v the wyatts about 10 times already, it's not getting old.

i wonder if they, meaning everyone involved, including backstage, expected the crowd to go as nuts as it did.


----------



## Asenath

Shocking Swerve by SVS! I have been telling y'all.


----------



## What A Maneuver

For some odd reason, when moments like these happen, I always wonder what little kids who think this is real must be thinking. Guys are trying to kill each other, but they're all "bad guys". Do they root for the mouthy guys in black or the ones that look like grizzly bears? Or do they get confused and feel genuinely terrified? :lol

Just my own stupid thought.


----------



## Striketeam

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


It looks like that kick aged him 60 years lol


----------



## Reaper

What A Maneuver said:


> For some odd reason, when moments like these happen, I always wonder what little kids who think this is real must be thinking. Guys are trying to kill each other, but they're all "bad guys". Do they root for the mouthy guys in black or the ones that look like grizzly bears? Or do they get confused and feel genuinely terrified? :lol
> 
> Just my own stupid thought.


Nah. I know everything about kayfabe there is to know and I was completely on edge when the Wyatts and Shield faced off. I was rooting for the Shield as faces btw.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

VickyAngel said:


> Yeah, I swear they're annoying as hell. And also I go to the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr because I want to see pretty pics of him and no instead all I see is bullshit drama in that tag, all the time. :frustrate they are seriously annoying.


i seriously dont understand why they make such a big deal out of this, i was so annoyed and the reason why i made tumblr to reblog pics and gifs + upload my edits. this was just damn annoying. obsessive people who gets so obsessive over the smallest things.:gun:


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> i seriously dont understand why they make such a big deal out of this, i was so annoyed and the reason why i made tumblr to reblog pics and gifs + upload my edits. this was just damn annoying. obsessive people who gets so obsessive over the smallest things.:gun:


Y'all probably just follow the wrong people on tumblr. I never have any of this bs on my dashboard. Of course I did learn early on never to search for anythign via the tag.


----------



## SubZero3:16

So much Shield goodness last night. I love the teasing here of The Shield going against the viper.


----------



## Paul Rudd

For a second I thought it was just Ambrose by himself and I marked out. In the 1 second he was on the screen by himself I thought he was going behind the Shields back or some shit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

the match was pretty basic Shield quality tag match but

*HOLY FREAKIN BALLS.*

That was so amazing! :mark:

ROLLINS not taking shit from Harper/Rowan :mark:
PSYCHO-DEAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:
MOTHERF'NROMANREIGNS :mark:

and the crowd went APESHIT :mark: 

also the segment with Orton... we need more of those!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Love how Rollins goes and says "'Sup man?" to Randy like he didn't just get chokeslammed through a table :lmao :lmao

And that little pat by Ambrose on Orton's shoulder before leaving 

And of course that Shield/Wyatt faceoff :mark: :mark: Had they brawled longer, I'm sure the crowd would have cheered for The Shield :mark:


----------



## TheGreatBanana

They made Rollins look like a pure badass when he started staring down on Harper and Rowan. 

You cannot deny that whole segment isn't a all-time great Raw moment. It was just filled with so much awesome, a beauty to watch.


----------



## Cobalt

TheGreatBanana said:


> They made Rollins look like a pure badass when he started staring down on Harper and Rowan.
> 
> You cannot deny that whole segment isn't a all-time great Raw moment. It was just filled with so much awesome, a beauty to watch.


This, fucking oath. They were brilliant.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> It's like, The Shield are equal brothers. Seth Rollins doesn't like how The Wyatts intruded their turf. Ambrose steps in to calm his brother down before he does something rash. Then he immediately goes crazy and joins Rollins as they banter at The Wyatts. Reigns comes in to help throw The Wyatts off Ambrose and Rollins. Totally woke me up from a sleeper of a show.





SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all probably just follow the wrong people on tumblr. I never have any of this bs on my dashboard. Of course I did learn early on never to search for anythign via the tag.


No I just follow 2 Shield fans on tumblr,(which they're cool btw) but what I'm saying is whenever I go in that tag. I used to follow more, but I ended up unfollowing because they post fucking spoilers, and thank god I unfollow them.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> i seriously dont understand why they make such a big deal out of this, i was so annoyed and the reason why i made tumblr to reblog pics and gifs + upload my edits. this was just damn annoying. obsessive people who gets so obsessive over the smallest things.:gun:


I know right, that little icon is exactly what I want to do to them, but I said to myself, just ignore them.....and it's working! I don't have time for their shit honestly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> No I just follow 2 Shield fans on tumblr,(which they're cool btw) but what I'm saying is whenever I go in that tag. I used to follow more, but I ended up unfollowing because they post fucking spoilers, and thank god I unfollow them.


Ah cool. I follow like 10 blogs but they all belong to people in like their late 20s or 30s, so I don't get spoiled.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ah cool. I follow like 10 blogs but they all belong to people in like their late 20s or 30s, so I don't get spoiled.


Lucky, well the two blogs I follow they both make WWE fan-art, I got my avatar from a request I did to one of them.


----------



## NeyNey

Finally woke up, my only purpose of today is rewatch the last 20 minutes of RAW over and over again.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Finally woke up, my only purpose of today is rewatch the last 20 minutes of RAW over and over again.


Yup. Did that last night. I love the fact that my boys don't back down from nobody even if the other guy says that he works for the devil. :dance


----------



## Raw2003

*Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I mean how awesome was that!? I just fuckin loved it and so did the crowd it was 2 titans going at it and it felt like a special moment as it was always one of those what would happen if they ever crossed paths kinda moments, it was just epic and I liked Bray saying "we have a common enemy" and then they turn their attention to Punk & DB and then the epic brawl at the end with the Usos & The Rhodes was great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Oh Sub your boy sold that BEAUTIFULY. 










And lol @this 






:lmao


----------



## kronos96

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao



Holy crap. :lmao He got HBK'd. How old is he anyway? It's like some interdimensional portal into the future got opened right there.



Kinda reminded me of this:


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

It is a necessity that we see the two groups feud down the line, or at least a match. Them clashing tonight just had an awesome vibe. I was hoping for a 3 way tag match with DB and Punk picking someone up but it looks to be a traditional SS match now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Oh Sub your boy sold that BEAUTIFULY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lol @this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


That's ma boy! :mark: :mark: He sells moves so well. Makes me so proud


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Thing is where do CM Punk and Daniel Bryan fit now. Surely not against each other as that would be a waste at this time of year.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

kronos96 said:


> Holy crap. :lmao He got HBK'd. How old is he anyway? It's like some interdimensional portal into the future got opened right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda reminded me of this:


He is 27 years old, he will be 28 in dec. 

I personally love droopy...he is one of my fave cartoon characters along with pepe le pu lol


----------



## DareDevil

kronos96 said:


> Holy crap. :lmao He got HBK'd. How old is he anyway? It's like some interdimensional portal into the future got opened right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda reminded me of this:


LMAO! that has got to be the most hilarious picture I've ever seen of him. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Would not mind seeing Shield vs. Wyatt Family now. :mark:

My mom has been calling this shit for MONTHS and I was like "Nah, I don't know" and now... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TL Hopper

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

laying the seeds for a match(hopefully at WM) where they have a 6 man match in which Ambrose turns on the group.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*



TL Hopper said:


> laying the seeds for a match(hopefully at WM) where they have a 6 man match in which Ambrose turns on the group.


6 Man tag team Elimination chamber leading to a Shield Split and Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns match at WM30?


----------



## Luces

Gah! All these gifs and kinda spoilery gushings! I have to skip like 5 pages of posts since I didn't get to catch it yet. You guys are all nuts. 



Eulonzo said:


> Would not mind seeing Shield vs. Wyatt Family now. :mark:
> 
> My mom has been calling this shit for MONTHS and I was like "Nah, I don't know" and now... :lmao :lmao :lmao


I had been assuming for a while that, as long as they kept the Shield together until Mania 30, it was the obvious was to go. When was the last time that two strong (or at least decently strong) and interesting stables were around at the same time? It would be foolish to not play with that. The Shield boys might have to play antihero a little bit, though (which I don't mind) since heel/heel is very difficult to get over.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*










Get hype.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

GOAT segment... Too much talent in the same ring.


----------



## deathslayer

It's the little things that made me an Ambrose fan, the way he tells the trainer to 'take a walk' was so simple, yet badass.


----------



## dualtamac

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Loved it.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

AWESOME SEGMENT. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Ambrose came out of it looking nuttier than Bray. Which is precisely how it should have been.


----------



## TL Hopper

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*



kieranwwe said:


> 6 Man tag team Elimination chamber leading to a Shield Split and Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns match at WM30?


I'd prefer they dragged it out to make it a "wrestlemania moment" 

best part was that the 6 of them were in NXT this time last year


----------



## BBoiz94

Despite being "spoiled", I still mark out when all that Wyatts-Shield segment happened. 
Also, I like how after Reigns throw Bray in the ring then proceeds to throw Harper and Rowen off towards Bray like their cruiserweights lol. Made Reigns look like a total beast.


----------



## Soulrollins

Rollins badass moment. :mark:











I really was surprised, because harper didn't really looks that tall against Rollins. I figured a difference of much larger size.


----------



## NeyNey

Watch again people. 
Fap, Schlick, faint, whatever.
:banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Have to give props to Harper too. Love the thing he did with his head during that staredown. He's easily head and shoulders above Rowan and Bray IMO.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Epic Segment, I couldn't keep still.


----------



## Eddie Ray

so this 6v6 thing...is this the new defacto main event?


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Can't wait for Shield vs Wyatt feud


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

One of the best moments this year, tbh.

It was like 2 dominant pack of wolves colliding. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> Watch again people.
> Fap, Schlick, faint, whatever.
> :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark:

They should've put it up last night but, better late than never.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

That was a triumph for Indy wrestling; something I don't follow avidly. Ambrose, Rollins, Harper, Bryan, Punk are sending a message of where the talent is at, even Cesaro. Bray, Reigns and Rowan also deserve credit.

They are all producing some very fine work and produced magic yesterday. 

Henry's retirement, Ziggler's cash in, Lesnar v Punk, Summerslam ending, Rhodes winning titles, etc, they were all great, but this just tops it.


----------



## JY57

Eddie Ray said:


> so this 6v6 thing...is this the new defacto main event?


nah, it is something to make SS look better on paper & too help sell the PPV. With Hunter/Kane involved with Orton/Big Show and Cena in Boston odds are one of those matches will still close.


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> Nah. I know everything about kayfabe there is to know and I was completely on edge when the Wyatts and Shield faced off. I was rooting for the Shield as faces btw.


Not only that but they already planted the seed of a face turn with that backstage segment with Orton.


----------



## SonoShion

JY57 said:


> nah, it is something to make SS look better on paper & too help sell the PPV. With Hunter/Kane involved with Orton/Big Show and Cena in Boston odds are one of those matches will still close.


Good luck with putting the 6on6 in the middle of the card. Crowd will be dead afterwards and not care for the main event.


----------



## Oxidamus

SonoShion said:


> Good luck with putting the 6on6 in the middle of the card. Crowd will be dead afterwards and not care for the main event.


Shouldn't even be on the card. :dance


----------



## JY57

SonoShion said:


> Good luck with putting the 6on6 in the middle of the card. Crowd will be dead afterwards and not care for the main event.


not like it matters to Vince & Hunter anyways.


----------



## cindel25

So tumblr is acting up again with that confession about Dean and Seth.

I had no idea Dean beats women around and thinks of them as sex toys. Sethie too. My life is OVA! :bs:


----------



## Luces

SonoShion said:


> Good luck with putting the 6on6 in the middle of the card. Crowd will be dead afterwards and not care for the main event.


I know I'm gonna be too drained afterwards to care. I was afraid that I wasn't going to end up looking forward to going, but I'm getting pretty damn excited now.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

The atmosphere in the arena as it happened was incredible. Great experience for my first live Raw.


----------



## roz85

I never saw a point in a Shield vs Wyatts feud but I started marking like crazy out of nowhere last night so I guess it works. I stand corrected. :mark: I hope the crowd reaction last night reminded the powers that be they can make stars out of all the Shield members, not just Roman Reigns.

Also the Shield and Orton segment was just :banderas... I've been waiting for them to do something like this.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

It was when Rollins and then Ambrose started going apeshit is when I started to get vibes running through me. The Bray Wyatt's uppercut on Reigns just sent the whole thing off!


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> So tumblr is acting up again with that confession about Dean and Seth.
> 
> I had no idea Dean beats women around and thinks of them as sex toys. Sethie too. My life is OVA! :bs:


You do know that all that was part of his Jon Moxley character, right?


----------



## syxxpac

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

amazing goat segment was marking out!! :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

Jon Moxley is a dick outside of the ring, read that in a lot of articles. As long as he entertains me , i have no problem with that


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

It was great. My only problem is it should've been Ambrose vs Bray instead of Reigns.


----------



## cindel25

VickyAngel said:


> You do know that all that was part of his Jon Moxley character, right?


:lmao I was being sarcastic.

My Sethie would never beat on women....he doesn't like women. Roman hair and Sethie forever!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*

Great segment. Ambrose going crazy when they regrouped and then the major brawl were awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> So tumblr is acting up again with that confession about Dean and Seth.
> 
> I had no idea Dean beats women around and thinks of them as sex toys. Sethie too. My life is OVA! :bs:





cindel25 said:


> :lmao I was being sarcastic.
> 
> My Sethie would never beat on women....he doesn't like women. Roman hair and Sethie forever!


Oh, Ok.


----------



## Bearodactyl

When I was in my late teens, I used to get into arguments going out on the town on the regular. Sometimes things popped off, sometimes they didn't. What I was impressed with tremendously here was how real it felt and looked. The details worked. 

-Seth being pissed off after getting pushed away by Harper, feeling disrespected (smart move by Punk pushing them into eachother to begin with btw)
-Getting in his face, with Harper still relatively calm
-Dean trying to calm down hothead Seth, while definitely not backing down as well, pointing out that THEY are top dog, not the Wyatts
-Dean crossing the line with Harper by touching him, Harper swatting his arm away
-Dean going all "oh no you didn't" on Harper because of it
-Rowan stepping in since things to him seemed to have progressed past the talking part (which he clearly isn't around for)
-Both acting like they're gonna back off
-BOOOOOM

It just made perfect sense, from an escalation standpoint. VERY well done by ALL involved. Seriously, all 6 played their part to perfection. Loved it.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

that was ..... *FUCKING AAAAWEESOOME *

heels vs heels i love it 2 top gangs fighting for their street.


----------



## Luces

cindel25 said:


> So tumblr is acting up again with that confession about Dean and Seth.
> 
> I had no idea Dean beats women around and thinks of them as sex toys. Sethie too. My life is OVA! :bs:


*cough* Bitches video *cough* 

And when I sometimes see random tumblr comments, it makes me glad that I'm in my later 20s. ^^() If I was in high school right now, I'd so be a part of that nonsense. >.<


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> *cough* Bitches video *cough*
> 
> And when I sometimes see random tumblr comments, it makes me glad that I'm in my later 20s. ^^() If I was in high school right now, I'd so be a part of that nonsense. >.<


Lol, I'm 17 and I know that shit ain't real. I really hate those kind of fangirls that believe everything and know nothing about nothing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> :lmao I was being sarcastic.
> 
> My Sethie would never beat on women....he doesn't like women. Roman hair and Sethie forever!


:yes long live Rolleigns!


----------



## Eddie Ray

awesome tumblr find.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

So here is the match that I recorded while WWE was in my country, it's Rollins&Reigns vs The Rhodes brothers for the tag belts. I have the match with Ambrose as well but somebody already posted that. I know that my filming skills are below average so my apolygies for that XD. I haven't seen Raw yet, but from what I've read and the gifs that I've seen, it looks bad ass :mark: Can't wait for tonight :mark:. And lol at the titty tapes that guy is such a weirdo :lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEmlbElX_2s&list=HL1384276739&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> Lol, I'm 17 and I know that shit ain't real. I really hate those kind of fangirls that believe everything and know nothing about nothing.


Haha, well that's good. I try to take everything with a grain of salt, especially when I consider the particular source. It doesn't always work, but it usually keeps me in check. I can only imagine how those fangirls would react if they saw him at a signing. Maybe he'd sign their restraining order.


----------



## tbp82

roz85 said:


> I never saw a point in a Shield vs Wyatts feud but I started marking like crazy out of nowhere last night so I guess it works. I stand corrected. :mark: I hope the crowd reaction last night reminded the powers that be they can make stars out of all the Shield members, not just Roman Reigns.
> 
> Also the Shield and Orton segment was just :banderas... I've been waiting for them to do something like this.


I'm not sure last night reactioned showed they can make stars out of all the Shield members not just Roman Reigns at all. Reigns got a pop when he was tag in. The crowd pop huge when he and Bray went at it and more when Reigns hit the ring to help the other two guys. If anything last night showed why Reigns is the one of The Shield to make a star. 

On another note does anyone feel that JBL's announcing is hurting Rollins and Ambrose? I'm sure somebody is feeding JBL lines but he is putting Roman over huge with is commentary. Despite the fact that I see more potential in Roman Reigns than anyone on the WWE roster It just seems almost unfair to Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEmlbElX_2s&list=HL1384276739&feature=mh_lolz


It's privat!? :vettel

Rewatching again.. that Punk/Ambrose tension was also pretty intense.



> The crowd pop huge when he and Bray went at it


Loved it. :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Luces said:


> I know I'm gonna be too drained afterwards to care. I was afraid that I wasn't going to end up looking forward to going, but I'm getting pretty damn excited now.


Me too, those 5 minutes last night have got me excited to go. Now SS has one thing I'm excited for, hopefully we see Wyatt's and the Shield brawl again. Our Boston crowds would go crazy for it.


----------



## ctjay00187

tbp82 said:


> On another note does anyone feel that JBL's announcing is hurting Rollins and Ambrose? I'm sure somebody is feeding JBL lines but he is putting Roman over huge with is commentary. Despite the fact that I see more potential in Roman Reigns than anyone on the WWE roster It just seems almost unfair to Rollins and Ambrose.


It's not the announcing that's hurting Ambrose and Rollins, I don't think. It's the booking. Reigns gets all the big, star-making spots and he gets to look like the bad-ass in matches, while Rollins and (especially) Ambrose mostly just look relatively ineffective by comparison. The commentary right now just reflects that - it's about getting Reigns over.

(And I'm not sure it's even hurting Ambrose and Rollins all that much. Sure, they don't look as strong or as bad ass as Roman, and they don't have as much of a chance to shine, but they're still there.)

Reigns is a stud, and he's obviously got the look that Vince and company wants. Guy has come a long damn way from where he started, and as long as they don't do something stupid like break him away from the Shield in two weeks and push him into the main event he ought to be fine. Give him time to get over (he's getting there, for sure, but he ain't there yet - not by a long shot), organically, and he'll run with the ball for a long time.

I'm more curious to see what's going to become of Ambrose and Rollins. I imagine they're going to have a longer road to the top, but they both have talent to burn and given a chance to develop their characters properly, I think they'll get there. I hope. 

I still wanna see a Wyatt/Shield feud, though. That tease last night was awesome. I'm still marking out about it. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Me too, those 5 minutes last night have got me excited to go. Now SS has one thing I'm excited for, hopefully we see Wyatt's and the Shield brawl again. Our Boston crowds would go crazy for it.


Unfortunately WWE.com has already announced CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs The Wyatts for Survivor Series. No six team match. Although that doesn't mean that The Shield can't interfere.


----------



## Sonnen Says




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

NeyNey said:


> Watch again people.
> Fap, Schlick, faint, whatever.
> :banderas




On repeat...all day long at work...i don't give a fuck!


Notice how it was Roman and Bray facing off, and then Roman calming his crew down while Bray calmed his crew down...that used to be Dean's spot in the middle.



And it figures that even it being taped...RAW ran over it's time slot just as The Wyatts and Shield got in each other's faces so it cut off taping on my DVR right at the good spot. I was watching as it happened but of course I can't go back and watch it whenever I want. Assholes.


----------



## Telos

I got goosebumps when Punk and Ambrose sized each other up in the ring at the start of the handicap match. I thought back to the FCW match between them and Punk telling him "you know where to find me".


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> I got goosebumps when Punk and Ambrose sized each other up in the ring at the start of the handicap match. I thought back to the FCW match between them and Punk telling him "you know where to find me".


Dude, thanks for link, wanted to watch that today, but totally forgot it. 

Man, to see Ambrose talking like that again.. it makes me so fucking EXCITED! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Telos

so much swag


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Thanks to Dean-Ambrose.net for this...the entire match plus their bit with Randy Orton

http://vimeo.com/79217624



I'm not getting tired of Dean's crazy showing...


----------



## Arca9

The noise and following pop from the Bray slap on Reigns had me marking out. The whole thing was just intense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I was crying tears of joy while this was happening.


----------



## tbp82

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> On repeat...all day long at work...i don't give a fuck!
> 
> 
> Notice how it was Roman and Bray facing off, and then Roman calming his crew down while Bray calmed his crew down...that used to be Dean's spot in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> And it figures that even it being taped...RAW ran over it's time slot just as The Wyatts and Shield got in each other's faces so it cut off taping on my DVR right at the good spot. I was watching as it happened but of course I can't go back and watch it whenever I want. Assholes.



Correct if I am wrong on this but wasn't last night the first time they put Reigns face at the front of The Sheild for the match graphic? I think that used to be Ambrose as well. The subliminal messages WWE has been sending for Reigns aren't getting kinda obvious.


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> *cough* Bitches video *cough*
> 
> And when I sometimes see random tumblr comments, it makes me glad that I'm in my later 20s. ^^() If I was in high school right now, I'd so be a part of that nonsense. >.<





Luces said:


> Haha, well that's good. I try to take everything with a grain of salt, especially when I consider the particular source. It doesn't always work, but it usually keeps me in check. I can only imagine how those fangirls would react if they saw him at a signing. Maybe he'd sign their restraining order.





tbp82 said:


> Correct if I am wrong on this but wasn't last night the first time they put Reigns face at the front of The Sheild for the match graphic? I think that used to be Ambrose as well. The subliminal messages WWE has been sending for Reigns aren't getting kinda obvious.


:lol restraining order. that was funny.

And yeah, I think that was the first time, they did put reigns up front.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Ambrose is definitely coming off as crazier than Bray.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*



TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose came out of it looking nuttier than Bray. Which is precisely how it should have been.


Ambrose is more of an impulse psychopath, Bray is more of a thinker. And I think they portrayed that perfectly.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I must say it was pretty Awesome to watch.


----------



## Telos




----------



## Bushmaster

Wonder how many females and some guys wish they were right under Ambrose there lol.









Starting to think i might need to get some food before the Shield come out because i might get to see them.


----------



## Screwball

NeyNey said:


> Watch again people.
> Fap, Schlick, faint, whatever.
> :banderas



So much :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose is definitely coming off as crazier than Bray.


Because he is crazier than Bray.


----------



## DareDevil

I want to see that whole thing again, I can't now because I'm at school.  
But when I get home that's exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I was hoping those two would cross paths at some point but I wasn't expecting it so soon. Amazing segment.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

The endgame is 3MB coming out and laying out everyone.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

Everything about it was fucking epic. 

You had Harper arguing with Rollins and Ambrose and then when Rowan stepped up over Ambrose it was like "OOOOOOOOH FUCK!!!!!!!" :mark::mark::mark:

Then the upper cut outside from Bray just kicked all the hype way up. Then after both teams regrouped you had a feeling that it was about to kick off again... bigger (the perfect tension builder). Then the way Bray did his mind control bit with "we have a common enemy"....

It was all fucking great. Cant wait to see the stand off before their 3v3 match. GUNNA BE FUCKING OFF THE CHAIN :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> I want to see that whole thing again, I can't now because I'm at school.
> But when I get home that's exactly what I'm going to do.


Funny, I treated watching the replay as an incentive for finishing up a school project. Now when there are some sad days, I can resort to re-watching to cheer me up, haha. It never gets old..!


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I was just marking my shit out for that. Legit hype :mark:


----------



## Telos

VickyAngel said:


> Because he is crazier than Bray.


I want, so so bad, for those two to have a program against one another. The promos would be intense. :mark:


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

Could you imagine JR on commentary during that segment?! :bosh6


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*



Tobit said:


> Could you imagine JR on commentary during that segment?! :bosh6



Oh man..... :,(


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

Just watch them fuck this up, just watch.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

The Shield shouldn't be in the ring with lesser talents like the Wyatts.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So re-watched Raw after being their live and it actually came across almost as amazing on TV as it did live. I cannot tell you how I felt when I saw Ambrose getting all up in the face of Harper... Same with Rollins. Reigns on the outside with Wyatt was incredible. 

The little look Ambrose gave Punk when they were wrestling too, camera was perfect at catching that. We could see it form our seats. Also the cheap shot to the back that Punk got in. :mark:
*
DEM FEELS*


----------



## lhama

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

.... Now they must do it. This segment was an obvious teaser. Cool it down next week, but set it up at the rumble, so they can do it at EC, WM and ER. That is a match I wouldnt mind see a couple of times.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

It was good......when they stopped

Heel vs heel feuds tends to suck balls, and I can't imagine either The Shield or The Wyatt Family be good faces, so keep them apart thank you very much.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

If WWE hadn't planned on having these two teams fight they should now. It was a really cool moment because neither team backed down from the other. They're going to have a big feud eventually. 

I wouldn't be shocked if the teams lose at Survivor Series because the Wyatts and Shield don't get along. 

Part of me thinks this is a WrestleMania feud but the other part of me is looking at a TLC PPV coming up and Elimination Chamber and both of those PPVs have to have gimmick matches that would fit a feud like this perfectly. I mean I love the idea of seeing the teams in a match where they can just have an insane and wild brawl. 

I know heel vs. heel feuds really aren't the best but neither team here would need to play a pure heel. Just have two teams of badasses fighting and avoid making either a pure heel or face in the feud. Of course I can easily see the Shield playing the faces because they have smaller workers. Not to mention Rollins playing the face in peril and making a hot tag to Reigns who proceeds to destroy everything does sound pretty awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I want, so so bad, for those two to have a program against one another. The promos would be intense. :mark:


Word! Now imagine a triple feud between Dean Ambrose, CM Punk and Bray Wyatt. :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I want, so so bad, for those two to have a program against one another. The promos would be intense. :mark:





CohesiveUnit said:


> Funny, I treated watching the replay as an incentive for finishing up a school project. Now when there are some sad days, I can resort to re-watching to cheer me up, haha. It never gets old..!


I just rewatched the whole thing, including the match....yup Still badass.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

the talk of Reigns turning face is depressing because that means that you won't get Wyatts versus the Shield..that means the Shield break up and then Creative fucks up again!


----------



## roz85

tbp82 said:


> Correct if I am wrong on this but wasn't last night the first time they put Reigns face at the front of The Sheild for the match graphic? I think that used to be Ambrose as well. The subliminal messages WWE has been sending for Reigns aren't getting kinda obvious.


Yep definitely noticed this. He was at the head of their match graphic, he was the one matched up with Bray during the fight, etc. I saw what they did there.

I'm still marking on the inside. Can't get all cray since I'm at work.

My husband is going to love hearing about Dean writing that on his wraps... He's been calling Big E "Tit-E Langston" for a while now.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

:banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I want, so so bad, for those two to have a program against one another. The promos would be intense. :mark:





CohesiveUnit said:


> Funny, I treated watching the replay as an incentive for finishing up a school project. Now when there are some sad days, I can resort to re-watching to cheer me up, haha. It never gets old..!


I just rewatched the whole thing, including the match....yup Still badass.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*



> I don’t love that Punk and Bryan were seemingly seconds away from winning a 2-on-3 handicap match against a trio of guys WWE’s top stars all had trouble beating in a match 3-on-3, but WHO CARES ABOUT THAT because SHIT GOT REAL and Raw ended with *a magical five-or-so-minutes of whatever the tactful term is for WRESTLING BONERS.
> *
> Read more: http://www.uproxx.com/sports/2013/11/best-worst-wwe-raw-111113/7/#ixzz2kTJjxZ8p
> Follow us: UPROXX on Facebook


(Quoted from Brandon Stroud's Uproxx article.)

That was pretty much my reaction in watching the footage. Christ it was so engaging. I didn't want it to stop EVER.

From what I read this seems like the only real worthwhile segment. That and the Shield not giving a shit about Orton.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Two friends caring for each other. Brotherly love.









And someone mentioned crazy?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I didn't watch last night, but I followed up on it today and oh mighty raptor-jesus was that segment pleasing on so many levels. I am looking forward to what follows.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I didn't watch last night, but I followed up on it today and oh mighty raptor-jesus was that segment pleasing on so many levels. I am looking forward to what follows.


So you got really spoiled right,


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Two friends caring for each other. Brotherly love.


Around these parts we call it Ambrollins.

GOAT staredown :mark:










Punk mocking Reigns fall :lmao I really hope the guy has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Wyatt's Battling the Shield*



DragonSleeper said:


> It was great. My only problem is it should've been Ambrose vs Bray instead of Reigns.


nope they got it right, Rock vs Mankind. Ambrose and Rollins jawing at the big guys made them seem hot-headed( Rollins ) and batshit insane ( Ambrose ). Rollins is the guy that you accidentally bump into and he gets in your face about it. Ambrose is his friend that pulls out the knife and lunges for your throat.

Reigns is the big dog, the intimidation and he rightfully thought he could intimidate Bray Wyatt.

They nailed that segment. Absolutely nailed it. Everybody nailed it.

I don't know what Luke Harper was doing with his crooked "yeah" nods but it was awesome. The little things.


----------



## DareDevil

I can't get the stupid image to work so I'm just going to post what a stupid confession on tumblr said. 
here: 

"I’m the anon who sent that confession about Dean Ambrose and it seriously makes me sad how many of his lady fans are in denial. I’m trying to open your eyes to the actual man that he is. And I know what I confessed is the truth ‘cause I worked alongside him during his CZW days. Sure a lot of what he said and acted on was when he was drunk, but if he didn’t feel that way deep down he wouldn’t have done those degrading things I saw him do to a whole lot of women who didn’t deserve it. The man had a fucked up relationship with his mom so his view on women is sadly disgusting. He hides it now ‘cause he’s working for WWE and doesn’t want to get fired. I’ve talked to him a few times recently and was disappointed to know he hasn’t changed. I’m sorry, i didn’t mean to sound like an asshole before but the truth needs to be known for the safety both emotional and physical of his fans of the opposite sex. You have been warned."

OH MY FUCKING GOD!! :lol no you know what, this is not even funny anymore. :bs:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Around these parts we call it Ambrollins.
> 
> GOAT staredown :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk mocking Reigns fall :lmao I really hope the guy has a good sense of humor.



DAT STARE DOWN...... Ambrose's knowing look and smirk as well. So. Many. Emotions. :ex::faint:::cheer:clap:mark:


----------



## CohesiveUnit

tylermoxreigns said:


> DAT STARE DOWN...... Ambrose's knowing look and smirk as well. So. Many. Emotions. :ex::faint:::cheer:clap:mark:


Part of me was hoping that Ambrose would say, "Remember me?"


----------



## Luces

So I watched the main event with my husband when he was home on lunch (I assumed he'd want to see this one) and I really liked it, but I wasn't quite seeing the psycho Ambrose you guys were talking about (although I very much saw and loved the Rollins/Harper encounter...whew!). I re-watched the end part just now, and I can kinda see what you guys mean, although I still assumed it'd be more by your reactions. You could definitely see it in his eyes and that weird head wiggle/go up on his toes thing. Not quite fully FCW Ambrose psycho, but it was there.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Punk mocking Reigns fall :lmao I really hope the guy has a good sense of humor.


He's been traveling with Rollins and Ambrose. If he didn't have one before, he probably has one now.  And he was smiling after he fell anyway.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Luces said:


> Not quite fully FCW Ambrose psycho, but it was there.


Come on, man. We both know that his Shield character restrains him from going all-out psycho like in FCW. If things like last night keep happening, I'd totally be okay with his level of 'psychoness'(okay, maybe not over a year).


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Come on, man. We both know that his Shield character restrains him from going all-out psycho like in FCW. If things like last night keep happening, I'd totally be okay with his level of 'psychoness'(okay, maybe not over a year).


I just want PsychoAmbrose. Can we have that.. Pleaseee.


----------



## CALΔMITY

VickyAngel said:


> So you got really spoiled right,


I guess?


----------



## Luces

CohesiveUnit said:


> Come on, man. We both know that his Shield character restrains him from going all-out psycho like in FCW. If things like last night keep happening, I'd totally be okay with his level of 'psychoness'(okay, maybe not over a year).


Oh I know, but you guys were all :mark::mark::mark: so I thought maybe he had been unchained or something. I'm okay with little hints though. Slow evolutions are my favorite. (Punk's slow evolution into his SES self was what really got me back into wrestling in 2009.)

And sidebar nod to VickyAngel on that tumblr thing you shared. I can understand people maybe being upset about something like that in the sense that if he did stuff like that, it's bad, but geez they seem under the impression that they're going to hook up with him or something. You can't really be hurt by an idol you gawk at. ^^()


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> I just want PsychoAmbrose. Can we have that.. Pleaseee.


----------



## kronos96

BaBy FireFly said:


> He is 27 years old, he will be 28 in dec.
> 
> I personally love droopy...he is one of my fave cartoon characters along with pepe le pu lol


He has to be one of the oldest looking 27 year olds i've ever seen. I thought he was more like 31 or 32.


Anyway, this topic could use some cool pics:


----------



## SubZero3:16

i agree with kronos


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> Oh I know, but you guys were all :mark::mark::mark: so I thought maybe he had been unchained or something. I'm okay with little hints though. Slow evolutions are my favorite. (Punk's slow evolution into his SES self was what really got me back into wrestling in 2009.)
> 
> And sidebar nod to VickyAngel on that tumblr thing you shared. I can understand people maybe being upset about something like that in the sense that if he did stuff like that, it's bad, but geez they seem under the impression that they're going to hook up with him or something. You can't really be hurt by an idol you gawk at. ^^()


Yeah, and it's not even about people being upset, is that the first confession this one sended was just, here let me find it and I'll post it, not the picture because it's not working for me right now.


----------



## PUNKY

kronos96 said:


> He has to be one of the oldest looking 27 year olds i've ever seen. I thought he was more like 31 or 32.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this topic could use some cool pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that has to be one of the best pics iv'e ever seen of roman. (Y)(Y)(Y) main event last night was awesome, i was soooo tired by the end of it though(due to the rest of the show being quite dull) that i can't really remember the little things that everyone's been talking about like mannerisms and the way the crowd reacted etc so i'm gonna have to go back and re watch as i was way too sleep deprived to really appriciate it at the time lol.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


>


Is that a yes or no?


----------



## Ryan93

*Re: Wyatts Battling The Shield*

I think The Shield showed last night they could definitely go the badass tweener route.

If they turn the SS match into 6v6 with The Shield and Wyatt's together, Reigns is going to spear Bray into next week to a massive pop after the match or something. Book it.


----------



## cindel25

SoupBro said:


> Wonder how many females and some guys wish they were right under Ambrose there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to think i might need to get some food before the Shield come out because i might get to see them.


Omg. :faint:


----------



## O Fenômeno

The lack of Roman Reigns smilies disturbs me!! :angry:


----------



## DareDevil

"I don’t understand why so many females are so “in love”/worship Dean Ambrose (aka Jon Moxley). The dude is the most misogynistic man on the planet, and so is his buddy Seth Rollins. Dean will never see you or any other woman as anything other than a tight, wet hole to stick his tiny prick into and to backhand every once in a while. Because to him, all women are pieces of shit, just like his mother."

Ok, this was the first confession that this son of a bitch sended, the other one that I posted earlier was the second one, I saw the second one earlier and it was kind of funny but then I was like nah this is some bullshit, then I saw this, like holy hell I was so mad because you just don't talk about someone's mom like that! Specially *KNOWING* what he has been through with her. I honestly wouldn't want to meet this person in real life, also note the difference between both of these "confessions" JFC!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> "I don’t understand why so many females are so “in love”/worship Dean Ambrose (aka Jon Moxley). The dude is the most misogynistic man on the planet, and so is his buddy Seth Rollins. Dean will never see you or any other woman as anything other than a tight, wet hole to stick his tiny prick into and to backhand every once in a while. Because to him, all women are pieces of shit, just like his mother."
> 
> Ok, this was the first confession that this son of a bitch sended, the other one that I posted earlier was the second one, I saw the second one earlier and it was kind of funny but then I was like nah this is some bullshit, then I saw this, like holy hell I was so mad because you just don't talk about someone's mom like that! Specially *KNOWING* what he has been through with her. I honestly wouldn't want to meet this person in real life, also note the difference between both of these "confessions" JFC!!


It's tumblr, better yet it's the internet, just let it go. A lot of people who aren't that smart don't mind spreading their ignorance around. Just see it, laugh at it and then let it go. It's not worth getting upset about.


----------



## Luces

CohesiveUnit said:


>


I do love myself some wordless promo. 



kronos96 said:


> He has to be one of the oldest looking 27 year olds i've ever seen. I thought he was more like 31 or 32.


Everyone says that. He's kinda looked 30 since he was 20. Almost. I don't think he's changed too much in the last 4 or 5 years, though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

speaking of wordless promo's...


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's tumblr, better yet it's the internet, just let it go. A lot of people who aren't that smart don't mind spreading their ignorance around. Just see it, laugh at it and then let it go. It's not worth getting upset about.


You're right, I should be smarter than that. I do let it go honestly because I know how dumb they are, but things like these just really frustrate me, But you're right, this is the internet.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> speaking of wordless promo's...


I don't know what's wrong with my computer, I hear it but I don't see it. The video I mean.

Now I can, why does it do that? I can't see it on the original post, but when I reply to it I can. Oh and that promo, just his mere presence makes up for it doesn't it?


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> speaking of wordless promo's...


I like that one, too. The only other wordless (or I should say speechless?) promo I know of that is super awesome is one that 3.0 did in Chikara back when they were 2.0 and had never won a match in Chikara. It had a word crawl at the bottom that said something like "2.0 is refusing to talk until they've won a match" while they almost start speaking, but then sigh with frustration. 

I'm hoping we can get at least one kickass silent promo while Ambrose is in WWE. Someday!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

VickyAngel said:


> I don't know what's wrong with my computer, I hear it but I don't see it. The video I mean.
> 
> Now I can, why does it do that? I can't see it on the original post, but when I reply to it I can. Oh and that promo, just his mere presence makes up for it doesn't it?


That's odd. Never had that problem myself. Maybe it was just laggy? 

Found another one of his great ElitePRO promo's. :mark:
I'd mark the fuck out if Ambrose would start doing this with his US title :mark:





Now *THAT* is how you play a crazy paranoid person.


----------



## Luces

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'd mark the fuck out if Ambrose would start doing this with his US title :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now *THAT* is how you play a crazy paranoid person.


If we're talking ElitePro, this is my favorite. 




Him yelling at the kids, throwing himself into walls, and announcing that he is Jesus just fills my heart with joy.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> That's odd. Never had that problem myself. Maybe it was just laggy?
> 
> Found another one of his great ElitePRO promo's. :mark:
> I'd mark the fuck out if Ambrose would start doing this with his US title :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now *THAT* is how you play a crazy paranoid person.


I love this promo so much, alongside the Sick guy promo, is so old schoolish and it gives out a dark vibe. I know I'd mark even if they let him speak for more than a minute. :mark:


----------



## Sonnen Says

Dat face


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> If we're talking ElitePro, this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him yelling at the kids, throwing himself into walls, and announcing that he is Jesus just fills my heart with joy.


I like this one too, is not too much talking is just him acting crazy. I hated all the laughing people did tho.


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> I like this one too, is not too much talking is just him acting crazy. I hated all the laughing people did tho.


Yeah, but honestly if I had been there, I'd probably have been laughing, too. It does suck that it dulls out some of what he's ranting about, though.


----------



## DareDevil

This promo man, this promo just speaks to me on a spiritual level, it will always be my favorite, unless he does one that tops this, I like all his promos but this one is the one that stucked with me the most.


----------



## Ejean830

Anyone have a link to that 3 hour interview with Dean Ambrose that's on best of the indies? Thanks!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I can't get the stupid image to work so I'm just going to post what a stupid confession on tumblr said.
> here:
> 
> "I’m the anon who sent that confession about Dean Ambrose and it seriously makes me sad how many of his lady fans are in denial. I’m trying to open your eyes to the actual man that he is. And I know what I confessed is the truth ‘cause I worked alongside him during his CZW days. Sure a lot of what he said and acted on was when he was drunk, but if he didn’t feel that way deep down he wouldn’t have done those degrading things I saw him do to a whole lot of women who didn’t deserve it. The man had a fucked up relationship with his mom so his view on women is sadly disgusting. He hides it now ‘cause he’s working for WWE and doesn’t want to get fired. I’ve talked to him a few times recently and was disappointed to know he hasn’t changed. I’m sorry, i didn’t mean to sound like an asshole before but the truth needs to be known for the safety both emotional and physical of his fans of the opposite sex. You have been warned."
> 
> OH MY FUCKING GOD!! :lol no you know what, this is not even funny anymore. :bs:


This person is bs! He is far from a woman beater! Trust me! Only people he is beating is inside the ring.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Ejean830 said:


> Anyone have a link to that 3 hour interview with Dean Ambrose that's on best of the indies? Thanks!


{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 CourierNewPSMT;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red70\green70\blue70;\red228\green228\blue228;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\sl280\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs28 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 <iframe src="http://www.metacafe.com/embed/10048365/" width="440" height="248" allowFullScreen frameborder=0></iframe>}

Ok so I think this works, it used to be on DailyMotion but the owner took it down i guess. Or if it doesn't work go to a website called *metacafe.com*  hope I helped.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Around these parts we call it Ambrollins.
> 
> GOAT staredown :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk mocking Reigns fall :lmao I really hope the guy has a good sense of humor.


I still can't figure out which of Reigns' falls in particular that is referencing.


----------



## Ejean830

VickyAngel said:


> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 CourierNewPSMT;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red70\green70\blue70;\red228\green228\blue228;}
> \deftab720
> \pard\pardeftab720\sl280\partightenfactor0
> 
> Ok so I think this works, it used to be on DailyMotion but the owner took it down i guess. Or if it doesn't work go to a website called *metacafe.com*  hope I helped.


Hallelujah thank you!


----------



## DareDevil

Ejean830 said:


> Hallelujah thank you!


On the words of Sandow: You're welcome  , no seriosuly I was about to cry if I didn't find it, I want to watch it again. So.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

kronos96 said:


> He has to be one of the oldest looking 27 year olds i've ever seen. I thought he was more like 31 or 32.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this topic could use some cool pics:


Well he had a really rough upbringing and etc that made him look older but there are times where you see his age.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

NeyNey said:


>


*Roman Reigns: BAWSE!*


----------



## Paul Rudd

Telos said:


> I still can't figure out which of Reigns' falls in particular that is referencing.


@ 1:17


----------



## ellthom

Clem said:


> @ 1:17


I am sure Reigns has a sense of humor about it, if that happened to me I'd expect people to be mocking me for a while. Just take it in your stride that's life.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> It's privat!? :vettel
> 
> Rewatching again.. that Punk/Ambrose tension was also pretty intense.
> 
> 
> Loved it. :banderas


owh god I'm so sorry, I'm terrible at these things fpalm I fixed it now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEmlbElX_2s&list=HL1384276739&feature=mh_lolz

So I watched Raw last night, god it was soo boring.. but the main event OMFG it was great. I :mark: so hard that my boyfriend thought I was a retard, and trust me I'm dating this guy for years now he has seen many of my crazy antics. It was just wow Rollins and harper stare down I'd never thought Seth could be so bad ass. Then Dean got involved :mark:, And Roman facing Bray in the end, overal it was amazing. I really thought Roman kinda looked like the leader in that segment, or am I the only one who thinks like that?


----------



## NeyNey

kronos96 said:


> He has to be one of the oldest looking 27 year olds i've ever seen. I thought he was more like 31 or 32.


When he doesn't slick his hair back he looks like a cheeky schoolboy. 
God, this guy is like a chameleon. :banderas


Lapinou said:


> I really thought Roman kinda looked like the leader in that segment, or am I the only one who thinks like that?


Nah, I think that was definitely on purpose. :agree:


----------



## Jimshine

Between this, and the 11 on 3 handicap match a few weeks ago, The Shield have without a doubt become my favourite characters in all of wrestling.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> So I watched Raw last night, god it was soo boring.. but the main event OMFG it was great. I :mark: so hard that my boyfriend thought I was a retard, and trust me I'm dating this guy for years now he has seen many of my crazy antics. It was just wow Rollins and harper stare down I'd never thought Seth could be so bad ass. Then Dean got involved :mark:, And Roman facing Bray in the end, overal it was amazing. I really thought Roman kinda looked like the leader in that segment, or am I the only one who thinks like that?


Yeah he was in that segment. His first time, since Dean's normally the one. Reigns also got a pop when he first stepped into the ring, well more like whistles but same thing I guess :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

I loved, LOVED Ambrose standing on his tip toes to square up to Erik Rowan. 

When Harper first pushed away Rollins I thought "wow, that looked bad", thinking nothing would come of it. When Rollins got in his face after it I totally marked out. Brilliant moment, the crowd going apeshit gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Luces

You know...I'm starting to think that the angry encounter between Ambrose and Harper was because Harper wouldn't give Ambrose any more piggyback rides...hmm...


----------



## NeyNey

Srdjan99 said:


> I loved, LOVED Ambrose standing on his tip toes to square up to Erik Rowan.
> 
> When Harper first pushed away Rollins I thought "wow, that looked bad", thinking nothing would come of it. When Rollins got in his face after it I totally marked out. Brilliant moment, the crowd going apeshit gave me goosebumps.


Fuck yes dude, Ambrose not taking shit from anybody was fucking GENIOUS! 
He almost pushed Rowans mask off with his head. :lmao _DAMN_
Same when Cody Rhodes was on commentary and Ambrose just slapped that bitch in the face. :banderas

Brilliant moment indeed! :clap


----------



## BBoiz94

http://www.wwe.com/inside/who-is-the-next-wwe-champion-26161681/










:dance:woolcock:banderas


----------



## roz85

BaBy FireFly said:


> This person is bs! He is far from a woman beater! Trust me! Only people he is beating is inside the ring.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


second time you've dropped a hint since I've been around. you have to stop teasing us like this :lol


----------



## Heel

These guys never get a pop when their music hits anymore, even in England, which is sad. They're still fucking awesome at everything they do, but I can't help but feel WWE has made them feel like 'just a bunch of guys' as opposed to big stars by: over-exposing them, having them feud and lose to guys like The Rhodes, Usos, etc, and have them be nothing but security for The Authority. Hope they get a big storyline soon that is just about THEM, rather than them being extras in someone else's feud.

As for what I'd like to see next, I'd like to firstly see these guys go back to dominating and kicking ass every week. Have them win matches easily and go back to jumping guys for no reason. Then put the belts back on them, have them give the middle finger to the Authority & Orton before starting to really tease a feud with the Wyatts that begins at the Rumble and is blown off at 'Mania. Then and ONLY then should a break-up happen.


----------



## Jimshine

Heel said:


> Hope they get a big storyline soon that is just about THEM, rather than them being extras in someone else's feud.


This, this and more this!


----------



## Screwball

That Reigns picture never gets old even if it has been posted here many times already


----------



## Eulonzo

Heel said:


> These guys never get a pop when their music hits anymore, even in England, which is sad. They're still fucking awesome at everything they do, but *I can't help but feel WWE has made them feel like 'just a bunch of guys' as opposed to big stars by: over-exposing them, having them feud and lose to guys like The Rhodes, Usos, etc, and have them be nothing but security for The Authority.* Hope they get a big storyline soon that is just about THEM, rather than them being extras in someone else's feud.


Yeah, that's why the whole Wyatt Family thing has a downside, it makes them feel even more like "just a bunch of guys".


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think they are very over with the crowd, like you hear during their matches. They don't chant anyone's name that loudly, but they do respond to their moves.

I think the lack of pop is due to everyone's anticipation. Everyone turns to watch them arrive through the crowd and they never really pose for the fans  Whenever their music hits in the middle of some segment you can hear a noticeable hush falling on the audience. It's like an "Oh Shit" reaction :


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Heel said:


> *These guys never get a pop when their music hits anymore, even in England, which is sad.* They're still fucking awesome at everything they do, but I can't help but feel WWE has made them feel like 'just a bunch of guys' as opposed to big stars by: over-exposing them, having them feud and lose to guys like The Rhodes, Usos, etc, and have them be nothing but security for The Authority. Hope they get a big storyline soon that is just about THEM, rather than them being extras in someone else's feud.
> 
> As for what I'd like to see next, I'd like to firstly see these guys go back to dominating and kicking ass every week. Have them win matches easily and go back to jumping guys for no reason. Then put the belts back on them, have them give the middle finger to the Authority & Orton before starting to really tease a feud with the Wyatts that begins at the Rumble and is blown off at 'Mania. Then and ONLY then should a break-up happen.


Load of crap. They got a pop at my house show. People were loud for them at the tv show as well.... The taping audio didn't do them any justice (no pun intended :lol) 

:lol LOL at everyone saying how much older Ambrose looks than his age. Definitely doesn't look old in person btw.


----------



## Heel

tylermoxreigns said:


> Load of crap. They got a pop at my house show. People were loud for them at the tv show as well.... The taping audio didn't do them any justice (no pun intended :lol)


Load of crap? God, everyone in this thread is so fucking touchy about anything that could be perceived as criticism towards their precious Shield. I made it quite clear I was a big fan of those guys. Plus, I couldn't care less about ONE show in particular that you went to see, I'm talking about overall in recent months.

And they didn't get a pop for their entrance on RAW, I've watched it a few times. Not buying the audio thing.


----------



## PUNKY

roz85 said:


> second time you've dropped a hint since I've been around. you have to stop teasing us like this :lol


yeah she drops hints all the time, iv'e tried asking her but she wont tell us.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Heel said:


> Load of crap? God, everyone in this thread is so fucking touchy about anything that could be perceived as criticism towards their precious Shield. I made it quite clear I was a big fan of those guys. Plus, I couldn't care less about ONE show in particular that you went to see, I'm talking about overall in recent months.
> 
> And they didn't get a pop for their entrance on RAW, I've watched it a few times. Not buying the audio thing.


Pretty much everyone gets a pop at house shows. Yeah, the pops they receive on RAW definitely died down the past few months, and that's only because of their current storyline with the corporate nonsense. Hey, people still get off their seats and look behind.. That isn't changing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Heel said:


> Load of crap? God, everyone in this thread is so fucking touchy about anything that could be perceived as criticism towards their precious Shield. I made it quite clear I was a big fan of those guys. Plus, I couldn't care less about ONE show in particular that you went to see, I'm talking about overall in recent months.
> 
> And they didn't get a pop for their entrance on RAW, I've watched it a few times. Not buying the audio thing.


Dude chill out... I'm not getting touchy I'm merely stating that they do get pops (you know, my opinion. Basically the whole reason we have this forum). You say that they don't get them in England when clearly they have. Sure it's not like a Bryan pop and what not but they do get a reaction. Jesus Christ, if anyone is jumping down anyone's throat it is you. You only have to watch frigging youtube videos from Manchester to see the difference between the audio, but whatever each to their own. Everyone is entitled to say what they want.



CohesiveUnit said:


> Pretty much everyone gets a pop at house shows. Yeah, the pops they receive on RAW definitely died down the past few months, and that's only because of their current storyline with the corporate nonsense. *Hey, people still get off their seats and look behind.. That isn't changing.*


Exactly, but to say that they don't get pops isn't entirely true.


----------



## DareDevil

roz85 said:


> second time you've dropped a hint since I've been around. you have to stop teasing us like this :lol


Drop hints about what?


----------



## roz85

Heel said:


> These guys never get a pop when their music hits anymore, even in England, which is sad. They're still fucking awesome at everything they do, but I can't help but feel WWE has made them feel like 'just a bunch of guys' as opposed to big stars by: over-exposing them, having them feud and lose to guys like The Rhodes, Usos, etc, and have them be nothing but security for The Authority. Hope they get a big storyline soon that is just about THEM, rather than them being extras in someone else's feud.
> 
> As for what I'd like to see next, I'd like to firstly see these guys go back to dominating and kicking ass every week. Have them win matches easily and go back to jumping guys for no reason. Then put the belts back on them, have them give the middle finger to the Authority & Orton before starting to really tease a feud with the Wyatts that begins at the Rumble and is blown off at 'Mania. Then and ONLY then should a break-up happen.


I agree about the WWE not handling them as well as they should. Don't get me wrong, love the corporation and all that, but I think the shield are above being lackeys. The crowd reaction for the brief shield vs wyatt altercation alone shows that they could command in the main event and not just as secondary characters.

don't stop...
believin'...


----------



## DareDevil

roz85 said:


> I agree about the WWE not handling them as well as they should. Don't get me wrong, love the corporation and all that, but I think the shield are above being lackeys. The crowd reaction for the brief shield vs wyatt altercation alone shows that they could command in the main event and not just as secondary characters.
> 
> don't stop...
> believin'...


I will never stop believing, The Shield is the main reason why I watch Raw or Smackdown,.


----------



## Oxidamus

Don't bother arguing with Heel girls (and guys), he thinks tweeners don't exist. :kobe


----------



## PUNKY

VickyAngel said:


> I will never stop believing, The Shield is the main reason why I watch Raw or Smackdown,.


----------



## roz85

hold on to dem feeeeeeels...

I have seen the old man dean pic about 20 times now and I still chuckle. still would, though.


----------



## NeyNey

WWE uploaded another video of the brawl with a few different angles. 

Calling it "_UNSEEN FOOTAGE!_" lol 
Pretty interesting though.


----------



## cindel25

I saw a picture of Dean Ambrose with tits on his face. He can master mines anytime. Sorry, I'm only in this thread for sexing up the shield. 

Please continue.


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

OXI said:


> Don't bother arguing with Heel girls (and guys), he thinks tweeners don't exist. :kobe


Thanks Oxy 



cindel25 said:


> I saw a picture of Dean Ambrose with tits on his face. He can master mines anytime. Sorry,* I**'m only in this thread for sexing up the shield. *
> 
> Please continue.


See this is why I like you.


As for Baby Firefly, she has said that she has met and chatted with a Dean on a few occasions and that was it. Well according to her anyway…. 

I love this


----------



## Telos

VickyAngel said:


> I will never stop believing, The Shield is the main reason why I watch Raw or Smackdown,.


Yeah the Shield is the only reason why I didn't give up on WWE when things were looking bad last fall. Survivor Series 2012 was the ultimatum, and Ambrose debuting in the final match...:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

roz85 said:


> second time you've dropped a hint since I've been around. you have to stop teasing us like this :lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah she drops hints all the time, iv'e tried asking her but she wont tell us.


Maybe one day lol


----------



## ManureTheBear

I still BLEAH TH SHIELL! Even though they don't get featured as the main attraction, having them hang around Orton and Trips and even Goldie makes them look like they've been on WWE programming for years.

What I miss, though, are those gritty, guerilla-style promos they did. If Rollins could just be maybe 10% more protected, I would be completely content.


----------



## Luces

cindel25 said:


> I saw a picture of Dean Ambrose with tits on his face. He can master mines anytime. Sorry, I'm only in this thread for sexing up the shield.
> 
> Please continue.


*snerk* I feel like every post of yours should start with a "we now interrupt your regularly schedule discussion for a Cindel announcement".


----------



## cindel25

Luces said:


> *snerk* I feel like every post of yours should start with a "we now interrupt your regularly schedule discussion for a Cindel announcement".





SubZero3:16 said:


> See this is why I like you.



Yeppers. Here's the picture:


----------



## Telos

cindel25 said:


> Yeppers. Here's the picture:


lol I just saw this on Tumblr


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

roz85 said:


> hold on to dem feeeeeeels...
> 
> I have seen the old man dean pic about 20 times now and I still chuckle. *still would, though*.


just curious: what would Dean have to do/look like so you gurls wouldn't say "still would"? :lol
It seems that no matter what he does or looks like you seem to be fine with it :

not complaining btw, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Telos

WWE just posted this... some different shots of the fight without the commentary


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Telos said:


> WWE just posted this... some different shots of the fight without the commentary


Its nice to hear without the commentary. Lol the way dean is standing between them talking smack....reminded me of a gang lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver

The fact that they've put up another video about the Shield/Wyatt confrontation gives me hope that they know they've got something that could be incredible. I mean, I know they'd be dumb to ignore it, but it's hard having faith in this company.


----------



## SubZero3:16

What A Maneuver said:


> The fact that they've put up another video about the Shield/Wyatt confrontation gives me hope that they know they've got something that could be incredible. I mean, I know they'd be dumb to ignore it, but it's hard having faith in this company.


I never have any faith in this company but yet they still manage to sink even lower.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose going all Moxley on Rowan :steebiej


----------



## Luces

What A Maneuver said:


> The fact that they've put up another video about the Shield/Wyatt confrontation gives me hope that they know they've got something that could be incredible. I mean, I know they'd be dumb to ignore it, but it's hard having faith in this company.


I do hope they pull a "card subject to change" and make the SS match a 6/6 instead of what someone said was on the website. It's best for business, legitimately.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## DareDevil

You guys,I just realized that November 18 is on a monday, which means The Shield's anniversary is going to be on a Raw.


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


>


Oh Delbusto, I love you man. 
I hope you gonna make a dramatic badass video when they break up some day. :banderas


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> You guys,I just realized that November 18 is on a monday, which means The Shield's anniversary is going to be on a Raw.


Meh, I'm still gonna make a Happy birthday sign for SS. ^^()


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> Meh, I'm still gonna make a Happy birthday sign for SS. ^^()


Will you post pictures of it?


----------



## Luces

VickyAngel said:


> Will you post pictures of it?


Haha, probably. I don't make fancy signs, I just usually try to write something humorous to myself. Maybe I'll draw a birthday cake, I don't know. ^^()


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> Haha, probably. I don't make fancy signs, I just usually try to write something humorous to myself. Maybe I'll draw a birthday cake, I don't know. ^^()


Yeah, a Birthday cake, that'll be so cool.


----------



## Heel

OXI said:


> Don't bother arguing with Heel girls (and guys), he thinks tweeners don't exist. :kobe


They don't. Name one in WWE right now.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Here you go 
https://vimeo.com/m/79260653

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jimshine

Heel, ... I say Real Americans are tweeners now ... and Shield will be soon !


----------



## Heel

Jimshine said:


> Heel, ... I say Real Americans are tweeners now ... and Shield will be soon !


They're heels.


----------



## Paul Rudd

BaBy FireFly said:


> Here you go
> https://vimeo.com/m/79260653
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL, so random. This made me imagine the Shield doing one of the WWEShop promos :lmao.


----------



## NeyNey

Clem said:


> LOL, so random. This made me imagine the Shield doing one of the WWEShop promos :lmao.


:banderas


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Clem said:


> LOL, so random. This made me imagine the Shield doing one of the WWEShop promos :lmao.


Lol it was for hulu.com before raw plays on there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Wow Roman Reigns looked so impressive this week against both Bryan/Punk first,and then against the Wyatts.


Also as we know Bray Wyatt is the leader/master of the Wyatt family,and Roman confronted him face to face(and dominated him:lol),so WWE is giving us very subtle hint about the pecking order of the Shield.


As weeks go by my belief in :reigns is growing and growing.Amazing talent.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Boots2Asses said:


> Wow Roman Reigns looked so impressive this week against both Bryan/Punk first,and then against the Wyatts.
> 
> 
> Also as we know Bray Wyatt is the leader/master of the Wyatt family,and Roman confronted him face to face(and dominated him:lol),so WWE is giving us very subtle hint about the pecking order of the Shield.
> 
> 
> As weeks go by my belief in :reigns is growing and growing.Amazing talent.


Uhh... I don't know where you got that from, man. Reigns does stand out from the rest as a muscular guy, but so does Bray Wyatt the small fat chubby guy. I'm sure this has been said a million times but, Ambrose is always in the middle of the two, and for a good reason. You've got to be able to deliver on the mic and in the ring to be on top. However, The Shield are equals(Sarcastic tone). But yeah, he is growing. He was never green compared to the rest of the boring roster(okay, minus Punk). He was just green compared to the rest of The Shield. He certainly isn't anymore. However, Ambrose is better than everyone in the roster.. and you can BELLEEEE THAT.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

CohesiveUnit said:


> Uhh... I don't know where you got that from, man. Reigns does stand out from the rest as a muscular guy, but so does Bray Wyatt the small fat chubby guy. I'm sure this has been said a million times but, Ambrose is always in the middle of the two, and for a good reason. You've got to be able to deliver on the mic and in the ring to be on top. However, The Shield are equals(Sarcastic tone). But yeah, he is growing. He was never green compared to the rest of the boring roster(okay, minus Punk). He was just green compared to the rest of The Shield. He certainly isn't anymore. However, Ambrose is better than everyone in the roster.. *and you can BELLEEEE THAT*.


Dean is a great talent,who can deny that.But I rather believe in :reigns:lol


----------



## MrJohnSherry

All 3 have a place around the main event scene in the next few years, extremely talented. BELIEVE IN SHIELD!


----------



## DareDevil

MrJohnSherry said:


> All 3 have a place around the main event scene in the next few years, extremely talented. BELIEVE IN SHIELD!


WORD!! It should be obvious who my favorite shield member is, i like all three but I love Dean Ambrose (as a fan) let me state that before you think I'm weird. So of course all three sweat talent but I like one more than the other two and there's really not that much I anyone can do to make me not like him, except him of course.


----------



## roz85

CohesiveUnit said:


> Uhh... I don't know where you got that from, man. Reigns does stand out from the rest as a muscular guy, but so does Bray Wyatt the small fat chubby guy. I'm sure this has been said a million times but, Ambrose is always in the middle of the two, and for a good reason. You've got to be able to deliver on the mic and in the ring to be on top. However, The Shield are equals(Sarcastic tone). But yeah, he is growing. He was never green compared to the rest of the boring roster(okay, minus Punk). He was just green compared to the rest of The Shield. He certainly isn't anymore. However, Ambrose is better than everyone in the roster.. and you can BELLEEEE THAT.


I think we're all drawing from the rumors about Roman Reigns' rushed push and the hints from this week's RAW - Reigns in the middle, Reigns vs Bray, Reigns at the head of their match graphic... They are making him stand out more now, which matches up with the backstage rumors.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

You know guys, Monday had me thinking... The Shield is still one of the most over groups in the WWE. Why is that? CONSISTENT BOOKING!! Ever since their debut, they've been treated as a big deal. They beat super teams and all became champions, while being featured as security in this Authority story. Everyone, whether they like it or not, considers the Shield important. All due to consistent booking( and a smarky crowd as well, I guess). 

Who is watching over the Shield in this way? HHH? Vince? Whoever it is, that person understands the value of consistent booking (as do we). Are the other wrestlers not valuable enough to get such consistent booking? Regardless of their card position bookers should care about consistency as it reaffirms the audience's belief about a wrestler. (i.e. Cena) If there was a little more consistency in the undercard, we could find people who would keep the audience's attention and interest despite being lower on the card. They can't all be vapid, charisma black-holes. I dunno...


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Shield seem more like a HHH project rather than a Vince project to me. Just guessing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Some people act like it's a damn pissing contest over who is better than who, and who deserves to have more acknowledgement than who. It's like you can't mention the achievement of one person before someone else jumps in and is like no, this person is way better. Okay, some people are fans of Reigns, some are fans of Rollins and some are fans of Ambrose and guess what, no one is better than anyone in the grand scheme of things. It all comes down to booking. One year one person might get a push and then the next it's like they never existed and someone else gets a push. Who gets a push sooner doesn't mean that's who is going to end up on top at the end.


----------



## Telos

Clem said:


> LOL, so random. This made me imagine the Shield doing one of the WWEShop promos :lmao.


Promo code: JUSTICE :lol

I like how fierce Reigns is when he says his name in that Hulu promo. *"REIGNS!"*


----------



## Shenroe

SubZero3:16 said:


> Some people act like it's a damn pissing contest over who is better than who, and who deserves to have more acknowledgement than who. It's like you can't mention the achievement of one person before someone else jumps in and is like no, this person is way better. Okay, some people are fans of Reigns, some are fans of Rollins and some are fans of Ambrose and guess what, no one is better than anyone in the grand scheme of things. It all comes down to booking. One year one person might get a push and then the next it's like they never existed and someone else gets a push. Who gets a push sooner doesn't mean that's who is going to end up on top at the end.


You made a point, what is important is the long haul. We'll find that out in about a year or two, beside as of now reigns is more ready for that mainevent babyface push than the other two. Ambrose imo hasn't adapted to the wwe style yet, would be great if he'd use a few more power moves here and there. Rollins as soon as he turn face and even if they bury him, can only go up imo. The guy scream jeff hardy cm punk like potential.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Why can´t we just love all three of them?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I wonder why seth is the only member who still has the exact same attire he had when they debuted, both reigns and mainly ambrose have had some attire changes since.


----------



## TeriAdele

In other news I found these!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Steven Seagal said:


> I wonder why seth is the only member who still has the exact same attire he had when they debuted, both reigns and mainly ambrose have had some attire changes since.


The guy is talented and amazing to look at, who cares about ring attire :lol. And besides it could be worse, I just found out that Luke Harper has been wearing the same kind of ring attire since his indy's days (the dirty top and jeans). 



TeriAdele said:


> In other news I found these!


owh god no :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Delbusto1 said:


>


DUDE... these get better and better :mark: 




TeriAdele said:


> In other news I found these!


OMG NO :lmao


----------



## roz85

SubZero3:16 said:


> Some people act like it's a damn pissing contest over who is better than who, and who deserves to have more acknowledgement than who. It's like you can't mention the achievement of one person before someone else jumps in and is like no, this person is way better. Okay, some people are fans of Reigns, some are fans of Rollins and some are fans of Ambrose and guess what, no one is better than anyone in the grand scheme of things. It all comes down to booking. One year one person might get a push and then the next it's like they never existed and someone else gets a push. Who gets a push sooner doesn't mean that's who is going to end up on top at the end.


I like all three equally and want the best careers possible for all of them. I was just talking about the rumors and what I saw on Monday. Just speculating on what's going on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

roz85 said:


> I like all three equally and want the best careers possible for all of them. I was just talking about the rumors and what I saw on Monday. Just speculating on what's going on.


I wasn't speaking about you. :cool2


----------



## Vin Ghostal

I enjoy watching people who are huge fans of the Shield argue over who is best. It's like arguing over which is the best player on your team - ultimately, if the team is doing well, does it matter? Really?


----------



## Oxidamus

Because there is an obvious best and it's discussion for a forum which itself is made for discussion.

Reigns is the best by far. :draper2


----------



## NeyNey

TeriAdele said:


> In other news I found these!


I love the Rollins one. :lol










Reigns:


----------



## SubZero3:16

OXI said:


> Because there is an obvious best and it's discussion for a forum which itself is made for discussion.
> 
> Reigns is the best by far. :draper2


Oxy you are such a pot stirrer, bless you :lol


----------



## Xapury

Why ambrose dont use twitter?

WWE looks like they try to everyone in the company to use it and talk to the wwe universe...

He has backstage power already?lol


----------



## TeriAdele

And just what the hell were Ambrose and Harper doing here?


----------



## Eddie Ray

TeriAdele said:


> And just what the hell were Ambrose and Harper doing here?


being Ambrose...nuff said lol

its hilarious to see Harper sell it though...he had no idea what Ambrose was doing lol.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

NeyNey said:


> I love the Rollins one. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns:


This thread has reached a new level... can't we just go back to gossiping over which one has the best ass or something or discuss for the hundredth time who the best member is? People take the time to make these...:fpalm. I was going to ask where it came from and then I saw the tumblr link...nuff said.


----------



## roz85

What is with these recent gifs? I'm looking forward to the next page of this thread so i don't have to keep scrolling past them :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> I wasn't speaking about you. :cool2


I figured as much but just wanted to make sure hehe

The Shield are way too boss for people to argue over. Just relish in the GOATness.

:rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Xapury said:


> Why ambrose dont use twitter?
> 
> WWE looks like they try to everyone in the company to use it and talk to the wwe universe...
> 
> He has backstage power already?lol


He actually did use his twitter back in the day but they kinda forced it upon him to sell a feud with Foley which never got off the ground as Foley wasn't cleared to compete, so it was never really anything that he did off of his own back. As his twitter bio says "they made me get twitter" - actually true. Ambrose dislikes social media hence why he doesn't use it now. Doesn't like having people that sort of access to him.



-

Okay I'm going to bring a topic into this forum. I know it's probably been discussed already but considering the sort of tease with the Wyatts being thrown into the mix now there are other angles rather than them competing at Mania in a Triple Threat for US Title. 

So......How would you book The Shield up to WM30? Break them up before WM, at WM, after WM? Have them fight each other at Mania? I I recently saw some article by Bleacher Report on how a certain writer thought they would be booked up to that point, would be nice to get some other peoples thoughts. 

I kinda want them to plant seeds at Rumble, involving them entering the Rumble separately sort of thing. A conflict around having each others back but also wanting to rise up the pecking order.

Anyone?


----------



## Mr. I

NeyNey said:


> I love the Rollins one. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns:


----------



## NeyNey

Can't believe some people feel offended by these gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

D-Bry is Fly said:


> This thread has reached a new level... can't we just go back to gossiping over which one has the best ass or something or discuss for the hundredth time who the best member is? People take the time to make these...:fpalm. I was going to ask where it came from and then I saw the tumblr link...nuff said.


allergic to fun?


----------



## kidzeen

In my opinion, Rollins is the best of The Shield. He's awesome in the ring, he sells the moves like a boss and his mic skills are honorable. We all know that he was God in the independent circuites (ROH most likely). I see all three as a future WWE/World Champions in the bright future, but I loved Rollins since FCW, and I'm going to cheer him in the future, no matter what will happen with him. I fucking loved his matches with Daniel Bryan.

Now, Dean Ambrose. I liked him since day one. He's awesome at the mic, average in the ring and an awesome seller. Yes, just averange in the ring skills unfortunately, but I hope he'll prove me wrong in the near future.

In the end, Roman Reigns. Yes, then I thought that he was put in The Shield just because of The Rock and the Anoa'i family, but, now he proved us wrong. I like his spear, that reminds me of Edge.

Conclusion, Rollins > Ambrose > Reigns.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> He actually did use his twitter back in the day but they kinda forced it upon him to sell a feud with Foley which never got off the ground as Foley wasn't cleared to compete, so it was never really anything that he did off of his own back. As his twitter bio says "they made me get twitter" - actually true. Ambrose dislikes social media hence why he doesn't use it now. Doesn't like having people that sort of access to him.
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Okay I'm going to bring a topic into this forum. I know it's probably been discussed already but considering the sort of tease with the Wyatts being thrown into the mix now there are other angles rather than them competing at Mania in a Triple Threat for US Title.
> 
> So......How would you book The Shield up to WM30? Break them up before WM, at WM, after WM? Have them fight each other at Mania? I I recently saw some article by Bleacher Report on how a certain writer thought they would be booked up to that point, would be nice to get some other peoples thoughts.
> 
> I kinda want them to plant seeds at Rumble, involving them entering the Rumble separately sort of thing. A conflict around having each others back but also wanting to rise up the pecking order.
> 
> Anyone?





Anyone have the link to his old tweets? From the ones I read they were hysterical.




Ok, my idea for the shield through Wrestlemania. I too read the Bleacher Report about this and to an extent I like the direction they're going in. I feel like they should stay strong into 2014. Get them as far away from the Authority storyline as possible. Then in the weeks leading up to Royal Rumble, start showing a little discord between Ambrose and Reigns again, with Rollins looking on like a lost puppy dog. Have all 3 of them in the rumble and have Ambrose eliminate Reigns and Rollins, Ambrose's excuse being that the rumble is every man for himself. While I hate to have them not be a strong unit going into Wrestlemania, have them go against The Wyatts because they're not working like a unit anymore. The RAW after wrestlemania have Reigns cost Ambrose the US Title by interfering. Then have all 3 of the shield go against each other at Extreme Rules in like a no holds barred match of some sort. I'm not sure how you could work in Rollins to want to fight the other two yet. Well I can see why he'd want to fight Ambrose, but not figuring out how Reigns would piss him off so that Reigns is the babyface and Rollins comes out a tweener.


I'm not ready for them to break up. I love everything about them together. But, I know if they keep them together much longer, it being the WWE and all, they're gonna screw something up and it's gonna start to get stale and it's going to ruin the phenomenal run they've had the past year. Let them go out strong and on top.





Oh, and for the record...Ambrose has the best ass. :ass


----------



## Telos

Rollins is arguably the best worker of the bunch. He is well rounded in that he is more than just a spot monkey, he also has some power to his arsenal (noted by the toss to the turnbuckle move). The Blackout is also a simple but vicious-looking finishing move. I see his upside as being current-day Daniel Bryan.

Ambrose has the most interesting character. He's a loose cannon and his personality (when he's allowed to speak and go full Moxley) draws you in for every feud. He could put over any wrestler in his promos. His ring work is somewhat watered down compared to what we've seen in the indies and even in FCW. Ambrose vs Regal was an amazing program and the rematch had like a half year's worth of buildup. His upside to me is Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase.

Reigns has the best look and the most room for growth. He was a fan favorite as Leakee in FCW. I saw him as merely the muscle of the group when The Shield debuted, but he's showing more confidence in the ring. His inner gangsta has really come out more and more. People have hailed him as Cena's successor but I don't know if he'll ever develop that level of charisma. I'd say a less roided up version of Batista is his upside.

I feel all three will get their shots at the main event, and I'm most confident that Reigns will hold the WWE title at some point, least confident about Ambrose (I could easily see him being misused in the midcard). Let him be a leather jacket wearing badass with dangerous intentions, and he'll flourish.

This used to be all about Ambrose for me but I've been smitten by this trio and they will be my three favorite superstars even when they inevitably split up. I want them all to succeed, and there will be feels aplenty when the split does happen.


----------



## Luces

NeyNey said:


> Can't believe some people feel offended by these gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


^^() I just think they're nightmare fuel. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TeriAdele said:


> In other news I found these!












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

FredForeskinn said:


> Why can´t we just love all three of them?












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> The guy is talented and amazing to look at, who cares about ring attire :lol. And besides it could be worse, I just found out that Luke Harper has been wearing the same kind of ring attire since his indy's days (the dirty top and jeans).
> 
> 
> 
> owh god no :lmao


Well dean said it was getting hard to wrestle in them because when you sweat it gets heavy like sand bags so he kept changing them and none felt better so he just went for what he is wearing now. Maybe same thing with roman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> I love the Rollins one. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns:


There was a hilarious big e one too LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Xapury said:


> Why ambrose dont use twitter?
> 
> WWE looks like they try to everyone in the company to use it and talk to the wwe universe...
> 
> He has backstage power already?lol


He hates social media that's why.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

BaBy FireFly said:


> He hates social media that's why.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was fairly active on Twitter (remember his feud with Mick Foley?) until about 4-5 months before he debuted at SS.


----------



## Luces

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> He was fairly active on Twitter (remember his feud with Mick Foley?) until about 4-5 months before he debuted at SS.


Yeah, but I think he was prodded to do that. I enjoyed it though. I was getting into it, it's a shame it couldn't have gone further. Maybe he'll use it again some day for story purposes, but I doubt it. I don't think any one should be forced to tweet stuff. Also, he'd just get a crap ton of fangirls blowing up his twitter feed. ^^()


----------



## Eulonzo

The Mick Foley feud will never happen again due to Foley's health.

And quite frankly, I'm not too upset about that.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> He was fairly active on Twitter (remember his feud with Mick Foley?) until about 4-5 months before he debuted at SS.


He was forced to do that...once they told him he didn't have to anymore he was done. The man himself has said he doesn't like twitter, facebook...anything social media. He doesn't like all those people having acess to him like that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Eulonzo said:


> The Mick Foley feud will never happen again due to Foley's health.
> 
> And quite frankly, I'm not too upset about that.




I do love how that was brought up again in the promo after they crashed his hall of fame celebration, liked that Reigns and Rollins used the same lines Ambrose used in his foley confrontation. I wonder if they already had the shield plans when that confrontation went down.


----------



## Luces

Eulonzo said:


> The Mick Foley feud will never happen again due to Foley's health.
> 
> And quite frankly, I'm not too upset about that.


I kinda had hoped at the time not so much for a match as for it to lead to something like Mick being his mentor or something. Anything to get him going on TV. I thought there was something there, at least verbally.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh lawd those Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns stripper dancer gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Can't believe some people feel offended by these gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think they are hilarious!


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh lawd those Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns stripper dancer gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


OH my god, those gifs, when I first saw them I was like, no no no NOPE! "My eyes they burn" yet they are so hilarious, I don't feel offended, I just feel uncomfortable,


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> OH my god, those gifs, when I first saw them I was like, no no no NOPE! "My eyes they burn" yet they are so hilarious, I don't feel offended, I just feel uncomfortable,


There is another one with big e that had me hollering in laughter!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh lawd those Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns stripper dancer gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


They are hilarious... I"m kinda amazed at how well they are done/real they kinda look as well :lol:|


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> There is another one with big e that had me hollering in laughter!!


now that one I would love to see. :agree:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> now that one I would love to see. :agree:


Let me see if I can find it again and I will post it for you.


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Let me see if I can find it again and I will post it for you.


Alright.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Alright.


Found it! LMFAO!!!!!!!!








Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

BaBy FireFly said:


> Found it! LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Found it! LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can't see it  DAMN! Why do I have to be in school. well I guess i'll see it when I get home.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> I can't see it  DAMN! Why do I have to be in school. well I guess i'll see it when I get home.


I think you should totally ditch school just to see the gif. In fact, I think you should drop out of school and dedicate your life to this thread, let alone this forum. Worked out for me, worked out for Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> I think you should totally ditch school just to see the gif. In fact, I think you should drop out of school and dedicate your life to this thread, let alone this forum. Worked out for me, worked out for Ambrose.


Shut up :lol It's not like as if I'm going to become a wrestler ok, also I can feel the sarcasm leaking through the screen.


----------



## BBoiz94

TeriAdele said:


> And just what the hell were Ambrose and Harper doing here?


I like how Ambrose is kicking in the air like a baby throwing tantrum lol. :woolcock


----------



## CohesiveUnit

BBoiz94 said:


> I like how Ambrose is kicking in the air like a baby throwing tantrum lol. :woolcock


It looks as if he was going for a DDT. Clearly they didn't practice brawling before performing it live.


----------



## Reaper

TeriAdele said:


> And just what the hell were Ambrose and Harper doing here?


Auditioning for Botchomania. He'll probably be in #240.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Found it! LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HOLY SHIT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Reaper Jones said:


> Auditioning for Botchomania. He'll probably be in #240.


His match with Big E would literally take up the entire "Everybody Talks" section :lol


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> His match with Big E would literally take up the entire "Everybody Talks" section :lol


It was in there. 

_"Turn me aROUND!"
"Belly to Belly."
_






:lmao


----------



## The Steven Seagal

NeyNey said:


> It was in there.
> 
> _"Turn me aROUND!"
> "Belly to Belly."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



Damn i did not even notice it during the match


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> It was in there.
> 
> _"Turn me aROUND!"
> "Belly to Belly."
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Damn I didn't even know that this had been posted. They are always so hard to keep up to date with considering they usually get taken down. Thanks (Y)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BBoiz94 said:


> I like how Ambrose is kicking in the air like a baby throwing tantrum lol. :woolcock


That crazy bastard is pure awesomeness, I bet he is a really hilarious guy in real life. :lol At those stripper gifs, they brought tears to my eyes because I laughed so hard, especially the Rollins one. I wouldn't be surprised if he was cought wearing women's underwear or something like that. In my fucked up mind, he does seem to be the most feminine one of the three.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lapinou said:


> That crazy bastard is pure awesomeness, I bet he is a really hilarious guy in real life. :lol At those stripper gifs, they brought tears to my eyes because I laughed so hard, especially the Rollins one. I wouldn't be surprised if he was cought wearing women's underwear or something like that. In my fucked up mind, *he does seem to be the most feminine one of the three.*



Naww, he's just the softest of the three I'd reckon :lol One who watches a romantic movie with his girlfriend and dog kinda guy :lol


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Quoth the Raven said:


> Naww, he's just the softest of the three I'd reckon :lol One who watches a romantic movie with his girlfriend and dog kinda guy :lol


Dean Ambrose has a girlfriend? Hahaha?


----------



## PUNKY

CohesiveUnit said:


> Dean Ambrose has a girlfriend? Hahaha?


nah that's seths girlfriend.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> nah that's seths girlfriend.


I really don't wanna sound like a hysterical fan girl, but I can't imagine Dean being lovey dovey with a "skank" as he likes to call women :lol. 










just found this, god I love tumblr.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


> I really don't wanna sound like a hysterical fan girl, but I can't imagine Dean being lovey dovey with a "skank" as he likes to call women :lol.


It would probably take a very special skank. ^^()

And I've always been a little jealous of Seth because his girlfriend is freaking lovely. Although I always think it's kinda funny that they have a little Yorkie. There's just something about wrestlers and tiny dogs that always seems weird, like "yeah, I'm tough and badass, and this is my terrier!"


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Found it! LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can see it now, holy shit this is hilarious, :lol, thank you.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Luces said:


> It would probably take a very special skank. ^^()
> 
> And I've always been a little jealous of Seth because his girlfriend is freaking lovely. Although I always think it's kinda funny that they have a little Yorkie. There's just something about wrestlers and tiny dogs that always seems weird, like "yeah, I'm tough and badass, and this is my terrier!"


Yea and the weird part is, I've seen some more pictures of wrestlers holding small dogs, including Reigns holding a maltese.


----------



## Luces

Lapinou said:


> Yea and the weird part is, I've seen some more pictures of wrestlers holding small dogs, including Reigns holding a maltese.


I always thought that the hounds of justice would be Rotties, Doberman, and Shepherds. Turns out their Yorkies, Maltese, and whatever tiny dog that Ambrose would have...maybe a toy poodle. ^^()


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Luces said:


> I always thought that the hounds of justice would be Rotties, Doberman, and Shepherds. Turns out their Yorkies, Maltese, and whatever tiny dog that Ambrose would have...maybe a toy poodle. ^^()










Dean should have a dog like that :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wrestlers with small dogs you say? 










Edge has multiple dogs including this very handsome and manly Husky :


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wrestlers with small dogs you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge has multiple dogs including this very handsome and manly Husky :


Omg that picture of that husky is soo CUTE!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

There was a cool picture of the three in their Shield gear smiling and goofing off with Rollins' dog in his hand.. Now that I'm trying to find it, it some how managed to disappear from the face of the internet. Oh well.


----------



## PUNKY

CohesiveUnit said:


> There was a cool picture of the three in their Shield gear smiling and goofing off with Rollins' dog in his hand.. Now that I'm trying to find it, it some how managed to disappear from the face of the internet. Oh well.


i think i know which pic your talking about, it's actually litas dog i'll try and find it now.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CohesiveUnit said:


> There was a cool picture of the three in their Shield gear smiling and goofing off with Rollins' dog in his hand.. Now that I'm trying to find it, it some how managed to disappear from the face of the internet. Oh well.












You mean this one? I thought it was Lita's dog.


----------



## PUNKY

is this the one ?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> is this the one ?


Roman's fice in that pic.. Priceless.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That boy never knows what to do with his hands :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> That boy never knows what to do with his hands :lol


Yeah, he is so awkward and weird it's is hilarious :lol


----------



## Luces

CohesiveUnit said:


> There was a cool picture of the three in their Shield gear smiling and goofing off with Rollins' dog in his hand.. Now that I'm trying to find it, it some how managed to disappear from the face of the internet. Oh well.


I have it on my computer still. It was too glorious of a picture to not save. ^^ I love the ridiculous face Ambrose has on as he's fake scolding the dog.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> That boy never knows what to do with his hands :lol


Excuse me, he knows exactly what to do with his hands...and what he does with his hands is just freaking weird.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Yes, that was the dog picture.. Thought it was Rollins'.



Luces said:


> Excuse me, he knows exactly what to do with his hands...and what he does with his hands is just freaking weird.


I swear The Shield has more fun, in particular, Ambrose, in house shows rather than on live TV. I bet they're allowed to let "loose" more on house shows.


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> That boy never knows what to do with his hands :lol


No one can tell me that he doesn't have downs. It's strong and it's real. 
He's just one of "those" who knows how to mask it...but it's there.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The ending to Raw this week really showed that WWE's future is very, very bright ( that is if Vince chooses to push everyone that was involved).

The Wyatt's are the most intimidating force in the WWE right now with their serial killer type cult gimmick, but the Shield showed they will not be shown up or be scared of these monsters. Rollins stepping up to Harper was awesome and it's a shame the brawl /confrontation came off just a bit disjointed. Ambrose looked a bit third wheel for the first time this episode with both Rollins and Reigns stepping up. Not sure if that was just these guys showing their worth on live tv or it was booked that way to coincide with the recent Ambrose comments that they have been unhappy with... E.g. Reins and Rollins were seen as faceish in this segment while Ambrose hung back and participated only when it broke down. If it was done intentionally then I applaud the agents here.

Most of us know what Rollins is capable in the ring and even in his matches with Bryan hasn't been able to really showcase it being a heel. I think the Shield are at least moving towards a tweener turn. 

And please Vince give Ambrose more mic time. Yeah his body language in the ring and his fierce looks and the commentary team constantly saying he's a psycho, doesn't make it so, it's been a whole year and I don't think it has been really shown at all if he is or not. Give this man a god damn live mic we've waited long enough.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I can see it now, holy shit this is hilarious, :lol, thank you.


Lol you are welcome! 

The video of the wwe game where shield is coming out doing the 3mb entrance is hilarious!! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Alright, there goes my hope, is going to be CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Erick Rowan and Luke Harper at SS*. F U WWE*.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The Shield & The Wyatts Expected To Feud
As seen on Monday’s Raw in Manchester, England, the show concluded with The Shield battling The Wyatt Family in a short-lived brawl before both parties turned their attention to the babyfaces. Despite Monday’s event, don’t expect the nefarious factions to feud quite yet.

During tonight’s episode of SmackDown (which has already aired overseas), a video package airs highlighting the heated conclusion of Raw and the brawl is not shown. According to F4WOnline.com today, people within the organization feel it was a tease that will be touched again early next year. Meanwhile, Dave Meltzer stated in this week’s issue of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter that creative had suggested they duel at WrestleMania XXX.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_WWE_com_TMZ_Covering_AJ_Lee_Story_More.html




:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Steven Seagal

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> The Shield & The Wyatts Expected To Feud
> As seen on Monday’s Raw in Manchester, England, the show concluded with The Shield battling The Wyatt Family in a short-lived brawl before both parties turned their attention to the babyfaces. Despite Monday’s event, don’t expect the nefarious factions to feud quite yet.
> 
> During tonight’s episode of SmackDown (which has already aired overseas), a video package airs highlighting the heated conclusion of Raw and the brawl is not shown. According to F4WOnline.com today, people within the organization feel it was a tease that will be touched again early next year. Meanwhile, Dave Meltzer stated in this week’s issue of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter that creative had suggested they duel at WrestleMania XXX.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_WWE_com_TMZ_Covering_AJ_Lee_Story_More.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:




YES to shield vs Wyatts at mania ( Shield would have to go face i guess?) And YES to shield not breaking up anytime soon.


----------



## SonoShion

Well, wasn't it kinda obvious after the tease? Yet it's the WWE so you never know.

I still want both to team up for Survivor Series so we could plant more roots for the feud in 2014. After all it would make sense so that's why it's not going happen.

If that match indeed happens at XXX I'm almost certain The Shield is breaking up that night, or at least 1 will go.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SonoShion said:


> Well, wasn't it kinda obvious after the tease? Yet it's the WWE so you never know.
> 
> I still want both to team up for Survivor Series so we could plant more roots for the feud in 2014. After all it would make sense so that's why it's not going happen.
> 
> If that match indeed happens at XXX I'm almost certain The Shield is breaking up that night, or at least 1 will go.




it was, but i didn't think they were going to wait until wrestlemania to do it.


----------



## Bushmaster

This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SoupBro said:


> This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins


How dare he try to run over the shield , bet he got triple powerbombed after that gif ended.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

SoupBro said:


> This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins


Ninja Rollins everywhere, love it! :clap:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins




:mark: :mark:

Not gonna lie, when The Shield arrived via helicopter that one time, I wanted to see Rollins do the ninja roll off it :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose, you better come to Germany in May or Imma kick your ass. 
Just paid 120 € only for the possibility to See you, GOAT. 

My fucking god can't wait to See what happens @ Mania. :banderas


----------



## cindel25

The Shield staying together until after WM....like I said before. Told y'all so!!!!!! Now I expect payment in the form of Roman hair, Seth Ninja skills & just give me Dean. Thanks so much! 

Carry on!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose, you better come to Germany in May or Imma kick your ass.
> Just paid 120 € only for the possibility to See you, GOAT.
> 
> My fucking god can't wait to See what happens @ Mania. :banderas


You bought one of those VIP tickets? If you did you are so lucky, they where 300 euros in Belgium :angry:. No wonder nobody bought them and they had to lower the price. Bet people who did bought them got to see a low midcarter :lol. If you do get to see him, take pictures please :mark:. I hope mania is gonna be amazing, last year was a bit of a dissapointment to me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins


Dat Seth Rollins babyfacing all over the place. How can you not like the guy?


----------



## Eulonzo

Roman Reigns no-selling. :reigns


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> That boy never knows what to do with his hands :lol


Just look at his legs flaying about. This dude cannot run without looking awkward.... Always makes me :lol how his legs swing out all over the place cos he's lanky 

It's like when he used to do the RKO style move and his legs used to scissor because he was almost too long to do the move :lol



SoupBro said:


> This is why Seth Rollins is the best member of The Shield :rollins


Oh Rollins.... STAPH :lmao

His little smile at the end... Just aha!


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> You bought one of those VIP tickets? If you did you are so lucky, they where 300 euros in Belgium :angry:. No wonder nobody bought them and they had to lower the price. Bet people who did bought them got to see a low midcarter :lol. If you do get to see him, take pictures please :mark:. I hope mania is gonna be amazing, last year was a bit of a dissapointment to me.


Nah, don't think it was a VIP tick. Do you mean Meet&Greet? 
They're 444 €. :lmao 

I'm second row. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock



Spoiler:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Nah, don't think it was a VIP tick. Do you mean Meet&Greet?
> They're 444 €. :lmao
> 
> I'm second row. :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Here in Belgium we had to pay 300 euros for a so called VIP ticket, you get to sit front row( wich is the only good thing, but I would never pay 300 euros for it). You got your picture taken with a title, get a suriver series chair and get to meet anybody on the roster (probably a jobber). Man 444 euros is a lot of money, how does WWE sell these things? Anyway heard a rumor that these tickets are lowered in price due to low sales. 

Second row is really nice, have fun when will they come?


----------



## SonoShion

Save your money for Mania, Ney :no:


----------



## NeyNey

Lapinou said:


> Second row is really nice, have fun when will they come?


May 24, 2014.
Can't wait. :banderas



SonoShion said:


> Save your money for Mania, Ney :no:


I was never good in saving money. :grande






LOL Rollins :lmao


----------



## Luces

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's like when he used to do the RKO style move and his legs used to scissor because he was almost too long to do the move :lol


It's kinda funny you mention that because I was thinking about how weird he looked when he did it while I was looking for clips to edit. I like it anyway, even if his legs are all over the place.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> May 24, 2014.
> Can't wait. :banderas
> 
> 
> I was never good in saving money. :grande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Rollins :lmao


Please make pictures then  I was really pissed off when the Big Show whent all super show on the four of them, but yeah in the end I got to see the shield 3 times that evening in Brussels:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

So I have this idea, please bear with me.

Let's say a few years down the road we have Reigns as the top face (the ass kicker type) and Ambrose as the top heel 

















i think depending on how they structure the breakup which seems to point to tension between Reigns and Ambrose that we would have the potential for a great feud for the WWE belt or whatever it is they're fighting over. Rollins would be another top face, who's still friends with both of them trying to settle feud before it gets out of hand. So Reigns would be like Orton/Batista, Ambrose would be like Heel Punk and Rollins would be like John Cena before he became insufferable.

Now the reason I bring this up is because I don't like what WWE does lately in that they team guys up as if they're the greatest of friends and when the segment has run its course it's like they go back to being strangers. We don't have any wrestler friendships anymore like Edge and Christian or Triple H and HBK. People still talk about those friendships up until now because people like stuff like that. Last year we had the reluctant friendship of Kane and Daniel Bryan and now it's like they never knew each other. A backstage segment of Bryan making some snarky remark about Kane's suit would add to Kane's newest character, but it's like Hell No who?

It's like when they break up The Shield, WWE is gonna be like these guys were friends before with a history, nah let's forget about that. I'm not saying that they have to be best of pals all across the stage but don't pretend like it never happened.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I have this idea, please bear with me.
> 
> Let's say a few years down the road we have Reigns as the top face (the ass kicker type) and Ambrose as the top heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think depending on how they structure the breakup which seems to point to tension between Reigns and Ambrose that we would have the potential for a great feud for the WWE belt or whatever it is they're fighting over. Rollins would be another top face, who's still friends with both of them trying to settle feud before it gets out of hand. So Reigns would be like Orton/Batista, Ambrose would be like Heel Punk and Rollins would be like John Cena before he became insufferable.
> 
> Now the reason I bring this up is because I don't like what WWE does lately in that they team guys up as if they're the greatest of friends and when the segment has run its course it's like they go back to being strangers. We don't have any wrestler friendships anymore like Edge and Christian or Triple H and HBK. People still talk about those friendships up until now because people like stuff like that. Last year we had the reluctant friendship of Kane and Daniel Bryan and now it's like they never knew each other. A backstage segment of Bryan making some snarky remark about Kane's suit would add to Kane's newest character, but it's like Hell No who?
> 
> It's like when they break up The Shield, WWE is gonna be like these guys were friends before with a history, nah let's forget about that. I'm not saying that they have to be best of pals all across the stage but don't pretend like it never happened.


Hope it happens exactly like you said, and considering the fact these guys have trained together hung out together and wrestled together for a full year now, i think it's safe to say they've become friends. And there has to be some sort of shield reunion years from now:talk


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I have this idea, please bear with me.
> 
> Let's say a few years down the road we have Reigns as the top face (the ass kicker type) and Ambrose as the top heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think depending on how they structure the breakup which seems to point to tension between Reigns and Ambrose that we would have the potential for a great feud for the WWE belt or whatever it is they're fighting over. Rollins would be another top face, who's still friends with both of them trying to settle feud before it gets out of hand. So Reigns would be like Orton/Batista, Ambrose would be like Heel Punk and Rollins would be like John Cena before he became insufferable.
> 
> Now the reason I bring this up is because I don't like what WWE does lately in that they team guys up as if they're the greatest of friends and when the segment has run its course it's like they go back to being strangers. We don't have any wrestler friendships anymore like Edge and Christian or Triple H and HBK. People still talk about those friendships up until now because people like stuff like that. Last year we had the reluctant friendship of Kane and Daniel Bryan and now it's like they never knew each other. A backstage segment of Bryan making some snarky remark about Kane's suit would add to Kane's newest character, but it's like Hell No who?
> 
> It's like when they break up The Shield, WWE is gonna be like these guys were friends before with a history, nah let's forget about that. I'm not saying that they have to be best of pals all across the stage but don't pretend like it never happened.


I think they could have a fantastic feud. 
And I love your idea. 

Also I don't think WWE will pretend like nothing happend or make it feel like they don't care for each other anymore. (Bad or good)
There is just TOOOO fucking much material out there, it _has _to be on purpose. 
They can't have such emotional moments, like the celebration after they won their titles or just looking for each other... without doing anything with it. Nope.

And since Ambrose is GOAT in deep shit, he'll drown and suffer in his promos and make it look like the biggest betrayal ever, even if he would be the one who is responsible for a breaking point. 
And even after a few years you can feel and see that emotions in his whole body language, his eyes and hear it in his voice. 
Even if there's some stupid "_Whole roster, come out!_" scene, where everybody stands there like they had no feuds going on, Ambrose will make sure that you think he could snap every second. And I think Reigns would do a great job in responding to these things.


----------



## DareDevil

You guys think that when The Shield breaks up, Dean will unleash a promo similar to this? Being so "heart broken" because he thought that he finally found friends and those friends left him.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> I think they could have a fantastic feud.
> And I love your idea.
> 
> Also I don't think WWE will pretend like nothing happend or make it feel like they don't care for each other anymore. (Bad or good)
> There is just TOOOO fucking much material out there, it _has _to be on purpose.
> They can't have such emotional moments, like the celebration after they won their titles or just looking for each other... without doing anything with it. Nope.
> 
> And since Ambrose is GOAT in deep shit, he'll drown and suffer in his promos and make it look like the biggest betrayal ever, even if he would be the one who is responsible for a breaking point.
> And even after a few years you can feel and see that emotions in his whole body language, his eyes and hear it in his voice.
> Even if there's some stupid "_Whole roster, come out!_" scene, where everybody stands there like they had no feuds going on, Ambrose will make sure that you think he could snap every second. And I think Reigns would do a great job in responding to these things.


This would be great but one can only hope the wwe doesn't let this slide,


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I think they could have a fantastic feud.
> And I love your idea.
> 
> Also I don't think WWE will pretend like nothing happend or make it feel like they don't care for each other anymore. (Bad or good)
> There is just TOOOO fucking much material out there, it _has _to be on purpose.
> They can't have such emotional moments, like the celebration after they won their titles or just looking for each other... without doing anything with it. Nope.
> 
> And since Ambrose is GOAT in deep shit, he'll drown and suffer in his promos and make it look like the biggest betrayal ever, even if he would be the one who is responsible for a breaking point.
> And even after a few years you can feel and see that emotions in his whole body language, his eyes and hear it in his voice.
> Even if there's some stupid "_Whole roster, come out!_" scene, where everybody stands there like they had no feuds going on, Ambrose will make sure that you think he could snap every second. And I think Reigns would do a great job in responding to these things.



Yes!!! Ambrose would cut the most brilliant promos.:mark: But alas my faith is so shattered by WWE Creative not remembering what happened on their own show 2 weeks ago furthermore a feud that could happen a few years from now. Hopefully they get their act together by them.


----------



## BeastBoy

Most. Overrated Stable. EVER!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> So I have this idea, please bear with me.
> 
> Let's say a few years down the road we have Reigns as the top face (the ass kicker type) and Ambrose as the top heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think depending on how they structure the breakup which seems to point to tension between Reigns and Ambrose that we would have the potential for a great feud for the WWE belt or whatever it is they're fighting over. Rollins would be another top face, who's still friends with both of them trying to settle feud before it gets out of hand. So Reigns would be like Orton/Batista, Ambrose would be like Heel Punk and Rollins would be like John Cena before he became insufferable.
> 
> Now the reason I bring this up is because I don't like what WWE does lately in that they team guys up as if they're the greatest of friends and when the segment has run its course it's like they go back to being strangers. We don't have any wrestler friendships anymore like Edge and Christian or Triple H and HBK. People still talk about those friendships up until now because people like stuff like that. Last year we had the reluctant friendship of Kane and Daniel Bryan and now it's like they never knew each other. A backstage segment of Bryan making some snarky remark about Kane's suit would add to Kane's newest character, but it's like Hell No who?
> 
> It's like when they break up The Shield, WWE is gonna be like these guys were friends before with a history, nah let's forget about that. I'm not saying that they have to be best of pals all across the stage but don't pretend like it never happened.



I really like your idea and I hope something like this happens. The shield have been the best stable I've seen in the pg era, mainly because they know how they can work together and they limit each other's short commings. But knowing WWE and their logic, they are gonna push Reigns to the moon and shove him down our troats every week until we get sick of him. Ambrose and Rollins might end up as mid carters (or maybe even worse), and they will probably act like the shield never existed.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BeastBoy said:


> Most. Overrated Stable. EVER!


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


>


Lol, you have no idea how much I had to tell myself, "don't feed the troll, don't feed the troll, don't feed the troll."


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

VickyAngel said:


> Lol, you have no idea how much I had to tell myself, "don't feed the troll, don't feed the troll, don't feed the troll."


Yeah normally I just ignore them, but I just couldn't now :angel


----------



## CohesiveUnit

VickyAngel said:


> You guys think that when The Shield breaks up, Dean will unleash a promo similar to this? Being so "heart broken" because he thought that he finally found friends and those friends left him.


Wouldn't that be awesome, man. You can only hope that WWE will actually give Ambrose a chance to do promos like that. Especially if he has something like this to work with.

I also wonder what his attire would be when he disbands.. The leather jacket?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> I really like your idea and I hope something like this happens. The shield have been the best stable I've seen in the pg era, mainly because they know how they can work together and they limit each other's short commings. B*ut knowing WWE and their logic, they are gonna push Reigns to the moon and shove him down our troats every week until we get sick of him*. Ambrose and Rollins might end up as mid carters (or maybe even worse), and they will probably act like the shield never existed.


Yup, that's one of my fears. Only WWE can make me sick of a guy that I initally liked. 

That poster is everything. Back then they knew how to create stars nowadays Cena is the sun, Orton is the Earth and everyone else is just asteroids that occassionally cross the path of Cena or Orton.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup, that's one of my fears. Only WWE can make me sick of a guy that I initally liked.
> 
> That poster is everything. Back then they knew how to create stars nowadays Cena is the sun, Orton is the Earth and everyone else is just asteroids that occassionally cross the path of Cena or Orton.


Wow, that's deep. :side: But yeah I get you.


----------



## Telos

I'm going to be sad when this group splits. They're my favorite stable in over two decades of watching wrestling. It'll be interesting to see them on their own, but I'll miss their comradery. Probably won't happen before WM30 though, so there's still time to enjoy The Shield. And I am glad this didn't get ruined by adding more members to the group.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


>





SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup, that's one of my fears. Only WWE can make me sick of a guy that I initally liked.
> 
> That poster is everything. Back then they knew how to create stars nowadays Cena is the sun, Orton is the Earth and everyone else is just asteroids that occassionally cross the path of Cena or Orton.


True, I do like Roman Reigns in fact I like him more than I have ever liked Randy or Cena, and I really don't want that to go away, I honestly want all the three members of The Shield to succeed, Obviously I have my favorite but that doesn't mean that I don't care about the other two because I do, and my biggest concern, is them getting the kind of hate that supercena gets. That would just kill me.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome, man. You can only hope that WWE will actually give Ambrose a chance to do promos like that. Especially if he has something like this to work with.
> 
> I also wonder what his attire would be when he disbands.. The leather jacket?


I know right! I just want him to deliver one of his legendary promos, and them to get as emotional as PG rating can allow it, blurring the line between Kayfabe and real. Oh and bringing the leather jacket back, :yum: yes please.


----------



## Deptford

VickyAngel said:


> True, I do like Roman Reigns in fact I like him more than I have ever liked Randy or Cena, and I really don't want that to go away, I honestly want all the three members of The Shield to succeed, Obviously I have my favorite but that doesn't mean that I don't care about the other two because I do, and my biggest concern, is them getting the kind of hate that supercena gets. That would just kill me.


I don't think they'll ever get that kind of hate. I think people thinkl that Cena gets the hate because he is shoved down our throats but that's just a small part of it. I think it's mainly because he is just so damn cheesy/ doesn't work many good wrestling matches/ seldom delivers good promos/ has no edge to him.

Now does any of that sound like The Shield boys to you?


----------



## Eulonzo

I love Roman Reigns and I can't wait for his big push, but I hope they don't leave Ambrose/Rollins behind.

All three of them deserve to succeed. Of course one of them will probably be more successful than the others, but still.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I don't think they'll ever get that kind of hate. I think people thinkl that Cena gets the hate because he is shoved down our throats but that's just a small part of it. I think it's mainly because he is just so damn cheesy/ doesn't work many good wrestling matches/ seldom delivers good promos/ has no edge to him.
> 
> Now does any of that sound like The Shield boys to you?


No, of course not, what I'm saying is, I do want them to get a push, all of them which includes roman reigns, I just don't want him to get shoved down everyone's throats. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## deepelemblues

love to see a reigns / ambrose main event feud next year over who is better and then bring rollins in as the "forgotten member" who's still fighting against injustice namely reigns and ambrose thinking they can leave him in the dust like a nobody

but theyve handled the shield so well so far i think ill love whatever they end up doing with them


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I cant help but laugh that on wweshop you can get shield xmas ornaments LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> I cant help but laugh that on wweshop you can get shield xmas ornaments LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For real? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

BaBy FireFly said:


> I cant help but laugh that on wweshop you can get shield xmas ornaments LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, it's justice for Christmas!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For real LOL!
There is even AJ LEE baby girl clothes too LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> lol, it's justice for Christmas!


LOL! *snickers*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

OMG, these are so freaking adorable.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> OMG, these are so freaking adorable.


Lol at the ponies but I kind of like the sleds lol


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol at the ponies but I kind of like the sleds lol


I like both, the ponies and the sleds, I know what I'm going to get for Christmas.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I like both, the ponies and the sleds, I know what I'm going to get for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think the ponies are cute, I just wasn't expecting ponies for ornaments lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

*delete* it double posted the same post.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I don't think they'll ever get that kind of hate. I think people thinkl that Cena gets the hate because he is shoved down our throats but that's just a small part of it. I think it's mainly because he is just so damn cheesy/ doesn't work many good wrestling matches/ seldom delivers good promos/ has no edge to him.
> 
> Now does any of that sound like The Shield boys to you?


You never know with WWE they can just do anyhing to fuck up their talent. I know this is off topic but remember what happend to Sheamus? A big Irish brute and was (one of my favorite wrestlers at that time) in my opinion a perfect heel that good a lot of pops from the crowd. Then they make him this big red haired goof ball face that was WWE champion like a year after his debut fpalm, then they smash him in our faces every raw and smackdown, and from what I heared around me everybody started hating him more and more every week. Now everytime he had a segment I just skipped it, and I ended up really happy when I heared that he would be out for months. Really hope that will never happen to the shield, when it does happen I really quit watching WWE.


----------



## Murph

All three are fantastic, and I predict will go on to be three big singles stars.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

VickyAngel said:


> OMG, these are so freaking adorable.


WWE merch really get sillier every year, but those ponies are so adorable :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> OMG, these are so freaking adorable.


Oh jeezus, now I have to order some of these. I like the rocking horse. The sled one looks like a year round ornament. *adds to christmas list*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins pony doesn't have a two tone mane. Injustice. 4/10 :


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins pony doesn't have a two tone mane. Injustice. 4/10 :


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

GUISE!!! Tommorrow is the one year anniversary of The Shield's debut. Geez, can you believe it? Just the other day they were guys in turtlenecks, then they took out all of the big names on the roster including the Undertaker, won titles, lost one and now seeing how far they have come in such a short space of time. Damn it, they're the one thing that Creative got right for the entire year.

I remember when they first debut at SS and put Ryback through the table. I was like I don't know who these guys are but they just put Ryback through a table … I LIKE THEM!


----------



## Luces

Quoth the Raven said:


> Rollins pony doesn't have a two tone mane. Injustice. 4/10 :


Well that would've been adorable! I'd think about getting them if they had been little chibified caricatures of them in santa hats and scarves. That would warm my heart with holiday spirit.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Happy Sunday! :lol











Edit: Shield-ivesary (not even a word lol) tomorrow! Damn I really miss the turtlenecks... Crazy to think how quick it has gone. They have achieved so much already. Really can't help but appreciate the product so much more now because I really, honestly, truly believe that they actually have made everyone step up to them regarding the caliber of matches and the quality of them. This along with their constant adapting of their characters, be it with attire or mannerisms or whatever else. It really all has be incredible to watch. :clap:clap:clap:clap

/end sappiness.










Never forget the night that was Extreme Rules 2013... The GOAT night for DEM FEELS :lol 





































Or the creation of the new "what" in the 'Nope'










BIONIC ELBOW, BIONIC ELBOW










Ambrose vs Taker. That is all.










And most of all don't ever forget the revival of THE EARRING


----------



## BaBy FireFly

This gif cracks me up!









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd

BaBy FireFly said:


> This gif cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OMFG :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> GUISE!!! Tommorrow is the one year anniversary of The Shield's debut. Geez, can you believe it? Just the other day they were guys in turtlenecks, then they took out all of the big names on the roster including the Undertaker, won titles, lost one and now seeing how far they have come in such a short space of time. Damn it, they're the one thing that Creative got right for the entire year.
> 
> I remember when they first debut at SS and put Ryback through the table. I was like I don't know who these guys are but they just put Ryback through a table … I LIKE THEM!





tylermoxreigns said:


> Happy Sunday! :lol
> 
> Edit: Shield-ivesary (not even a word lol) tomorrow! Damn I really miss the turtlenecks... Crazy to think how quick it has gone. They have achieved so much already. Really can't help but appreciate the product so much more now because I really, honestly, truly believe that they actually have made everyone step up to them regarding the caliber of matches and the quality of them. This along with their constant adapting of their characters, be it with attire or mannerisms or whatever else. It really all has be incredible to watch. :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> /end sappiness.
> 
> Never forget the night that was Extreme Rules 2013... The GOAT night for DEM FEELS :lol
> 
> Or the creation of the new "what" in the 'Nope'
> 
> BIONIC ELBOW, BIONIC ELBOW
> 
> Ambrose vs Taker. That is all.
> 
> And most of all don't ever forget the revival of THE EARRING





Spoiler: small page stretch


















seriously can't believe its been a year, but what a year has it been :mark: The GOAT rookie year *EVER*. 

this is for the Shield and for the people in this thread


----------



## Saylor

I believe The Shield are very valuable to the WWE roster. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are very talented, young and most definitely the future of the company. I can't imagine what route they would have taken if these guys weren't available or wasn't in the WWE - I think it would've been interesting.

I didn't like the fact that they made them Triple H's and Randy Orton's puppets since it was against their whole purpose and gimmick in that respect, but it's been great for them as they've been receiving significant spotlight in the main event scene. The Shield and The Wyatt's squaring off was some sort of a mark-out moment for me and I will most definitely remember this moment for a long time.

Do I still believe in The Shield? I most definitely do and will be saddened to see the trio split up one day, but their singles run will be just as good or better.


----------



## Luces

Haha, I think it's hilarious that him putting his earring back in is on this thread's "Shield accomplishments" timeline.  You guys are crazy. :dance They have definitely had a very solid year for three young guys. Here's to the next year and beyond.


----------



## Jimshine

Past most-potentialers, current GOATs, future HOFs


----------



## DareDevil

I can't believe tomorrow is The Shield's anniversary, they have accomplished so much in so little when you think about it, and the way that they debuted, at the main event of SS, Won a their debut match which happened to be at a PPV, won their other PPV matches against top guys, won at WRESTLEMANIA, won a three on three tag team match against THE UNDERTAKER, Kane and Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose wrestle The Undertaker and it was a match the undertaker had at a Raw live event since 3 years, all three won titles at Extreme Rules and went on to defend them successfully at payback, MITB, and although Dean didn't defend his title he was a highlight of that leader match, Dean wrestle RVD and Seth&Roman defended their titles successfully, then they had their first loss which was obvious it needed to happen, now they haven't been exactly on a winning streak and they still manage to put top notch matches, right now they are currently involved in the hottest wwe storyline, tomorrow is a really special day for us fans as I'm sure is for them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Happy Shield-aversary! It doesn't even feel like a year. It's just gone by so quickly! Or, maybe just the threads.


----------



## SubZero3:16

One thing I can say for all three of them is that they have consistently put on the best matches for the entire year. TLC 2012 was only the beginning, they work well with just about anyone on the roster and the matches are always exciting. The last three PPVs would've been absolutely horrendous if it hadn't been for The Shield matches. These guys certainly have put in a lot of work to show that they have what it takes to lead the company in the future. I hope the powers that be take note of this and remember it when the time comes.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> Happy Shield-aversary! It doesn't even feel like a year. It's just gone by so quickly! Or, maybe just the threads.


I know, it doesn't feel like a year at all. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

Asenath said:


> Happy Shield-aversary! It doesn't even feel like a year. It's just gone by so quickly! Or, maybe just the threads.


It's probably just the threads. It does feel like a year, for me, but that's probably because I've re-watched so much of their footage in that time. I can't even remember how many times I've watched that TLC match and their Mania match. I remember being kinda bummed that they were on first, but later I was glad because what a lovely way to start off the show.


----------



## DareDevil

Well it's not Dean, but I thought some of you Roman lovers might appreciate this, and should I add he does look quite lovely here.


----------



## napalmdestruction

The first year of the future of the WWE! I remember being so happy to see Ambrose finally debut but not knowing how to feel about Rollins coming in a stable and as a heel no less. Thankfully it has worked out beautifully for all three of them and in my opinion they've consistently been the most entertaining part of the show for this past year.

Now let's hope this next year is at least as good as 2013 was.


----------



## ellthom

Asenath said:


> Happy Shield-aversary! It doesn't even feel like a year. It's just gone by so quickly! Or, maybe just the threads.


A Year since this... Doesnt feel like it was that long ago


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> Well it's not Dean, but I thought some of you Roman lovers might appreciate this, and should I add he does look quite lovely here.


Quite appreciated :rep

Look at my, uh I mean Seth's baby with shorter hair. Even if he does cut it back to shoulder length the man would still look damn fine.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Quite appreciated :rep
> 
> Look at my, uh I mean Seth's baby with shorter hair. Even if he does cut it back to shoulder length the man would still look damn fine.


I don't often notice is, but he is awfully pretty, especially when he smiles. It's so damn bright, I gotta wear shades.:cool2


----------



## TeriAdele




----------



## DareDevil

TeriAdele said:


>


I want to see it, not hear it WWE!! LET HIM LOOSE! I know that's probably going to happen when The Shield splits tho. Planting seeds I see. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

TeriAdele said:


>


*insert obvious comment about wanting to start a "rivalry" with him*


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> *insert obvious comment about wanting to start a "rivalry" with him*


Amd they're both from Cincinnati! Omg.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I remember Ambrose debuting, man, it was fucking awesome. I was streaming Survivor series on my laptop, the quality was absolute shit and then I see these three black clad dudes rushing the ring. I was like "dafuqs that?"...then I remembered a post in the Dean Ambrose pre debut discussion thread saying that Seth and Ambrose were spotted in the airport that afternoon with pics to prove it...my heart immediately started racing and I was just waiting to hear Cole say those magic words "oh my god...its...its Dean Ambrose" at that point I was marking out like a 5 year old and crying (yeah, i know ¬_¬). I couldn't sleep for the remainder of the night and the next day in uni watched the scene unfold again and again and again.

to top it off, he debuted on me and my girlfriends anniversary so it was the greatest anniversary present ever. I was screaming my lungs out at 4am waking everyone in the house up...

...god that day...:banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Throwback Seth Rollins pic


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TeriAdele said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Throwback Seth Rollins pic


D'aww, look at him! I just wanna give him a hug. I think he looks a lot younger with his hair pulled up into his hat. It's a very boyish look and I dig it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Throwback Seth Rollins pic




Ok, this Seth could get it in one time. but, I'm gonna need him to not say a word before during or after, or at least let Dean do his voice overs, cause if I hear Seth's voice going commmeeeee onnnnnnnn, I'm gonna be drier than the sahara and it would be game over.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean looked so pumped. All 3 must have had their adrenaline going into overdrive that night before the match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean looked so pumped. All 3 must have had their adrenaline going into overdrive that night before the match.


It was at this very moment as Ryback crashed through the table that I knew that they were the one. :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl

Not sure if already posted, but 




The giggler/girl making the vid (if I read the comments right) was wearing one of those "explicit" shirts, and had a "I'm a Dean Ambrose Girl" sign on her... Pretty sure that just made her day...


----------



## Luces

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure if already posted, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giggler/girl making the vid (if I read the comments right) was wearing one of those "explicit" shirts, and had a "I'm a Dean Ambrose Girl" sign on her... Pretty sure that just made her day...


Well damn, I'd giggle, too, as much as I'd want to be cool and collected. If I giggled like a schoolgirl for 5 minutes from a Cabana hug, I'd probably be a fangirl puddle from an Ambrose eyeraise. ^^()


----------



## Amber B

Luces said:


> *insert obvious comment about wanting to start a "rivalry" with him*





VickyAngel said:


> Amd they're both from Cincinnati! Omg.


Maybe it's the Benadryl I'm taking....but not sure if you're being serious....

:argh:


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm gonna be at Survior Series :mark: goint to experience a Shield and Wyatt entrance i hope.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bearodactyl said:


> Not sure if already posted, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The giggler/girl making the vid (if I read the comments right) was wearing one of those "explicit" shirts, and had a "I'm a Dean Ambrose Girl" sign on her... Pretty sure that just made her day...


Lol love the wink

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57

*Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/big-title-feud-discussed-dean-ambrose/



> *Big Title Feud Discussed for Dean Ambrose*
> 
> WWE officials recently discussed a new feud for United States Champion Dean Ambrose that would be sure to make internet fans happy but not another Superstar who is returning soon.
> 
> Creative recently talked about a potential Ambrose vs. Tyson Kidd feud for the title. This is good news for Kidd but not the returning Evan Bourne. Right now there are no creative plans for Bourne’s return yet but the last thing discussed for him was a tag team with Kidd, a plan has fallen by the wayside in recent months.


----------



## DareDevil

Amber B said:


> Maybe it's the Benadryl I'm taking....but not sure if you're being serious....
> 
> :argh:


Uhm, who me? I'm serious Dean Ambrose and Brian Pillman are both from Cincinnati.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

I'm personally not a fan of Tyson Kidd lol


----------



## x78

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Yeah, great idea. Put the most charismatic guy on the roster up against one of the least. Fuck no. Just keep Kidd off TV.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Would make for better matches than most, if not all of Ambrose' singles 'feuds'.


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Absolutely hate Tyson Kidd. Dean deserves a much better feud at this point. He better not drop the belt to him.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Kidd just returned and has already jobbed to _Justin Gabriel _on Main Event. Plus he's unover as one can get, right now. Unless Creative actually takes him seriously, and gives him something to work with, he'll fall into obscurity. 

Don't like him or hate him, I haven't seen enough of him to form an opinion. It'll probably remain that way.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

They should resurrect the Ambrose vs. Ziggler feud. 

I'll roll my eyes if Kidd gets a major ME push.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Big title feud? :lmao

You've gotta be fucking kidding me.

And fuck Bourne. That bum doesn't deserve another title run after what happened with Air Boom.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

All for this feud because i havent been impressed with Dean in the ring. Rollins and Reigns had great matches with DB and his werent all that great, matches with Kidd should be awesome.

I miss Bourne


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

*sigh*

Dropping the ball again by dropping the potentially exciting Langston/Ambrose feud for the title. Those two had decent in-ring chemistry as well and put on a decent match at HIAC.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Ambrose should not be wasting time with these jobbers.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

If they let Dean hold the fricken mic for once and substantially destroying Kidd then I'll be all over it. I like Kidd but this is not going anywhere.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Just for the potential match quality, I'm all for it but Kidd shouldn't win the belt.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Ambrose should not be wasting time with these jobbers.


They'll probably split the Shield up soon, anyway.

Though, I'd prefer if they stayed together for another month and a half, or so.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Kidd finally getting a push + Ambrose finally defending the title in a feud =










Never thought I'd say this, but thank God for Total Divas, since it's pretty much *the* reason why Tyson and the Usos are getting renewed focus after years of hard work that had little to no payoff.


----------



## Aficionado

I wholeheartedly approve of this. Kidd deserves to showcase himself as a star and Ambrose is a fully capable heel to put him over. If nothing else, this can be seen as a test for Dean before he advances up the card. Him and Sandow are two fantastic top heel characters going forward. (I feel Cesaro will find great success as a face.)


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

How about they build Kidd first so we can actually give a shit about this feud happening?


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*



Ham and Egger said:


> How about they build Kidd first so we can actually give a shit about this feud happening?



Yea like that will happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Amazed Evan is still employed. I guess Steph feels they can milk some good money out of him. Hope he can still be exciting in the ring. He was a good seller/or good at taking bumps as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*



TakerFreak said:


> Yea like that will happen.


This. Plus, there's no guarantee that Kidd being properly being built up will end well. *cough*:ryback*cough*


----------



## Amber B

VickyAngel said:


> Uhm, who me? I'm serious Dean Ambrose and Brian Pillman are both from Cincinnati.





Luces said:


> *insert obvious comment about wanting to start a "rivalry" with him*





VickyAngel said:


> Amd they're both from Cincinnati! Omg.



He's dead.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Only if they let Ambrose get psychotic and loose plus him going after Nattie.. I can see it..


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Really excited for this and can't wait for everyone to be surprised by how charismatic Tyson Kidd is in the ring. He may not get that big pop when he enters, but as a match goes on, fans cling on to him. Just associating himself against The Shield is enough for Tyson to get over. Plus if the US Title becomes something that wrestlers actively fight for, surely it will only help.


----------



## cindel25

Brian Pillman coming back from dead in order to start a feud with Ambrose...

Is there no end to his greatness?! Praise gawd!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Big feud :ti
A feud with trollface with juicy curls who can't speak :ti


----------



## Amber B

cindel25 said:


> Brian Pillman coming back from dead in order to start a feud with Ambrose...
> 
> Is there no end to his greatness?! Praise gawd!


I hate you :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*

Oh wow, if it wasn't for the politics, it would've been Langston/Ambrose fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

Amber B said:


> He's dead.


I know BP is dead, I'm sorry I'm so confussed right now, oh and about that Rumor of Dean Ambrose vs Tysson Kidd, 
Nope!


----------



## Paul Rudd

Tyson Kidd the superstar is a charisma vacuum.

Tyson Kidd the man is annoying and pathetic.

So no thank you.


----------



## DareDevil

Clem said:


> Tyson Kidd the superstar is a charisma vacuum.
> 
> Tyson Kidd the man is annoying and pathetic.
> 
> So no thank you.


THANK YOU! I don't want to see it either. But if it happens.


----------



## Death Rider

:mark: hope this is true. Matches would be awesome though Ambrose would have to carry the mic work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killmonger

Match quality would depend on Kidd's performance, tbh.

Dean's been kinda meh in ring wise when it comes to singles matches.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Never forget the night that was Extreme Rules 2013... The GOAT night for DEM FEELS :lol


This....THIS. :mark: Look at how happy they are for each other!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Clem said:


> Tyson Kidd the superstar is a charisma vacuum.
> 
> *Tyson Kidd the man is annoying and pathetic.*
> 
> So no thank you.


What do you base this on? His appearances on Total Divas?

Have to wait and see if this actually ends up happening or if this is just another pointless rumor.


----------



## Rick_James

The only "feud" I can see from this is a 5 minute match on Smackdown in which Ambrose cleanly beats Tyson Kidd. Lol, seriously, if Vince or HHH are honestly thinking of making this feud, they must be on drugs.


----------



## Paul Rudd

MoxleyMoxx said:


> What do you base this on? His appearances on Total Divas?
> 
> Have to wait and see if this actually ends up happening or if this is just another pointless rumor.


Admittedly yes, but also Colt Cabanas podcast. IDK he just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Clem said:


> Admittedly yes, but also Colt Cabanas podcast. IDK he just rubs me the wrong way.


Fair enough. He's been on AOW? Well, guess I'll have to give it a listen and judge for myself. 

also Ambrose needs to go to AOW soon :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> He's dead.


Who's dead?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Brian Pillman coming back from dead in order to start a feud with Ambrose...
> 
> Is there no end to his greatness?!  Praise gawd!


I wish pillman was still around....I can picture dean pulling a gun on someone hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Clem said:


> Admittedly yes, but also Colt Cabanas podcast. IDK he just rubs me the wrong way.


the guy in your avatar rub people the wrong way too sometimes. I probably have to listen to the podcast because ive never seen anyone say anything bad about Kidd.

Hope the feud is true though, Kidd might be a "charisma vacuum" but the matches will surely be good. I'm not impressed with Dean at all in the ring so if this leads to him having some good to great matches than i'm all for it.


----------



## Paul Rudd

SoupBro said:


> the guy in your avatar rub people the wrong way too sometimes. I probably have to listen to the podcast because ive never seen anyone say anything bad about Kidd.


It just comes down to personal preference, I like some people others don't and vice versa.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I actually like tyson kidd but when it said big title feud I was expecting wwe big title lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SoupBro said:


> the guy in your avatar rub people the wrong way too sometimes. I probably have to listen to the podcast because ive never seen anyone say anything bad about Kidd.
> 
> Hope the feud is true though, Kidd might be a "charisma vacuum" but the matches will surely be good. I'm not impressed with Dean at all in the ring so if this leads to him having some good to great matches than i'm all for it.


Dean can actually do a lot in the ring that is never seen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

Amber B said:


> Maybe it's the Benadryl I'm taking....but not sure if you're being serious....
> 
> :argh:


I was trying to be sarcastic for humor purposes, but I guess I failed epically. Any time something, photo or article, is posted of him, it leads at least one person saying some innuendo of some sort, which is shy I went with the "insert" gimmick. ^^() I'll try to stay away from vague humor.


----------



## Luces

Amber B said:


> He's dead.


Okay, that makes more sense why you were confused. >.< I had tried to reference the last line about "who would want to start a rivalry with a madman" and try to poke fun at fangirls. I wasn't trying to imply that they should feud in a hair v. soul zombie match or something.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> Okay, that makes more sense why you were confused. >.< I had tried to reference the last line about "who would want to start a rivalry with a madman" and try to poke fun at fangirls. I wasn't trying to imply that they should feud in a hair v. soul zombie match or something.


Hair vs soul zombie LOL *dead*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

Rick_James said:


> The only "feud" I can see from this is a 5 minute match on Smackdown in which Ambrose cleanly beats Tyson Kidd.


Which is unfortunate, because I think they'd have great series of matches. I'd rather that than a 5 minute match where they're limited to death.

Tyson Kidd's good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tyson Kidd? Ewww.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kidd is pretty "eww" in the looks department, but he is capable of putting on great matches.


----------



## Eulonzo

Calahart said:


> Kidd is pretty "eww" in the looks department,


Does it matter, though? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Does it matter, though? :lol


Ehh his skill rivals his presence. In a way I guess not. C'mon, though, some of us women need eye candy. Hence this thread sorta.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Kidd is pretty "eww" in the looks department, but he is capable of putting on great matches.


Yeah his face is pretty busted but Natty loves it so that's all that matters.



Eulonzo said:


> Does it matter, though? :lol


Yes. I like looking at pretty things. You can't be looks deficient and have no charisma or personality on top of it i.e. Curtis Axel. But at least Kidd has more exciting and likable and he can wrestle.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah his face is pretty busted but Natty loves it so that's all that matters.


Oh yeah definitely. To each their own etc.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Happy Shieldversary!!! :cheer :dance










Promos in basements









Dominating the entire roster over and over again









Making history at Extreme Rules









Putting on some of the best matches for the year









It all comes down to this


----------



## CALΔMITY

I remember doodling a group pic of the Shield on a piece of receipt paper at work about a month ago. I can't find it, though. That would have been my shield-a-versary present. 

Now I have nothing to offer.

Except...



Spoiler: Happy Shield-a-versary!






Spoiler: I'm lookin' at you, Reigns.



:tyrion


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Now I have nothing to offer.
> 
> Except...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Happy Shield-a-versary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm lookin' at you, Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> :tyrion


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Rumor: WWE Creative Discussing Potential Tyson Kidd vs Dean Ambrose Feud*



rakija said:


> They should resurrect the Ambrose vs. Ziggler feud.
> 
> I'll roll my eyes if Kidd gets a major ME push.


this is something i would like to see:cheer


----------



## DareDevil

I cannot wait for RAW, I hope The Shield do something for their 1 year anniverssary....


----------



## Eulonzo

Calahart said:


> Hence this thread sorta.


I can tell. :lol


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

Wow one year of The Shield. I have to say, around mid to late 2012 last year, I stopped watching WWE every week. I'd still check the updates, and see who Punk is fighting for his title, but then I'd see that there's no one really challenging for it, just the same old (Cena, Show). But then, I heard of this nasty trio that debuted attacking Cena and Ryback.

Needless to say, I started watching it again every week around late last year/early this year. I am willing to say that if it weren't for The Shield, I would've stopped watching again this year shortly after WrestleMania season, cuz of the lack of action. So, thank you Shield! Congratz on your 1 year! Hopefully many more great matches will come.


----------



## DareDevil

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Wow one year of The Shield. I have to say, around mid to late 2012 last year, I stopped watching WWE every week. I'd still check the updates, and see who Punk is fighting for his title, but then I'd see that there's no one really challenging for it, just the same old (Cena, Show). But then, I heard of this nasty trio that debuted attacking Cena and Ryback.
> 
> Needless to say, I started watching it again every week around late last year/early this year. I am willing to say that if it weren't for The Shield, I would've stopped watching again this year shortly after WrestleMania season, cuz of the lack of action. So, thank you Shield! Congratz on your 1 year! Hopefully many more great matches will come.


Same here, I didn't stop watching but I was an inch close to, I guess if it wasn't for The Shield I would've been like. " Fuck this shit." So I have to thank them.


----------



## Luces

SubZero3:16 said:


> Promos in basements


This is still one of my favorite of their promos. Ambrose snapping at the beginning as he said "attention!" was a great touch. Don't worry boys, you always have my attention.


----------



## Eulonzo

Now that it's been a year, I think it's time to have a discussion about this.

What are The Shield's top 5 matches since their debut (as a team, of course)? I'll name mine later. You don't have to put them in any particular order, just list 5.


----------



## PUNKY

:mark::mark::mark: hope they do something memorable tonight...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> Now that it's been a year, I think it's time to have a discussion about this.
> 
> What are The Shield's top 5 matches since their debut (as a team, of course)? I'll name mine later. You don't have to put them in any particular order, just list 5.


Only 5?

TLC 2012

The Shield vs John Cena, Ryback and Sheamus

The Shield vs The Undertaker and Team Hell No (London)

The Shield vs Kofi Kingston and Team Hell No (can't remember if it was before or after they won the belts, I think it was before)

The Shield vs Rhodes Brothers (Tag team title match on Raw)


----------



## Eulonzo

Yes, only five. :armscrossed:

Nice choices!


----------



## Luces

Ahh geez, I can't quite remember each of their matches as a three man unit since there were so many, but for the ones I can remember really liking...

TLC 2012
Elimination Chamber 2013
Mania 2013 (mainly cause I was there to soak in the awesome)
That match with Taker after Mania
The match when they first lost as a group...which was a bummer, but I thought it was done really well and Bryan was so damn over.

I don't think they did too many more 3-man matches since then, or I can't really remember them as well since by around then they had their belts.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I don't know if it's a coincidence or I subconsciously knew it was their anniversary today, but last night all three were in my dream. Me, along with two other girls, were kidnapped by them. :lmao

Anyway, I don't know about their top 5 matches (I need to think about it), but I still LOVE their TLC 2012 match.


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> Now that it's been a year, I think it's time to have a discussion about this.
> 
> What are The Shield's top 5 matches since their debut (as a team, of course)? I'll name mine later. You don't have to put them in any particular order, just list 5.


Well for me is like this;
(From 'least' to best.)

5-Elimination Chamber. (The Shield vs Cena, Sheamus, Ryback)
4-RAW. (The Shield vs Chris Jericho, Sheamus, Ryback.)
3-Wrestlemania. 29. (The Shield vs Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show.)
2-RAW. (The Shield vs The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan.)
1-TLC. (Debut Match.)


----------



## Luces

What A Maneuver said:


> I don't know if it's a coincidence or I subconsciously knew it was their anniversary today, but last night all three were in my dream. Me, along with two other girls, were kidnapped by them. :lmao
> 
> Anyway, I don't know about their top 5 matches (I need to think about it), but I still LOVE their TLC 2012 match.


Your current avatar is one of my favorite images of them. It's just such a perfect shot. The composition is beautiful and it captures that awesome moment of them finally arriving for real. I like it so much, I'd get it blown up and framed on my wall.  I already have the Rob Schamberger Shield print, so I think that they would pair quite nicely with each other.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I can not believe it has been a year already. Hope they will do something great, like going rogue on Orton :mark:. I really hate the idea that they are gonna push Kidd by letting him feud with Ambrose fpalm. I don't have anything against the guy, but I'd rather see Ambrose feud with Ziggler again then with somebody who has been jobbing with Justing Gabriel on NXT for months. I just don't like him in the ring either, they have so many other great talents, why does it have do be Kidd :cussin:


----------



## ctjay00187

Front page of wwe.com.


----------



## TeriAdele

Eulonzo said:


> Now that it's been a year, I think it's time to have a discussion about this.
> 
> What are The Shield's top 5 matches since their debut (as a team, of course)? I'll name mine later. You don't have to put them in any particular order, just list 5.


TLC 2012
Mania 2013
Elimination Chamber 2013
The Shield vs Team Hell No and Taker
Their 11 on 3 handicap match. (I just love that one for some reason. Loved Reigns' spears, Dean's and Seth's faces once Roman was eliminated; classic)


----------



## ctjay00187

For me, their top 5, in no particular order:
TLC 2012
Elimination Chamber
The Shield vs. Jericho, Sheamus, and Ryback
The Shield vs. Undertaker and Hell No
The Shield vs. Kofi Kingston and Hell No


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/inside/shield-de...2-ambrose-reigns-rollins-one-year-anniversary



> *A year of The Shield: 365 days on the trail of The Hounds of Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew the names of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns one year ago. Now, just uttering “Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta” — the NATO phonetic alphabet spelling of The Shield — can make any Superstar cower in fear.While fighting to promote their depraved version of justice, The Shield achieved what few, if any, competitors experience in their careers — let alone their rookie campaigns in WWE. Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns seized the US and WWE Tag Team Titles. They decimated legends of the squared circle, including many active and former WWE Champions. And they show no signs of stopping.One year after their controversial debut at Survivor Series 2012, The Shield’s results proved far more effective than anyone in the WWE Universe ever imagined. From influencing the historical course of the WWE Championship to the epic dismantling of a phenomenal Superstar, take a look at 10 moments from a debut year in WWE that successfully transformed three NXT upstarts into The Hounds of Justice.
> 
> *Nov. 18, 2012: The hunt begins for The Hounds of Justice*
> Ryback’s impressive rookie campaign put the rampaging brute mere moments away from winning his first WWE Title in a Triple Threat Match at Survivor Series. With champion CM Punk knocked out on the ring apron, Ryback only needed to pin a Shell Shocked John Cena to clinch the extraordinary achievement just seven months after his WWE debut. Ryback’s impressive rookie campaign put the rampaging brute mere moments away from winning his first WWE Title in a Triple Threat Match at Survivor Series. With champion CM Punk knocked out on the ring apron, Ryback only needed to pin a Shell Shocked John Cena to clinch the extraordinary achievement just seven months after his WWE debut.Revisit The Shield's shocking debut | Survivor Series 2012 photosUnfortunately, three invaders quickly outnumbered the young challenger. The trio — recognized by Michael Cole as NXT competitors Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins — ended Ryback’s championship aspirations by putting him through the announce table with a bone-jarring three-man powerbomb. Their actions granted Punk enough time to regain his composure and pin Cena, thus ensuring The Straight Edge Superstar would remain WWE Champion.
> _*The last word*_
> “We are a ‘Shield’ from injustice in WWE.” — Seth Rollins, explaining what motivated Ambrose, Rollins & himself to start their onslaught at Survivor Series (Raw, Nov. 26, 2012)
> 
> *Dec. 16, 2012: The Shield faces its first extreme challenge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tormented by the same renegades who cost Ryback the WWE Championship at Survivor Series, WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No forged a powerful alliance with the freshman Superstar. In hopes of humbling the upstarts at WWE TLC 2012, Ryback, Kane & Daniel Bryan summoned The Shield to make its competitive debut in a formidable bout: a six-man Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match. Instead of trying to equal the sheer power of Ryback & Team Hell No at the pay-per-view, The Hounds of Justice employed a divide-and-conquer strategy that worked to perfection. Ambrose & Rollins knocked Bryan out with a superplex off a table. Reigns plowed Kane through a ringside barricade. Then, they finished the job by crushing Ryback with a three-man powerbomb, thus sealing a victorious debut WWE match for The Shield.
> _*The last word*_
> “We warned you. We warned everybody. We shined a big, bright, glaring light on the injustice in WWE.” —Dean Ambrose, expressing disbelief pertaining to doubts in the WWE Universe about The Shield’s fanatical devotion to justice (SmackDown, Dec. 28, 2012)
> 
> *Jan. 7, 2013: Justice is served on the WWE Champion’s behalf*
> Due to an injury that forced him to miss WWE TLC 2012, CM Punk begrudgingly accepted WWE Chairman Mr. McMahon’s direct order to defend the WWE Title against Ryback in a Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match on the first Raw of 2013. Punk then proceeded to fail at finding a way to curtail his challenger’s relentless efforts and sheer power, leaving The Straight Edge Superstar’s historic 414-day reign as WWE Champion in dire jeopardy. Regrettably for Ryback, the lights went out at the Tampa Bay Times Forum right as he put his fingertips on the championship gold hanging over the ring. When the arena became illuminated again, The Shield materialized on the ladder and promptly mauled the brute. The WWE Champion, coming to his senses after Ryback had slammed through a ringside table, managed to retrieve his title following the efforts of The Shield, who was later revealed to be conspiring with Paul Heyman on Punk’s behalf.
> _*The last word*_
> “When we pay The Shield to do a job, they don’t keep coming back for more and coming back for more. They wait for us to come to them, and we say, ‘We need help.’” — Paul Heyman, confirming on a hidden camera that The Shield is amenable to being paid for helping self-proclaimed victims of injustice (Raw, Jan. 28, 2013)
> 
> *Jan. 21, 2013: The People’s Champion gets hounded*
> Just days before his long-awaited WWE Championship Match against CM Punk at Royal Rumble 2013, The Rock stood inside the ring on Raw and promised that he would defeat The Straight Edge Superstar. The Brahma Bull spoke sincerely about his 10-year wait for this WWE Title opportunity and that, without a shadow of a doubt, his patience would pay off in the end. When The Rock concluded his comments, Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns stepped forward to make their own statement. The Hounds of Justice arrived at ringside under cover of darkness and swarmed The People’s Champion. They completed the hit-and-run attack by adding Rock’s name to their growing list of triple powerbomb victims, leaving the seven-time WWE Champion battered and broken in the middle of the squared circle.
> _*The last word*_
> “You got me tonight.” — The Rock, conceding after the attack that The Shield had indeed “brought it” (WWE.com Exclusive, Raw, Jan. 21, 2013)
> 
> *April 7, 2013: The Shield makes its ‘Grandest’ statement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mutual loathing of The Shield made unlikely allies of longtime rivals Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show. The three Superstars agreed to temporarily bury the hatchet in order to achieve their common goal of defeating The Hounds of Justice at WrestleMania 29. Their partnership appeared successful at first, with their combined experience and strength nearly proving to be too much for therookie opponents making their first appearance on The Grandest Stage of Them All. That momentum quickly crumbled against the united front of Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns. When Orton prevented Big Show from entering the match by stealing a tag, The World’s Largest Athlete responded petulantly by standing idle as their greenhorn foes got the numbers on their side in the ring. Reigns then drove The Viper to the ring apron with a spear, leaving Orton as easy prey for a pinfall by Ambrose, and sealing a victory for The Shield members in their WrestleMania debut.
> _*The last word*_
> “Do you believe in The Shield now? If not, you should.” — JBL, commenting at WrestleMania 29 on the impressive performance given by Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns against their veteran adversaries (WrestleMania 29)
> 
> *April 26, 2013: Dean Ambrose battles The Deadman*
> One night after The Undertaker extended his undefeated record at WrestleMania to 21 consecutive wins, The Shield arrived to introduce its brand of justice to The Phenom. Team Hell No showed up to even the odds, which led to a tag team altercation two weeks later in London that saw The Hounds of Justice score a major upset victory over Daniel Bryan & The Brothers of Destruction. Unsatisfied with that result, The Undertaker agreed to go one-on-one with Dean Ambrose a few days later on SmackDown. The Deadman’s unparalleled expertise in the ring ultimately outmatched Ambrose, who eventually fell in defeat by tapping out to Hell’s Gate. That result didn’t end the battle, however, as Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins launched a post-match assault on the seven-time World Champion. Reigns throttled The Undertaker with a spear through a ringside barricade, then led the charge as The Shield doled out justice by putting The Phenom through the announce table with a three-man power bomb.
> *The last word*
> “I’m going to beat The Undertaker tonight, and justice, not you, will be immortal.” — Dean Ambrose, predicting the outcome of his duel with The Deadman (SmackDown, April 26, 2013
> 
> May 13, 2013: The Shield suffers its first defeat … or do they?
> WWE Champion John Cena joined forces with WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No in hopes of achieving what no one in WWE had been able to accomplish up to that point: defeat all three members of The Shield in a Six-Man Tag Team Match. To do so, the Cenation leader and his partners would need to eliminate all three members of The Hounds of Justice one-by-one. Technically, Cena — who was the last Superstar standing for his side — pulled it off, but only because the eliminated Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins struck while Ambrose was trapped in the WWE Champion’s STF. With the six-month undefeated streak at an end, The Shield lashed out by pummeling Cena.It would take another month for anyone to defeat Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns without controversy, and two weeks after that for the threesome to lose via pinball.
> *The last word*
> “Tell me again about who won what on Monday night.” — Seth Rollins, relishing the post-match attack they directed at Cena after their first loss as a unit (via Twitter, May 15, 2013)
> 
> *May 19, 2013: Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns obtain championship credentials*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The persistent aggravation of The Hounds of Justice led WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No and United States Champion Kofi Kingston to put up their titles against Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose, respectively, at WWE Extreme Rules 2013. Though the titleholders seemingly had an edge against a divided Shield, the challengers showed up at St. Louis’ Scottrade Center ready to create chaos in the WWE Universe.Ambrose struck first, grounding the aerially-inclined Kingston to clinch the U.S. Title for the first time. Rollins & Reigns had a more daunting task in the form of a Tornado Tag Team Match against Kane & Daniel Bryan, which ultimately played to The Shield’s strength in numbers. In the end, Reigns stretched Bryan in a Torture Rack until Rollins hit the bearded grappler with a diving knee drop for a knockout blow, giving the nefarious trio simultaneous control of one-third of the active championships in WWE.
> *The last word*
> “The Hounds of Justice run this yard … and we carry the collars to back it up.” — Roman Reigns, boasting of The Shield’s track record following a remarkable showing at WWE Extreme Rules (Raw, May 20, 2013)
> 
> *Aug. 19, 2013: The Authority solicits The Shield’s assistance*
> One day after personally intervening in the WWE Title picture at SummerSlam, WWE COO Triple H sought to quell the growing resentment toward WWE’s power brokers and the perceived poor treatment of Daniel Bryan. In the interests of what he deemed “best for business,” The Game decided to make an example of the most outspoken dissenters with “the gift of justice.” Big Show and Dolph Ziggler — The Authority’s two most vocal critics— found themselves outnumbered in impromptu, separate 3-on-1 Handicap Matches against The Shield. Their beatings paled in comparison to the one administered to Bryan. The reigning U.S. Champion and WWE Tag Team Champions simultaneously thrashed the bearded grappler for trying to break up Randy Orton’s WWE Championship coronation ceremony, the first of many strikes by The Shield that were executed at Triple H’s request.
> *The last word*
> “Do we still trust Triple H? Yeah, because has Triple H ever lied to us? No.” — Dean Ambrose, responding to criticism regarding the troubles they’ve experienced since aligning with The Authority (WWE App Exclusive, Sept. 30, 2013)
> 
> *Oct. 12, 2013: Rollins & Reigns experience WWE’s highs and lows*
> Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns joined some elite company in the WWE history books when they officially clinched the fifth longest WWE Tag Team Championship reign ever. They never got a chance to truly chase the fourth overall reign, however, as their tandem title run came to a crashing halt just two days later against the recently-rehired Cody Rhodes & Goldust on Raw. After nearly a year of Shield domination, someone had managed to deal a direct blow to The Hounds of Justice. Yet, the vigilante unit rebounded quickly when Dean Ambrose subdued Dolph Ziggler’s challenge for the U.S. Title just two days later on WWE Main Event. Ambrose’s run as U.S. Champion continues, while his righteousness-seeking cohorts turn their attention to retribution against the Rhodes brothers, and to reinforcing the feared and revered status of The Hounds of Justice.
> *The last word*
> “One of the greatest impacts any team has ever made in the history of sports-entertainment is right here in front of us: The Shield.” — JBL, reacting to The Hounds of Justice continuing their dominating ways against Big E Langston & The Usos (Raw, Oct. 28, 2013)


----------



## SonoShion

Ambrose looking all innocent in that first picture. I don't like that at all.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SonoShion said:


> Ambrose looking all innocent in that first picture. I don't like that at all.


Yeah me neither.











Found this, had so share  Those roman pics are so funny.:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

You guys think in a couple years there could be a Shield DVD?



Spoiler














:lmao @Rollins


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SoupBro said:


> You guys think in a couple years there could be a Shield DVD?


I hope so, if they would do that I would definitely buy one!


----------



## Luces

SonoShion said:


> Ambrose looking all innocent in that first picture. I don't like that at all.


He looks eerily similar to Anthony Perkins at the end of Psycho...we should all be very afraid.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I so need The Shield to cut a promo tonight about their greatness over the past year, oh and powerbomb Randy Orton at the same time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I can't handle the cuteness!!! So many feels!!!

Credit @ tapla on tumblr


----------



## DareDevil

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/shield-de...2-ambrose-reigns-rollins-one-year-anniversary


This is beautiful, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Luces

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I can't handle the cuteness!!! So many feels!!!
> 
> Credit @ tapla on tumblr


Her chibi Rollins is seriously the cutest thing ever. The big eyes! D'aww!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god the chibis... :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose debuted one year ago, can't find words. 
Tried to write something meaningful, but fuck it.










*JUSTICE!!!!!*



> You guys think in a couple years there could be a Shield DVD?


100 %

@ Eulo 

There are so many, can't tell and had to rewatch first. 
TLC is still my favorite though.


----------



## Srdjan99

Seriously hope that a smart guy from XWT will make a best of 2013 Shield matches pack in January or so. It would be such an amazing pack


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Happy Shieldversary!!! :cheer :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promos in basements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominating the entire roster over and over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making history at Extreme Rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on some of the best matches for the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all comes down to this





JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/shield-de...2-ambrose-reigns-rollins-one-year-anniversary





ctjay00187 said:


> Front page of wwe.com.


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

1000th post had to go to the Shieldiversary 

Really hoping for a vintage promo tonight with crappy camera handling and all... 





































"We’re about principles, we’re about honor. Where honor no longer exists, we’re gonna step in. It's like he said, we're a shield from injustice, we're a shield from injustice... *We are The Shield.*"


----------



## Luces

I guess I'm going to have to change up my sign idea for SS then, with the Shieldiversary being this big of a thing online. ^^() Especially with dot com acknowledging it as well. Maybe "Over 365 days of justice served" or something goofy like that.


----------

